#launchpad 2005-01-17
<silbs> hi all. Is Soyuz ready for/accepting external beta users?  
<kiko> silbs, debonzi and I are discussing exactly that
<kiko> there is one remaining important thing to do, which is removing permissions to alter any data for the public user
<kiko> silbs, btw, the launchp
<kiko> see #canonical
<ddaa> lifeless: did you have a look at my "incorrect ancestory selection by baz merge" mail?
<lifeless> ddaa:  which mail ?
<ddaa> to the launchpad mailing list
<ddaa> Sent about 48 hours ago
<lifeless> a) which version of baz, and b) why not the gnu-arch-developers list, which is the right one for baz development 
* lifeless crawls back into heavy lifting mode
<ddaa> not gad because the problem occured on company-private data
<ddaa> so it would not help much...
<ddaa> baz version Bazaar version 1.1-~200501041000
<Kinnison> If it's company-private, why are you discussing it on a public channel? (/me hides)
<kiko-afk> OUCH
<ddaa> Kinnison: because the tool is public. The point was just that it's no help to report a bug to a public mailing list if the public cannot reproduce it.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : Welcome to the lunch-pad.  This is the place for discussion with launchpad users and developers.
<SteveA> hi mark
#launchpad 2005-01-18
<jblack> Dilys on vacation? 
<jamesh> jblack: on the other channel
* lamont beats his head on baz
<lamont> given a source tree, how do I make it go into baz?
<lamont> 1.0.1, of course.
<jblack> first you init-tree archivename/this--that--version, tune your =tagging-method, add the files, then import
<stub> cd mysourcetree; baz init-tree mycategory--mybranch--1.0.1; find . | grep -v \{arch\} | grep -v .arch-ids | xargs -n1 baz add; baz import -S
<lamont> what does the -S do?
<lamont> ah, setup
<lamont>  baz init-tree lamont.jones@canonical.com--2004-work/livecd-rootfs--mainline--0
<lamont> baz add debian debian/*
<lamont> baz import -S
<lamont> import: project tree has no default version
<lamont>   tree: /home/lamont/warthogs/livecd/work
<lamont> is that what it should say?
* lamont decides that maybe a few hours sleep, followed by an hour or two of reading docs might be the best answer
<stub> Ooh... latest baz doesn't have -S. Just baz import.
<lamont> same error, of course
* lamont is using 1.0.1-2
<stub> I can't help then - I'm way ahead with crack
<lamont> rather than the unsupported crack-o-the-day
<stub> It is supported crack-o-the-day for us. All of the launchpad team is using it.
<lamont> and yet it's not in hoary, and barring someone convincing the release manager that we should violate the upstream version freeze, 1.0.1 is what'll ship with hoary.
<lamont> admittedly, that's not a hard sell.
<stub> Yeah - lifeless tells mark and mark tells mdz and it happens ;)
<lamont> meanwhile, anyone on the hoary team is faced with the decision of using what our users are (hoary), or using crack-o-day
<lamont> all of which just helps add to the frustration that leads to 'cvs import'
<stub> If you have used crack-o-day, it is a no brainer decision. It is *much* better.
<lamont> then either ship it or support what you ship] 
<stub> baz 1.0.1 was pretty much just tla with fewer bugs IIRC
<lamont> yeah, I'm more likely to just import it into tla 
<lamont> since, as it currently sits, it's (a) useless, and (b) unsupported
* lamont decides to stop venting now
<stub> The method you would use for tla should work with 1.0.1 too - we just can't test it (cause if we downgrade, we can't checkout launchpad since it is in a new-format archive)
<lamont> yeah - only I don't have enough experience with importing into tla to make it a no-brainer for me... I'll grab the docs and get the import done tomorrow
<stub> If I remember the documentation on that, it might be worth saving some time and start by poking jblack ;)
<lamont> nah - just whack google for tla meets hello world, use the tla commands and then use baz for everything after that.
<stub> That is the doc I remember. It prompted me to get off my arse and write the initial baz command line strawman ;) 
<lamont> heh
<lamont> it's crap, but the commands are there at a rate of almost 1 per page
<lifeless> baz 1.0.1 can read launchpad
<lifeless> lamont: you forgot 'init-tree some-fully-qualified-verison-here'
<lamont> lifeless: yeah - with arch-meets in front of me, it only took about 5 minutes to glean the commands i needed from that and get the thing into the repository
<lamont> but it really would be nice to get something more usable than 1.0.1 into hoary
<lamont> esp now that the upstream version freeze has arrived
<lifeless> lamont: we had a whole argument on this at Mataro
<lamont> yeah.  and I still don't understand why you would rather support developers using 1.0.1 more than 1.1-pre.  But that's your call
<lifeless> I'm happy to inflict 1.1 on folk that opt it. But I'm not interested in our crack-of-the-minute code being given to X thousand folk.
<lamont> I just know it would be embarassing to ship 1.0.1 with hoary
<lifeless> because 1.0.1 is a known quantity. 1.1 *might* have a data-eating bug tomorrow.
<lifeless> if I have to fix 20-odd archives, I'll survive.
<lifeless> but if I have to fix 1K archives, I'm in deep shit.
<lifeless> to turn it around, why doesn't hoary use kernel 2.7 ?
<lamont> understood..  is 1.1 at least packaged somewhere?  or is it 'grab the crack-of-the-day after making sure it's not terribly broken by asking in #launchpad'?
<jblack> there isn't one? 
<lamont> because we know we won't be shipping 2.7?
<lifeless> deb http://bazaar.canonical.com/packages/debs/ ./
<lamont> I'll ponder some more whether I want to eat dogfood, or switch to the newer baz
<lifeless> anyway, in 1 week 1.1  will be released, and you'll get 1.1 in hoary
<lamont> remember to work through the exception process to get approval before you upload it...
<lifeless> lamont: its easy, I don't package it for hoary.
<lamont> who does?
<lifeless> mdz
<lamont> which just means that the discussion comes beforethe packaging.
<lifeless> the discussion all happened in Mataro, AFAIK its a done deal.
<lamont> anyway, seriously bedtime here.  g'night
<lifeless> the whole mataro thing was whether 1.2 or 1.3 would be acceptable.
<sabdfl> hi all, we need to zero in on the problems holding back the production server
<sabdfl> stub, spiv, carlos, SteveA, who's around to brief me on the status?
<stub> sabdfl: Morning. Meeting in 2.5 hours which will get you a full update if you are around.
<bob2> that sounds like a "no" ;-)
<stub> ;)
<sabdfl> erk, sorry, gaim crashed
<lifeless> sabdfl: you know about launchpad-dev ?
<sabdfl> ah, thought it was launchpad-devel, that's why there's nobody else there :-)
<SteveA> hey jamesh 
<SteveA> let's have a chat about calendaring while the soyuz discussion is going on on the other channel
<jamesh> okay
<SteveA> what still needs to be done before you can merge stuff into the main launchpad code?
<SteveA> there's the database layout review
<SteveA> and that'll start happening today when mark and stu look over the email you sent
<jamesh> there are a number of things that need to be done, but I'm not sure which ones need to be finished before merging
<SteveA> was there an issue about implementing http PUT?  that needn't delay a merge though
<jamesh> recurring events probably doesn't need to be done before merging.
<SteveA> rihgt
<SteveA> right
<jamesh> I haven't hooked up the iCalendar export/import yet
<jamesh> so haven't looked into the PUT issue
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> where there any changes to the rest of launchpad as part of the calendaring stuff?
<jamesh> most of it is self contained
<lifeless> SteveA: how much longer do I need to be around. its 00:30
<SteveA> i'd like to review the stuff that isn't
<jamesh> the only changes to be made elsewhere is adding a "calendar" field to tables that can have calendars
<SteveA> lifeless: no longer.  thanks for coming to the meeting
<lifeless> np. night ..
<jamesh> and updating the corresponding sqlobject to add the field and implement ICalendarOwner
<jamesh> with that, the calendar code automatically hooks up the URL
<jamesh> I also need to add code for managing subscriptions before people can properly make use of the calendar
<SteveA> is this stuff in your archive mirror on chinstrap?
<jamesh> most of it is
<jamesh> there is a bit of stuff I haven't committed/mirrored yet
<SteveA> can you do that soon?
<SteveA> and send me an email with a sort of high-level guide to help me see what code is where?
<SteveA> i'd like to look through the code, so i can understand how it fits together
<SteveA> I'll be traveling to england tomorrow, so i could look through things on the plane
<jamesh> I'll commit what I have tonight and send the email.
<SteveA> thanks james
<SteveA> kiko, mark and i will talk about the longer term plans for calendaring in london next week
<lamont> can I nuke {arch}/++pristene-trees with impunity?
<sabdfl> ddaa: can you go ahead with the newt import please?
<sabdfl> ddaa: i'm trying to see how smooth the process is for an outsider
<ddaa> okay
<ddaa> the smoothness depends very much on how broken is the cvs :-/
<mdz> I just created a project when I should have created a product
<mdz> can someone clean it up?
<kiko> cprov, mdz corroborates project/product-explorer functionality
<cprov> kiko: I see
<mdz> well, the name of it is 'sudo' if anyone feels like fixing it
<mdz> A SYSTEM ERROR OCCURRED
<mdz> PC LOAD LETTER
<mdz> this is very frustrating
<mdz> I spend 10 minutes filling out the 5 required fields, 2 of paragraph length, and am rewarded with "A system error occurred"
<mdz> sabdfl: my experience with the process so far would not be described as 'smooth'
<mdz> if anyone is available to go over these problems with me, and get them fixed so that we can proceed with imports for HCT testing, please let me know
<sabdfl> mdz: relax, please create a product, point at the cvs repo, and i'll work on the DOAP front page a little
<mdz> sabdfl: I can't create a product; that's the trouble
<mdz> I just tried to do alsa-driver
<mdz> previously openoffice.org
<mdz> sudo seemed to work, as did evms
<BradB> mdz: it's probably because of the .'s and -'s in the names
<BradB> I'm guessing, but that seems a definite possibility.
<mdz> BradB: the name I used for alsa was "driver"
<BradB> oh
<mdz> since that's what they call it upstream, and it'll be unique within the ALSA project
<BradB> mdz: product names are globally unique
<mdz> that's not what it told me on the web page
<mdz> Upstream Product Details
<mdz> Name (Required)
<mdz> The short name of this product, which must be unique among all the products from the same project.
<BradB> ouch
<BradB> so did you call something else driver by any chance? I'm just seeing if I can offer a quick solution to you before anyone else jumps in.
<cprov> yep, It might be my fault, I'll update the description
<mdz> using "ALSA driver" doesn't work any better, though (a system error occurred)
<mdz> and I'm fairly certain there is nothing else called that
<BradB> mdz: fwiw, a valid name is ^[a-z0-9] [a-z0-9\\+\\.\\-] +$
<mdz> BradB: then where did "Alsa utilities" come from?
<mdz> is that a database constraint or an input validation?
<BradB> is that the title, or the name? i.e. when you traverse to it, do you see an Alsa%20utilities in the URL?
<BradB> mdz: DB constraint
<mdz> BradB: ok, so it must be the title
<BradB> mdz: I don't recall offhand if we also check that in app-level code.
<mdz> there ought to be a link from a product to the project that it's associated with; I can't find one
<BradB> this is where i hand off to cprov ;)
<BradB> mdz: is the regex above enough to not get system errors now though?
<cprov> mdz: yes, in "Product Review" you can select a project than you will see the Project portlet on right side
<sabdfl> can someone think of an example of a real project other than apache, mozilla, debian?
<mdz> GNU
<mdz> ALSA
<mdz> GNOME
<mdz> Ubuntu
<sabdfl> ok, it's the project creation that's b0rked in general
<sabdfl> let me see if i can replicate locally
#launchpad 2005-01-19
<lamont> what did tla tag turn into in baz 1.0.1 again?>
<ddaa> lamont: branch
<ddaa> with interesting behaviour when given only one argument
<lamont> right - I remembered that
* ddaa enjoys looking at all this green in hoover's status
<jblack> ddaa: Are they getting to arch.ubuntu.com? The supermirror still shows 54 archives, of which 17 are populated
<ddaa> successful syncs go arch.ubuntu.com yes
<ddaa> you should have about 28 empty
<ddaa> (needing eyeballing and syncing or bugfixing)
<jblack> atm, 34, but the supermirror is up to 13 hours out of date from arch.ubuntu.com
<ddaa> anh about 30 populated
<jblack> 21 populated atm.
<jblack> but earlier that was 17, so the sm is started to hit them
<ddaa> I should probably have a look at it monday
<jblack> ddaa: It can just be that the sm hasn't hit them yet. It only strikes earch archive, on average, twice a day.
<ddaa> mh... there was a lot of fixage in the last few days, and I do not know how many were held back previously
<ddaa> the point is the mirror is created quite early in the import process
<ddaa> btw
<ddaa> you sdould to remove the libunicode@arch.ubuntu.com archive
<ddaa> I moved it into gnome
<jblack> Ok.
<ddaa> thanks
<ddaa> that is an empty archive anyway
<jblack> Ok. its gone.
<jblack> its gone on arch.ubuntu.com, right? Otherwise, the mirror will just end up rescanning it in
<ddaa> yup, I have deleted one file at a time in sftp...
<jblack> yup
<ddaa> did I mention how sftp's not using readline terribly sucks?
<jblack> you have now. :) 
<jblack> Ok. I'm coming off my cough medicine, so I'm going to go out for some lunch, get back and fix a bunch of bugs.
<ddaa> did you ever heard of weekend?
<jblack> Its a work weekend for me. baz freezes monday.
<ddaa> i head that's the time when you work on the stuff you are not paid for
<jblack> besides, today is a nomral work day for me anyways
<ddaa> Okay... I plan to spend it on pyarch... unless my gfriend suddenly decides to come and visit me.
<jblack> maybe after freeze. We have stuff that needs to get fixed before then though.
<ddaa> (me is celebrating this productive week with good glass or wiskey)
<jblack> This is the version thats probably going into hoary, so whatever we don't get done this weekend, we're stuck hearing complaints about for the next six months
<ddaa> Might be good to set up a "stable" apt source for bas.
<ddaa> So when people complain about things which have been fixed, you just tell them to use this source.
<jblack> we don't have a developed stable version yet.
<ddaa> Well, I guess 1.1 will be one.
<jblack> sorry. a stable tree yet.
<jblack> we're still cutting from head.
<ddaa> My point what that the "stable" source would get only the releases.
<ddaa> as opposed to the cotm
<jblack> ahhh.
<ddaa> So that would be something you could point "users" at.
<jblack> isn't distro already doing that? 
<ddaa> Distro as a different release cycle than baz.
<ddaa> Baz supposedly releases every month.
<jblack> Heh. distro has a live version too. (In fact, that's what I'm using) 
<ddaa> While the distro releases every six months.
<jblack> Wait... are you telling me that cotm is what's been going into hoary? 
<jblack> No, hoary has 1.0.1
<ddaa> Yeah.
<ddaa> And you are putting out 1.1 so it will get into hoary too.
<jblack> which technically is latest. 
* jblack decides to ponder this issue.
<ddaa> But then you do not want people to bitch about problems which were fixed in 1.2 or later for the 9 months that separates the hoary freeze from the following release.
<ddaa> So that's why I think a "stable" source for baz, where you put releases and bugfixes, would be good.
<jblack> ok. I see your point.
<ddaa> Not a big overhead either.
<ddaa> Next week, I'll have to get nicole data got into production, or have rob2 write more product descriptions...
<ddaa> That's going to be an... uhm... interesting week
<kiko> stub the stud
<lifeless> ddaa: I'll be doing a single stable deb repository for the 1.1 release.
<lifeless> Mark made the same points in Mataro.
<ddaa> okay, so either it's a good idea or we are both wrong :-)
#launchpad 2005-01-21
<kiko> hey padders
#launchpad 2005-01-22
<mdz> pad see ew
#launchpad 2005-01-23
<SteveA> mdz: hello
<mdz> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> hi mdz
<mdz> hello SteveA
<SteveA> you have tasked martin pitt with extracting pofile stuff from hoary source packages 
<mdz> not exactly
<SteveA> oh, okay
<mdz> he has built infrastructure to remove the .mo files from binary packages
<mdz> during the build
<mdz> simply remove them
<mdz> they would instead be provided by a language pack package
<mdz> which, we assumed, would simply get a dump from Rosetta
<mdz> which would already have the .po data through other means
<SteveA> mark talked with martin today about putting po files in the langpack source files
#launchpad 2006-01-16
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: Fixed the getPOTemplateByPath method + test added [r=kiko]  (r2974: Carlos Perell Marn)
* carlos -> bed
<elmo> emperor should be back
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> lp started
<elmo> hmm, how long should it take to come up?
<lifeless> less long than it has
<lifeless> I'm watching logs
<lifeless> so, lp is not connecting
<elmo> hmm, authserver is
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> I can connect manually
<elmo> are the app server instances connecting ok, and maybe pound has just gotten confused?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> we had stale app server processes
<elmo> sure?  theinstances haven't beent alking to  pound.  If I was pound, I'd be upset too
<lifeless> failed to shutdown properly
<elmo> hmm, ok
<lifeless> there
<lifeless> its up
<elmo> ok, cool, if you're happy, I'm out of here, need to head back to the office
<lifeless> ok
<elmo> pls call if it does down again
<lifeless> can you spare a sec to say what happened ?
<lifeless> ok everybody, lp is back
<mpt> A roar of appreciation erupts from the crowd
<ajmitch_> wonderful
<Notoy> hi
<mpt> hello
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [r=jamesh]  Implements LaunchpadCapitalization, fixes bug 3508 (All wording for 'gpg' should be 'OpenPGP' when referring to the proposed standard), bug 5317 (Ubuntite/ubuntero consistency), bug 5436 (bug 'secrecy' is confusing), deletes unused templates, and cleans up some interface text (including a typo in ShipIt). (r2975: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<mpt> woohoo
<ajmitch> afternoon mpt 
<mpt> hi ajmitch 
<mpt> will you be at LCA?
<ajmitch> I will
<mpt> or is that a silly question?
<mpt> good good
<ajmitch> you will be too, I understand?
<mpt> yep
<ajmitch> since I saw an email from you on the delegates list
<stub> jamesh: Do we have a scheduled time for doing the bugzilla migration?
* ajmitch is attempting to get the forums users to actually use malone - if that's safe
* mpt makes Launchpad's middle column 6% wider
* stub thinks mpt should go into spam.
<stub> 'Make your middle column 6% wider!'
<mpt> Are women unimpressed by your page layout?
<ajmitch> mpt: can I complain about other ui inconsistencies? :)
<mpt> No surgery required, CSS comes in pill form!
<mpt> ajmitch, as individual bug reports, sure :-)
<ajmitch> mpt: of course, I would hate to break the rules I try & lay down for others :)
<jblack> ddaa: ping
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> can you run the review meeting tonight ?
<jamesh> okay
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> only problem with wednesday is debsig & openskills both fall on it
<lifeless> I'll try to be online, cant guarantee it
<lifeless> thanks again.
<lifeless> tchau
<carlos> morning
<jamesh> reviewers meeting soon?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Drop Maintainership table and other database tweaks (r2976: Stuart Bishop)
* ..[topic/#launchpad:irc.freenode.net] : launchpad.net | developer meeting: Thur 12 Jan, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs are here: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<jamesh> spiv, stub, SteveA : reviewer meeting
<SteveA> hi jamesh 
<jamesh> hi SteveA
<stub> Hmmm... I thought you had scheduled it at some crazy hour for me so I didn't have to go :-)
<jamesh> well, we may as well start
<jamesh>     *
<jamesh>       Roll call
<jamesh>     *
<jamesh>       Agenda
<jamesh>     *
<jamesh>       Next meeting
<jamesh>     *
<jamesh>       Queue status, calls for help.
<SteveA> jamesh: where's lifeless today?
<jamesh> SteveA: he is at an openskills meeting, and asked me to run the meeting
<jamesh> is it convenient to hold the next meeting same time next week?
<SteveA> ok
<daf> morning
<SteveA> jamesh: i'll be in a meeting in london, so i may or may not make it
<SteveA> but now is as good a time as any
<jamesh> How is everyone's review queue?
<SteveA> i'm probably not going to get any review done for a while
<jamesh> I've got two items that I'm working on (Brad's status-notes-as-comments branch and a soyuz UI cleanup branch from Daf)
<jamesh> there are two items on the general queue at the moment
<SteveA> so if my queue can be shuffled down a bit, it would help get things done
<jamesh> SteveA: Bjorn's TicketTrackerEmailInterface branch?
<jamesh> I can take a look at that after the ones on my queue then.
<SteveA> ok.  i think bjorn is off this week anyway
<jamesh> I guess that is everything then.
<SteveA> thanks for running the meeting, jamesh 
<jamesh> (the two items on the general queue had been moved off since I reloaded the page)
<jamesh> meeting closed.
<sivang> morning all
<SteveA> hi sivan
<sivang> Labas Stevai, already in London?
<SteveA> yep
<SteveA> jamesh, stub, daf, Keybuk: can i have a quick word with you on #c-m ?
<Kinnison> Morning
<SteveA> hi Kinnison 
<SteveA> Kinnison: can you pop onto #c-m ?
<Kinnison> erm yes
<SteveA> ta
<sabdfl> moin moin
<sivang> moins sabdfl 
<ddaa> Is there a way to unsubscribe somebody I subscribe to a bug by mistake?
<jamesh> daf/SteveA: do you think there is anything that should be added/removed from https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/bugzilla-migration-announcement.txt before being sent out?
<jamesh> I haven't filled in the time for when we'll have a backup though.
<jamesh> I mean, when we'd revert if there were problems
<Kinnison> ddaa: afaict it's really hard to undo mistakes you make in launchpad
<ddaa> from __future__ import timemachine
<ddaa> ImportError: no future!
<daf> jamesh: nitpick: capitalise "buugzilla" and "launchpad"
<daf> I can't think of anything missing
<Kinnison> jamesh: ....no later than HHhmm UTC.
<Kinnison>                           ^^^^^
<Kinnison> "make the transition smoother" => "make the transition go more smoothly"
<Kinnison> other than that, and daf's capitalisation, seems good
<daf> jamesh: how long will the import take?
<jamesh> daf: a previous import took about 3 hours
<daf> ok, so perhaps 1800 UTC is a reasonable time to revert by
<daf> should things go wrong
<jamesh> updated.
<daf> great
<jamesh> okay, so are we sending it to just u-d-a, or u-a too?
<daf> the wiki page had two separate drafts
<daf> the u-a one being shorter, with a different tone, and referring to the u-d-a announcement for details
<jamesh> there are two mails on the wiki page, but that's one for before and one after
<daf> on BugzillaImportProcess, I see headings saying "To ubuntu-announce" and "To ubuntu-devel-announce"
<jamesh> daf: yes, and in the "The process" section above, it mentions sending a mail to u-d-a before, and a mail to u-a after.
<daf> ah, I see
<jamesh> so the question was whether to send the before-migration email to ubuntu-announce too
<daf> I would say either (a) only send the before mail to u-d-a or (b) send the u-a mail after the u-d-a mail but before the migration
<matsubara> good morning!
<daf> bom dia diogo
<stub> By revert do you mean switch bugzilla back on, or switch bugzilla back on and restore the production database from backup, or switch bugzilla back on and attempt to delete all the stuff that was created by the import process.
<stub> ?
<matsubara> daf: :) 
<daf> stub: Launchpad will presumably be active in the meantime, so I don't think restoring production from backup is the answer
<daf> perhaps the revert plan is under-specified
<jamesh> stub: the second, I think (restore production db from backup)
<daf> so LP should be down for the migration?
<stub> ok. I'll add 'perform a full database backup' to the schedule (we need to allow 1.5 hours for that to run)
<stub> To minimize lossage if we decide to revert
<daf> we should add "announce LP downtime" to the process list
<stub> daf: I don't know if it is worth having shutdown - it is unlikely we will need to revert.
<jamesh> given the amount of testing we've done, I don't think it is very likely that a revert will be necessary
<daf> well, if translators work on stuff during the migration, and we do have to revert, won't they lose work when we restore?
<jamesh> the import can be run incrementally
<daf> or are we only planning to restore Malone tables somehow?
<stub> Sure, but we have a 100% chance they will be annoying with a 3 hour downtime window and a small chance they will be annoyed with 3 hours of data lossage.
<daf> good point
<Kinnison> yeah, lp downtime is becoming a severe irritation for people
<jamesh> I am pretty sure we'd know we needed to revert before 3 hours too :)
<daf> indeed :)
<daf> I see little reason to suspect that things won't go smoothly
<daf> given our test runs
<daf> about step 4 -- the status says "landed, not in production"
<daf> does it need to be in production?
<daf> perhaps it went live yesterday
<stub> Anyone know a page off the top of their head that is pretty likely to timeout?
<daf> /people/+index
<stub> works for me..
<stub> Mmm..
<daf> bah
<stub> I could engineer one, but that would be rude
<daf> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+packaging
<sivang> daf: this just timed out for me :)
<cprov> morning dudes
<SteveA> jamesh: just add the URL to sign up for launchpad-users
* SteveA gets back to meetings
<Keybuk> Friday 13th
<Keybuk> who picked that day
<sivang> hehe
<Keybuk> you should switch Bugzilla off at 13:13 ;)
<Keybuk> for added luck
* Kinnison sniggers
<sivang> how's the switch over looking atm?
<daf> sivang: I think we have nothing to do until Friday morning
<sivang> ah, I see.
<daf> jamesh: did you see what I said about step 4?
<daf> jamesh: also, shouldn't steps 10 and 11 be the other way around?
<lifeless> hihi
<lifeless> thanks jamesh 
<jamesh> daf: what about step 4?
<jamesh> lifeless: no problem.
<daf> jamesh: the stap says "landed and is in production", while the status says "landed, not in production"
<daf> jamesh: is that a problem?
<daf> or is it just out of date?
<jamesh> daf: I just changed it to "done"
<daf> ok, thanks
<jamesh> daf: it is in as of Monday's rollout
<daf> I suspected as much
<jamesh> I don't think it matters too much one way or the other about the bugzilla frontpage redirect
<daf> fair enough
<carlos> stub, hi, around?
* kiko waves
<ddaa> And thought last year was febrile...
<Kinnison> kiko: after I've dealt with the tax office can we have a chat about soyuz production?
<kiko> yes. cprov just produced a diagram that explains how the backend works, pretty cool.
<ddaa> can we put that on the wiki, next to "Arch is easy, and other lies..." ?
<lifeless> ddaa: hey - you said you were talking with sabdfl about the imports ? did you mean irc, or the email thread ?
<ddaa> irc
<ddaa> I finished explaining the whole issue and my proposal.
<ddaa> The only lacking bit is sabdfl actually saying yes/no/maybe/later
<ddaa> so I'd like to think I'm actually making progress on that issue
<lifeless> heh
<ddaa> If I have no answer tomorrow, I'll ask management (that is YOU) to get an answer.
<ddaa> If you wish, I can send you the chat log.
<kiko> ddaa, what's the problem?
<kiko> lifeless, did you find out why the db died yesterday?
<ddaa> kiko: obscure details about the bzr log format of rcs imports
<ddaa> and how to document the conversion was done by launchpad, without being user-agressive
<kiko> I don't know if I understood.
<ddaa> The kind of stuff I would like not to bother sabdfl about, but there's an advertisement issue.
<kiko> I doubt you should ask mark about that, really
<ddaa> He got himself involved before. The asking mark comes from a message from lifeless asking him to approve a format I think is user-hostile.
<ddaa> So I got everybody involved to agree on a different format, but I still need to get mark to say yes.
<ddaa> making sense?
<kiko> by bzr log format do you mean the format of 'bzr log'?
<ddaa> Yes. In the Arch imports, Canonical was advertised in the arhive name.
<ddaa> There is no such thing in bzr, and sabdfl says "the data should be user-friendly but should subtly but visibly say that Launchpad is involved". So some decision has to be made with his approval.
<kiko> because of the user or host, I imagine?
<ddaa> yes, it was something like product@bazaar.canonical.com
<kiko> ddaa, we could still have the committer be in a similar format, couldn't we?
<ddaa> That is undesirable.
<ddaa> bug 6648
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6648: "RCS import should set commiter to user@repo" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Wishlist, Assigned to: David Allouche, Status: Confirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/6648
<kiko> sounds like a similar problem to the malone from: address in a way. 
<ddaa> I have a proposal, but it's significantly different from what sabdfl and lifeless agreed on before.
<ddaa> It's really user friendly, which means the advertisement is easy to ignore.
<kiko> the malone email is directly sent by malone and may contain metadata change information, but a comment is verbatim what the end-user wrote, and the metadata changes are a result of his actions.
<kiko> what do you suggest?
<lifeless> ddaa: chat log would be useful I think
<ddaa> lifeless: will mail to you, it's long, I need to improve my executive summarizing skills.
<lifeless> ddaa: np
<lifeless> thanks
<ddaa> kiko: do not touch the commit message. Do not add a dummy email address in the committer. Add a revision property "converted-by: launchpad.net". Bzr will be modified soon to display revision properties by default. This property can be extended later to contain more useful information (e.g. "converted-by: launchpad.net from cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/liba52 a52dec MAIN").
<kiko> sounds good.
<kiko> and is SteveA around?
<daf> kiko: SteveA is in meetings in London
<daf> kiko: and is generally not around
<kiko> I know the first part, and I'm unhappy with the second.
<ddaa> sabdfl is asking me to mail him the chat log right now
<kiko> daf, did we ever talk about a specific date for the pair-programming sessions?
<daf> not that I recall
<daf> was there even any mail about it?
<kiko> I think there was one message from steve.
<daf> on lp@l.c.c?
<kiko> yeah
<daf> I'll dig for it
<daf> aha
<daf> Subject: pair programming sessions, mid-late march
<daf> "Exact dates will be arranged next month"
<daf> (next month being January)
<kiko> celso needs to get married in march.
<lifeless> just like that ?
<kiko> we should kick off discussion of dates
<lifeless> ddaa: heh
<daf> kiko: presumably we're going to start and end on a weekend
<kiko> daf, the question is how many weeks.
<bradb> jamesh: Hi. Any news on the status notes as comment review?
<daf> Steve's email says "a couple"
<daf> == 2
<ddaa> did I mention I'd prefer to have the sprint in London?
<daf> you did, just now
<kiko> ddaa, because it's expensive, polluted, cold and has bad weather, worse food?
<ddaa> because it's more central, lively, has better breakfasts, and frankly scares me less than brazil.
<daf> f) all of the above
<ddaa> I'm sorry, but I just don't feel comfortable in br.
<ddaa> But hey, I won't complain (much) either way.
<kiko> brazil is scary?
<kiko> you should have gone to rio
<kiko> better breakfasts than brazil?!
<stub> Bangkok is nice that time of year
<ddaa> british breakfast are the best in the world, actually that's the only good thing about british cooking :)
<stub> carlos: pong
<carlos> stub, hi, would be possible to get the new cherrypick and renable the poimport script before you leave today?
<stub> I tried the cherry pick, but it failed with a bzr error. I've bounced it to lifeless
<carlos> stub, ok
<stub> So probably not, unless it is really really urgent in which case I might be able to apply a diff manually or something
<carlos> stub, well, we don't have .po imports since last week
<carlos> it's urgent but I'm not sure if it's so urgent
<carlos> stub, it depends on the time that will take to get it fixed properly
<carlos> s/fixed/merged/
<stub> I'll sort it tomorrow either way. 
<carlos> If you think tomorrow could be done, we can wait
<carlos> ok
<carlos> stub, thanks
<stub> kiko: I emailed the launchpad list with the information I have on the db outage. Emperor threw a disk, rebuilt the array with the hot spare, and dropped dead.
<kiko> weird.
<stub> panic when the array reported 'everything is fine now'
<lifeless> the disk was thrown the day before
<lifeless> admins repaired that and triggered the rebuild
<Seveas> During the bugzilla migration, will bugzilla entries contribute to a persons karma?
<stub> close ;)
<kiko> Seveas, that's a question jamesh and the source code could answer.
<stub> I think it depends if we fixed it so that scripts don't publish karma events, ever.
<stub> I'm not fussed either way. The peoples whos karma will bloat probably deserve it, even if technically they shouldn't get it because it wasn't launchpad usage.
<daf> the people whose karma would bloat are going to be the people who get most karma as they start using Launchpad heavilyu
<Seveas> indeed
<Seveas> I've been quite active in the zilla and will do the same in malone
<daf> my karma has bloated a lot since I started using Malone heavily
<kiko> I think he reason stub is mostly unfussed is because he doesn't care about karma :)
<Seveas> will malone post all bug mails to the ubuntu-bug lists the way bugzilla does it now?
<ddaa> who does? I mean, what are the use cases?
<Seveas> combined with the malone mail interface that would be very convenient
<Seveas> Or is there a way to subscribe a mail address to all bug mails?
<daf> I still think the malone mail interface documentation is too hard to find
<daf> Seveas: yes, there is, but we don't want all bug mails to go to the list -- only Ubuntu ones
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<Seveas> hmm yeah, that's true...
<Seveas> I'd love to have a feature that allows me to subscribe to all ubuntu bugs and support requests
<Kinnison> kiko: okay dude, I have a few minutes while I wait for the bank to produce some details I need
<Kinnison> kiko: can I grab a bite to eat and then we'll chat?
<kiko> I guess
<bradb> Seveas: Malone supports a distro-wide bug contact, which could be set up to get all Ubuntu bugmail, which I presume will be set to a team with the ubuntu-bugs@ address.
<jordi> carlos: any news on the import queue breakage?
<kiko> right
<kiko> Seveas, you can also ask to be added as a bug contact
<Seveas> whom to ask?
<bradb> Seveas: You can only do that per package, currently
<kiko> that's a good question. whoever owns Ubuntu, I suspect.
<sivang> bradb: so there's no way to get bugspam for an entire distro/product?
<sivang> bradb: or rather, product groups
<bradb> sivang: Depends on how it's configured.
<Seveas> that would be bad
<stub> If you want all Ubuntu bugs, you subscribe to the mailing list that the notices get sent to. 
<bradb> sivang: I imagine the Ubuntu devs will set the bug contact to a team with the ubuntu-bugs@ email address.
<bradb> So, if you're sub'd to u-b@, you'll get all bugmail.
<sivang> bradb: ah, right,. that will be ok then
<bradb> Same idea with products.
<sivang> and product groups ;-)
<Seveas> then I'll poke some ubuntu devs whether that'll be setup
<Seveas> and for support requests it's the same i guess?
<Kinnison> kiko: Right, I've gotta go to the bank during today so what I'll do is skip lunch now, and grab something between returning bob's funeral suit and going to the bank
<Kinnison> kiko: so if you have time now, shall we discuss the situation?
<bradb> Seveas: I don't know if the same thing exists for support requests.
<kiko> Kinnison, sounds okay. what channel?
<sivang> Seveas: that would require we setup community-support@ :-)
<Kinnison> kiko: soyuz channel?
<Seveas> sivang, it would be nice
<Seveas> because I like getting support requests in the mail much more than polling for them
<bradb> Oh, one other thing about the distro-wide bug contacts: you'll only get bugmail from bugs opened after the moment that the bug contact was set. All bugmail generated by bugs opened before that moment will not be sent to u-b@.
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> can you see whether there xurrently is a distro-wide contact, or hould I be able to see that myself?
<kiko> bradb, though we will subscribe u-b@ to all imported bugs during the migration, correct?
<daf> bradb: so it's an explicit subscription?
<daf> hmm, Malone doesn't have an "unpreproducible" status
<bradb> kiko: Not that I know of, but jamesh would have to confirm.
<bradb> daf: Yes, explicit.
<daf> in a sense, that's the same as "unconfirmed", but I want a status that means "somebody looked at this bug and *tried* to reproduce it, but failed"
<daf> I could reject the bug, but I don't really want to do that
<sivang> daf: worksforme ?
<daf> but I have triaged it, so I don't want to leave it unconfirmed
<kiko> daf, thatinvalid
<kiko> daf, if you are unable to reproduce, you haven't finished triaging it.
<daf> we don't have a worksforme or thatinvalid status either
<kiko> you can only say you have reasonably finished triaging if you agree that the said bug is a bug or not.
<daf> well, in this case:
<daf> I suspect that the page in question timed out due to a cron script running at the same time causing contention
<daf> but I can't prove that
<daf> even though it may be unlikely that it will happen again for the same page
<daf> I can't make the page time out
<daf> in fact, it's quite snappy
<kiko> you can confirm it based on your suspicion, or you can invalidate it and wait for it to reoccur.
<bradb> Seveas: You won't be able to set it. Exposing whether or not one is currently set needs some tweaking. It's current visible from a package's bugmail settings page, e.g., https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/lilypond/+subscribe
<daf> invalidate == reject in Maloneland
<daf> so, I guess I'll reject with an invitation to reopen
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: r=kiko Fixes bug 6571 (No Initial Confirmation Upon Clicking Join ). Patch by Diogo Matsubara <matsubara@async.com.br> (r2977: Diogo Matsubara, kiko)
<kiko> right
<matsubara> :)
<jamesh> kiko: we haven't done so yet.  I can look at setting ubuntu-bugs as the distro contact when I do the migration if no one else has done so yet
<kiko> jamesh, well, let me chat with you about this for a while.
<Seveas> ok, thanks for all the info, I shall poke a few Ubuntu devs about this, who is the one to ask, mdz perhaps?
<kiko> the ubntu-bugs usecase really calls for it being subscribed to all existing bugs
<kiko> all existing ubuntu bugs, mind you.
<daf> kiko: +1
<daf> I think implicit subscription is good in this specific case
<kiko> jamesh, depending on how you create these bugs, ubuntu-bugs will be added or not -- and we need to make sure we need to add it.
<kiko> daf, maybe, but let's try explicit for now, given it's simple to make it work.
<daf> sure -- we can make that refinement in future
<daf> it's not blocking us
<jamesh> kiko: we can look at subscribing it to the existing bugs post-migration pretty easily
<kiko> jamesh, via a database query?
<jamesh> kiko: I was thinking of a simple zopeless script, but that's pretty much the same
<Seveas> there's one distinction
<kiko> jamesh, you don't think it's worth adding the feature to the importer?
<Seveas> ubuntu-bugs gets all reports for ubuntu *MAIN*, not universe...
<kiko> Seveas, it will get all bugs, period. you can filter using X-Launchpad-Bug and ubuntu-bugs mailman topics.
<Seveas> bug reports for universe are the domain of universe-bugs@lists
<jamesh> kiko: given that the importer is designed for a one-off conversion, I don't think it matters too much
<kiko> jamesh, agreed.. well, just make sure you remember that, because I may forget.
<Seveas> kiko, hmm, is the string 'universe' in that header?
<jamesh> Seveas: by design, or just because they are in a separate trackers?
<jamesh> kiko: could you add a note to BugzillaImportProcess at the bottom?
<kiko> Seveas, yes.
<kiko> jamesh, sure.
<Seveas> kiko, phew :)
<Seveas> jamesh, as far as I know by design, since universe is for the MOTU and not for the core devs
<Seveas> these two groups are fairly distinct
<sivang> indeed :)
<jamesh> kiko: I'm going out for a bit now.  If there is any more to discuss, I'll be back later
<Seveas> lol@quitmsg :)
<kiko> sure.
<kiko> there's a way that bradb could fix this easily, allowing people to say "subscribe me to all existing bugs" but that will require code.
<bradb> We should probably create the subscriptions for all Launchpad/Rosetta/Malone bugs too
<kiko> right.
<bradb> kiko: It would be even easier to fix it by using implicit subscriptions.
<Seveas> daf, btw: the malone mail interface docs are linked quite visibly from https://launchpad.net/malone, that's not 'too invisible' to me :) 
* Kinnison -> town for funeral suit return and bank
<daf> Seveas: aha, I didn't know that
<daf> Seveas: I don't visit the Malone front page much
<Seveas> :)
<kiko> bradb, no, it wouldn't.
<kiko> implicit subscriptions are less clear, more complex to implement, don't allow selective subscription and unsubscription, and are generally less flexible.
<bradb> kiko: They're more complex to implement, yes, but the functionality will be much clearer to the user, and yes they allow selective subscription/unsubscription.
<kiko> how do I get out of this conversation? You are talking about ressurrecting ignore-subscriptions, a thought that makes me so sick I might close xchat
<kiko> stub, lifeless, I have a question about the prebuilt tree
<kiko> if I pull it and do a bzr update, do changes in sourcecode/ get updated?
<daf> no
<kiko> I suspected that.
<bradb> kiko: Yes, I'm talking about resurrecting ignore-subscriptions. The user wouldn't know this though. Sub/unsub would look exactly the same whether it was an "explicit" subscription or an "implicit" one.
<daf> kiko: I use rsync for rf-built
<kiko> bradb, look, I see you're clearly convinced you're right, but I ask you to bear with me, and that you spent this energy on adding a subscribe-to-existing-bugs feature.
<kiko> implicit-subs + ignore-subs + UI transparency is more work than that.
<daf> for the distro bugs contact use case, I don't see a need for supporting selecting unsubscribe
<daf> * selective
<kiko> yes, you're right.
<kiko> but a distro and package bug contact can be used for more things than ubuntu-bugs.
<daf> for package bugs, maybe
<kiko> well
<daf> but for distros, you're going to be snowed under so many bugs anyway you're not going to bother unsubscribing from a few
<kiko> well, a well-implemented triage process has people that try confirming the bugs and then unsubscribing themselves once they are confirmed.
<daf> I agree that ignore-subs are evil
<kiko> bugzilla has a bug filed on having initial CC lists since 1914
<daf> ha
<bradb> daf: Presenting an "Ignore" subscription to the user in the UI is cruel, yes.
<kiko> ddaa, have you looked at the launchpad-error emails that have been generated by runmirror?
<ddaa> yeah, permission problem with my branch
<ddaa> fixed now
<kiko> no, not all of it
<daf> ha, I got bug #6666
<ddaa> daf: BASTARD
<kiko> rock on daf
<kiko> ddaa, some samples:
<kiko> a) OSError: [Errno 17]  File exists: '/srv/sm-ng/data/masterlock'
<daf> (not intentionally)
<kiko> b) AttributeError: BZR_5_6 instance has no attribute 'src'
<kiko> c:) @BZR_ERROR:Unknown error
<kiko> @BZR_SRC:http://people.ubuntu.com/~mdz/bazaar/ltsp/main/
<kiko> @BZR_DEST:/srv/sm-ng/mirrors/00/00/02/13
<kiko> exceptions.AttributeError
<ddaa> kiko: see the recent lifeless post about the lockfile issues
<ddaa> kiko: the b is a bug in jblack error reporting code
<ddaa> fixed now, obviously
<ddaa> the c) I have no damn clue, but it's jblack problem, I have access neither to the SM system nor to the code.
<kiko> d) /srv/sm-ng/bzrs/bzr_5_6/bzrlib/lock.py:64: UserWarning: lock on <open file
<kiko> +u'/srv/sm-ng/mirrors/00/00/02/28/.bzr/branch-lock', mode 'wb' at 0xb79137b8> not released
<kiko>   warn("lock on %r not released" % self.f)
<ddaa> d) ditto
<kiko> and e) various errors on http://people.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/bzr.smallfixes http://people.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/bzr.sftp and http://ddaa.net/bazaar/bzr.ddaa
<ddaa> errors on bzr.ddaa, bad perms on my branch, fixed now
<ddaa> others, well, I have not investigated, jblack would know, probably
<ddaa> or the branch owner
<kiko> maybe you could make the errors easier to parse -- a simple WARNING for broken perms would suffice
<ddaa> I do not have access to the code or the system running it
<ddaa> besides, I already have enough fish to fry...
<ddaa> jblack is currently writing exception handlers for the common errors found in the wild
<ddaa> so they can be reported back to launchpad intelligently when we write the xmlrpc interface to let the SM talk to launchpad.
<ddaa> the error spam is intentional, I had to ask for loudly and intentionally, because I want some visibility.
<ddaa> kiko: IOW, don't panic, the situation is under control
<daf> kiko: bug 2696 -- where would we link from?
<ddaa> mostly
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2696: "The launchpad RDF refers its xmlns to a page which doesn't exist" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/2696
<kiko> ddaa, I'm just suggesting the logs behave more normally like other scripts -- not a major refactoring. but..
<ddaa> kiko: I think that would be a good idea. But you are asking the wrong person.
<kiko> ddaa, I did not know jblack was responsible for that code
<kiko> daf, yeah, it's a good question. I wonder if we can add it to the actual RDF output for a start. perhaps a portlet in the main page? <wince>
<ddaa> kiko: here's your rule of thumb: if the supermirro works, it's my fault, if it does not, it's jblack ;)
<kiko> ddaa, are you going to fix bug 6603?
<daf> kiko: RDF output doesn't have portlets
<kiko> daf, I meant to the launchpad main page
<kiko> launchpad.net/
<ddaa> Ubugtu: bug 6603, pretty please
<Ubugtu> Error: 'pretty' is not a valid bug id.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6603: "Cannot register sftp:// branch url" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: David Allouche, Status: Confirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/6603
<kiko> wtf
<kiko> Seveas?
<Seveas> ghe
<bradb> jamesh: ping
<daf> kiko: I don't see a likely place for it there
<daf> kiko: maybe on the wiki?
<ddaa> kiko: at some point in the future when the sky is no longer falling over around the importd-bzr transition, yes.
<Seveas> kiko, bu.g 123, 456 is also a trigger
<kiko> ddaa, I'll just ask matsubara to do it.
<daf> kiko: if we had a consistent way of organising user documentation, I think the answer might be obvious
<ddaa> kiko: by all means
<kiko> daf, that's a given. I think the home page portlet might help add some visibility to the fact we did spend considerable effort on RDF export
<bradb> SteveA: I responded to your review reply.
<daf> kiko: well, if you can get it past mpt :)
<kiko> heh
<daf> bradb: I wouldn't rely on SteveA getting that message
<bradb> I know he's busy in London.
<daf> ok, just checking
* ddaa grumbles at bzr
<ddaa> the pull/push slowness is killing my productivity :(
<daf> kiko: otoh, that page is not very useful ATM, which weakens the case for a front page link to it
<daf> if it had more information about it, perhaps
<kiko> it should probably list all the RDF exports we have
<kiko> as a central place to find them
<kiko> Launchpad RDF central!
<daf> er
<daf> that could be many many
<daf> we'd need batching and searching
<daf> every product has an RDF link, yesno?
<daf> e.g. https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+rdf
<kiko> yeah, I was thinking more of listing types of RDF exports we did, perhaps with some example or top links.
<daf> ohh
<daf> right, yes
<daf> so, you could open a new bug "make RDF page more informative"
<kiko> I mean, the RDF stuff is pretty invisible today
<daf> what use cases do we have for it?
<bradb> ddaa: I find doing cp -a ..../rocketfuel-built/launchpad my-branch-name on chinstrap, and then bzr push --overwrite --no-tree to be pretty fast. Do you do that?
<daf> should we write some sample tools to use it?
<ddaa> bradb: I do
<daf> will existing DOAP tools be able to use it?
<kiko> daf, it's not something that I think we should spend effort on today, given the current set of fires
<bradb> ddaa: Oh :/
<kiko> our DOAP is incompatible :-(
<LarstiQ> ddaa: sftp/rsync?
<LarstiQ> since --no-tree seems to be an rsync option
<ddaa> the pain is that I use a local mirror of warthogs/archives/david to push my branches to from my working launchpad, and from where I push to chinstrap and send merge requests
<daf> kiko: indeed, it's not high priority
<ddaa> And pushing a big rocketfuel merge to such branches take forever
<daf> kiko: perhaps we should think about RDF in a more general way in the next LP spec meeting
<ddaa> and rsyinc push does not work in that case, unless I want to install a ssh server, which I don't.
<kiko> daf, I emailed mpt about it.
<kiko> let's see what he thinks
<ddaa> What I end up doing is copying or rsyncing the .bzr manually, then cleaning up the tree, but even that takes a looooong time.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: in that case, it is indeed rather painful
<ddaa> bzr status has been running for 5 mins now on such a tree...
<daf> kiko: ok, I'm going to change the title/description of 2696
<kiko> cool.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: would Denys' patch at r1516 on http://delta.univ-orleans.fr/~duchier/bzr/bzr.call_at_end help?
<ddaa> Dunno what that does, but I do not think so. Knit would help. Hugely.
<ddaa> Or some C or pyrex for the CPU intensive parts.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: it sped up bzr st for him
<ddaa> bzr status is not the most painful, it's the multi-hours push and pull
<ddaa> besides, what's taking so long here is (I guess) regenerating the statcache on my i/o-challenged ibook.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: statcache is the huge factor involved with status
<ddaa> mh... no it's cpu...
<ddaa> *shrug*
<ddaa> The thing is that I do not have time to fiddle with bzr... :(
<LarstiQ> we'll see how it works out then
<ddaa> matsubara's merge has been running for two hours on pqm...
<daf> the status page can sometimes be misleading
<daf> in that the first one has sometimes already been done
<ddaa> okay, I'll complain again if it has not made visible progress tomorrow
<daf> on the other hand, it was showing the same status 2 hours ago, so it may be wedged
<ddaa> that's what I'm saying :)
<daf> can anyone except lifeless fix it?
<ddaa> elmo, pull the plug, please :)
<elmo> done
<daf> kiko-fud: one of your merges got nuked
<bradb> How many production servers is Launchpad being run on now? It seems faster, but maybe I'm just imagining it.
<daf> still two as far as I know
<bradb> Have they had any hardware upgrades recently?
<elmo> it's got two physical frontends, one backend
<elmo> the backend hasn't changed; stub only recently brought up the 2nd physical frontend
<elmo> and none of them have been upgraded hardware wise
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: r=kiko Fixes bug 6571 (No Initial Confirmation Upon Clicking Join ). Patch by Diogo Matsubara <matsubara@async.com.br> (r2978)
<bradb> elmo: i.e. A second app server started running on a 2nd machine recently, and there's only one database server?
<daf> it can't have been that recently -- we've been getting separate OOPS reports for a wihle now
<daf> perhaps the scarcity of cron scripts is making it snappier
<bradb> That's what I was thinking. But I do remember seeing some stuff from stub lately mentioning a config change for a machine I hadn't heard of before.
<daf> I think librarian/authserver might have been moved around
<elmo> daf: no
<daf> ok
<elmo> bradb: each physical apps server runs 2 launchpad instances
<elmo> bradb: so, up until <n> days ago, we had 2 instances running on one box (gangotri)
<elmo> bradb: stub recently brought up gandwana as a second apps server, so we now have 4 instances in total
<bradb> elmo: Ah, nice, that would explain the extra snappiness. Thanks for the info.
<elmo> however, this is all fairly moot, I would WAG that  any speedup is much more likely to do with performance work stub has been doing on the backend
<bradb> ok
<daf> we did upgrade to Postgres 8 recently
<daf> among other things
<daf> ddaa: weird: dilys reported kiko's first merge twice, but yours is gone from the queue and never got reported
<ddaa> that's intentional
<ddaa> I broke the merge by renaming the branch
<ddaa> I sent the merge request from the wrong directory
<daf> ah
<ddaa> I've been bzr wrangling for hours to get the right branch in place...
<ddaa> I assert that hiring a intern to write the perf critical parts of bzr in C would actually be a net saving for the company.
<daf> I think the problem is that it's a moving target
<daf> it might be optimised now, but slow down again as soon as it moves to knits
<ddaa> after knits, of course
<bradb> stub: ping
<daf> when do we get knits?
<ddaa> no idea, it has been "soon" for quite a while now
<daf> also, I thought a lot of the slowness was due to stat() or other IO, which C is not going to fix
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: r=kiko Fix for bug 3293, hiding forbidden action links from personal page. Also fixes bug 3068, ensuring that we properly verify that Poll names are unique instead of blowing up. Fixes by Gabriel Neuman <gneuman@async.com.br> (r2979)
<ddaa> here, most of the slowness is cause by CPU usage.
<ddaa> elmo: can you install the launchpad deps and baz on escudero, please?
<elmo> ddaa: RT it please?
<ddaa> already done
<ddaa> #945
<elmo> oh, I see
<ddaa> elmo: and a compiler would help, too :)
<sivang> daf: who's knits?
<ddaa> new storage format for bzr
<daf> the successor to weaves
<SteveA> bradb: you're approved!
<bradb> SteveA: thanks :)
<elmo> ddaa: (done)
<ddaa> thank you
* ddaa sees the prospect of actually running the importd transition script getting closer and closer...
<ddaa> Before this bzrsyncd and importd2bzr I had no freaking idea how much work it was to roll out a new service...
<kiko> if it involves multiple machines..
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: r=kiko Fix for bug 3293, hiding forbidden action links from personal page. Also fixes bug 3068, ensuring that we properly verify that Poll names are unique instead of blowing up. Fixes by Gabriel Neuman <gneuman@async.com.br> (r2980)
<kiko> hooray empty merges
<bradb> Why does this happen?
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/canonical/malone-smallfixes $ cat .bzr/x-push-data 
<bradb> chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/bradb/launchpad/malone-smallfixes/
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/canonical/malone-smallfixes $ bzr push
<bradb> bzr: ERROR: No push location known or specified.
<ddaa> try with --overwrite
<bradb> Same error.
<bradb> I updated bzr this morning, so maybe something changed.
<ddaa> mh... check in your ~/.bazaar/ dir, there might be some config there
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/canonical/malone-smallfixes $ bzr push `cat .bzr/x-push-data`
<bradb> bzr: ERROR: Parent directory of chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/bradb/launchpad/malone-smallfixes/ does not exist.
<LarstiQ> there we go again
<bradb> I've experienced this problem before.
<LarstiQ> bradb: you're using rsync?
<bradb> Yeah, just like I did yesterday.
<LarstiQ> right, and chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/bradb/launchpad/ exists?
<bradb> yep
<bradb> This all worked just fine yesterday on this branch.
<LarstiQ> then you have me stumped
<bradb> bzr push sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com//home/warthogs/archives/bradb/launchpad/malone-smallfixes/ is doing "get destination ancestry 0/0" right now
<kiko> ddaa, is it possible to submit a merge request for a specific version?
<Kinnison> urgh, don't use sftp push
<LarstiQ> yeah, it is slow
<Kinnison> it's so slow
<ddaa> kiko: you mean a specific revision?
<Kinnison> bradb: install bzrtools and use rsync push
<Kinnison> bradb: much much faster
<bradb> Kinnison: Slow is faster than no push at all though.
<kiko> ddaa, yeah.
<bradb> Kinnison: As demonstrated above, rsync push ain't working.
<bradb> Interestingly, I just tried "sudo apt-get install bzrtools" (but I should already have that installed), and got:
<bradb> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bradb>   bzrtools: Depends: bzr (= 0.7+200512311044)
<bradb> Maybe this morning's bzr update broke something
<LarstiQ> bradb: what bzr are you using? tests with bzr.dev have rsync working
<ddaa> mh... it used to be possible with Arch... I dunno with bzr. But what you can do with bzr is "bzr branch -r REVNO oldbranch newbranch" to get a branch with the revision you want as head.
<Kinnison> bradb: bizarre.
<bradb> LarstiQ: 0.7rc1
<LarstiQ> bradb: ok, I'll try that one
<bradb> I suspect that the bzrtools package was not properly updated.
<LarstiQ> that would explain rsync breakage, yes
<kiko> ddaa, that doesn't help PQM right now, though
<cprov> matsubara: ping
<matsubara> cprov: pong
<cprov> matsubara: I wonder if you have time to fix a quick bug for me, I'm blocked on tree update and conflicts
<matsubara> cprov: which one?
<cprov> matsubara: 6635
<ddaa> kiko: it allows you to work around the limitation
<ddaa> turn a "merge a non-head revision" problem into a "merge a head revision" problem
<cprov> matsubara: fix sqlvalues usage and write a quick test for it somewhere in doc, so easy ;) 
<matsubara> cprov: ok, I'll start fixing as soon as I re-organize my branches.
<stub> bradb: pong
<cprov> matsubara: ehe, you too ... I'm in the middle of the same journey.
<bradb> stub: Please see "Is Bug.fti being updated?" email.
<stub> bradb: a far as I'm aware, the fti indexes are being updated on every search at the moment. I can look into your particular examples in further detail tomorrow.
<stub> c/search/insert or update
<bradb> stub: Ok, a sanity check on the fti's tomorrow would be great.
<stub> I'll make sure I check production in case something weird happened during the PG8 upgrade
<stub> Anything else before I crash?
<bradb> sounds good, thanks
<ddaa> stub: yes
<ddaa> didn't you say that the db user could be customised by an environment variable?
<kiko> ddaa, is there a special command to retire a branch, or should I just rm my copy of it?
<ddaa> rm
<stub> ddaa: LP_DBUSER or PGUSER environment variables might do the trick.
<ddaa> I set LP_DBHOST and LP_DBUSER, but I get this error
<stub> Probably LP_DBUSER - grep for it as launchpad code explicitly checks for it and uses it for an override.
<ddaa>  line 90, in initZopeless
<ddaa>     if '@' in dbhost or not dbuser:
<ddaa> TypeError: iterable argument required
<ddaa> which does not make much sense when I look at the rest of the code in lp/__init__.py... should not happen...
<stub> It was working last time I saw that code :-/ Stick in a few print statements is my recommendation - that should make things clearer
<ddaa> aye aye
<stub> ''env LP_DBHOST=emperor LP_DBUSER=launchpad python foo.py' should work last I checked
<kiko> bug 6431
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6431: "View Builds causes Oops if empty" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Celso Providelo, Status: Confirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/6431
* stub goes to bed
<ddaa> found it: lib.canonical.launchpad.scripts.db_options prevents overriding of those settings through environment variables, it defines options for that purpose...
<bradb> How do I unlock a bzr branch?
<bradb> It seems to have remain locked after Ctrl-C'ing an sftp push
<ddaa> yes, sftp cannot use os-level locks
<ddaa> ask #bzr :)
<ddaa> you can probably unlock it by pushing with rsync
<bradb> ddaa: I can't do that, as noted earlier. The latest bzrtools package has a broken dep.
<ddaa> elmo: one (hopefully) last request on #945
<ddaa> I promise, running all that goo on your nice lean webserver was not my idea...
<bradb> lifeless: ping
<bradb> jblack: ping
<jblack> bradb: pong
<cprov> matsubara: don't worry about 6635, it requires tests from my uploader-test branch, already fixed it, but the commit will be delayed for a while
<bradb> jblack: Hi. How do I unlock a branch?
<jblack> pardon? 
<jblack> In bzr? 
<bradb> Yeah
<jblack> Unless the locking code has gone in, you shouldn't need to unlock a branch. 
<jblack> Give me a moment? 
<bradb> sure
<ddaa> jblack: it's an sftp lock
<jblack> bradb: sftp to the bzr branch, and look for a file called ".write-lock"
<jblack> is this on chinstrap? 
<matsubara> cprov: ok.
<bradb> jblack: back, sorry, oven was callilng
<bradb> jblack: yes, on chinstrap
* bradb ssh's in
<jblack> which branch? 
<bradb> bradb@chinstrap /home/warthogs/archives/bradb/launchpad/malone-smallfixes $ find . -name ".write-lock"
<bradb> bradb@chinstrap /home/warthogs/archives/bradb/launchpad/malone-smallfixes $
<bradb> I'll give you a push paste with an error message in a sec.
<jblack> Ok. found it
<bradb> ?
<jblack> look in malone-smallfixes/.bzr/
<jblack> There's branch-lock and branch-lock.write-lock
<bradb> right
<jblack> How old is the lock? 
<bradb> Should be about half an hour old
<jblack> how old is the attempted push.
<jblack> Ok. take out branch-lock.write-lock
<jblack> That should fix you up
<cprov> kiko: can I reassign bug # 6431 (Batch System None awareness) for you ?
<kiko> cprov, uhm, ok.
<bradb> jblack: that worked, thanks. Elsewhere, bzrtools has a broken dep after I upgraded bzr this morning, in case there's anything you can do about it.
<jblack> bradb: I'll make sure people know. What's the dep? 
<cprov> kiko: done, thx
<kiko> cprov, uhm, look at this code in distroarchreleasebinarypackage.py:
<kiko>         releases = sorted(list(bprs), key=lambda item: Version(item.version))
<bradb> jblack: bzrtools: Depends: bzr (= 0.7+200512311044) (Looks like bzr was updated but not bzrtools)
<kiko> cprov, this won't work for those unparseable versions right?
<cprov> kiko: right
<jblack> yup. ok
<jblack> I'll tell aaron and the packager
<kiko> @#@!#@! stupid $##@ code
<kiko> thanks
<bradb> jblack: thanks dude
* bradb increments jblack's user experience karma
<cprov> kiko: move back to apt_pkg is a quick solution currently
<cprov> kiko: IIRC I did it in other more emminent pieces of code
* bradb & # lunch
<jblack> ddaa: Ping
<cprov> kiko: precisely in archivepublisher/nascentuploads.py
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> Kinnison, hey?
<Kinnison> kiko: yo
<jblack> ddaa: unping. I'm going for food and coffee and such
<kiko> Kinnison, is it guaranteed that only one package with that name will be PUBLISHED in a certain distroarchrelease?
<Kinnison> kiko: Yes, if the publisher is being run
<kiko> and if it isn't run?
<kiko> is there a race condition?
<Kinnison> Well, if it has never been run, nothing will be PUBLISHED
<Kinnison> if someone has been doing SQL queries to publish things then god knows what the state will be
<kiko> sorry. I was asking if it was /at most/ one package.
<kiko> Kinnison, that's a good point, but given we only do a hmmm. no, if we scrub for source packages it is likely this got wrong.
* Kinnison is confused as to what you're driving at
<kiko> Kinnison, well, I'm trying to fix DistroArchReleaseBinaryPackage.currentrelease
<kiko> which currently orders using Version
<kiko> which doesn't work and doesn't scale
<kiko> I guess I can use datecreated
<kiko> and get the latest one
<kiko> but this version ordering is gross!
* Kinnison nods. I'd use datecreated on the assumption that normally the ordering is effectively moot and on the off chance that it is needed, it'll be reasonably accurate
<carlos> Kinnison, when you are done talking with kiko, could we talk about Ubuntu's translations import?
* Kinnison stares at this pile of paper a good 15mm thick and realises this is not gonna be easy
<Kinnison> carlos: erm, what do we need to do to finish the job then?
<kiko> I'm finished
<Kinnison> kiko: I feel that way too. This tax form is huge
<carlos> Kinnison, ok, not sure if you were done ;-)
<kiko> vlol
<kiko> my accountant does my tax for me
<Kinnison> kiko: If I had thought it would be this bad, I'd have gotten an accountant
* Kinnison is going to have to go to the tax office tomorrow and sort it out
* Kinnison is lacking the share options forms
<Kinnison> and various knowledge required to complete the forms
<cprov> kiko: I feel like 'datecreated ~ binary_version' relation might be violated by gina process ...
<kiko> Kinnison, just don't file this year, who cares?
<kiko> cprov, sssshh, don't make me cry
<Kinnison> kiko: I'll be raped for 10% per month until I file?
* cprov hides
<kiko> Kinnison, what's 10% rape between friends?
<kiko> cprov, but really, this is only inside a single distroarchrelease.. should be okay.
<Kinnison> kiko: Erm, by the time the next tax period comes around, on the amount I'm likely to owe, and the cumulative interest/charges for being late.. probably only 10,000 UKP
<carlos> Kinnison, ok, I'm not sure if we have all in place to do distribution imports for translations as I don't see any translation file imported into our queue at staging or dogfood and I don't know how to test it
<kiko> Kinnison, you can't even have dinner for two in london for that!
<Kinnison> kiko: but it goes a long way to helping me move house
<cprov> kiko: start to pray now ;)
<kiko> really? I thought houses cost millions in the uk
<Kinnison> carlos: Right, well I think we have the ends of the system, and a dangly bit in the middle which needs plugging together
<Kinnison> kiko: Sell House1, Buy house2, use <X> money to move furniture etc.
<kiko> cprov, one package name, one distroarchrelease.. datecreated should be okay. oh, unless we imported security first, which we didn't
* cprov is back to the miserable 'shortlist' bug on queue tool
<Kinnison> kiko: <X> is (I have estimated) likely to be ca. 4,000 UKP for me
<Kinnison> carlos: I.E. We can get the tarballs in, and you can process them, we just need to glue them together
<kiko> wtf
<carlos> Kinnison, ok, is there anything I can do to fix that? I want to test it as soon as possible so we can have dapper's translations in place on time
<cprov> kiko: unless a bunch of other conditions related to import ordering, I can't really realise then. Anyway, 'weak' is better than 'wrong package' or 'nothing'
<kiko> yeah.
<Kinnison> carlos: Right, there is an implementation in publish_ROSETTA_TRANSLATIONS
<Kinnison> carlos: so what's left is for the buildds to generate the correct stuff for the uploads
<Kinnison> carlos: which, afaict, is a change to the pkgstriptranslations stuff
<Kinnison> carlos: I.E. it needs to actually add a file to the changes to be uploaded rather than doing the horrid website hack
* sivang has a deja vous from Kinnison / kiko's tax talk
<carlos> Kinnison, who needs to do that?
<carlos> Martin?
* sivang .oO(has it happened before?)
<Kinnison> carlos: Erm, not sure. pitti perhaps
<carlos> ok, let me ask him....
<pitti> hey guys
<carlos> Kinnison, pitti says he has that code already done
<carlos> Kinnison, he just needs to know when it should be uploaded into Ubuntu's archive
<pitti> Kinnison: right, I even accidentially uploaded it when dapper opened (since LP migration was announced for that)
<carlos> Kinnison, kiko who should coordinate that? (ubuntu movement to launchpad)
<pitti> Kinnison: so whenever somebody pokes me, I can upload it
<carlos> kiko, I would also ask for some testing for that, not sure if we have a server where we could do that testing before moving into production
<Kinnison> pitti: right
<Kinnison> carlos: I imagine we can't do it until we migrate
<kiko> carlos, we need to wait till feb. at least
<Kinnison> carlos: which is scheduled for the end of january IIRC, we have a sprint for it in London
<carlos> it's not a very good thing but I understand it, I will try to do all tests at that point then...
<Kinnison> cool, thanks carlos
<carlos> Kinnison, kiko, pitti thanks for your input
<pitti> you're welcome :)
<kiko> sorry for not having better news.
<bradb> jamesh: ping
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: r=SteveA Fix for bug 6431: View Builds causes Oops if empty. Allow batch navigation to accept a list of None (and not just an empty iterable), and adds a test for it (r2982: kiko)
<kiko> matsubara, are you interested in bug 6593?
<matsubara> kiko: assign it to me
<kiko> done
<bradb> ddaa: Is it normal for an sftp push to sit at "[===================================================]  copy revision 1/1 -:--:--" for seemingly evar?
<Kinnison> bradb: s'probably pushing the inventory
* bradb tried building bzrtools from source, but it raised a "AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'test_suite'"
<Kinnison> bradb: which is large
<bradb> Hm, I wish I were able to tell what was happening. I already Ctrl-C'd it once, and restarting it caused it to start from 0.
<OgMaciel> hi... is there a bug with LP when displaying the amount of translations needed for a certain language?
<kiko> OgMaciel, a few :) which is the bug you're referring to?
<OgMaciel> kiko, hi...  when you see the list of all languages for Dapper for instance
<OgMaciel> kiko, I don't think it is displaying the correct figures
<kiko> URL?
<OgMaciel> kiko, here's one for individual pkgs:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/pt_BR
<OgMaciel> kiko, all languages together
<OgMaciel> kiko, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+translations
<OgMaciel> kiko, it is a pain having to browse back and fourth between the list and the individual pkgs
<OgMaciel> kiko, only to find out that there's nothing left to do
<OgMaciel> kiko, don't get me wrong, that is a good sign after all  ;)
<ddaa> bradb: yes, end of pull / push takes looooooong with launchpad
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Add a trivial test for a few pages on a distro with no builds, specs or bugs (r2983: kiko)
<kiko> OgMaciel, are you referring to the lack of Todo in the first page?
<ddaa> though I'd probably not call it "seemingly forever" compared to the geological ages of the rest
<bradb> English needs a new word to describe this situation.
<ddaa> apparences are misleading
<bradb> I've been waiting for a good 30-40 mins so far
<OgMaciel> kiko, refering to when you place the mouse over the progress bar (or even the progress bar itself)... the figures don't match the real situation
<kiko> OgMaciel, IIRC the statistics are cached and I think the script is disabled for now -- right daf, carlos?
<ddaa> there was a lot of progress since baz, there actually community devels submitting performance improvement, with baz you needed a degree in tomlord voodoo.
<OgMaciel> kiko, while we await for confirmation on this, is there a reason for turning it off?
<ddaa> bradb: 30-40 mins seems very long indeed...
<matsubara> ddaa: btw, could you give me some feedback on bug 5573 ?
<kiko> OgMaciel, performance, AIUI
<ddaa> It would have been faster for you to get bzr and bzrtools source distribs and use rsync...
<ddaa> Ubugtu: wake up!
<OgMaciel> kiko, hummmm
<matsubara> hmm Ubugtu wake up! bug 5573
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5573: "Cannot use sftp URLs for branches" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: Confirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/5573
<OgMaciel> kiko, some of the translators are annoyed about it... and so am I...  hehehe
<matsubara> ddaa: which schemes should be allowed on the branch URL field?
<ddaa> well...
<ddaa> http and sftp should be enough
<matsubara> http, https, ftp, sftp, anything else?
<ddaa> https, probably
<ddaa> ftp... yes, I guess
<ddaa> nothing else I can think of
<ddaa> matsubara: the immediate requirement is just being able to register chinstrap branches
<ddaa> added points for various decorations like username and port
<ddaa> more added point for call the user bird names if giving a url with a password
<kiko> such as eagle?
<ddaa> mega bonus: bzr:// scheme, you'd need to design the smart server to know what you need to support first ;)
<kiko> lo
<kiko> l
<ddaa> another bonus level: getting the sftp url commitee to get back in touch with reality and give us a sensical format for home-relative url. Alternatively ask lifeless and do what he tell, the sftp url committee guys are one crack anyway.
<ddaa> matsubara: sorry for not being very much to the point, but I had a long day, and it's been over for two hours now, so I'm unwinding :)
<matsubara> ddaa: np, I find your french sense of humor amusing. :)
<kiko> or amazing, depending on things
<bradb> Damn, bzr, FINISH.
<ddaa> I think my sense of humor is not very typically french.
<matsubara> kiko: make check finished, now I have the complete error message.
<kiko> aha.
<kiko> let me finish this test I'm writing
<lifeless> bradb: pong
<lucasd> is there anyway to get the source code of Launchpad?
<bradb> lifeless: Hi. I'm using sftp push, because bzrtools has a missing dep breakage, which I found out after upgrading bzr this morning. bzrtools failed to build from source for me.
<kiko> lucasd, not currently -- there's a plan to open source it, but it's not in the short term.
<bradb> lifeless: Is it normal for sftp push to sit at: [===================================================]  copy revision 1/1 -:--:-- for an hour?
<lifeless> bradb: yes
<lucasd> kiko, oh, I see...
<lifeless> bradb: this is why we dont use it for launchpad
<bradb> ok
<lifeless> bradb: its a 400 mb download to check IIRC, so divide 400MB by your link bw and multiply 4K * your RTT
<bradb> jblack said he'd pass on the message to the pkg maintainers about the bzrtools breakage.
<lifeless> hmm, theres no email on it
<lifeless> so - 
<lifeless> whats your bzr version?
<lucasd> kiko, are you involved in development?
<kiko> lucasd, indeed I am. how may I help you?
<lifeless> and have you considered using the packages bzrtools ?
<bradb> lifeless: bzr (bazaar-ng) 0.7rc1
<lifeless> lucasd: we let him code from time to time ;)
<lucasd> hahah
<bradb> lifeless: I tried building bzrtools from the source package and it raised a Python exception running test.py.
<lucasd> does launchpad run with apache's module mod_python ?
<lifeless> bradb: ok, I'm trying bzrtools' test with bzr
<lucasd> lifeless, do you know that?
<lifeless> lucasd: we dont run launchpad under apache no
<bradb> lifeless: bzr package version: 0.7+200601110300
<lifeless> lucasd: its a zope3 service
<lucasd> ahhn..
<lucasd> I see..
<lifeless> lucasd: so it has its own webserver builtin
* kiko tries to blow up his test 10 times
<lifeless> boom!
<lifeless> boom!
<lifeless> boom!
<lifeless> bradb: tests pass
<kiko> why does sqlobject hate me?
<kiko> I have done nothing against it
<lifeless> its not personal
<kiko> not today anyway
<bradb> lifeless: Did you update to the latest bzr package?
<lifeless> its like onions
<bradb> lifeless: When I upgraded, it removed bzrtools, and I can't get it back.
<kiko> layers of stuff that makes you cry?
<lifeless> kiko: exactly
<lifeless> bradb: I have no packages installed - I develop so many branches it would kill me ..
<lifeless> bradb: do you have a traceback for the bzrtools ?
<bradb> Yes, coming up.
<lifeless> (and I'm not clear about bzrtools - jbailey packages it - so why do you need to build it?)
<kiko> lifeless, I think bradb's having a broken package problem
<lifeless> kiko: yeah, I'm trying to understand though
<lifeless> as we dont /have/ a test.py in bzrtools, nor in bzrlib...
<bradb> lifeless: https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileqORkv8.html
<lucasd> lifeless, ok.. thanks
<bradb> hey, cool, my push finally finished
<lucasd> I came because I was having a really hard time tring to use apache's mod_python
<lifeless> bradb: cat you cat test.py for me ?
<bradb> lifeless: https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileK7GOOQ.html
<MojoDumb> hello
<MojoDumb> I've got a problem with uploaded .po files... rosetta dosen't updates fresh translates.
<MojoDumb> I can't understand where the problem is :(
<kiko> MojoDumb, it takes a while to update -- also, it may be that one of the files failed to import cleanly.
<lifeless> bradb: hmm, that looks like an adhoc runner
<MojoDumb> kiko, I' checked .po files are not corrupted.. and yesterdays update dosen't work at all :(
<lifeless> bradb: it should work, unless bzrtools fails to import
<bradb> My guess is that it fails to import.
<kiko> MojoDumb, best people to look this up for you are jordi and carlos -- the upload needs to be approved, also.
<lifeless> bradb: which, as its using the wrong python namespace will happen
<lifeless> bzrtools is bzrlib.plugins.bzrtools
<lifeless> not 'bzrtools'
<lifeless> that may not be the cause of the problem but its definately wrong
<lifeless> there is you see the bzrtools module
<MojoDumb> I've done User upload and Published upload too
<lifeless> and the bzrtools package
<MojoDumb> but nothing works....
<lifeless> which contains the bzrtools module
<MojoDumb> :/
<MojoDumb> output message is Your upload worked. The translation content will appear in Rosetta in a few minutes.
<kiko> MojoDumb, what package and language are you uploading?
<MojoDumb> Georgian
<MojoDumb> BUM (Boot Up Manager) ka.po file
<MojoDumb> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/bum/+pots/bum/ka/+translate   this one
<kiko> what's your launchpad account?
<bradb> lifeless: What do I need to do to fix this?
<MojoDumb> I#have alredy 100% translated file... but NO updates :(
<MojoDumb> Alinux
<MojoDumb> https://launchpad.net/people/alinux/ -- tha's me :(
<MojoDumb> :)
<kiko> Vladimer!
<kiko> nice photo
<MojoDumb> kiko, yes sir :)
<MojoDumb> thank you :)
<kiko> all right, I'll forward this to jordi/carlos, they'll get back to you.
<MojoDumb> thank you kiko :) a LOT!
<kiko> you're most welcome
<MojoDumb> 2005 verything worked well
<lifeless> bradb: uhm, try changing the import bzrtools to:
<lifeless> import bzrlib
<MojoDumb> but this period there is some problems I guess...
<lifeless> import bzrlib.plugin
<kiko> we've changed the way the uploads work
<lifeless> bzrlib.plugin.load_plugins()
<kiko> it's an improvement, but there may be some glitches
<MojoDumb> ah
<MojoDumb> kiko, I see...
<lifeless> import bzrlib.plugins.bzrtools
<lifeless> suite = bzrlib.plugins.bzrtools.test_suite()
<MojoDumb> no one of my team can update a file...
<MojoDumb> and on line translating is too slow
<OgMaciel> kiko, sorry to bother... who should I talk to about the script that updates the translation status in LP?
<MojoDumb> kiko, can you understan me?
<kiko> MojoDumb, yeah. you'll have an answer shortly 
<kiko> OgMaciel, probably carlos or jordi or stub 
<MojoDumb> kiko, thank you for preoccupation :)
<MojoDumb> and sorry for disturbing.
<OgMaciel> kiko, thanks...  what about the karma that keeps dropping?  do you know about this?
<MojoDumb> ok, kiko I'll wait for your answer...
<MojoDumb> ...ciao..
<kiko> OgMaciel, yes, that's by design -- you need to work to keep it up
<bradb> lifeless: trying...
<kiko> OgMaciel, perhaps the depreciation is happening at a too-fast pace
<OgMaciel> kiko, yeah... WAY to fast
<kiko> we need to talk to salgado on monday about that
<kiko> he's on holidays
<sivang> kiko: this happened for me as well :)
<bradb> lifeless: 
<bradb> Traceback (most recent call last):
<bradb>   File "./test.py", line 21, in ?
<bradb>     import bzrlib.plugins.bzrtools
<bradb> ImportError: No module named bzrtools
<OgMaciel> kiko, next Monday with Carlos?
<lifeless> bradb: then thats being run in an inconsistent state - neither installed as a plugin, nor in the plugin path
<lifeless> bradb: lets grab jbailer
<OgMaciel> kiko, I mean, Sa;gado
<OgMaciel> kiko, I mean, Salgado
<bradb> lifeless: Might be hard to get ahold of him. I tried earlier, but I gather he's busy in London.
<lifeless> oh right
<lifeless> that would do it.
<kiko> OgMaciel, yeah, he'll be back then
<bradb> lifeless: Anything else I can do to help get this fixed before I head off?
<OgMaciel> kiko, thanks a lot again... ;)
<lifeless> bradb: nope
<lifeless> thanks
<bradb> lifeless: ok, no prob, thanks for the debugging help
* bradb heads off, later all
<OgMaciel> carlos, excuse me... got a minute?
<kiko> I think carlos isn't around
<OgMaciel> kiko, cool... will try again later  ;)
<carlos> OgMaciel, hi
<OgMaciel> carlos, hi... can I have a word with you?
<OgMaciel> carlos, I want to know about the script that updates the stats for the translations
<carlos> OgMaciel, the poimport is disabled due a bug we have. it should be fixed tomorrow
<OgMaciel> carlos, ahhhh
<carlos> OgMaciel, what happens with the stats?
<OgMaciel> carlos, is that a bug # for me to subscribe to?
<OgMaciel> carlos, not up to date at all the times
<carlos> OgMaciel, the bug is fixed, it's waiting to be applied into production
<OgMaciel> carlos, is that a bug # for me to subscribe to?
<carlos> OgMaciel, no
<carlos> OgMaciel, we detected it and fixed it without opening a bug
<OgMaciel> carlos, ok... fair enough
<OgMaciel> carlos, so by tomorrow? and with what frequency does it get applied?
<carlos> OgMaciel, about the stats, which part of the stats are you talking about?
<carlos> OgMaciel, once per week, but sometimes, we do some urgent updates like this one
<OgMaciel> carlos, about the stats for the whole translation team... the ones left to do
<carlos> OgMaciel, URL?
<OgMaciel> carlos, and at one time, the individual stats for pkgs were not up to date
<OgMaciel> carlos, that's the darnest thing... it seems to be up to date now...  ;)
<carlos> OgMaciel, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+lang/af ?
<carlos> those kind of urls?
<OgMaciel> yup
<carlos> those are updated from time to time
<carlos> it's not real time
<OgMaciel> there u go
<OgMaciel> why not?
<carlos> I don't know exactly how often does it happens
<carlos> performance issues
<OgMaciel> ohhh
<OgMaciel> hummm
<OgMaciel> is this a separate bug or the same?
<carlos> no bug at all
<carlos> it's just too expensive
<carlos> so we use cached values
<OgMaciel> carlos, any chance of prioritizing the frequency?
<carlos> OgMaciel, stub is our DBA so I suppose it's something to talk with him as he knows better the database server load
<OgMaciel> carlos, thanks... will do that
<carlos> OgMaciel, you are welcome
<OgMaciel> carlos, would you happen to know which DB is being used?
<carlos> OgMaciel, we only have one DB
<carlos> the launchpad DB ;-)
<OgMaciel> hehehe
<carlos> and the stats code is common with all launchpad
<OgMaciel> I meant Oracle, MySQL, etc
<carlos> so it's not specific for Rosetta
<kiko> so
<carlos> OgMaciel, Postgresql
<OgMaciel> carlos, cool...  thanks again!  ;)
* kiko misses bjornt
<carlos> np
<kiko> carlos, can you make the fields on an auto-form change according to permissions?
<carlos> show and hide them?
<carlos> kiko, yes, I did it once
<kiko> can you explain how it works?
<kiko> or do you have an example somewhere?
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> no, the code is not there anymore
<kiko> okay, so explain. :)
<carlos> but let me look for the bjorn's email
<kiko> la la la la la
<jblack> kiko: ping
<kiko> hey jblack 
<jblack> Hey buddy.
<jblack> So, emails bugging you? 
<kiko> hey dude
<AlinuxOS> he he :)
<AlinuxOS> registered nick is better then non registered :)
<jblack> Kiko: These emails are intended behaviour. Until we've got rpc-xml tracking ddaa wants a way to know what branches are failing because of things like 404s, broken branches, etc.
<AlinuxOS> kiko :)
<jblack> kiko: You there? 
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Fix for bug 3516: Broken traversal on Binary package page. Fixes a silly bug in DistroArchReleaseBinaryPackage.__getitem__, adds a test for it, and as an added bonus, fixes a problem that would happen with currentrelease and real-world versions, with test (getting rid of the use of sourcerer's Version class) (r2984: kiko)
<AlinuxOS> guys I what is the differencee between "User upload" and "ublished upload"
<carlos> kiko, do you see the private messages?
<AlinuxOS> and sorry fro my bad english :)
<AlinuxOS> hello carlos :)
<carlos> AlinuxOS, yes, "published upload" means that the uploaded .po file is already merged into upstream tree
<carlos> AlinuxOS, "User upload" is just a way to do offline translations
<AlinuxOS> ah
<AlinuxOS> I've tryed both
<AlinuxOS> but "User upload" doesn't work.
<AlinuxOS> for me.
<carlos> AlinuxOS, why? 
<carlos> how do you know that?
<kiko> carlos, yeah
<AlinuxOS> "Your upload worked. The translation content will appear in Rosetta in a few minutes."
<carlos> AlinuxOS, there is a problem with the imports
<carlos> and it's disabled
<AlinuxOS> here is a message of sucssessfull upload, ut nothing happens.
<carlos> I hope tomorrow they will be enabled again
<AlinuxOS> carlos, woow
<AlinuxOS> great news!
<carlos> AlinuxOS, it's in a queue waiting for being imported
<carlos> so it's not lost
<carlos> but just not being imported
<AlinuxOS> carlos, so I'll wait for tommorow evening.
<carlos> AlinuxOS, ok
<AlinuxOS> I'll retry an improt.
<carlos> no, you don't need to do that
<AlinuxOS> ah... so I check it tommorow :)
<carlos> AlinuxOS, what's your launchpad login?
<AlinuxOS> Alinux
<AlinuxOS> https://launchpad.net/people/alinux
<AlinuxOS> here I am :)
<jblack> kiko: ping. ;)
<carlos> ok, just checking something
<carlos> AlinuxOS, you should get a confirmation email tomorrow
<carlos> when the upload is done
<kiko> jblack, oh. well, just make the script output something reasonable instead of a plain exception?
<kiko> Another instance of foo is running, exiting..
<jblack> kiko: Sure, I can do that. 
<kiko> that'd be nicer
<kiko> also
<kiko> if indeed it's a case of multiple runs
<kiko> shouldn't they be further spaced out?
<AlinuxOS> carlos, thank you a lot! :=)
<jblack> kiko: I don't think so for two reasons.
<jblack> The first reason is that launch frequency determines mirror frequency. 
<carlos> AlinuxOS, if you don't get any email tomorrow, please ping me back.
<jblack> The second reason is that most of the time, there isn't a block there. That just happens if there's a new branch that takes unusually long to run. We got a lot of them over the last day because the supermirror was populating everything.
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> night
<kiko> jblack, maybe the script shouldn't say anything in that case, then?
<jblack> We can do that too.
<kiko> spam every 10 minutes on that list is bad
<jblack> if there's a single branch that fails, we'll spam the list every ten minutes regardless.
<lifeless> kiko: its a temporary workaround until the lp integrated feedback is in place
<lifeless> kiko: unsubscribe from that filter
<jblack> Thats probably a good idea. 
<sivang> hmm, I dist-upgrades with jbailey's sources and can't install bzrtools now..
<kiko> I don't use filters
<jblack> kiko: You're aware of the filter page on lists.canonical.com?
<kiko> yes.
<jblack> Its a case of hitting a checkbox and you won't get any more sm mails?
<kiko> I don't use them -- part of my job (until I delegate it) is to keep an eye on crap that happens there.
<jblack> ddaa and I both get every single one of those, so you can feel comfortable that they're not getting thrown away.
<sivang> jblack: are you using bzrtools on a latest dist-upgraded dapper?
<jblack> sivang: No sir.
<jblack> sivang: I'm guessing you're having dependancy problems with bzrtools? 
<sivang> jblack: exactly :)
<sivang> jblack: it has a specific dependency (= 0.7+200512311044)
<kiko> see scrollback
<jblack> Yes. I've mentioned it to the bzrtools maintainer, and I'll make sure that Jbailey knows as well.
<sivang> kiko: the bradb issue from before?
* sivang shouldn't dist-upgraded before he push'd all his changes :)
* sivang looks for the "Ignore dependencies" optiosn in apt-get
<kiko> yeah
<sivang> or I could just rebuild from source and change this bit on the control file....argh
<mpt> oh dear
<mpt> I look for bugs about fixed-width fonts in Launchpad, so I search for "fixed", and get 143 results ...
<kiko-zzz> that's odd
<kiko-zzz> but pester stub, he'll have some information for you, perhaps
* kiko-zzz waves
<mpt> the bug status is being included in the search text
#launchpad 2006-01-17
* cprov -> sleep
<lucas> hi
<lucasd> hello
<lucas> where should I report bugs about launchpad ?
<Kinnison> in malone, against the launchpad product
<Kinnison> ideally :-)
<lucas> maybe you can check my bug first
<lucas> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bugs <= no bugs shown
<lucas> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-backgrounds/+bug/6684 <= but there's one, marked fix commited
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6684: "backgrounds (Ubuntu) - gnome-backgrounds: merge new debian version" Fix req. for: gnome-backgrounds (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: MOTU Reviewers Team, Status: Fix Committed http://launchpad.net/bugs/6684
<lucas> (and there's no Advanced button)
<njs> flashplugin-nonfree != gnome-backgrounds?
<lucas> arg
<lucas> wrong link
<lucas> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-backgrounds/+bug/6684 <= bug
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6684: "backgrounds (Ubuntu) - gnome-backgrounds: merge new debian version" Fix req. for: gnome-backgrounds (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: MOTU Reviewers Team, Status: Fix Committed http://launchpad.net/bugs/6684
<lucas> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-backgrounds/+bugs <= no bugs
<mpt> oh dear
<mpt> so the source package bugs page should have links to "All bugs ever reported" etc, like the product bugs page does
<mpt> but https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-backgrounds/+bugs-all doesn't even work :-(
<lucas> I reported it
<lucas> it is now this bug
<lucas> https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/6695
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6695: "Some bugs are missing from the list" Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/6695
<mpt> lucas, ok, I also reported bug 6697 about the missing links
<lucas> ok
<lucas> good night
<mpt> night
<njs> random curiosity: what's the theory on the + signs all over the urls?
<ajmitch> a zopism, I think
<mpt> njs, the general answer is that it's used to distinguish subsets of things from stuff that applies to things
<mpt> e.g. if the next version of Ubuntu after Dapper was codenamed Bugs, /distros/ubuntu/bugs (stuff about that release) would be distinct from /distros/ubuntu/+bugs (bug reports on Ubuntu in general)
<mpt> not that that's a particularly likely example, but there are lots of +something URLs and there would probably be a clash eventually if we didn't use the +s
<lucasd> mpt, to have all those slashes (/) in the URL, is there a lot of folders?
<lucasd> or are those functions or classes?
<mpt> there's no folders
<mpt> it's all zope magic
<lucasd> hmm.. that's what I was thinking
<lucasd> mpt, what zope version is being used?
<Seveas> zope3
<lucasd> unfortunately, at Ubuntu repositories, the zope version is 2.6
<ajmitch> we have zope 2.8 & zope 3.1
<ajmitch> zope 2.6 has been dropped
<ajmitch> hopefully 3.2 & 2.9 before upstream version freeze for dapper
<lucasd> ajmitch, 3.1 ?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> see the zope3 package
<lucasd> ajmitch, there are only python libraries ;/
<ajmitch> no, it's in breezy & dapper
<lucasd> hm.. i'll try to install it again
<lucasd> ajmitch, can you help me with zope.. it doesn't start :/
<lucasd> can you?
<ajmitch> I can
<ajmitch> but best not to take up this channel for it
<lucasd> ajmitch, can we go to pvt?
<ajmitch> if you wish
<stub> lifeless: Have you had a chance to look at that bzr exception I got trying to cherry pick into the production branch? I'll need to try generating and applying a diff manually if I can't do the merge.
<lifeless> stub: no sorry. it will be another encoding bug - it -may- be fixed in head.
<lifeless> stub: so I need to test the pqm toolchain against head and do another snapshot to fix it or eliminate that as a problem
<lifeless> I suggest a manual patch
<stub> ok
<spiv> lifeless: http://users.rcn.com/python/download/Descriptor.htm
<wadeb> hello, can anyone give me a general direction to go for getting my OSS application localized?  I would like to make it available in additional languages.
<spiv> wadeb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ#head-b356f13978780b88ed4844602554339ac2c33774
<spiv> wadeb: Also https://launchpad.net/rosetta/+about
<wadeb> thanks!  the faq seems a bit geared towards translators as opposed to developers though.
<wadeb> I had already imported my project into launchpad- https://launchpad.net/products/cuecard.  I'm having a hard time finding where to announce it, find translators, or even upload the .po file :)
<wadeb> also, is it common for projects that are not part of a standard distribution to be translated by those teams?  or should I concentrate on getting my program included in edubuntu first and translation later?
<spiv> Hmm: https://launchpad.net/products/cuecard/+translations
<spiv> You're more than welcome to use launchpad to translate an upstream project that isn't yet part of a distribution.
<spiv> I think we have a few projects being translated that aren't distro-centric
<spiv> So, it appears you should mail rosetta@ubuntu.com (or talk to daf or carlos on irc when they wake up) about getting started.
<wadeb> okay great, thanks- I will send an email there and also get as far as I can with the web page
<spiv> wadeb: Oh, and see the "I don't see the upstream project in Rosetta, how can I import it?" part of the RosettaFAQ
<spiv> wadeb: You should add your project to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaPendingImports
<wadeb> spiv: okay, I'm preparing my tarball with pot & po's to add to that page
<marc^> how long does shipit usually take to send ubuntu CDs ?
<spiv> 6-8 weeks, iirc.
<spiv> Actually, 4-6 weeks, according to the FAQ in the google cache.
<spiv> For some reason, the FAQ link on shipit.ubuntu.com appears to be broken.
<wadeb> spiv: okay, it's gtg.  thanks for your help!  btw, any idea where to start on getting my project into edubuntu?
<Burgundavia> wadeb, #edubuntu
<wadeb> burgundavia: cool, thanks
<Keybuk> hey guys, bradb especially
<Keybuk> I had a bug in Malone on udev that was actually on initramfs-tools
<Keybuk> and I wanted to transfer it to that, have Adam subscribed to it, and me removed
<Keybuk> is there a one-step operation for that?  It took me about six steps and I still couldn't figure out how to unsubscribe to the bug
<Keybuk> (and I'm not sure I even managed to get it assigned to Adam)
<lifeless> mmm, probably not. But one would be nice
<lifeless> the basic thing will be to request a fix in ubuntu, on the initramfs-tools, close the udev task and assign the initramfs one to adam
<Keybuk> how do I assing that?
<jamesh> you can reassign a bug task between different packages in a particular distro, or between upstream products
<Keybuk> I did a "Request Fix in initramfs-tools" thing
<jamesh> without rejecting one task and creating a new one
<Keybuk> then rejected the fix in udev
<Keybuk> jamesh: you can?  how?
<jamesh> Keybuk: click on the task in the table at the top, then change the package name
<Keybuk> jamesh: lol
<Keybuk> wow, how undiscoverable is that?! :p
<jamesh> clicking on the pacakge name to change it? :)
<Keybuk> yeah
<jamesh> so you could easily change the assignee + package name in one go
<Keybuk> ok, that's easier then :p
<jamesh> that doesn't unsubscribe you though
<Keybuk> I do wish that the change things form was all in one place
<jamesh> the new assignee should get email though
<Keybuk> rather than spread into little kibbles
<jamesh> Keybuk: soon you'll be able to add a comment from the task edit page
<Keybuk> there's no "reassign to the owner of the package" operation?
<mpt> Keybuk, I'm doing a spec today to make the changing things all on one page
<Keybuk> ...
<Keybuk> in spec-tracker, what's the difference between Status=Implemented and Expectation-of-Delivery=Done ?
<jordi> buenos dias launchpad
<niemeyer> Hiho!
<stub> ho
<sivang> buenos noches jordi :)
<sivang> yo niemeyer , 'sup?
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> i'm in a meeting all day.  Ping me for urgent urgent stuff, and I'll look at irc occassionally.
<ajmitch> hey niemeyer 
* ajmitch waves to jordi 
<SteveA> hi carlos
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> i read that there's been problems with your changes to some rosetta scripts
<SteveA> you can get lifeless or jamesh to help you get it tested better
<carlos> SteveA, yeah, seems like there are some bugs with paths not tested..
<carlos> SteveA, that would be really good. I'm fixing the problems we find but it't not optimal
<jordi> carlos: should I post a msg to the list warning about the queue problems?
<carlos> stub, I think we should have staging testing the scripts too... Do you think it would be too difficult?
<carlos> jordi, yes please, it's the third bug that stops it to be running. But let me fix this one and hope there is no other bugs around, ok?
<stub> That won't help poimport though unless people upload files to staging though, will it?
<carlos> SteveA, btw, 'make lint' seems like didn't see the latest missing import...
<carlos> stub, I would do that testing
<stub> I can easily switch on cronjobs on staging though if they don't rely on email (and me or someone else can fix the staging email setup if that is a problem)
<carlos> stub, well, our scripts send emails
<carlos> I think that sometime ago you suggested to redirect all that email to a single mailing list
<carlos> for debugging purposes
<carlos> jordi, btw, could you email the mailing list announcing that dapper translations will not be open until February?
<stub> Yes - just needs some work to do that. Nothing dramatic - just nobody has done it yet.
<jordi> carlos: ok.
<carlos> jordi, I was talking yesterday with kiko and Kinnison and we need to have Ubuntu using launchpad to generate the packages on production to get them imported
<stub> poimport won't be an issue though, as it will only spam people who upload stuff to staging (I can clear the queues on update)
<carlos> jordi, and that's planned for February
<jordi> k
<stub> But you still need a poimport.py test if there isn't one already
<carlos> stub, we have such tests
<carlos> stub, but they are not testing all possible paths
<carlos> that's the problem
<carlos> every bug we get I fix it + add a test
<stub> Yup. But if the infrastructure is there, that lowers the barrier greatly for improving that coverage.
<jordi> carlos: import queue is supposed to be ready tomorrow, right?
<carlos> jordi, don't say anything about that
<jordi> k :)
<carlos> jordi, I will do an easy fix now and ask for a fast review
<stub> Do kiko's lint targets in the Makefile still work btw?
<carlos> perhaps today could be done, if stub can do the cherrypick
<carlos> stub, it does not break but it missed latest problem
<carlos> we have with poimport
<carlos> lifeless, jamesh hi, around?
<carlos> carlos@aragorn:~/Work/Canonical/trivial$ make lint
<carlos> carlos@aragorn:~/Work/Canonical/trivial$
<carlos> stub, no, it's not working at all
<stub> I suspected it hadn't survived the bzr migration
<stub> I guess ideally it could be rewritten as a bzr plugin?
<stub> Maybe that is overkill...
<stub> ddaa: Looks like the 'No topic matched' filter for launchpad-error-reports is not going to work. It seems that a message can match more than one topic, so if you subscribe to that topic all that happens is you get all emails.
<jamesh> carlos: yeah
<ddaa> stub: what I suggest what a regexp that matches _nothing_
<ddaa> stub: dunno how you can do that, maybe "^$"
<ddaa> (well, that's close enough to nothing)
<stub> Oh... yes. I can do that
<uws> ddaa, stub: if not len(yourstring)
<uws> That's faster than a ^$ regex check
<ddaa> uws: you're -ECONTEXT :)
<ddaa> we're talking mailman configuration
<stub> ddaa: Done
<ddaa> stub: BTW, what do I need to do to get the bzrsyncd emails on launchpad-error-reports?
<ddaa> I guess I should set something in the crontab, and you should subscribe bzrsyncd@gandwana to be able to post.
<stub> Make the output go to launchpad-error-reports@lists.canonical.com 
<stub> MAILTO=launchpad-error-reports@lists.canonical.com
<stub> (in the crontab)
<stub> Messages from gandwana will already have access (or I will get told by Mailman and make it so)
<ddaa> okay...
<stub> I've added a topic
<ddaa> thank you for the "ro" user thing for importd2bzr.
<ddaa> now I need to make that damn script to _actually_ work DAMNIT!
<carlos> jamesh, SteveA suggested me to ask you for help to improve the testing of Rosetta's poimport
<uws> ddaa: Ah :)
<jamesh> carlos: okay.  Are there particular areas that are of concern?
<carlos> jamesh, well, we have some tests
<carlos> jamesh, but some of the paths are not tested at all as we get bugs when we move into production
<carlos> I'm adding tests while fixing them
<carlos> but I think we need to take a closer look to the script testing
<jamesh> carlos: is it the main driver script, or the doRawImport() code, something else, or a combination?
<carlos> jamesh, the main driver
<carlos> jamesh, we have tests for doRawImport
<carlos> and tests for other parts
<carlos> we also have tests for the main driver script but as seen from the cron run, we are missing tests
<jamesh> carlos: it might help to split the run() method in po_import.py down a little
<sabdfl> stub: ping
<jamesh> carlos: one method that is a simple "get next object to import" (which should be quite easy to test)
<stub> sabdfl: pong
<sabdfl> stub: elmo asked me about an emperor upgrade, do you have a sec to discuss that?
<stub> sabdfl: Sure
<jamesh> carlos: and then try and simplify the rest of the logic: you shouldn't need as many try/execpt clauses
<jamesh> carlos: a simple "doRawImport(); ztm.commit() inside a try block, with two except clauses should be enough
<carlos> jamesh, well, there are only two of them
<jamesh> the first except being to catch KeyboardInterrupt and SystemExit, and just pass the exception on
<jamesh> the second being your catch all with the ztm.abort() call
<carlos> jamesh, hmm, I was told to not add more than one call inside a try that could raise exceptions
<jamesh> carlos: for the type of thing you are doing in run(), it would be appropriate.
<jamesh> it would simplify your logic a bit too
<carlos> ok
<jamesh> carlos: the try/finally block in recentlySeen also seems a bit weird: the code inside the try clause shouldn't ever raise any exception
<jamesh> it would be easier to put the contents of the finally: block before the return statement
<lifeless> carlos: pong
<jamesh> carlos: for methods like recentlySeen(), you should be able to make it easier to test by adding an extra default argument giving the pickle file name
<jamesh> carlos: that way you can test it in a controlled environment, without needing to worry about other people writing to your file in /var/tmp
<carlos> lifeless, don't worry, it's the same thing I'm talking with jamesh 
<carlos> jamesh, right, like we do with the lock file
<lifeless> carlos: ah, how to test your script ?
<carlos> lifeless, I test some methods directly
<carlos> and also call the script directly
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> I'll look at this during the meeting - whats the script ?
<lifeless> (I'm finishing dinner at th emoment)
<stub> I think recentlySeen is known to be broken btw. - there  is a bug report open and a hack on production to work around it
<carlos> lifeless, lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts/po_import.py and cronscripts/rosetta-poimport.py
<carlos> stub, yeah, I will try to fix it at the same time I improve the tests
<daf> bug #?
<daf> I can't find it
<carlos> daf, https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/2934
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug.
<daf> hmm
<stub> Hmm... I wouldn't say severity is major - the workaround does the trick
<daf> I thought that once an import had been tried, it would be taken off the queue
<daf> rather than being tried > 24h later
<daf> * retried
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [r=spiv]  fix bug #6372: broken URLs for membership approval (r2985: Dafydd Harries)
<daf> Kinnison: the pending branch summary page says the status of your buildd-fixes branch is "unknown"
<matsubara> good morning!
<ddaa> yay! importd2bzr running!
<daf> congratulations!
<ddaa> now... I guess I wil need to work on some tools to guesstimate the total runtime...
<uws> ddaa: What vcs's does it import from?
<ddaa> uws: internal transition of rcs->baz import into bzr branches.
<daf> ddaa: your importd2bzr branch still needs merging though, yes?
<ddaa> daf: yes, found out yesterday it was still outstanding. I've been having hell with bzr slowness, and pqm rejects my merge with errors that seem to have nothing to do with my code.
<daf> suck :(
<daf> if you're getting weird test failures, maybe posting to the list might help
<ddaa> I'm frankly mystified, I'm running a local merge to check that my branch is not pulling unrelated changes.
<ddaa> I will post to the list when I'm positive that it's not stupidity from my side.
<daf> ah, so once that's finished in a few days, we might know what's up
<ddaa> yup... and that stupid slow iBook does not help... but it would not help much to buy myself another high end lappy, since the thinkpad will probably come back before I've finished setting it up.
<daf> oh -- is it sent away for repair?
<ddaa> Besides, my GF would go crazy at my buying a THIRD lappy :)
<daf> heh
<ddaa> yes, USB was fried back in UDU.
<uws> Heh, two should be enough
<ddaa> well, I'm not sure if that iBook should not be counted as 1/2...
* Kinnison returns from the tax office semi-triumphant
<Kinnison> daf: Yeah, I am currently sorting branches out
<daf> cool
<daf> only semi- ?
<ddaa> Kinnison: they got the living blood out of you, so you have to use a wood stove for heating now?
<Kinnison> daf: Well, I now know what to do with these share option exercises I had in US$
<Kinnison> daf: Now I just have to fill out the rest of the form and do the maths
<Kinnison> ddaa: Not quite, I think they've left me with enough for coal-fired heating
<ddaa> so, I've got 637k revisions to convert...
<lifeless> its running ?
<ddaa> yes... mh... I think might have forgotten to ask elmo for celementtree...
<ddaa> ha yes, it's there...
<ddaa> So, the guesstimate ATM is 44 days
* ddaa goes "told you so"...
<ddaa> Will revise gesstimate monday...
<lifeless> ddaa: well - I had hoped we'd be running it mid dec. 
<lifeless> ddaa: anyhoo. at least now it is running :)
<lifeless> good work
<ddaa> we still need a green light from the boss for the output format...
<lifeless> has sabdfl...no
<lifeless> ok
<daf> meeting in 15 minutes -- get your break in now
<lifeless> sabdfl: ping ^^
* Kinnison workraves
* ddaa snacks
<sivang> daf: dev wekly status meeting, eh?
<daf> indeed
<cprov> good morning 
<kiko-zzz> morning
<daf> morning guys
<daf> hi Seb
<kiko> morning daf 
<kiko> so
<lifeless> good mornink vietnam
<kiko> is SteveA around?
<carlos> stub, I have a fix + a test for the latest problem with poimport
<carlos> stub, the fix is one line, the test is longer
<stub> ok
<carlos> stub, kiko, SteveA do you have time for a fast review?
<seb128> hey here
<carlos> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file8AkQge.html
<daf> carlos: did you run the lint script this time? :)
<seb128> Hi daf kiko carlos
<kiko> lol
<carlos> kiko, dude, make lint is useless....
<daf> why?
* kiko kicks carlos 
<SteveA> hi
<lifeless> carlos kicks back ?
<daf> hi Steve
<mpt> MEETING TIME
<SteveA> indeed
<SteveA> who's here today?
<daf> me
<spiv> me
<lifeless> noddy
<carlos> me
<mpt> me
<jamesh> me
<matsubara> me
<carlos> kiko, perhaps is that I don't have pylint installed.... O:-)
<kiko> me
<ddaa> us, and them
<lifeless> uamI ?
<stub> yo
<stub> carlos: approved. r=stub
<carlos> stub, thanks
* Kinnison is here
<Kinnison> workrave just finished
* bradb is here!
<daf> Bjrn on holiday?
<SteveA> yes
<niemeyer> me
<SteveA> so, the meeting agenda is out of date
<SteveA> let's do this in a more ad-hoc way this time around
<jbailey> SteveA: Clearly it can't happen then.  Come back to us. =)
<SteveA> any extra items for the agenda
<SteveA> ?
<lifeless> carlos: for testing scripts, I tend to make main() invokable, so I do it in process
<lifeless> oops, sorry, forgot its meeting time ;)
<SteveA> as it stands:
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<carlos> lifeless, will answer after the meeting, but that does not work
<SteveA> 
<spiv> carlos: I'll join that discussion
<SteveA> there's the bugzilla->malone conversion tomorrow, 1200 UTC
<SteveA> mpt: you have something about "fixing projects"
<jblack> here
<SteveA> hi jbailey 
<SteveA> hi jblack 
<mpool> hi
<jblack> :)
<mpt> SteveA, yes, now?
<mpt> or later?
<SteveA> also, i'd like to remind jblack, mpool and lifeless that we decided a few weeks ago that you can have a launchpad/bzr meeting at a different time
<SteveA> to avoid weekly early mornings for jblack / late nights for lifeless, mpool
<mpool> this time does mess up my friday, so that'd be good
<ddaa> I guess that would end up at a time I am unable to attend...
<SteveA> mpt: i'd rather not discuss that this week because i'm more focused on my meetings in london
<carlos> spiv, ok
<mpool> SteveA: should anyone else be there?
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> mpt: can it be put off for two more weeks?
<lifeless> mpool: its a slightly different focus
<SteveA> then i'll be back in vilnius
<lifeless> mpool: so - some folk will go to both
<mpt> that's fine
<lifeless> mpool: its in the minutes a few weeks back
<SteveA> i'd like us to get a good understanding of the situation before approaching mark about it
<mpt> but the other item probably needs to be discussed today
<mpt> (the state and progress of Malone)
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
<SteveA>  * State and progress of malone (mpt)
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> that is the agenda
<SteveA> next meeting: same time next week?
<SteveA> i will probably not attend, as i'll be on leave
<sivang> here
<SteveA> hello sivan
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : launchpad.net | developer meeting: Thur 19 Jan, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs are here: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<ddaa> Who will chair next week's meeting then?
<SteveA> kiko or stuart
<kiko> if not SteveA, I can
<SteveA> i think kiko will be arouind
<kiko> of course.
<SteveA> if kiko and i were both in meetings / on leave, then i'd ask stuart
<lifeless> if kiko isn't, I'd be happy to
<ddaa> </meta>?
<SteveA> lifeless: when you have the other meeting sorted out, i expect you not to attend launchpad ones always
<SteveA>  * activity reports
<SteveA> who's hot, and who is not?
<mpt> up to date
<daf> hot
<lifeless> SteveA: sure. that will be nice... though I find missing .uk time meetings hurts - see the mgmt ones 
<ddaa> hot as hot coals
<mpool> think i'm ok
* Kinnison is up to date
<lifeless> burning
<jamesh> not up to date
<jblack> I am solar
<spiv> I'm up to date.
<jblack> kinnison is up to date
* bradb is sending yesterday's report reet naw, so I'll be up to date
<Kinnison> jblack: yes, I already said that
* SteveA is out of date
<jblack> kinnison: Stevea has trouble with /me's. 
<matsubara> up to date
<kiko> I've been average -- sent all but three of reports due
<niemeyer> I'm kind of out of date.. the sprint will probably be on a single entry
<Kinnison> jblack: You what?!?!
<kiko> Kinnison, "you"?
<stub> up to date
<SteveA> for the roll call, it is easy to miss what someone said if they emote on irc, while everyone else is saying
<SteveA> jblack was alluding to that
<Kinnison> oh right
<carlos> I'm behind
<Kinnison> sorry
<Kinnison> force of habit
<SteveA> i emoted this time too
<SteveA> oh well
<SteveA> thanks for the note jblack
<Kinnison> jblack: yeah, ta
<jblack> stevea is up to date too. =)
<SteveA> jamesh: can you send a summary of what you've been working on to the activity list please?
<SteveA> jblack: actually, i'm not
<daf> jblack: no he's not :)
<jamesh> SteveA: okay
<SteveA> let's move along
<mpt> let's
<SteveA>  * Items from the last meeting
* daf to produce summary
<daf> (done)
<SteveA> daf: will you summarize this meeting too?
<daf> certainly
<SteveA> please look at the previous summaries on the wiki
<SteveA> there are various things in the summaries that you may find useful
<SteveA> for example, using MeetingAction and ItemForNextMeeting tags
<daf> I did look through them and tried to follow the style
<SteveA> to help with searching through it
<daf> MeetingAction is something I omitted; I'll rectify that this time
<SteveA> use whatever you think will help
<SteveA> thanks daf
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
* cprov is sorry, was at phone
<stub> Production upgrade to hoary and PostgreSQL 8.0 appears to have gone well. It seems to have improved timeouts much better than I expected (or perhaps I've just been lucky).
<stub> Initial steps have also been taken to avoid batch jobs (karma, cache updates) running at the same time.
<stub> Nothing thrilling to report about staging.
* cprov is some days behind in activity report
<pitti> hi
* bradb has noticed the production speedup
<stub> I guess we will find out for sure about the timeouts next time we analyze the exception reports
<daf> pitti: welcome
<kiko> stub, SteveA, jamesh: what's the status on the report analysis?
<jamesh> kiko: I've ported your script, and made a few improvements.  I am going to write up a few cron jobs to generate regular reports on chinstrap
<jamesh> kiko: and do up a simple CGI script to display OOPS reports without you having to hunt for the filename
<kiko> jamesh, that'd be great, because we've been without regular reports for almost a month now
<daf> jamesh's OOPS summary script is awesome
<jamesh> kiko: with my latest branch, we can get OOPS reports for requests that took longer than we'd like without us timing them out for the user
<niemeyer> kiko: What are these reports about?
<niemeyer> OOPS reports?
<kiko> niemeyer, the most common errors occurring in production
<niemeyer> Ah, ok
<jamesh> to help catch problems before users notice
<niemeyer> Nice idea
<sivang> jamesh: will it be easy to find out the OOPS reason on the cgi front ?
<sivang> jamesh: even if they are not just, plain, timeouts.
<jamesh> sivang: the OOPS report includes a full traceback, and information about the user, URL, etc
<sivang> k, I see.
<jamesh> (you won't get a traceback for soft timeout OOPS reports though)
<daf> will we get a list of executed queries for soft timeouts?
<SteveA> cool
<jamesh> daf: that's the other thing we'll be having soon.  And yes, you will get the list of queries in this case
<daf> jamesh: great!
<SteveA> is there a control for the soft time-out in the config file?
* daf is very excited
<jamesh> SteveA: yes.
<SteveA> i think we should start by having a large hard time-out, and a much lower soft time-out
<SteveA> so that our users will see very few timeouts
<kiko> SteveA, the downside to that is that the server can get overbombed
<SteveA> and then lower it by looking at oops reports
<SteveA> and lower to a level where we still don't get many hard timeouts
<mpt> so maybe stub can decide on the hard timeout based on how much the server can stand at the time
<SteveA> kiko: yes, that is something we need to consider too
<jamesh> kiko: ideally we'd set the hard timeout to a value that prevents the system from getting overloaded, and the soft timeout to a value we'd expect people to wait for pages
<kiko> right.
<SteveA> i'd like us to record what we're using for these timeouts
<SteveA> week-by-week
<stub> We will have a second server online this week so we can keep a large timeout.
<SteveA> so that we have some basis to make future decisions
<kiko> stub, ah, so the second box is not yet up?
<daf> stub: second app server?
<stub> kiko: Correct. I've set most of it up but got distracted today
<stub> daf: Yes
<daf> stub: so we'll be getting A, B, C, D oopses?
<stub> Yes
<sivang> it's probably be good to run some sort of an analysis to see the most time consuming queries and attempt optimization at them , or split up.
<SteveA> we'll eventually get cronscript oopses too
<jamesh> sivang: we'll have timing information for queries in the OOPS reports
<SteveA> which need their own "server code"
<kiko> okay
<sivang> jamesh: cool :)
<kiko> jamesh, is there an ETA for this stuff, or are there still unknowns?
<jamesh> kiko: it appears to be sitting in your review queue :)
<kiko> oh don't be cruel
<kiko> I'll do it today then.
<daf> haha
<sivang> heh
<SteveA> so the new timeouts levels can be set when that rolls out
<SteveA> stub: when is the new server coming on line?
<stub> I just need to move some crontrol scripts into place and fire it up, and let the admins know so the oopses can be rsynced and monitoring switched on.
<stub> Should be tomorrow
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [r=jamesh]  cleanups of Soyuz-related code in preparation for UI work (r2986: Dafydd Harries)
<stub> I believe the load balancer is already configured
* kiko hopes daf didn't conflict with him or he will KILL KILL KILL
<SteveA> we need to think how the OOPSes get combined on chinstrap
<SteveA> i think we should have two places for these on chinstrap
<SteveA> one for staging, and one for production
<SteveA> i do not know if it is possible to rsync all into the same place
<SteveA> or whether we need to get james' scripts on chinstrap to do the aggregation
<stub> It is possible to rsync them all into a single location
<stub> (we designed it that way)
<jamesh> the analysis script just takes a list of directories as arguments, so it can aggregate from multiple directories
<SteveA> we should rsync them into the same place
<SteveA> so, on chinstrap, we should have launchpad-production-logs
<SteveA> and launchpad-staging-logs
<kiko> that sounds okay
<SteveA> and get things rsynced into there
<SteveA> rather than gangotri-logs and asuka-logs as currently
<jamesh> I'll write the CGI script to handle multiple locations (will be necessary for finding both production and staging OOPS's)
<SteveA> that needs RT requests
<SteveA> and prioritization
<SteveA> kiko: would you?
<lifeless> will it need RT ?
<SteveA> all admin requests need RT
<lifeless> I'm not clear what admins are being asked to do
<SteveA> move directories, and change rsyncing cron jobs
<stub> I can do it. I need to sort with them re: the new servers logs too
<SteveA> ok, thanks stub
<kiko> cool
<SteveA> next production roll-out?
<SteveA> it would be nice to get the error reporting improvements out there
<stub> Do we need one next week? Anything important landing?
<SteveA> error reporting improvements
<kiko> if the error reporting lands, then yeah
<stub> Ok. So I can rollout next week from when jamesh's patch lands
<stub> Tuesday as normal
<kiko> sure.
<SteveA> okay, cool
<SteveA> moving along
<bradb> stub: bug status notes as comments
<SteveA>  * State and progress of malone (mpt)
<SteveA> and, we're running into the latter portion of our allocated time
<mpt> ok, jamesh announced that the distro team would be moving to Malone
<SteveA> so, i may push the bulk of this off to a separate meeting
<mpt> and some of them are concerned about that
<mpt> which is why seb128 and mvo are here, I believe
<daf> and pitti and dholbach 
<kiko> I've heard concerns as well.
<mpt> so first, it would be nice if SteveA or kiko could reply to their concerns on ubuntu-devel
<daf> we should migrate to Malone more often -- our meetings have never been so popular
<sivang> daf: lol
<mpt> if you weren't subscribed, I can redirect you the relevant messages
<kiko> I don't get ubuntu-devel email, and I probably shouldn't
<SteveA> i'd invite them to talk about it on launchpad-users
<ddaa> okay, everybody migrates to HCT next week
<ddaa> (heh, kidding!)
<kiko> someone did CC: launchpad-users but I've slacked on announcing it, so..
<mpt> second, who's in charge of bradb's schedule? :-)
<kiko> I'll do that today, I made a plan yesterday
<kiko> mpt, bradb is in charge of his schedule, of course
<sivang> I'm interested to know what can be done to help users who run into problems , after the migration. (that does not involve code hacking if possible)
<kiko> we can help suggest what the priorities are
<mpt> well, I see there are two big problems
<seb128> kiko: if they are way to roll back to bugzilla in the switch to malone impacts the productivity of the distro team too much?
<mpt> 1. it's hard to find bugs
<daf> sivang: being on #launchpad to support them is one thing
<seb128> s/if/is
<mpt> 2. it's really slow to process bugs
<kiko> seb128, probably not.
<seb128> grumpf (s/if they/is there a)
<mpt> so w.r.t. (1), I've just finished https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneSearch
<mpt> and it would be nice if parts of that could be implemented week by week
<mpt> so at least people can see that things are getting better :-)
<daf> mpt: re 1: using google with site:launchpad.net works very well
<daf> (in the meantime)
<kiko> that sounds pretty good.
<mpt> and w.r.t. (2), I'm writing https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugWorkflow
<jbailey> seb128: I don't see how there could be.   Once new data goes into Malone, it's not really trivial to model those changes back in bugzila.
<mpt> that's all.
<mpt> SteveA, done
<bradb> mpt: The sooner the Ubuntu devs switch to Malone, the sooner the problems you mention will be unavoidable to address. :)
<SteveA> thanks mpt
<seb128> jbailey: hey, me too, I just though I would ask anyway :)
<sivang> we should have a list of "temporary remedies" in the stages before finish the touch up. daf : then (1) should be ther e:)
<SteveA> there is much we can discuss on this
<SteveA> but we don't have time to in today's meeting, because there is 6 minutes left
<SteveA> i'd like us to have a meeting for this
<daf> I hope the distro guys can count on us to take their complaints seriously
<ddaa> bradb: I'm not sure that the distro guys are enthusiastic about suffering to address prioritization issues in our dev process...
<lifeless> t-5
<seb128> bradb: we don't ship to be kicked down to report bugs, I do for months already
<SteveA> so, when for this meeting?
<mpt> kiko, can you at least steer matsubara and gneuman in the direction of Malone bugs for the next few weeks?
<seb128> s/ship/need
<jbailey> daf: You've been quite amazing on the bug triaging so far. =)
* seb128 wakes up
<SteveA> hang on a minute please
<SteveA> i'd like to plan when the "malone for distro team" meeting happens
<SteveA> later today is okay with me
<SteveA>  and i'll try to take time out from my london meetings for it
<SteveA> shall we say at 1300 UTC?
<kiko> mpt, I'll look into it.
<seb128> bradb: no offense but we barely keep up with bug flood using bugzilla, we are not going to keep up with malone
<bradb> 1300 URC sounds good
<mpt> is that in one hour?
<SteveA> in 20 mins
<mpt> oh, right
<kiko> that's in 20 yeah
<mpt> how time flies
<bradb> s/URC/UTC
<SteveA> all against 1300 UTC, say now:
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> done.
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> Keep bag change:
<SteveA> with a strict countdown....
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<ddaa> CHANGE: unknown dates for march sprint
<SteveA> 2
<ddaa> CHANGE: bzr fetcher slowness
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> 0
* mpt concurs with ddaa's first
<SteveA> ddaa: kiko and i are talking about the march sprint tonight, and i'll be talking with mark about it tomorrow
<mpt> People keep asking me where I'm travelling this year, and I don't have any idea
<SteveA> i expect to have firm dates within the next few days
<SteveA> Three sentences:
<SteveA> go for it!
<ddaa> DONE: catch-up, deploy bzrsyncd, deploy importd2bzr
<ddaa> TODO: OptionalBranchTitle, importd->bzr transition
<ddaa> BLOCKED: approval of importd2bzr output format
<Kinnison> DONE: catchup with three weeks of movement while I was on holiday, dealt with tax, started to map out tool work
<matsubara> DONE: fixed bug on +join team not displaying confirmation message, finished the canned search for commented bugs, bug triage, fixed validator for some form fields.
<matsubara> TODO: find a reviewer for some of the bugs above, fix more bugs.
<matsubara> BLOCKED: nope
<lifeless> SteveA: hmm, that might do for the bazaar sprint I was thinking of
<daf> DONE: bug 6372, Soyuz code cleanups, Soyuz UI work, bug triage
<Kinnison> TODO: tools, more tools, and some tools
<daf> TODO: Soyuz UI work
<daf> BLOCKED: no
<spiv> DONE: supermirror SFTP nearly ready -- 4/5 acceptance tests passing.
<spiv> TODO: get supermirror SFTP done, merged and deployed.
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6372: "approving members broken" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Dafydd Harries, Status: Fix Committed http://launchpad.net/bugs/6372
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: nothing right now
<jamesh> DONE: error reporting improvements / code reviews / bugzilla migration prep.
<cprov> DONE: fix builddmaster to gather buildresults via uploader and queue tool to enable single binary overrride and other minor fixes related to soyuz deployment test and buildd UI
<jamesh> TODO: bugzilla migration and fallout / code reviews
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<cprov> TODO: run new Soyuz deployment test schema over breezy-autotest
<cprov> BLOCKED: None
<stub> DONE: PostgreSQL 8.0 upgrade
<stub> TODO: Zope 3.2 update
<stub> BLOCKED: Nothing
<kiko> DONE: getting back on track with work on LP, soyuz testing, management in general, random bugfixes
<mpt> DONE: polish work, landed capitalization branch (yay!), MaloneSearch spec
<mpt> TODO: more Malone specs, more polish
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<lifeless> SteveA: rather than separate, I'd like to tack a couple of dedicate VCS days on there for the VCS folk
<bradb> DONE: Fixed bugs 1440, 6285, 5485, 3712, 4066, and queued up BugStatusChangesAsComments. Moved --story patch into Z3/LP branches on chinstrap.
<jblack> DONE: Supermirror deployment refinement, rocketfueldoc touchups
<bradb> TODO: Transfer all this code from review queue and approved state into merged.
<bradb> BLOCKED: Response from SteveA about how best to integrate --story patch, since it includes a change to our Zope.
<SteveA> DONE: reviews, management, travel to london, meetings
<SteveA> TODO: meetings
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<jblack> TODO: rocketfuel script refinement, bzr docs!! 
<jblack> BLOCKED: none
<kiko> TODO: finish some of the trivials, reviews, move on to serious bug triage and assess what our current state of major problems is
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<lifeless> SteveA: one sec, forgot to prep them
<kiko> ddaa, is bug 1512 still a concern?
<ddaa> Ubugtu: bug 1512
<Ubugtu> (bug <abbreviation> <number>) -- Look up bug <number> in the bugtracker associated with <abbreviation>.
<lifeless> TODO: finalise formats for importd conversion with sabdfl, ddaa, bzr branch format support
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1512: "Admins creating products should be allowed to set owner and is_reviewed" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Christian Reis, Status: In Progress http://launchpad.net/bugs/1512
<lifeless> DONE: bzr transport implementation tests, reviews, etc
<lifeless> BLOCKED: Zope3 update steve week 8
<niemeyer> DONE: Leave days
<carlos> DONE: bugs #6410, # 1681 and several poimports fixes
<mpool> TODO: finish 0.7; texas travel, etc
<niemeyer> TODO: Gantry meeting
<mpool> DONE: 0.7rc1, many merges & reviews
<mpool> BLOCKED: no
<stub> lifeless: Zope3 is on my plate for now
<niemeyer> BLOCKED: Nope
<lifeless> stub: thanks!
<carlos> TODO: Improve poimport tests, finish POMsgSetPage implementation
<carlos> BLOCKED: No
<ddaa> kiko: it's part of the 1k-importd-death-march thing, still nice to have, but low priority.
<daf> t+1
<lifeless> stub: I'm looking to use the SVN HEAD test runner - thats the goal.
<SteveA> okay
<daf> the current Zope test runner code blows goats
<SteveA> i'll deal with blockers after the meeting
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<SteveA> ddaa: who needs to approve the importd2bzr format?
<lifeless> whers teh KABOOM ?
<lifeless> SteveA: sabdfl
<SteveA> DOOM
<ddaa> SteveA: sabdfl does
<mpt> there wasn't time for it, lifeless 
<lifeless> the earth shattering KABOOM
<SteveA> i'll ask mark about it this afternoon
<ddaa> lifeless: just realized we overlooked signing for importd2bzr
<SteveA> what is the contentious issue?
<SteveA> where do i read about it?
<lifeless> ddaa: no we didn't, bzr can sign post hox.
<mpt> This is how the meeting ends ... not with a kaboom but with a whimper
<carlos> lifeless, spiv about the script testing
<ddaa> lifeless: sure, but there's no plan for when, where and how.
<lifeless> ddaa: 'post hoc'
<lifeless> ddaa: well, thats true enough
<sivang> niemeyer: what's Gantry ?
<carlos> lifeless, spiv we cannot use the main function to call it from the tests because we need to run that script with a concrete dbuser so we are sure that the user is able to access to the needed tables
<SteveA> stub: can i give you the bradb blocker about --story ?
<ddaa> After the branches are made public, or at some point during the transition, then when, knowing it's a significant CPU hog to sign 700k revision or something.
<lifeless> SteveA: thats actually on my todo for tomorrow
<stub> I think I have the email. --story will need to be rewritten for the new test runner I believe.
<lifeless> SteveA: it bubbled up to the top of my pile this week
<lifeless> stub: yes, it all likelyhood
<carlos> at least that was the case when we started testing that script
<SteveA> lifeless: "that"?
<lifeless> SteveA: --story
<SteveA> lifeless: okay
<niemeyer> sivang: It's a framework of steel bars raised on side supports to bridge over or around something
<jbailey> win 10
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: Fixed missing import that breaks the poimport script + test [r=stub]  (r2987: Carlos Perell Marn)
<SteveA> lifeless: i asked stub to look into the zope3 migration, seeing as i'm not getting around to it
<carlos> stub, ^^^^ Could you cherrypick it?
<sivang> niemeyer: oh
<stub> carlos: yup
<niemeyer> sivang: :-)
<carlos> stub, thanks
<SteveA> lifeless / ddaa: what do you want me to do about the importd2bzr stuff/
<daf> niemeyer: it's some sort of admin interface for Ubuntu, isn't it?
<ddaa> SteveA: boring technical issues sabdfl got himself involved into. Basically, "how to advertise launchpad in RCS imports in bzr". I made some changes to what sabdfl and lifeless previously agreed to, because that was user hostile. lifeless and kiko know the details and support my proposal.
<lifeless> SteveA: get mark on irc with ddaa
<ddaa> lifeless: that would do it, I think
<niemeyer> sivang: But the truth is that I can't talk about it :(
<bradb> lifeless: I have --story in two branches on chinstrap
<sivang> niemeyer: ah , ok.
<kiko> stub, I'm seeing a strange problem on the diskless boxes here:
<kiko> 19:14:15 WARNING Bad object name 'public.plpgsql_validator(oid)'
<kiko>     + ProgrammingError: ERROR:  relation reference "ps1" cannot be used in an expression
<lifeless> bradb: a newer version ?
<kiko> stub, I wonder if that's just us requiring pgsql 8.0 now?
<stub> kiko: Ignore it, or remove the matching entries from security.cfg before I get around to doing it myself.
<stub> kiko: Actually - just ignore it.
<kiko> stub, okay, but the test suite bombs out massively
<SteveA> ddaa / lifeless: i'll ask mark to get on irc with you guys
<kiko> possibly unrelated then
<lifeless> SteveA: just ddaa
<stub> kiko: Removing the entries will screw Mawson since it is still 7.4
<SteveA> ok
<lifeless> stub: ddaa and I are in sync
<bradb> lifeless: No, the same version, segregated into its own branches, one for the Z3 change required, and one for the LP change.
<lifeless> put me in the loop makes it a TZ problem
<SteveA> lifeless: ok
<lifeless> bradb: sweet. can you mail me the details ?
<bradb> lifeless: sure
<cprov> stub: how long should it take to upgrade mawson to pgsql 8 ?
<stub> kiko: Oops... I only saw the warning. Don't know the second ERROR line - I'd need more details
<stub> cprov: An hour or three
<cprov> stub: AFAICS is the only DC machine using 7.4 
<Spl4y> My dream was that launchpad stopped to give timeout
<SteveA> kiko: i was just chatting with jbailey about bug triage.  he seems very pleased with the bug triage work recently for launchpad bugs, particularly daf's efforts getting through the mass of bugs
<ddaa> lifeless: so, anything really urgent you can think of, or can dig back into OptionBranchTitle now?
<cprov> stub: do you have time to do it today ?  or ASAP ?
<ddaa> it's going to need a couple of rounds of review, so the sooner the better.
<SteveA> T-5 mins to malone / distro meeting
<lifeless> ddaa: whats the revisions/second count now ?
<daf> kiko, SteveA: I have plans for generating a summary of bugs for LP products
<kiko> stub, a massive set of ISE 500s on rosetta pages
<lifeless> ddaa: yes, digging into that makes sense to me
<cprov> stub:  I have a time-windows available and i think it might be a good idea to upgrade it since e have this time 
<kiko> daf, I wonder if malone shouldn't be doing that for us :)
<mpool> ok night all
<SteveA> although to be honest, it is more of a "discussion" than a "meeting"
* carlos -> lunch
<daf> kiko: it should, but in the meantime... :)
<carlos> see you later
<lifeless> night all
<ddaa> lifeless: speed is not signficantly different, it's still clearly > 1 month job.
<daf> kiko: hacking something up on chinstrap has a way faster turnaround than speccing, implementing, reviewing, merging
<kiko> stub, it appears to be a postgresql-8ism introduced in potmsgset.py?
<ddaa> lifeless: no point into making more guesstimate until we have a larger sample of branches into the measurement.
<kiko> is that possible?
<stub> cprov: Not today
<cprov> stub: ok
<stub> kiko: What is an ISE 500 ?
<kiko> internal server error!
<stub> timeouts? 
<kiko> stub, see privmsg 
<pitti> stub: btw, I uploaded a postgresql 8 fix to breezy-updates today; I think you want that for LP
<kiko> it's an odd error in a rosetta query.
<bradb> SteveA: malone / distro meeting now?
<SteveA> no
<kiko> SteveA, note that mdz isn't here..
<SteveA> now
<jbailey> Today's meeting is dedicated to ntp? =)
<SteveA> kiko: we can summarize to mdz later or something
<SteveA> or have another discussion
<SteveA> Okay...
<kiko> that's not very fair with the manager of the distro
<kiko> another meeting would be okay
<SteveA> Welcome to the discussion of malone and launchpad, a continuation of what we started in the launchpad meeting, but didn't have time for
* kiko chuckles
<SteveA> kiko: mdz wasn't in the launchpad meeting, so i don't think it is any worse
<SteveA> who is here for this discussion?
<SteveA> please say "here"
<daf> here
<mvo> here
<mpt> here
<dholbach> here
<seb128> here
<jbailey> here, but distracted.
<pitti> here, lurking
<kiko> here
<jbailey> ogra: say "here"
<matsubara> here
<ogra> here
<bradb> here
<jbailey> Kamion: say "here"
<mpt> bradb?
<carlos> here but having lunch at the same time....
<kiko> two seconds in the channel and already getting bossed around
<bradb> mpt?
<mpt> ok, bradb's here
<Kamion> here
<stub> here
<SteveA> okay, let's get some kind of agenda.
<SteveA> what are the main points we want to discuss?
<mpt> * communication with distro team about why we're switching now
<SteveA> just throw out points for the next 30 seconds
<SteveA> then we'll triage them down
<SteveA> 30
<SteveA> ...
<mpt> * advertising the best ways for distro developers to communicate ideas for improvement
<pitti> * prioritization for malone bug fixes
<seb128> * impact that will have on dapper, do we have to switch now?
<bradb> what pitti said :)
<SteveA> 15...
<daf> * how to deal with problems that occur
<ogra> * could we also switch after UVF ?
<pitti> * plan B?
<SteveA> 38....
<sivang> * if we don't swtich this friday, this will probably get posponed furhter, so we better do it.
<lifeless> night
<seb128> * why do we need to switch now with well known issue that will impact on the distro team and could be fixed before switching
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> i have the following items:
<SteveA>  * communication with distro team about why we're switching now
<SteveA> * advertising the best ways for distro developers to communicate ideas for improvement
<SteveA>  * prioritization for malone bug fixes
<SteveA>  * impact that will have on dapper, do we have to switch now?
<SteveA>  * how to deal with problems that occur
<SteveA> what is UVF?
<lifeless> carlos: can we talk monday?
<mpt> Upstream Version Freeze
<pitti> upstream version freeze
<ogra> upstream version freeze
<SteveA>  * could we also switch after UVF ?
<sivang> UpstreamVersionFreeze
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA>  * plan B?
<lifeless> carlos: I didn't mean to ignore you, but am very tired, and going out tomorrow night
<SteveA>  * why do we need to switch now with well known issue that will impact on the distro team and could be fixed before switching
<SteveA> 
<spiv> carlos: Take a look at test_cronscript in lib/canonical/librarian/ftests/test_gc.py
<SteveA> sivang: i didn't include yours because it was a statement
<mpt> some of these points are duplicates
<carlos> lifeless, sure
<lifeless> thanks
<sivang> SteveA: sure, noted
<spiv> carlos: (and the rest of the file too :)
<carlos> spiv, ok
<kiko> shall we start out by addressing the first concern: why change now?
<carlos> will do after lunch
<SteveA> kiko: please do
<kiko> okay
<kiko> any migration at any time will be painful
<kiko> that's where I want to start from
<daf> there are always going to be reasons why switching now is not ideal
<ogra> but doing it at the most critiacl and busy time of distro development is hard
<ogra> *critical
<kiko> ogra, but I disagree with you there.
<kiko> this is not necessarily the most critical and busy time for distro development
<seb128> kiko: that will impact on dapper
<pitti> AFAICS now is not more or less critical than at any other point in the distro release
<kiko> there's a number of critical periods during the six-month cycle
<ogra> kiko, freezes are the most critical time 
<pitti> if Malone would have all features we need, then switching shouldn't be so much of a pain
<seb128> kiko: dapper is a special version, it's the first supported for 5 years we will have
<kiko> seb128, it will impact on any release during which we would do the migration.
<seb128> kiko: we should not screw it
<mvo> I was wondering if we shouldn't have a discussion before the switch and lay out a plan what issues are ciritical for the distro team before a switch can be made (e.g. better search)
<kiko> I am 100% confident malone won't screw dapper.
<pitti> at least to me, the pain arises not from getting used to malone, but coping with the tremendous workflow slowdown 
<ogra> kiko, we are all more busy the week before a freeze ... having to care for bugtracker issues at this time is quite some extra work
<seb128> kiko: yeah, better to do it on a normal one rather than the "5 years supported one"
<daf> pitti: would having extra people working on bug triage help?
<bradb> I have a patch that will add a comment box on the +editstatus page. It's been in code review for a week, and got a review today.
<seb128> kiko: I'm confident it'll, I barelly catch with my list of bug using bugzilla and working a lot of extra hours, and I do use malone already ... I'm pretty sure we will not keep with bug flow
<pitti> daf: extra people working on improving malone usability would, IMHO
<kiko> I think it will be more useful if we be practical, and not assembling a set of doubts.
<daf> pitti: noted
<kiko> look.
<pitti> daf: i. e. we should make sure that bug triage is efficient
<seb128> daf: sure, less bugs to deal with would allow to spend extra time on one bug :)
<kiko> I realize you are really worried with the migration
<ogra> kiko, i'm only worried about the time 
<kiko> so let's be practical and address what are problems with the migration
<daf> seb128: well, I was wondering whether having more people might counter-act the worflow slowdown
<kiko> without hand-waving or excessive emotionality
<Kamion> better searching and being able to see all bugs at once would greatly improve triage workflow, I think
<daf> the main concern I've heard so far is that using Malone is slower than Bugzilla
<pitti> daf: that doesn't seem like a good way of dealing with the problem; you can't pick a random guy for bug triage, for most bugs you need expert knowledge
<seb128> stuff like sub-string query not working will hurt
<kiko> daf, that's too intangible to be useful :-(
<Kamion> daf: extra people triaging my bugs often actually slows me down
<bradb> seb128: I recently landed a patch to do sub-string matching on package name.
<daf> Kamion: fair enough :)
<Kamion> they've been assigned to me because I know about them; not to be snobbish, but I often spend more time correcting triagers' misconceptions than actually working when I have some of them going through my bugs
<daf> well, I was thinking more about pre-assignment triaging
<pitti> full ack
<mpt> bradb, does having done that make it easier for you to implement it for summary+description?
<Kamion> daf: ugh
<seb128> people closing duplicates, asking for useful informations, etc is useful though
<Kamion> I'd rather just get the bugs
<bradb> mpt: No, unfortunately.
<kiko> Kamion, you said "better searching" -- are there any critical ones?
<pitti> daf: of course it is always helpful to have somebody go through the unassigned bugs, close dups, assign to the right people, etc.
<daf> pitti: right, that's the sort of thing I had in mind
<bradb> mpt: Having mentioned the importance of that to stub at UBZ, it seemed like it was a fairly complex problem to solve without killing LP.
<pitti> daf: that indeed helps, but it's pretty independent of the malone vs. bz question IMHO
<daf> ok
<Kamion> kiko: substring in package name, as bradb said, is the main thing; it used to be that other searches didn't work right but having retested it at least seems better now
<daf> for searching: using Google can be a workaround for Malone's deficiencies
<daf> (sometimes)
<bradb> Sad, but true.
<kiko> bradb, searching through bug summaries and descriptions? that's doable with a second fti field and some coding hacks.
<pitti> but certainly with a big lag?
<kiko> google has a big lag?
<bradb> kiko: Sub-string matching on bug summaries and descriptions?
<Kamion> but I *really* want to be able to see all bugs at once so that I can just use my browser's search facilities
<seb128> we need query on comment like bugzilla
<Kamion> then issues with malone searching would not be so important
<seb128> bug title are not useful enough to find duplicate 95% of the time
<kiko> bradb, well, substring is trickier than fti; we may require a read-only copy to do that.
<pitti> we need status change and comment addition on one page, not with four clicks as it is now
<kiko> Kamion, that's something we can address without too much difficulty.
* bradb was referring specifically to sub-string matching.
<kiko> pitti, that's going to be addressed this week.
<daf> we have a bug in the bug batching code that means you can't make it show all bugs at once
<kiko> daf, yeah, but it's fixable, I've looked at it a bit
<Kamion> kiko: thanks
<daf> kiko: maybe we should make that a priority
<pitti> kiko: yay
<kiko> daf, priority is my middle name
<mpt> or just increase the batch size to 500, like I've been saying for moooonths
<kiko> mpt, calma
<kiko> but that's an option.
<mpt> desculpe
<Kamion> I think if the distro team could feel assured that issues that are seriously affecting their workflow could be addressed quickly, that would help
<kiko> look
<kiko> we work /for you/
<pitti> I think this falls under 'bug fix priorization'
<kiko> if you have troubles and come here, we will help
<bradb> pitti: I implemented a fix for comment + change last week. It got code reviewed today, so hopefully I'll be able to land it todayish.
<stub> mpt: Increasing batch sizes will increase timeouts. We can increase it but 500 is unreasonable.
<Kamion> understood, but many of these issues were raised some time ago
<Kamion> the ones people are bringing up today
<ddaa> Kamion: it has been observed that pie-based bet appear to motivate some developers.
<Kamion> I realise that not all bugs get fixed, of course
<kiko> Kamion, yes, and we've been working on them, but there are lots of bugs.
<seb128> kiko: I've filled some bugs like 6 months ago, you have a limited manpower too to fix issue, I'm sure you do your best but still ...
<kiko> we had a serious issue with performance that we've worked hard to get under control
<mpt> stub, could you comment to that effect in bug 499?
<seb128> "lots of bugs" may be a sign we should not switch yet, you have things to work on/you could fix before forcing distro team to deal with them
<kiko> seb128, I have filed bugs 6 months ago on ubuntu, too, that haven't been fixed. now, point out to me the critical ones and I can make sure they get addressed
<kiko> seb128, there will always be "lots of bugs"; this is after all, software.
<daf> seb128: Ubuntu has lots of bugs -- does that mean I shouldn't be using it? :)
<seb128> daf: let's say regression compared to what we are using now
<bradb> seb128: IME, it's not a manpower issue, it's an issue of connecting the priorities of Ubuntu devs with the people who make the decisions about what will be implemented next in Launchpad.
<seb128> regression are not good :)
<kiko> bradb is right.
<bradb> Your pain is documented here: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DistroTeamOneOnOne
<mpt> daf, if you're talking about using Dapper while being paid to work on Launchpad, the analogy holds
<kiko> now
<Kamion> bradb: right
<seb128> daf: like the "too many click", "no good query", etc are known for ages
<kiko> I'm /trying/ to get a list of practical things we can address
<kiko> so far I have one
<kiko> which is being able to list all bugs at once
<daf> 1. allow seeing all bugs on a package at once
<kiko> right.
<ddaa> seb128: problems with ibook french keyboard has been known for ages :P
<daf> 2. package name substring search
<kiko> now, are there any others, minus hand-waving and fear?
<seb128> kiko: searching on bug title and description
<seb128> I do that a lot
<kiko> seb128, you can search on them today. you can't substring search on them.
<seb128> no way to find duplicates with the current query system
<kiko> seb128, what do you mean, no way to find duplicates?
* ddaa goes to do something more productive, like playing r-type...
<bradb> daf: Both #1 and #2 are implemented.
<daf> seb128: how do you find duplicates in bugzilla?
<daf> bradb: how do I do #1 today?
<seb128> what is "substring"? I want to search all the bugs with "cdio" in the tile and "warning" in the comment by example?
<seb128> daf: I type 3-4 keywords for the comments that match the description of the bug I remember
<Kamion> keyword support would help me too (which I understand is being worked on); I attach the 'installer' keyword to all my installer bugs in bugzilla, for instance
* sivang would like to see a better email address for bugs coming from malone, possibly with something in the subject stating per which project/product groups/product they were filed, to be able to filter more easily
<mpt> seb128, "substring" means searching for "crash" finds bugs that use the word crash, or crashes, or crashed, or crashing
<bradb> daf: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/3dchess/+bugs (forgive me for not having a better example offhand)
<seb128> daf: like "panel" "menu" "empty" "click"
<kiko> sivang, use the X-Launchpad-Bug header.
<Kamion> as I say I know there's keyword support under development but perhaps something less general that's useful in the meantime would be good
<stub> mpt: done
<mpt> ta
<bradb> daf: A better example: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bugs. This was implemented months ago.
<kiko> stub, see privmsg
<seb128> mpt: k, I need to try that, a few days ago it was still not working so I've no feedback on if the fix is good enough or not
<daf> bradb: is this page batched?
<kiko> Kamion, okay, I'll think about this.
<mpt> seb128, it's not implemented
<seb128> it should before switching imho
<Kamion> kiko: thanks
<bradb> daf: No. It never was.
<daf> bradb: ah, I see
<kiko> any new items that we could implement to help?
<seb128> is there a way to list bugs without an upstream task?
<kiko> any other practical items?
<Kamion> perhaps search refinement would help with the complexity of various of the things that seb128 is mentioning?
<bradb> Kamion: The keyword support we have planned is probably next on my plate, and as keyword support goes, it's a fairly simple solution to making something useful without spending months of time on it.
<seb128> (I need that to make the difference between bugs waiting on GNOME guys and bugs I've to tackle myself)
<mpt> kiko, I get the feeling the answer is no, none of the biggest problems are easy ones.
<Kamion> i.e. take the current search, add another criterion to it
<sivang> kiko: excellent, will use that from now on.
<kiko> mpt, I don't agree, though they may be politically difficult.
<bradb> seb128: No way to list bugs without an upstream task, but that shouldn't delay rollout. We can fix that relatively quickly.
<kiko> right.
<daf> is there a bug open on that?
<seb128> k, because I will not be able to spot my 80 bugs instead of the 900 GNOME forwarded ones without that
<kiko> daf, yes.
<mpt> daf, yes there is
<daf> good
<mpt> and I also specced how it would work in MaloneSearch
<mpt> -product:
<mpt> or for bugs that have been fixed upstream, anywhere:fixed
<kiko> indeed.
<Kamion> bradb: all bugs at once, distros/ubuntu/.../+bugs> that works for packages but not for a person's assigned bugs
<kiko> Kamion, agreed.
<bradb> Kamion: Right, +assignedbugs is batched.
<daf> Kamion: do you have any feedback for this page: https://launchpad.net/people/kamion/+assignedbugs
<daf> should it perhaps be grouped by package?
<daf> should it be possible to see all bugs on one page?
<Kamion> daf: I'd normally use newest-first in preference to grouping by package
<kiko> daf, the latter is what he's been asking for
<daf> oh, you can sort by location already
<Kamion> it's hard to tell because I don't have many bugs assigned to me in Malone yet, but comparing with /people/bradb/+assignedbugs, definitely yes - I can't deal with clicking previous/next all the time
<seb128> is there a launchpad copy with a bugzilla import done somewhere?
<bradb> Kamion: I agree. We can fix that quickly too.
<seb128> staging.launchpad.net?
<Kamion> bradb: stub seemed to think that huge batch sizes would cause timeouts - is that relevant here?
<daf> hmm, staging is down
<mpt> daf, it's either (1) show all bugs do that so you can use Ctrl+F for substring searching, but that's impractical because it would kill the database, or (2) implement substring searching in Malone itself.
<Kamion> still, even a batch size of 100 or 200 would be much nicer to use
<kiko> staging did have a bugzilla import on it for a long while, we called for testing then
<kiko> Kamion, I think we can address this well
<bradb> Kamion: Yeah. I think we could increase the batch size, but we'd have to see how much we can get away with.
<daf> Kamion: yes, that is relevant
<bradb> I don't expect we'll immediately be able to simply remove batching, for example. :)
<seb128> kiko: I get a "The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server." on staging.launchpad.net
<daf> but we can try increasing the batch size and profile it
<Kamion> right, rough usefulness comes before perfection, naturally :-)
<kiko> batching only really helps avoid the general load -- one-off queries shouldn't be a problem. the main problem is that batching has been used to work around pages which issue O(N) queries.
<bradb> yeah
<daf> O(n) sucks
<kiko> to fix those pages we really need to produce sql views.
<stub> Turn default batch size into a launchpad.conf entry so we can tune it on the production hardware.
<bradb> That's a good idea stub 
* bradb files a bug
<kiko> stub, I was thinking more in the lines of let the user choose.
<kiko> the reason for that is that most users won't change the default
<kiko> and we avoid spiking the load
<daf> kiko: there's a bug that means that you can't choose even by hacking the batch parameters in URLs
<kiko> and still address specific user's needs (I never wanted a larger batch size myself, tbh)
<stub> The other problem is that huge pages take ages to actually render. Bugzilla solves this by being slow, but we don't really have that luxury with the current app server architecture.
<kiko> daf, I know -- that needs fixing.
<daf> stub: is this a ZPT limitation?
<kiko> stub, yeah. I don't think an unlimited batch size is appropriate everywhere.
<stub> zpt and https both
* bradb will file a bug that batch size should be either launchpad.conf- or user-configurable
<daf> user-configurable batch sizes is already a bug
<daf> perhaps add a note to that saying the default should be lp.conf-configurable
<kiko> seb128, Kamion, pitti, ogra: any other practical issues we can focus on?
<Kamion> stub: my Bugzilla bugs page with ~400 bugs takes about 3/4 seconds (stopwatch) to load/render
<ogra> kiko, no technical ones, nope 
<bradb> daf: Do you have a bug #? I can't find it.
<daf> bradb: bug 3948
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3948: "User profile for Launchpad Batching System" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Wishlist, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/3948
<daf> there's also some discussion of performance considerations there
<bradb> great
<stub> Kamion: It wasn't that fast from Australia when I last checked ;)
<daf> stub: how is https related?
<Kamion> kiko: (while I think there are issues that need fixed soon, I'm still in the camp that says we should switch now and get the pain over with as soon as possible rather than dragging it out for another release cycle)
<ogra> i'd prefer to wait 10 days until UVF is done ...
<seb128> UVF will not make a difference
<kiko> I'd also wish we did this sooner.
<stub> daf: Zope first assembles the page, which takes time because zpt is pretty slow (ignoring all the database queries). It then gets transmitted. I suppose the transmission time will generally be less than the rendering time, but they both count to the total the user sees.
<bradb> ASAP is best.
<mpt> because UVF is about versions, not bugs?
<Kamion> I don't think UVF will make much of a difference either
<kiko> (and even distro team don't clearly have a consensual alternative date to suggest)
<Kamion> the only thing that UVF means is that we sit there closing a lot of merge bugs
<seb128> kiko: is there a way to store queries (like "bugs to fix for dapper")
<Kamion> yes, that will take a bit longer, but I don't think it will take critically longer
<seb128> which would be a query on the target field
<kiko> seb128, using bookmarks?
<dholbach> seb128: bookmarks, i suppose
<daf> stub: ah, and https transmission time is slower than http transmission time
<bradb> seb128: I suggested canned searches as a sprint topic at UBZ, but it got rejected. If many Ubuntu devs complain that it should be a priority after starting to use Malone, that'll help force the issue. Or maybe they won't care.
<kiko> and overhead is higher.
<seb128> how do I bookmakr "dapper target"?
<kiko> seb128, do the query, bookmark the resulting page
<daf> stub: would doing page transmission in a separate thread help?
<mpt> Distributions have milestones, right?
<bradb> yes
<seb128> kiko: how do I query on the target field?
<mpt> so, set a Dapper milestone
<stub> One point that is relevant to all this - we have direct and easy access to the database. We can hack together custom reports where necessary to fix workflow bottlenecks. You might need a magic URL bookmarked, but it will work until the generic UI does what we need.
<seb128> s/target/milestone
<kiko> seb128, what is the target field? the target milestone?
<kiko> ah
<seb128> sorry, used to bugzilla
<stub> daf: Don't know
* Kamion is happy with bookmarks for canned searches
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: rs=stub Fix a rather invalid query in potmsgset.py so it still works with PostgreSQL 7.4 (r2988: kiko)
<daf> stub: perhaps nobody has spent time optimising ZPT
<daf> stub: but I expect SQL performance is more critical in the near term
<seb128> kiko: like we will need to have lists of bug set with the dapper milestone
<stub> daf: I can confirm that nobody has spent time optimising ZPT :)
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+milestone/1.1/+index
<daf> stub: :)
<kiko> seb128, the distro team can manage their milestones independently and get reports of them
<seb128> your link doesn't work from here (permission issue), but if we have a way to list all the dapper milestone that's fine :)
<kiko> and that page isn't batched.
<daf> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+milestone/dapper
<kiko> daf, how did you get to that page? :)
* kiko thinks it isn't linked
<seb128> kiko: bkor (GNOME bugzilla master) asked to get https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/6667 fixed before switching or it will hurt bugzilla.gnome it seems
<daf> I created the milestone
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6667: "Make watching GNOME bugs more efficient by doing just one buglist.cgi request" Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/6667
<daf> :)
<bradb> It'd be linked from /distros/ubuntu
<daf> indeed
<kiko> seb128, I.. can fix that. It'll be interesting to fix.
<daf> hmm, do bugs in Bugzilla have milestones? (or equivalent)
<seb128> kiko: please do before switching, better to not piss GNOME guys by taking their bugzilla down :)
<seb128> daf: target milestone
<daf> if so, are they going to be imported in the transition?
<kiko> daf, yes.
<seb128> yep, they are
<seb128> (according to jamesh mail)
<kiko> IIRC jamesh confirmed this
<daf> ah, good
<daf> that's a relief
<dholbach> kiko: hm, i can't seem to find them
<mpt> So do we have a plan of action?
<kiko> well
<kiko> I have a list of 5 issues.
<kiko> six actually
<mpt> 0. mail ubuntu-devel@
<mpt> 1...
<daf> kiko: wiki page?
<Kamion> oh, hmm, one thing where UVF *is* relevant
<Kamion> Keybuk: does merge-o-matic know how to file Malone bugs yet?
<kiko> Kamion, is that debzilla?
<kiko> or is that something else :)
<Kamion> kiko: something else
<Kamion> it's the script that tells us about packages we need to merge from Debian
<Kamion> it does so by filing bugs in Bugzilla
<dholbach> mom has to learn to send signed emails
<bradb> Kamion: Who owns that code?
<dholbach> (if Keybuk hasn't hacked on that yet)
<Kamion> (and if there's an existing bug but the Debian or Ubuntu bug gets updated, then it tells the existing bug rather than filing a new one)
<kiko> Kamion, indeed, I don't know about that -- it should probably be changed to use the malone email intereface.
<Kamion> bradb: Keybuk, hence why I asked him :)
<Kamion> kiko: this is critical for us
<bradb> oh, sorry
<kiko> Kamion, is there anything we need to do on our side?
<daf> is now Keybuk's gym-time?
<Kamion> MOM only files bugs up to UVF; after that it's silenced, since we don't do merges by default after UVF
<cprov> stub: could you fix rocketfuel-build sync ? it's slacking on 2976 yet.
<Kamion> it might be possible to make it just output the results to a web page indexed by maintainer or something as a workaround, but it'd be pretty clumsy
<daf> mom will need a user account in Launchpad with a registered key
<kiko> cprov, you mean -prebuilt?
<Kamion> kiko: I don't know, unfortunately; Keybuk had some issues the last time he tried to make it use Malone
<kiko> which were never brought to my attention
<Kamion> dholbach: the e-mail interface wouldn't be sufficient on its own, since MOM needs to know whether to file a new bug or append to an existing bug
<stub> cprov: fix what?
<cprov> kiko: in chinstrap it's called only -built IIRC
<kiko> stub, how often does it refresh, do you know?
<Kamion> IIRC, that was the thing he couldn't figure out how to do in Malone, but you'd really need to ask him
<dholbach> Kamion: oh yes.
<stub> kiko: what?
<cprov> stub: it's not synced with RF HEAD, is it ?
<kiko> stub, how often is launchpad-prebuilt updated
* stub hasn't the foggiest what cprov and kiko are talking about
<kiko> lol
<stub> ahh... every 30 mins I think
<kiko> Kamion, how does it know there is an existing bug, in bugzilla?
<cprov> stub: 2976 is older than that, looks like sync script is broken 
<daf> kiko: rocketfuel-built, you mean
<kiko> something like that
<kiko> Kamion, bradb: I suspect merge-o-matic could use bug aliases to do that nicely -- what do you think?
<kiko> it creates a bug and sets an alias that it knows how to build
<bradb> We were going to remove aliases, but if there's a use case, sure.
<stub> cprov: It also takes a while to mirror the changes from the pqm box to chinstrap, so the delay could be longer. The script will kick in again in 5 minutes anyway
<kiko> then it uses that alias to refer back to it 
<kiko> if the alias doesn't exist, create it
<stub> (and if it doesn't work, there isn't much I can do)
<cprov> stub: ok, let's wait this last shot.
<daf> kiko: how about creating a wiki page to track the issues we've turned up?
<cprov> stub: thx for investigatiing 
<kiko> daf, yeah, I agree, I'm just wondering if there's anything else -- it appears we're not as bad as we
<kiko> 're said to be <wink>
<daf> you mean it's worse? ;)
<Kamion> kiko: it uses bug aliases in Bugzilla, yes
<Kamion> merge-<packagename> I think
* Kinnison goes to take rjek into town to sign on. I'll grab lunch while there, on cell if needed. ciau
<bradb> jamesh: Are bug aliases being migrated?
<kiko> Kamion, should be damned trivial.
<bradb> Indeed.
<Kamion> good
<kiko> Kamion, I'll let it be your problem chasing Keybuk 
<daf> Malone calls them bug nicknames
<kiko> I will be here all day and all night as usual
<Kamion> ok, I'll chase him up when he returns
<kiko> so he can just ask and we will provide
<daf> bradb: good point
<daf> kiko: making sure aliases are imported should be on the list, I think
<kiko> on the list now
<stub> bug nicknames don't work at the moment, do they?
<kiko> stub, don't be bringing in facts
<mpt> no
<seb128> kiko: should https://staging.launchpad.net/ work?
<mpt> hehe
<kiko> seb128, yes, it should. stub?
<mpt> seb128, eventually
<stub> I'll give it a poke - cherry picking to production atm
<kiko> Kamion, ogra, seb128, dholbach, jbailey, pitti: anything outstanding things you'd like to raise? should we be ending this and focusing on fixing these painful issues?
<seb128> I get a "Bad Gateway" page
<kiko> seb128, yeah, it's down for some reason -- we'll get to it shortly, I'll ping you when I know what's up
<daf> seb128: that's what happens with Launchpad is down
<seb128> kiko: thanks
<ogra> kiko, i'm fine with malone and the perspective you gave us here .... 
<mvo> kiko: thanks
<bradb> group hug?
<kiko> that's worth a smile
<dholbach> kiko: you forgot 'mvo' - but i have none apart from those already mentioned.
<kiko> thanks mvo 
<seb128> kiko: no other issue no, having those fixed would be nice enough to start :)
<daf> group hug!
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> now now
<kiko> don't freak out for the next 22h
* dholbach hugs bradb and hopes he doesn't go through a too painful time.
<bradb> heh
<seb128> I would appreciate not beeing bug flooded too
<seb128> like not getting mails for my own changes by example :)
<kiko> seb128, I suspect you'll need to study some field of work other than software development ;)
<seb128> ah ah
<kiko> "bugs and software" is analogous to "electricity and computers"
<daf> bradb: hmm, has the mail-for-my-own-changes thing been discussed?
<kiko> daf, it's on the list now
<daf> kiko: bugs make software run?
<kiko> it has been discussed before
* dholbach suggests s/bug/mail
<seb128> I've pointed it several times already
<daf> kiko: was there a decision made?
<kiko> no.
<daf> is there a bug open?
<kiko> yes.
<daf> I think bugzilla has a preference for don't-send-me-my-own-changes
<daf> perhaps we should imitate that
<seb128> and like not getting 4 mails because the guys set 2 watches, added a comment and changed some settings
<bradb> bug 1350 has a particularly ambitious suggestion for dealing with that
<Ubugtu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: Connection to Malone bugtracker failed: HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error
<daf> hmm, batching notifications
<kiko> seb128, oh, you figure bugzilla is better than that? :-)
<kiko> s/than/at
<seb128> kiko: bugzilla is great at that, it has one page to change all the settings and comment :)
<seb128> no clicky issue, no mail flood
* bradb agrees
<kiko> seb128, so will we next week (and I almost got fired trying to do it in a different way)
<daf> debbugs sends you copies of your own changes
<copernic> guys, does anyone know the irc channel name of rosetta?
<daf> copernic: #launchpad
<kiko> copernic, you're there.
<seb128> kiko: yeah, do it, even if it's going to cost you your job :)
<copernic> oups :) thanks
<copernic> I thought there was some seperate channel
<daf> no :)
<copernic> anyway, I'll have a question related with Rosetta please
<daf> sure
<mpt> all righty
<copernic> well, I am the translator for Azerbaijani language
<bradb> I have a lot of things to land today. Anything else outstanding for the Malone meeting?
<mpt> as long as there's smiles, even if some of them are forced
<copernic> and I have my own account on rosetta
<mpt> it's past 3am and BEDTIME
<kiko> all right
<stub> elmo / Znarl: I can't connect to asuka, so if that isn't one of you two doing maintenance then I think it needs a power cycle
<kiko> thanks to everybody who was here to suggest, help, rant, cry, maim, etc launchpad developers over the malone migration
<kiko> and as the memorable huggy bear once said
<copernic> the problem is, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/az is showing very little packages whereas breezy has mana many packages to translate
<bradb> Indeed, thanks for voicing your concerns dudes.
<kiko> "this meeting is adjourned"
<carlos> copernic, it's a know bug
<carlos> copernic, we will fix it soon
<copernic> I am planning to create one account for our translation team, to let them translate dapper staff
<kiko> ----------------- end of malone migration meeting ------------------
<Kamion> daf: like bugzilla, you can do many control-type changes at once in debbugs and get one ack mail back
<Znarl> stub : Checking...
* seb128 hugs kiko bradb carlos
* kiko goes for drinks
<copernic> carlos: thanks for that info, what can we do for now?
<kiko> I got hugged first!
<carlos> copernic, dapper will not be available to translate until February
* bradb got sandwiched
<ogra> kiko, we'll rant, cry, maim a lot more the next weeks, thats only silence before the hurricane ;)
<daf> Kamion: indeed, that's true
<seb128> kiko: he he :)
<kiko> Kamion, you can with malone too
<daf> copernic: we have a bug open to improve that page
<kiko> via the email interface
<kiko> and via the status change page -- the main difference is that you can't comment on the status change page until next week
<seb128> BW what is the best way to bug you guys?
* ogra hugs kiko in advance for the next weeks :)
<seb128> using malone?
<seb128> rant on this chan? :)
<daf> either is good
<copernic> carlos, ok, but if we start translation breezy, will these translations automatically be available in daper too in february?
<bradb> seb128: Yes.
<dholbach> :)
<kiko> seb128, either is good, I always keep an eye out for your requests
<seb128> cool, thanks
<carlos> copernic, that's the idea, yes
<daf> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneEmailInterfaceUserDoc
<seb128> be ready to feel bug flooded too, we like to share :)
<carlos> copernic, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+search
<carlos> copernic, look for packages there
<seb128> isn't it, dholbach? :)
<dholbach> :)
<copernic> carlos, one more question, are these getting integrated with Gnome CVS?
<Kamion> kiko: ok, thanks, acknowledged
<daf> copernic: hmm, you're the GTP coordinator for AZ, yes?
<copernic> yep
<daf> thought so :)
<copernic> :)
<carlos> or go to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/es or https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/ca or any other team that has lots of translations as a workaround to get a list of resources to translate....
<daf> we don't have tools for CVS syncing yet
<daf> I'm afraid you have to do it by hand
* bradb & # shower, brb
<daf> we know we need an easier way to do it
<carlos> copernic, we are working on it, but I don't think it will be done before April
<copernic> daf, but these translations get into ubuntu right?
<copernic> carlos: no problem, I just want the effort to not get lost
<carlos> copernic, you can always download .po files and send them to GNOME's CVS
<copernic> sure !
<carlos> anyway, the integration we will do is to fetch from GNOME's cvs and import into launchpad/rosetta
<carlos> the other way is a bit more difficult
<copernic> carlos, what if the rossetta version is newer, has more up to date translations
<copernic> carlos, and gnome cvs lags back, what will the system do then?
<carlos> copernic, the gnome cvs one will not break the translations in Rosetta
<carlos> copernic, we will get only the new additions
<copernic> ok, I see now... great
<copernic> also, it would be nice to group packages in rosetta so that we could know what exactly to translate to have a 100% localized Ubuntu
<cprov> stub: rf-built still sitting on 2976 ... bad day in most senses
* cprov -> lunch
<carlos> copernic, well, all packages at distros/ubuntu/breezy are packages to translate for Ubuntu. But I suppose you mean the ones with a GUI vs. text mode ones, right?
<copernic> yep, and those that come with default installation
<copernic> to get a 100% localized desktop and main apps, then continue effort to get additional apps too
<copernic> because there are so many deprecated packages there, one does not know what to translate at first
<copernic> not gnome-like at all :)
<carlos> copernic, yeah, we have that in mind already
<carlos> but first we need to finish the migration to use launchpad as the development tool for Ubuntu
<carlos> and then we will have that information to start "playing" with it
<copernic> yes of course
<kiko> cprov, I can try rsyncing down the -devel tree..
<copernic> for ex. there are 5 different gtk+2.0 to translate, which is going into the next release...
<matsubara> cprov: the rf-built is like that since yesterday. I thought it was a problem with our prebuilt script, but it seems to be a problem there. Salgado said to me that has happened before.
<kiko> cprov, matsubara: should I pull down the devel tree?
<carlos> kiko, what was the problem with your recent merge?
<cprov> kiko: it's not the same ... don't worry
<carlos> kiko, what was wrong?
<kiko> carlos, hmmm?
<kiko> oh
<kiko> non-7.4 compatible.
<cprov> matsubara: yes, it has happened before, several times :(
<kiko> cprov, launchpad/devel isn't updated either? gross
<carlos> copernic,  that's another issue. will not happen again with dapper and will try to finish fixing them for breezy
<cprov> kiko: where anthem of chinstrap ?
<carlos> kiko, hmmm, is it related to the suggestions changes I did last week?
<kiko> cprov, chinstrap
<kiko> carlos, yes.
<jamesh> bradb: the current import code does not import aliases (I didn't see them in the Malone interfaces).  It does have special case handling of the bugzilla aliases debzilla creates though
<carlos> I didn't know I introduced a new feature....
<cprov> kiko: right, it's old also in chinstrap
<kiko> jamesh, I think we should import them -- for the reasons above. how bad is that?
<jamesh> (generating an equivalent bug task against debian and linking up the watch)
* cprov -> lunch (really)
<jamesh> kiko: I don't see aliases in the Malone data model
<kiko> jamesh, they are called "nicknames" IIRC.
<jamesh> kiko: ah.  I completely missed that.
<jamesh> I guess we can pull that over (shouldn't be too difficult to get working tomorrow)
<jamesh> bug.name
<kiko> I think we should pull it over, yes.
<kiko> it is an interesting feature, though less interesting for the obvious reasons and more so for the consequence of having a stable, pre-generatable reference to a bug
<kiko> as if you could say "I'm going to file bug 23211 on that"
<jamesh> I don'
<jamesh> t suppose there is any reason to keep the debzilla aliases, right?
<daf> you mean the mom aliases?
<kiko> why not, jamesh?
<jamesh> kiko: redundant information
<kiko> I'd keep them
<kiko> just because it's cheap
<jamesh> they are aliases like "deb12345"
* bradb returns
<copernic> carlos: have you finished with your school you mentioned so much ? :)
<kiko> daf, bradb: #canonical-meeting?
<carlos> copernic, not really...
<bradb> a cool use case for aliases is duplicates
<copernic> oh man...
<carlos> copernic, I'm on it but slowly....
<kiko> stub, let me know when you're IRCable
<carlos> only 8 exams to go O:-)
<copernic> carlos, lord help everyon with schools ...
<carlos> lord?
<kiko> god
<copernic> God :)
<copernic> LOL
<carlos> ok ;-)
<carlos> it's not a matter of 'lord' it's a matter of expanding the days to have more than 24 hours ;-)
<carlos> and of course... being more motivated to finish them... 
<carlos> but I think I'm near there
<copernic> but the latter is very unrealistic :)
<copernic> I mean the 24 hours
<bradb> though i've been too lazy to do the clicking required to set a bug name so that i could use that name for future dup'ing
<kiko> bradb, are you terribly lagged?
<copernic> our goverment (Azerbaijani) had a decision to use Linux in education sector, so there's kinda boom in here, we'll be busy translating staff these months
<carlos> copernic, did they choose already a distribution?
<stub> staging is rebuilding itself - might be a while. I need to reoptimize the restore procedure for PG8
<stub> kiko: Yo
<kiko> stub, hey man
<copernic> carlos: nope, but it all depends on what linux users group advice the most
<copernic> and we all seem in favour of Ubuntu
<kiko> stub, have two performance items to talk to you that the malone meeting brought up
<carlos> copernic, cool
<copernic> afther that decision, microsoft stared to translate windows too :)
<copernic> started
<carlos> anyway, the choose of Linux is already really good news
<copernic> yes, I could not believe it for days
<ddaa> We go to the top of the country list. What's the next?
<kiko> stub, one is substring searching in specific fields. how bad is that on our current db? I know that bugzilla does that sort of query on a read-only mirror (shadow) database..
<ddaa> oops, the first is Afghanistan...
<ddaa> mh... I'm not sure they really care about linux there...
<kiko> stub, the other is the impact of no batching in terms of the removal of limit -- I suspect the problem is more that we issue O(N) queries in certain pages, and batching works around that.
<stub> kiko: We can get away with it if the fields are 'short' or the number of rows are 'few'. We have been cautions so far on what 'short' and 'few' means.
<kiko> stub, a few thousand rows at most 
<stub> kiko: But the only real way of knowing is to test, and to have a plan B in case the database grows enough to make it impractical
<kiko> stub, but summary and description...
<kiko> okay.
<stub> I'd rather have better fti searching though
<daf> we can make things better by doing the substring searches *after* applying other filters like status, milestone, etc.
<copernic> carlos: is integration with KDE planned in Rosetta?
<kiko> stub, the problem is isolating -- a substring search just in the summary field.
<stub> substring isn't that good, particularly as services like google don't do it.
<stub> But if people want it
<kiko> an fti query in a specific field would be almost as good
<kiko> but the problem is that our fti today is a collage of fields
<kiko> so... it works well until you want to  search in a specific field
<stub> That is different to what I had heard before, which is people want to search for 'foo' and have everything search and results returned in relevance order.
<bradb> stub: Is Bug's fti being updated in prod?
<stub> bradb: I havn't checked sorry.
<bradb> ok
<stub> kiko: Yes - the major problem with batching is that on some pages we were issuing 3 or 4 queries per row being displayed.
<kiko> stub, okay. so if we are to offer unlimited queries, it needs to be in pages that we make sure don't do that.
<stub> kiko: Crafting the SQL query manually (either sending it from Python or sticking it in the database as a view) could avoid that.
<kiko> stub, I don't know how to avoid using a view with sqlobject. do you?
<stub> Also, rendering huuge lists just takes too long
<stub> kiko: Why use SQLObject when it isn't appropriate?
<kiko> stub, I guess, mainly because the change will be less painful to implement.
<kiko> what would you use to deliver the information to templates? dictionaries?
<stub> kiko: I've seen code that is way more obfuscated that it needs to be - a simple SQL query and a for loop iterating over the results returned is often much, much simpler to maintain and understand.
<stub> square pegs and round holes
<stub> (but it depends on the individual case what approach to take of course)
<kiko> hmmm you confused me there.
<stub> cur.execute("SELECT foo.name, ...... FROM Foo, bar, baz WHERE ......"); return cur.fetchall()
<kiko> which will return a list of lists?
<stub> There is no need to construct SQLObject classes, define views etc. etc. if the only purpose they would serve is to needlessly complicate code
<kiko> I guess case-by-case investigation is necessary to evaluate that.
<sivang> -> back
<kiko> stub, can you look into bradb's problem and email launchpad when you have an idea of what's wrong?
<stub> bradb: yup. Looks like the trigger isn't working. I'll need to fix that tomorrow.
<bradb> stub: Phew, thanks for confirming my suspicion :)
<kiko> whew
<kiko> jamesh, I don't care too much about those -- I don't think any tool relies on them. perhaps better safe than sorry.. perhaps not.
<stub> Bah. Fixing the triggers might mean  a few hours of downtime :-(
* stub goes to bed
<kiko> stub, what's wrong?
<stub> I can switch the triggers back on easily enough. But I need to rebuild the indexes so they match the current data (as the indexes are currently out of date and getting more so every hour)
<kiko> stub, why were they off?
<stub> Dunno. I'll investigate tomorrow. 
<kiko> ok.
<kiko> thanks stub 
<carlos> copernic, yes, exactly the same thing as we are going to do with GNOME
<copernic> great to hear that !
* bradb gets a tip from Kamion on how to fix the bzrtools package building breakage, rejoices at having rsync push back
* Kinnison grins bradb 
<LarstiQ> bradb: what was it?
<bradb> LarstiQ: renaming the package dir from bzrtools-<version> to bzrtools, the build will succeed
<LarstiQ> doh!
<LarstiQ> such simple things, and they can wreck your day :/
<bradb> indeed
<tonii> hola
<tonii> alguien me puede ayudar que no me deja entrar en la web de ubuntu para pedir los cds ???
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [r=SteveA]  fix bug 3712 (bad assignee link on bug summary page), (r2989: Brad Bollenbach)
* bradb & # lunch
<SteveA> kiko-fud: ping
<SteveA> kiko-fud: ping
<AlinuxOS> hello guys... still no possibility of .po file uploading (automatic translating) ?
<AlinuxOS> carlos, jordi ?
<carlos> AlinuxOS, it's fixed
<carlos> AlinuxOS, it's already importing things
<AlinuxOS> so I' retry...
<AlinuxOS> or still must wait for yesterday e-mails?
<carlos> AlinuxOS, hmmm, it should be imported at this point
<carlos> could you check just in case the notification email failed?
<carlos> jordi, could you announce that the imports are working again? (rosetta-users && ubuntu-translators)
<AlinuxOS> carlos, I'll retry now an import :)
<carlos> AlinuxOS, ok
<jbailey> bradb: ping?
<AlinuxOS> Your upload worked. The translation content will appear in Rosetta in a few minutes. :)
<bradb> jbailey: pong
<jbailey> bradb: What's this email re: bzrtools about?
<AlinuxOS> so I'm waiting :) 10 minutes :)
<AlinuxOS> then I'll tell you if it works.
<carlos> AlinuxOS, ok, I see the "problem"
<carlos> AlinuxOS, https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/
<bradb> jbailey: Which bzrtools email? There's the "bzrtools FTBFS" one from Robert which explains the problem, and then my email response to Kamion, where he gives me a tip on how to fix it.
<carlos> AlinuxOS, there you can see that someone needs to review your upload
<carlos> I didn't see your previous import
<carlos> I will do it now.
<jbailey> bradb: Yours is the only email I see in the thread I think.
<AlinuxOS>   	 Vladimer Sichinava
<AlinuxOS> here I am.
<carlos> yeah
<bradb> jbailey: lifeless sent you the problem report to jbailey@raspberryginger.com. https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileqORkv8.html.
<AlinuxOS> ka.po files are our georgian :)
<jbailey> bradb: Ah.  I probably won't see the email for another week then.
<bradb> ah, ok
* jbailey looks at the pastefile.
<bradb> jbailey: Basically, bzrtools has a broken dep, and trying to build it manually fails without manual intervention (renaming the dir to bzrtools and then building it.)
<bradb> "the dir", i.e., bzrtools-<version>
<jbailey> Right.
<jbailey> Umm, hmm.
<jbailey> I might try to look at this tomorrow or so.
<bradb> Strange that more LP developers haven't complained about this, because it'll break bzr push for them. Maybe others aren't upgrading bzr as often.
<jbailey> Possibly.  It would be really nice if LP folks would use released versions and bitch at the bzr devs for not releasing often enough if this is a real problem.
<jbailey> At this point I don't seem to be able to log into my home machine.  Hmm. =(
<bradb> bummer
<jbailey> That might mean I'll look at it on the 20th.
<jbailey> niemeyer: Got grumpy? =)
<carlos> AlinuxOS, done, should be imported soon
<AlinuxOS> :) carlos !! Muchos Grazias :)
<carlos> AlinuxOS, ;-)
<carlos> do you know Spanish?
<AlinuxOS> carlos, no io parlo l'italiano, georgiano, russo :)
<AlinuxOS> but I have some friends from Spain :) great people!
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> btw, the correct phrase is 'Muchas gracias', but it's close enough to understand it :-D
<AlinuxOS> ;)
* bradb sees a buffer of emoticons
<bradb> buffet, even
<AlinuxOS> hehe, where are you in Spain carlos?
<carlos> AlinuxOS, Valencia
<AlinuxOS> ooooo :)
<AlinuxOS> good soccer team :)
<AlinuxOS> I'm from Siena, it's near Florence 
<AlinuxOS> but originally I'm georgian (Caucasus)
<AlinuxOS> carlos, works!!!!
<AlinuxOS> well done!
<carlos> AlinuxOS, ;-)
<carlos> AlinuxOS, Georgian living at Italy ;-)
<AlinuxOS> :) carlos exactly :)
<AlinuxOS> I speak a non indoeuropian language... :)
<AlinuxOS> use english russian and italian to translate into georgian... and I like very much rosetta's way of doing :)
<AlinuxOS> very usefull and simple!
<carlos> AlinuxOS, I'm happy to know that 
<AlinuxOS> :)
<AlinuxOS> carlos, what language do you use to program?
<carlos> usually C, but since I work on Rosetta... Python
<carlos> jordi, ping
<kiko> hey bradb, daf: how goes it?
<bradb> kiko: Almost done responding to the review. Spotted some breakage, added some simple GeneralFormView tests.
<bradb> Landed those bugfixes in malone-smallfixes
<kiko> ah, great
<kiko> is there anything small matsubara or I could look at?
* bradb looks at his list of bugs
<bradb> bug 3322 would be nice to fix
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3322: "It should be possible to indicate a binary package when filing a bug" Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Major, Assigned to: Brad Bollenbach, Status: Confirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/3322
<kiko> bradb, your wish, my command, etc.
<bradb> :)
<bradb> I imagine there would just be a "package name" field on +filebug for distros, that would Just Work, whether you enter a source package name or a binary package name
<kiko> that's how I see it as well
<bradb> ok, cool
<kiko> if the guy supplied a binary package name I'll add it as an extra line to the description
<kiko> (and of course try to choose the right source package)
<kiko> it is not always trivial but I know enough of the publishing tables to make a best-guess
<bradb> kiko: Why add it to the description? We have IBugTask.binarypackagename
<kiko> oh, we do?
<bradb> we do
<kiko> amazing!
<kiko> it is even easier then
<bradb> indeed
<bradb> kiko: If you're looking for one more, fixing bug 5505, so that /bugs/anickname works, would help Keybuk out
<bradb> and any /.../+bug/anickname URLs, of course
<bradb> In the meantime, he has to brute force package bugs to find a bug matching a nick name.
* bradb replies to review, sends activity report, heads off, later all
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> see you
<XeDoX^Drunk> Hello
<XeDoX> Are Ubunto really free
<mdke> XeDoX, yes, you need #ubuntu though
<XeDoX> Thank You
<lifeless> moin
<matsubara> hey lifeless 
<matsubara> can you check if the rf-built tree is up to date?
<AlinuxOS> hello :) me again
<jordi> hello
<AlinuxOS> One question... can I download all .ka(georgian) files from entire dapper project, I need them to create a Georgian word database.
<AlinuxOS> jordi, import works again :) thank you! :)
<jordi> yeah
<jordi> I'll tell the lists now
<AlinuxOS> lists?
<AlinuxOS> ah ok :)
<AlinuxOS> and what about all ka.po files that I want to scan with kbabel to improve my rough translation.
<AlinuxOS> ?
<kiko> man
* cprov leaves
<kiko> bug 5505
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5505: "Bug nicknames no longer used" Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Brad Bollenbach, Status: In Progress http://launchpad.net/bugs/5505
<lifeless> kiko: hey dude
<kiko> hey lifeless 
<kiko> what's up?
<kiko> did you see matsubara's question?
<lifeless> kiko: no, I didn't
<kiko> <matsubara> can you check if the rf-built tree is up to date?
<kiko> it's hampering our merges down here :)
<lifeless> next cron run is in 7 minutes, I'll check
<kiko> lifeless, it's not working, not sure why.
<lifeless> you are getting an error ?
<kiko> lifeless, are you game for a review for bug 1512? it's for ddaa, kinda late, but done
<lifeless> sure
<kiko> no, it's just not updating
<kiko> Ubugtu, bug 1512
<Ubugtu> (bug <abbreviation> <number>) -- Look up bug <number> in the bugtracker associated with <abbreviation>.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1512: "Admins creating products should be allowed to set owner and is_reviewed" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Christian Reis, Status: In Progress http://launchpad.net/bugs/1512
<lifeless> whats involved in reviewing a bug ?
<kiko> lifeless, oh, I want you to review a branch which fixes it
<lifeless> oh sure.
<lifeless> *that* I know how to do ;)
<lifeless> its not on the pending branches summary page ?
<kiko> I just landed it
<kiko> I can put it there, of course
<kiko> but it's a quick one -- your choice
<lifeless> well, if you pastebin a diff, I'll read that
<lifeless> happily
<kiko> sure.
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileeo3slY.html
<kiko> mainly changes to one file
<kiko> and then a set of test changes
<kiko> and fluff around the corners
<kiko-zzz> lifeless, mail me about the review and the -built tree? thanks..
<kiko-zzz> really sleepy tonight
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: will do
<kiko-zzz> zzzzz
#launchpad 2006-01-18
<mpt> Goooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<LarstiQ> heh
* mpt resolves to attend fewer 2am meetings, they disrupt his beauty sleep
<lifeless> mpt: just woke up ?
<mpt> yes
<lifeless> spiv: 
<lifeless> sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/daf/launchpad/flaky
<lifeless> I presume that fell through de cracks
<spiv> lifeless: Hmm, I guess it must have.
<spiv> lifeless: I'll deal with it.
<M0RB> hello all
<stub> jamesh: I just reviewed your ErrorReportManagement branch. It would be good if you can land that today.
<jamesh> stub: okay
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  migrate bug aliases during bugzilla import (r2990: James Henstridge)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: soft timeout support, log SQL statements in error reports, r=stub (r2991: James Henstridge)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [r=lifeless for most, trivial for the rest]  Trims margins and gutters of page layout and portlets. Fixes bug 3557 ('New' bug status is almost unreadable) and bug 6563 (No easy way to go to branch listings from a branch page). Updates the copyright info. Fixes the spec status colors. (r2992: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<carlos> morning
<jamesh> hi carlos
<SteveA> morning!
<mpt> evening :-)
<jamesh> so, product milestone pages don't seem to handle bug privacy
<daf> morning
<stub> jamesh: Can I set up what is needed for the bugzilla migration now? I'm hoping to be elsewhere at 12:00UTC (although I'll have my phone and can return if needed)
<jamesh> stub: sure.  I just need the DB access and know that the database has been backed up
<stub> jamesh: What access do you need? Connect as the launchpad user from jamesh@macquarie?
<jamesh> stub: yeah.
<stub> I'll be kicking the backup off in a tick
<jamesh> same as I had for the initial contacts migration
<ddaa> stub: any idea why the bzrsyncd logs do not seem to show up on launchpad-error-reports?
<stub> Most likely the emails are not getting to the mailing list.
<stub> Check the MAILTO= line in the crontab (if you are running from crontab), and if you can check the mailq on that box
<ddaa> I set the mailto yesterday... mhh checking mailq right now
<stub> jamesh: You should have access now
<ddaa> okay, it's full
<ddaa> A857D450143     2262 Fri Jan 13 07:30:02  bzrsyncd@gandwana.ubuntu.com
<ddaa> (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to lists.canonical.com[82.211.81.173] : No route to host)
<ddaa>                                          launchpad-error-reports@lists.canonical.com
<ddaa> stub: should I ask a sysadmin to fix that?
<jamesh> stub: thanks
<jamesh> lifeless: is there some problem synching commits from pqm?
<jamesh> lifeless: I've had two pqm success emails today, but neither of those commits appear in the branch on chinstrap.
<matsubara> good morning!
<daf> stub: on the MaloneRunsUbuntuTaskList, there's an item "fti triggers are off"
<matsubara> Is there someone who can fix the rf-built tree? It hasn't been update for awhile.
<daf> ooh, ZODB has been released as a separate package
<daf> plus Zope 3.2
<daf> no "x"
<jamesh> matsubara: the rocketfuel/launchpad/devel branch on chinstrap doesn't seem to have been updated for a while either
<matsubara> jamesh: hmm, do you have any idea why?
<cprov> morning hackers
<stub> daf: Done
<daf> stub: awesome
<jamesh> matsubara: merges get performed on another machine.  I assume that there is a problem mirroring the changes back to chinstrap
<stub> jamesh: Can you confirm you can connect? The backup has just completed and I'm heading out (retrievable by mobile if necessary)
<jamesh> stub: seems fine.
<daf> jamesh: "ensure bug aliases are imported" is also on the list -- has that been fixed?
<daf> yo Bradster
<bradb> hey daf 
<jamesh> daf: I merged it earlier today, but it hasn't gotten through to the rocketfuel mirror on chinstrap
<jamesh> daf: I'm just going to apply the patch directly to the LP tree I use for the import
<daf> jamesh: right -- that's good enough for me :)
<daf> bradb: do we have a bug on "Ensure bug contacts are subscribed to existing bugs"?
<daf> bradb: if not, maybe you could file it, since you know the SQL-fu involved
<mpt> grr
* mpt shouldn't even be at work now
<ajmitch> mpt: not working late, are you?
<mpt> ajmitch, no, no, not at all, just marking duplicates
<mpt> that's not work
<daf> er, is there something about these duplicates that means you have to deal with them now?
<jamesh> the dilys messages indicate that there are 16 revisions not mirrored to chinstrap
<ddaa> is staging known to be down, or is it not on staging.ubuntu.com anymore?
<ddaa> (or do I have some other problem?)
<ddaa> mpt: I saw you fixed one of my usability bugs, I'd like to look at the result...
<SteveA> cprov: hi
<SteveA> cprov: is kiko at async yet?
<cprov> SteveA: hi, not yet AFAIK ...
<SteveA> we're supposed to be starting the bugzilla->malone work already
<cprov> SteveA: let me call him
<cprov> SteveA: kiko's ETA 30 min, busy at home due personal issues
<SteveA> ok, thanks
<SteveA> jamesh: is this okay for you?
<jamesh> SteveA: sure.  I'm just getting things ready for the migration at the moment (disabling bugzilla, etc)
<SteveA> ok
<bradb> daf: We don't have a bug filed that I know of. It was one of the things on my task list from #c-m yesterday. I can open a bug for it.
* daf shrugs
<daf> up to you
<mpt> ddaa, you could merge rocketfuel or just merge my trivial branch
<ddaa> I'm having enough trouble with i/o contention, slow bzr, and contention for different db schemas, so I'd rather not...
<daf> er, is Launchpad down?
<Kinnison> it's certainly not responding for me
<ajmitch> works here
<mpt> worksforme
<mpt> move to NZ
<daf> ah, it's back
<matsubara> mpt: hey! Johan has a feature request for you on bug 6725. :)
<daf> mpt: by the way, that dup was because searching for "upstream" returned all 200 open bugs
<mpt> matsubara, I saw that, and I vaguely remember disagreeing
<mpt> daf, yeah, I had the same problem when searching for the original, and eventually resorted to the search function of my mail client
<mpt> however, daf, removing the product/package name from the searched text is also covered in the MaloneSearch spec :-)
<daf> I don't see why "upstream" would match every bug though
<mpt> because the name of the product is "upstream malone"
<mpt> as silly as that seems
<daf> doh!
<mpt> or rather, "malone (upstream)"
<mpt> I reported that as a bug quite a while ago
<daf> I wonder how hard it is to fix
<daf> #?
<mpt> haha, you expect me to be able to find it?
<daf> :)
<daf> aha, bug 5782
<Ubugtu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: Connection to Malone bugtracker failed: The read operation timed out
<daf> (I searched for "search")
<mpt> yes
<mpt> You're lucky that "search" worked, because substring searching isn't implemented yet either
<mpt> and the title has "searching"
<daf> I think maybe it's fti being clever about suffixes
<mpt> oh, right
<mpt> so I need a better example in the spec
<daf> which, of course, it horribly English-specific
<Kinnison> fti has language modes
<bradb> mpt: Substring searching on the targetname is implemented.
<Kinnison> but I think only english (and russian?) are implemented
<sabdfl> hey folks
<sabdfl> how is the malone transition going?
<bradb> It's waiting on kiko-zzz, it seems. SteveA?
<SteveA> hi
<jamesh> SteveA: login to bugzilla is now disabled.  Do you want me to wait for kiko before starting the migration?
* SteveA looks into it
<SteveA> i can't get kiko on the phone
<SteveA> so, i'm not sure what's up, or when he'll be around
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> kiko will be around in 15 mins
<daf> mpt: did I send you a mail about headings?
<SteveA> jamesh: what's the next step?  run the script?
<jamesh> SteveA: yeah
<mpt> daf, yes
<SteveA> Znarl: are you available to change the bugzilla front page shortly?
<SteveA> jamesh: who else do we need around here?
<Znarl> SteveA : Yes.
<daf> mpt: ok, wasn't sure
<jamesh> SteveA: I don't think we need anyone else at this point.
<seb128> good luck :)
<daf> push that big red button!
<SteveA> has stu done the right kind of backups or whatever?
<daf> yes
<jamesh> yes
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> so, no reason to wait any longer.  run the script, james
<SteveA> jamesh: have you tested that bugzilla logins are disabled?
<jamesh> SteveA: yes.
<seb128> I've tested
<SteveA> cooll
<seb128> I get a page saying to mail jdub if I want to complain :p
<mpt> my eyes, the redness
<jamesh> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+bug/6761 <- ubuntu bugzilla bug #1
<mpt> er, "Please press Back and try again?" I don't think that will do much
<Ubugtu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: Connection to Malone bugtracker failed: The read operation timed out
<seb128> jamesh: malone is update on the fly, no lock? we can use it?
<daf> seb128: yes
<jamesh> seb128: yeah
<seb128> ah, nice :)
<ddaa> I'm sure when you were a kid you just loved putting your fingers in mechanisms...
<seb128> yeah, it's fun :)
<bradb> mdz: ping
<ddaa> how comes you are not packaging KDE then? It actually has a gear as its logo!
<SteveA> ddaa: http://source.schooltool.org/trac/timeline
<SteveA> ddaa: http://source.schooltool.org/trac/changeset/5485
<bradb> jamesh: How long does this take to run?
<ddaa> yeah, I now the timeline feature rocks
<SteveA> ddaa: are we going to have pages like this in launchpad?
<jamesh> bradb: the run against staging took about 3 hours
<jamesh> bradb: I don't know how representative that is for a production import though
<ddaa> I remember somebody asked for that. But the timeline thing is actually something more.
<mpt> past 7000 bugs ...
<bradb> jamesh: ok, thanks
<jamesh> we are talking of about 22000 bugs
<ddaa> SteveA: for example it can display bug tracker activety.
<lifeless> jamesh: I will check logs
<lifeless> matsubara: it is up to date with the rocketfuel on chinstrap
<lifeless> matsubara: which is what it updates against: it is not broken.
<ddaa> SteveA: I think that would a feature with a feature with good effort/result ratio: make a page per product that collates all the product's activity: bugs, branches, translations, specs
<ddaa> with some "projection views" that show only some of those aspects
<bradb> Kamion: the BZ migration is running. Now might be a good time to set up the bug contact for ubuntu: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+editbugcontact
<mpt> ddaa, give it the URL launchpad.net/products/foo
<Kamion> I suspect I don't have the necessary privileges, but will check
<jordi> oh my
<Kamion> wow, lp's slow
<jordi> is the bugzilla migration being done right now?
<ddaa> SteveA: but as far as I'm concerned, this sort of stuff is probably post march sprint.
<Kinnison> Kamion: it appears to be having problems if you're in the UK
<jamesh> Kamion: I've created an ubuntu-bugs team pointing at the existing list
<Kamion> bradb: if I can, do I want to set it after the migration's finished, or does it not matter?
<Kinnison> Kamion: dunno why
* Kinnison -> lunch
<bradb> Kamion: It shouldn't matter
<Kamion> yeah, 403 on +editbugcontact
<Kamion> Keybuk may be able to set it
<bradb> Kamion: I can set it. Is there already a team reg'd though?
<ddaa> SteveA: important priorities, like importd->bzr transition, fixing the branch UI, unblocking grumpy, setting up branch email notifications take precedence.
<kiko> doctor is in
<SteveA> hi kiko
<SteveA> so, bugzilla is locked
<SteveA> the import script is running
<ajmitch> nice, the bug count on launchpad rises quickly now..
<lifeless> stale write lock on chinstrap
<mpt> past 8000 ...
<Kamion> bradb: https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-bugs
<SteveA> znarl is available to change the front page of bugzilla whenever
<lifeless> thats been removed, next commit to pqm will straighten everything out
<kiko> SteveA, Znarl: by locked, what do you mean?
<jamesh> so, we are up to bug 1300 in about 10 minutes
<Kamion> kiko: login disabled
<ddaa> SteveA: if you want that given some serious thought soon, we'll need to reprioritize some other things.
<kiko> Kamion, disabledtext not null for everybody?
<SteveA> ddaa: no, not for now.  it came up in a separate conversation, and i just wanted your opinions.
<ddaa> My opinion: it rocks, launchpad can do much better, there's no spec and no time ATM.
<kiko> jamesh, did you manage to get alias conversion going?
<jamesh> kiko: yeah.
<kiko> great.
<bradb> Doh, no stub.
<kiko> jamesh, are you running the import off a branch of yours then?
* bradb was wondering if the import script is subject to timeout errors, because I currently get those in the UI.
<lifeless> bradb: you'll be getting those due to lock contention I expect
<jamesh> kiko: rocketfuel + my alias migration patch
<bradb> I thought as much. I hope the same doesn't happen to the import script though.
<kiko> lifeless, there's about 10 patches missing in launchpad/devel and -built
<jordi> woa, lp is totally dead
<SteveA> jordi: not for me
<jordi> works again
<SteveA> it's pretty fast
<bradb> Kamion: Hm, timeouts trying to set the bug contact. I'll set the bug contact as soon as LP lets me.
<jamesh> kiko: the alias stuff is merged into rocketfuel, but the rocketfuel mirror on chinstrap doesn't seem to have everything that PQM says it has merged
<jordi> 
<jordi> 6758. OOPS-13A303
<jordi> launchpad (upstream), reported by  Vincent Gache on 2006-01-13
<jordi> timeout this looks bad
<kiko> lifeless, note jamesh' comment -- are you aware of non-mirroring of changes into chinstrap?
<jamesh> kiko: he's looking into it
<kiko> ah, okay -- he wrote me mail saying it was up-to-date :)
<lifeless> kiko: it was, for what it claims to be up to date against
<lifeless> kiko: 00:00 < lifeless> stale write lock on chinstrap
<kiko> yeah, I figured that would have been the case
<lifeless> kiko: 00:01 < lifeless> thats been removed, next commit to pqm will straighten everything out
<bradb> It's Friday the 13th, the Malone migration is running, and there's fire trucks, ambulance and police out front. I hope this isn't a sign.
<kiko> launchpad is dying all over the place for me
<bradb> lock contention, most likely
<mpt> 9000...
<kiko> gangotri is mostly idle
<kiko> we could nice process 14181 if we want to make the script lose more often
<lifeless> gnight
<mpt> 10000 bug reports in Malone
<daf> 6927 against Ubuntu
<kiko> fun
<bradb> jamesh: Do you have a moment to look at my reply to your status notes as comments review from yesterday?
<ajmitch> mpt: a shame i didn't get to file #10000, like I did #5000
<mpt> or me, since I reported #1000 :-)
<ajmitch> it's such an honour :)
<kiko> jamesh, and your script doesn't set the default bug contacts?
<jordi> I think I reported my birth year or something :)
<daf> mpt: you haven't fixed #6666 for me yet
<mpt> ubugtu 6666
<bradb> http://www.alistapart.com/articles/sensibleforms # I love the artwork
<kiko> jamesh?
<carlos> SteveA, kiko hi
<kiko> hey carlos 
<carlos> sorry, I missed the whole morning trying to fix my mobile phone card but Vodafone is .... I'm still without mobile phone and will work until late today 
<carlos> I think I will need to go out again this afternoon but this time will be really one hour (if they call me to tell me that all is fixed)
<carlos> I'm going to have lunch now.
<carlos> kiko, SteveA is there anything you need from me before I leave?
<kiko> carlos, not really
<carlos> ok
<carlos> anyway I will be near the computer
<carlos> see you later
<[GNU] > hello all
<jamesh> kiko: it doesn't set the specifically, but everyone who was subscribed to the bug before should be subscribed after
<[GNU] > is there a short desription out there on "how to make a suggestion for improvments for a given product" ?
<jamesh> bradb: sure.  I'll look now
<bradb> jamesh: thanks
<kiko> bradb, jamesh' bugs probably don't have the initial bug contacts added, right
<kiko> ?
* bradb guesses not
<jamesh> kiko: currently most of the initial contacts in Malone are ported over from Bugzilla
<bradb> We have to write a separate script either way, because all the existing Ubuntu bugs need ubuntu-bugs Cc'd as well
<kiko> okay
<bradb> I thought kiko meant the Cc's
<kiko> I didn't
<jamesh> kiko: the existing bug subscribers in bugzilla get ported over, which should be pretty much the same
<jamesh> bradb: would it be difficult to have "distro component bug contacts"?
<kiko> jamesh, well, I'm talking about the default bug contact in malone, which has no counterpart in bugzilla.
<bradb> jamesh: InitialBugContacts provides for that using mailman keywords, but I didn't implement that header yet.
<bradb> i.e. So that you can create mailman topics out of the Keywords header
<jamesh> kiko: the assignee?
<kiko> jamesh, no. ubuntu-bugs.
<jamesh> kiko: I was planning on setting it as the distro bug contact after the import, and make sure it is subscribed
<bradb> I tried setting it earlier, but I'm still getting timeouts.
<kiko> that would have been ideal, jamesh -- but we can sql script it now.
<jamesh> I wonder if one of the app servers is having trouble.
<bradb> 15,000 bugs and counting
<kiko> carlos, ping?
<jamesh> we're up to bugzilla #8980
<ddaa> A Miracle!
<ddaa> Holy Brad!
<ddaa> The Multiplication Of Bugs!
<carlos> kiko, pong
<AlinuxOS> boys, is it import module switched on?
* bradb is a bug creator
<seb128> by default bugs are not assigned with malone?
<daf> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs says "All bugs ever reported (12216)"
<jamesh> seb128: correct.  But some people may get CC'd by default.
<kiko> seb128, by default, no. 
<seb128> grumpf
<seb128> I think I'm not going to like not having "My Bugs" to work on
<LarstiQ> AlinuxOS: currently bugzilla bugs are imported into malone
<daf> I'm guessing we don't have a bug open on auto-assign
* bradb likes Wordpress's "Head of Bug Creation" role
<AlinuxOS> I mean .po file upload (import).
<kiko> seb128, you can set yourself as a bug contact for the packages you want to look at
<AlinuxOS> yesterday I've updated some .po files... and It worked...
<seb128> bradb: can we change the default assignee for a package from somewhere?
<bradb> Seems to be importing about 500 bugs/minute
<kiko> and if it's a large set of packages, seb128, you can give us a list and we can do a mass-update
<kiko> seb128, a bug contact for the packages will be CCed on all new bugs filed on those packages
<bradb> seb128: Yeah, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/3dchess/+subscribe.
<seb128> kiko: basically all the bugzilla component I was the default assignee :p
<kiko> you can assign yourself to the bugs as fit
<seb128> grumpf
<kiko> bradb, jamesh: the package bug contacts have been migrated, right?
<seb128> I get like 100 GNOME bugs week on my package
<jamesh> kiko: yes.
<seb128> now I'll have to reassign that to me instead of getting it "just working"?
<seb128> s/package/packages
<kiko> seb128, no, there's a slight change in concepts.
<kiko> seb128, you get subscribed to all bugs reported on those packages (and jamesh confirmed that all package bug contacts have been migrated, so don't worry)
<seb128> is there a "Bug I'm watching" list ?
<kiko> you can assign yourself to the ones you are actually going to work on
<Kamion> it basically means that now we can't tell the difference between "somebody subscribed me because they thought I might have something to contribute" and "new bug on one of my packages"
<kiko> seb128, yes.
<Kamion> that was what default-assignee gave us
<kiko> Kamion, yes. but now you can differentiate between a bug reported on one of your packages and a bug you are working on.
<seb128> kiko: I'm basically going to work on all the bugs assigned to my packages
<Kamion> kiko: I could already do that, by state (NEW vs. ASSIGNED)
<AlinuxOS> how I can convert .mo file to .po file?
<Kamion> I was hoping that "Bugs on Maintained Software" would give me bugs on all the packages for which I'm the contact, but apparently not
<kiko> seb128, you'are also probably going to invalidate, reassign, dupe and redirect bugs.
<Kamion> AlinuxOS: msgunfmt
<seb128> AlinuxOS: msgunfmt .mo
<seb128> Kamion: yeah, would be nice
<AlinuxOS> Kamion, I dosen't have this package
<Kamion> AlinuxOS: gettext
<bradb> Kamion: There's a bug open on that.
<AlinuxOS> sudo apt-cache search msgunfmt
<AlinuxOS>  NO results
<kiko> Kamion, seb128: in general, open source doesn't benefit from default assignees because people don't see these bugs as bugs that are up-for-grabs -- even if the person sitting on them is not going to work on them anytime soon.
<jamesh> bradb / kiko: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/16257 is an example imported bug with its alias migrated
<kiko> jamesh, lovely work
<Ubugtu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: Connection to Malone bugtracker failed: The read operation timed out
<Kamion> AlinuxOS: it's in the gettext package. apt-cache search doesn't do a file search.
<seb128> kiko: if I can't even have a list on bug I'm supposed to take care of them you are sure I'll not work on them :p
<seb128> kiko: I like bugzilla "My Bugs"
<AlinuxOS> ah Kamion thanks
<bradb> Darn, it looks like stub didn't fix the fti's either, which is making the search seem much worse than it is.
<Kamion> kiko: open source or not open source, I have a job to do which involves taking care of bugs on a set of packages
<bradb> jamesh: nice
<Kamion> so I need a way to see them; I'm not bothered exactly what that way is
<seb128> same for me
<kiko> Kamion, seb128: there is a way to see them, worry not.
<bradb> Kamion: bug 6610
<Kamion> kiko: what is it?
<seb128> I want a list of the bugs on "my packages" because that's the bugs I'm supposed to take care of
<kiko> I'm trying to load a page bug launchpad seems to have trouble
<kiko> s/bug/but
<Ubugtu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: Connection to Malone bugtracker failed: The read operation timed out
<Kamion> bradb: thanks
<AlinuxOS> msgunfmt gaim.mo -o gaim.po .done.
<bradb> np
<AlinuxOS> Kamion, seb128 thanks!
<seb128> np
<jamesh> kiko: seems to be a problem with one of the app servers.  Znarl is checking it
<kiko> okay.
<jamesh> we're a bit over half way there
<jamesh> in one hour
<kiko> wake up app server
<kiko> Znarl, can you turn off the pound redirect to the broken app server?
<Znarl> kiko : Yes, I can.
<kiko> that would help already
* kiko gets the bad server
<kiko> bradb, really unfortunate the fti borkage
<bradb> indeed
<daf> stub said he'd fixed it earlier
<kiko> did he?
<daf> hes, just before he left
<daf> * yes
<kiko> yet bradb seems to think it's still off
<bradb> It's off for as long as searching for "maintained" doesn't find bug 6610
<kiko> bradb, email to stuart and launchpad, please
<bradb> sent
<jamesh> kiko: how hard do you think it would be to get the bugzilla status watching code to update bugtask statuses?
<kiko> jamesh, not very hard at all.
<jamesh> kiko: and send email on such changes? :)
<kiko> I mean, it's following a single foreign key and updating
<kiko> I'm not sure -- bradb how hard is it to generate some bugmail?
<kiko> bradb, matsubara: why is https://launchpad.net/people/seb128/+packagebugs empty?
<bradb> Not hard. Just publish an SQLObjectModifiedEvent along with the status change.
<bradb> kiko: bug 6610
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6610: ""Bugs on Maintained Software" should be changed to a "Bugs for Bug Contact" report" Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Confirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/6610
<kiko> bradb, I <3 you
* bradb sets the priority to High
<seb128> kiko: I've no bug, \o/
<bradb> jamesh: How does the status notes as comments diff look?
<Kamion> bradb: I tried to think of a better title for that and couldn't
<kiko> seb128, you can give me a massage now
<Kamion> bradb: any problem with just leaving it as "Bugs on Maintained Software", even though that's not exactly what it corresponds to under the hood any more?
<bradb> Kamion: That's not what it corresponds to in the UI.
<bradb> Under the hood is just details, one way or the other. :) We don't have a "maintainer" in the UI anymore though.
<kiko> maintainer is a bad bad name
<seb128> kiko: you wish :)
<kiko> my legs hurt
<bradb> Kamion: Leaving it "Bugs on Maintained Software" would mean that I see bugs on that page, even if I'm subscribed to bugs in that package for reasons other than being responsible for fixing those bugs.
<daf> bradb: I think +packagebugs might be misleading
<jamesh> bradb: sorry haven't looked through all of it
<kiko> I thought the name +packagebugs was well-suited to package bug contacts
<jamesh> bradb: one issue I noticed first up is that you are importing canonical.launchpad.database.* classes into helpers.py
<daf> are bug contacts always on packages?
<Kamion> "Bugs on My Packages" except that it's not always My
<daf> or on products too?
<jamesh> bradb: which shouldn't be done, iirc
<ddaa> I would need to use a literal url "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/" (the root of the supermirror) in at least two places in the code. This has only one globally meaningful value. Should I make it a configuration setting? I thinking of making it an optional config entry in the "launchpad" section with the right default value. Would that be okay?
<seb128> hum
<kiko> ddaa, I think that's okay.
<bradb> jamesh: Hm, I'm a bit stumped on how to do create-bug-message without firing off the event then, like IBug.newMessage does.
<bradb> The use case for not firing it off is so that a separate email doesn't get sent containing only a comment when a comment is made with a change.
<jamesh> bradb: a really cheesy way to do it would be to add a "no notify" argument to newMessage(), which defaults to false
<bradb> jamesh: Yeah, I considered that.
<bradb> It seemed a bit strange, but if you think it's ok, I'd be happy to do it.
<jamesh> bradb: as I said in my original email, long term it might be worth trying to collate events for a particular bug and generate a single mail at the end of the transaction or something similar.
<bradb> yeah
<jamesh> bradb: the additional argument to newMessage() would be cleaner than moving the code to helpers.py (although still a bit ugly)
<bradb> ok
<jamesh> I suppose it would be okay if you add appropriate XXX comments
<bradb> Sure, I'll do that and open a bug.
<jamesh> the rest of that incremental diff looks okay
<bradb> ok, cool
<AlinuxOS> hello hakers :) I've cheked https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports all of my imported files are FALSE cheked.
<jamesh> 85%
<AlinuxOS> carlos, ?
<AlinuxOS> jordi, ?
<kiko> bradb, maybe fti.py caching is the culprit?
<bradb> Not sure.
<carlos> AlinuxOS, that only happens with files that are the first time we see them
<carlos> AlinuxOS, look at the first table, you have the bum file waiting for being importe
<carlos> imported
<bradb> Whoa, I just opened bug #25724 :)
* bradb imagines the FAQs
<daf> jamesh: the bug count seems to have stopped going up -- are we done?
<jamesh> daf: I don't think so
<jamesh> the script has stopped generating output, but it hasn't completed
<bradb> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/zeroconf/+bug/22057 looks like a very new bug report, at least :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 22057: "Zeroconf process use 100% CPU" Fix req. for: zeroconf (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/22057
<bradb> (the newest open bug I see on ubuntu)
<kiko> bradb, see how it has no subscribers?
<daf> bradb: but the next-newest one is 13332 :)
<jamesh> bradb: that's not a migrated bug
<kiko> well, the reporter.
<jamesh> there are no bug contacts for zeroconf
<kiko> and for a distro contact ubuntu?
<kiko> ahhm
<kiko> and a distro contact for ubuntu?
<jamesh> I haven't set the distro contact yet
<bradb> hm
<kiko> bradb, should I set the ubuntu bug contact?
<bradb> bug 13332 doesn't have an external bug linked to it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 13332: "Please run update-rcconf-guide automatically after installing (in postinst)" Fix req. for: rcconf (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/13332
<bradb> kiko: Sure, if that page isn't timing out anymore.
<kiko> bradb, I'm wondering if we're going to spam that with migrated bugs?
<kiko> bradb, hmmm good point
<AlinuxOS> carlos, and Is it automatical update ?
<kiko> jamesh?
<daf> bug 100030 has the correct bug contacs, I think
<Ubugtu> An error has occurred.
<AlinuxOS> or someone really must rewev it?
<bradb> There are big gaps in thoses last few bug #'s
<bradb> after 6757
<kiko> daf, missing ubuntu-bugs
<daf> er, 10030
<kiko> guessed that
<jamesh> I think the importer has hung on a transaction commit
<daf> hmm, desktop-bugs isn't enough?
<kiko> daf, no -- distro bug contact?
<daf> ok
<jamesh> daf: desktop-bugs is a contact for mainly gui stuff
<AlinuxOS> carlos, who decides imported .po files destiny? Translators Group Admin, Owner or someone esle?
<bradb> jamesh: Is the importer resumable?
<carlos> AlinuxOS, Rosetta Experts, that's jordi, daf and me
<carlos> AlinuxOS, if we can guess the destination, it's done automatically
<jamesh> kiko: set the distro bug contact
<jamesh> bradb: yeah.
<bradb> jamesh++
<carlos> we need to improve the current logic
<AlinuxOS> so there is no more automatic.
<carlos> AlinuxOS, is automatic
<bradb> jamesh: The migration script doesn't send bugmail, right?
<carlos> but not always
<jamesh> importer seems to have started again
<carlos> that lets our users to upload files without the language code as the name of the file
<AlinuxOS> carlos, what means destination? 
<jamesh> I think something else must have been blocking the transaction
<carlos> AlinuxOS, language and source package
<jamesh> bradb: it disables sendmail(), yes.
<carlos> that lets us 'fix' uploads of de_DE instead of de and things like that
<jamesh> 92%
<AlinuxOS> for example   	 vlc in Ubuntu Dapper   	 ka.po   False
<AlinuxOS> why it's stopped?
<bradb> kiko: So the bug contact won't get spammed from the migration.
<jamesh> no
<carlos> that only means that vlc does not have any string for Georgian
<AlinuxOS> today I've make some translations... for Dapper pakages collection.
<carlos> AlinuxOS, in that case we should improve our current logic to do it automatically
<jamesh> I've got Znarl to update the mailing list config too, so that it should accept mails generated by Malone
<AlinuxOS> carlos but it works with on line translation.
<carlos> AlinuxOS, because you already selected the language with your upload
<AlinuxOS> yes of cource
<carlos> AlinuxOS, yes
<AlinuxOS> so you must approve my todays translation or?
<AlinuxOS> for example I translated yesterday 90% of BUM, and today I've finished it... and reuploaded it... but after 2 hours, I've finished it on-line.
<AlinuxOS> can we change something with this way of doing?
<bradb> 26,700 Malone bugs and counting...!
<sd-tux> carlos: my translations are waiting for import too... i'm uploading files always named ka.po and from +lang/ka ..
<sd-tux> evolution was uploaded from https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+source/evolution/+pots/evolution-2.4/ka/+upload
<carlos> AlinuxOS, bum is not waiting for any admin review
<carlos> AlinuxOS, if it's not imported, there is a problem with it
<carlos> as I said, the reviews are needed only the first time we see that file
<carlos> sd-tux, yours need that an admin reviews the import request, I will try to take a look later today.
<AlinuxOS> yes but doday I've finished rest of bum...and there was no imports.
<sd-tux> carlos: ok
<carlos> AlinuxOS, you did the import two hours ago, right?
<AlinuxOS> carlos, aha
<AlinuxOS> right caros amigos :)
<carlos> AlinuxOS, and after that, you did the translations using the web UI?
<AlinuxOS> aha
<AlinuxOS> :)
<carlos> AlinuxOS, Ok, the only thing I can think on is that the poimport script is a bit busy atm, I should get an email soon with the run log
<carlos> as the last one I have was sent before you uploaded the file
<jamesh> bugzilla importer bailed on one of the bug aliases
<AlinuxOS> so I've done everything ina regular mode...I mean not erroneous.
<AlinuxOS> carlos, hehe, I can remove my imports :)
<bradb> jamesh: Why would an alias cause it to bail?
<bradb> oh, validation failure, presumably
<jamesh> yeah
<kiko> friggin timeouts.. try 3.. jamesh, bradb: still not done.
<kiko> RequestExpired: (("SELECT EmailAddress.id, EmailAddress.status, EmailAddress.person, EmailAddress.email FROM EmailAddress WHERE lower(email) = 'ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com' ORDER BY email",), {})
<kiko> always fails
<AlinuxOS> but better is if there is PUT button :)
<jamesh> the little alias sanitisation routine didn't catch aliases beginning with a digit
<bradb> jamesh: So this should be simple to fix and resume, right?
<jamesh> yep
<bradb> great
<daf> it would happen when it was nearly finished :)
<jamesh> It's currently going through and checking which bugs it's already migrated
<jamesh> up to ~ 8000
<carlos> AlinuxOS, PUT button?
<jamesh> it was up to 21391 before
<jamesh> out of 21770 bugs
<AlinuxOS> :) publishing button :)
<carlos> AlinuxOS, ;-)
<jamesh> of course, it needs to process the duplicates table after that
<jamesh> bradb: one of the Ubuntu guys noticed that the malone 1.1 milestone page was giving forbidden errors
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1: "Microsoft has a majority market share" Fix req. for: Ubuntu, Severity: Critical, Assigned to: Mark Shuttleworth, Status: Confirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<jamesh> bradb: it seems that the page doesn't handle private bugs properly.  I've filed a bug with the details
<AlinuxOS> eh I remmember that before a general update, it was really simple to update/import a .po file, that took 5 minutes maximum.
<bradb> jamesh: Ah, right, thanks.
<jamesh> https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/6751
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6751: "Forbidden error when viewing a milestone with private bugs" Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/6751
<ddaa> Another question...
<ddaa> I would like that when any "well behaved" code sets a branch's title, description or URL to the empty string, what gets actually written to the database is NULL.
<ddaa> Where should I do that?
<kiko> hmmm.
<kiko> you can do it in various places
<kiko> I'm unsure which is correct
<jamesh> the importer is on to duplicate processing
<ddaa> kiko: who would know?
<kiko> ddaa, SteveA for sure.
<ddaa> SteveA: you here?
<SteveA> ddaa: no
<ddaa> Is that an answer to "Where should I do that"?
<SteveA> no
<kiko> good ole SteveA humor
<ddaa> SteveA: ddaa: I would like that when any "well behaved" code sets a branch's title, description or URL to the empty string, what gets actually written to the database is NULL.
<ddaa> ddaa: Where should I do that?
<SteveA> what do you expect things to read after that?
<ddaa> Well, NULL, obviously.
<SteveA> do you expect to write an empty string, but read a None ?
<SteveA> that sounds dodgy to me
<SteveA> you could write a property that does that
<SteveA> it sounds like misdesign
<sivang> hi all
<ddaa> I think SQL is misdesigned in that respect.
<ddaa> The motivation is that often the empty string and NULL are interchangeable. Forms do not care. Templates do not care. Python, _if written with the right idioms_ does not care.
<ddaa> but it's a pain to use in SQL requests and it's error-prone with python code.
<SteveA> you can use a property in the database code.  ask stub if it is a good design.
<SteveA> i'm not here
<ddaa> well... stub isn't either...
<kiko> Znarl, jamesh: somehow people are getting ubuntu-bugs spam when filing malone bugs.
<seb128> kiko: I've just given the filter rule to jdub
* kiko sighs
<seb128> kiko: but I've bugged you guys for ages about that
<seb128> seems you don't want to fix it
<kiko> don't want to fix what?
<seb128> and prefer blame list admin who have moderation
<kiko> bug?
<seb128> don't send moderation mails to the user
<seb128> you forge the comment like they were sent from the user
<jamesh> seb128: I asked Znarl to make the config changes to the lists
<seb128> so he gets the moderation mail
<kiko> seb128, convince Keybuk of that.
<seb128> the user should not have to care
<kiko> I am not convinced that your proposal is correct
<seb128> he comments on a bug tracker
<SteveA> jamesh: did you file an RT request?
<jamesh> it should be letting LP emails through to ubuntu-bugs
<seb128> whoever is subscriber to launchpad should not be his issue
<bradb> lifeless: ping (semi-urgent)
<jamesh> SteveA: no.  I asked him on IRC earlier, and he said he did it
<seb128> jamesh: jdub is going to change that but that's still an issue
<kiko> seb128, if you write email to a list and one of the list subscribers is a moderated mailing list, it's still a problem.
<kiko> seb128, but as I said, talk to Keybuk and see if he and you can find a solution which doesn't undo the work we put into the headers.
<seb128> kiko: you don't write to a list, you comment on a bug tracker, I don't get why you should be bothered because some people subcribed to the bug with a broken config
<jamesh> kiko: the solution at the very bottom of https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugzillaImportProcess should handle it (this is what I pointed Znarl at)
<seb128> it should be between launchpad and the list
<seb128> not bounced back to the user who comments on it
<bradb> seb128: I agree.
<kiko> jamesh, yeah, but doesn't help with what seb128 is complaining about.
<kiko> bradb, seb128: how about you two talk to Keybuk.
<jamesh> if people ask for information about a particular bug to be sent to them, and then reject said email, it seems like their problem.
<bradb> Can anybody else force rocketfuel to get mirrored to chinstrap from whatever the merge machine is? I can't merge status notes as comments because of conflicts, but I can't get at the latest patches.
<kiko> bradb, lifeless /was/ looking into that
<bradb> Yeah, he said a merge had to land and all would be well. Pretty hard to land a non-trivial merge with 10 patches missing. :/
<kiko> bradb, I can send an empty merge request
<bradb> kiko: hey, true, that'd be good
<bradb> beat pqm at its own game
<Keybuk> doesn't Malone send out an "I'm Malone" header with it's emails?
<bradb> kiko: Are you sending it, or do you want me to?
<kiko> sent already
<kiko> Keybuk, it does.
<bradb> kiko: thanks
<Keybuk> seb128: whitelist that header
* Keybuk digs up the mailman incarnation
<Keybuk> I had it just the other day
<kiko> Keybuk, is there a good way to avoid bounce mail being sent to the original poster?
<Keybuk> ahh, what are you setting the envelope-return-path too
<Keybuk> I hadn't yet looked at those, those could be wrong
<Keybuk> the envelope should have a return-path of something like bounces@launchpad.net
<Keybuk> Return-Path: <bounces@canonical.com>
<Keybuk> ^ just like it does
<Keybuk> hmm, bounces shouldn't go to the original poster :p
<Keybuk> unless there's buggy software
<kiko> right. so why is mailman bouncing to the OP?
<Keybuk> mailman is fucked ;)
<LarstiQ> Keybuk: unfuck it?
<Keybuk> the "post to a moderated list" mails, yeah it knowingly ignores Sender for those
<Keybuk> cf. same discussion for debbugs years ago
<Keybuk> mailman's justification is that those aren't really "bounces"
<kiko> Keybuk, no option to fix that?
<seb128> Keybuk: it's done
<Keybuk> seb128: then what's the problem?
<bradb> kiko: I don't see a merge request in pqm's queue. did it have a tag?
<seb128> Keybuk: it's that even with a broken list config the luser who use malone should not be bothered by an obscur moderation mail which should be an internal launchpad detail for him
<seb128> Keybuk: the user who do reply to a comment doesn't care than motu list is misconfigured
<Keybuk> seb128: this is a long-running argument about how mailing list managers should behave
<Keybuk> seb128: otoh, users subscribed to that list and receiving the bugs probably do care about the bug information
<seb128> list admin does care
<seb128> luser using malone doesn't
<Keybuk> so?
<Keybuk> fix mailman
<Keybuk> malone is sending e-mails out entirely correctly
<Keybuk> it asks for bounces to be sent to bounces@canonical.com
<seb128> malone is sending mails like they were sent to the list by the commenter
<Keybuk> and identifies itself in the Sender: header (as specified in the RFC) as the real originator of the e-mail
<Keybuk> damned right
<kiko> bradb, hmmm. but I sent it.
<seb128> the guy comment on malone, it doesn't send a mail to the list
<Keybuk> and it isn't
<seb128> the Sender should be malone 
<Keybuk> it's sending mails like they were sent by Malone on behalf of the commenter
<LarstiQ> seb128: aiuK, it is
<daf> isn't this exactly what happens with debbugs and debian-bugs-dist?
<kiko> daf, yes.
<Keybuk> Sender should probably not be "bounces@canonical.com" but something more descriptively Malone, but that's not truly important
<Keybuk> the general mailing list trick is a catch-all address, so you have foo-bounces and foo-owner which go to the same place
<Keybuk> daf: and most of the mailman hosted commit lists too
<Keybuk> including, amusingly, mailman's own commit list :p
<Keybuk> which was the time I saw mailman closest to actually getting fixed
<kiko> Keybuk, can't they be pursued to adding an option?
<kiko> that would be less terrible but would still inconvenience us
<kiko> (given not all lists would be ported over to this new version, and have the option activated..)
<kiko> Keybuk, mind you, I have a patch on mailman that I've kept up to date for 2 YEARS
<kiko> nobody's ever even replied to my nagging
<kiko> and this, because I know barry fairly well
<Keybuk> kiko: *shrug* if a sysadmin can change the option, they can add the appropriate white list
<kiko> I guess.
<Keybuk> badly configured mailing lists generate hate, News At Eleven
<jamesh> okay.  The main migration is done
<seb128> rocl
<seb128> rock
<jamesh> what I haven't done is go through and make sure ubuntu-bugs is subscribed to all the ubuntu bugs
<seb128> "1   20  of 689 results", oh joy
<seb128> (Bugs Assigned)
<bradb> jamesh: We have to do that for all Launchpad products, bzr, and possibly other things too.
<Keybuk> jamesh: only the "main" ones, no?
<Keybuk> ubuntu-bugs would be mad if it had universe too
<Keybuk> but then maybe mdz has other ideas
<bradb> Keybuk: All of them.
<seb128> grumpf
* Keybuk cries
<seb128> upstream bugs are "unconfirmed"
<seb128> grumpf
<Keybuk> I can't keep up with ubuntu-bugs as it is :-/
<bradb> InitialBugContacts notes that we'll add a Keywords header, to create Mailman topics for universe, main, etc.
<bradb> I haven't implemented it yet, but I can do it quickly enough. Unfortunately, pqm's a pretty thick brick wall to get through today.
<seb128> carlos: is https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-fr/+members/<name> returning a "Page not found" known?
<Keybuk> bradb: Oh, btw, without a way to search for nicknames I ended up not using them
<bradb> Keybuk: ok. will you switch to using them once we have a search and/or URL that works with nicknames?
<Keybuk> yeah I guess
<Keybuk> I suspect you'll get bored of MoM DoS'ing launchpad once a day <g>
<bradb> heh
<bradb> kiko: I put an empty merge request in pqm's queue. Not sure what happened to the one you sent.
<spacey_ki> hi
<carlos> seb128, I'm not aware that such url ever exists....
<spacey_ki> got a mail from launchpad about https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/installation-guide/+bug/4637
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4637: "guide (Ubuntu) - Partition sizes wrong in 5.10 Ubuntu Installation Guide " Fix req. for: Ubuntu, Severity: Minor, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Rejected http://launchpad.net/bugs/4637
<spacey_ki> but i'm not subscribed to it
<carlos> seb128, the list of members links to people/<name>
<spacey_ki> why is that?:P
<seb128> carlos: that's the URL I get with the "Launchpad: New member awaiting approval." mails
<carlos> hmm
<seb128> carlos: I click on the url from  the mail, get this error page, and have to click on 10 links to find where to moderate people
<seb128> that's not optimal :)
<seb128> should I file a bug?
<seb128> "This is the page where you can approve or decline this membership:
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-fr/+members/cblanquer"
<seb128> that's the mail I just got
<carlos> seb128, yes, please, file a bug
<carlos> seb128, since when do you have this problem?
<seb128> carlos: some weeks
<jamesh> spacey_ki: according to the bug activity log, that bug was once assigned to the "ubuntu-doc" team
<carlos> I suppose someone changed it and we are missing a test....
<spacey_ki> hmm
<seb128> carlos: I tend to think that such issue are noticed quickly so I just waited a bit before spending time to bother you guys :p
<jamesh> spacey_ki: are you on that team? (or a team that is a member of ubuntu-doc?)
<jamesh> "edubuntu documentation" and "wiki team" are listed as members of ubuntu-doc
<spacey_ki> must be because of edubuntu documentation then
<spacey_ki> ok, that explains
<spacey_ki> not really obvious
<spacey_ki> :D
<spacey_ki> maybe the mail can say: ps. you got this mail because this bug was once assigned to ubuntu documentation team, and you are in edubuntu documentation team, and they are linked, so you get this mail. :p
<seb128> carlos: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/28457
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28457: ""New member awaiting approval" URL broken" Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/28457
<jamesh> kiko: do we want http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ to redirect, or to just have an explanation of the change?
<kiko> I think an explanation may be less traumatic
<jamesh> where should we point people to?
<kiko> to the various malone pages that the users need to interact with
<jamesh> so probably /distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  empty merge to, hopefully, (r2993)
<carlos> seb128, thanks
<seb128> carlos: np
<carlos> seb128, well, if there isn't people complaining... we cannot detect it ;-)
<carlos> seb128, well, we can, if we have enough tests ;-)
<seb128> carlos: I thought than somebody would complain and I could just be lazy :)
<seb128> seems that I'm not the only lazy guy around :p
<carlos> seb128, ;-)
<jamesh> bradb: so, do you want me to subscribe all the ubuntu bugs to ubuntu-bugs?
<bradb> jamesh: Sure, that'd be great.
<kiko> please!
<kiko> and all launchpad-related bugs, too, jamesh 
<jamesh> kiko: could you come up with some wording to stick on the bugzilla frontpage?
<kiko> jamesh, yes, give me 5 minutes because I'm on the phone with SteveA 
<jamesh> sure
<kiko> Keybuk, would bug rdf help you?
<Keybuk> rdf is harder to drive than beautiful soup, so no :p
<kiko> jamesh, back
<kiko> Keybuk, more stable than html though
<Keybuk> if the form changed, it'd break posting as well as getting
<Keybuk> so doesn't make much difference
<kiko> Keybuk, well, I was suggesting using the email interface.
<Keybuk> the email interface doesn't report bug
<Keybuk> uh, report back
<kiko> so you'd need to  read the rdf, and post mail
<kiko> isn't that a nicer way to do it?
<Keybuk> not especially
<Keybuk> about the same ickyness
<Keybuk> xml-rpc is worth the coding effort
<kiko> jamesh, how about "Ubuntu Linux has moved to [Malone]  for bug management and reporting. This Bugzilla instance is still available for viewing bugs, but not changing bugs; logins are accordingly disabled." and then a set of <li>s that explain to people how to do the stuff they did in bugzilla in malone, perhaps following the intent of the existing bugzilla links.
<kiko> or moved to using Malone
* sivang wonders of the transition is already over
* bradb pops out briefly to pick up food, and be back in time for the post-migration heat
* bradb & # back in about 15-30 mins
<kiko> jamesh?
<jamesh> kiko: sounds good
<kiko> jamesh, did you pick up my request for updating the launchpad bugs with the bug contacts as well?
<kiko> and can we declare the migration done once those are done?
<jamesh> kiko: yeah, I haven't done that yet though (it is still chugging through the 20000 ubuntu bugs)
<kiko> jamesh, and you managed to update the bug contact, good for you
* kiko failed
<kiko> 10 times
<kiko> jamesh, I was considering having lunch, what do you think about that?
<sivang> kiko: are you able to say breifly why steps (1) and (2) of BugzillaImportProcess are needed to be able to migrate ubuntu's main to malone? (from what I recall about gina, I don't understand how these 2 are connected, although I admit I may need to read the bacgkround about (2) to understand)
<kiko> sivang, well, you want the source package names to be continually created in launchpad as they are invented on the package side.
<jamesh> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileKESakU.html <- does that look good?
<kiko> otherwise universe and main people get fucked over when they create new packages.
<kiko> jamesh, I think we need to add some sort of header to suggest the <li>s actually refer to malone and are not leftovers. perhaps "<h1>Ubuntu bugs have moved</h1>" and "<h2>Links to Ubuntu bugs in Malone</h2>"
<SteveA> kiko: the venue is booked, the dates are set
<kiko> SteveA, crack the champagne
<SteveA> working days: 13 - 24 March.  location same as DistroSprintLondon2006 on the canonical wiki
<kiko> yay
<sivang> kiko: ah right. you must have the knowledge about the source packags before you're supposed to file bugs on them. Still, so gina must have been running already for universe right? otherwise we wouldn't have been able to report bugs against packages in universe.
<kiko> sivang, no, people complained to me in practice
<sivang> kiko: I see, good that you had universe to practice gina on then :-)
<kiko> heh
<SteveA> i'll send a brief mail to the list
<kiko> so jamesh, how's it going?
<jamesh> kiko: Znarl's updated the front page, and ubuntu-bugs is subscribed to all the existing bugs
<jamesh> I haven't done the LP bugs yet
<kiko> jamesh, thanks.
<kiko> are you okay with me having lunch for a bit?
<kiko> ah, I'll just take my laptop
<mantiena-baltix> Hi all
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, labas :)
<SteveA> labas mantai
<seb128> is it possible to not mail all the member of a team on bug changes by example, but just a list?
<jamesh> seb128: yes.  Set an email address for the team
<seb128> we already do
<seb128> the list is mailed
<seb128> and all the members are mailed
<jamesh> which team?
<seb128> GNOME Team
<jamesh> URL?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/people/gnome
<jamesh> okay.  The launchpad team is now a subscriber for all bugs filed against products that are part of the launchpad project
<jamesh> seb128: there is no email address set for that team
<seb128> oh, I though dholbach did that, sorry
<jamesh> seb128: you might want to ask dholbach to add a few more people as admins to the team, so they can make changes like that (and add new members)
<sivang> jamesh: so this way we get bugmail for new bugs opened, but not for changes in bugs?
<kiko> back at this lunch place
<kiko> how's it going jamesh?
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, how are you feeling after new year celebration ? ;)
* bradb returns
<jamesh> kiko: all bugs for products in the LP project now have "launchpad" as a subscriber
<jamesh> kiko: we just need to send the mail to ubuntu-announce, and I can go to sleep
<kiko> jamesh, I can send the email announcement if you like.
<kiko> is there anything I should cover?
<seb128_> sorry I got disconnect
<seb128_> if somebody said something after "<seb128> maybe a launchpad guy can do that? :p" please say it again :)
<kiko> (anything apart from what's on the wikipage?)
<kiko> what were you talking about seb128_?
<jamesh> I can't think of anything in particular
<kiko> jamesh, I'll do it for you then no worries if you like
<seb128_> kiko: setting me as admin of the people/gnome team (seems that dholbach is no around atm and I would like to change the list stuff)
<kiko> one sec
<seb128_> thank you
<jamesh> seb128_: note that after the migration, there is now also a "desktop-bugs" team
<seb128_> jamesh: right, I've noticed, interesting case :)
<kiko> I'll fix seb128 to be an admin of both
<seb128_> cool, thanks
<seb128_> they kind of overlap
<kiko> seb128_, you could merge..
<kiko> stub!
<stub> Yo
<kiko> how's it going man
<stub> Just checking in to confirm the Bugzilla migration worked. Looks like it. 28k+ bugs!
<bradb> indeed. fti still seems broken though.
<bradb> "migration" still not finding bug 6610
<bradb> er, "maintained" i mean.
* bradb crosses branewaves
<stub> I fixed the triggers (I hope), but didn't rebuild the indexes. So some bugs have invalid indexes. All the newly imported bugs should be fine though.
<bradb> ah, ok
<stub> I'll knock up a short script to rebuild the indexes without downtime
<bradb> awesome, thanks
<stub> (Just needs to update every row, but nicely without locking stuff)
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, sleeping ? ;)
<sivang> bradb: fti= ?
<bradb> full text index
<sivang> ah, thanks :)
<bradb> kiko: Is there any point in prioritizing an alias email command now, given that it won't really help Keybuk?
<Keybuk> kiko: don't suppose we can get your clever Bug#28463 bot into #ubuntu-devel ?
<Keybuk> or does that not work anymore?
<SteveA> mantiena-baltix: not sleeping.  not in vilnius either.  i'm at a series of company meetings in london.
<SteveA> stub: do you still have that patch i did to make medusa fail in a way that pound understands?
<stub> Hmm... maybe...
<SteveA> i think we should look at this, as apparently a launchpad process had problems today to do with an unclean restart
<SteveA> and pound was sometimes sending requests to a b0rked launchpad process
<kiko> bradb, I guess not :-(
<matsubara> bradb: does that empty merge request worked? I mean, does it reactivated the mirroring of rf on chinstrap?
<kiko> Keybuk, Ubugtu does that for you
<bradb> matsubara: I hope so, but I think it'll be a little while yet until we find out.
<stub> SteveA: I've bounced two emails containing the code back to you. I can't remember how successful we were though.
<bradb> matsubara: Ah yes, it looks like it works. The merge mail hit arch-commits, so it's probably doing the chinstrap mirroring now.
<stub> SteveA: If I can just to Z3.2 though we can use twisted which might be easier for us to work with?
<matsubara> bradb: do you know how long does it take to the mirror thing fully happen?
<bradb> matsubara: Too long. :)
<bradb> matsubara: Then there's a lag time in it building rocketfuel-built
<jamesh> doesn't look like the branch under /home/warthogs/archives has been updated
<matsubara> bradb: I see. It seems I'll have to wait a while until my prebuilt mirror here on async gets updated. but no problem. thanks.
<bradb> The patch is still sitting in the queue, so it's not done mirroring yet.
<jamesh> look at all the karma this guy will get: https://launchpad.net/people/bugzilla-importer/+karma :)
<stub> SteveA: We also no longer need server affinity, so we can switch to other load balancing technologies if they work better in these situations. I suspect they would all deal with this situation the same way though :-/
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, do you have some time to help me register Baltix distribution in Launchpad.net ? Currently Baltix uses roundup at akl.lt for bugs and tasks, but I need more features, than roundup can offer, it seems launchpad has most needed features, but I can't register Baltix distro at launchpad - I get an error, than I don't have permissions :(
* stub goes to bed
<SteveA> stub: twisted is still flaky with zope3
<SteveA> stub: i think we had it working, experimentally
<SteveA> mantiena-baltix: i'd love you to be using launchpad for Baltix. 
<SteveA> kiko: can you help out mantiena-baltix with registering this ubuntu derivative in launchpad?
<kiko> SteveA, sure.
<kiko> mantiena-baltix, can you give me a few minutes?
<kiko> I am eating this delicious aa and the experience will be ruined by web-interaction
<SteveA> oh man... i had some aa in montreal
<SteveA> but it wasn't the same as it fresh from brazil
<seb128> workflow question
<kiko> the wonders of aai
<kiko> what it can do to a man
<sivang> kiko: what is it? :)
<kiko> sivang, only google can answer that
<seb128> what is the interest to have an upstream task rather than putting a watch on a distro task?
<kiko> seb128, okay.
<kiko> an upstream task is mainly useful if upstream uses malone
<seb128> I'm tempted to just close upstream task
<kiko> a watch is useful if upstream uses something else
<seb128> and to set a watch on the distro bug
<kiko> but
<seb128> what I though
<kiko> you can have the upstream task linked to a bug watch
<seb128> yeah, I do that
<kiko> and in that case you can track the upstream work separately
<seb128> basically I've the upstream task beeing a dup of the distro one
<kiko> that's not entirely correct though
<seb128> I set the watch as linked to both
<kiko> because you still need to do packaging when the upstream bug closes
<seb128> but that's seems just a pure duplicate to me
<kiko> each task is an actual task
<seb128> yeah, but the watch as the status
<seb128> s/as/has/
<kiko> so upstream task closes when upstream fixes bug
<seb128> it's automatic?
<kiko> and your bug closes when you package upstream
<kiko> seb128, it will be soon
<seb128> hum
<seb128> if I link a distro bug to a bugzilla.gnome.bug
<seb128> will it be closed automatically when upstream close it?
<kiko> then it will close 
<kiko> right
<seb128> DOH
<seb128> I just borked all the rhythmbox bugs we have
<seb128> grumpf
<seb128> BTW why do we have both status
<seb128> fixed released and fix commited?
<seb128> s/fixed/fix
<kiko> fix committed -- fix in RCS
<kiko> fix released -- version released with fix
<seb128> that's duplication with the upstream task too
<kiko> so fix committed is like your pending upload
<kiko> how so?
<seb128> I've the feeling to have the same information 3 times
<seb128> because you have an upstream task
<seb128> it's fixed
<seb128> that's == fixed released
<seb128> no?
<kiko> maybe
<kiko> do you use upstream releases or cvs/svn tip?
<seb128> cvs/svn
<kiko> fix committed then
<kiko> upstream -> fix committed
<kiko> then you package
<kiko> do you keep your packages in RCS?
<seb128> no
<kiko> then you will probably go straight from in progress to fix released
<kiko> unless you want to use fix committed to suggest pending upload
<seb128> no, upstream task fixed already suggest that
<seb128> and the watch already say so too
<kiko> the watch and the upstream task when linked should have the same status
<kiko> that they don't is a bug
<seb128> how often are the watch updated?
<kiko> anyway
<kiko> I'm walking back to the office 
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> I think once every few hours
<kiko> stub will know
<seb128> k
<stub> every day at the moment
<seb128> thanks for the comments kiko :)
* stub goes back to bed
<seb128> did you guy adress #6667
<seb128> seems not
* sivang wonders if some distinction between fix tasks for upstream / distro could be appropriate.
<seb128> that will make GNOME guys unhappy ...
<mantiena-baltix> kiko-afk, when you will have time to register Ubuntu-based Baltix distribution at http://launchpad.net/distros/+add ?
<seb128> if you DoS bugzilla.gnome daily we are not going to make friends there
<SteveA> mantiena-baltix, kiko-afk: i have a small break in the meetings.  i'll do it now
<stub> seb128: Worth me switching off the remote bug monitoring code until it is sorted? I don't think anyone has seriously looked at that code since Dave Miller wrote it.
<SteveA> mantiena-baltix: what is a one sentence summary of the baltix distro?
<seb128> stub: bugzilla.gnome admin asked we fix that before doing the import, so I would say it would be nice to stop it time to sort that yep
<SteveA> mantiena-baltix: what is the domain name?
<SteveA> mantiena-baltix: also, have you created a team for the distro?
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, for baltix info in english look at http://baltix.akl.lt
<bradb> daf: Why did you mark bug 2230 as fixed?
<Pak|tO> hello
<Pak|tO> some one
<bradb> hi Pak|tO 
<Pak|tO> i dont speak a good english
<Pak|tO> :P
<SteveA> mantiena-baltix: okay.  do you have a team for members of the distro?
<Pak|tO>  i'm portuguese
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, I didn't created baltix-devel team, I thought, that baltix distro should be registered at first ;)
<Pak|tO> sorry
<bradb> Pak|tO: We have pt_BR speakers in here
<daf> bradb: I thought +sources didn't exist
<daf> bradb: I fixed for +source
<SteveA> mantiena-baltix: i'm asked for a members team when setting the distro up
<Pak|tO> ytkx
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, but if I need to create a devel team at first, then I can to this in few minutes ;)
<bradb> daf: Yeah, the bug is that +sources doesn't exist :)
<Pak|tO>  yi have a question 
<daf> bradb: is it linked from anywhere?
<SteveA> mantiena-baltix: ok
<Pak|tO>  aboute ubuntu
<Pak|tO>  :s
<daf> bradb: is there anything under +sources?
<bradb> daf: No, that's the bug.
<Pak|tO> (my fuck english... rrr)
<daf> bradb: how is a user going to get to +sources?
<bradb> It is (or at least very recently was) the most common 404 in Launchpad.
<Pak|tO> aaa
<daf> bradb: I can see how they might get to +source
<Pak|tO> now i'm downloading dapper
<bradb> daf: I don't know off-hand if there's a link, but from reading the 404 reports, it was the most common exception in Launchpad.
<bradb> daf: If nothing else, one would expect that they should be able to hand-hack it.
<daf> if we're still getting 404s for it
<daf> then I will add a redirect for +sources
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, so,  should I create a baltix-devel team in launchpad at first ?
<SteveA> mantiena-baltix: yes
<Pak|tO> but some one can tellme why dapper?
<daf> I don't think it's likely any longer that you get to +sources by hand-hacking
<daf> e.g. if you go up from https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nautilus, you get to +source, not +sources
<bradb> daf: Sure. But just noting that the bug is that it should present something useful, e.g., a package source and/or package overview, etc.
<Keybuk> bradb: malone 28465 ... wtf?!
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28465: "New changes from Debian require merging" Fix req. for: cdebconf (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/28465
* mantiena-baltix is trying to create a baltix-devel team in lauchpad ;)
<daf> bradb: this is the fix that Steve and I agreed on
<bradb> Keybuk: ?
<Keybuk> bradb: "This bug has not yet been reported in Ubuntu" ...
<Keybuk> "Fix Requested In: cdebconf (Ubuntu)"
<bradb> Keybuk: What URL are you looking at exactly?
<Keybuk> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/28465
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28465: "New changes from Debian require merging" Fix req. for: Ubuntu, Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/28465
<bradb> Keybuk: How did you get there?
<Keybuk> from the redirector
<Keybuk> or maybe it was just Burgundavia being odd
<bradb> Must be Burgundavia 
<bradb> The redirector takes you to the right page
<bradb> Malone's just being stoopid though. It shouldn't give that "not yet reported in Ubuntu" error when it's reported on an Ubuntu task.
<mdz> bradb: are you prepared for the incoming feature requests?
<bradb> Keybuk: The intended purpose of the "not yet reported in..." message is to make it easy to say "this bug exists in Ubuntu" when, in Malone, it might have only been reported upstream to that point.
<bradb> mdz: Sure.
<mdz> bradb: do you already have something about being able to add a comment and change the bug status in one step?  I think that may have been part of the work you did around the number of clicks/pages for common operations
<bradb> daf: Sure, whatever fix you agreed upon is probably the right one. Do you want take bug 2230 then?
<bradb> mdz: I'm landing that today, if pqm lets me.
<SteveA> Pak|tO: "dapper" is the code-name for the next ubuntu release.  You can ask questions about that on #ubuntu.
<bradb> mdz: The patch is written though.
<mdz> bradb: you are my hero
<bradb> :P
<jbailey> How do I make https://launchpad.net/people/jbailey/+packages actually show the package that I care about?  Do I need to find the package in the distro and subscribe?
<bradb> jbailey: What defines a package that you care about?
<kiko-fud> jbailey, that's a good question. I don't think there's a UI that lists package bug contacts
<jbailey> bradb: glibc at this point. =)
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, what you think, which name would better for a members team? maybe baltix-devel or better would be simply baltix ?
<bradb> jbailey: There's bug 6610, if that's what you're getting at.
<SteveA> mantiena-baltix: baltix-devel seems good to me
<SteveA> you can change the name later
<jbailey> bradb: I'm not thinking in general at this point. =)  More that there's a list of packages that looks almost like the list of packages I care about, but is in severe need of tweaking (I would drop initramfs-tools from it)
<jbailey> kiko: That might be it, I don't really know.  I'm just trying to figure out whether or not my bugs have made it from bugzilla to malone correctly.
<jbailey> Usually in bugz I'd look at bugs that were assigned to me.
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, for ubuntu distro there is ubuntumembers team, then maybe baltixmembers ? ;)
<jbailey> Oh, I got confused I see.
<bradb> kiko: I should probably priortize the bug contacts report over keywords?
<jbailey> I thought that I had clicked on bugs to see that list of packages, apparnetly not.
<kiko> bradb, given it's simpler to do, I think so, yes.
<bradb> ok.
<bradb> That's the only thing I had left, priority-wise, because jamesh added the Cc'd stuff, so I'll start that now.
<kiko> great.
<SteveA> mantiena-baltix: sure
<SteveA> mantiena-baltix: a laukiu...
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, I'm registering baltix-members team, but don't understand what are "Number of days a subscribtion lasts" and "Number of days a renewed subscribtion lasts" :(((
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, maybe I should talk with you in Lithuanian ? It would be easier to me ;)
<kiko> mantiena-baltix, if you want subscriptions to expire.
<daf> bradb: taken
<SteveA> mantiena-baltix: i would try to write, but maybe it would not make sense :-)
<bradb> daf: thanks
<SteveA> mantiena-baltix: in ubuntu, members of certain ubuntu councils are members for 1 year 
<mantiena-baltix> kiko, what subscriptions ? There are no explanations what are subscriptions and renewed subscribtions :(
<kiko> mantiena-baltix, okay. so people can request membership to your team
<kiko> you can /optionally/ allow them to unsubscribe
<kiko> sorry
<kiko> you can /optionally/ allow them to be automatically unsubscribed after a period of time
<kiko> if you don't know what they are, you shouldn't worry too much
<mantiena-baltix> kiko, SteveA: I set subscriptions to 999 days and renewed subscribtions to 0 ;)
<mantiena-baltix> kiko, SteveA: there are some troubles with registering team - I set email adress to my email - mantas@akl.lt, but got an error - mantas@akl.lt is already taken :(
<kiko> mantiena-baltix, if you don't want to, don't set a contact email for the team
<mantiena-baltix> maybe this is because I've registered user mantas with email mantas@akl.lt in launchpad ?
<mantiena-baltix> kiko, I want to set contact email or mailing list email for baltix-members team, I think can use different email - mantas@openoffice.lt ;)
<kiko> if you don't set a contact email all members will be mailed
<mantiena-baltix> kiko, I've read this in new team creation page ;)
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, kiko: so, I've registered baltix-members team, what other steps I need to do for creating new distribution in launchpad ?
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/distros/baltix
<SteveA> mantiena-baltix: what is your own name in launchpad?
<Keybuk> hmm
<Keybuk> how do you merge accounts?
<Keybuk> I can't see it
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/people
<SteveA> see link in body text
<Keybuk> ah, I was looking directly at my dupe
<SteveA> we should have "merge accounts" in the RHS of the "site map" for https://launchpad.net/people
<Keybuk> hmm
<Keybuk> I don't understand
<Keybuk> it tells me to login as the duplicated account
<Keybuk> then enter the duplicated account
<kiko> no
<kiko> log in as yourself
<kiko> say what account is the dupe
<kiko> it will generate an email
<kiko> you follow that
<kiko> presto
<SteveA>  To merge two Launchpad accounts, you must be logged in with access to the e-mail address registered in the duplicated account.
<SteveA> the "with" as a conjunction is confusing
<Keybuk> that text *SO* needs fixing
<SteveA> it should say "you must be logged in, and you must have access to the e-mail ..."
<Keybuk> it should say who you should be logged in *as*
<Keybuk> and it certainly shouldn't give me OOPS-13B315. :p
<SteveA> indeed
<SteveA> Keybuk: file bug please
<Keybuk> ok
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, mantas ;)
<Keybuk> so can I get that merge done manually?
<Keybuk> because I can't actually access any of the migrated bugs :)
<sivang> Keybuk: would you CC me on this bug report? (for the text change, that is ;-)
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/distros/baltix/
<SteveA> you are now the "registrant"
<SteveA> Keybuk: yes, mail the launchpad list with the OOPS id
<SteveA> and stu will look at it tomorrow i expect
<SteveA> or next working day
<SteveA> or whatever
<Keybuk> SteveA: filed a bug with it
<Keybuk> sivang: you have no account, apparently
<Keybuk> at least, searching for "sivang" gives me nothing
<Keybuk> ah, sivan
<Keybuk> that works
<Keybuk> SteveA: uhhhhhh
<Keybuk> it's got rid of the account I was trying to merge
<Keybuk> but hasn't merged it
<Keybuk> heeeeeelp!
<sivang> Keybuk: thanks, yes , when I noticed I can have my name without the surename specifier, I went for it :)
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, than you very much
<Keybuk> oh, maybe it did merge it
<seb128> kiko: ping?
<mantiena-baltix> I have some troubles with adding packages to the distribution. For example baltix has live-installer package, which doesn't exist in ubuntu, but is registered at lauchpad (http://lauchpad.net/products/live-installer )
<Keybuk> https://launchpad.net/people/keybuk/+packages
<Keybuk> ^ 0 Bugs in every column
<Keybuk> (also the ordering seems manic)
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, s/than/thank
<Keybuk> should Ubuntu's Release Date *really* be "When it's done" ?!
<Keybuk> shouldn't that be "every 6 months"
<SteveA_> kiko: is the bugzilla migration all done?
<SteveA_> kiko: with emails etc. too?
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, I have some troubles with adding packages to the distribution. For example baltix has live-installer package, which doesn't exist in ubuntu, but is registered at lauchpad (http://lauchpad.net/products/live-installer )
<mantiena-baltix> but I don't find I way how to add baltix to launchpad
<SteveA_> mantiena-baltix: sorry, i can't help out right now
<SteveA_> are you on the launchpad-users list?
<SteveA_> that's a good place to ask such questions, if no one is available on irc
<bradb> Kamion: ping
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, ok,  thanks for all help
<cprov> bradb: hey aparently the kiko's empty PQM request didn't work, isn't it ? chinstrap/RF still at 2976 .
<bradb> cprov: kiko's request never hit pqm. My empty merge request has been being processed for the last few hours.
<bradb> Which means, I think, that's it's synching with chinstrap currently.
* cprov is anxious to sort out possible conflicts in soyuz, before they get larger than my screen 
<bradb> I've got a big patch I need to land right now too.
<cprov> bradb: ok, let's wait ... again 
<bradb> I'm having to knowingly write myself into conflicts on a new branch to make progress.
<Sero> hello :)
<sivang> hi Sero :)
<Sero> do you know if ubuntulinux.org can ship 2000 ubuntu cds?
<Sero> or i must confirm order?
<sivang> I think such a big order should be approved by Canonical,
<sivang> I suggest emailing launchpad-users about this and someone will get back to you soon.
<sivang> (I suspect ti won't happen before next week thought)
<sivang> Sero: also, wait a another sec and I will see if I can give you some email contact to email as well
<Sero> ok :)
<Sero> I'm promoting linux in Warsaw (capital city of Poland)
<Sero> in short time people from other cities should contact with you :)
<sivang> very cool :) you're planning some event for the discs giveaway?
<Sero> yes
<Sero> in few cities in one day
<sivang> cool :)
<Sero> it's 3-th linux meeting. i'm making it every year
<Sero> it's for begginers
<matsubara> Sero: I think if you order the cds on the shipit website, with a justification someone from canonical might contact you. Just place the order.
<Sero> ok, thx :)
<sivang> Sero: yes, you might also email shipit@ubuntu.com in accordance with your order , you will probably need to provide some reason for the big amount :)
<sivang> Sero: sorry, that is info@shipit.ubuntu.com
<sivang> matsubara: do you know about utilities/launchpad-database-setup ?
<matsubara> sivang: unfortunately, no.
<sivang> matsubara: np, thanks anyway.
<kiko> is pqm hung, I wonder, bradb 
<bradb> At this point, it hasn't taken long enough for me to think that, sadly.
<kiko> that is sad indeed
<bradb> I've seen my request sit at #1 for about six hours before.
<bradb> Right now, it's "only" about four.
<kiko> pqm, pqm, wtf is up with you
<kiko> BITCH
<seb128> how do I get the malone equivalent of a bug number from bugzilla?
<seb128> ie: bugzilla.ubuntu.com is now ....
* kiko points seb128 to the announcement
<kiko> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-January/000051.html
<kiko> The Malone bug IDs will differ from the existing Bugzilla bug IDs, but
<kiko> it will be easy to find the bugs by their old ID using the following
<kiko> URL:
<kiko>   https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/ubuntu-bugzilla/$BUGZILLA_ID
<seb128> ah, right, I knew I read it somewhere
<seb128> thank you :)
<kiko> enjoy!
<seb128> thanks :)
<seb128> (would be nice to have a banner saying that on bugzilla)
<kiko> yeah, we should do that
<kiko> would be nice if you could post to ubuntu-bugzilla..
<kiko> and get redirected
<kiko> hmph
<seb128> no need to post
<seb128> but I've a lot of GNOME bugs pointing to bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<seb128> and upstream will not go to read the announce mail for sure
<seb128> so if there is no easy way to jump to malone the will just give up probably
<seb128> s/the/they
<kiko> good point
<sivang> kiko: you've got mail :)
<kiko> saw it
<kiko> seb128, see privmsg
<seb128> grraaa, stupid freenode registration
<LarstiQ> quite
<kiko> nha nha nha pqm
<kiko> lifeless, pqm wedgie?
<kiko> matsubara, dinner at my place tonight?
<kiko> 9:30/10pm
<kiko> bring asbestos
<kiko> (jdahlin is cooking)
<Amaranth> I seem to have two accounts on launchpad: amaranth and alleykat. I no longer have access to the amaranth@phphacking.com email address so I can't automatically merge the amaranth account into the alleykat account. Is there anything else I can do?
<matsubara> kiko: ok, what is asbestos?
<matsubara> kiko: I look for it on wikipedia, it seems to be a kind of mineral or a city of canada
<Amaranth> nevermind, i logged into amaranth and merged them the other way
<kiko> Amaranth, yes, I'll email stuart so he can fix this for you.
<kiko> ah, ok.
<kiko> Amaranth, change your preferred email address, while you're at it
<sivang> night all, have a nice dinner :)
<Amaranth> i thought it was from the bugzilla move, but i guess not
<kiko> matsubara, dict asbestos
<Amaranth> kiko: i did, thanks anyway though :)
<kiko> sure.
<matsubara> kiko: now I see what you meant. 
* matsubara is slow
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  empty merge to, hopefully, (r2994)
<matsubara> finally!
<kiko> I told elmo to kill pqm
<matsubara> kiko: oh
<kiko> asked him
<kiko> sorry, that sounded all wrong
<kiko> I asked elmo if pqm was hung and he said it was, and that it was best to kill it.
<matsubara> hm, no problem then. the next commit probably will trigger the update rf to chinstrap, right?
<kiko> hopefully
<matsubara> great!
* cprov says good night
<matsubara> kiko: i'm going too, see you all later.
<matsubara> kiko: gym tonight?
<kiko> I'm too hurt
<matsubara> kiko: pussy
<kiko> yeah yeah
<matsubara> kiko: well see you later then.
<kiko> laters
#launchpad 2006-01-19
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: looks ok to me
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Add small script to rebuild data in indexes on an online database (r2995: Stuart Bishop)
<mick_linux> hi everyone
<mick_linux> i'm just creating a team and i was wondering about the Contact Email Address
<mick_linux> my team is already subscribed to a mailinglist
<mick_linux> can i have them use the list to get email notifications?
<mantiena-baltix> hi all
<mantiena-baltix> mick_home, I think yes, you can use any email adress
<SteveA_> hi
<mick_home> under email, i put the mailinglist
<mick_home> mantiena-baltix, i was wondering if that is ok
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, labas rytas ;)
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, it seems launchpad still has many problems :( I can't add Baltix milestone, when I go to http://launchpad.net/distros/baltix/+addmilestone I get an error about permissions :(
<\sh> guys, I wanted to say: Great Job, and thanks for your hard work :) of merging bugzilla to malone :)
<kiko-zzz> thanks \sh 
<kiko> mantiena-baltix, I'll fix that today.. I meant to but forgot.
<jordi> kiko: hey
<kiko> hey jordi man
<jordi> kiko: what about the +translations patch?
<jordi> kiko: we need to get that merged or discussed or whatever
<kiko> you know that your rosetta docs is one of the only emails in my inbox?
<kiko> the one I wrote at ubz?
<kiko> I have it stashed away in a branch here
<kiko> this week I can land it
<jordi> what do you mean with my rosetta docs mnail?
<jordi> ok
<jordi> because the current page is fucked up
<jordi> for example, bum has templates in distro and product, but +translations only shows distro
<kiko> oh
<kiko> my patch fixes that too?
<jordi> 'I can't remember
<jordi> I suspect not though :)
<kiko> me neither
<kiko> but I like the sound of that
<jordi> heh
<matsubara> good morning!
<jordi> hmm
<jordi> do you have a lp install with current data, kiko?
<kiko> with production data? not me
<jordi> hm
<jordi> well, the bum thing might be a different issue
<jordi> kiko: https://launchpad.net/products/bum/+translations shows only the ubuntu template
<kiko> yeah, which is broken broken broken
<jordi> the translatable branches portlet does show the other one
<jordi> but it should be the other way round, given that bum is an official rosetta product
<mantiena-baltix> kiko, thanks
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Fix for bug 5505: Bug nicknames no longer used. Fixes traversal by implementing an IBugSet.getByNameOrID method, and using that in places which traverse to bugs (r2996: kiko)
<kiko> rock and roll!
<kiko> let's use that tree to fix mantiena-baltix's problem
<jamesh> hi kiko
<kiko> hello jamesh 
<kiko> how are you?
<jamesh> good
<kiko> congratulations on the amazing work
<jamesh> so the migration seems to have gone fairly well
<kiko> the transition was smooth
<jamesh> thanks for doing the announcement
<kiko> no problem
<kiko> I added a banner to bugzilla's show_bug page too
<jamesh> brilliant
<kiko> elmo helped me with the necessary access
<kiko> jamesh, bradb had suggested some bugs didn't have watches set?
<kiko> I can't remember now which one though, that was a bit hectic
<kiko> hey stub 
<kiko> how's it going?
<kiko> I had a test question if you could help me with it
<kiko> shouldn't be too hard
<stub> Yo
<kiko> stub, I want to understand why doc/milestone.txt has no login() call and still works.
<kiko> stub, I want to test permissions there, but apparently the script is running with full privileges
<kiko> so login() is a nop
<stub> Maybe a previous test logged in and didn't logout in the teardown
<kiko> hmm are doctests susceptible to that?
<stub> Sure. Nothing really different about doctests
<kiko> do you need to manually log out in them then?
<stub> I don't know - I havn't looked at the login() stuff that was put together for the test framework
<kiko> there's no logout calls in the doc/ directory, so obviously I'm confused :)
<stub> logout call would likely be in test_system_documentation
<stub> LaunchpadFunctionalTestCase's tear down calls it
<kiko> hmmm
<stub> What happens if you just add a login call?
<kiko> I don't think that's it
<kiko> nothing
<kiko> I login as anonymous
<kiko> and it still works
<stub> Is the object you are dealing with security wrapped? ie. you retrieved it from a FooSet Utility, and that utility was a securedutility and not the default insecure one?
<kiko> hmmm, good question. I should print it out.
<kiko>     + <security proxied canonical.launchpad.database.milestone.MilestoneSet instance at 0x31b01210>
<kiko> that's crazy
<stub> And the permissions in the content directive for MilestoneSet are correct?
<kiko> ah, perhaps not, perhaps the web ui is broken elsewhere
<kiko>     <!-- IMilestoneSet -->
<kiko>     <securedutility
<kiko>         class="canonical.launchpad.database.MilestoneSet"
<kiko>         provides="canonical.launchpad.interfaces.IMilestoneSet">
<kiko>         <allow interface="canonical.launchpad.interfaces.IMilestoneSet" />
<kiko>     </securedutility>
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> so if I read that right there's no permissions in place to handle that, right stub?
<kiko> it's free-for-all
<kiko> so hmm.
<stub> Public read, and nobody can set I think (not sure about the default set)
<stub> c/set/write for less confusion
<kiko> I think any methods on IMilestoneSet are allowed, no?
<kiko> anyway
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> how do I friggin test this thing without writing a pagetest
<stub> Any methods defined in IMilestoneSet
<kiko> this is unfortunate
<kiko> I thought it would be possible to check the permissions with a doctest
<stub> I thought your test was failing because you were expecting something to be protected that wasn't, so fixing the security declaration would do the trick? Or is MilestoneSet supposed to be free-for-all?
<kiko> but now I realize we're using page-based permissions to control this distro-milestone addition
<kiko> my test wasn't failing, i was trying to get it to fail to create a milestone when logged in as test@canonical.com
<kiko> however, what we use to limit creation of milestones is page-based permissions
<kiko> so I think I need a pagetest
<kiko> First, let's see if Foo Bar can view the page to add a milestone to the
<kiko> Ubuntu distribution.
* kiko thinks who's the dufus that wrote that
<kiko> foo bar is a superuser :)
<stub> I still don't understand. Why not fix the permissions on MilestoneSet to launchpad.Edit or something is needed to create Milestones?
<kiko> stub, I can do that, but I will still need a pagetest because the actual pages are also protected by permissions, right?
<stub> Yes - that is correct.
<stub> Well.. they wouldn't have to be if the permissions on the MilestoneSet were correct ;)
<kiko> that's what I was driving at -- I didn't want to write a pagetest. I hate them. :)
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> I don't know, because it's one specific method in IMilestoneSet that's forbidden
<kiko> you can still query them
<stub> Sure. You can split the IMilestoneSet interface into two, and use different permissions to protect the different interface components. Or use the attributes attribute to specify permissions for individual attributes rather than by the whole interface.
<kiko> that's interesting!
<kiko> hmmm. but there's a catch -- you don't want the guy to even see the form.
<kiko> so unless I call a checkAllowedToCreate or something on IMilestoneSet..
<kiko> (in the browser code)
<stub> Sure. So if you want to test that the form redirects to the login page if you don't have permissions (or returns an error code), then you need a page test
<kiko> right.
<kiko> interesting. if you don't logout in a pagetest it blows up
<sivang> stub: is there a way to undo what launchpad/utilities/launchpad-database-setup does? I ran into some sudo problem with it last night, how can I take my pg back to start, and retest with my "fixes" ? (AFAICT there are really minor sudo usage fixes to make ti work)
<stub> Page tests need to use basic auth, don't they? Or are you doing non-pagetesty tests in between
<kiko> stub, right
<kiko> it ain't workin though :)
* stub hasn't looked at launchpad-database-setup ;)
<kiko> oh, it is
<kiko> I missed a flush_database_updates
<kiko> that's a bug, man
<kiko> f_d_u is a wart 
<stub> eek... a shell script!
<sivang> stub: yeah :)
<stub> Doesn't look like there is any way to back out the changes, except by reverse engineering the script and doing it manually
<sivang> what if I purge my pg and reinstall?
<stub> There is a DatabaseSetup doc I think on the wiki that takes you through things manually I think (might be up to date...)
<stub> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DatabaseSetup
<stub> Looks up to date
<sivang> stub: ok, stil re: l-d-s do you think it owuld make sense to pythonfie it?
<sivang> stub: k, thanks, I will try to follow it and try to make my rocketfuel take off :)
<stub> I wouldn't invest time in it unless you are bored - it is rarely used.
<sivang> stub: ah I see :) thanks for the note
<kiko> stub, can you look at distribution.zcml and help me understand why +addmilestone isn't reachable by the distribution owner?
<stub> I guess the shell script is more readable anyway
<kiko> oh!
<kiko> I see!
<kiko> class EditDistribution(AdminByAdminsTeam):
<kiko> stub, isn't that crazy?
<kiko> shouldn't the distribution owner be allowed to edit it?
<stub> I guess so
<stub> Or maybe it is considered too scary - dunno
<kiko> let me see what editing a distribution gets you
<kiko>             permission="launchpad.Edit"
<kiko>             set_attributes="displayname title summary description
<kiko>                             translationgroup translationpermission
<kiko>                             members owner bugcontact"
<kiko>               name="+reassign"
<kiko>         name="+addmilestone"
<kiko> looks pretty harmless.
<stub> I mean fallout. eg. can you screw up archives or the build system?
* stub buggers off
<kiko> stub, not really
<kiko> those attributes are all safe
<kiko> the problem is with distroreleases
<kiko> that's a bit more dangerous
<kiko> but that's launchpad.Admin still
<sivang> hmm,how can I see a bug that I've been CC'd to ? (or rather, search for it)
<matsubara> sivang: +subscribedbugs ?
<sivang> matsubara: so that means, that if someone wants me to see a bug report he's fileing, he can subscribe me to the bug?
<kiko> he has to, sivang 
<matsubara> sivang: I think so or assign it to you. :)
<sivang> ok, so I'll revert to searching the bug report according the product and text :)
<sivang> matsubara: is there a way to search by reporter?
<matsubara> sivang: you can search using the advanced search
<sivang> matsubara: how do you switch to it?
<matsubara> or you can go the person in question page: launchpad.net/people/<person>/+reportedbugs
<sivang> oh right, thanks!
<matsubara> sivang: btw, here the URL for the advanced search on launchpad bugs. https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bugs-advanced
<matsubara> s/here/here is/
<sivang> wow, that's nice
<kiko> pqm give me one more failure AND THAT"S IT
<kiko> you're HISTORY
* kiko storms away from keyboard
<\sh> OOPS-14B203
<\sh> for the advanced search page when I search for MOTU as assignee...
<\sh> but this behaviour is already filed as a bug :)] 
<kiko> matsubara is slacking on fixing that
<matsubara> \sh: do you know what is the bug number?
<\sh> matsubara: let me have a look
<matsubara> \sh: bug 5389 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5389: "System error if you specify an inexistent assignee in any advanced search for bugs" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: Confirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/5389
<matsubara> hmm it's not that, actually motu does exist.
<\sh> matsubara: well...MOTU is the common name..but universe-bugs@... is resolved...
<matsubara> \sh: I tried to reproduce, but it didn't give me an oops
<\sh> matsubara: i just tried it again...and I can't reproduce it either...strange
<\sh> but I had some oops pages today, when I search for people e.g. but the second try was successful
<matsubara> \sh: maybe it's another bug. I'll check the log as soon as it becomes available.
<\sh> thx :)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: r=lifeless Fix for bug 1512: Admins creating products should be allowed to set owner and is_reviewed. Does just that: sets fieldNames in the ProductAddView constructor, handles the options in the createAndAdd handler, and tests it is sane. (r2997: kiko)
<kiko> violence works
<matsubara> kiko: wanna review the fix for bug 2982?
<kiko> bug 2982?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2982: "The bugs link on the user page should show all bugs that a user is involved with" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: In Progress http://launchpad.net/bugs/2982
<kiko> aieee
<kiko> matsubara, sounds like a job for SUPER SALGADO
<kiko> :)
<matsubara> kiko: ok. :)
<sivang> heh
<sivang> phew, I found that bug I wanted../me hails the advanced search
<kiko> you mean google?
* kiko chuckles
<sivang> kiko: hehehe
<sivang> kiko: actually, using +bugs-advanced search , suprisignly , it worked.
<kiko> stub fixed the fti borkage
<kiko> so it should be better
<sivang> yes, it seems so. what was to my side is that I assumed (correctly) Scott's merg account text bug wasn't still assigned, and I asked for "newest first", and in bug id/text I set "merge accounts". That did the trick :)
<sivang> kiko: how do I reach the merge accounts page?
<kiko> you need to kill a baby goat
<sivang> erm, I'm ideaologically opposed to meet sacrifices :)
<sivang> but I can kill an onion.
<sivang> s/meet/meat/
<kiko> read the bible, it's all about killing baby goats
<kiko> you should know, you guys wrote it
<kiko> but since you've got some moral problem with it I will do it for you
* kiko kills baby goat
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<sivang> hehe
<kiko> it is the best-guarded secret in launchpad
<sivang> oh, why so?
<sivang> hmm, will we have some sort of mechanism to save "bookmarks" of bugs I'm interested to view in a snap? sort of "My Launchpad Home" content?
<sivang> (for instance, I now want to have 3 bugs grouped under such for easy viewing over the next coupld of days)
<kiko-afk> suicide bike ride
<sivang> kiko-afk: take care
<ddaa> sivang: I have been vaguely thinking about something like that
<ddaa> at least for branches
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: r=SteveA Fix for bug 3289: Can't edit gstreamer-midi bounty. Just add a field to the schema for +admin, and add a trivial test. (r2998: kiko)
<ddaa> sivang: I would like if you could write up your use cases for bugs somewhere. For example on the wiki on to the launchpad mailing list.
<sivang> ddaa: ah you're here :) Yes, it makes sense to come up with focused use cases for that. I might send ti to the mailing list then.
<sivang> ddaa: bugzilla has something like "My Searches" but this could be extended in launchpad to hold not only bugs, as you just noted.
<sivang> ddaa: how's you btw?
<ddaa> I'm fine.
<ddaa> Got the importd2bz transition under way, and back hacking on the branch registration UI.
<sivang> oh, cool
<ddaa> It's a treat to do some hacking after all the communication and deployment I have done lately.
<ddaa> Also, the whole launchpad team (except stub) will be on a sprint about Bazaar integration in Launchpad at the end of march.
<sivang> you as well, right?
<ddaa> Well, if I understand correctly my job ATM, I'm basically lead Bazaar-Launcpad integrator... so I think I would need to clarify with the mgmt where I will stand in that sprint.
<ddaa> At least, I'm excited about it.
<ddaa> In particularly interested in putting up some vision thing to guide the work on that sprint. But deep thinking needs time, and I lack time.
<ddaa> And right now, it's week-end, so I stay away from that.
<sivang> I see, well, I'm pretty sure you can handle it. You're so deep into the inner workings (as demonstrated in person) .... :-)
<ddaa> Being deep down in the gears and building a vision are two very different things.
<sivang> ddaa: btw, do you kno wanything about the merge accounts dialog? I'm trying to figure out which account you need to be logged in as , when you want to remove the duplicated account? AFAICT , whose the duplicated account is a matter of preception ;)
<ddaa> In the use case it was designed for, it's not a matter perception.
<ddaa> The use case is something like:
<ddaa> "I have created a launchpad account, and found out that one of my email addresses is associated to an automatically generated account. I want to get this email and the objects associated to the autogenerated account."
<ddaa> Which ought to be pretty common for debian devels.
<sivang> I see, ok, that cleared for me. thanks!
<ddaa> Mh... the help text is indeed confusing.
<sivang> ddaa: so following that use case, the newly created account by the DD is getting the ${NAME}X (X being a number) suffix ?
<sivang> ddaa: that is the NOT auto genereated account
<ddaa> sivang: can you file a bug about that help text?
<sivang> ddaa: Keybuk already did, I'm trying to find out what to really have there and possibly devise a patch 
<sivang> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/28477
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28477: "Merge text is confusing" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed
<sivang> ddaa: that's why I was asking you these questions.
<ddaa> I did not parse your previous question. And honestly I do not know how person names are set in Launchpad.
<sivang> ok, thanks indeed for the previous tips.
* sivang goes to search the specs
<ddaa> Basically, in the usual duplicate account case, the user can only log in using one account, and want to merge autogerated accounts that refer to the same user.
<ddaa> But caveat, I've not been on the team doing that work. It's mostly educated guesses.
<sivang> oh, I understand.
<sivang> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/PeopleMerge seems to be what I was looking for.
<ddaa> yup
<sivang> better be waiting for mpt , and ask him about the right text he thinks should be there.
<nlindblad> hello
<sivang> I'm out for a bit
<sivang> jblack: fine, fighting to make my bzr push working again
<jblack> What's wrong? 
<matsubara> \sh: around?
<\sh> matsubara: somehow :)
<matsubara> \sh: I checked the logs about that bug you've run into today in the morning, it's a manifestation of the bug 5389
<matsubara> \sh: have you reported it?
<\sh> no not now...
<\sh> but if the oops page is not showing up, it won't find anything, doesn't matter which name I enter (e.g. MOTU motu or the email address of this team)
<sivang> jblack: I can't seem to install bzrtools: 
<sivang> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<sivang>   bzrtools: Depends: bzr (= 0.7+200512311044)
<sivang> E: Broken packages
<jblack> I emailed jbailey about that...
<jblack> jbailey: Will the real jbailey please stand up? 
<\sh> hmm..
<\sh> oh those packages are broken, I thought the ubuntu ones
<jblack> He's no on irc.
<sivang> \sh: would you think removing the dependency may solve this?
<\sh> sivang: adjusting the dep would make more sense
<sivang> \sh: err, "adjusting" 
<sivang> :)
<\sh> bzrtools without bzr is not good :)
<sivang> yes yes, I know, it happens to me all the time that I say not what I want to do...I need bug fix release :)
<\sh> sivang: wait for jbaily or fetch the sources and do it on your local system :)
<\sh> I'm just to tired to touch any packages today again...just finished the libXft.la clean up for kubuntu (i hope so)
<sivang> \sh: no's ok :) Already did and installed cleanly.
<sivang> \sh: have a nice evenin,g takesome time off!
<sivang> jblack: ok, back to you ;-) :
<sivang> jblack: pooh@tigershark ~/specs/home-user-backup/utilities $ bzr push sivan@mercury.linuxguru.net:/home/sivan/public_html/home-user-backup
<sivang> bzr: ERROR: Parent directory of sivan@mercury.linuxguru.net:/home/sivan/public_html/home-user-backup does not exist.
<sivang> any idea?
<jblack> Hmm.
<sivang> (IIRC I didn't change anything from how I used ti push before)
<jblack> run "bzr plugins". Is bzrtools listed? 
<sivang> let's see
<sivang> pooh@tigershark ~/specs/home-user-backup/utilities $ bzr plugins
<sivang> /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/bzrlib/plugins/bzrtools
<sivang>         Various useful plugins for working with bzr.
<jblack> cat ~/specs/home-user-backup/utilities/.bzr/x-push-data
<sivang> cat: /home/pooh/specs/home-user-backup/utilities/.bzr/x-push-data: No such file or directory
<jblack> what? 
<sivang> weird
<jblack> Try to cd into /home/pooh/specs/home-user-backup
<jblack> then try "bzr push"
<sivang> bzr: ERROR: No push location known or specified.
<sivang> should I try with the location again?
<jblack> What is the top directory of your branch? 
<sivang> ~/specs
<jblack> So you have ~/specs/.bzr  ? 
<sivang> no, only ~/specs/home-user-backup/.bzr
<jblack> ok. then ~/specs/home-userbackup is the top level dir of your branch.
<jblack> cd into that, and run "bzr push sivan@mercury.linuxguru.net:public_html/home-user-backup"
<jblack> see if that gives you love
<sivang> pooh@tigershark ~/specs/home-user-backup $ bzr push sivan@mercury.linuxguru.net:public_html/home-user-backup
<sivang> bzr: ERROR: Parent directory of sivan@mercury.linuxguru.net:public_html/home-user-backup does not exist.
* sivang cries
<jblack> cd into that, and run "bzr push sivan@mercury.linuxguru.net:/home/sivan/public_html/home-user-backup"
<sivang> same..
<jblack> I'm looking at the dir. its there.
<sivang> weird, aien't it?
<jblack> sivan@mercury:~/public_html/home-user-backup$ cd /home/sivan/public_html/home-user-backup
<jblack> sivan@mercury:~/public_html/home-user-backup$
<jblack> try "bzr push sftp://sivan@mercury.linuxguru.net/home/sivan/public_html/home-user-backup"
<jblack> Thats a different protocol
<sivang> seems to work now :)
<sivang> yes, sftp does support locking when the other side is being changed, as opposed to rsync ? (I think I read that over some launchpad docs)
<jblack> Yes
<jblack> the catch is that sftp is much slower
<sivang> ah, bad :-( It' just waited a couple of seconds, and then gave the same error
<jblack> ping -c1 mercury.linuxguru.ent
<jblack> ping -c1 mercury.linuxguru.net
<sivang> 64 bytes from static-209-158-45-74.scr.east.verizon.net (209.158.45.74): icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=205 ms
<jblack> I'm going to move your branch out of the way.
<jblack> It thinks here that 
<jblack> Ok. bzr push sftp://....
<sivang> yep, retrying
<sivang> same...
<sivang> totally funky
<jblack> There should be a file named ~/.bzr.log 
<jblack> Post the last 50 lines or so to pastebin.com ? 
<sivang> yep, just a sec.
<sivang> http://mercury.linuxguru.net/~sivan/50_lines.txt
<sivang> let me know if I shall use manual rsync for that, after it's saturday and we could continue this next week :)
<jblack> I'm starting to consider that.
<jblack> You can ssh in directly? 
<jblack> Of course you can. you put that file there..
<sivang> yeah :)
<sivang> You were kind enough to let me have an account on your box :)
<jblack> try "bzr push sftp://sivan@mercury.linuxguru.net//home/sivan/public_html/home-user-backup"
<jblack> Try that. two slashes between host and home
<jblack> oh. Duh
<jblack> try "bzr push sftp://sivan@mercury.linuxguru.net/home/sivan/public_html"
<jblack> Try with both one slash, and if that doesn't work, two
<sivang> try only the last one then?
<sivang> (17:50)
<jblack> First try with one slash. Note the lacking home-user-backup at the end.
<sivang> once with , and without two slashes?
<sivang> yes
<sivang> ok, one slash, no hub at the end not working
<sivang> now:
<jblack> its pushing
<sivang> man, what's changed? why won't it work the old way?
<jblack> I suspect...
<sivang> (it also gives me : bzr: WARNING: Unable to update the working tree of: sftp://sivan@mercury.linuxguru.net/%2Fhome/sivan/public_html/home-user-backup/)
<jblack> That's still there? Don't worry about that.
<sivang> yay, seems finished. 
<sivang> jblack: hmm, http://mercury.linuxguru.net/~sivan/home-user-backup/ suddenly gives me nothing, is that normal? (that is empy dir)
<jblack> Yes, but you can still branch and merge it fine.
<jblack> It just doesn't show the working tree.
<sivang> I ssh'd in, ls -la gives only the .bzr dir
<jblack> Yes. Thats fine.
<sivang> ah ok, could just briefly explain what's happened? :-)
<jblack> Bzr now pushes the branch and not the working tree.
<sivang> what's the difference ?
<jblack> The files you hack on and the rcs data are two different things.
<jblack> The RCS data is pushed, but not the files you hack on.
<sivang> I see, but what if I want to push to location to serve as a backup repository of the files I hack on? I would then need the original files with the changsets in the RCS to get the latest tree, no?
<jblack> Then you start looking at the bzrtools rsync plugin.
<sivang> hmm, but when I bzr branch from the remote location, I see all the files do get here in their latest version, so it does pushes changes as it did before. I think I didn't understand what you explained fully.
<sivang> (bzr branch to a different new fresh checkout that it)
<jblack> Ok. Lets try it a different way.
<jblack> When you commit, does it go to the files you edit? 
<sivang> what go to the files I edit?
<jblack> I.E. if you hack up files you edit.. in your working tree... Then you run "bzr commit", do the files you edited change when you run commit? 
<sivang> no, why should they? the new changes are already in.
<jblack> Bzr commit must save or do something. But when you run commit, your files don't change, do they? 
<jblack> Ok. So when you run commit, something must be saved somewhere, right? 
<sivang> right :)
<jblack> Ok. Thats the data thats pushed.
<jblack> Thats the only stuff we need. For bzr to do its magic, it doesn't need the files you hack on. Just the record keeping that it keeps in the .bzr directory
<sivang> ah ok, and that's actually does describe the tree from rev 1 to rev N, so having the files pushed as well as mere convinience for the web branch
<jblack> Exactly.
<sivang> .bzr already has all files in, in form of timstamped changes ontop of previous ones.
<sivang> thanks for putting some clue into me, wrt that :)
<jblack> Something like that. The changes are stored in a special way, but you have the right idea.
<jblack> Those files that you _do_ edit, the ones not in the .bzr dir, we call that the "working tree"
<jblack> There are all sorts of problems that crop up as concerns fixing up working trees.
<jblack> during push, that is
<sivang> I see.
<jblack> They didn't affect you, but they did affect others. The problems were bad enough that we're not pushing working trees right now at all.
<sivang> I see. I can imagine launchpad provided enough use cases for that :)
<sivang> ok, so if I Want to let people web browse through my code, I will then use the rsync plugin or just rsync the tree to a web folder.
<LarstiQ> that, or you can use a web thingy like hgweb
<sivang> LarstiQ: I will have to look, but now I Have to go :)
<LarstiQ> sivang: ok, ciao!
<sivang> jblack: thanks alot for the help :)
<jblack> welcome
<sivang> jblack: I'll catch you again next week I suppose, I wonder if we still have anything to do together on RFS.
<sivang> LarstiQ: thx for the tip.
<jblack> It just needs one thing, that I hope to do tonight.
<jblack> A way to update copies of launchpad checkouts
<LarstiQ> fwiw, https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lifeless/bzr/integration still gives me a 404
<sivang> jblack: refuel does that no?
<mantiena-baltix> kiko-afk, I still have problems on http://launchpad.net/distros/baltix/+addmilestone - I get an error about permissions :(
<jblack> sigang: Huh. Thought I already answered. No, it doesn't.
<jblack> It just updates the local mirror of rocketfuel-built, not the various copies of that, that you have.
<jblack> I wonder if a slinky put on a upward moving escalator ever reaches the bottom.
<LaserJock> I have a few (maybe stupid) questions about malone
<LaserJock> is there a way to get the list of bug #s for a particular source package?
<LaserJock> is there a plan/spec on being able to file Intent To Package and Request For Package bugs in Malone?
* lamont-away grumbles at malone
<lamont-away> so how does one actually _close_ a bug, I wonder.
<lamont-away> have I mentioned this week that hiding links all over the t)%&*&%*_^(+ page is an absolutely non-intuitive interface?
* lamont-away ponders the difference between 'fix committed' and 'fix released'
<LaserJock> fix committed means you uploaded and fix released means its in the repo, ready to go?
<LaserJock> that's how I interpret it anyway
<Burgundavia> LaserJock, yes, https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/809
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 809: "[WISHLIST]  Easy way to request packages" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Wishlist, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Confirmed
<lamont-away> LaserJock: I'm reading it as 'committed' --> checked into source control, released--> uploaded
* lamont-away wanders off for a while
<Nafallo> I agree with lamont-away on that :-)
<LaserJock> hmm, I'll have to think about that
<LaserJock> so MOTU wannabes would change status from "In Progress" to "Fix committed" when they have added a patch that should be reviewed and uploaded and then a MOTU can change status to "Fix Released" when it gets uploaded
<Nafallo> fix commited to what? REVU? bzr?
<LaserJock> we often add debdiffs to the bug reports
<LaserJock> that are then reviewed and uploaded
<LaserJock> REVU mostly I guess
#launchpad 2006-01-20
<jblack> sivang: Still around? 
<OgMaciel> hi...  I had dowloaded the po for netapplet and rubrica (both Breezy) and spent quite some time translating them... I then uploaded them but haven't seen any changes...  It's been 2 days already...  am I missing something?
* lamont-away wonders if launchpad imported all of deb bugs, or just the RC ones
* lamont-away misses the "update this bug and just go to the next one on my list" feature of bugzilla
<minghua> hello, recently (likely after the bugzilla -> malone switch) I start receiving "non-subscriber's mail to universe-bugs@l.u.c list waiting for moderation" mails when I add a comment on launchpad
<minghua> My main address is indeed not subscribed, but it used to work fine
<minghua> Is there any way to have my address whitelisted?  (as I don't want to subscribe twice)
<minghua> Ah, now I am looking at it, the subject says "Your message to ubuntu-bugs awaits moderator approval", not universe-bugs
<minghua> but my comment didn't appear on universe-bugs@l.u.c either
<sivang> jblack: now I am 
<sivang> morning all
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, labas, I still have problems on http://launchpad.net/distros/baltix/+addmilestone - I get an error about permissions :(
<mantiena-baltix> kiko-afk told me yesterday, that he fix it, but it seems forgot :(
<jblack> sivang: I think the rocketfuel script is ready.
<sivang> jblack: woo hoo !
<sivang> jblack: I will have to get home first to check it, this will happen in about 3 hours from now, if you'll be still online, we can skype test it together.
<ogra> could some malone guy have a look at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/25528 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 25528: "server (Ubuntu) - X11 forwarding via ssh not releasing ports in timely manner with IPv4 and IPv6 enabled" Fix req. for: openssh openssh-server (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Colin Watson, Status: Needs Info
<ogra> seems the debug messages in the log entrys produce some odd urls in the last comment
<sivang> ogra: I think it's worth a bug report :)
<ogra> that has to wait till tomorrow, its sunday and i'm slacking ;)
<sivang> ogra: ok, I will file that bug then :)
<sivang> ogra: you deserve to be slacking on sunday, btw :)
<ogra> heh, thanks 
<lamont-away> so, how do I see closed bugs?
<lamont-away> well, rejected anyway
<sivang> ogra: done
<ogra> cool, thanks 
* lamont-away says "hell with it", closes the bug without marking it dupe.
<LarstiQ> if you mark something dupe, it shouldn't show up in overviews
<BenC> how do I search for linux-source-2.6.15 targets bugs in pending upload state on malone?
<jblack> elmo: Around?
<jblack> I'm not going to ask you to do anything. Promise. =)
<sivang> jblack: hey, you still here? I thought you were gone. 
<jblack> sivang: Allow me to introduce myself. I'm always here. =)
<sivang> jblack: heh
<jblack> sivang: since you're here... Before I hit the road last night I finished up the rocketfuel docs.
<jblack> I'd love it if you went over them and identified anything that confuses you in the least. You shouldn't need to infer anything, just be able to read it easily and say "Aha. I got it"
<sivang> jblack: Aye, Captain. I shall do so and report back!
<jblack> Ok. Pretend that you ride in the short bus and all you know is visual basic... well, maybe not that bad. let's say  only know perl.
<LarstiQ> ouch :)
<sivang> jblack: good you corrected that, I worked hard to forget the VB days of mine, I hope I won't have nightmares tonight.
<sivang> (or the VisualTest days, which uses a retarted from of VB)
<jblack> Point being, if its not trivial to understand, then its a bug.
<sivang> jblack: indeed, noted and understood. Do we have somewhere to file bugs on this baby?
<sivang> jblack: or wiki / personal discussions are just as good
<jblack> Ummm. top of the wiki is the best page, because its glaringly obvious and embarrassing enough that I get to it quickly.
<jblack> email works as well. IRC works well if I respond quickly. If I'm wriging for work though, I typically minimize irc so that I don't loose my train of thought.
<sivang> hehe
<jblack> s/wriging/writing
<sivang> jblack: ok, I guess mailing list could be good and let some more people send feedback if they see fit.
<jblack> the lp list is o.k., but carbon me as well please. I'm on LP in digest mode and don't catch every message.
<sivang> jblack: sure, will do. How's weekend other then work?
<jblack> Its not bad. I drove through a snowstorm to get here. Had a fun experience on the way up.
<jblack> The wind is high in the NorthEast US. Middle of the night, high wind, snow, sleet and ice. Barreling down a highway that I can only see about 20' of...
<jblack> stiff wind pushed me to the left, I steered to correct. Wind stopped. Turned into overcorrection...
<jblack> swish swish swish swish. The highway is spinning around me and I spiraled off into the ditch.
<jblack> mick: I'm there too. I'm at best western.
<jblack> My first thought was "the car is going to flip over and kill me". My second thought was "There's going to be a tree in the media". When the first didn't happen and it didn't look like there was a tree in the way, I threw my hands up, had fun, and pretended I was on a carnival ride. I loved it. ;)
<jblack> s/media/median/
<sivang> jblack: man, I suggest you take care of yourself and drive more carefully, or even stop the car if wind does not allow you to drive. How did the car stop eventually?
<jblack> Got to the bottom of the ditch.
<jblack> No worries. There's an old portuguese phrase that goes something like "Old weeds don't die"
<sivang> How deep was it? did you easily manage to get out of it with the car?
<jblack> Pardon, "Bad weeds don't die"
<sivang> heh
<jblack> Oh, was a shallow median. probably... 20 degree slopes, flattened out bottom.
<jblack> Possibly 10-15 feet deep or so.
<jblack> Deep enough and steep enough that I couldn't drive straight up. I had to drive backwards up the other side a bit so that I could get enough inertia to get out of it.
<sivang> I see. Do you carry a cell phone to ping if in need?
<jblack> Yeah, and I had a gps. And a laptop, and wireless internet.
<jblack> though I suppose if the cell didn't work, the wireless card wouldn't work either.
<sivang> ah well, it's always good to carry mobile comm devices, when driving alone in frozen and snowy roads.
<sivang> jblack: why did you have to drive? I thought you were working from home no?
<jblack> sivang: I took vacation for the gplv3 conference.
<jblack> boston is only 5 hours away. 8 if you do it in a snow storm.
<jordi> jblack: woa
<jordi> jblack: is the car very damaged?
<jordi> jblack: I'm glad you're in one piece, mate
<sivang> me too :)
<jblack> Its bouncing cind of funny.
<jblack> kind of funny. I'm worried that I may have bent the axle. 
<jblack> It smoothed out after 30 miles or so.
<jblack> jordi: btw, its not the car you were in. I replaced that a month ago.
<jordi> oh, did you
<jordi> that was a good car anyway
<jblack> I'll miss the station wagon. I used it for everything from carrying Brazilians mexican style to smuggling Spaniards across the US border.
<jordi> heh, and not only Spaniards.
<jordi> Also Bin Laden and an English Gentleman.
<sivang> hehe
<sivang> jblack: you smuggled jordi to the US?
<sivang> jordi: visa issues? ;-)
<jordi> sivang: heh, I got stuck :)
<jordi> I don't need a visa
<sivang> jordi: how come?
* sivang thought of trying to continue the trip to the US after UBZ, but Visa for israelians is kind'of long process these days.
<jordi> sivang: EU member
<sivang> eh right
<sivang> good for you!
<lifeless> moin moin
<sivang> morning lifeless 
<thisisascreennam> hi there
<thisisascreennam> there's somethng funny in the launchpad layout
<thisisascreennam> dunno what's the problem, exactly
<thisisascreennam> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/pt
<thisisascreennam> looks bad in IE, FF, you name it...
#launchpad 2006-01-21
<womble> Anyone here going to LCA who feels like braving the slings and arrows of Debian Developers to speak at the Debian miniconf about Debian-related Launchpad issues?  I can make sure nobody asks the nasty "proprietary" question if you'd like.
<lifeless> I'm not going to LCA - sorr 
<lifeless> y
<womble> lifeless: You're *what*?
<lifeless> but I'd have been happy to talk about launchpad @ the debian miniconf. I think its going to be useful for debian in the fullness of time.
<lifeless> I'm
<lifeless> not
<lifeless> going
<lifeless> to
<lifeless> LCA
<womble> How come?
<lifeless> various things, got a lot on is the primary
<womble> At any rate, do you know anyone else who'd be game enough to tell Debian why Launchpad isn't Satan's Own Software?
<lifeless> sabdfl will be there
<lifeless> but I don't know if he'll be there for the miniconfs.. but he would be the ideal speaker IMO
<womble> straight from the horse's mouth, as it were.  Pity he's unavailable.  Surely there's someone from the launchpad team who's going?
<lifeless> well I dunno if he is unavailable
<mpt> Greetings Launchpadders!
<lifeless> moin moin mpt 
<desrt> hi guys.  how do i file kernel bugs?
<lifeless> carefully ?
<desrt> linux, linux-image, etc are not recognised product names
* lifeless thwacks himself
<lifeless> jamesh should be able to answer this. jamesh: ^ ?
<mpt> There was special handling done for the kernel components, I remember that much
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+search?text=linux
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+search?text=kernel
* desrt filed against linux-source
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [r=lifeless]  Add cronscripts/supermirror-rewritemap.py, which generates files for use with Apache's RewriteMap, as specified in SupermirrorFilesystemHierarchy. (r2999: Andrew Bennetts)
<Burgundavia> mpt_, btw, love the search urls. They are human parseable ;)
<BjornT> good morning
<jamesh> hi BjornT 
<BjornT> did the bugzilla migration happen last week?
<jamesh> yep
<jamesh> so new bugs are now getting numbers like 28xxx
<BjornT> cool. how did it go? any major problems?
<jamesh> rather than 6xxx
<jamesh> it went quite smoothly
<jamesh> we've now got almost 5 times as many bugs logged
<jamesh> will be interesting to see if it shows up any problems
<desrt> uh.. like the fact that i get 3 emails every time i change anything about a bug? :)
<jamesh> desrt: what sort of changes?
<desrt> any changes
<BjornT> yeah, it's a quite a lot of new bugs. good to hear that it went ok.
<desrt> i get the normal one
<desrt> plus a mailing list bounce from ubuntu-bugs
<jamesh> we need to fix that
<desrt> plus the appropriate more specific list (like kernel-bugs, desktop-bugs, etc)
<jamesh> I got the admins to add a mailman spam filter rule to try and auto-approve such messages, but I guess it isn't working correctly
<desrt> well
<desrt> it's the standard "you're trying to post to a members-only list.  please wait for moderator approval." message
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> desrt: about your question earlier: bugs are filed against source packages
<desrt> jamesh; ya.  i figured it out :)
<jamesh> desrt: there is no "linux" or "linux-image" source package -- only binary packages with those names
<desrt> grep ^Source: in the package description
<jamesh> "apt-cache show linux-image | grep ^Source:" can give you the source package name
<desrt> :)
<jamesh> we do need to make it easier to file bugs if you only know the binary package name though.
<desrt> well
<BjornT> hmm, that was being worked on a while a go, i wonder what happened with it
<desrt> launchpad is actually anti-helpful in this respect
<desrt> "The distribution package you found this bug in, which was installed via apt-get, rpm, emerge or similar."
<jamesh> desrt: right.  And the bug is in the distribution source package :)
* desrt certainly didn't find it there :)
<BjornT> jamesh: do you know how mailman decides where to send the mailing list bounce? (i.e. which email headers does it look at)
<jamesh> desrt: you observed the symptoms of the bug in the binary package :)
<desrt> jamesh; in any case, perhaps the wording of that blurb should be changed
<jamesh> BjornT: apparently it is the To: header -- ignoring Sender or Bounces-To :(
<jamesh> people were discussing it on friday
<desrt> jamesh; a little hint there would help a lot of medium-skilled people like me find their way
<jamesh> BjornT: we have the launchpad-bugs mailing list set up to accept LP emails, so it should be possible to fix the other lists
<BjornT> oh, ok. that sucks :( but i guess that should be considered a bug in mailman, and not in launchpad.
<jamesh> of course, by "To:", I mean "From:"
<jamesh> desrt: sure.  I said right off that we need to improve this.
* desrt becomes extremely annoyed by launchpad
<desrt> launchpad should have this feature where it forces everyone to use it
<desrt> like, some projects are allowed to have their own bugtrackers... like gnome and mozilla... but everyone else pretty much has to use launchpad
<mpt__> Burgundavia, what do you mean?
<jamesh> desrt: I filed an RT request with the admins to get the moderation email issue sorted
<desrt> do they even read those mails?
<jamesh> yes
* desrt has had one of those open since you fixed the CoC signing code about not being able to receive email
<desrt> that must have been like beginning of december
<Burgundavia> mpt, the text=blah, instead of the google style urls
<jamesh> but that one just affects you
<jamesh> this one pisses off lots of people
<desrt> fair.
* desrt has no real use for @ubuntu.com email anyway except for putting on spiffy business cards :)
<Burgundavia> jamesh, are there plans afoot to fix reportbug in Ubuntu to actually be useful?
* desrt can't even remember if he has a @gnome.org address
<jamesh> desrt: to be fair, the admins are probably waiting for the a proper solution for the @ubuntu.com email address synch problem
<desrt> synch problem?
<jamesh> desrt: the script basically created an MTA alias file mapping $LPUSERNAME@ubuntu.com to the user's preferred email address
<jamesh> desrt: some people, after getting their @ubuntu.com address, decided that they'd like to use it as their preferred email address
<desrt> oh my.
<jamesh> after the aliases get synchronised again, they got a mail loop
<jamesh> Burgundavia: no idea.  There was some plans to add some bug reporting stuff to launchpad-integration
<jamesh> Burgundavia: this would be to auto-fill the bug entry form with some of the data reportbug provides
<Burgundavia> jamesh, yes, but bugreport currently sends bugs for universe to ubuntu-users, which gets caught by the spam filters and I have been filing them by hand
* desrt gets medival on e-d-s
<Burgundavia> so we should either 1)remove bugreport 2)fix lp to accept bug reports from bugreport
<jamesh> Burgundavia: we aren't going to accept new bug reports by email that are not PGP signed
<Burgundavia> jamesh, then we need to remove bugreport from ubuntu
* desrt loves the hardcore use of gpg by debian/ubuntu
<desrt> jamesh; are you going to also require that their key is in the web of trust? :p
<desrt> (spammers could make pgp keys too, you know)
<jamesh> desrt: no.  We just require that they associate the key with their account
<jamesh> desrt: spammers can sign up for Bugzilla accounts too ...
<desrt> jamesh; or get their keys signed....
<Burgundavia> jamesh, bugreport has a very specific format that can be parsed easily
* Burgundavia wonders why he is telling an old debian guy this
<jamesh> desrt: you can use a key with no signatures if you want.  You just need to register it with your Launchpad account
<jamesh> Burgundavia: /me is not an old debian guy :)
<mpt> Burgundavia, I'd like to shorten them though
<Burgundavia> jamesh, I thought you were. Ah, let me forward you a reportbug email. They are exactly like this everytime and can be trusted
<Burgundavia> mpt, at least they are readable
<jamesh> Burgundavia: I know what the email looks like
<Burgundavia> jamesh, then why not accept them? No spam is ever going to look like that
<jamesh> Burgundavia: there are only two conditions under which Launchpad will send email to a particular email address at the moment
<jamesh> Burgundavia: (a) if it is an email address verification mail, or (b) if it is set as your preferred address in Launchpad
<Burgundavia> jamesh, this is not about sending email, it is about reporting bugs
<jamesh> Burgundavia: if we accept bugs from random people, we haven't verified that we can send them email.
<Burgundavia> jamesh, but at least the bug is not lying on the abortion clinic floor when in fact people thought they had birthed a kid
<jamesh> Burgundavia: so even if I create a new LP person when processing this email, you won't be able to get answers from the reporter unless they sign up and verify their email
<Burgundavia> jamesh, this is a bug in LP, IMHO
<jamesh> that we only send people email if they've agreed to receive it from us?
* jamesh considers that a feature.
<mdke> jamesh, you must see the problem though
<jamesh> mdke: yes.
<mdke> putting aside what is at fault
<mdke> there must be a solution
<Burgundavia> jamesh, in pratice, has a bug tracker ever been used for spamming?
<Burgundavia> in other words, are we talkinga bout something that is a theory only?
<jamesh> Burgundavia: I'm telling you about how email is currently handled by LP.  To accept these bugs, we'd need to reevaluate these constraints.
<carlos> morning
<Burgundavia> jamesh, ok. Where is the best venue for this discussion?
<jamesh> Burgundavia: so I can't just say "sure, we'll accept these emails and create Malone bugs from them" without discussion.
<jamesh> Burgundavia: probably a bug report + a spec
<sivang> morning launchpadders :)
<Burgundavia> jamesh, I think we also need to make a decision for dapper on this
<ddaa> Hey, did any of you guys tried to use by bzrk branch lately?
<sivang> ddaa: you mean, view branches graphically by Scott's program?
<jamesh> Burgundavia: sure.  Say so in the bug report, and it will be evaluated.
<Burgundavia> jamesh, ok, will do
<ddaa> sivang: I mean by my heavily modified (improved?) branch of scott's week-end hack
<sivang> ddaa: I haven't , where can I download it?
<ddaa> This week-end, I added some caching that should make it usable with launchpad-sized histories.
<ddaa> bzr get http://ddaa.net/bazaar/bzrk
<ddaa> For launchpad, you'll _need_ to use e.g. "--limit 70"
<sivang> ddaa: ah, otherwise it will hang? :)
<jamesh> ddaa: is that to limit the width of the tree view?
<sivang> ddaa: I'll use it for the home-user-backup branches of mine, the LP ones are safely stored on my home box, I'm at work now :-(
<ddaa> jamesh: that limits display to the 70 first items, which in turns limits the width of the tree
<jamesh> when I last tried it, bzrk windows were wider than my desktop (2560 pixels)
<ddaa> I think the next thing I'll do is allowing ignoring the ancestry of selected revisions interactively. But that would be quite involved.
<Burgundavia> jamesh, https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/28665
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28665: "Bugs from reportbug need to addressed" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed
<mpt> Burgundavia, yes, bugzilla.mozilla.org has been used for spamming at least once
<Burgundavia> mpt, ok
<sivang> ddaa: I didn't know you also hack on Scott's weekend hack bzrk :)
<Burgundavia> mpt, how bad was it, what was the vector and does reportbug present a similar vector?
<ddaa> sivang: you might also be interested in http://ddaa.net/blog/python/lsprof-calltree :)
<mpt> Burgundavia, one bug report, and I don't know what you mean by vector or what reportbug is
<Burgundavia> mpt, reportbug is a commandline tool that debian developed to report bugs to debbugs. It was hacked in Ubuntu to send its reports to the ubunt-users mailing list
<Burgundavia> mpt, vector is what part of the program they (ab)used
<sivang> ddaa: nice, visualize performance profiling, this is also something you hacked on?
<mpt> Bugzilla has only a Web interface
<mpt> Burgundavia, Launchpad has already been used for link spamming
<Burgundavia> mpt, ah?
<ddaa> sivang: I did not hack on KCachegrind, just on the output filter for lsprof to produce calltree data.
<Burgundavia> mpt, whereabouts?
<ddaa> Hotshot is a useless piece of crack IMHO. lsprof gives me much more meaningful data.
<sivang> ddaa: could you explain what's in the process of lsprof --> calltree data? 
<ddaa> look at the patch :)
<mpt> Burgundavia, https://launchpad.net/projects/fatalnetwork and https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/fn-bugs
<ddaa> pretty easy, given up-to-date documentation. Sadly the KCachegrind doc is not.
<Burgundavia> mpt, hmm, marginal
<mpt> It would take me months to find the b.m.o spamming
<mpt> I think it was in Spanish
<Burgundavia> mpt, never mind
<Burgundavia> mpt, I was more interested int he fact that it happened
<jamesh> Burgundavia: and debbugs receives a lot of spam too ...
<Burgundavia> jamesh, I am sure it does
<jamesh> I think we imported a small amount of it into LP which had previously been imported into bugzilla
<Burgundavia> jamesh, what does debbugs do about spam?
<jamesh> although it is unreadable now due to charset conversion
<jamesh> Burgundavia: try to delete it after the fact
<Burgundavia> ugh
<Burgundavia> I think we can safely say we are not going to permit random stuff
<Burgundavia> but I think allowing certain formats is good, such as from reportbugs
<jamesh> Burgundavia: see the link at the bottom of e.g. http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=336076
<Ubugtu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Debian bugtracker: need more than 1 value to unpack
<jamesh> Burgundavia: they also run a special spam checker that zaps any identical message sent to more than a certain number of email addresses
<lifeless> jamesh: yeah, across multiple transmissions, not cc or bcc lists
<jamesh> since the spammers often harvest lots of NNNN@bugs.debian.org addresses, they often send the same thing to multiple bugs
<jamesh> lifeless: yeah
<ddaa> lifeless: meeting in 38 mins!
<ddaa> lifeless: I mean 28 mins
<lifeless> ddaa: meeting in 28 minuts!
<ddaa> lifeless: any agenda item you'd like to have?
<lifeless> ddaa: nothing specific from me. next week I will have stuff, for planning the next set of work
<lifeless> but this week I'm not prepped
<ddaa> okay
<ddaa> jblack: you are welcome to attend the meeting
<Burgundavia> jamesh, night
<lifeless> ddaa: where is the meeting happening ?
<ddaa> #canonical-meeting, usually
<lifeless> well
<sivang> ddaa: reviewers meeting?
<ddaa> no, bzr integration meeting
<sivang> http://www.parm.net/web2.0/
<Kinnison> Morning
<sivang> Kinnison: Good morning Daniel
<Kinnison> hi sivan. how was your weekend?
<sivang> Kinnison: pretty good, hacked some more on HUB, went reading through some of the bits in launchpad/utilities, and for desert had a futurama marathon :)
<sivang> Kinnison: what about you?
<Kinnison> birthday party of a friend, showed two people around the house (dunno if either will want to buy), finished libgfshare and announced it, hacked about 20% of my way to GFShareFS
<Kinnison> Oh, and watched a couple of films
<Kinnison> So productive and relaxing -- all good
<sivang> Kinnison: really, I wish I could be as productive as you on the weekend. I'm glad to hear the libgfshare is done, pretty amazing stuff :)
<sivang> Kinnison: I showed my gf Bill Bailey's site, he has the BBC rave there as the only free quick clip, I think I need to get his DVD or something, iz a keeper :)
<sivang> Kinnison: she liked it :)
<Kinnison> sivang: *g*
<Kinnison> sivang: I acquired another Bill Bailey DVD with two more shows on it
<sivang> we should schedule a bill bailey marathon when I visit you in England :)
<sivang> Kinnison: where did you announce libgfshare ?
<sivang> (btw, funny it looks like "lib gf share" as in sharing your gf. kind'o reminds me liboobs of g-s-t)
<Kinnison> Umm, I announced it on my blog
* sivang searches
<sivang> labas SteveA 
<sivang> Kinnison: funny, http://www.londonremade.com/html_newsletters/newsletter_august_04.html
<Kinnison> what's funny about it?
<SteveA> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> pong
<sivang> Kinnison: I searched for you on google, and thought you were appointed as what noted there :)
<sivang> (was sure google will pull out your site as the first hit)
<mantiena-baltix> kiko-afk, hi, still not online ?
<Kinnison> Well certainly putting: daniel silverstone blog :should work
<sivang> Kinnison: probably
<daf> mpt: yo
<mpt> daf, yi
<sivang> hey daf 
<daf> hi Sivan
<daf> mpt: I think you have a mail from me from last week that you haven't answered yet
<mpt> one about headings, and one about bug pages
<daf> ok, two :)
<mpt> both of which really belong in Malone ;-)
<daf> um
<daf> the first one has a list which are related to potential bugs
<daf> I didn't think the second one described a bug at all
<mpt> well, the part about the Search button being in the wrong tab order is
<daf> oh, ok
<daf> as I said, I wasn't sure whether that was by design or not
<daf> you're indicating that it's not, so I'll file a bug
<daf> hi silbs 
<silbs> hi daf!  just passing through...
<Kinnison> silbs: I've made sure to save you some cake for the soyuz sprint
<daf> good morning niemeyer 
<niemeyer> daf!
<niemeyer> daf: Morning!
<niemeyer> daf: How was your trip back home?
<daf> fine, thanks
<daf> I tracked my route home :)
<Kinnison> daf: If I'd known you were due in London on Sunday I'd have taken you home the moment you first dozed off. You should have said :-)
<daf> actually, I got to sleep by 11
<Kinnison> okay
<niemeyer> daf: Oh, cool! I imagine you already know everything about the unit by now.. :)
<daf> perhaps not quite :)
<daf> I did manage to figure out how to use gpsbabel to download some caches
<daf> I'll go hunting later
<sabdfl> Kinnison: morning, did you get my voicemail friday?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: yo, good morning
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Yeah, I got it saturday morning
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Sorry, 'net connection was screwwy all Friday and I was trying to get the ISP to sort it
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I'm currently going through all the branches and working out what's left to do
<sabdfl> Kinnison: thanks
<sabdfl> i'm headed to asia this evening, could you arrange a time with cvd to talk SteveA and I through the status today, please?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: and, to answer your first question from the v-mail -- yes, the holiday was good, but I need a break to recover from it :-P :-)
* Kinnison nods
<Kinnison> I'll talk with cvd and organise that for this afternoon
* Kinnison needs lunch before he can do a confcall :-)
<sabdfl> thanks muchly
<sivang> Kinnison: vcations always require a break to recover from :)
<Kinnison> sivang: aye :-)
<Kinnison> hmm, speaking of that break, I need to organise a dental appt.
<sivang> Kinnison: nice to see you include hebrew in your Xmas greetings blog post :)
<Kinnison> sivang: :-)
<matsubara> good morning!
<daf> yo matsubara
<SteveA> Kinnison, sabdfl: okay, noted.  I can take a break from the meetings here sometime this afternoon.
<matsubara> hmm, rf-built still not up to date?
<Kinnison> SteveA: what time period will you be able to liberate a chunk in?
<Kinnison> SteveA: in particular, think you can spare ca. 30m at 4pm ?
<Kinnison> SteveA: UTC
<daf> Kinnison: have you seen bug 5227?
<daf> Kinnison: changing the status would be good
* Kinnison goes to look
<daf> Ubugtu: where are you when I need you?
<sivang> lol
<Kinnison> daf: I've updated it to confirmed/minor/assigned-to-dsilvers
<Kinnison> daf: it's a private bug
<daf> thanks!
<dholbach> hello.
<dholbach> Could somebody tell me, where I can find ubuntu bug 19668 in Launchpad?
<Ubugtu> Ubuntu bug 19668: "sgid problem" Product: Ubuntu, Component: gnome-games, Severity: normal, Assigned to: daniel.holbach@ubuntu.com, Status: PENDINGUPLOAD http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=19668
<daf> dholbach: go to the link Ubugtu just posted
<dholbach> ok
<daf> dholbach: click on "View this bug in Launchpad"
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> And then?
<Kinnison> dhol: or do what I did and change your ubug mozilla keyword from http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=%s to http://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/ubuntu-bugzilla/%s
* sivang can't sview this bug over bugzillla
<daf> ok, if this bug was related to just one LP bug, then you'd get taken straight to it
<daf> but it's related to two
<daf> looks like it might be a dup
<daf> at any rate, either of the two bugs listed will be the one you want
<daf> s/either of/one of/
<dholbach> I'd want the 19668 one :(
<seb128> could somebody do something about that moderation mail flood? people keep complaining about that all over the place
<Kinnison> dholbach: take the later numbered one then?
<daf> indeed, the dup is marked
<daf> jamesh: maybe the redirection code should be smarter about dup bugs
<seb128> dholbach: seems that there is no 19668
<daf> dholbach: Bugzilla had a duplicate for 19668, which also got imported
<seb128> a query on "sgid" with all the status possible return no such bug on launchpad
<daf> dholbach: I think #4648 is the imported 19668
<daf> oh, wait
<dholbach> daf: it isnt - look at the bugzilla bug - it's very long.
<seb128> so either it didn't get imported
<seb128> or query on a topic doesn't work
<daf> hmm
<daf> this is weird
<daf> it looks to me too as though the bug wasn't imported
<daf> I think jamesh is your man for fixing the problem
<daf> looks like he may have gone to bed already
<daf> so I'm going to suggest that you send him an email
<seb128> there is no hurry anyway
<daf> ok
<daf> I'm suspecting that it may be something to do with the fact that the bug was opened the day before the import
<daf> er, ignore that
<SteveA> Kinnison: check with cvd for mark's schedule.  I can be available whenever that is.
<Kinnison> SteveA: 4pm then
<Kinnison> SteveA: I'll confirm that with cvd
<Kinnison> Do we not update the launchpad (built) tree on chinstrap any more?
<daf> I believe lifeless claimed that it should be working again now
<daf> salgado!
<salgado> daf, yo!
<daf> you were missed
<daf> have a good break?
<salgado> really?
<salgado> had a very good one
<Kinnison> good to hear
* Kinnison ruffles salgado
<daf> salgado: yes, I kept looking at bugs and thinking "if only I could ask salgado about this"
<cprov> Kinnison: it's bronken since last wednesday, I think
* daf spams cprov some more
<Kinnison> cprov: aah
<cprov> daf: I've been doing great on bug triage, congrats, I really appreciate that !
<salgado> hey Kinnison. have you had a good break too?
<Kinnison> it was a good holiday. I need a break to recover from it
<daf> doesn't sound very restful to me
<salgado> daf, I can see some bugmail from you on my inbox. I promise to answer then today
<salgado> daf, if there's anything other than that, just ask
<daf> salgado: woo, thanks!
<daf> salgado: good to have you back :)
<salgado> nice to hear that. :)
<sivang> Boa vinda para trs salgado  :)
<daf> BjornT: a thought just popped into my head: bug keyword subscriptions -- e.g. "subscribe me to Launchpad bugs that have the 'poll' keyword"
<salgado> silbs, hi sivang! thanks
<salgado> sivang, ^
<daf> bom dia kiki
<sivang> salgado: :)
<kiko> hey hey hey
<kiko> if it ain't the great salgado
<kiko> lifeless, -built is still fucked. what's up with that?
<sivang> daf: a nice one
<salgado> hey kiko, how's it going?
<daf> sivang: how did you get on with Postgres?
<kiko> it's going okay
<sivang> daf: stub told me that script (utilities/launchpad-database-setup) is rarely used, so it's not going to be a best use of time, so I'm going to add the required entries to postgres by hand and continue from there.
<daf> er
<sivang> *best use of time to work/fix it/not-urgent etc..
<daf> I thought he said that converting it to Python would not be a good use of time
<sivang> hmm, then maybe I am wrong :-)
<daf> since the fix is done already, I thinkwe should apply iy
<daf> for future members of the Launchpad team
<daf> do you know if the fix works?
<sivang> oh - I just recalled (please excuse my out-of-sync, I'm doing 2 more things in parallel) the fix seems not to be the onyl thing we need to do,
<sivang> it's still failing, but on later stage.
<daf> ok
<daf> what's the failure?
<sivang> for some reason, even when executed "sudo -u postgres ..." gives the same error with patch cannot rename it's temp chunk back to the original file..
<daf> ok, then leave it, I guess
<sivang> I will be home around 16:45-17:00 UTC , and will try make it work once again, if you're still here I will ping you with the erros.
<daf> ok
<daf> seb128: cool, you're fixing my GNOME bugs now that we're using Malone :)
<seb128> daf: which ones? I was using malone for some time already before switching
<daf> ah, ok
<daf> it just seemed that way
<seb128> I'm rather trying to catch up with bug log for a week or so :p
<Kamion> jamesh: reading scrollback, FYI, spam sent to debbugs has never once managed to open a new bug, to my knowledge
<Kamion> (which extends over the last five or six years)
<Kamion> jamesh: the spam problem in debbugs is entirely about existing bugs, not new bugs, so is largely irrelevant to the reportbug issue
<Kamion> reportbug *can* send followups to existing bugs, but that's more of a niche use case that I don't think we have to care about particularly urgently
<daf> Kamion: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/28665
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28665: "Bugs from reportbug need to addressed" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Confirmed
* Kinnison lunches. ciau
<Kamion> daf: yes, I know, I'm just responding to something jamesh said earlier
<daf> Kamion: ok, just making sure you knew
<kiko> hey BjornT 
<BjornT> hi kiko 
<kiko> how's it going man?
<BjornT> well, just had a little sleep since i wasn't feeling too good. i feel much better now, though. anyway, just finished catching up with email and other stuff, so i will start to get some work done now.
<salgado> stu1, around?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Add forgotten test for bug 3289: Can't edit gstreamer-midi bounty. (r3000: kiko)
<kiko> r3000 r us
<daf> 3k revisions
<kiko> I cheated though
<bradb> lifeless: When will we be able to access the most recent version of rocketfuel again?
<kiko> bradb, the devel tree is working
<kiko> the built one is not
<stu1> salgado: Yo
<bradb> kiko: I see up to only 2976 in the devel tree.
<bradb> kiko: i.e., when doing bradb@chinstrap /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel $ bzr log | less
<salgado> hi stub. are the shipit reports scheduled as a cronjob now? if so, what's the day/time they're scheduled to run?
<stub> salgado: shipit reports are scheduled to run weekly at 0:00 UTC Monday.
<daf> bradb: bzr revno
<stub> salgado: Although todays ran a few hours late because I did it manually
<bradb> daf: 
<bradb> bradb@chinstrap /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel $ bzr revno
<bradb> 2976
<daf> bradb: yes, I was just pointing out that "bzr revno" is an easier way to get it than "bzr log"
<salgado> stub, okay. did anything went wrong so that you had to run then manually?
<bradb> daf: ah, ok, thanks
<stub> I'll see if I can do a push from balleny to chinstrap to up the revno. I doubt I can do anything about the auto pushing, but I may be able to do it manually
<stub> salgado: cut & paste error in the crontab
<daf> stub: good idea
<stub> Nope... looks like manual won't work without me doing stuff I'm not too sure about
<stub> I guess I can rsync the branch to a different chinstrap location...
<Mirv> see error OOPS-16A614 - cannot open editproposedmembers or the links that are e-mailed when someone is trying to join the team
<kiko> Mirv, I /think/ that is fixed, but I may be wrong
<kiko> salgado, can you check up on Mirv's report?
<Mirv> just got that, and still getting at eg. https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-fi/+members/+editproposedmembers
* salgado checks
<kiko> Mirv, it might just not have been rolled out
<stub> bradb: You can pull changes from /tmp/lpdevel
<bradb> stub: Thanks.
<kiko> thanks stub 
<kiko> man, lifeless, can you fix rocketfuel and KEEP IT FIXED
<kiko> K THX BYE
<Mirv> salgado/kiko: any ETA on the rollout if it's so?
<bradb> what kiko said :)
<kiko> that's stub's department
<stub> Rollout is in about 14 hours
<Mirv> stub: ok, thanks
<stub> Probably rev 2992, which was HEAD as of Friday some time.
<stub> So if it was fixed before friday, it will go out
<Mirv> while I'm at it, it doesn't seem that anyone approved/declined ever gets e-mails about that, so the text field asking for reason for acceptance/decline will seemingly go to /dev/null.
<kiko> that's also salgado's
<salgado> I think there's a bug open for that already. checking now
<kiko> salgado, Mirv the bug originally mentioned (about the broken URLs) was fixed by daf in revno 2985.
<kiko> bug 6372, daf
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6372: "approving members broken" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Dafydd Harries, Status: Fix Committed http://launchpad.net/bugs/6372
<daf> hmm?
<kiko> was who fixed the bug. ;)
<daf> oh, right
<daf> I think it landed round about Thursday
<kiko> right
<kiko> BjornT, how busy are you this week?
<kiko> and bradb we should talk a bit with SteveA about keywords
<kiko> there's been "developments"
<bradb> kiko: Sure.
<kiko> stub, so you're cutting up revno 2992?
<kiko> I'll only report up to there then
<kiko> that way the rollout and the report match up
* bradb grits teeth very hard at not being able to land status notes as comments for last week's report, due to not being able to access latest rocketfuel
<BjornT> kiko: i'm sure i have things to do to keep me busy all week, but not much is really urgent. why? do you want me to do something else?
<stub> kiko: Yup
<kiko> BjornT, well, we need to put some work into externalsystem.py to improve malone-bugzilla syncing, which might be an invitation to implement some improvements to bug watches
<kiko> is that the sort of work you'd find interesting?
* carlos -> lunch
<kiko> carlos, before you go, this is the week for pomsgsetview and bug 1681 right?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1681: "Viewing a translation page fails in unix2newlines" Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Major, Assigned to: Carlos Perell Marn, Status: In Progress http://launchpad.net/bugs/1681
<BjornT> kiko: sure, it sounds interesting. what are the major problems at the moment?
<carlos> kiko, an I hope more things, pomsgsetpage is mostly done
<kiko> BjornT, well, I know of two problems: a) watch status and bugtask status should be linked b) we hit bugzilla.gnome.org N times when updating the status for N bugtasks
<carlos> kiko, mainly, I want to work on language packs and poimport fixes
<kiko> carlos, okay, cool
<kiko> BjornT, can you find out if there a specification on improving bug watches?
<BjornT> kiko: ok, i'll take a look at it later, have to eat now. i think there is a spec or two, but i don't know how the status of them.
<kiko> BjornT, let's talk then after you eat, I'm interested 
<kiko> salgado, what's your plan for this week beyond reviewing cprov's code?
<kiko> what's left of mirror management?
<salgado> kiko, I don't have a plan yet. matsubara said he has some branches for me to review, though
<kiko> he does
<salgado> kiko, for mirror management, we need to write the scripts that are going to check the mirrors. I guess it's mainly this what's missing
<kiko> maybe that's something you could do together with the reviews this week?
<salgado> if the reviews don't take up too much time I might be able to finish it. anyway, I guess I can at least start this week
<kiko> that'd be good.
<Nafallo> kiko: is there any way we can remove _the product_ gajim?
<kiko> Nafallo, I can hide it, but it have undesireable effects. why remove it?
<Nafallo> upstream says it confuses users to have both gajim and ubuntu/gajim
<Nafallo> so request by nkour
<kiko> is it just a translation problem?
* Nafallo goes to find out, but it seems so
<kiko> if so, I understand what he's complaining about and I might have a fix in my tree that jordi and I worked on
<Nafallo> let's see what he says. I've copy-pasted this to him.
<Nafallo> [15.29.05]  nkour: not only transl
<Nafallo> [15.29.08]  nkour: it's also bugs etc
<Nafallo> [15.29.19]  nkour: tell him to hide it or delete it for good from outside ubu
<kiko> hmmm.
<Nafallo> so he want's it hidden/deleted it seems.
<kiko> well, I think the problem is more that we don't communicate well the difference between products and distro packages.
<kiko> and I am loathe to hide this package for that reason
<kiko> the only legal reason to hide a product would be if it was garbage or didn't exist.
<stub> where is the launchpad meta patchage?
<stub> erm... package
<kiko> in dapper?
<kiko> stub, and breezy
<kiko> it's called launchpad-dependencies
<bradb> seb128: Hi. Might you have some time to provide feedback to my "Use Cases for Package Bug Reports" email at some point today?
<seb128> bradb: hey, what would that been about?
<bradb> seb128: The report showing all bugs filed on things for which you are a bug contact.
<bradb> (You, and possibly/probably teams to which you belong.)
<seb128> those are basically the stuff I'm responsive for
<seb128> what should I say on the topic? :)
<Nafallo> kiko: I asked nkour to join and fix his issues for himself instead :-)
<nkour> kiko, you're the same pygtk guy?
<nkour> the FAQ guy?
<nkour> AKA "hi" :D
* Nafallo goes out to fetch some food :-), see ya
<bradb> seb128: I had some questions: How do you expect to use this report? What information do you want to see? Should it aggregate all package bugs, or breakdown per package?
<nkour> Nafallo, and \sh can verify that they get reports that are ubu-specific (They patch with some patches for LP) in normal gajim that should not have been in LP from day one
<jamesh> seb128: bugzilla bug 19668 did not get imported because dholbach added a watch on it to LP bug 4648, and we were using the watches to associate b.u.c bugs with LP bugs
<nkour> kiko, so please only leave it as ubu and not as both as it's super confusing to even us
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 19668: "[dapper]  please add pwcx webcam decompressor" Fix req. for: Ubuntu, Severity: Wishlist, Assigned to: Adam Conrad, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/19668
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4648: "games (Ubuntu) - some games are not working" Fix req. for: gnome-games (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Ubuntu GNOME Team, Status: Fix Released http://launchpad.net/bugs/4648
<\sh> nkour: what?
<dholbach> jamesh: so i'll never close that bug :)
<seb128> jamesh: I though it would be imported as a dup or something
<seb128> bradb: k, I'm quite busy on other stuff atm, I'll ping you back later on that if that's ok?
<jamesh> seb128: no.
<bradb> seb128: Sure, whatever suits you suits me.
<jamesh> seb128: the dupes listed in Launchpad are actually imported versions of the dupes of bugzilla bug
<seb128> I see
<\sh> nkour: about what bugs are you talking?
<Alinux> ciao ciao :)
<kiko> nkour, sorry, was inside mutt
* kiko re-reads
<kiko> Goblin?
<nkour> hi \sh 
<nkour> \sh, do you remember the gpg_agent = True patch you ahd? that should be in yours. it's eaiser to have *one* place in LP than two. especially since we (upstread devs) don't use LP for what it offers
<nkour> kiko, please remove so only one gajim in LP exists ;)
<kiko> nkour, do you understand why there are two?
<\sh> nkour: well, yes, but I think it's a matter of communication. The problem is, that LP is different from any other bugtracker. It has products, which is normally the real upstream, and the distro specific product. 
<kiko> the ubuntu package is not the same as the upstream product
<kiko> upstream does tarball releases and maintains an rcs somewhere
<kiko> the package is a packaged version or snapshot of upstream
<kiko> there can be bugs in both parts of the process
<kiko> and translations differ between them as well
<kiko> which is why they are different in launchpad
<kiko> that difference isn't entirely clear from the UI however
<\sh> nkour: and there is no way we can solve the problems of not understanding this. It's something we have to address towards our users.
<nkour> kiko, so as upstream I cannot remove my own product from the upstream place?
<kiko> nkour, I can reassign it to someone else if you like.
<nkour> kiko, we use TRAC to do our job. you use LP to do yours. shouldn't be that hard. I do not like someone else to maintain sth that looks like official dev place of Gajim, but still I do not like that I do this
<nkour> what I ask is: have it in UBU and have a LP place for it and that's it
<kiko> nkour, the product and the package are different.
<nkour> but I think I'm repeating myself from day one
<nkour> kiko, ok rm product. leave pkg
<kiko> for bugs in particular, you can use bugwatches to link your trac watches with tasks
<nkour> a. it's doesn't seem obvius and I don't have the time to do that; b. even if it was one click I'm not forced to do that right?
<\sh> nkour: could you do me a favour, and add to the product description a sentence like: If you want to report bugs towards non-packaged version of gajim, please go to http://... if you have a bug report for the ubuntu version of gajim, please go to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gajim
<nkour> \sh, could kiko does all us a favor (users, devs, you guys) and rm it so it's clear what is Ubu and what is not?
<nkour> do*
<\sh> nkour: i'm not familiar with the internal structure of launchpad, but I don't think this is somehow possible, as I understand the layout, there is no distro package without an upstream product.
<kiko> nkour, even if I do remove it, nothing prevents someone else from coming in and registering it. that's not the right fix.
<\sh> kiko: correct me if i'm wrong
<kiko> the link between them is not mandatory
<nkour> kiko, ok so I will make the product desc (which is the only thing I can modify and is somehow visible) sure to say it's abandoned page
<nkour> this is brutal but same is how LP works in my eyes
<nkour> or reassign to \sh and let him update as he wants
<kiko> either is acceptable, I guess.
<nkour> I won't bother anymore even asking stuff. it's been really many months ;)
<nkour> kiko, please assign to \sh and Nafallo 
<kiko> it would help if we worked on making the distinction more useful, perhaps
<nkour> the page is aftearll as is alreayda abadoned as it refeers to 0.8
<kiko> sure.
<nkour> kiko, thanks.
<kiko> \sh, are you okay with owning the upstream page?
<nkour> kiko, to my eyes and to some devs. LP how it works now (and the last months) is like a prison you're forced to go
<\sh> kiko: use MOTUIM team as owner for the upstream page :)
<nkour> and you will always have the stamp on ur body
<nkour> this for sure is not a nice feelig :)
<kiko> wake up pqm
<ohoel> could anyone enlighten me as to how rosetta translations interact with upstream gnome?
<bradb> jamesh: Double-checking: the script was run to Cc the Ubuntu devs to all Ubuntu bugs, right?
<jamesh> bradb: yes.  I also ran a similar script for all Launchpad project bugs
<jamesh> so ubuntu-bugs is subscribed to all public Ubuntu bugs, and "launchpad" is subscribed to all launchpad bugs
<bradb> Great, thanks. I'll update MaloneRunsUbuntuTaskList re: Ubuntu bugs.
<jamesh> ubuntu-bugs is set as the distro contact, so it is getting subscribed to new bugs too
<bradb> cool
<bradb> daf: To change the upstream target of a bug, you can change the product on the +editstatus page. You needn't reject-and-reopen.
<bradb> Oh, I can see that you did that in later bug reports. I was noticing reject-and-reopens initially.
<jordi> kiko: yes, the distro/product confusion keeps coming every week no matter how well we try to explain
<jordi> they just find it too confusing
<seb128> I find it confusing too
<jordi> I have a hard time justifying it myself.
<bradb> I've watched reporting a bug on product vs. source package confuse many a Malone newbie.
<sivang> distro is just a special kind of product , and big part of launchpad revlovles around it, that it deserves it's own object path I guess
<seb128> what I hate is to have to go on 3 different pages to close and upstream bug, mark the distro one as patch commited and comment
<desrt> + it's weird getting like 4 emails every time someone modifies a bug in a way that they could have done all-at-once with bugzilla
<bradb> seb128: I'm at war with pqm to try and land the status changes + comment widget patch.
<seb128> would be nice :)
<bradb> It's currently #3 in the queue: http://pqm.ubuntu.com/, though I would be somewhat surprised if it got processed before my day finished.
<bradb> This patch also fixes major layout issues on the +editstatus page
<kiko> bradb, I think pqm is jammed
<bradb> kiko: Sadly, I don't /think/ it is. I've seen it take longer than this to mirror. I hope I'm wrong.
<kiko> no
<kiko> it's jammed
<einheit_> Kinnison: ping
<Kinnison> einheit_: pong
<bradb> kiko: How do you tell that the mirroring is jammed?
<kiko> not the mirrorring
<kiko> the actual processing of the queue
<bradb> Well, the branch in #1 has already landed.
<bradb> Then it sits in #1 while it mirrors.
<bradb> I've seen this mirroring take an entire workday.
<kiko> I told elmo to kick pqm
<kiko> lifeless can mirror when he fixes the problem
<kiko> why doesn't he rsync mirror?
<bradb> no idea
* bradb & # lunch
<kiko> BjornT, how was lunch?
<kiko> or dinner as it may be
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Add forgotten test for bug 3289: Can't edit gstreamer-midi bounty. (r3001)
<Sero> do you know how long should I wait for approval my ship request (2000 CDs) ?
<Sero> should somebody contact with me?
<carlos> Sero, With that amount of CDs, yes, I think someone will contact you
<Sero> so... I'm waiting :)
<hyperactivecrond> is there a site admin around who could un-delete my wiki accounts
<hyperactivecrond> please?
<carlos> hyperactivecrond, undelete?
<hyperactivecrond> carlos: yes
<carlos> hyperactivecrond, you have a form at https://launchpad.net/people/carlos/+editwikinames (change carlos with your account name)
<carlos> hyperactivecrond, where you can add them
<hyperactivecrond> ok....
<carlos> but it's the same form where you remove them
<hyperactivecrond> ah
<hyperactivecrond> how does one remove them?
<carlos> you have a 'Remove' flag on the right
<carlos> I think you cannot remove the ubuntu's one
<hyperactivecrond> ... alright
<hyperactivecrond> i can't login to the wiki though
<carlos> hyperactivecrond, what are you using as login?
<carlos> hyperactivecrond, your login is your launchpad login not the wikiname
<hyperactivecrond> as login? to the wiki?
<carlos> yes
<hyperactivecrond> ccmolik@sbcglobal.net
<carlos> yeah, that should work
<carlos> salgado, ^^^^ Could you help here?
<hyperactivecrond> it says 'wrong password;
<hyperactivecrond> sorry wrong password  *
<kiko> ddaa?
<kiko> question for you in bug 5573
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5573: "Cannot use sftp URLs for branches" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: In Progress http://launchpad.net/bugs/5573
<kiko> or jblack/lifeless
<matsubara> kiko: ddaa already answered that. 
<kiko> the bug wasn't updated, then, matsubara 
<matsubara> kiko: btw, it's already fixed and reviewed. Just waiting a answer from stub.
<kiko> cool
<matsubara> kiko: I need to know if he can change a DB constraint for that field. Currently it's using urlparse which doesn't accepts sftp.
<carlos> hyperactivecrond, You need to wait for salgado or spiv. I think they are the experts on that part of launchpad
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Production config updates - librarian has moved (r3002: Stuart Bishop)
<hyperactivecrond> ok.
<salgado> hyperactivecrond, if you try that same email/password pair on https://launchpad.net/+login it works?
<hyperactivecrond> yes salgado 
<kiko> hyperactivecrond, did you ever select the option "Disable my account forever" in the wiki?
<hyperactivecrond> ... yes...
<kiko> well, then :)
* kiko smiles
<kiko> okay, let me see what I can do.
<hyperactivecrond> thx so much kiko
<hyperactivecrond> i knew tht was the prob..
<kiko> hyperactivecrond, what's your launchpad username?
<hyperactivecrond> kiko: ChristopherCmolik
<carlos> kiko, shouldn't we disable that option from the wikis that are integrated with launchpad?
<ddaa> matsubara: Absolutely, you need to write another validator for the DB constraint.
<kiko> carlos, see my email to launchpad
<BjornT> kiko: lunch was good. do you want to discuss bug watches?
<carlos> kiko, oh, ok ;-)
<kiko> BjornT, sure, if you like
<ddaa> matsubara: and propagate that to a new Vocabulary or whatever is used for form validation.
<kiko> ddaa, there's no automagic way of doing that nowadays..
<ddaa> kiko: I did not expect that to be automagic.
<ddaa> On the contrary, I expect it to be a (relatively) large amount of boring coding.
<SteveA> Kinnison: ping
<BjornT> kiko: ok. i found only one spec, BugWatchTaskLinkage, which is only half finished, and somehow marked implemented, even though i'm quite sure that it isn't. i think i'll create a new spec to describe what i want to do.
<kiko> BjornT, that sounds like a good step.
<kiko> don't be overambitious
* carlos -> out 
<carlos> see you later
* Kinnison goes to look at making dinner
<Kinnison> ciau
<BjornT> kiko: don't worry, it will be a small spec. the first step i want to do is to make the bug task read only (apart from the bug watch) if it has a bug watch, and have status and so on pulled from the remote bug.
<BjornT> kiko: does that sound like a good start?
<kiko> like an excellent start!
<BjornT> kiko: cool. i'll send you an email tomorrow describing a bit more what plans i have, i feel that i'm too tired to discuss it atm in detail.
<kiko> thanks
<elmo> jamesh: do you think it'd be possible to add something to the activity log for all the bugs imported from bugzilla?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [r=jamesh]  Implement BugStatusChangesAsComments, Phase One, (r3003: Brad Bollenbach)
<kiko> rock and roll bradb 
* bradb 1, pqm 0
<bradb> That one's for you, seb128 
<seb128> bradb: rock !
<seb128> bradb: status/comment change is on prod so?
<kiko> seb128, next week only.
<cyberix> Just notified that gnunet and gnunet-gtk dapper packages are available in launchpad.
<cyberix> All functions related are just gray.
<cyberix> Do I have to enable them somehow?
<kiko> can you give me an example?
<cyberix> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+package/gnunet
<cyberix> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+package/gnunet-gtk
<kiko> You actually need to get to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/gnunet
<kiko> that's harsh
<kiko> daf?
<SteveA> kiko: i was just talking with elmo
<SteveA> elmo was trying to file a bug on libpng in dapper
<SteveA> but all the navigation gets you to is to report a bug on libpng in ubuntu
<SteveA> the report-a-bug menu link for libpgn in dapper points to report a bug on it in ubuntu
<SteveA> bradb: actually, this is one for you
<kiko> I think bradb's working on filing bugs for binary packages, btw
<cyberix> Ok, but there I get "No Translatable Templates Available" message.
<SteveA> this is for a source package
<SteveA> elmo: can you post some URLs please?
<elmo> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/libpng/+bugs
<elmo> clicking on reporting a bug, goes to
<elmo> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/libpng/+filebug
<bradb> elmo: You can't file a bug on a distro release, only on "the current release", i.e., the generic Ubuntu +filebug page
<bradb> The UI doesn't make this very clear though.
<SteveA> oh yeah, i remember now
<SteveA> i keep forgetting the details of the malone model
<bradb> I'll open a bug for this.
<bradb> bug 28710
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28710: "Bug filing UI is confusing for release-oriented bug reporters" Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/28710
<kiko> jblack, have you ever used pyflakes?
<lifeless> kiko: I'm looking into it
<kiko> thanks lifeless 
<lifeless> kiko: *something* is leaving stale locks
<kiko> I just thought of you
<lifeless> and that is fucking the update script, as you would expect
<kiko> note that I told elmo to kill pqm today 
<lifeless> why ?
<kiko> it hung for hours on one of the committs
<lifeless> if it looks like its hung, its doing sftp push.
<lifeless> thats probably what caused the stale lock.
<kiko> why don't you rsync?
<lifeless> please, dont ever kill pqm itself, only kill the test suite processes
<kiko> the commits afterwards didn t break
<lifeless> yes, they did
<lifeless> I have the tracebacks here
<kiko> you need to explain that to elmo because I personally don't do anything
<lifeless> they committed locally, but didn't push to chinstrap
<kiko> just complain 
<kiko> but again, why can't you rsync?
<mantiena-baltix> kiko, hi
<kiko> hey mantiena-baltix 
<kiko> what's up?
<mantiena-baltix> I still have problems on http://launchpad.net/distros/baltix/+addmilestone - I get an error about permissions :(
<mantiena-baltix> you told me 2 days ago, that you fix this problem, but It seems you forgot :(
<kiko> mantiena-baltix, I didn't forget, but this change will only be rolled out into production by next week.
<kiko> the process for rolling out changes to production involves a one-week staging period.
<lifeless> rsync is not safe to concurrently accessed branches
<lifeless> rocketfuel is such.
<bradb> mantiena-baltix: We can add the milestone for you in the meantime, as admins, until the permission fix lands.
<mantiena-baltix> kiko, ok, thanks for explanation
<bradb> mantiena-baltix: Do you want me to add a milestone for you, or do you prefer to wait until the permission bugfix lands?
<mantiena-baltix> bradb, I don't know what info should be filled in milestone page :(
<bradb> mantiena-baltix: a name (something that would make sense as part of a URL) and, optionally, a target date
<bradb> e.g. "future", "1.0"
<mantiena-baltix> bradb, could you make screenshot of add milestone page and put it somewhere at internet, for example at ftp://ftp.akl.lt/incoming ?
<mantiena-baltix> bradb, doesn milestone mean release ?
<bradb> mantiena-baltix: I uploaded the page to your incoming dir. milestone_page.tiff.
<bradb> mantiena-baltix: A milestone needn't correspond to a release, but it probably often would.
<kiko> lifeless, how long does an sftp push take?
<kiko> 8 hours? wow.
<bradb> kiko: See dude, I was serious about the delay. :)
<kiko> depressing
<lifeless> kiko: thats the longest I've seen
<lifeless> kiko: and why we are focused on the versionedfile branch, landing that will make massive differences to performance.
<kiko> lifeless, why does it take so long being inside the datacenter?
<kiko> the sheer size of the tree?
<kiko> network should be fast, right?
<lifeless> no, there are bad O algorithms in the current pull logic
<kiko> bradb, can you add some extra implementation strategy to https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadWhatsNew -- ?
<lifeless> and the sftp latency while small is multiplied hugely.
<mantiena-baltix> bradb, so, warty is ubuntu distribution milestone or not ?
<lifeless> you have seen local merges take some time I'm sure
<kiko> bradb, I have no idea where to put the file, how to access it from content code, etc?
<kiko> lifeless, they take about 2 minutes per revision
<bradb> mantiena-baltix: It could be, yeah.
<bradb> mantiena-baltix: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/. The "Ubuntu Milestones" portlet shows what they're using.
<lifeless> so, if you have a branch that has 10 commits on it, thats 20 minutes, and then consider that sftp is (say) 10 times slower than local disk
<lifeless> thats 200 minutes - 3 hours
<kiko> I see.
<kiko> bummer man
<bradb> kiko: Looking at LWN now...
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> bradb, I'll email launchpad about it anyhow
<lifeless> kiko: indeed.
<kiko> lifeless, would nfs be faster?
* kiko tries to run away
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> we need to fix the root cause
<kiko> lifeless, you could rsync and then merge locally
<kiko> have you considered that?
<kiko> rsync to  tempdir on chinstrap
<kiko> merge in to launchpad
<kiko> or something similar
<lifeless> then we would need to run bzr in ssh on chinstrap
<lifeless> thats getting awfully complex
<lifeless> compared to just fixing the root cause.
<lifeless> and time spent on that is time not spent on the root cause.
<kiko> some things need wallclock time to sort out though
<lifeless> well, pqm has been keeping up
<kiko> I am assuming there are design issues still to iron out in the root cause
<lifeless> except when it gets killed and then cannot push to chinstrap
<kiko> lifeless, it was already not pushing before
<kiko> and it hasn't pushed for the last 5 days
<lifeless> kiko: I fixed it.
<mantiena-baltix> baltix has some releases already, 0.7x was released about 2 years ago (in this release Morphix live CD and installation technology and Debian package were used), 0.8x was released about 1 year ago (ubuntu 5.04 live CD technology and Debian Sarge packages were used) and 1.0 was released this few months ago and in this version Ubuntu 5.10 startup technology and Ubuntu 5.10 packages as base were used
<lifeless> kiko: it has been broken again by something causing a stale lock.
<kiko> lifeless, unfortunately, the last revision is still the same since thursday
<mantiena-baltix> bradb, so, I wanna document these Baltix releases in launchpad
<kiko> so while you may have fixed it indeed
<kiko> we are still unable to make any progress
<kiko> if you have a mitigation strategy to suggest other than "wait for bzr" I'm all ears
<kiko> and I'm okay with wait for bzr, but it looks damn bad on the resum
<lifeless> there are no design issues blocking this
<bradb> mantiena-baltix: right...
<lifeless> there is a branch that is nearly ready to merge
<lifeless> and we're all working on that and its pre-reqs like mad.
<bradb> mantiena-baltix: Like https://launchpad.net/distros/baltix/+addrelease ?
<lifeless> anyway its 8am, I haven't had breakfast. so -> me gets caffiene and food now that pqm is running again
<mantiena-baltix> bradb, I still don't understand what difference is between milestone and release. It seems ubuntu releases are same like milestones
<bradb> mantiena-baltix: milestones are arbitrary
<bradb> e.g. "future", "fooconf"
<lifeless> kiko: it has 562 revisions to push. Patience will be required.
<kiko> I am considering suicide so perhaps it won't matter
<lifeless> can I have your mountain bike ?
<bradb> mantiena-baltix: Some workflows have targets that line-up conveniently with releases.
<kiko> lifeless, one of them, sure
<lifeless> sweet. suicide away.
<lifeless> evolution is making me feel the same way though
<lifeless> FUCKING thing just hung again.
<bradb> mantiena-baltix: Does that make sense?
<bradb> kiko: Conflicts seem a definite concern with LWN, even with categories. It seems like a guaranteed conflict between people trying to land.
<kiko> bradb, I am suggesting editing it myself, every week, with launchpad report content
<bradb> That's an improvement over what I've read. I wonder if we can avoid a text file.
<kiko> see my email :)
<bradb> ok, /me reads
<jordi> ha ha.
<jordi> kiko's launchpad-users post is held captive in my jail.
<kiko> cool
<kiko> I love jail
<jordi> I don't. So I EMPTIED it.
<LarstiQ> throw those bums out!
<kiko> you know
<kiko> there used to be a site called jailbabes.com
<kiko> http://web.archive.org/web/19981201205154/http://www.jailbabes.com/
<kiko> http://web.archive.org/web/19990202055305/www.jailbabes.com/white/aw21770.html
<jordi> kiko: woah
<jordi> Georgia says:
<jordi> I'm out-going, friendly, curious, energetic and fun. I like reading, tennis, books, education and learning anything new. I have high morals and a strong mind and appreciate the same qualities.
<kiko> sounds like my kind of jailbabe
<kiko> the smoking: yes is a bit of a turnoff
<kiko> she's interested in getting to know both boys and girls
<kiko> "man could have a damn fine weekend in vegas with this stuff"
<jordi> haha
<jordi> the web in 1999 was cool :)
<kiko> indeed it was
<mantiena-baltix> bradb, as I understand difference between milestone and release is, that milestone has list of bugs and features and release has list of packages ;)
<jordi> Christine does not smoke. She only drinks.
<bradb> mantiena-baltix: That's nearly the way it's modeled in Launchpad, except that you can attach bug reports to releases, to ensure a fix for a specific release, i.e., for backport and security critical fixes.
<bradb> mantiena-baltix: In other words, attaching a bug report to a specific release is backward-looking, e.g., security fix or backport fix, and milestones are forward-looking, e.g., we aim to fix these bugs by this date.
<kiko> lifeless, will you know of the progress of the push?
<mantiena-baltix> bradb, ok, thanks for help. Only one thing I still don't understand is why ubuntu has 2 - ubuntu-6.04 and dapper milestones, which describe one release. What difference is between ubuntu6.04 and dapper milestones ?
<bradb> mantiena-baltix: I'm guessing that the ubuntu-* ones were brought in from our Bugzilla data import.
<kiko> jordi, bug 6499
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6499: "Import queue oopses when trying to accept an item" Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/6499
<mantiena-baltix> bradb, and what difference between dapper  and ubuntu 6.04 milestones ?
<bradb> mantiena-baltix: Probably nothing. I doubt adding both was intentional.
<bradb> But the UI won't prevent it; it'll let you add milestones as you wish.
* jordi shakes fist at import queue
<mantiena-baltix> ;)
<mantiena-baltix> I also have ame problems on http://launchpad.net/distros/baltix/+addrelease like on +milestone - I get an error about permissions :(
<mantiena-baltix> s/ame/same
<bradb> mantiena-baltix: Sorry, right after I pasted that URL I realized it was probably protected with the same permissions.
<mantiena-baltix> ;)
<bradb> mantiena-baltix: For that, you'll have to wait until the permissions fix gets rolled out. It's a more complicated form.
<mantiena-baltix> bradb, I hope this will be fixed with same fix, which is made by kiko 
<kiko> I need rocketfuel to update 
<bradb> kiko: Hm, actually +addrelease is launchpad.Admin
<kiko> right
<kiko> addrelease is more complicated 
<kiko> thankfully it isn't something you need to use so much
<bradb> indeed
<kiko> > +        try:
<kiko> > +            return  ProductRelease.selectOne(query)
<kiko> > +        except SQLObjectNotFound:
<kiko> > +            return default
<kiko> guys, IIRC selectOne returns None when it doesn't find anything -- and not SQLObjectNotFound.
<kiko> gneuman, where did you get that code from?
<jordi> kiko: can reproduce, see buglog
<kiko> jordi, it may be that the tree isn't updated. we'll find out tomorrow when stub rolls out, can you test again then jordi?
<mantiena-baltix> kiko, bradb, SteveA: what name is better to milestones and to releases ? Baltix 0.8 and 0.9 versions are compatible with Debian Sarge (uses Debian Sarge packages as base) and Baltix 1.0, 1.1 and 1.2 are based on Ubuntu 5.10 "breezy"
<kiko> those would be 5 releases, mantiena-baltix 
<mantiena-baltix> kiko, but 2 milestones, right ?
<jordi> kiko: yah
<kiko> mantiena-baltix, milestones are just something to organize bugs around
<kiko> they are always forward-looking
<lifeless> kiko: its does three out of 562
<lifeless> kiko: did you ask stub/elmo to kill pqm on thursday ?
<mantiena-baltix> kiko, ubuntu distibution milestones are identifical to releases
<lifeless> (I'm trying to figure out why a stale lock happened on thursday
<kiko> lifeless, can't remember. possibly.
<kiko> mantiena-baltix,  I didn't understand that phrase.
<mantiena-baltix> kiko, ubuntu distibution has same milestones like releases (milestone names are identifical to release names)
<kiko> sure, mantiena-baltix. but a release is always in the past, and a useful milestone is usually in the future.
<kiko> you can have milestones that happen between releases, too
<mantiena-baltix> kiko, ok, I think I understand ;)
<kiko> cool.
<kiko> cprov, builds finished on dogfood
<cprov> kiko: I know 
<kiko> cprov, are you going to rekick those 3 leftovers?
<cprov> kiko: not today, have damaged the chroot by trying to mount dev-pts
<kiko> really?
<kiko> what happened?
<mantiena-baltix> but I still don't know what name is better to use for milestones and what for releases. I'm still developing Baltix 0.9.x, which is compatible with Debian Sarge (uses Debian Sarge packages as base) and Baltix 1.x (current version is 1.2beta), which is based on Ubuntu 5.10 "breezy"
<cprov> kiko: freak BSCT, will requests dsilvers 
<mantiena-baltix> so, maybe I should use "sarge" and "breezy" for milestone names ?
<mantiena-baltix> ubuntu uses codenames for release names, but baltix has many releases and not all releases has codenames ;)
<bradb> mantiena-baltix: It's your distro. Use whatever you think you can work best with.
<bradb> The names should probably be things that will make sense to your users too, and the people that would report Baltix bugs.
<mantiena-baltix> bradb, because milestones are for bugs and features I think it would be wise to use same codenames like distributions, on which these Baltix milestones are based
<bradb> Your intuition is probably right.
<mantiena-baltix> I think it would be easier to users and developers - if milestone name is "breezy" then users will know, that this milestone has probably same bugs like ubuntu (of cource Baltix has less bugs, because it fixes some ubuntu bugs ;)
<mantiena-baltix> but question is if 2 or more releases can be made from same milestone ?
<jblack> kiko: fyflakes, never heard of it
<bradb> mantiena-baltix: You can have as many milestones as you want. There is no forced relationship between your milestones and your releases.
<bradb> mantiena-baltix: In between two releases, you might have used four or five different milestones to coordinate development. Launchpad will be more than happy with you working that way.
<jblack> kiko: Looks kinda cool. Its like pylint. 
<mantiena-baltix> bradb, but if I use vice-versa - 2 milestones and 5 releases ?
<bradb> mantiena-baltix: Sure, whatever works for you.
<kiko> jblack, yeah, give it a try and use it -- it would have caught many of the errors I saw on launchpad-errors
* bradb heads off, later all
<jblack> kiko: That was a case of forgetting to run the tests. :)
<jblack> But thats a great thing to know about
<mantiena-baltix> kiko, so, I will have an ability to add milestones and releases after 5 days ?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
#launchpad 2006-01-22
<seb128> how comes than some people still comment on bugzilla?
<dholbach> seb128: are the comments on bugzilla and launchpad in sync?
<seb128> dholbach: ??
<dholbach> which bug is it?
<seb128> dholbach: bugzilla should be read-only, I guess that some people still have the login activated from before the migration or something
<seb128> dholbach: not going to make a difference, you are not a bugzilla admin :)
<dholbach> ...
<seb128> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=19777 got one
<Ubugtu> Ubuntu bug 19777: "Program freeze on selecting directory using gnome file chooser" Product: Ubuntu, Component: gtk+2.0, Severity: normal, Assigned to: seb128@ubuntu.com, Status: NEEDINFO
<dholbach> I just wanted to know if launchpad and bugzilla have the same comments in those cases.
<seb128> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15372 got one saturday
<Ubugtu> Ubuntu bug 15372: "alts_toggle breaks instead of overriding ralt -> l3" Product: Ubuntu, Component: xkeyboard-config, Severity: major, Assigned to: daniel.stone@ubuntu.com, Status: REOPENED
<seb128> dholbach: there is no gateway between both
<seb128> dholbach: the import was a one run stuff and bugzilla is supposed to be locked (if I got it right)
<dholbach> I see. :/
<mpt> oh dear
<mpt> so Bugzilla login was disabled, but that didn't stop people who had checked the "Remember me" checkbox or whatever it was
<mpt> Fortunately that particular comment was mostly noise ;-)
<seb128> yeah, but I've got 3 on saturday too
<seb128> and I'm not subscribed to every bugs on it
<mpt> jamesh?
<jamesh> mpt: yeah?
<mpt> can you turn off bug editing for real, instead of just turning off logging in? :-)
<mpt> (on bugzilla)
<jamesh> mpt: I don't know
<jamesh> I used the method to disable editing that kiko suggested
<mpt> well it seems not to be working
<jamesh> it'd probably be worth changing the db permissions at this point, actually
<mpt> jamesh, a cheap and nasty way to fix the problem right now would be to delete process_bug.cgi and enter_bug.cgi
<jamesh> mpt: I don't have the ability to do any of these things on my own though
<mpt> who does?
<jamesh> we'd need elmo or Znarl
<mpt> ... followed up later by hacking show_bug.cgi to display the data as text rather than form fields
<mpt> ok, so it's an rt thang
<mpt> what's the rt address?
<jamesh> I just use the web interface
<jamesh> https://rt.admin.canonical.com/
<mpt> ok, I'll request that now
<dholbach> good night everybody.
<mpt> except it wants a "username"
<jamesh> the login is the same as the one we use for https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com
<jamesh> iirc
<jamesh> and the canonical wiki
<mpt> ok
<elmo> eww eww
<elmo> please use mail
<elmo> to create tickets
<elmo> otherwise they come from a generic user and replies don't go to anyone
<elmo> just mail rt@admin.canonical.com
<mpt> ok
<elmo> jamesh: did you see my question earlier about the activity log in malone?
<jamesh> elmo: no
<de_wizze> do we raise web design questions here ?
<elmo> 18:48 < elmo> jamesh: do you think it'd be possible to add something to the activity log for all the bugs imported from bugzilla?
<mpt> de_wizze, what kind of Web design questions?
<de_wizze> how about default setting concerns
<mpt> about the design of Launchpad? yes
<jamesh> elmo: I suppose so.  What do you think would be appropriate?
<mpt> about Web design in general? no :-)
<lifeless> allYouBugsBelongToUs
<elmo> jamesh: just any note that amounts to "imported from bugzilla on dd-mm-yyyy" or whatever?
<de_wizze> Web Design - the launchpad page has horizontal scroolbars in IE
<elmo> [orthogonally-ish, in general I'd love to see activity log more widely used, last I checked, it doesn't record outgoing emails] 
<mpt> de_wizze, every page?
<mpt> or just the front page?
<mpt> or just some other page?
<de_wizze> every page that I have been to so far
<lifeless> if we are whinging about malone, where is the 'malone spams me when I change something' bug on the fixlist ?
<elmo> oh the non-subscriber stuff?
<elmo> that might be me :/
<lifeless> ?
<de_wizze> I think is has to do with the fact that a width of 100% is hard coded into the table class named "header"
<elmo> lifeless: oh, nm, you're talking about something else, I guess.  do you mean the fact you get mail?
<elmo> lifeless: or the fact you get "post from a non-subscriber" whines from mailman?
<lifeless> elmo: no, I mean that say I open a bug in malone on bzr, malone then tells the members of the bzr-developers team, which includes me.
<lifeless> rather than telling the *other* members.
<elmo> ah, ok, sorry, don't mind me then
<mpt> de_wizze, assuming you mean IE for Windows, I don't have it, so any help you can provide in debugging that problem would be great :-)
<lifeless> likewise, if you open a bug, you always get a mail, which users count as spam.
<lifeless> we had a guy yesterday in #bzr
<lifeless> we asked him to file a bug
<lifeless> he signed up to lp
<lifeless> filed the bug
<lifeless> changed the status
<lifeless> complained about spam, and changed his account's email to point to an address he never ever uses
<lifeless> asked if there was some way he could 'deregister'
<elmo> lifeless: err, you can't fix that
<jamesh> lifeless: #8 on https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneRunsUbuntuTaskList
<lifeless> elmo: its a bug, not a feature, its very fixable.
<elmo> well, in the sense, that you're inevitably going to get some mail when you report a bug
<lifeless> jamesh: sweet.
<de_wizze> mpt: ok will do
<elmo> either when it's closed or a request for more information
<lifeless> elmo: in bugzilla, when *I* change a bug I'm subscribed to, *I* dont get mail.
<elmo> if someone reacts that violently to a confirmation mail ...
<mpt> elmo, it's the "don't mail me about stuff *I* did" bug
<lifeless> elmo: no, it was the 5 follow ons from lp-itself.
<elmo> meh, ok
<elmo> (still think he's overreacting tho :P)
<jamesh> lifeless: you mean 5 emails for 5 changes, or something else?
<lifeless> I haven't quite gotten pissed off enough to blacklist lp mails to me
<de_wizze> now about the new placement of the logout button in the upper right corner ...
<mpt> bug 548
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 548: "don't send mails about changes to the people doing the change" Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Brad Bollenbach, Status: Confirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/548
<lifeless> jamesh: open the bug, change the priority, change the severity, update the description etc
<mpt> bug 1350
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1350: "Change notifications should be batched" Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Wishlist, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/1350
<lifeless> the first one is not needed - he knows he filed the bug, and none of the rest are needed either.
<lifeless> mpt: yeah, both of those.
<mpt> and making more changes possible in a single step in the Web interface will help too
<jamesh> lifeless: okay, so 5 form submits.  That's the "normal" malone bug spam, rather than a new issue
<lifeless> jamesh: I did not claim it was new ;)
<lifeless> jamesh: I just asked where it was in the priority list, which mpt answered well
<mpt> de_wizze, report bugs about Launchpad in general at https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+filebug
<mpt> seb128, RT ticket sent
<seb128> thank you
<jamesh> lifeless: any progress in getting rocketfuel changes to sync back to chinstrap?
<lifeless> Using saved location: sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/pqm/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel/
<lifeless> [=                                           ]  fetch revision  12/562 129:42:30
<jamesh> would it be worth switching to rsync push in the short term?
<lifeless> jamesh: no, that will cause serious confusion
<jamesh> fair enough
<lifeless> jamesh: rsync is not safe for concurrent access to a branch, and there are cron scripts doing exactly that
<lifeless> its 500 revs because the fixed push on thursday was aborted too
<elmo> lifeless: I'm sorry about killing pqm, I was sure you once told me pqm was safe to kill, and didn't realise that had changed
<lifeless> elmo: no apologies needed.
<lifeless> generally it *should* be ok, I suspect there is a bug in bzrlib with respect to leaving stale locks
<lifeless> so I have that on my todo list to fix
<lifeless> but right now we seem to have pqm killing as a fix for 'its not running my merge' - which is a known clear condition, thus my mail explaining things to the relevant folk.
<jamesh> lifeless: is that 129 hour ETA for the push accurate?
<lifeless> jamesh: no
<jamesh> good :)
<lifeless> its probably about twice that
<jamesh> I wonder if rsyncing the branch to chinstrap and then doing a local push would work better
<lifeless> 08:07 < lifeless> then we would need to run bzr in ssh on chinstrap
<lifeless> 08:07 < lifeless> thats getting awfully complex
<lifeless> 08:07 < lifeless> compared to just fixing the root cause.
<lifeless> 08:07 < lifeless> and time spent on that is time not spent on the root cause.
<de_wizze> I have a simple question ... what was the reason for creating launchpad?
<spiv> de_wizze: To help open source projects collaborate.
<spiv> de_wizze: See also the introductory text at https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/
<jamesh> the other reason was to provide infrastructure to help develop Ubuntu
<de_wizze> ok ... so one reason is in fact to help bridge and help coordinate upstream development and dispersion of projects .. correct ?
<jamesh> yep
<de_wizze> it kinda like what Conary strives to do, but on a broader scope? will they be or could they be complimentary?
<mpt> de_wizze, broader scope, because Launchpad covers bug tracking, translations, bounties etc as well as package management
<de_wizze> thats wonderful ...
<skyblue> hi all
<skyblue> I'm trying to merge some duplicate accounts with mine, but one of those accounts belong to an e-mail address I don't have access to anymore
<skyblue> what am I supposed to do now?
<skyblue> (I guess that address is bouncing now)
<jamesh> could someone with admin access perform an administrative person merge for skyblue?
<skyblue> jamesh: thanks
<skyblue> for anyone who may want to take a look at it, my correct/active account name is: "ealtin" and I'd like to merge "enver-altin" and "enver-altin-frontsite" to it.
<jamesh> mpt/spiv: maybe you could help skyblue? You are both on the admins group
<elmo> jamesh: if it's webbased, point me at the url/right way and I can
<jamesh> elmo: I was under the impression that it was web based.  I'll see if I can find the URL
<elmo> there's no obvious linksfor it from a person's /people/ page, so I'm assuming it's magic URL
<jamesh> maybe it is something stub does directly
<stub> There is a magic URL somewhere...
<stub> I can't really do it directly
<elmo> stub: hey - how did mizuho move without any DNS changes? :/
<spiv> jamesh: I don't know the magic URL, sorry
<stub> elmo: Because the only external DNS name being used to access it is librarian.*.com, so just needed to change the apache conf.
<elmo> oh, right, I'd entirely forgotten the apache front end was on another machine, sorry
<elmo> stub: do you use librarian.*.com internally too?
<stub> Sometimes :-) Generally the real host name is used because we need to access the upload port, so going via apache is silly
<elmo> ok, then I'd like to create a librarian.internal for that?
<elmo> I'd like to avoid hardcoding the penguin/antartic hostnames in services as much as poss
<stub> skyblue: What is the email address that you no longer have access to?
<skyblue> stub: One is enver.altin@frontsite.com.tr
<skyblue> stub: The other is somehow got incorrectly imported from somewhere, possibly something like enver.altin@frontsite.com
<skyblue> stub: My current preferred address is ealtin@parkyeri.com if it helps.
<stub> skyblue: What happens if you try and merge one of those accounts? Does the system tell you it is sending an email for validation or something?
<stub> skyblue: Merge will hopefully work now anyway
<skyblue> stub: Yeah, it does. It says I'll need to follow the link submitted to me.
<stub> Bug 1281
<skyblue> stub: but the problem is, I don't have access to these addresses.
<stub> skyblue: Try again now - I've removed those email addresses from those accounts. I think merge will either work or you will get an OOPS error
<skyblue> stub: thanks, will do.
<skyblue> stub: Accounts don't seem to exist at all. They don't show up in search results.
<stub> Ahh....
<skyblue> stub: that bad? :)
<stub> skyblue: If there is no other reason to merge the accounts that remove the duplicates, then we are done. If those accounts had extra rights (owner/maintainer of products, bugs, packages, whatever), then that still needs to be sorted.
<skyblue> stub: I guess they were gathered from translations and bug databases of some other projects.
<jamesh> if that's the case, then they might get recreated on future data imports
<skyblue> stub: I'm not really sure if they had some rights, but even if they had, they are not really important.
<skyblue> jamesh: Yeah, possibly.
<jamesh> you really want those addresses associated with the main account, but marked as OLD
<skyblue> jamesh: if you say so.. :)
<jamesh> maybe not: the description of OLD says "... nor should we associate new incoming content from that email address with that person."
<skyblue> jamesh: apparently yes. associating them and marking as OLD looks good to me, but that's going to be a bit painful I guess :)
<skyblue> how do translated content get upstream?
<skyblue> are they merged to upstream repositories automatically by launchpad?
<jamesh> upstreams need to perform the merges
<lifeless> jamesh: up to a review ?
<lifeless> jamesh: my launchpad/story branch, now in your review queue.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  use re.escape to prevent process-email from crashing. (r3004: Bjorn Tillenius)
<jamesh> lifeless: okay.  I've also got BjornT's TicketTrackerEmailInterface branch to finish reviewing (it is currently on Steve's queue, but I agreed to take it)
<lifeless> jamesh: sure
<lifeless> jamesh: it should be trivial though
<jamesh> lifeless: btw, I put my branch with the newline fixups here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pqm-newlines/
<jamesh> lifeless: I had a bit of trouble working out how to fit a test for this into the existing test framework, so there is no explicit test for the newline handling of test suite output
<lifeless> I would create a script which will run a precommit command that fails
<lifeless> in the unittest tests
<lifeless> that is
<lifeless> jamesh: actually
<lifeless> jamesh: I would break it into two
<lifeless> a test that a formatting function does the right thing with sample 'output from a script'
<lifeless> and a test that a failing script calls the formatting method (by using a failing script and checking its called)
<jamesh> lifeless: well, the formatting function (gather_output) is now just a ''.join(output) call
<jamesh> lifeless: the rest of the changes were to normalise the items added to the output list to end in newlines where appropriate
<jamesh> previously gather_output was effectively '\n'.join(output)
<lifeless> sure
<lifeless> not critiquing your work, just saying how I would test it
<jamesh> I also altered the test for catching bzr conflicts a bit
<jamesh> since it was failing with current bzr
<jamesh> bzrlib seemed to have trouble listing conflicts for ID-only conflicts
<jamesh> the test tried to merge two branches that had both added a file called README
<jamesh> I changed the test to try and merge two branches that had edited an already existing file called README
<stub> lifeless: Do you know how long it takes between pqm announcing a new revision being committed and that revision being commited to bellany:~pqm/archives/launchpad ?
* stub is trying to cherry pick r3004
<jamesh> stub: the ETA was 129 hours earlier today
<stub> jamesh: That would be to chinstrap - I'm interested in balleny
<stub> (which is currently up to r3003)
<jamesh> stub: do you remember what config settings you changed for the launchpad-bugs list to get it to accept LP emails?
<jamesh> stub: I put what I remembered at the bottom of https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugzillaImportProcess
<stub> I  appended it to one of the bug reports. You need to add an 'allow' spam filter for bugs.launchpad.net
<stub> But that involves someone with access to ubuntu-bugs actually making the change :-/
<jamesh> judging by http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/desktop-bugs/2006-January/thread.html, it looks like desktop-bugs was just set to unmoderated
<jamesh> given the rolex spams
<lifeless> stub: that should be almost no latency, except that I have a lock while I push the archive to chinstrap
<lifeless> stub: I've stopped the push
<lifeless> stub: lets see now
<lifeless> stub: it should be there
<lifeless> ring me if needed, doctor visit time
<stub> np
* BjornT heads down to the doctor for a while
<dooglus> hi.  I'm trying to register the irssi bugtracker with malone, but it's a "Flyspray" tracker, which malone doesn't know about.
<dooglus> http://flyspray.rocks.cc/ -- Flyspray is an uncomplicated, web-based bug tracking system for assisting with software development.
<stub> launchpad will be going down in just over 5 minutes for its regular update. Estimated down time is 20 mins.
<Burgundavia> dooglus, file a bug, product launchpad
<dooglus> Burgundavia: ok, thanks
<dooglus> is it possible to automatically subscribe to any bug I comment on?
<Burgundavia> dooglus, I wish it just did that
<Burgundavia> mpt_, ^ two up, implement this feature
<dooglus> the 'flyspray' bug is here: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/28738
<Ubugtu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: Connection to Malone bugtracker failed: HTTP Error 503: Service Unavailable
<dooglus> will launchpad go down every day for its regular update?
<Burgundavia> dooglus, not everyday
<jamesh> stub: btw, there were a few duplicate bug tracker objects created during the bugzilla import
<stub> dooglus: It is a weekly update
<jamesh> stub: I cleaned it up a bit by moving the watches to a single bug tracker, but it left a few empty bugtrackers that would be good to delete
<stub> ok. We can have a look after the update
<dooglus> I noticed that gnome is listed twice in the bugtrackers
<dooglus> what does the update update?
<Burgundavia> dooglus, the production version of launchpad, from the testing version
<jamesh> dooglus: that's what I was just talking to stub about
<jamesh> dooglus: when migrating bugs from bugzilla, we created watches on external trackers where appropriate
<jamesh> dooglus: while most of the references to upstream Gnome bugs used the correct http://bugzilla.gnome.org hostname, some used theincorrect http://bugs.gnome.org URLs
<sivang> morning all
<dooglus> hrm.  now I see: DatabaseException
<dooglus> A server error occurred. 
<dooglus> should I report it?
<stub> dooglus: Sorry about that - final stages of the upgrade. Should all be fine now.
<dooglus> also, when it came back up again, the first few pages it generated for me said "I'll be going down very very soon"...
<dooglus> I also have a problem with the page layout: http://librarian.launchpad.net/1518542/Screenshot-3.png
<jamesh> stub: the bug trackers that should be deleted are "auto-bugs.gnome.org" and "auto-bugzilla.abiword.com"
<stub> jamesh: Nuked
<lifeless> jamesh: so, any chance to peek at that review ? (I'm keen, I know)
<Kinnison> lifeless: what's the situation on pqm pushing changes to chinstrap?
<Kinnison> lifeless: in particular the built tree?
<lifeless> Kinnison: its pushing at the moment
<lifeless> Kinnison: it had a stale lock, then when it was pushing to fix it got killed giving it another stale lock
<Kinnison> lifeless: yum
<lifeless> so, in another 80 odd hours it will have pushed all the backlog
<Kinnison> urgh
<Kinnison> lifeless: how come sftp over a gigabit lan is still so goddamn slow?
<lifeless> haven't we had this discussion ?
* Kinnison appreciated the whole round-trip issue, but I'd have thought a gigabit lan kinda mitigated that factor somewhat. If we've had the discussion before I don't want to rehash it though
<Kinnison> I don't remember why, if at all, you said we're not using bzrtools/rsync-push though
<lifeless> rsync does not lock
<lifeless> our branches are multi user
<lifeless> nuff said
<Kinnison> righty, yep
<stub> They are multi user? If that is many readers/single writer that could be fixed by rsyncing to temporary chinstrap and then localfs pushing to the final location (?)
<lifeless> 08:07 < lifeless> then we would need to run bzr in ssh on chinstrap
<lifeless> 08:07 < lifeless> thats getting awfully complex
<lifeless> 08:07 < lifeless> compared to just fixing the root cause.
<lifeless> 08:07 < lifeless> and time spent on that is time not spent on the root cause.
<ddaa> hey lifeless
* stub wonders how big a blocker no HEAD for 3 days will be
<lifeless> stub: its been out since before thursday
<lifeless> and in fact, local disk would not be all that much faster
<stub> I've pushed head a few times to /tmp on chinstrap. An rsync could be a good idea as a temporary solution.
<lifeless> I'm stracing the process, and the link is largely idly
<lifeless> *idle*
<daf> mpt_: yo
<Kinnison> lifeless: urgh, so it's mostly diddling weaves?
<lifeless> Kinnison: unpacking inventories
<lifeless> although this is interesting:
<lifeless> pqm@chinstrap:~$ cat sftp-strace | uniq | wc -l
<lifeless> 3454
<lifeless> pqm@chinstrap:~$ cat sftp-strace | wc -l
<lifeless> 3518
<lifeless> I suspected there was some duplicate effort, and now I have some proof ;)
<lifeless> or not
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> just new lines being written.
<Kinnison> hehe
<Kinnison> silly lifeless
<Kinnison> One problem with stracing python is that the gc often means that the "same" operation looks different on a plain "uniq"
<Kinnison> also, try sort sftp-strace | uniq | wc -l
<Kinnison> rather than cat
<lifeless> oh, right
<lifeless> this is stracing the sftp server btw
<lifeless> not python
<lifeless> python is the other strace
<lifeless> voila
<lifeless> there is duplicate work.
<lifeless> cat sftp-strace |  sort | uniq -d | wc -l
<lifeless> 1470
<Kinnison> lifeless: is this using jamesh's sftp-using-openssh stuff?
<lifeless> dunno, would not expect that to matter
<Kinnison> probably not, just wondered
<daf> hi salgado 
<salgado> hey daf
<daf> is it you who's looking after shipit?
<salgado> yep
<daf> I found some weirdness in shipit-reports.pt
<daf> near the bottom, there's some broken HTML
<matsubara> good morning!
<salgado> hmmm. /me checks
<salgado> daf, where's it exactly?
<daf> lines 39-46
<daf> there's no start to that table
<daf> oh, wait
<salgado> line 11
<daf> yeah, I see it now
<daf> it's just a missing </tbody> tag
<daf> fixed
<salgado> all shipit pages have that table because of the ubuntu css files we have to use
<salgado> the </tbody> might be missing in other shipit pages too
<lifeless> night all
<Kinnison> night lifeless
* daf hugs bzr shelve
<Kinnison> shelve is good, but I also miss baz undo/redo
<daf> yeah
<daf> I miss being able to shelve renames
<daf> but I just did a hunk-by-hunk review of 123 changes to 77 files that would have taken me much longer with baz
<Kinnison> heh
<daf> I also miss your cake
<Kinnison> So you used it as a diff hunk browser?
<Kinnison> daf: aah, one little bite and anyone is hooked
<daf> well, I just made a lot of changes
<Kinnison> daf: If you like, I can assist you in the preparation of another cake
<daf> some of which I'm confident in, others not
<daf> I want to commit the safe ones now, and keep the rest for later
<daf> where's the recipe?
<daf> I suppose one advantage of this kind of cake is that you can take as long as you like in making it
<daf> I think most of the intermediate stages are quite stable
<kiko> man
<kiko> 3 days with no head
<kiko> wtf
<Kinnison> kiko: you must have been bursting
<Kinnison> oh, you mean source code
<kiko> I mean having a small heart attack
<Kinnison> daf: Well, there's one intermediate stage which is stable
<daf> *snort*
<Kinnison> daf: then there's the "cake is baked, can I resist eating it" stage
<Kinnison> which I don't define as stable 'cos I'm greedy
<daf> :)
<daf> I was thinking in terms of making the almond paste and boozed fruits separately
<daf> then again, impatience will have its part to play
* kiko grins at ian's message to launchpad-users
<kiko> something about bullets
<daf> you can count on Ian not to mince words
<kiko> daf, can you check if http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ works for you?
<daf> works in what sense?
<daf> I get a login page
<kiko> log in and view order request form
<daf> I see the form
<kiko> thanks.
<daf> browser was complaining about some parts being loaded over an insecure connection
<daf> which is annoying
<kiko> stupid lack of certificate and the ubuntu css we use
<kiko> salgado, can we just not make a copy of the ubuntu css and put it in as shipit.css instead of referring to it?
<daf> having validate certificates for user-facing sites would be nice
<daf> I don't really care about wiki.canonical.com and such, but I'm sure having to view a certificate warning when visiting launchpad.net is off-putting
<kiko> well
<kiko> launchpad.net itself has a cert
<kiko> www.launchpad.net doesn't however
<daf> !
<kiko> valid cert anyway
<kiko> you know that it requires having two IPs right?
<daf> oh, right
<daf> SSL fuckage
<kiko> yes, let's drink to fuck
<ddaa> kiko... man...
<kiko> hey ddaa
<kiko> what did I do now?
<ddaa> you are answering mails 5 weeks old, with only minimal context...
<kiko> really?
<kiko> which one in particular?
<kiko> I did some cleaning out of my email yesterday
<ddaa> I'll come around answering your message on the "Add branch action link" thread when I read the launchpad mailing list, I'll have more context then.
<kiko> so you may have gotten some of that
<ddaa> I'm doing the inbox now, and that's a bit off-putting :)
<ddaa> kiko... I guess you did NOT mean bug 959
<Ubugtu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'group'
<ddaa> which is an inkscape bug...
<kiko> 929
<ddaa> Oh right, I see.
<ddaa> My position is that one should be WONTFIX.
<ddaa> As I explained in the last comment.
<daf> looks like Ubugtu is buggy
<kiko> I think it needs to be fixed
<ddaa> kiko: the _only_ sane way to fix it is using <wbr>.
<kiko> and given your suggestion is getting rid of the RHS portlets..
<ddaa> and that's only sane if you accept using invalid html.
<ddaa> and even then, that can only be an half-assed fix that will require pervasive changes.
<kiko> why will it require pervasive changes?
<ddaa> because it will need support in anything that can display user input
<kiko> putting it in DPoT is enough
<ddaa> ?
<ddaa> DPoT: ENOENT
<kiko> welcome to launchpad
<daf> Displaying Paragraphs of Text
<ddaa> Yeah, so breaking will happen at random places...
<daf> making that support zero-width breaking spaces would help
<ddaa> !!!!
<ddaa> DUH DON'T!
<daf> last I checked though, browser support was poor
<ddaa> anyway it's WRONG
<daf> why?
<ddaa> Because it breaks copy-pasting
<kiko> I remove myself from this conversation
<daf> hmm, I'd want the browser to strip them when copying
<daf> I don't get <b> tags when I copy bold text
<ddaa> I've seen sabdfl copy-pasting an URL that was using zero-width space for line breaking.
<daf> iz browser bug
<ddaa> Because <b> is a tag. not a character. And besides you should get it if you paste to a word processor.
<daf> whatever, <wbr>
<daf> is that an IE extension?
<ddaa> Ha, right. That's less wrong because browser bugs mean it will NOT be copy-pasted. But it's not valid HTML, and anyway I would not like my urls to get arbitrary broken in the middle of words.
<ddaa> Whatever, you guys do whatever you think is best. I have made my opinion clear on that matter.
<daf> well, if zwbs worked well in browsers, I'd advocate it
<ddaa> copy-pasing zwbs is _correct_ behaviour
<ddaa> stuffing it at random places in user data is what is usually called data corruption
<daf> ok
<daf> <wbr/> would seem the way to go if it was standard
<sivang> what's the quickets way to file a bug on malone from hitting launchpad.net ?
<kiko> sivang, navigate products or distros?
<daf> I rely on the fact that https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+filebug is in my often-used-URL list
<sivang> daf: I need to book mark that, everytime I hit the main page it takes me some minutes of orientation :)
<sivang> kiko: yes, and then search for malone
<sivang> btw, when searchign for malone I also got https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad , is that used for anythying?
<daf> yes, that's where most LP bugs are filed
<kiko> sivang, that's used for lots
<sivang> kiko: for launchpad wide stuff and not launchpad/$COMPONENT stuff?
<sivang> like as in infra, utilities, etc
<ddaa> daf: I think wbr would be acceptable if it was standard and defined as being a display-only hint.
<daf> indeed
<daf> removing the right hand column is only a partial solution
<daf> you can still get lines which require side-scrolling
<daf> side-scrolling is evil
<ddaa> but in the current state of affair, I think it's best to just let long urls run past the left end of the window, anyway, I do not think you like getting 5 lines of goo in the middle of paragraph of text just because somebody pasted a bugzilla url.
<daf> another option is to turn http/foo.com/bar into a link with abbreviated text
<ddaa> Yes, it's evil, but I do not think that if a string would require side-scrolling, you actually want to read it.
<ddaa> That the basic idea. If a word is too long to fit in the window, it's too long for a human to read anyway.
<daf> I think long URLs are the most common case of long lines
<ddaa> Do you actually _read_ long URLs?
<daf> no
<daf> but if there's a list of them, I might compare the ends
<daf> or rather, compare them
<kiko> I think we need to be more practical if we are going to move anywhere
<ddaa> in which case it is easier to do?
<daf> well, URLs contain useful information sometimes
<ddaa> if they are wrapped of if they are aligned, each on a line?
<daf> kiko: I vote for abbreviating URLs in link text as the next step
<kiko> copying and pasting the text of the URL is a use case I'm willing to drop
<kiko> right-click or G (in lynx) for the original link
<ddaa> kiko: I really want to display URLs in the branch page.
<kiko> ddaa, you will be able to -- wrapped or abbreviated.
<daf> I don't see any comment from mpt on 929
<daf> or any discussion about the possibility of using the overflow property
* ddaa tries and decides he does not care finally.
<ddaa> we'll see if I can hold it.
<daf> kiko: let's ping mpt on it
<kiko> sure
<daf> we have a few options, he's probably best at picking the least bad
<sivang> there, https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/28768
<Ubugtu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'group'
<sivang> now I wonder if there's a quick way to fle a bug against bzrtools upstream, without following the package
<ddaa> sivang: tell abentley in #bzr :)
<sivang> ddaa: heh
<ddaa> besides, there does not seem to be a bzrtools product in launchpad.
<sivang> ddaa: yes, seems so, do you think there should be ? or should we tell him to add the branch under https://launchpad.net/products/bzr ?
<ddaa> Whatever you think is best. Probably ask abentley, he's upstream after all. Maybe he would be interested in having a separate bug tracker and stuff.
<ddaa> If upstream is not interested in having a launchpad project, it's probably best to put the branches in the bzr product.
<sivang> ah, bzrtools is not canonical related?
<LarstiQ> policy until now has been, bzrtools bugs to the mailinglist, afaik
<LarstiQ> sivang: correct
<ddaa> No, it's entirely community contributed.
<sivang> s/bzrtools/abently/
<LarstiQ> sivang: but ask abently
<sivang> bah... I give up :-)
<ddaa> well... he was actually proposed a position here, like, many times
<sivang> too far for me for now
<ddaa> but he likes it where he is now, so though luck :)
<sivang> I see :) sometimes we just need to make the best out of what we have
<LarstiQ> sivang: yeah, I feel sorry for you that you only have ddaa 
* LarstiQ ducks
<ddaa> LarstiQ: actually, no, they have mpool, and lifeless, and jblack
<ddaa> I'm not actually a significant bzr dev.
<ddaa> I just try to convince people to implement the stuff I would like :)
<ddaa> and I hang around the bzr guys at conferences, trying to sound like I know what I'm talking about.
<LarstiQ> haha :)
<LarstiQ> ddaa: a far better response than biting, thank you :)
<daf> is pqm wedged -- it's got 6 things in the queue and the last merge was 9 hours ago
<LarstiQ> ddaa: I rather appreciate your comments though
<ddaa> it's easy
<ddaa> you just need to learn how to make gnome packages in your sleep
<LarstiQ> heh
<ddaa> (that was re: sivang is now known as seb64-wannabe)
<daf> elmo: can you kick pqm?
<ddaa> mh... according to jblack, the gplv3 draft no longer has any obnoxious web service clause...
<kiko-afk> daf, elmo: are you sure pqm is hung?
<kiko-afk> lifeless scorched me yesterday because what's happening is probably bzr push taking 90 hours (no joke)
<daf> !!!
<ddaa> zat's better than 90 days, as for importd2bzr...
<ddaa> (please ignore this, just venting)
<daf> is the fact that rsyncing something to chinstrap is taking forever?
<daf> efnewkjfn
<daf> is the fact that rsyncing something to chinstrap is taking forever related?
<bradb> pqm will need serious optimization to reach the point of being unusably slow
<ddaa> bradb: do you really mean that? What is it now?
<bradb> ddaa: Yeah, I most certainly mean that. ;)
<kiko> daf, it might be. don't touch pqm for the next 90 hours
<bradb> ddaa: I think kiko and daf have some idea of what I mean ;)
<daf> this is plain rsync, not bzr push
<bradb> daf: the mirroring is still done with sftp isn't it?
<spiv> daf: according to "vmstat 1" on chinstrap, there's a lot of IO happening, but I suspect that's due to check-pending-reviews.py
<daf> aha
<spiv> bradb: yeah, it is.
<daf> it's an ssh bug
<daf> I think
<daf> I'm using ControlMaster auto and I had an existing ssh to chinstrap which was suspended
<daf> killing that made rsync work again
<ddaa> daf: I tried using ssh session muxing at a point for importd
<ddaa> daf: the conclusion of the test was "it just does not work"
<daf> I had problems with it
<ddaa> IIRC there was a fd leak or something that just caused all new connections to fail past a certain point, but apparently that was only caused by the specific loads applied by baz.
<daf> upgrading to dapper ssh helped
<ddaa> I guess they have fixed some things.
<daf> then I got very confused because it stopped port forwardings working
<daf> then my rsync broke
<daf> now I'm thinking it's not worth the trouble
<ddaa> *nod* I'll check it again in a couple of years, when the *bsd folks had the time to squash the bugs
<salgado> BjornT, around?
<ddaa> they just spoiled us with openssh, now are just disappointed if ssh is not 99.9999999999 reliable
<Panda^> hi everyone
<Panda^> is there someone of the launchpad's technical stuff? I've a problem loggin in...
<carlos> Panda^, go ahead and if we can help, we will help you
<Panda^> carlos, tnx. I can't rember my account's password... but the email address that I used to create my account no longer exists...
<carlos> hmm, Panda^ what's your account's name?
<Panda^> I registered another new account, but I can't merge it with the old because it ask for the old password that I can't remember
<Panda^> giampaolo@openmagazine.it
<Panda^> carlos, giampaolo@openmagazine.it is the one I don't remeber the password
<Kinnison> that one only has a single email address registered with it
<Panda^> yes
<carlos> Panda^, and the new email is giampaolo.bozzali@gmail.com ?
<Panda^> carlos, exactly
<Kinnison> openmagazine.it's MX accepts mail for giampaolo@openmagazine.it
<Kinnison> Can't you convince them to forward the address to you temporarily?
<Panda^> no, i can't
<carlos> salgado-lunch, Kinnison aren't we allowed to force accounts merge as admins?
<Kinnison> I don't think we can do that per-se
<Panda^> I can't receive any email from openmagazine account
<Kinnison> What's your new account name?
<Panda^> the new is: giampaolo.bozzali@gmail.com
<daf> kiko: do you remember which bug crashed on context/status/title (context.status == None)?
<Kinnison> Hmm, I can find nothing on the old account which can match to the new one apart from public name information
<Kinnison> and I wouldn't trust that per-se
<bradb> daf: That sounds like something that would have happened before stub did the status data migration. It would have happened with a Rejected bug.
<Kinnison> I don't think I have the right to make a policy decision on sorting this out
<Kinnison> Panda^: I can think of various ways to help you out but I don't feel I have the right to do it without checking with someone else first
<daf> bradb: this is for binary packages, not bugs
<bradb> oh
<daf> haha, found it: bug 5390
<daf> I filed it myself
<daf> (google site:launchpad.net wins)
<bradb> indeed
<carlos> Kinnison, I think the easier solution, if we have permissions as admins is to mail both accounts
<Kinnison> carlos: we can't mail one of them
<Kinnison> carlos: because the only registered address is no longer functional
<Panda^^> as admins you can't change an account's password?
<Kinnison> Even if I can, I can't directly trust that you are who you say you are
<Kinnison> since there's no useful personal data on the obsolete account
<Kinnison> hence I said that I don't feel I have the right to make a policy decision on this
<Kinnison> Do you see that I have no way of being sure that you *are* the person who registered the original account?
<Panda^^> of course
<Kinnison> I'm sorry to be so hard-lined about this, but imagine how much trouble we'd be in if you were trying to trick us
* Kinnison continues to try and find a useful way to prove who you are
* Kinnison needs a zero-knowledge protocol here
* Kinnison ponders
<Kinnison> carlos: Do we have a way of seeing when someone last logged into launchpad?
<Panda^^> Kinnison, I understand perfectly...
<Kinnison> Panda^: Do you know when you last did anything with the old account?
<Panda^^> Kinnison, I don't remember exactly... surely 3 o 4 months ago
<carlos> Kinnison, Hmm, I think we have that stored in our database, but I'm not sure
* Kinnison sees activity on the account from the 24th November last year
<carlos> Translation Suggestion  	2005-11-24
<carlos> yeah
<carlos> that's what I was looking at
* Kinnison nods
<Kinnison> that's two months ago
<Kinnison> Panda^^: what were you translating?
<Panda^^> gdesklets
<Kinnison> true enough
<Panda^^> tnx
* Kinnison tries to find one more bit of info to use for authentication
<Kinnison> You never signed a CoC, never supplied a key for ssh or gpg
<Kinnison> No hackergotchi, no info
<kjcole> Ubugtu help
<Kinnison> No hints of you in the wiki
<Panda^^> yes, because I never had much time to spend... but in thoose days I would like to translate something
<Kinnison> urgh
<Kinnison> Okay, I think there's little to lose by allowing the merge
<Kinnison> Now, I need an email address for you, which isn't one you already used in launchpad
<Panda^^> Kinnison, few minutes ago I registered a new account with giampaolo.bozzali@gmail.com
<Kinnison> Yeah, that's used now
<Kinnison> do you have any other email addresses?
<Panda^^> no
<Kinnison> okay, one sec
<Kinnison> I've sent you an email, please do what it says
<Panda^^> ok
<Kinnison> If you're not a registered IRC user, then instead of /msg, do it here in-channel
<kiko> daf, no.
<kiko> my god
<Kinnison> Okay, looks like it's a bug in our protocols
<Kinnison> namely we have no contingency for when a user loses their password and control of their only registered email address at one time
<kiko> Kinnison, known problem, just mail stub.
<Kinnison> kiko: Right
<Kinnison> Panda^^: Will you please email stuart.bishop@canonical.com with all the details of your two accounts and which you want to keep etc?
<Panda^^> ok
<Kinnison> Carry on with your new account for now
<Kinnison> and hopefully Stuart can sort it out
<Kinnison> He's our database manager
<Panda^^> ok
<Panda^^> I'll do soon
<Panda^^> thanks anyway for your time!
<Kinnison> No problem
<Kinnison> kiko: is there a bug about this already?
<kiko> I believe so
<BjornT_> hi salgado, i'm around now
<Kinnison> Panda^^: subscribe to bug 1281 if you want to know when it gets fixed
<Panda^^> Kinnison, ok
<salgado> hi BjornT_, I remember seeing you discussing a problem with the enumvalue namespace in tales. is it a known problem that it doesn't work?
<Panda^> Kinnison, sorry... can you tell again the bug number?
<Kinnison> 1281
<Panda^> tnx
<BjornT> salgado: yes, bug 5768
<salgado> BjornT, right, I thought that simply adding a "<class class="canonical.lp.dbschema.MirrorContent">\n <allow attributes="name title description items" />\n </class>" in lp/configure.zcml would solve it, but it didn't
<salgado> BjornT, if it's a quick fix I'd like to fix it now, but if it's more involved I'd prefer to not spend time on it now, as I have other priorities. what do you think?
<daf> kiko: no what?
<kiko> daf, I didn't remember. :)
<BjornT> salgado: hmm, that should have worked. that probably means that it's not an easy fix. i tried it as well, and couldn't get it to work.
* bradb & # lunch
<kiko> matsubara, did you notice that stub closed bug 5573?
<matsubara> kiko: yep, it's on pqm's queue.
<matsubara> kiko: anyway, I had 2 bugs fixed with that patch. I'll remove the 5573 fixes and commit again.
<kiko> matsubara, did he use your patch? or what?
<matsubara> kiko: nope, I'm reading his patch now. He did a completely new patch
<kiko> matsubara, and how does it work?
<matsubara> kiko: he added the sftp to the valid_webref arguments, did lots of new tests, and changed the db constraint to check the scheme returned by the urlparse()
<kiko> is it similar to what you did?
* Kinnison heads off for the night
<Kinnison> ciau lunchpadders
<matsubara> kiko: a little bit different, and he has lots of tests, which I don't.
<kiko> Kinnison, ahm
<kiko> can I talk to you before you go?
<Kinnison> kiko: if it'll take < 2 minutes, My dinner is almost cooked
<kiko> Kinnison, you are in charge of one of the remaining parts of soyuz testing
<kiko> Kinnison, and I think you might as well find out what it is so you can suffer over it in due course
<kiko> dinner or not
<Kinnison> heh, you make it sound like a chore, rather than the joy that it will surely be
<Kinnison> go ahead
<kiko> matsubara, salgado: don't tell me. let me guess. 90 hours ETA to mirror to chinstrap?
<kiko> Kinnison, so mark would like us to run a dapper-mirror based on gina source-only uploads for dapper.
<Kinnison> kiko: go on
<mdke> how is the launchpad, bug-mailing-list situation being resolved?
<kiko> I won't have time to do it, and neither with cprov with the current set of tasks -- we have the full-dapper test to do.
<kiko> Kinnison, so you have been picked out as the man to coordinate and get it done.
<kiko> it shouldn't be difficult
* Kinnison nods
<Kinnison> seems fairly sane
<kiko> but I don't know how the buildd situation will be
<kiko> and you only have threeish days
<Kinnison> Right
<Kinnison> Are we doing this on staging or dogfood?
<kiko> Date: Wed, 11 Jan 2006 13:04:47 +0000
<kiko> that's the email, from Mark, you are looking for
<Kinnison> urgh, evo is currently sat thrashing
<kiko> it will require: one buildd. mirroring uploads to staging. publishing.
* Kinnison nods
<kiko> and you can't use dogfood (or its builders I imagine)
<Kinnison> can you mail me to remind me?
<cprov> Kinnison: DF will be busy on dapper building, so the 3 builders we have 
<Kinnison> that way I'll have it marked 'new' in my inbox
<kiko> nope
<kiko> it's your task
<kiko> good luck!
<kiko> you won't have anything else to worry about for the next set of days
<kiko> so save your inbox as inbox-pending-soyuz
<kiko> and then the emptiness in it will fill your heart with the soyuz release vibe
* Kinnison nods
* Kinnison has to go now
<Kinnison> I'll get right on this starting tomorrow first thing
<mdke>  if possible, i'd like to add the ubuntu-doc mailing list as default QA for ubuntu-docs bugs, but I'm not sure if it will be possible, will that work?
<Kinnison> ciau all
<kiko> thanks Kinnison 
<kiko> mdke, I can help you, but let me talk to cprov first, bbias
<bradb> Given an IBinaryPackageName and an IDistribution, what's the easiest way to get the IDistributionSourcePackage? (Assuming a binary package's name is the same across all arch's, which is reasonable, AIUI.)
<mdke> kiko, sure, thanks. Doesn't need to be done immediately
<kiko> bradb, it is not simple, though you can get the latest information.
<bradb> Is there an example somewhere?
<kiko> bradb, you need to look at the publishing tables and figure out what was the latest binary package with that name published in the distribution, then look up its build
* bradb noticed the binary package page contains no reference to the source package, and now I can see why ;)
<kiko> binarypackagerelease actually has a distributionsourcepackagerelease method
<bradb> Yeah, many steps to getting there though, it seems.
<bradb> i.e., even BPR
<kiko> so it's a matter of looking for publishing records for that binary package name
<bradb> Okay, that makes sense, I'll try it.
<kiko> it will help if you understand how secure*publishing work
<kiko> they are not difficult -- basically logs of what was published with statuses
<\sh> kiko: what was the result of the discussion with nkour and the gajim lp page?
<kiko> carlos, how's it going?
<kiko> \sh, I chose to ignore the subject completely. :)
<kiko> \sh, honestly, here's my assessment of the problem
<kiko> a) we don't currently do very well in using the "official/not official" status for upstreams. We're going to start working on that -- BjornT is working on some bugwatch features that may tie in to that.
<kiko> b) in the meantime we can use the text in the upstream page to make a clear statement of "not using launchpad for bugs or translations". I can reassign the project to you if you like.
<kiko> c) malone (and launchpad in general) need to grow a way to better describe the upstream/package split. so far none of the solutions proposed have held their ground though
<kiko> hey carlos?
<\sh> kiko: well..I don't mind...if nkour is ok with it, then do it. 
<kiko> \sh, what's your launchpad username?
<carlos> kiko, hi
<kiko> how's it going man?
<\sh> kiko: shermann 
<carlos> kiko, Fine, thanks
<kiko> carlos, wanna chat a bit on the phone?
<carlos> kiko, Can we do that later?
<carlos> I need to go out in 10 minutes
<kiko> carlos, you tell me what time
<carlos> will be back in two hours
<carlos> 21:00 UTC
<kiko> sounds good.
<carlos> two hours from now
<kiko> you ping me
<carlos> kiko, ok
<kiko> salgado, how's this MM monster looking?
<kidem> how long does it take CD to get to the address?
<salgado> kiko, I finished working on that file list thing (the one people has to provide for non-Archive mirrors) and added some missing validators. now I started working on the script to probe the mirrors; there's 3 new questions on the spec that need answering. maybe you know the answer...
<salgado> cprov, it'd be good if you could take a look at these questions too (^^)
<cprov> salgado: ok
<kiko> sounds good.
<kiko> matsubara, dude, bug 28768 is a disgrace 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28768: ""Search for Products" on the "Welcome to Launchpad" page does nothing." Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/28768
* carlos -> out
<kiko> pagetest plus ultra
<kiko> salgado?
<kiko> here's my take on your questions
<kiko> I think DM.enabled is what tells us that the mirror is activated.
<kiko> I think enabled = False means don't probe until an admin (distro owner) resets the flag
<kiko> I am looking for the code for you
<matsubara> kiko: Isn't it a launchpad bug? anyway, just confirmed it and assigned to myself. 
<kiko> matsubara, it is a launchpad bug -- a hideous one.
<kiko> how can anyone work without a @#@!!@# tip of launchpad
<kiko> bradb, did stub do a permanent mirror or was it one-shot?
<bradb> kiko: one-shot
<bradb> You WISH it were so convenient dude!
<[1] Ben> hello i just downloaded Ubunutu Flight 3 for x64 and have a problem.
<kiko> [1] Ben, I suspect you want the #ubuntu channel
<[1] Ben> ill try that thank you
<kiko> enjoy
<kiko> salgado, elmo is the person who can talk to you about the tool, but I don't think the code is findable, see #canonical
<salgado> kiko, yeah, I saw that. :-(
<cprov> salgado: spec fixed
<lifeless> well, we have  futex lock
<lifeless> an actual hang of python
<lifeless> jamesh has a cpu bound process running
* kiko looks at lifeless 
<lifeless> probably the pending branches script
<kiko> lifeless, can we set up an rsync mitigation branch somehow?
<lifeless> kiko: it wont mitigate it to any significant degree
<lifeless> the amount of IO being done is very low
<kiko> lifeless, I don't understand. stub made a mirror of a branch and brad was able to merge off it and work
<kiko> why wouldn't that be enough for the rest of us?
<lifeless> thats because bzr is very good at mesh behaviours
<lifeless> wow, this is a strange bt
<lifeless> #276 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
<lifeless> #277 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
<lifeless> #278 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
<kiko> lifeless?
* bradb is willing to accept fairly major risks, if there are any, for an rsync of rf right about now ;)
<cassidy> hi. Is it possible to track a specific product ? Receive a mail notification on new bug, support request, etc  ?
<bradb> cassidy: It's possible for bugs, with a bit of coordination.
<bradb> cassidy: In its current design, a product has one bug contact.
<bradb> cassidy: If that contact were a team to which you belonged, you could get email about the bugs on that product.
<bradb> If the team had a mailing list email addressed, you'd have to be subscribed to that ML.
<bradb> Does that help?
<cassidy> bradb: yes thanks ! Where can i find the bug contact adresse ?
<bradb> cassidy: /products/$name/+editbugcontact. Eh, that's kind of a bug I should fix.
* bradb opens a bug on it not being easy to see who the bug contact is
<cassidy> bradb: the "not allowed" is a bug so i assume ;)
<bradb> cassidy: Yeah, the UI shouldn't allow you to click links that bring you to "not allowed" pages.
<bradb> cassidy: Which product are you interested in?
<cassidy> bradb: xchat-gnome
<cassidy> should be on the desktop-team
<bradb> cassidy: When you say product, do you mean a package in a distribution?
<bradb> Some people mix those terms. The mention of desktop-team made me want to confirm we're talking about the same thing.
<cassidy> both. Actually x-g is a specific product if i understand well ?
<bradb> It's a product too, yeah.
<cassidy> bradb: i'm not yet very familiar with launchpad so yes, there is good chance than i mix those terms ;)
<cassidy> should also be a package since it's Dapper, doesn'it ?
<bradb> cassidy: You can sub to the package: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xchat-gnome/+subscribe
<cassidy> bradb: great ! thanks a lot
<bradb> cassidy: No prob. As for the upstream, it looks like https://launchpad.net/people/trowbrds is your contact to talk about setting up contacts.
<cassidy> bradb: yes, i know him :)
<bradb> great. Have I given you enough to point him in the right direction for setting things up upstream?
<cassidy> bradb: what things have to be changed ?
<kiko> lifeless?
<bradb> cassidy: Probably 1. add a team with an ML address, 2. set that team to the bug contact: https://launchpad.net/products/xchat-gnome/+editbugcontact
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  use re.escape to prevent process-email from crashing. (r3005)
<lifeless> kiko: ?
<cassidy> bradb: no problem. i'll tell to him. But why is it needed if we can add yourself on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xchat-gnome/+subscribe ?
<kiko> lifeless, I'm still waiting for a mitigation strategy for us having no rocketfuel tip.
<lifeless> kiko: I dont have one, I'm getting you one as fast as I can
<kiko> lifeless, what's wrong with rsync, for the Nth time?
<bradb> cassidy: That may be a design flaw. This feature is fairly new.
<bradb> cassidy: One line of reasoning might say that a product would tend to map to one ML, that people could subscribe to, whereas a package in a distribution wouldn't, so individual package subscriptions help.
<lifeless> kiko: I can rsync a bit image over, but that wont make the merge into the archive significantly faster AFAICT and will introduce race conditions as the locks are not mutually exclusive at the moment
<kiko> lifeless, but at least us, developers, can do a merge from it?
<lifeless> kiko: isn't there a copy stub pulled across ?
<kiko> lifeless, it's old already.
<kiko> it's not being updated
<kiko> and THAT would be a mitigation strategy if kept up-to-date
* kiko doesn't quite understand what the problem is with using rsync
<lifeless> erm, pqm is blocked until the push completes
<cassidy> bradb: in fact we use gnome bugzilla in upstream, so i think we just care about package related bugs
<lifeless> that r3005 above has *not* hit the rocketfuel master copy.
<bradb> cassidy: Ah, yeah, sounds correct. :)
<lifeless> I'll rsync across a spare copy for you now, *that* I can do.
<kiko> lifeless, and cron it?
<lifeless> sure, but if you get corrupt branches merging from it, dont blame me
<kiko> if you cron over an rsync of a spare copy -- that's a mitigation strategy
<cassidy> bradb: i just would like receive mail notification when users use Malone to report bug on x-g (so it will be on the package i suppose)
<lifeless> nor ask me to support them.
<kiko> lifeless, make it rsync at a known time and mail launchpad-list
<bradb> cassidy: Yep, subscribing to the package, not the product, is the right option for you.
<kiko> like once every 2 hours, at the hour and 15 minutes, and we can avoid syncing at that time
<cassidy> bradb: ok. i'm beginning to understand how it works :)
<kiko> it sucks, but it sucks less than the competition
<bradb> cassidy: cool
<cassidy> bradb:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xchat-gnome/+subscribe is about package so everything should be fine now ?
<bradb> cassidy: Yep.
<cassidy> bradb: great. isn't it possible to subscribe on all package stuff: new version published, support request, ... ?
<bradb> cassidy: Not yet.
<bradb> cassidy: We had a specification going on that: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/PackageSubscriptions but only the bug bits have been implemented so far.
<lifeless> kiko: chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/temporary-rocketfuel
<lifeless> kiko: its just the lp branch that is horked.
<kiko> lifeless, well, that's a relief. 
<cassidy> ok ok. Thanks for for your help bradb
<kiko> lifeless, can you mail the launchpad list with the sync times as I requested?
<bradb> cassidy: no prob
<lifeless> kiko: patience dude I'm typing it up already
<kiko> rock and roll suicide
<mdke> another css problem for you at bug #28824
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28824: "css broken on the people page" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/28824
<Kamion> Can anyone help me (a) update the svn URL for https://launchpad.net/products/net-retriever/+series/main (and two other related products), (b) ensure that the resulting baz branch continues smoothly on (mergeably) despite the changed svn URL?
<Kamion> (I can't do (a) because I don't have permissions; and (b) might Just Work but I don't know.)
<kiko> ddaa?
<kiko> Kamion, I think you had better write to launchpad -- david needs to tell me if it's safe to do and if anything else needs to be done.
<ddaa> yup?
<kiko> ah, the man himself
<kiko> see Kamion's query
<ddaa> This stuff is usually safe to do.
<ddaa> The product owner should have the privs to do that IIRC.
<Kamion> I don't know who the product owner is; as far as I know it's not me, and it's not displayed by Launchpad on the URL above.
<kiko> well
<ddaa> It's "Registry administrators" i.e. nobody in particular
<kiko> is that product yours?
<ddaa> it's displayed on the product page
<Kamion> I effectively maintain the package in Ubuntu, though, and am part of the upstream maintenance team
<ddaa> Registry Administrators are actively looked for sane volunteers to adopt their products.
<Kamion> Can I mail launchpad with a big list of products I volunteer for, then?
<ddaa> Kamion: this is net-retriever. Net-retriever, this is Kamion.
<Kamion> (ideally, we'd make /people/debian-boot a team, and I'd join it ...)
<ddaa> Kamion: Absolutely, or you can ask any admin (about half the launchpad team) to give them to you on a per-need basis.
<Kamion> thanks. In that case, if you could do the same for cdrom-retriever and floppy-retriever (per-need ...), I'd appreciate it
<ddaa> kiko seems idle, I guess he would be happy to do that :)
<ddaa> I'm running a race against the clock right now, so kiko, if you can do it, that would be really nice.
<ddaa> otherwise I'd be happy to do it.
<kiko> okay, gimme a few minutes
* bradb heads off, later
* ddaa does net-retriever
* ddaa does cdrom-retriever
<Kamion> Odd. https://launchpad.net/products/net-retriever/+series/main/+edit still gives me Forbidden; does it take a while to propagate somewhere?
<ddaa> Mh...
<ddaa> Try again?
<Kamion> still
<kiko> dude
<kiko> not even I can access that page
<ddaa> Mh
<kiko> I think that page is buttsource only
<ddaa> okay
<ddaa> that seems weird
<ddaa> Kamion: just tell me the URLs then
<kiko> ddaa, a bug?
<ddaa> Probably, to some extent
<ddaa> Kamion: what you want to use is https://launchpad.net/products/net-retriever/+series/main/+source
<Kamion> yeah, also forbidden
<Kamion> ddaa: svn://svn.debian.org/d-i/trunk/packages/net-retriever
<Kamion> ddaa: svn://svn.debian.org/d-i/trunk/packages/cdrom-retriever
<Kamion> ddaa: svn://svn.debian.org/d-i/trunk/packages/floppy-retriever
<ddaa> I guess that is related to some of my past requests.
<ddaa> I wanted repo changes to be workflowed, to get through buttsource approval.
<ddaa> also, I would like people not to rename series until importd is fixed to handle that...
<ddaa> Long broken stuff that nobody ever came round to fixing... :(
<ddaa> HOLY COW!
<ddaa> not even I can modify it!
<ddaa> kiko: can you file a bug about that, please
<ddaa> I'll use database superpowers in the meantime
<ddaa> "This source has been certified and is now unmodifiable"
<ddaa> it says
<carlos> kiko, ping
<ddaa> idiot
<carlos> kiko, I'm back
<ddaa> I'm BUTTSOURCE
<ddaa> I can modify any rcs detail I want, if I don't, who would????
<kiko> carlos, I am so happy to hear that
<kiko> ddaa, what bug do you want me to file? It may be more expedient for you to file it, I have a date with carlos right now..
<ddaa> *grumble* *grumble*
<carlos> kiko, you should call my land line, my mobile phone is still off
<ddaa> okay, I will do the filing
<ddaa> Kamion: I'm not forgetting you
<Kamion> ddaa: heh, thanks
<kiko> salgado, can you update our syncer to use temporary-rocketfuel?
<Kamion> "This source has been certified to be unmodifiable for all time even by upstream" ;-)
<ddaa> I made a request for workflowing...
* buxy can't login in wiki.ubuntu.com despite having configured my LP account
<ddaa> so people could not get approval with somehing sane, and then make it wrong, which is a real problem with Arch...
<ddaa> With bzr it will not matter anymore.
<buxy> and I configured it several days ago, what goes wrong ? what can I do ?
<salgado> kiko, where's that tree?
<ddaa> Well, it will still matter, but nothing that cannot be fixed.
<Kamion> so a change in RCS details for Arch should make the source no-longer-certified?
<Kamion> (sounds ok ...)
<salgado> kiko, nm, found it
<Kamion> until somebody comes along and rechecks it anyway
<ddaa> Kamion: yes, that was the idea... But then I remember that importd is to broken to figure that something once certified is not anymore unless manually reloaded...
<ddaa> okay... now it all makes sense...
<ddaa> all because of Arch namespace...
<Kamion> I think I'd better merge that package from Debian by hand in the meantime; I have a deadline for it
<Kamion> thanks for the help, hopefully it'll get sorted eventually :)
<ddaa> I'll babysit your imports
<ddaa> It will be done within the hour.
* buxy signals that his Launchpad account is "hertzog" if someone wants to look into it
<Kamion> ddaa: oh, cool, thanks
<ddaa> okay, the imports are running
<lucas> hi
<lucas> the username I usually use is 'lucas'. However, it's used on launchpad by somebody who was last active two months ago
<lucas> I'm now an ubuntu-dev member, and find it increasingly inconvenient to have to use 'nussbaum' as login (my last name), since nobody know me under this name
<lucas> is there something done about purging old LP accounts ?
<Kamion> two months sounds rather short for any kind of purging, to me
<lucas> what about forced renaming ? :-)
<ddaa> lucas: if you can convince an admin to do it, it's possible
<ddaa> it's not a decision I would take though
<lucas> is there a predefined delay about such stuff ? like 3 months, or 6 months ?
<ddaa> It has never come up before AFAIK
<ddaa> so it do not think it has been discussed already
<ddaa> And I just do not have the authority to change this sort of stuff.
<lucas> ok
<lucas> where should it be discussed ?
<ddaa> I think the new launchpad-users mailing list would be the right place
<lucas> ok
<ddaa> Kamion: your archives are updated
<ddaa> at your service if you have any other import-related trouble
<ddaa> until I have some time to _think_ about what would be the right thing to do, just get RCS changes through to me.
<ddaa> I will handle these requests at top priority
<Kamion> ddaa: thanks!
<sd-tux> carlos: hi, it's still about rosetta .po import :) my(Alexander) translations are still in Published=False state :( i want to upload more translations this days... can you try to find a solution plz 
<carlos> sd-tux, the Published=False is not a problem (I think I will remove that column to prevent this kind of confussions...)
<carlos> sd-tux, anyway, I will take a look to the queue now
<carlos> jordi, hi, around?
<Kamion> ddaa: thanks, updated net-retriever archive confirmed sensible and merged
<sd-tux> carlos: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+lang/ka ... evolution-2.4 is not updated... did you "publish" my evolution-2.4 translation ?
<carlos> sd-tux, if it's imported, you should get an email
<sd-tux> carlos: right, i didn't get any mails from rosetta ..
<carlos> sd-tux, then it's not yet imported
<sd-tux> carlos: hmmm.. what can i do now  :) ?
<carlos> sd-tux, I'm handling your requests, they should be imported tonight
<kiko> rock and roll carlos 
<kiko> carlos, send in your activity reports dude
<sd-tux> carlos: OK, thank you...
<carlos> kiko, I promise you I will do it between tonight and tomorrow
<kiko> cool
<kiko> just don't forget
<carlos> kiko, Don't worry, I will try to come back to the daily reports
<lifeless> kiko: FYI there will be a delay getting built back to order
<lifeless> kiko: there is a unicode bug I need to address
<kiko> okay
<kiko> that's fine
<carlos> sd-tux, I think all your files are now ready to be imported, you should get emails soon
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> see you
#launchpad 2007-01-15
<lifeless> BjornT: around ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79335 in malone "ne wbug mail interface filing in the distro incorrectly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79335
<kalikiana> Is there someone who can review my small messages.pot in launchpad?
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Developer meeting: Thu 18 Jan 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<kalikiana> Might someone please review the pot for catfish (https://translations.launchpad.net/catfish), it's only few strings.
<mantiena> Hi all
<mantiena> SteveA, labas
<carlos> morning
<Bhaskar> carlos:morning
<kalikiana|cookin> carlos: would you like to review my pot file?
<carlos> kalikiana: sure, let me take a look to the queue...
<kalikiana> it's messages.port for catfish :)
<kalikiana> carlos: Thank you.
<carlos> you are welcome
<mantiena> anyone knows if in launchpad there are ability to assing specifications to another distro ? There are several specifications in Ubuntu distro, which I wanna assing to Baltix distro
<carlos> mantiena: well, if the distribution exists in Launchpad, you can create it there
<mantiena> carlos, I don't want to create new specification, I wanna simply assing existing specification (for example this https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/live-system-fs-mounting ) to Baltix GNU/Linux distro
<carlos> mantiena: so you want to retain it as an Ubuntu spec
<carlos> but at the same time, have it for Baltix?
<carlos> mantiena: I don't think 'derivation' for specs is still implemented (if that's what you want)
<mantiena> carlos, I wanna do like with bugs - I can assing same bug for several distros
<carlos> mantiena: no, there is no way to do it right now
<mantiena> :( are there any plans for this ?
<mantiena> carlos, are there any plans for a posibility to assign same specification for more than one distro in launchpad ?
<carlos> mantiena: there are plans to allow derivation quite easy 
<carlos> mantiena: and your request is inside that kind of features
<carlos> but I cannot give you a time frame for it
<mantiena> carlos, thanks for info, maybe there are some bugreports/spefication/wiki page for this ? I wanna subscribe to be informed about progress :)
<carlos> I'm not sure whether we started writing such specs yet
<carlos> we try to write them when we are scheduling it to be implemented
<mantiena> ;)
<carlos> mantiena: anyway, you should talk with kiko about this
<mantiena> kiko, where are you ;)
<carlos> mantiena: sleeping ;-)
<carlos> mantiena: he will be around in about 3-4 hours
<Hobbsee> carlos: you cant irc in your sleep.
<Hobbsee> oh wait, kiko sleeping.  that's possible
<mantiena> Hobbsee, in which timezone kiko is now ?
<Hobbsee> mantiena: i'd guess he's in the US or london...
<mantiena> Hobbsee, big difference ;)
<carlos> mantiena: Brazil
<Hobbsee> oh yeah.  that's it
* Hobbsee should make brazil show on kclock
<SteveA> mantiena: labas rytas
<mantiena> SteveA, how are you doing ?
<SteveA> mantiena: very well.  I'm not speaking lithuanian much any more, because I live in Amsterdam now.
<mantiena> SteveA, :( you do not work with POV anymore ?
<willvdl> hey folks, how does one insert info into the "Details" section of a team page? e.g. Wiki home
<SteveA> mantiena: we still collaborate on various things, and they're still working on schooltool and zope3
<SteveA> willvdl: use the link "home page"
<mantiena> SteveA, ok, last year for me was pretty busy, I almost wasn't in contact with Albertas and other POV people
<SteveA> mpt: I just noticed that we have a link to edit the "home page", but this is displayed as "details".  How confusing.
<willvdl> SteveA, that asks for home page content which ends up at the top under the team name
<mantiena> SteveA, are you still working on launchpad ?
<SteveA> willvdl: I think the "team details" ends up at the top under the team name, and the "homepage" ends up under the "details" heading.  BUt I may be wrong.
<SteveA> mantiena: yes.  that's why I'm here :-)
<mantiena> :)
<willvdl> SteveA, "team details" ends up in "About this team", "home page" ends up at the top.
<willvdl> not sure where "details" gets info from
<SteveA> willvdl: I see what you mean.  Comparing team pages to person pages, I think that the "details" section of the page shouldn't be there at all for teams.
<Znarl> stub, lifeless : Ping?  Gangotri Launchpad Apps Server 1/2 is down.
<willvdl> SteveA, check https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-doc for example
<willvdl> the details points nicely (formatted) to the wiki home
<SteveA> willvdl: that's strange because it's meant to be a link to the user in a wiki, not a page in a wiki
<SteveA> and teams don't have users in a wiki, only people do
<SteveA> so what I think happened is this: in a previous time, launchpad erroneously allowed setting of wiki names for teams
<willvdl> ah but teams have project pages in the wiki
<SteveA> then we removed this facility
<SteveA> but didn't clean up the team that already had wiki names
<willvdl> I see. makes sense
<SteveA> you can use the "homepage" thing to link to other pages
<SteveA> a link there will appear as an actual link, not just text
<willvdl> Will do that. makes most sense. thanks
<SteveA> well, I'm sorry that this part of launchpad's UI is so confusing
<willvdl> not really, only because of legacy. the details section just appears empty on newer team pages
<mantiena> SteveA, who are doing Rosetta improvements ? There are one big problem with improving existing translations - when I find some error in some localized software I can't find this error in rosetta, because there are no possibility to search (filter) by some string :(
<SteveA> willvdl: https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/79363
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79363 in launchpad "team pages have an unused "details" section" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]   - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<SteveA> mantiena: you mean to search for a string that you see in some software ?
<SteveA> stub: around?
<willvdl> Aha :) I might have check for that before hand...
<stub> yo
<SteveA> stub: Znarl says there's a problem with one app server on gangotri
<SteveA> willvdl: I actually just added that now
<SteveA> BjornT: btw, the guided report bug form rocks.
<willvdl> doh, just noticed as soon as I typed that
<SteveA> BjornT: do we have a reviewers' meeting now?
<mantiena> SteveA, yes, exactly
<stub> One of the threads is spinning
<Znarl> stevea : It's happened two weeks in a row, but doesn't look like it's because of a change on our side.
<SteveA> mantiena: turns out that's a very complicated thing to do, so it's taking a while.  As a work-around, there's a change happening very soon so that translations can be indexed by google and other search engines, so we expect to be able to use google to search for strings, and find where in rosetta to translate them.
<mantiena> SteveA, I can do new translations with rosetta, but I can't improve existing, this is very bad :(
<BjornT> SteveA: yeah, there should be a reviewer meeting now
<BjornT> lifeless: ^^^^
<stub> SteveA: Do you remember what signal we should be able to send to launchpad in this situation to get some info, and where the dump ends up?
<mantiena> SteveA, why do you think, that filter for a string is a very complicated ? Now there already are a posibility to filter for a string "#fuzzy", why do you think, that filtering for another string is so hard ?
<SteveA> mantiena: do you mean filtering, or searching?  searching is hard just because of the amount of data we're dealing with.
<SteveA> stub: I'd need to check mail archives or read code...
<SteveA> BjornT: I expect lifeless is at LCA
<SteveA> as is spiv and jamesh
<stub> Found the code...
<BjornT> SteveA: yeah, so it's probably best to postpone the meeting to next week.
<SteveA> BjornT: we could have the meeting later, when more of the review team is around
<SteveA> like salgado
<BjornT> SteveA: yeah. isn't francis due back today as well?
<SteveA> yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79363 in launchpad "team pages have an unused "details" section" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79363
<mantiena> SteveA, to improve translation translators need posibility to filter or search for specified string at least in *one* .po file
<mantiena> SteveA, I'm not talking about posibility to search on specified string in many .po files at once
<mantiena> this is another feature, but not so important like filtering/searching in selected .po file
<SteveA> mantiena: let me see if I understand.  You mean that some po files are very large, so you want to be able to find the right string inside a po file, when you know that string is there somewhere?
<stub> Actually, not spinning. That one is running normally. production1 isn't responding at all
<Bhaskar> jint: hello
<Bhaskar> jinty: what is new news on schooltool?
<jinty> Bhaskar, not much I guess
<Bhaskar> jinty: the problem of leftside menu , that ignas was working is solved or not?
<carlos> mantiena: the search feature is being on danilos' TODO list, once he finish his current tasks
<carlos> mantiena: in he mean time, we implemented a workaround that would allow google and other search engines to index our translations
<carlos> but it's not yet deployed
<carlos> mantiena: so yes, it's something we are going to implement in the near future
<jinty> Bhaskar,  I think he knows exactly what the problem is and will fix it, exactly when, you'll have to ask him
<Bhaskar> jinty: well
<Bhaskar> jinty: canDo team leader is going to be held online training on zope??
<jinty> Bhaskar, I have no idea
<Bhaskar> jinty:its oj
<mantiena> SteveA, most of .po files contains more than 300 strings, and some more than 1000 ! When there are no posibility to filter/search on wanted string, then to fix one word in .po file takes a lot of time :(
<Bhaskar> jinty: its ok
<carlos> mantiena: as a workaround, you can always download the .po file and do it offline
<carlos> I know it's not perfect...
<mantiena> carlos, downloading/exporting, then searching, then translating and then importing again same file into rosetta takes at least 15 min. :(
<Bhaskar> jinty: what is your planning to extend schooltool project in many places
<mantiena> carlos, but sometimes this take even more time, because when I press download, then .po file can arrive in my mailbox only after few hours :(
<cprov> good morning, hackers
<jinty> Bhaskar, I program sschooltool on a volunteer basis, so generally when I see something that should be done and feel like doing it, I do it.
<carlos> mantiena: yeah, I know it sucks, but it's a way to prevent you to be blocked until the search feature is read
<carlos> ready
<Bhaskar> jinty: well
<mantiena> carlos, maybe there are a way to be informed when filtering by specified string in .po file will be ready ?
<mantiena> carlos, sort of subscribe to some bug/specification ? ;)
<danilos> mantiena: sure, bug 44
<carlos> mantiena: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/44
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44 in rosetta "Translations should be searchable" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<mantiena> danilos, carlos thanks
<mantiena> carlos, I've found specification for my problem - https://launchpad.net/rosetta/+spec/translate-specific-string
<carlos> mantiena: it's linked with the bug we gave you
<carlos> or at least it should be
<mantiena> carlos, yea, but it's strange, why startus of this specification is "Implemented" ;)
<mantiena> s/startus/statux
<mantiena> :)
<cprov> stub: ping
<stub> cprov: pong
<cprov> stub:  have you seen bug 78942 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78942 in launchpad "/distros/ubuntu gnome-mag pages don't redirect properly" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78942
<stub> nope
<cprov> stub: it looks to be more related to pillar-name than to soyuz itself. Can you check ?
<cprov> s\looks\seems, sorry
<carlos> mantiena: that's an error, it's not implemented at all
<stub> assign it to me
<cprov> stub: okay
<mantiena> carlos, it seems, that this https://launchpad.net/rosetta/+spec/translate-specific-string is implemented by you :)
<carlos> mantiena: no, in that spec, says that I'm supposed to implement it, but I didn't implement it
<carlos> I just reverted that status
<carlos> mantiena: thanks for noting it
<mantiena> :)
<mantiena> carlos, it would by better if I could say "thanks for implementing" :)
<mantiena> s/by/be
<matthewrevell> carlos: When a new project wants to start using Rosetta, how do they contact us to ask for it to be set up? Do they log an Answers request?
<carlos> matthewrevell: atm, they upload directly .po and .pot files into Launchpad
<carlos> if I can see that the request came from a developer of that project
<carlos> I just go ahead and accept it
<matthewrevell> Oh right. https://help.launchpad.net/RosettaNewImportPolicy seems to say they need to contact us first.
<carlos> if I cannot see a relation between the uploader and the developers, I send an email asking them to contact the developers to approve Rosetta usage
<carlos> matthewrevell: well, is better if they do it
<matthewrevell> So, they should log an Answers request?
<carlos> matthewrevell: but most people just go ahead and request an import
<matthewrevell> Right
<carlos> matthewrevell: I guess the right thing to do is to log an Answers request & upload the files
<carlos> danilos: what do you think?
<carlos> matthewrevell: that way, if we approve it, we can get the files imported faster
<matthewrevell> carlos: Cool, thanks. I'm writing the 1.0 FAQs, so want to give the best answer.
<carlos> matthewrevell: in the future, I guess we could implement a kind of wizard to guide users step by step
<danilos> carlos, matthewrevell: yeah, support (ugh, answer :) requests would suit us best
<matthewrevell> carlos: That sounds good. Should I create a blueprint?
<carlos> matthewrevell: sure, go ahead, although I'm not sure when would that be implemented
<matthewrevell> danilos: Cool. I'll write the FAQ answer with that in mind. I'll send the FAQs to the ML later.
<danilos> matthewrevell: great to have you working on this
<carlos> matthewrevell: cool, thanks
<matthewrevell> carlos: Fair enough. Anything to boost my karma :)
<matthewrevell> danilos: :)
<carlos> matthewrevell: will that 1.0 FAQs deprecate current RosettaFAQ page?
<carlos> matthewrevell: X-)
<matthewrevell> carlos: No, don't think so. This FAQ page I'm working on is for projects who are considering using Rosetta, whereas I think the current Rosetta FAQ is more for users. I'll work on the current FAQ page though, to improve etc.
<carlos> ok
<jenda> Hello
* jenda waves at LarstiQ and matthewrevell
<matthewrevell> jenda: Hi
<jenda> Guys, what's the prospect of seeing LP-hosted bzr branches accessible through a web browser?
<jenda> Gonna happen, ain't gonna happen?
<jenda> Currently, I have a ubuntu-marketing/spreadubuntu branch up there, and I have doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing to mirror it daily
<jenda> This is slightly inconvenient, and a little redundant, I think...
<carlos> jenda: it's a planned feature
<jenda> carlos: great :) Falls into the gonna happen category, then :)
<carlos> yep
<jenda> Any idea if this is weeks, months or years?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79377 in blueprint "Wrong spec selected with 'Mark superseded'" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79377
<ddaa> Hello
<carlos> ddaa: hey, how was the desert?
<ddaa> A bit too much cream in the cake, but the fruit pies were fine.
<ddaa> carlos: seriously, that was a great vacation. The circuit itself was not too good, but the group was very nice.
<carlos> :-D
<ddaa> carlos: what's hot in launchpad this week?
<carlos> documentation :-P
<ddaa> everybody dogpiling on matthewrevell, or everybody writing pages?
<matthewrevell> ddaa: hmph? :)
<matthewrevell> carlos: This might be a bit of a dumb question, but is there a way to find a list of all the languages already set up in Rosetta? I've looked and can see a list of languages translated for Ubuntu, but not the full list supported in LP.
<carlos> matthewrevell: no, we don't have such UI right now
<matthewrevell> Okay, thanks
<carlos> well, there is an UI that would allow you to get such list
<matthewrevell> carlos: Yeah?
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/~carlos/+editlanguages
<carlos> change 'carlos' with your launchpad ID
<matthewrevell> Ah yes, I saw that but need something I can link to generically.
<carlos> matthewrevell: we don't have such page (yet)
<matthewrevell> carlos: Not to worry, I'll check for a blueprint and if there isn't one, I'll write one :)
<carlos> I think there is
<carlos> let me check...
<matthewrevell> Ah cool
<carlos> matthewrevell: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/rosetta/+spec/language-administration
<carlos> that one is not exactly that
<carlos> but with that implemented, the list you want would be done public 
<carlos> as we need it to admin the languages
<matthewrevell> carlos: Cool, thanks
<fabbione> hi guys
<fabbione> SteveA: ping?
<fabbione> any admin around?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79382 in soyuz "superseded builds are not shown in portlet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79382
* carlos -> lunch
<fabbione> hi kiko
<Hobbsee> heya kiko 
<kiko> morning
<kiko> how is everybody
<fabbione> kiko: i am looking for somebody to disable an LP account that's spamming
<fabbione> kiko: who should I ask?
<kiko> fabbione, talk to me. what account is that?
<fabbione> https://launchpad.net/~jmartin
<kiko> stub, ping?
<fabbione> kiko: the user did set the Out of Office crap
<kiko> fabbione, can you give me some examples of spam?
<kiko> ah
<fabbione> kiko: and he is part of a team that gets tons of bugs
<fabbione> so as soon as you open or change the bug
<fabbione> you get spammed
<fabbione> Out of Office AutoReply: [Bug 79371]  Re: saslauthd init script does not allow movement of PID
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79371 in cyrus-sasl2 "saslauthd init script does not allow movement of PID" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79371 - Assigned to Martin Pitt (pitti)
<fabbione> either we remove him from the team
<kiko> fabbione, I can temporarily remove him from the team
<fabbione>     *   Ubuntu Directory Services  (Approved)
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> that would do
<fabbione> thanks
<kiko> can you contact him?
<fabbione> i am not part of that team otherwise i would have done it automatically
<fabbione> there isn't much to contact
<fabbione> i will contact the team owner
<kiko> fabbione, no, I meant contact jmartin so he knows why he was disabled
<kiko> team membership disabled
<fabbione> kiko: i don't even know who he is
<kiko> fabbione, does that matter?
<fabbione> i will ask the team owner to talk to him
<fabbione> since he approved and so on
* kiko shrugs
<fabbione> well no.. not really.
<SteveA> fabbione: hi
<fabbione> SteveA: it's all sorted.. thanks
<SteveA> ok
<stub> kiko: pong
<kiko> stub, I was going to ask you about the process to deal with users whose autoreply is spamming people via launchpad as per fabbione's request, but I've already handled it
<stub> k
<sabdfl> hey guys, is this the Big UI Week?
<kiko> indeed it is, though it is only so for selected team members
<kiko> stub, well, ping again then. :)
<kiko> matthewrevell, did you see joey's email? do you have any of our presentations?
<stub> kiko: ?
<matthewrevell> kiko: What list was the email to? I'm reviewing an edited presentation for Fabbio at the moment, though.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79397 in launchpad "edge and beta servers not getting code updates" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79397
<kiko> matthewrevell, I'm asking about joey's email.
<kiko> it was not to a list.
<kiko> who's fabbio?
<matthewrevell> kiko: Ah, got it.
<matthewrevell> kiko: fabbione
<kiko> ah. his real name only has one b! :-)
<matthewrevell> kiko: I'll get back to Joey with a presentation. I'll run it past you and Steve first.
<matthewrevell> kiko: Oh right, yeah :)
<kiko> stub, well, I was discussing with carlos the performance impact of opening Feisty translations
<kiko> stub, and I wanted to get your input on what we could or should do
<carlos> kiko: update our DB schema? :-P
<stub> kiko: Could or should do about what? We shouldn't discuss solutions without identifying a problem.
<kiko> stub, it's hard when you are not on the same IRC server as us though.
<stub> ?
<kiko> stub, i.c.c
<BjornT> SteveA, salgado, flacoste: how about a reviewer meeting in 1.5 hours, at 1600 UTC? (we didn't have one earlier today since the other are at LCA)
<flacoste> BjornT: I can be there
<BjornT> flacoste: btw, welcome back! hope you had a great time with the baby
<flacoste> BjornT: thanks, i had a wonderful time, the month passed in a flash!
<kiko> flacoste!!!
<flacoste> kiko: hi kiko!
<kiko> flacoste, good to have you back. how is everything at home?
<flacoste> kiko, things are running more smoothly now, the extra week was very benefitial for everybody!
* flacoste is now catching up on emails
<kiko> highvoltage, ping?
<ddaa> hello kiko
<kiko> how are you ddaa 
<ddaa> tanned and relaxed
<ddaa> and slogging through last week's email too
* ddaa checks that slogging is indeed a word
<BjornT> salgado: ping?
<salgado> and here too
<BjornT> salgado: i asked you before if you could attend a reviewer meeting at 1600 UTC
<salgado> ah, I missed that. sorry BjornT 
<salgado> that's fine with me
<BjornT> cool, let's have it now, then.
<BjornT> so, welcome to this week's reviewer meeting
<BjornT> == Agenda ==
<BjornT> * Roll call * Next meeting * Queue status.
<BjornT> SteveA: are you here for the reviewer meeting?
<BjornT> lifeless, spiv and jamesh are at LCA this week
<salgado> I guess net week's meeting is going to be at the usual time (1200 UTC)?
<BjornT> * Next meeting
<flacoste> wasn't 10 UTC the usual time?
<BjornT> salgado: well, the usual time is 10 UTC
<BjornT> however, i'm not sure about next week
<salgado> oh, right. 10 UTC, then
<flacoste> at which time i'm usually asleep
<BjornT> i and lifeless will be at the distro sprint in oslo
<BjornT> there's also a bzr-launchpad sprint next week, but i'm not sure who's attending that.
<BjornT> i'll send a mail to see who's available for a meeting, we can decide a time (or postpone the meeting) after that.
<mantiena> kiko-fud, hi
<BjornT> * Queue status
<BjornT> the queue doesn't look too good, although i think it has improved slightly since last week.
<BjornT> there are currently 13 branches older than the expected 2 (4 including the weekend) days.
<BjornT> salgado: you have one branch on 32 days
<salgado> BjornT, yeah, I'm doing it right now; didn't do it earlier because flacoste was on leave
<flacoste> i will clear my queue in the coming days, (I have 4 branches assigned)
<salgado> flacoste, feel free to give some of them to me if you want. I only have two small branches which I'm going to review today
<BjornT> flacoste: it's ok. you're excused since you've been on leave :)
<flacoste> salgado: thanks for the offer, i'll see how it goes
<BjornT> the rest of the due branches belong to spiv and jamesh, who aren't here today.
<BjornT> flacoste: btw, if you go away for a long time and have some branches pending review, it can be a good idea to ask someone else to take responsibility for landing them.
<flacoste> BjornT: ok, I'll keep this in mind for the future
<SteveA> BjornT: I'm kind of here
<BjornT> SteveA: ok. you have one branch (tim/launchpad/fix-it-friday) in the queue that is 11 days old
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> I'll take a look
<BjornT> salgado: if you only have small branches to review, maybe i could assign bjorn/launchpad/malone-bug-reporting-tool to you? i'd like to get it landed this week, so that it's available on staging for the distro sprint next week.
<salgado> BjornT, sure thing
<BjornT> thanks salgado 
<salgado> how big is it, btw?
<BjornT> salgado: 774 lines, but more than half are tests
<salgado> ah, it's quite small. I can probably review it tomorrow
<BjornT> * Other business
<BjornT> anything else we should discuss in this meeting?
<BjornT> ok, MEETING ENDED. thanks for coming!
<salgado> thanks BjornT
<flacoste> thanks BjornT!
<kiko-fud> ahoy there
<kiko> highvoltage, ping?
<highvoltage> kiko: pong
<dholbach> hellas
<dholbach> how can I add a milestone for a product?
<kiko> dholbach, you add it for a series.
<dholbach> kiko: which url would that be for  http://launchpad.net/bughelper ?
<dholbach> kiko: heno already added a 0.1 series
<dholbach> kiko: do i have to register release for the series and can then add a milestone for the release?
<kiko> no
<kiko> just visit the series page
<kiko> and add the milestone
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/bughelper/0.1
<dholbach> I'm not the registrant, but member of the drivers team - is that the problem?
<kiko> -> "Add Milestone"
<kiko> yes
<dholbach> Ok ok... I see - thanks
<kiko> probably
<dholbach> so I was not being blind, good :)
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<dholbach> heno: if the UI lets you, you could probably rename the series to 0.x
<dholbach> heno: if not, we can live with that too :)
<doko> kiko: is there a way go query lp about "all source packages which build binary-arch packages uploaded between date A and date B" ?
<kiko> doko, no but cprov-out can help you get that list if you email him.
<doko> ok, thanks
<kiko> BjornT, did you see my patch from the weekend?
<BjornT> kiko: oh, right. i saw it, but i didn't take a look at it yet. i'll do that tomorrow.
<kiko> BjornT, okay, sure, no problemo
<AndrewB> Hey.. can any1 help me with gpg keys. I have just had an email sent back with a lot of babbel ;) So what do I do next..?
<kiko> AndrewB, decrypt it using gpg or a compatible mail reader?
<AndrewB> how do I do that on command like gpg
<kiko> man gpg?
<AndrewB> ah
<AndrewB> ok so just put that in a file then run that?
<matsubara> AndrewB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<AndrewB> also  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+topcontributors seems to be not working ;)
<matsubara> AndrewB: if you mean a time out error, it's a known bug.
<AndrewB> ok :)
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mpt> carlos, did you know about <https://launchpad.net/+editmylanguages>?
<carlos> mpt: yes, Rosetta preferred languages was moved there so 'Answers' could use it too
<mpt> carlos, so that's what matthewrevell was looking for, right?
<thumper> morning
<carlos> mpt: not really, I pointed him already to that page
<carlos> mpt: but he wanted something that doesn't depend on having a launchpad account
<mpt> oh
<mpt> I thought by "generically" he meant "no matter what your Launchpad ID is"
<carlos> mpt: I'm not sure whether the alias you pointed (I just realised that it's a redirect) would work for him...
<carlos> mpt: well, you need to have a launchpad account to use it
<carlos> and this is to get new users to launchpad
<carlos> but I will point him to it tomorrow
<cprov> doko: what I can do for you ?
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you!
<james_w> Hi, could someone please point me to where I could report a bug on the bzr register-branch plugin please?
<mdke> james_w: a search has produced https://launchpad.net/bzr-register, it that it?
<LarstiQ> james_w: I'd say the bazaar list
<james_w> mdke: not as far as I can see, that seems to be a wrapper around register-branch, bzr reg
<mdke> maybe just on bzr then, or a mailing list as per LarstiQ 
<james_w> hi LarstiQ :). I'll send it there then, thanks.
<LarstiQ> considering lifeless wrote it (afaik) and ddaa and spiv also hang out onlist
* mdke hussles spiv for a response to his email
<lifeless> james_w: bzr register-branch bugs beloing in bzr
<lifeless> LarstiQ: poolie wrote it with BjornT
<james_w> lifeless: thanks.
<LarstiQ> lifeless: ah, I sit corrected.
<kNo`> evening all
<kNo`> I've registered a product on LP, and I'd like to know how to create my own milestones for the project
<kNo`> to be able to assign a bug or a spec to this milestone
<LarstiQ> kNo`: you can +addmilestone on a release series, ala https://launchpad.net/bzr/bzr.dev/+addmilestone
<kNo`> LarstiQ: you mean I have to create a release series, and then a milestone?
<LarstiQ> kNo`: If you don't already have something like a `trunk` series, exactly.
<kNo`> LarstiQ: ok, thanks
<kNo`> sorry for the "newbie question" ;)
<LarstiQ> no problem!
#launchpad 2007-01-16
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79475 in launchpad "Milestone assignment for a spec shows a long list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79475
* kNo` has finally been able to mirror s4ep9 and 19
<kNo`> 10
<kNo`> errr.... wrong chanel
* kNo` ducks
<luisbg> any launchpad admins around?
<LarstiQ> luisbg: what is your question? 
<LarstiQ> Perhaps an admin is not required and I can help, or they can later read what you want them for :)
<luisbg> I want to delete a registered series
<luisbg> it isn't a question but a favor
<luisbg> since only admins have to permissions to do so
* tsmithe is here to aid luisbg in scrounging
<luisbg> tsmithe, we should ask every now and then until we find an admin, cool?
<tsmithe> yeah indeedy
<LarstiQ> ah.
<luisbg> LarstiQ, is that to us?
<LarstiQ> tsmithe: did you file a support ticket?
<tsmithe> LarstiQ, no - but i commented on the bug
<tsmithe> or was that not enough
<LarstiQ> bug 2141, right?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2141 in launchpad "You can't remove series in products" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2141
<tsmithe> yeah
<luisbg> it isn't really a bug since admins can delete it
<luisbg> the bug is needing an admin to delete something yours :P
<tsmithe> yeaha
<LarstiQ> luisbg: the point is, the bug is about the situation existing, the support ticket would be for your concrete request
* tsmithe goes off to file a support ticket
<tsmithe> i'm very tired
<tsmithe> luisbg, can you do it
<tsmithe> blame me if you want
<luisbg> where I have to do it?
<tsmithe> hang on
<tsmithe> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+tickets
<luisbg> cool, doing so
<tsmithe> linky me please when done
<luisbg> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/3206
<luisbg> short and explicite =)
<Exal|away> Hi, some translator admin around?
<LarstiQ> Exal|away: probably not right now, what is your question?
<Exal|away> LarstiQ: I only want to belong to spanistransh lation team rigth now
<Exal|away> LarstiQ: I have seen that many people is witing for this some back time 
<Exal|away> *waiting
<LarstiQ> Exal|away: that should be an ubuntu internal thing if I understand things correctly. Is the issue that the ubuntu spanish team isn't responsive?
<Exal|away> yes
<LarstiQ> Exal|away: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-es/+members mentions you only subscribed today?
<Exal|away> LarstiQ: exactly today
<LarstiQ> Exal|away: I don't know how that team works, but since there are a lot of people subscribed but not approved, I think there is some step where you need to prove fitness
<LarstiQ> so, what should help, is suggesting quality translations in launchpad, I guess
<LarstiQ> Exal|away: or ask on http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-es-l10n 
<Exal|away> LarstiQ: yes, I have sent a mail
<Exal|away> I see i.e.: CarlosGaona   2005-09-26
<LarstiQ> https://launchpad.net/~carlos
<Exal|away> I will sent a mail to Carlos, thanks LarstiQ 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79492 in launchpad-bazaar "Badge branches with import/mirror errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79492
<LarstiQ> Exal|away: np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79493 in launchpad-bazaar "Highlight important branches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79493
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79495 in launchpad-bazaar "Inactive branches should "fade away"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79495
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79496 in launchpad-bazaar "Show recent commits across the project" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79496
<LarstiQ> I don't suppose there any admins around?
<Bhaskar> jinty: hello
<Bhaskar> jinty: we are going to deploy school at the end of Jan 2007, but still problem in localization, how can we proceed??
<Bhaskar> jinty: if we can not get in success in localization, i think some sort of effect for who those involving in localization of schooltool
<Bhaskar> jinty:so pls solve all the problems, together
<Bhaskar> jinty: if we not success in localized schooltool, our project will dissolved
<Bhaskar> jinty: if this project is dissolved, so bad message for schooltool localization in any country
<jinty> Bhaskar, I think you'd better ask ignas in #schooltool what is the estimated time for him to be finished with that bug
<jinty> Bhaskar, but I do think that, currently, any reasonable deployment of schooltool requires a high level of python/schooltool/zope3 knowledge
<Bhaskar> thla: most of time ignas is in offline in #schooltool
<jinty> Bhaskar, I think he just starts a bit later in the day
<jinty> Bhaskar, I will ask him about it today, if you like?
<carlos> morning!
<Bhaskar> jinty: you ask with him today
<jinty> Bhaskar, yes
<Bhaskar> jinty: well
<Bhaskar> jinty: i must localise schooltool within Jan
<Bhaskar> jinty: otherwise office will decide to disolve this project, so i am in tension
<Bhaskar> jinty: specially i am allocated for this project
<jinty> Bhaskar, as I said, I will see what I can do.
<Bhaskar> jinty: thanks
<cprov> stub: thanks for the db on mawson.
<stub> cprov: I haven't rebuilt it yet
<cprov> stub: err, my bad, it's still broken, then
<stub> cprov: it is rebuilding now
<cprov> stub: ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79535 in malone "Only parses first request in email requests" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79535
<danilos> carlos: is bug 79118 something caused by your recent changes?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79118 in rosetta "Problems with "Need Review" and "Save & Continue"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79118
<carlos> danilos: I'm on a phone call with Steve. I will see once I'm done
<danilos> carlos: ok, thanks
<mantiena> Hi all
<mantiena> kiko, are you online ?
<kiko> mantiena, yes.
<static> gooooood morning launchpad
<mantiena> kiko, several months ago you told me, that after few monts I will able to add new milestones/releases in Baltix distro (http://launchpad.net/baltix ), I just tested and still can't (or can't find a way :( ), maybe you can help me ?
<mantiena> static, hi
<kiko> mantiena, it still is not possible.
<mantiena> :(
<mantiena> kiko, even launchpad admins can't add new releases for Baltix ?
<mantiena> I get an error message "you are not allowed"
<mantiena> kiko, so, adding new release is not possible only for me, or not possible even for launchpad admins ?
<kiko> mantiena, right, it is currently not possible to anyone.
<mantiena> :(
<kiko> mantiena, I suggest that for now you use a tag to group bugs arbitrarily
<mantiena> kiko, ok, thanks, btw, maybe you know when there will be ability to add new release or at least new milestone (I need just one more milestone) ?
<kiko> BjornT, can you confirm bug 79353?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79353 in ubiquity "Installer crashed installing boot loader" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79353
<kiko> err doh
<kiko> BjornT, can you confirm bug 79535.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79535 in malone "Only parses first request in email requests" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79535
* BjornT takes a look
<carlos> danilos: could be a bug introduced by me, yes
<carlos> danilos: let me finish with the changes SteveA suggested for TranslationReview and will take a close look to that bug
<danilos> carlos: sure, thanks
<danilos> I need to drop by bank, pick up "mail" from my parents house, so I am announcing a... lunch break! :)
<carlos> danilos: see you later!
<SteveA> bug 40173
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40173 in malone "When filing a bug, the popup package search should show package descriptions" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40173 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<kiko> jordi, my diary now has RSS!!!
<WebMaven> SteveA: Hi
<Spads_> kiko: do you have a hackergotchi?
<kiko> Spads, yeah, I do
<Spads> kiko: add yourself to planet ubuntu!
<kiko> Spads, how does one do that?
<Spads> kiko: there's a bzr tree for the configs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79563 in launchpad "Product release finder script crashes if it can't parse the product version in the given URL." [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79563
<SteveA> WebMaven: hello
<WebMaven> SteveA: have you figured out yet what kind of sponsorship you'll be doing?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> silver
<SteveA> so, thanks for bringing the issue up here initially
<WebMaven> Very cool. Have you provided the logos yet?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> matthewrevell is doing all that stuff
<SteveA> matthewrevell: do you know about getting sponsorship logos to the pycon pepole? 
<matthewrevell> SteveA: I was just about to ask if you had a contact
<WebMaven> matthewrevell: specs here: http://us.pycon.org/TX2007/HowToSponsor
<matthewrevell> WebMaven: Cool, thanks. So, should logo art go to the pycon-sponsors email addr?
<WebMaven> I *think* so.
<matthewrevell> WebMaven: I'll give that a go.
<WebMaven> if not, then surely it will be redirected appropriately.
<matthewrevell> WebMaven: Nice one. I'm working on our bag inserts as we speak.
<WebMaven> SteveA: I assume you talked to Steve Holden about this, right?
<WebMaven> SteveA: I mean, that he returned your email inquiry?
<SteveA> I had a voice call with Steve
<WebMaven> Excellent. Will the logos go up on the site immediately, or after the check clears?
<WebMaven> Also, keep in mind that you get to specify the link on the logo, if you want to create a special landing-page.
<WebMaven> matthewrevell: don't forget to get the inserts printed and shipped, as well as a banner, should you want to have one hung.
<WebMaven> but there is time for that still.
<matthewrevell> WebMaven: Thanks for the list, that's useful.
<matthewrevell> SteveA: You happy for me to get banner pricing from Christina?
<SteveA> sure
<WebMaven> OK, you guys have it well in hand, so I'll go away now.
<WebMaven> SteveA: BTW, I've been checking in fixes for ZAlchemy. Soon I'll be checking in demos as well.
<WebMaven> SteveA: Do you think you guys will have a release before PyCon?
<SteveA> no
<WebMaven> SteveA: OK. I was wondering if an impromptu sprint could be organized. But Oh well.
<Snoid_07> hi there!
<Snoid_07> anyone from Spanish trasnslation group?
<Snoid_07> or Spanish (Spain)
<Snoid_07> I don't know the difference between both groups.
<kiko> Snoid_07, what's up?
<Snoid_07> i'm trying to figure out which group of translation is the one used by american-spanish users
<Snoid_07> there's a group called Spanish (Spain) and another called Spanish
<Snoid_07> Are the translations the same for both?
<kiko> carlos, ping?
<kiko> or danilos 
<carlos> kiko: pong
<Snoid_07> i mean, some applications have both groups, not all
<kiko> carlos, ^^^
<jordi> kiko: I'll subscribe as soon as I get home, mate!
<carlos> Snoid_07: usually, it's just 'Spanish'
<kiko> heh
<Snoid_07> yeah, but... in the case...
<heno> kiko: got your mail earlier, thanks. I replied as well.
<danilos> Snoid_07: it should be only a single Spanish translation; where there are two, it's usually something locale-based (eg. Gnome Weather applets have "default location", so there is a single translation for every country where Spanish is used in)
<carlos> Snoid_07: for Spanish, we try to use a common set of words that can be used for all countries that speak Spanish
<kiko> thanks heno 
<heno> kiko, SteveA: would anyone object if I used Malone to do this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ForumProject/TestTrackingInMalone ?
<heno> It's a bit unorthodox ...
<heno> not quite bugtracking
<Snoid_07> thanks carlos.
<carlos> Snoid_07: np
<kiko> heno, hmmm.
<Snoid_07>  is there a fast mode to translate a present aplication? (talking about Ubuntu). A set of langfiles or something. And if so, where are they located?
<Snoid_07> maybe a little offtopic, i know
<kiko> Snoid_07, what's a "fast mode", and which application?
<Snoid_07> Gnome-panel2.0
<Snoid_07> fats mode = where are the langfiles to edit them
<Snoid_07> *fast
<Snoid_07> fast way, i meant
<kiko> Snoid_07, you can download the files and translate them offline
<kiko> if that's what you are asking
<Snoid_07> yeah! it can be done
<heno> kiko: was that 'hmm' as in you'd block my account for spamming? ;) or just slightly odd
<kiko> heno, I found it interesting, but I need to think about it
<heno> kiko: ok, cool. no rush. I'll speak with Bjorn in Oslo as well
<popey> kiko: any luck with the "I am still getting two mails for every one I should get" from the support ticket system in launchpad?
* kiko pokes flacoste_lunch 
<kiko> popey, flacoste_lunch is back from vacation and is going to look into it
<popey> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79593 in launchpad "Do not hardcode the DistributionMirrorTestHTTPServer port on tests" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79593
<flacoste> popey: is there a bug filed about that email issue in the support tracker?
<kiko> flacoste, I thought it was known and filed, but perhaps not
<flacoste> popey: would it it but bug 79072
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79072 in launchpad-support-tracker "Mail from answers are all the same" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79072
<flacoste> kiko: ^^^ ?
<kiko> lemmy see
<kiko> flacoste, well,. I think popey is saying that:
<kiko> a) he is a member of a team
<kiko> b) he is subscribed to a request
<kiko> c) the team is subscribed to a request
<kiko> he gets emailed twice
<flacoste> hmm, that's possible
<kiko> flacoste, there is code in Malone that does this collapsing already btw
<flacoste> but does the team has an email address?
<flacoste> if it does, this isn't a bug, otherwise it is
<matsubara> flacoste: I can confirm what kiko described above. I just got 2 emails from a ticket I just subscribed to.
<matsubara> flacoste: and the team doesn't have an email address
<flacoste> matsubara: do you know if there is a bug filed about that?
<matsubara> flacoste: don't think so. let me look for it
<matsubara> flacoste: couldn't find; I'll file a new one.
<flacoste> matsubara: thanks, assign it to me and make it Critical
<BjornT> flacoste: fwiw, i've also noticed duplicate mails from the support tracker. it's from tickets for products where Launchpad QA are support contacts, but i'm not subscribed to the tickets. for example #3206
<flacoste> BjornT: you received duplicate emails?
<flacoste> BjornT: to which addresses?
<BjornT> flacoste: yeah. to my preferred email address, bjorn.tillenius _a_ gmail.com
<BjornT> flacoste: it doesn't happen for every notification, though, only a few.
<flacoste> weird
<flacoste> i'll report another bug about that
<BjornT> yeah. i took a look at it last week, but i couldn't reproduce it locally.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79615 in launchpad-support-tracker "Launchpad sends 2 emails when person is direct subscribed to a request and is also a member of a team subscribed to the request" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79615
<flacoste> matsubara: since you are also a member of Launchpad QA, can you confirm this behaviour for ticket #3206 ?
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<kiko> hello mpt
<kiko> mpt, what's your /practical/ comment on bug 44041?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44041 in malone "Only the leftmost section of the yellow "Affects/Status/Severity/Assigned To" status bar is clickable" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44041 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<kiko> only practical comments are allowed -- no cynical or blue-skies
<kiko> mpt, and/or bug 1095 too :-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1095 in malone "Unnecessarily difficult to find how to change status or reassign a bug" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1095
<matsubara> flacoste: I do have duplicate emails and they date back from before I subscribed to the request.
<matsubara> flacoste: now I'm confused. I don't know if the bug I just reported is the real cause or something else.
<mpt> kiko, for 44041 I'd reject it, because clicking on the assignee name should go to that assignee's bugs
<mpt> kiko, for 44041 I'd reject it, because I think clicking on the assignee name going to that assignee's bugs is appropriate behavior
<mpt> gah
* mpt growls at his Enter key
<BjornT> flacoste: btw, is should add that i mean really duplicated messages. meaning that even the Message-Id is the same. looking at a code it looks like something is happening after simple_sendmail() is called. (since afaics, a new message-id is generated for each address?)
<kiko> mpt, should we have a twisty or something that graphically indicates the expansion too, then?
<mpt> kiko, for 1095, I don't think there is a practical solution without substantial changes to the bug page, though the situation should improve a bit when the expand/collapse widgets are restored.
<BjornT> flacoste: so it could be that the issue is with how the mail sending is integrated into the transaction system.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79617 in launchpad-support-tracker "Sometime duplicate notifications are sent to team members" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79617
<kiko> mpt, are we restoring them? yes!
<mpt> kiko, see the spec :-)
<popey> kiko: flacoste no, its not that I am in a team that gets the mails
<popey> I am subscribed to the answers as an individual
<flacoste> popey: do you receive duplicate notifications for all of them or only some?
<Gwaihir> sorry guys...
<Gwaihir> does Rosetta handle Universe packages for translations?
<mpt> Gwaihir, no
<kiko> it does not, Gwaihir 
<Gwaihir> ah ok... I was talking in MOTU but they say it does
<LarstiQ> hmm
<LarstiQ> perhaps someone in here has access to escudero and can help me out?
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> ddaa?
<ddaa> Yay
<ddaa> I have some superveal powers on escudera
<ddaa> s/escudera/escudero/
<LarstiQ> ddaa: including what becomes http://bazaar-vcs.org/releases/src/ ?
<ddaa> hu, no, not that
<LarstiQ> feh.
<ddaa> prolly poolie, lifeless, and maybe j-a-meinel have access there
<LarstiQ> they do, but aren't very responsive atm.
<ddaa> otherwise we can bug a sysadmin for you
<ddaa> if it's like really urgent OMG
<LarstiQ> no, it's not OMG urgent.
<LarstiQ> it's 0.14rc1-announcement-delaying urgent
* LarstiQ shrugs
<ddaa> *shrug*
<LarstiQ> I'll just go ahead opening up bzr.dev first then.
<Odd_Bloke> Hi guys, the FAQ seems to suggest that Lauchpad will host Bazaar branches which can be committed to. We currently have a mirror of our own branch set up on Launchpad but would like to make the full transfer. Is this possible?
<thumper> ddaa: can you talk Odd_Bloke through this?
* LarstiQ pays attention on how to transition a mirrored to a hosted branch.
<kiko> it will not be a happy story
<thumper> Odd_Bloke: this is a topic that has been in discussion for some time, and the conclusion that we had got to at this stage is that you cannot convert a branch
<ddaa> hu...
<ddaa> Odd_Bloke: short answer you can
<thumper> you can however push to a new branch
<ddaa> you cannot
<Odd_Bloke> Pushing to a new branch would retain the revision history, no?
<thumper> yes
<thumper> it effectively makes an entire new repository on the server
<ddaa> The recommended way is that you mark the existing branch as "Abandoned", add "-deleted" to its name, and forget about it. Then push the branch to sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net
<thumper> ddaa: see it is asked for :)
<ddaa> I damn well know this feature is asked for.
<thumper> ddaa: I know, it was a friendly gib
<ddaa> and I think I documented the issue we need to fix before implementing it
<LarstiQ> thumper: while technically correct, did you really mean repository?
<ddaa> LarstiQ: repository as in .bzr/repository
<ddaa> not as in bzr init-repository
<Odd_Bloke> OK, so forget the existing branch and then 'bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net'?
<ddaa> Odd_Bloke: right
<LarstiQ> ddaa: that is why I say, technically correct.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: there is still confusion about branches/repositories/workingtrees
<Odd_Bloke> And then to pull it out again it's just 'bzr pull sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net'?
<thumper> LarstiQ: I'm obviously still confused about that then
<kiko> LarstiQ, that is definitely true
<ddaa> Odd_Bloke: the first time you'll need to compose the sftp url by hand. It's moderately tricky. There is currently a patch deployed on edge.launchpad.net that gives instruction to other users on how to commit to this branch, including the full sftp url.
<ddaa> Odd_Bloke: to pull out you have two options
<ddaa> either http://bazaar.launchpad.net for public read-only
<ddaa> or sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net for restricted read-write
<ddaa> only members of the team owning the branch can use the sftp url
<ddaa> though it's recommended to "bzr checkout" from sftp instead of "bzr pull"
<thumper> ddaa: why?
<ddaa> see http://blogs.gnome.org/view/jamesh/2006/08/17/1
<Odd_Bloke> This may be a stupid question, but how does the Launchpad server know what to relate the pushed branch to?
<thumper> k
<ddaa> thumper: because checkout is the right way to work on multi-committer branches.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: hmkay
<ddaa> Odd_Bloke: what do you mean by "what"?
<thumper> ddaa: but pull is fine if it is just a private branch
* thumper is not used to working with multi-committer bzr branches
<Odd_Bloke> ddaa: Hold on, I'll try doing this first and then if I have problems I'll ask. :p
* LarstiQ notes `bzr pull` works fine in checkouts, but it will also update the master branch
<ddaa> Odd_Bloke: the launchpad product is determined by the sftp URL
<ddaa> Odd_Bloke: the launchpad owner is determined by the sftp URL
<ddaa> the user logging in is determined by the sftp handshake (ssh login and ssh key)
<ddaa> thumper: yes, but Odd_Bloke is interested in making a multi-committer branch :)
<thumper> fair enough
<ddaa> it also has nicer defaults, because push does not default to the parent
<ddaa> the common use case with pull-push is "pull from somebody else, push to my public place"
<ddaa> here, we have "push and pull from the same place"
<ddaa> also, if it is a private branch, you do not need to pull, since you just push new data.
<Odd_Bloke> I'm getting "Branches must be inside a person or team directory." errors...
<ddaa> ...
<LarstiQ> Odd_Bloke: what are you using as url to push to?
<ddaa> Odd_Bloke: the sftp URL needs to conform to the syntax described there: https://code.launchpad.net/
<ddaa> or there: http://ddaa.net/blog/launchpad/bzr-hosting
<ddaa> if you give me more details (your launchpad account name, the product, the team, the branch name) I can tell you the exact URL to use.
<Odd_Bloke> ddaa: Thanks, that seems to now be working.
<ddaa> what's the url of the branch page?
<Odd_Bloke> https://code.launchpad.net/~gryle-devel/+branch/gryle/trunk
<Odd_Bloke> Just got the confirmation from bzr.
<Odd_Bloke> And the timestamp of the error on the page is before the push had completed.
<ddaa> Odd_Bloke: yeah, known bug
<ddaa> the error should disappear in 10 mins
<ddaa> ideally, we would track sftp sessions to avoid this race
<Odd_Bloke> Just doing a checkout into a different directory as a test.
<bdmurray> I'm having an issue pushing a branch to launchpad, is this the right place to look for assistance?
<ddaa> duh!
<ddaa> bdmurray: absolutely
<ddaa> Looks like this FAQ entry suddently increased my popularity by a tenfold :)
<bdmurray> The error is: bzr: ERROR: Parent directory of sftp://brian-murray@bazaar.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/bughelper/bughelper.dev does not exist.
<ddaa> mh
<Odd_Bloke> ddaa: That's worked, thanks again.
<ddaa> bdmurray: I thought this bug was fixed. Try adding the "--create-prefix" option to bzr push.
<bdmurray> ddaa: yes, that fixed it
<ddaa> bdmurray: by the way, what was the full command you entered to get this error?
<bdmurray>  bzr push sftp://brian-murray@bazaar.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/bughelper/bughelper.dev
<ddaa> looks good
<ddaa> weird, I cannot see the branch there https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/+branches
<bdmurray> hmm, looking at the output again it says 0 revisions pushed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79637 in malone "Code that constructs the nomination +editstatus URL wrongly assumes ILaunchBag.bugtask will not return None." [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79637
<ddaa> bdmurray: it looks like you are acting confused
<ddaa> bdmurray: check that the current directory in your shell is indeed within the branch you intend to upload ("bzr info", or "bzr log | less")
<ddaa> and paste the last command you ran with its full output to some pastebin
<ddaa> this feature works very reliably, but it's a bit confusing to use at first.
<bdmurray> ddaa: I believe I see the issue.  The publish to branch is different than the push url.  How would I change the publish to branch?
<ddaa> The branch you have was created with "bzr checkout", right?
<ddaa> bdmurray: it would be easier for me to help if you showed me the output of bzr info and the command you ran and its output.
<bdmurray> it looks like I initially used "bzr branch" and not "bzr checkout", if I recall correctly I received an error with bzr checkout
<ddaa> because now I can only speculate
<bdmurray> bzr info and my failing push command correct?
<ddaa> yes please
<flacoste> matsubara, kiko: can one of you run a query for me on staging?
<kiko> yes
<bdmurray> http://pastebin.com/860792
<flacoste> kiko: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filelmFvE7.html
<flacoste> kiko: just tell me how long this takes to execute
<flacoste> i'm trying what I think is a trivial fix to the +needsattention timeout
<kiko> it's pretty fast flacoste 
<flacoste> great, the timeout was caused by a typo then!
<kiko> what typo?
<kiko> https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileocuOlP.html
<kiko> it could be table locks
<flacoste> in the last subselect, the outer select was referenced by mistake
<kiko> or different data causing different behaviours
<kiko> etc
<flacoste> Ticket.id instead of t.id
<flacoste> really silly
<flacoste> kiko: compare with https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filezkusuL.html 
<kiko> flacoste, that is even faster
<flacoste> really?
<flacoste> that doesn't make sense!?!
<ddaa> bdmurray: checking
<ddaa> this is weird
<bdmurray> thanks
<ddaa> So... you previously did "bzr push sftp://brian-murray@bazaar.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/bughelper.main/doc.update", which failed because there is no product "bughelper.main" in launchpad.
<flacoste> kiko: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filemlD5RP.html is the actual query timeing out, can you check what is its performance on staging?
<ddaa> bdmurray: try "bzr info sftp://brian-murray@bazaar.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/bughelper/bughelper.dev", and paste the command and output, please.
<kiko> flacoste, /that/ query takes a long time.
<ddaa> bdmurray: it looks like this URL is not interpreted correctly, and that there's already a branch there.
<salgado> mpt, ping!
<flacoste> kiko, the the difference are the prejoins, could this be the problem?
<kiko> sure it could
<kiko> definitely
<kiko> in particular if there are missing indexes
<mpt> salgado, nice ping you've got there :-)
<salgado> heh
<flacoste> kiko, they should have indices
<salgado> mpt, I'm fixing bug 70518 and I was wondering if you could give me some help on the text that will go in the email...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70518 in launchpad "Notify team members when their membership is going to expire" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70518 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<flacoste> kiko, just to make sure the typo isn't the culprit, can you try https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileUZdMcW.html
<bdmurray> ddaa: http://pastebin.com/860802 - which URL is not interprested correctly?
<ddaa> bdmurray: you need to install paramiko
<ddaa> sftp won't work without it
<kiko> flacoste, https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/file1bO1Id.html
<ddaa> bdmurray: and you should also delete /home/theman/ubuntu/bughelper.main/sftp:/brian-murray@bazaar.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/bughelper/bughelper.dev/
<ddaa> actually
<flacoste> kiko: is that the query with or without the typo?
<ddaa> bdmurray: you should delete /home/theman/ubuntu/bughelper.main/sftp:
<flacoste> and how do you get the query plan and the runtime?
<kiko> flacoste, that's the last  query you gave me
<flacoste> ah, explain analyze
<kiko> flacoste, right.
<ddaa> bdmurray: what version of bzr are you using? If it's the latest (0.13), please bug the #bzr folks about this  failure mode on my behalf.
<bdmurray> ddaa: I believe I am running that latest version for Dapper - 0.8.2
* LarstiQ bugs himself.
<mpt> salgado, is there a standard procedure for applying for membership renewal?
<ddaa> oh...
<bdmurray> Is it still worth reporting?
<ddaa> nope
<ddaa> 0.8.2 is old history, let me dig the apt.sources line you shoud add to get a recent bzr
<salgado> mpt, no
<ddaa> the bzr folks are trying to get a UVF exception to update bzr on Dapper
<bdmurray> UVF?
<ddaa> Upstream Version Freeze
<LarstiQ> ddaa: 0.14rc1 just got uploaded
<kiko> congrats LarstiQ 
<ddaa> bdmurray: basically, so the default bzr version on dapper will be 0.13 or something more usable than 0.8
<bdmurray> ddaa: Does the information about paramiko belong here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BzrContributorHowto ?
<ddaa> bdmurray: debhttp://bazaar-vcs.org/releases/debs/./
<ddaa> details are found there http://bazaar-vcs.org/DistroDownloads
<ddaa> bdmurray: I do not know, but it sounds like a good place to put a warning.
<mpt> salgado, would it be fairly easy to print the list of team administrators in this message?
<ddaa> bdmurray: I am not an Ubuntu person, I just do Launchpad and Bazaar.
<bdmurray> ddaa: okay, I'll add it in just in case.  Thanks for all of your help.
<salgado> mpt, yes, that's trivial
<ddaa> bdmurray: you're more than welcome, don't forget to tell your friend how nice and helpful the Launchpad folks are :)
<ddaa> s/friend/friends/
<bdmurray> ddaa: will do. ;)
* LarstiQ giggles
<flacoste> kiko: what about that one https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileWQsrFa.html ?
<mpt> salgado, are you intending to implement a separate "Your membership has expired" message for when it actually does expire?
<kiko> flacoste, still slow.
<salgado> mpt, that is already implemented. I'll paste it so you can see what it looks like
<mpt> cool
<flacoste> kiko: and that one: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filefVrPtI.html
<salgado> mpt, https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filexq53uc.html
<mpt> salgado, that message won't work for expiry
<mpt> because there will be no reviewer_name
<mpt> right?
<salgado> mpt, the reviewer in that case is the Team Membership Janitor, a celebrity
<mpt> ugh
<mpt> "The status of your membership in the team Fighters Against Software Anthropomorphism was changed by Team Membership Janitor from Approved to Expired."
<mpt> anyway
<mpt> ("And don't argue, because it was a celebrity who changed it.")
<mpt> salgado, I commented on #70518 with a suggested template
<salgado> hah. I'll hardcode that as the comment in this case
<salgado> thanks mpt!
<mpt> and while I was writing it, I realized that we should have standard boilerplate: "(This is an automated message. Replies to this address will not be read.)"
<salgado> yeah, that'd be nice indeed
<salgado> mpt, all other membership notification emails have a 'Launchpad:' prefix in their subjects. do you have something against it?
<mpt> no, I just didn't know that
<salgado> I guess it's okay for me to add it to the subject you suggested, then?
<mpt> sure
<bdmurray> ddaa: do you know whom I would talk to about the bzr website?
<salgado> mpt, one last question... when you write "<{url of foo}>", does it mean that the "<>" should be included in the final version?
<ddaa> bdmurray: matthewrevell, poolie, j-a-meinel. The #bzr channel is a more appropriate forum for this.
<popey> 19:34 < flacoste> popey: do you receive duplicate notifications for all of them or only some?
<popey> some
<flacoste> popey: ok, thanks
<flacoste> i'll look into this
<kiko> flacoste, for the first one:  Total runtime: 12230.706 ms
<flacoste> kiko, interesting, that one has the sourcepackage prejoin removed
<kiko> for the second one: 21090.739
<flacoste> first one had person prejoin removed, second one had sourcepackage prejoin removed
<flacoste> can you tell me how long it takes without any prejoin: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileyYF754.html
<flacoste> kiko: ^^^
<kiko>  Total runtime: 2636.834 ms
<kiko>                                              Hash Cond: ("outer".message = "inner".id)
<kiko>                                              ->  Seq Scan on ticketmessage  (cost=0.00..181.28 rows=10428 width=8) (actual time=0.003..15.678 rows=10405 loops=1)
<kiko> flacoste, missing an index perhaps?
<flacoste> probably, i'll ask stub to take a look into this
<kiko> there's another seq scan on ticket
<mpt> salgado, yes
<mpt> salgado, also, the first "will expire" should be "is due to expire"
<ddaa> Good night folks.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79647 in launchpad "Automated messages should have "do not reply" boilerplate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79647
<kiko> mpt, alternatively, ensure that the reply-to address hits somewhere where somebody will read it
#launchpad 2007-01-17
<Odd_Bloke> Hmm, the Launchpad bug report emails make it really hard to filter them into a separate folder.
<mdke> Odd_Bloke: they are quite easy to filter, they have their own headers :)
<mdke> :0
<mdke> * ^X-Launchpad-Bug.* 
<mdke> .Bugs/
<LarstiQ> Odd_Bloke: they filter really well :)
<mdke> except, you can't filter them into lots of different folders very well
<mdke> because they don't state the product/source package
<mdke> that's a bit of a pain
<LarstiQ> they do for products at least
<LarstiQ> X-Launchpad-Bug: product=bzr; status=Confirmed; importance=Medium;                                                                                                       
<LarstiQ> I'd think they also mention source package in case of distributions, but I'm an upstream kind of guy, so not sure.
* mdke looks
<mdke> oh yeah :)
<mdke> still, that information should be in the body of the email, not just for filtering but for identifiability
<Odd_Bloke> I noticed that but missed the filter by header option in my mail client. :S
<Odd_Bloke> Thanks guys.
<LarstiQ> procmail \o/
<LaserJock> hi quick question. I'm trying to set up something that people can file a bug against to request a program's inclusion into Universe. Would a product be the right thing to create?
<kiko> LaserJock, why not against ubuntu plain?
<LaserJock> or can "dummy" packages be created
<LaserJock> kiko: well, it will be quite a large number and perhaps hard to track if it's just against Ubuntu
<kiko> LaserJock, use a tag to group them?
<LaserJock> heh, maybe
<LaserJock> it's hard to get people to do anything standard
<LaserJock> if I can give them a URL it would be best
<kiko> for +filebug you mean, right?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> can you "preload" bugs with tags?
<kiko> that's a good question. something like +filebug?tag=universe-request ?
<LaserJock> yeah
<kiko> you can't currently but that wouldn't be too hard to implement if you convinced BjornT :)
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> so you think registering a product wouldn't be good?
<mdke> the bug on Ubuntu plain is kinda logical, given that the absence of a package in Ubuntu is a bug in Ubuntu itself
<kiko> that's why I suggested it
<kiko> LaserJock, I'd rather products be used for real products
<LaserJock> I see
<kiko> real upstreams IYKWIM
<kiko> LaserJock, I am however game for trying to get preloading of tags going RSN for you
<LaserJock> kiko-zzz: file a bug against Malone?
<kiko-zzz> LaserJock, please do, and ping me about it tomorrow
<kiko-zzz> I need to catch some zs
<LaserJock> kiko-zzz: will do, thanks
<LaserJock> kiko-zzz: Bug #79671, thanks
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79671 in malone "preload tags for +filebug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79671 in malone "preload tags for +filebug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79674 in rosetta "List translatable upstreams on separate page, sample on front page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79674
<Mez> do the buildds email you only if it fails, or if it's successful aswell ?
<ajmitch> only on failures, thankfully
<ajmitch> I'd hate to get that much spam
<thumper> ajmitch: you get out for lunch much?
<ajmitch> yeah, I make sure I get out of the office
<ajmitch> I'm in the octagon, so it's nice & easy to go somewhere for lunch
<thumper> ajmitch: I was considering walking down the hill tomorrow, wanna meet for lunch?
<ajmitch> sure, where do you want to meet up?
<thumper> octagon sounds fine, I live in Roslyn now
<ajmitch> ok
<thumper> how about the Robbie statue around 12ish
<ajmitch> sounds fine
<thumper> I'll wear my geek tee-shirt
<thumper> :)
<ajmitch> yeah, I can't really wear my ubuntu shirt to work :)
<thumper> damn
<thumper> do you have a google calendar?
<ajmitch> no, but I suspect I can set one up quickly
<thumper> if you have a vodafone mobile, it can send you sms to remind you :)
<ajmitch> ok, I do
<ajmitch> oh that's useful
<mruiz> Hi. I have a problem with launchpad email notification. I  received two emails, after I approved a member (ubuntu-cl).
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<Mez> mruiz, quite possibly due to you being an admin and you doing the change (you get one for doing the change, one for being an admin that goes to all admins)
<mruiz> Mez, we only have one admin:  mruiz  :D
<Mez> yes - but you're still an admin
* Mez was just making a suggestion
<mruiz> np Mez 
<mruiz> I suspect that it is a bug/feature (since last commit)
<Madpilot> Anyone with LP admin rights around? There's someone who's been spamming help.u.c/c - their account needs disabling...
<Madpilot> here's the idiot: https://launchpad.net/~tuckeett
<Mez> stub's the most recently active
<Madpilot> check the attachments here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kypir
<Madpilot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kypir?action=AttachFile
<Mez> Madpilot, no such page
<Mez> oh
<Mez> ouch
<Madpilot> view attachements - URL I just pasted
<Madpilot> he was around a few days ago, mdke & I cleaned up, but forgot to ping the LP admins to get the account frozen
<Madpilot> seems to be some sort of pathetic attempt at linkfarming
<Mez> even though the links dont go to any decent sites
<Mez> :(
<Mez> darn
<Mez> I wanted free porn
<Mez> Madpilot, might be better to email the canonical admin rt
<Madpilot> "Free as in porn"? ;)
<stub> disabled
<Madpilot> stub, thanks. I'll clean the wiki up now
<Mez> or wait for stub
<Mez> Madpilot, it brings a whole new meaning to "free porn" doesnt it ?
<Madpilot> heh
<Madpilot> crap cleared up...
<mdke> stub: thanks for that. It was the subject of https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/3175 - I'll close it, but I wanted to let you know because I'm slightly concerned that these support tickets don't get seen by you guys
<stub> I have no idea who is supposed to be triaging them. Perhaps matsubara?
<carlos> morning
<stub> In theory, everyone here should be seeing the tickets: https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-qa
<mdke> stub: yeah, that's what I thought :(
<mdke> stub: perhaps a way to add priority to tickets would assist
<mdke> we could have avoided that spamfest
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80209 in launchpad "LaunchpadBrowserPublication being used for XML-RPC" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80209
<Bhaskar> jinty: hello
<Bhaskar> jinty: i am preparing a list of missing string, i will send you after some hours
<jinty> Bhaskar, please send it to the schooltool list rather
<Bhaskar> jinty: ok
<danilos> carlos: re bug 68201, I don't see any orca imports in the queue, and I don't know where else to look
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68201 in gnome-orca "No translations for gnome-orca" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68201 - Assigned to Ubuntu Desktop Bugs (desktop-bugs)
<danilos> carlos: and hi :)
<carlos> danilos: hi
<carlos> danilos: that kind of bugs is because either the package lacks the .pot file regeneration
<danilos> or? (I know of that, but I am not sure how to best check that -- i.e. should I look into binary package or source package?)
<danilos> carlos: ^
<carlos> or we have the .pot file as FAILED (sorry, got distracted)
<carlos> danilos: first you need to be sure that it's not BLOCKED or FAILED, our UI for that sucks
<danilos> carlos: I checked by looking in the translationimportqueueentry table in the db, so that's covered :)
<carlos> danilos: so I recomend you DB queries 
<carlos> ok
<carlos> then, check the source code of that package
<danilos> ok, I'll let dholbach know about the possible problems and help him with identifying the culprit
<carlos> hm, I thought I already answered a request like that for gnome-orca
<danilos> carlos: btw, do you know what they need to do to fix the problem? iow, how to include the POT (it's indeed missing) in the generated file?
<carlos> danilos: they know how to
<carlos> it's a debbuild script
<danilos> carlos: ok, good for them then :)
<carlos> Martin prepared it in a standard way so it's just a rule to add
<static> hello launchpad!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80238 in rosetta "language packages with kde help files missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80238
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80243 in malone "unknown bug watch url no instructions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80244 in malone "Bugwatch update script failed to parse XML description" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80245 in launchpad "(critical) email disclosure from "add a subscriber"'s search function" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80245
<kiko> BjornT, have you noticed that the guided filebug form doesn't allow one to file security bugs?
<BjornT> kiko: hmm, right. does it make much sense to file security bugs on the guided filebug, though? usually security bugs are private, so you won't find duplicates anyway.
<kiko> BjornT, I think the issue is more that the user isn't aware of the fact that the advanced form does allow filing privates
<BjornT> kiko: yeah. i guess putting a security checkbox on the +filebug page wouldn't hurt. or do you think modifying the text that links to the advanced filebug page would be better?
<kiko> I'm actually not sure. I want to check with pitti/mdz that this feature is desireable at all first
<kiko> stub, ping?
<kiko> stub, any idea why we don't use CONTAINSSTRING in place of explicit LIKEs?
<matsubara> does anybody know which bug tracker CUPS use?
<kiko> it uses a really weird PHP thing
<kiko> I've looked at it a few times
<LarstiQ> kiko: have you progressed any on Mantis?
<kiko> LarstiQ, I am stuck testing it, but I have it working 100%
<LarstiQ> kiko: can I help get you unstuck?
<kiko> LarstiQ, hmm, let me look at the branch again this afternoon
<LarstiQ> k
<stub> kiko-fud: no reason apart from people cribbing from code that didn't use it.
<kiko-fud> heh
<kiko-fud> stub, ok.
<flacoste> kiko-fud, stub: can I use OUTER JOIN using SQLObject.select()?
<salgado> flacoste, AFAIK, only if you do something .select("id in (... OUTER JOIN ...)"), which is not what you seem to want
<flacoste> salgado: well, that could work
<MagicFab> The importance status of upstream-reported bugs does not seem to be updated although it is set upstream - where should I look for an existing bug report fot his or to report it 
<MagicFab> Example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-panel/+bug/54034
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54034 in xfce4-panel "XFCE Kiosk Mode Broken" [Unknown,Fix released]  
<flacoste> kiko-fud, matsubara-lunch: when you come back from lunch, can one of you run the following query on staging and report the runtime?
<flacoste> kiko-fud, matsubara-lunch: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/file5SKxZ3.html
<salgado> flacoste, I can do that for you
<flacoste> salgado: you can! awesome!
<salgado> flacoste, https://devpad.canonical.com/~salgado/flacoste.txt
<flacoste> salgado: thanks!
<salgado> flacoste, you're welcome. :)
<salgado> flacoste, btw, how's the baby?
<flacoste> salgado: he's really fine, complain a lot when he's hungry,  and a little when he's tired, but other than that he's really charming
<flacoste> salgado: bunch of pictures available at http://www.contre.com/albums/Jules_Ulysse_Dumoulin
<salgado> heh. I guess that's expected
<salgado> ah, nice
<MagicFab> The importance status of upstream-reported bugs does not seem to be updated although it is set upstream - where should I look for an existing bug report fot his or to report it 
<MagicFab> Example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-panel/+bug/54034
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54034 in xfce4-panel "XFCE Kiosk Mode Broken" [Unknown,Fix released]  
<somerville32> kiko, :)
<somerville32> kiko: Can we add Xubuntu to the the mirror prober?
<somerville32> MagicFab: How long has the bug watch been there?
<kiko> somerville32, nope, the prober isn't available to other distros at this time.
<kiko> MagicFab, I think it's a bug in the importance mapping code.
<somerville32> kiko: But Xubuntu isn't just another distro - It is Xubuntu! :(
<kiko> somerville32, indeed it is!
<MagicFab> somerville32, the bug is > 6 mo. old
<somerville32> kiko: But we got semi-quasi official support from Canonical - unlike other distros.
<MagicFab> somerville32, actually, no official support from Canonical for Xubuntu
<MagicFab> I mean " commercial, paid "  support. 
<somerville32> MagicFab: I'm not talking about that kind of support.
<somerville32> No they don't sell support for it
<somerville32> But we are supported by Canonical
<MagicFab> and I mean " official "  as in " does not exclude ' best effort'  "  ;)
<somerville32> They already do everything else for us, why not monitor our mirrors?
<MagicFab> somerville32, just clarifying
<MagicFab> somerville32, I can' t answer that / would need to know what " monitor our mirrors "  means :)
<somerville32> They have a mirror prober then does magic things with the mirrors
<salgado> somerville32, that's not a trivial thing to do. the mirror prober depends on the publication records that are created when launchpad process the uploaded packages
<somerville32> salgado: All our packages are in main
<somerville32> So it shouldn't be a problem (?)
<salgado> somerville32, ah, so you're talking only about release mirrors (the ones that contain the released cd images)?
<somerville32> Yes. Our archives are the exact same as Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Edubuntu's.
<salgado> somerville32, then you just need to get the xubuntu images on releases.ubuntu.com
<somerville32> They already are
<salgado> are they?
<somerville32> Yes, very much so :)
* somerville32 goes to check just to make sure
<Znarl> Xubuntu images are on cdimage, not releases.ubuntu.com
<salgado> ah, right
<somerville32> right
<somerville32> Znarl: Is there anyway to get Xubuntu on releases.ubuntu.com as well?
<Znarl> somerville32 : I am not the right peron to answer that, I'll try to find out about it.
<somerville32> Znarl, k, thanks
<somerville32> salgado, So do we need it on releases.u.c or is cdimages.u.c fine?
<salgado> somerville32, releases.u.c
<Znarl> somerville32 : Can I suggest you join #ubuntu-devel and ask there about Xubuntu on releases.ubuntu.com?
<somerville32> salgado, [13:22]  <cjwatson> somerville32: link added
<Znarl> somerville32 : I think cjwatson is talking about a URL link pointing to Xubntu on http://releases.ubuntu.com/, not a link to help with launchpad.
<somerville32> oh
<somerville32> [13:26]  <cjwatson> erm, that will have to be resolved some other way - releases.u.c has a lot of mirrors with disk space constraints and I can't just arbitrarily add another flavour to it
<somerville32> [13:26]  <somerville32> cjwatson, Who should I chat with?
<somerville32> [13:27]  <cjwatson> somebody on #launchpad, maybe salgado
<flacoste> SteveA: i'm ready for the call when you are
<SteveA> flacoste: 
<SteveA> flacoste: I just tried calling using skype
<flacoste> SteveA: indeed, everything froze for 15 seconds
<flacoste> SteveA: I'll try calling you
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80278 in rosetta "Selecting an alternative language loses any translation unsaved" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80278
<somerville32> salgado, kiko: ping: ^^
<flacoste> kiko: ping
<kiko> yes?
<somerville32> kiko: cjwatson says that you guys need to put Xubuntu on releases.u.c
<kiko> somerville32, there are a few confusions going on it seems. first, Launchpad as best as I know doesn't manage releases.ubuntu.com. second, this does not necessarily have to do with mirrors or mirror probing. third, I am not sure exactly what you are looking for :-)
<somerville32> salgado said that it is required and if we could get it on releases.ubuntu.com that we could setup the mirror prober for Xubuntu
<elmo> there's a lot of confusion going on
<elmo> somerville32: releases.ubuntu.com is not going to contain xubuntu anytime soon - as colin already explained to you, it would need to be officially supported for it to be on there, and AFAICS that's not on anyone's roadmap anytime soon
<elmo> somerville32: if your goal here is to have mirror probing for launchpad, then ask for that and stop focusing on releases.ubuntu.com
<somerville32> That is my goal but salgado said that it must be on releases.ubuntu.com
<elmo> that's not strictly true
<somerville32> If it is not required, then yes, I would like to have mirror probing.
<elmo> right now the mirror prober supports probing two types of mirror: archive and releases
<salgado> as of now, it's required
<salgado> we don't have plans to support probing cdimage mirrors (cdimage.u.c), so if somerville32 could get xubuntu into releases.u.c that'd automatically give us probing of xubuntu mirrors
<elmo> salgado: that's not remotely viable
<somerville32> elmo: Who would I have to talk to to see about getting Xubuntu "official status" like Kubuntu and Edubuntu?
<salgado> then we have to consider probing cdimage mirrors
<elmo> a) xubuntu isn't officially supported (and all of releases.ubuntu.com is), b) releases.ubuntu.com has space restraints that are already being pushed
<elmo> somerville32: if your only goal here is getting mirror probes happening, official support is completely tangential
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80283 in rosetta "Add a template for gnunet and gnunet-gtk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80283
<elmo> somerville32: official support involves a large finacial commitment from Canonical - if you're going after that "because it gets you mirror probing" you're doomed from the get go
* somerville32 smiles softly.
<somerville32> elmo: I too would hope that I would have a better reason then that
<elmo> but as to who you would talk to, I don't know honestly know sorry.  I guess you could start with Matt Zimmerman
<somerville32> Thanks :) 
<matsubara> carlos: re: the just reported bug ^. gnunet and gnunet-gtk are both universe packages, but it seems the upstream developer wants to adopt rosetta as the main translation tool. How do we handle cases like that?
<somerville32> salgado, How much time would be required to support proving cdimages mirrors?
<somerville32> *probing
<matsubara> carlos: I was about to answer that report with my canned "sorry, rosetta does not support universe packages yet" response, but perhaps it's better if you comment on it.
<carlos> matsubara: well, the solution is easy, import it as a product not in Ubuntu
<carlos> matsubara: anyway, I will answer it
<matsubara> thanks carlos 
<carlos> matsubara: in fact, they are requesting for such import 
<salgado> somerville32, we don't have any concrete plans for doing that, so I can't tell you how long it would take
<matsubara> carlos: yeah, you're right, misread it. I thought they're requesting the templates for the ubuntu package.
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you!
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<kiko> hey emptee
<mpt> hi keekoe
<salgado> mpt!
<salgado> mpt, I had to do a small change on that email template you wrote to me yesterday, so that I can send it to team owners to talk about their teams
<salgado> mpt, I changed the middle paragraph to https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filevoou0L.html, so that it doesn't refer to "you"
<mpt> salgado, sorry, what was that link?
<salgado> mpt, https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filevoou0L.html
<kiko> mpt, remember back in the day when your IRC client used to highlight for empty words?
<mpt> salgado, I can't remember anything different between that and what I suggested
<mpt> oh, "this membership"?
<mpt> kiko, yes
<salgado> mpt, exactly, the 'this membership' part
<mpt> why?
<kiko> mpt, otherwise the text needs to vary for team memberships that are for teams versus for people.
<kiko> and if the text needs to vary the implementation will get /really/ complicated
<mpt> oh, fair enough
<mpt> kiko, I upgraded from ShadowIRC to X-Chat
<kiko> it's unfortunate but salgado and I couldn't find a way to avoid this nicely
<mpt> once I figured out how to get X-Chat to append its logs to ShadowIRC's
<mpt> so no more false positives
<kiko> mpt, they were fun though.
<mpt> They were scrumptious.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80309 in launchpad "Don't claim that non-LP distributions have no releases" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80309
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80311 in launchpad "Remove wrong package search for non-LP distributions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80311
* kiko smiles faintly at mpt 
<kiko> I wish we didn't have to file those bugs :-(
<mpt> You wish that Fedora used Launchpad? :-)
<kiko> I wish we better handled non-LP distros.
<mpt> Just by those bugs being fixed? Or do you have something grander in mind?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80315 in soyuz "Don't make claims about builds for non-LP distributions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80315
<j-a-meinel> When registering a bugfix branch and linking it to the bug, does it send an email saying that there was an update on the bug?
<j-a-meinel> Specifically, if you use something like: https://launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/55951/+addbranch
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55951 in bzr "error when trying to get branch status" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80336 in malone "Clarify meaning of bug listings for products/distributions that don't use Launchpad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80336
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80340 in launchpad-support-tracker "Need ability to search all questions ever asked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80340
#launchpad 2007-01-18
<Nafallo> zZzZ
<Bhaskar> can any one help me, while running schooltool server the following error appears:Reading configuration from /usr/local/schooltool/schooltool/schooltool/schooltool.conf
<Bhaskar> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Bhaskar>   File "schooltool-server.py", line 60, in ?
<Bhaskar>     schooltool.app.main.StandaloneServer().main()
<Bhaskar>   File "/usr/local/schooltool/schooltool/schooltool/src/schooltool/app/main.py", line 494, in main
<Bhaskar>     db = self.setup(options)
<Bhaskar>   File "/usr/local/schooltool/schooltool/schooltool/src/schooltool/app/main.py", line 521, in setup
<Bhaskar>     self.configure()
<Bhaskar>   File "/usr/local/schooltool/schooltool/schooltool/src/schooltool/app/main.py", line 368, in configure
<Bhaskar>     context = zope.configuration.xmlconfig.file(
<Bhaskar>   File "/usr/local/schooltool/schooltool/schooltool/Zope3/src/zope/configuration/xmlconfig.py", line 579, in file
<Bhaskar>     include(context, name, package)
<Bhaskar>   File "/usr/local/schooltool/schooltool/schooltool/Zope3/src/zope/configuration/xmlconfig.py", line 515, in include
<Bhaskar>     processxmlfile(f, context)
<Bhaskar>   File "/usr/local/schooltool/schooltool/schooltool/Zope3/src/zope/configuration/xmlconfig.py", line 370, in processxmlfile
<Bhaskar>     parser.parse(src)
<Bhaskar>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/_xmlplus/sax/expatreader.py", line 109, in parse
<Bhaskar>     xmlreader.IncrementalParser.parse(self, source)
<Bhaskar>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/_xmlplus/sax/xmlreader.py", line 123, in parse
<Bhaskar>     self.feed(buffer)
<Bhaskar>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/_xmlplus/sax/expatreader.py", line 216, in feed
<Bhaskar>     self._parser.Parse(data, isFinal)
<Bhaskar>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/_xmlplus/sax/expatreader.py", line 364, in end_element_ns
<Bhaskar>     self._cont_handler.endElementNS(pair, None)
<Bhaskar>   File "/usr/local/schooltool/schooltool/schooltool/Zope3/src/zope/configuration/xmlconfig.py", line 349, in endElementNS
<Bhaskar>     self.context.end()
<Bhaskar>   File "/usr/local/schooltool/schooltool/schooltool/Zope3/src/zope/configuration/config.py", line 544, in end
<Bhaskar>     self.stack.pop().finish()
<Bhaskar>   File "/usr/local/schooltool/schooltool/schooltool/Zope3/src/zope/configuration/config.py", 
<Bhaskar> any one can solve my problem pls wellcome:Reading configuration from /usr/local/schooltool/schooltool/schooltool/schooltoo l.conf
<Bhaskar> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Bhaskar>   File "schooltool-server.py", line 60, in ?
<Bhaskar>     schooltool.app.main.StandaloneServer().main()
<Bhaskar>   File "/usr/local/schooltool/schooltool/schooltool/src/schooltool/app/main.py",  line 494, in main
<Bhaskar>     db = self.setup(options)
<Bhaskar>   File "/usr/local/schooltool/schooltool/schooltool/src/schooltool/app/main.py",  line 521, in setup
<Bhaskar>     self.configure()
<Bhaskar>   File "/usr/local/schooltool/schooltool/schooltool/src/schooltool/app/main.py",  line 368, in configure
<Bhaskar>     context = zope.configuration.xmlconfig.file(
<Bhaskar>   File "/usr/local/schooltool/schooltool/schooltool/Zope3/src/zope/configuration /xmlconfig.py", line 579, in file
<Bhaskar>     include(context, name, package)
<Bhaskar>   File "/usr/local/schooltool/schooltool/schooltool/Zope3/src/zope/configuration /xmlconfig.py", line 515, in include
<Bhaskar>     processxmlfile(f, context)
<Bhaskar>   File "/usr/local/schooltool/schooltool/schooltool/Zope3/src/zope/configuration /xmlconfig.py", line 370, in processxmlfile
<Bhaskar>     parser.parse(src)
<Bhaskar>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/_xmlplus/sax/expatreader.py", line 109,  in parse
<Bhaskar>     xmlreader.IncrementalParser.parse(self, source)
<Bhaskar>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/_xmlplus/sax/xmlreader.py", line 123, i n parse
<Bhaskar>     self.feed(buffer)
<Bhaskar>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/_xmlplus/sax/expatreader.py", line 216,  in feed
<Bhaskar>     self._parser.Parse(data, isFinal)
<Bhaskar>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/_xmlplus/sax/expatreader.py", line 364,  in end_element_ns
<Bhaskar>     self._cont_handler.endElementNS(pair, None)
<Bhaskar>   File "/usr/local/schooltool/schooltool/schooltool/Zope3/src/zope/configuration /xmlconfig.py", line 349, in endElementNS
<Bhaskar>     self.context.end()
<Bhaskar>   File "/usr/local/schooltool/schooltool/schooltool/Zope3/src/zope/configuration /config.py", line 544, in end
<Bhaskar>     self.stack.pop().finish()
<Bhaskar>   File "/usr/local/schooltool/schooltool/schooltool/Zope3/src/zope/configuration /config.py", line 692, in finish
<Bhaskar>     a
<mpt> Bhaskar, this channel is for Launchpad
<Bhaskar> mpt:it is also related with schooltool, so
<mpt> It is?
<mpt> I know Schooltool is using Launchpad as its bug tracker
<mpt> but lots of things use Launchpad as their bug tracker
<mpt> That doesn't make #launchpad a good channel to discuss their code in :-)
<Bhaskar> mpt: ok, thanks
<mpt> Try in #schooltool (which I see you've been in before)
<Bhaskar> mpt: well
<mpt> spiv or thumper, what does it mean to get "unhashable instance" from a pagetest?
<mpt> https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/file004CBH.html
<thumper> mpt: not sure sorry
<thumper> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> thumper: hi
<thumper> jamesh: is renaming a bzr branch as simple as renaming the directory?
<thumper> and if it is how do you set the nickname?
<thumper> do you know?
<thumper> I was meaning to ask this on #bzr but started in the wrong window
<carlos> morning
<kasina> hi
<jonti> um, hi
<kasina> I'd wish to create a new translation group for Swahili but have no idea how to go about it. Any guides?
<seb128> carlos: around?
<carlos> seb128: hi
<seb128> hey :)
<seb128> carlos: do you have any spec about having a .desktop section on rosetta?
<carlos> kasina: Please, read help.launchpad.net/RosettaFAQ
<kasina> THanks Carlos
<carlos> seb128: .desktop section == translate all .desktop files in a single place?
<seb128> carlos: rather a place where to collect .desktop and translate them, but not only for things with language-pack
<carlos> seb128: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/rosetta/+spec/rosetta-desktopfile-ui 
<seb128> carlos: lot of packages have no .desktop (especially non-modern-desktop apps)
<carlos> seb128: that's an spec to extract all messages in Rosetta for a distro and show it as a 'virtual' .pot file
<seb128> carlos: MOTU tend to add .desktop locally to the package, but they are not translated that way
<seb128> carlos: would be nice to have a place where to upload those .desktop and "recolt" translations version to use for the package
<seb128> not sure if my description is clear
<carlos> seb128: so you want native support for .desktop files in Rosetta
<seb128> those packages don't use language packs, they want to ship a menu item and we don't want them non-translated
<carlos> in the same way we support .pot and will support soon .xpi ones
<carlos> right?
<seb128> right
<carlos> seb128: who will collect those files and deploy them ?
<carlos> we can import them automatically in Rosetta like we do with .po and .pot files
<carlos> but the other way... will they be included in language packs?
<seb128> no
<seb128> well, read what I just wrote
<seb128> basically those are .desktop added locally to universe packages, and that would be nice to have a way for translators to translate them
<seb128> having translator sending patches for the package is not manageable
<carlos> so MOTU people will get back those translations
<carlos> manually
<seb128> right
<seb128> they would upload the desktop or note the string
<carlos> I was told that they cannot handle that, and that's the reason why we don't import universe packages....
<seb128> and next time they update the package would grab the translated .desktop from rosetta by hand
<seb128> and update the debian/app.desktop 
<seb128> well, they insist adding a .desktop for packages which don't have a menu entry
<seb128> and I'm against adding random item with no translation
<seb128> I'm trying to figure how we could get translations for those without too much work
<seb128> and that's the best idea I had for now
<carlos> seb128: what you ask me is possible, yes
<seb128> do you think that would be a good idea?
<carlos> seb128: thought I wonder whether we should implement https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/language-packs-for-universe and finish that issue once per all...
<seb128> would you like to talk about it for next UDS, like should somebody register a spec?
<seb128> I'm against language pack for universe
<seb128> we already talked about that ;)
<carlos> seb128: language pack for universe is not what we have in main
<carlos> but a per package solution
<carlos> so you only get translations for the applications you already have installed
<carlos> no wasted space
<seb128> how would it work?
<carlos> that's why it's not yet implemented, because it's not trivial
<seb128> (I probably need to read the spec)
<carlos> seb128: the spec is not finished
<carlos> but more or less you could get the idea (forget about the suggestion we do at the end of the spec, Mark rejected it)
<jonti> exit
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80424 in malone "[[edgy]  epiphany freezes with dbus error message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80424
<sladen> jamesh: remember to promote the XML import as a way for projects to get their data /out of/ Launchpad aswell...!
<sladen> s/import/import format/
<SteveA> launchpad meeting in 7 minutes
<static> goood morning launchpad
<cprov> morning static !
<matthewrevell> mpt: Do you have a .svg file of the new Launchpad rocket?
<SteveA> meeting time!
<mpt> matthewrevell, no
<SteveA> welcome to this week's launchpad development meeting
<SteveA> who is here today?
<matsubara> me
<cprov> me
<flacoste> me
<carlos> me
<salgado> the computer which runs kiko's script is booting up
<mpt> me
<BjornT> me
<salgado> me
<ddaa> me
<carlos> salgado: X-)
<heno> me
<static> me
<ddaa> salgado: so kiko's a script!?!
<matthewrevell> me
<carlos> ddaa: he has a script to say 'me' and 'up to date' 
<salgado> ddaa, no, but he has one to represent him on meetings
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Bug report (mpt)
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Top two user-affecting issues as identified by MatthewRevell
<SteveA>  * Everyone to do new work on the new UI (Kiko/Steve)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting, same time next week
<SteveA> anyone won't be here then?
<BjornT> i will probably not be her
<stu1> not me
<matsubara> I'll be on vacation
<BjornT> i'll be at the distro sprint
<kiko> me
<stub> I will be on a tropical island off the coast of borneo
<SteveA> remember to fill in the "apologies" section on the meeting agenda page
<SteveA> kiko: you will be absent next week?
<stub> And I'm not apologizing for that :)
<kiko> I will not be absent
<kiko> what the hell is wrong with my xchat?
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA> == People who were lax with activity reporting last week ==
<SteveA>  * danilos: "missing two for last week's thursday and friday"
<SteveA>  * jamesh
<SteveA>  * kiko
<SteveA>  * mpt
<SteveA>  * spiv
<SteveA>  * static: "missing last two days, will send today"
<SteveA>  * SteveA
<danilos> me
<SteveA> I continue to be slack with activity reports.
<flacoste> up to date
<danilos> (sorry, got distracted)
<SteveA> who can do better than that?
<kiko> I didn't do mine this week
<ddaa> uptodate (just sent yesterday's)
<BjornT> up to date
<mpt> up to date
<carlos> up to date
<static> up to date
<matthewrevell> up to date
<salgado> not up to date
<cprov> I suck, 1 week behind
<matsubara> up to date
<danilos> I am up to date (batching), except those same two days from week before last
<SteveA> stub: ?
<stub> up to date, two days sloppy but in.
<SteveA> is that everyone?
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * SteveA and thumper to arrange a call about dbschema refactoring
<SteveA> done
<SteveA>  * kiko to talk to matsubara about matsubara delegating his Oops-reporting responsibilities when he is away
<kiko> I did that.
<SteveA>  * carlos, cprov, salgado, and SteveA to read https://help.launchpad.net/CreatingYourLaunchpadAccount
<SteveA>  * kiko to read https://help.launchpad.net/FixItFriday
<salgado> I read
<carlos> I read
<kiko> I did that too
<SteveA> I did not read.  Bad me.
<cprov> I read
<danilos> I read
<SteveA> thanks everyone.  except me.
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 50616, 44919, 78522
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50616 in launchpad "ValueError while validating image file using Python Imaging Lib" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50616
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44919 in launchpad "UnicodeDecodeError while POSTing forms with non-ascii characters." [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44919 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<danilos> not that I didn't before :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78522 in launchpad-bazaar "xmlrpc failure shouldn't include exception details" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78522
<matsubara> salgado, can you take 50616?
<matsubara> thumper, can you take bug 78522?. 
<matsubara> More importantly about bug 78522 is the fact that the xmlrpc UI bypasses any validator. Shouldn't we have a common validation infrastructure that shares code between the web ui and xmlrpc UI?
<matsubara> Bjorn, bug 44919 still occurs. It seems to happen only for IE6.0 users, after your patch that added the accept-charset to the templates where the bug is triggered. Is it difficult to fix zope as you suggested in the bug report?
<matsubara> BjornT: ^
<salgado> matsubara, yeah, I can probably take it
<matsubara> thanks salgado
<SteveA> matsubara: for 50616, I think we should try-except, and such images should be rejected as invalid
<salgado> agreed. that's what I had in mind
<SteveA> but we should also record the fact they were rejected, and the image involved
<SteveA> just in this case, not in the general case
<matsubara> I'll add that to the report SteveA 
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<BjornT> matsubara: i think it will be quite easy to at least fix the affected pages. but i'm not sure what's the right thing to do is
<matsubara> BjornT: jamesh's suggestion in the bug seems sane. isn't that enough? reject the input with an error message?
<SteveA> matsubara: I don't get what you mean about the xmlrpc stuff
<SteveA> matsubara: I'd like to talk with you about this later
<matsubara> hmm thumper isn't here to coment on 78522
<SteveA> because it may tie into other xmlrpc stuff
<SteveA> matsubara: call later today?
<matsubara> SteveA: sure.
<SteveA> ok
<matsubara> SteveA: can you give some advice for BjornT on a fix to 44919?
<SteveA> BjornT: we can have a call about it tomorrow
<BjornT> SteveA: ok
<matsubara> then I'm done SteveA, thanks everyone!
<SteveA> matsubara, BjornT: please arrange times with me after this meeting
<SteveA>  * Bug report (mpt)
<matsubara> SteveA: ok
<mpt> There are 12 known open bugs about Launchpad with unreleased fixes. The oldest 6 are:
<mpt>  * Bug #30602 (Timeout errors in +translate), Critical, In Progress, kiko
<mpt>  * Bug #68295 (private), Critical, In Progress, kiko
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30602 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<Ubugtu> Bug 68295 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/68295 is private
<mpt> kiko, 68295 is In Progress since November 11th. Will it be finished soon?
<SteveA> win 31
<mpt>  * Bug #46589 (Poll crashes if you select default poll option), Critical, Fix Committed, static
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46589 in launchpad "Poll crashes if you select default poll option" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46589 - Assigned to Elliot Murphy (emurphy)
<mpt> static, iirc we discussed that one last week, and no rollout since then
<mpt>  * Bug #46982 (Need to support KDE like plural forms), Critical, Confirmed, danilos
<mpt>  * Bug #73509 (.po file export doesn't update cached files), Critical, Fix Committed, danilos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Need to support KDE like plural forms" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46982 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73509 in rosetta ".po file export doesn't update cached files" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73509 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<mpt> danilos, did 73509 deserve a cherrypick?
<danilos> mpt, yes, I asked for it on LaunchpadProductionStatus after checking on edge today
<mpt> ok, thanks danilos 
<kiko> mpt, probably not. do you want to me change its status?
<danilos> bug 46982, still just like last week
<mpt> kiko, I guess only if that makes it more likely someone else will fix it :-)
<SteveA> I asked for the poll crash to be cherrypicked
<kiko> mpt, probably not ether. :-(
<SteveA> did that happen?
<kiko> SteveA, it had already been rolled out.
<mpt> static, in that case, please update it
<mpt>  * Bug #74839 (private), Critical, Confirmed, mpt
<Ubugtu> Bug 74839 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/74839 is private
<mpt> No progress on that one this week.
<static> mpt: will do
<mpt> That's all SteveA 
<mpt> thanks kiko
<stub> What is the verdict for cherrypicking the Bug #73509 fix?
<SteveA> thanks
<carlos> stub: it's critical
<kiko> stub, I'd like to see it cherry-picked if possible
<stub> kiko: ok. So your 'probably not' was in relation to something else
<kiko> stub, it was about mpt's question about +translate.
<SteveA> stub: make a decision
<stub> NEXT!
<stub> eh? Cherry pick is already in progress. I was just momentarily confused.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA> https://help.launchpad.net/TaggingLaunchpadBugs
<SteveA> we have four new candidates for tags used in the launchpad process
<SteveA>  poll
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> A bug related to Launchpad's voting infrastructure 
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> I have some questions about this.
<SteveA> 1. should launchpad polls be a separate product?
<kiko> 1. no
<SteveA> 2. is "poll" confusing in that people might first think it means there is a vote on how important this bug is?
<danilos> aren't we supposed to go away from separate products (including existing ones, like 'rosetta'?) or is this just short-term?
<kiko> 2. "team-polls" might be a better choice.
<danilos> 2. I think it is
<stub> no more products please - crazy enough as it is
<danilos> kiko++
<matsubara> or perhaps 'voting-system'
<kiko> stub+++
<SteveA> danilos: it was a discussion, but we're sticking with separate products.
<kiko> matsubara, that has the same problem
<kiko> team-polls or team-voting
<mpt> no more products please
<SteveA> team-poll ?
<stub> poll seems fine to me
<danilos> I guess "poll-infrastructure" is even better imho
<kiko> no it's not
<SteveA> why not?
<kiko> poll-infrastructure?!
<ddaa> At the risk of looking silly, what is this pool thing useful for?
<kiko> what does that mean?!
<kiko> the polls we have are for teams
<kiko> period
<danilos> kiko: it's confusing enough so that users won't think it's a poll
<mpt> ddaa, for getting people's votes on things like what the "polls" tag should be
<danilos> kiko: so "infrastructure" seems to prevail when reading it, so you don't think you can vote on it
<ddaa> ...
<SteveA> I like "voting-system" from matsubara
<SteveA> anyway, too much bikeshedding
<kiko> SteveA, that has the same problem you raised as point 2.
<SteveA> I disagree
<kiko> the polls we have are for /teams/
<kiko> that is a very important distinction
<danilos> SteveA: yeah, maybe even "poll-system", I agree
<kiko> if we later come and have bug-polls
* mpt votes for poll-voting-infrastructure-system
<ddaa> mpt: could you imagine that being useful for code reviews, or other use cases like that?
<kiko> or bug-voting
<kiko> then it becomes ambiguous 
<SteveA> team-voting
<stub> ddaa: Main use case is all the voting that is needed to steer Ubuntu on its course (community council, tech board, ad infinitum)
<SteveA> how about that?
<kiko> that's fine.
<mpt> ddaa, no.
<SteveA> good
<SteveA> matsubara: do you agree with team-voting ?
<matsubara> yes SteveA.
<SteveA> good. done.
<SteveA> fif-candidate
<SteveA> matthewrevell: do we need this larger workflow for fif?  we already have a fix-it-friday tag
<matthewrevell> SteveA: matsubara and I had a discussion and felt that the distinction will help LP developers to see which bugs have been agreed as suitable for FiF
<matthewrevell> while allowing anyone else to suggest FiF candidates
<SteveA> I'd do it the other way around
<SteveA> and either use a comment in the bug to agree that it is a fif bug
<stub> As Launchpad developers can promote candidates to real, I imagine in almost every case the candidate step will be skipped as the proposing will be done by lp devs in almost all cases
<SteveA> or to disagree
<SteveA> so, I think this needs more discussion
<SteveA> but not right now
<matthewrevell> Okay, no probs.
<SteveA> l10n
<SteveA> this seems to have nothing to do with launchpad bugs
<flacoste> this doesn't seem to be relevant for launchpad
<SteveA> so it should be declined for that reason
<danilos> did something change regarding l10n being ubuntu-related?
<danilos> ok, it didn't
<flacoste> until we do localize launchpad
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<danilos> agreed
<stub> Staging as normal.
<stub> Edge code updates broken pending Bug #79397, otherwise fine.
<stub> Beta running as normal. Twice daily code updates if anyone bothers to commit onto the beta branch.
<stub> Production cherry picking of Danilo's patch is in progress now. Tests have a fair chance of failing though, as there were conflicts in the cherry pick.
<stub> Tim's db patch has been cowboyed into production, and should be landing on the trunk shortly (at which point I need to update the edge branch manually). I did it this way because it is not tied to code updates and could be applied live and it saves me some hassles syncing up all the production branches.
<Ubugtu> Bug 79397 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/79397 is private
<stub> With luck there should be no need of a full production update next week, but I expect after that we should do one to avoid drift.
<stub> Testing of the feisty translation opening is underway on carbon.
<stub> At this stage it looks like Rosetta performance problems (or at least the example query from Carlos) is not slow based on table size, but on concurrent requests (possibly poimport). My timings range from 16 seconds to 100ms.
<SteveA> stub: what about updating beta?
<danilos> stub: is there anything I can help with about those conflicts?
<stub> erm - re production updates that should be 'do one *after* next week'
<SteveA> lifeless: when will you fix bug 79397 ?
<stub> SteveA: beta is being updated with fresh code twice daily
<carlos> danilos: fetch current production branch, merge your branch, solve conflicts and tests and give that branch to Stub to cherrypick it
<SteveA> stub: what about syncing the database change to trunk?
<SteveA> like you said you needed to do for edge
<ddaa> stub: what's Tim db patch about?
<danilos> carlos: but why did the conflicts happen in the first place? isn't the production same as rocketfuel +cherrypicks in the meantime?
<stub> SteveA: That will not be necessary, as merges from trunk -> beta are being done manually. I used a magic patch level for tim's patch so servers will ignore it when checking the database revision level.
<carlos> danilos: sure, but I guess you changes something that is not cherrypicked but in rocketfuel
<SteveA> ok.  will it be clear what needs merging into beta ?
<carlos> s/changes/changed/
<SteveA> from the LaunchpadProductionStatus page?
<SteveA> or does nothing need to be done until the next rollout?
<stub> carlos: You might need to prepare a branch of production/1.75 with your fixes if the tests fail
<danilos> carlos, ok, thanks for explaining
<stub> SteveA: Nothing needs merging into beta
<carlos> danilos:  ^^^
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports  (new stuff only as usual)
<danilos> stub: yeah, ok, that message was probably aimed for me (production/1.75)
<danilos> stub: just let me know if it needs doing
<stub> yup
<salgado> Random Things 1.0
<salgado> -------------------------------
<salgado> - PillarGotchis:  only need to add the new ImageWidget to /projects/distros/sprints add/edit pages.
<danilos> Rosetta 1.0  weekly report:
<danilos> - firefox import/export: some more clean-ups (zipfile usage)
<danilos> - oo import/export: no progress this week
<danilos> - translation review: fully implemented, waiting for review
<danilos> - essential docs: no progress this week
<danilos> - search via translation browsing: DONE
<danilos> - checks not to upload wrong language PO file using "too many changes" check: Pending final spec discussion
<danilos> - translation page for projects: bug 73875 (not started), bug 79674 (not started)
<flacoste> Support^W Answer Tracker 1.0
<flacoste> ----------------------------
<flacoste> SupportTrackerRename: spec in review, waiting for mpt and SteveA sanity check.
<Ubugtu> Bug 73875 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/73875 is private
<cprov> = Soyuz-1.0 Report =
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79674 in rosetta "List translatable upstreams on separate page, sample on front page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79674
<cprov>  * Archive Rework: under SoyuzTestSystem
<cprov>  * KeyServer DoS: debugged, decided to have an internal KeyServer for LP.
<cprov>  * Feisty Contents: generated daily, RF 4405 & 4410
<cprov>  * Incoming Fixes:
<cprov>    * #76591 (Reliable PackageRelationShip parser/render): 
<cprov>      merge-conditional (cprov, r=spiv)
<cprov>    * #78082 (Binary publication path doesn't respect pockets):
<cprov>      merge-conditional (cprov, r=flacoste)
<cprov>    * #78955 (`process-upload` top-level lockfile):
<cprov>      pending-review (cprov, r=jamesh)
<BjornT> Malone 1.0:
<BjornT> malone-essential-docs: No progress since last week. bjornt to send an e-mail to matthew r describing what information the different sections should contain in more detail.
<mpt>  * UI 1.0 report:
<mpt> - Icons: All done except for mugshot-sized ones
<mpt> - Priority-1 pages: All implemented except for bugs 67920, 73875, 74321, 79034, 79035, 79036, 79038, 79041, and a couple of images
<mpt> - Priority-2 pages: In progress
<mpt> - Marketing section: Templates done, needs text from matthewrevell
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67920 in launchpad "Project needs a list of top contributors" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67920
<Ubugtu> Bug 74321 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/74321 is private
<matthewrevell> mpt: I'll mail you after the meeting.
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<mpt> matthewrevell, thanks
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA>  * Everyone to do new work on the new UI (Kiko/Steve)
<kiko> yes!
<SteveA> we'd planned to have this week as "everyone drop what you're doing (within reason) and work on the new UI" week
<SteveA> but then we forgot to tell anyone
<SteveA> I'd like us to do that next week
<SteveA> there are very very few people using beta
<SteveA> so, we need to sort that out too
<SteveA> heno: maybe you can help us there, and get the distro team using the beta server?
* flacoste updates his bookmarks to use the beta site
<carlos> SteveA: I'm using beta most of the time
<carlos> but
* ddaa drops coffee OUCH, it burns!
<carlos> it's quite slow
<carlos> so I end using current system
<heno> SteveA: yes, I'll mention it at the meeting
<carlos> I guess it's a problem with the connection pool
<kiko> SteveA, we'd need to add the distro team to the beta users group.
<SteveA> stub: please look into why beta is reportedly slow, and make it not so
<heno> hm, the slowness might be a problem for them ...
<SteveA> stub: people won't use it if it is slow
<stub> It might not be hardware related
<mpt> SteveA, shall I post to launchpad@ a list of all the bug reports about things for people other than me to implement for the 1.0 page designs?
<stub> I'll have a look at asukas resources
<SteveA> if necessary, we should run beta on one of the normal app servers
<SteveA> or on carbon or something
<static> mpt: I would find that useful, I'm happy to help working on it but would like a pointer about what needs help
<stub> asuka is similar hardware to the normal app servers
<SteveA> mpt: yes
<mpt> okie dokie
<SteveA> stub: ok, please look into it and report back any conclusions or changes to the list
<SteveA> so, over the next 1.5 days, kiko and I will talk with everyone
<SteveA> to talk about switching to work on polishing the new UI
<SteveA> and making it good
<kiko> sure thingo
<SteveA> for at least one week
<SteveA>  * Top two user-affecting issues as identified by MatthewRevell
<danilos> I guess that also includes helptexts, SteveA?
<matthewrevell> Both my user affecting issues this week are taken from conversations with Loco Team contacts, and relate to Rosetta.
<carlos> kiko: does TranslationReview counts as new UI? :-P
<danilos> (I know it does, I'd just like to bring it up here as well)
<matthewrevell> First issue: searchable translations. We have bug 44 and a spec https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/TranslateSpecificString in which sabdfl raises performance concerns.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44 in rosetta "Translations should be searchable" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<kiko> carlos, as long as it lands some day
<carlos> danilos: we suck on that...
<matthewrevell> Second issue: localisable email templates. For loco and translation teams that deal primarily in a language other than English, can we allow teams to translate the team membership templates? I couldn't find a bug on this. I understand there is a blueprint for general LP localisation (https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/launchpad-i18n) but wanted to raise this to see what sort of answer I could provid
<matthewrevell> e.
<matthewrevell> please mail me or ping if you have any input
<carlos> kiko: it's waiting for final approval from salgado
<salgado> carlos, is it?
<kiko> matthewrevell, as for part 1
<kiko> carlos has implemented TranslationBrowsing
<carlos> salgado: I sent an email two days ago with my reply...
<kiko> which would allow google to index the pages and therefore allow searching
<carlos> kiko: which needs to be cherrypicked to allow google to start the indexing
<salgado> carlos, hmmm. I think I missed it. will reply today
<salgado> carlos, sorry for that
<SteveA> matthewrevell: we're not doing i10n of launchpad for a while.  it's quite a big job.
<matthewrevell> kiko, carlos: Excellent, cool
<SteveA> ok
<carlos> salgado: cool, thanks. Please, tell me if you didn't get it and I will forward it
<kiko> carlos, well, yes, or perhaps we could do the rollout a bit earlier?
<SteveA> running out of time
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<salgado> carlos, when you do this, remember to move the branch back to pending-review on the pending-review page
<stub> TODO: Holiday
<stub> DONE: launchpad operational statistics
<stub> BLOCKED: No
<kiko> DONE: hacking vocabs, interviews, reviews and a lot of chatting with everybody
<matthewrevell> DONE: Working on Pycon sponsorship materials
<cprov> DONE: dogfooding Archive-Rework (incomplete), Keyserver DoS debugging and 
<mpt> DONE: marketing template incorporation, work on P1/P2 pages
<mpt> TODO: finish 1.0
<mpt> BLOCKED: strange pagetest failure about which I've e-mailed the list
<cprov>       Daily Feisty Contents.
<cprov> TODO: dogfooding PPA, test a solution for Warty & Hoary archive removal
<cprov> BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> DONE: oops report analysis, fixed product release finder script, triage, poll infrastructure testing.
<matsubara> TODO: finish the poll infrastructure tests and write a report, call with Steve about xmlrpc validation stuff, more of the same.
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no.
<BjornT> DONE: code reviews. first cut of SupportingBugReportingTool. started on InitialUbuntuCVETracking.
<salgado> DONE: Code review, fixed a couple random bugs, including a tricky one on the mirror prober, which still needs some discussion and a fix to be able to use the new ImageWidget on edit pages
<salgado> TODO: Use the image-widget for projects/distros/sprints, code review and start work on https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/72110
<salgado> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> TODO: more of the same, more coding, land my 6 outstanding branches
<ddaa> DONE: vacation, catchup
<ddaa> TODO: Importd error reporting, list of products you can get with bzr, vcs-imports documentation
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72110 in launchpad "Need to provide a way for anonymous users to get a list of archive mirrors on their country (or continent, if there's none in their country)" [Medium,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<SteveA> DONE: management, code review, recruitment
<SteveA> TODO: management, code review, recruitment
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<matthewrevell> TODO: Malone docs
<BjornT> TODO: finish InitialUbuntuCVETracking. attend distro sprint.
<danilos> DONE: more bug 73509 (fix committed, asked for cherrypick), user support, more bug 2181 fixing (committed), more bug work, some firefox work
<danilos> TODO: have ff reviewed and landed, translation licensing summary and resolution, set-up debian-installer, glade3 properly for translation using Rosetta
<danilos> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73509 in rosetta ".po file export doesn't update cached files" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73509 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2181 in rosetta "Rosetta automated e-mail should come from @launchpad.net" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2181 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<matthewrevell> BLOCKEDL None
<carlos> salgado: ok, I never know what todo with that. thanks for clarify :-P
<flacoste> DONE: email catchup after paternity leave, fix +needattention timeout, reviews
<flacoste> TODO: SupportTrackerRename, bug fixes, interview, review
<flacoste> BLOCKED: waiting on mpt and SteveA comments on SupportTrackerRename
<carlos> DONE:bug #75333, TranslationImportContinuityThreshold spec review, TranslationReview, bug triage, tranlation import queue handling, bug #70500, Feisty opening testing
<carlos> TODO: Feisty translation opening, TranslationImportContinuityThreshold implementation
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75333 in rosetta "Restrict pockets that upload translations into Rosetta" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75333 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70500 in rosetta "en_GB translation is complete, but stats say "Untranslated: 995"" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70500 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<static> DONE: recruitment, market research, meeting with potential customers
<static> TODO: write!, help on new UI
<static> BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> <on-behalf of="thumper">
<ddaa> DONE:  fix-it-friday branch for sorting product series got merged into rocketfuel today. Completed work on branch subscriptions, but I need to rework my branches 
<ddaa> to make it easy to review. Continuing work on email notifications. No progress on dbschema stuff yet.
<ddaa> TODO: Next week, at a bzrlp in Sydney
<ddaa> BLOCKED: unspecified
<ddaa> </on-behalf>
<SteveA> flacoste: I wasn't aware you'd asked for comments on SupportTrackerRename
<flacoste> SteveA: I only sent an email about that yesterday
<SteveA> in fact, I wasn't aware of the existence of SupportTrackerRename
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> any other blockers?
<SteveA> ok, thanks
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
* mpt pokes his SMTP server with a stick
<stub> re: beta speed
<flacoste> mpt:  just to let you know that the first two meeting transcript of this year have a wrong name: DevelopmentMeeting20060104 and DevelopmentMeeting20060111
<stub> Asuka is, at the moment, 99-100% CPU idle with almost no disk activity
<mpt> flacoste, thanks
<stub> Which means if beta is 'too slow' at the moment, it is likely a software issue. Possibly caching headers or similar.
<flacoste> hmm, i could have fixed this myself...
<flacoste> kiko: will you have time to review my fix for the +needtranslation timeout? or should I find another reviewer?
<matthewrevell> SteveA, ddaa: Ready when you are to discuss NL.
<mpt> flacoste, fixed
<ddaa> matthewrevell: hello
<SteveA> ddaa, matthewrevell: launchpad-meeting
<kiko> flacoste, I.. yeah, I will.
<mpt> flacoste, or nearly fixed, but MoinMoin is claiming there's already a page called 20070104 when there isn't
<flacoste> *sigh*
<mpt> MAKE UP YOUR MIND MOINMOIN
<mpt> "A page with the name 'DevelopmentMeeting20070104' already exists. Try a different name." vs. "This page does not exist yet."
<matsubara> static: don't be shy, change bug 46589 status to fix released. :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46589 in launchpad "Poll crashes if you select default poll option" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46589 - Assigned to Elliot Murphy (emurphy)
<static> matsubara: yes, doing that now.
* carlos -> lunch
<static> huh, I thought I had already done that during the meeting
<danilos> static: I hope you don't use "Enter" in empty text fields to submit form there, though (if that isn't fixed yet :)
<static> danilos: no, I clicked on the save changes button. It seems to be working now
<danilos> static: ok, I've just been bitten with this one, and I know others have been too :)
<danilos> btw static, did the email on rosetta stuff help? have you heard from the guys?
<static> danilos: rosetta info was very very helpful
<static> danilos: yes, we have been talking, you should hear more about it soon
<danilos> static: ok, great, I will look forward to it (you've been doing some great work, so thanks :))
<static> danilos: only tricky part will be importing a new kind of file, but it is so close to xpi format that I don't think it will be a big deal
<static> thanks for the kind words :))
<seb128> cprov: ping?
<cprov> seb128: pong
<seb128> cprov: I did a libcm 0.1.1-0ubuntu1 upload yesterday evening, got no mail in respond from launchpad and the upload is nowhere to be seen
<seb128> cprov: could you have a look from launchpad on if you had a trace from it?
<cprov> seb128: let me see, one sec
<seb128> cprov: ok, the orig was not uploaded, mjg59 who is maintainer got the rejected mail
<seb128> the upload should probably be notified though
<cprov> seb128: exactly
<cprov> seb128: I don't know why you didn't get the email too, it was sent also to you
<cprov> seb128: at least, it says so in the log
<cprov> Recipients: Sebastien Bacher <seb128@ubuntu.com>, Matthew Garrett <mjg59@codon.org.uk>
<cprov> seb128: can you ask mjg59 to check the message source ?
<seb128> cprov: ok, maybe mails being slow again, it happens often
<seb128> cprov: thank you, sorry for the noise ;)
<cprov> seb128: maybe. You, specially, really /stress/ our infrastructure ;)
<seb128> hehe
<cprov> seb128: np, keep doing your great job !
<seb128> ;) keep the good job as well ;)
<seb128> cprov: I got the mail according to the procmail log, I cleaned it this morning when reading the zillion of mails I got from launchpad during the night probably
<kiko> seb128, careless use of the D key considered harmful? :-P
<seb128> kiko: use of the "suppr" key rather, I'm using evolution (and a french keyboard :p) ;)
<cprov> seb128: well, it wasn't (and should not be) that hard to check.
<seb128> cprov: it's not hard, I got the mail, so it was my mistake, sorry for the noise, fixed now ;)
<cprov> seb128: right, I meant "check from my side", nevermind, issue sorted.
<seb128> ok
<flacoste> cprov: ping
<kiko> flacoste, random UI question for you. you know our forms machinery that says:
<kiko> There are 1  problems with the information you entered. Please fix them and try again.
<kiko> and then below it
<kiko> Launchpad doesn't know of any source package named 'pmo' in Debian.
<kiko> flacoste, what would you think of omitting the first message?
<kiko> i.e. if there's only one error in the page, is the message actually helpful?
<flacoste> kiko, i agree
<kiko> I'll ask mpt what he thinks then, thanks
<flacoste> if he agrees that it should be removed file a bug about that, you can assign me (or jamesh that originally coded this) to it
<flacoste> but I would gladly nuke this :-)
<kiko> okay, cool
<flacoste> kiko: sorry to be nagging, but do you really think you can do the +needattention review for me today? I'd like to land this ASAP so I can request a cherrypick for it before stub goes on leave
<kiko> flacoste, when does he go on leave?
<flacoste> he's on leave next week, so I guess tomorrow (stub's day) is the last window of opportunity
<flacoste> if you can't, I won't hold it against you, just let me know and I find another reviewer
<kiko> flacoste, I'm currently getting one of my branches thoroughly whacked by BjornT but I would do it afterwards
<flacoste> great
<aMohammed> hey guys ! I have a question about Rosetta 
<kiko> aMohammed, shoot.
<aMohammed> does the system accept .ini language files instead of .po ones ?
<kiko> aMohammed, no, it currently doesn't.
<aMohammed> is there away then to convert ini format to po ?
<kiko> aMohammed, hmm, that I'm not sure of. which project uses the ini format?
<aMohammed> Joomla!
<kiko> aMohammed, that sounds like a translation format specific to joomla. is that so?
<aMohammed> I don't know , but yes it's first time to see this format
<aMohammed> the structure is like this 
<kiko> hmmm. well I have never heard of that format before and it looks very specific. danilos, carlos?
<aMohammed> STRING=transaltion
<kiko> aMohammed, I saw the website describing it
<carlos> aMohammed: try with intltool
<carlos> you would get a .pot file from .ini files
<aMohammed> is this the site , carlos ? http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/intltool/
<carlos> but I think it requires that 'STRING' starts with '_'
<carlos> aMohammed: I think so, yes
<carlos> aMohammed: you have it in your distribution available
<carlos> aMohammed: it's used by GNOME project
<aMohammed> oh thank you .. let me consider it
<aMohammed> I'll come if anything comes up ... thank you guys :)
<carlos> aMohammed: danilo did some contributions to intltool so I guess he would help if you need more specific details.
<aMohammed> may I have his address ?
<carlos> aMohammed: danilos
<carlos> danilos: aMohammed
<carlos> ;-)
<aMohammed> i see !
<aMohammed> i'm on my windows machine now ! :( .. will switch 
<aMohammed> catch you later , bye
<SteveA> carlos: ping
<carlos> SteveA: pong
<carlos> skype? or irc?
<SteveA> skype please
<carlos> ok
<matsubara-lunch> **lunch
<matsubara-lunch> err
<philiKON> how do you close a bug in launchpad? I seem to be blind and can't find anything in the bug tracker UI...
<TeTeT> philiKON: select it on 'affects' and change the state
<philiKON> wow
<philiKON> never expected that
<philiKON> the UI should point that out better
<philiKON> TeTeT: thanks
<matthewrevell> danilos: ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80476 in malone "gnome broken after last update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80476
<mmedland> evening all
<mmedland> would anyone know why my support notification emails are doubling up?
<mmedland> i'm getting two where i usually just get one
<matsubara> mmedland: bug 79617
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79617 in launchpad-support-tracker "Sometime duplicate notifications are sent to team members" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79617 - Assigned to Francis J. Lacoste (flacoste)
<mmedland> Excellent, thanks matsubara
<matsubara> mmedland: you're welcome.
<kiko> flacoste_lunch, replied.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80487 in launchpad "LibraryFileAlias.http[s] _url must be fixed to return unicode strings" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80487
<flacoste> BjornT: thanks for the insightful comment on bug 79617!
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79617 in launchpad-support-tracker "Sometime duplicate notifications are sent to team members" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79617 - Assigned to Francis J. Lacoste (flacoste)
<mdke> critical?
* mdke shrugs
<mdke> i get em all the time, doesn't bother me in the slightest
<mdke> that's bottom of my list of important launchpad bugs :)
<flacoste> mdke: not all users are as tolerant as you are :-)
<mdke> flacoste: I'm not tolerant, I just think that launchpad has way more important bugs, which don't get the same attention
<mdke> especially really old ones
<flacoste> see this as a Critical bug in the part of Launchpad that I work on, the support tracker
<flacoste> there are currently only two
<mdke> oh, I see. What about the karma madness?
<mdke> maybe that's the other one ;)
<flacoste> no, other is a timeout on the Need Attention report
<flacoste> the karma madness is an overall launchpad issue
<flacoste> we have some ideas on how to fix this, but it's not settle yet
<mdke> I would have thought the team management emails are overall launchpad issues too, the ones I get aren't related to the support tracker
<mdke> still, I take your point
<mdke> the karma thing seems to me to be weighted way in favour of the support tracker, just reducing it would help. There's a product I work on where I've triaged and fixed loads of bugs, and the guy who has filed one support request is way ahead of me :)
<mdke> he's a great guy and all, but hasn't contributed to the product yet
<flacoste> lol
<flacoste> altough this is not that funny
<mdke> well, yeah it is
<mdke> :)
<mdke> also, there's that guy with 30 million karma; he's a great guy too, but surely he is no seb128
<flacoste> mdke: add a spec, you'll be back at the top ;-)
<mdke> flacoste: I added a couple but filed them on ubuntu instead of the product :(
<salgado> even better, answer the guy's support request. :)
<flacoste> the problem is that the weighing to equalize each kind of activity is calculated over all of launchpad
<mdke> salgado: he's only got loads of karma because he posted to the same support request loads of times :) It's solved
* mdke notes that seb128 has the same number of bugs *assigned* to him as the number of support requests answered by Luca (the 30million guy)... as for reported, he has 5 times as many
<flacoste> which means that translation and bug reports are weighted down, while this is fine for Ubuntu, it might not be for other product
<mdke> flacoste: no, it's not fine for Ubuntu either, it's just crazy for everyone
<flacoste> yeah, you are probably right
<mdke> anyway, that doesn't bother me either, like the double mails :D
<salgado> mdke, the team management emails should be fixed soon. I recently landed a branch with loads of fixes on that area
<flacoste> mdke: btw, tomorrow is fix-it-friday you can try bribing a developer for one of the bugs that annoy you ;-)
<flacoste> http://www.understated.co.uk/blog/2006/fix-it-friday-bribe-a-launchpad-developer-day/
<mdke> flacoste: I generally am not around during the day. i tried on the last fix it friday but wasn't successful.
<flacoste> mke: you don't have to be there, just let us know what bugs you beforehand
<flacoste> so that we can work on it on Friday
<mdke> an easy one to fix would be bug 55486
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55486 in launchpad "FAQ should address why LP is not yet free software" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/55486 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<mdke> also, bug 40241 gets in the way of my work sometimes
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40241 in launchpad "allow searching for people by irc name" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40241 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<flacoste> actually, this should now be assigned to matthewrevell
<flacoste> (the free software part)
<mdke> yeah, I talked with him about it already
<mdke> bug 2141 is a major one for me personally too
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2141 in launchpad "You can't remove series in products" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2141
<flacoste> that one is not fif material though
<mdke> too hard?
<flacoste> the irc nickname search could be
<flacoste> not too hard, but longer than a one-day fix
<flacoste> and it needs some discussion because launchpad doesn't currently delete anything
<mdke> yeah
<matsubara> mdke: re: the #55486 i've re-assigned to matt revell and added the fix-it-friday tag on it.
<mdke> thanks matsubara 
<salgado> mdke, assign the irc name search bug to me and I'll fix it tomorrow
<mdke> salgado: !!
<salgado> see, don't even need to bribe. :)
<mdke> I need to do this more often
<flacoste> salgado is such a good soul!
<matsubara> just did it salgado, mdke
<mdke> thanks
<mdke> I haven't filed a bug on this yet, but what's the difference between a team description and a homepage? 
<salgado> mdke, I'm afraid there's only one person who could say that --the sab
<salgado> but I think the homepage is something that should only be used for people, not for teams
<mdke> Ah.
<mdke> I've bumped into bug 77632 quite a lot, the solution has always been to use the homepage instead. and I don't really see the need to have two
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77632 in launchpad "Team descriptions contain no formatting" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77632 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<salgado> mdke, I'll take that one too, but as mpt said, allowing html is not a f-i-f thing. 
<salgado> keep going. ;)
<mdke> salgado: ok, I have an easy one, bug 78090
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78090 in launchpad "Home page form has confusing wording in relation to undoing changes" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78090
<mdke> all my bugs are for mpt :(
* mdke hugs mpt 
<salgado> mpt's very busy with the new UI; I'll take that one too
<mdke> there's a new UI? that's good news
<flacoste> cprov: ping
<cprov> flacoste: pong
<salgado> mdke, yeah, we have one. just talk with kiko if you want to try it out. :)
<flacoste> cprov: in your reply to my review you said: both sync() and syncUpdate() are forbidden in IDAR, what is IDAR?
<cprov> flacoste: IDistroArchRelease
<mdke> kiko-afk: can I try out the new UI?
<cprov> flacoste: sorry, I keep using these acronyms as they were clear for everyone, but, in fact, I know they are not.
<flacoste> matsubara-afk: ping
<flacoste> mdke: do you have duplicate support tracker notifications on hand?
<flacoste> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> flacoste: pong
<flacoste> BjornT: do you have duplicate support tracker notifications on hand?
<flacoste> if yes, could you forward them to me (with all headers)
<BjornT> flacoste: sure. i've bounced a set of duplicate notifications to you
<flacoste> BjornT: thanks a lot!
<mdke> flacoste: I didn't have any on me
<flacoste> mdke, thanks for checking, bjorn bounces some to me so it will be fine
* mdke nods
<flacoste> BjornT: i didn't receive the duplicates, did you send them to my canonical address?
<matsubara> hi flacoste 
<flacoste> matsubara: i was looking for sample of the support tracker duplicate notifications
<flacoste> bjorn is supposed to have sent me some, but I didn't receive them yet, if you have any can you bounce them my way?
<matsubara> flacoste: I'll bounce them to you.
<flacoste> thx!
<BjornT> flacoste: hmm. when i think of it, i don't think my smtp server allow me to bounce them, since only certain From addresses are allowed to use the smtp server.
<BjornT> flacoste: i could forward them instead, but i guess it's not necessary any more
<flacoste> BjornT: I received one pair from matsubara, but if you could forward them, I'd appreciate, just to see how the trail compare
<BjornT> flacoste: ok. i've forwarded them now.
<flacoste> BjornT: thanks, I've received them
<shawarma> I'm about to register a team, but the info on the "Contact e-mail address" is a bit confusing. It says that if not set, any mail to the team will be sent to each member, but it also says the the e-mail about how to finish the registration will be sent to the contact e-mail address.. Should I set it for now so that that final e-mail will be sent to me and then unset it or should I just leave it blank?
<shawarma> In summary my worries are: 1. If I set it, I won't be able to unset it afterwards. 2. If not set, the final registration e-mail will be lost.
<shawarma> Never mind. I'll just try my luck. :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79662 in debian-installer (main) "[feisty,alternate-cd x86]  kernel, not found (dup-of: 79109)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79662
* mdke pokes Ubugtu 
#launchpad 2007-01-19
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80527 in malone "The RDF Metadata provided don't have the WOT namespace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80527
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hello mpt 
<mpt> Launchpad times out when I try to report a bug
<mpt> this is not good
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80537 in launchpad "Should serve Launchpad using Content-Encoding: gzip" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80537
<mpt> Posterior dismemberment? ouch
<poolie> thumper: i see i can mark a milestone inactive
<poolie> which is good 
<poolie> but inactive ones still appear in the portlet
<thumper> I didn't realise that
<thumper> I'd mark that as a bug
<poolie> mm
<poolie> stephane's cooking smells good :)
<carlos> morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80560 in launchpad "please hide inactive milestones from portlet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80560
<ddaa> Hello
<ddaa> matthewrevell: does becoming a MOTU qualify for FiF?
<ddaa> texmacs has been orphaned in Debian, and apparently Ubuntu. Since I used to be a core dev of texmacs, it would make sense for me to adopt it in ubuntu.
<matthewrevell> ddaa: Erm, I'm not sure. AFAIK FiF is an opportunity for Launchpad developers to work on parts of Launchpad that they find important. 
<matthewrevell> ddaa: It's probably a question for SteveA or kiko
<ddaa> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> ddaa: hello
<ddaa> SteveA: texmacs has been orphaned in Debian and apparently Ubuntu. Since Launcphad devels are (used to be?) encouraged to maintain some ubuntu package, I thought I might use FiF to takes steps towards becoming a MOTU for texmacs.
<ddaa> SteveA: but it's outside of the official scope for FiF, so I would like to know what you think.
<SteveA> I think you're right, it's outside the scope for FiF
<ddaa> (little story, working on texmacs is what brought me to Arch in the first place)
<SteveA> I might support this for a soyuz developer, so that they can dogfood soyuz.  I don't see how it contributes to your work, so I don't support it for you.
<ddaa> fair enough
<SteveA> choose things in parts of launchpad to fix today
<ddaa> is the policy that launchpad devels should package something in ubuntu still current?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> matthewrevell: hi
<matthewrevell> hi
<ddaa> matthewrevell: hello
<SteveA> matthewrevell: what FiF activities are happening today?
<matthewrevell> SteveA: I don't have any specific reports from devs as to what they're doing. Due to the Zope3 meeting I had at the start of the day, I'm a touch behind on FiF. I'll ask around now.
<matthewrevell> SteveA: We didn't have our weekly catch-up on Monday. Do you want a call today?
<SteveA> how about at 11 utc?
<matthewrevell> Yeah, that sounds good. I'll see if I can get my Skype problem fixed beforehand.
<SteveA> ok
* ..[topic/#launchpad:matthewrevell] : Fix-it Friday today! | Developer meeting: Thu 25 Jan 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<cprov> good morning !
<SteveA> matthewrevell: hi
<SteveA> how's the skype looking
<matthewrevell> SteveA: hi
<matthewrevell> SteveA: Looks good :)
<matthewrevell> SteveA: echo test worked
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> j-a-meinel: hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80583 in launchpad "Polls with options shows "No options specified yet"" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80583
<kiko> hello
<Hobbsee> hey kiko 
<jelmer_> hi kiko
<kiko> hey there
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80587 in launchpad "Long names and/or titles for poll options need to be wrapped." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80587
<givre> Hello guys
<kiko> oi
<givre> i have a problem in launchpad with my product. I mixed up product series and release, and now i have 2 series that i wanted to be in fact 2 release of trunk, but i can't find how to delete them. Is it possible to do that ?
<givre> my product https://launchpad.net/ntfs-config/
<kiko> well
<kiko> givre, file a support request on launchpad (launchpad.dev/launchpad/+tickets) and I'll try and get stuart to remove them
<givre> ok, i'll do that. Thanks kiko
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80593 in launchpad "Polls links to pages that I'm not allowed to browse" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80593
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80595 in launchpad "Polls uses the error message css class to display messages that should be informational" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80595
<static> good morning launchpad
<LarstiQ> good morning static 
* carlos -> lunch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80596 in launchpad "Public and semi-secret polls states that's possible to see people's votes, but it's not obvious where." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80596
<heno> matthewrevell: some feedback on LP in the Ubuntu forums that you might want to look at: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340045
<matthewrevell> heno: thanks
<heno> (we are all looking forward to the documentation you are working on ;) )
<matthewrevell> heno: hehe :) Yeah, me too.
<munckfish> Hi, any launchpad admin here who could help me edit a comment I mailed?
<munckfish> I forgot to switch off my mail signature and I'd rather some of the details weren't on an spider visible web page
<matthewrevell> munckfish: Do you have a link to the comment? I can't personally do it for you but I might be able to help find someone who can.
<munckfish> Yeah I have the link
<munckfish> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/22985/comments/108
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 22985 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati "[x700]  fails to infer lvds for primary connector on acer ferrari 4005 | card detected, but driver fails to use right output port" [Unknown,Confirmed]  
<munckfish> matthewrevell: thx
<matthewrevell> munckfish: looking now
<kai[sds] > hi. what's the reason when all options (bugs, features) are greyed out for a package in launchpad? i want to report a bug in gnumeric (ubuntu feisty version), but i can't do that. 
<kiko> kai[sds] , it's because our package page hierarchy sucks. what page are you on?
<munckfish> matthewrevell: any luck finding the admin?
<matthewrevell> munckfish: Sorry, I've been tied up in an irc conversation elsewhere.
<munckfish> ok np
<matsubara> matthewrevell: see kiko's comment in https://launchpad.net/malone/+bug/38348. It's the same issue munckfish reports.
<carlos> kai[sds] : you should file bugs against ubuntu directly, remove feisty from your url
<matsubara> munckfish: please file a request in  https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+tickets asking for the removal/edit of the coment
<munckfish> ok will do
<matthewrevell> matsubara: Right, thanks.
<munckfish> thx guys
<matsubara> matthewrevell: usually in cases like this (where you need SQL surgery) stub is the one to assign the ticket to, but since he'll be on vacation, perhaps it's a good idea to assign to lifeless (?)
<kiko> munckfish, note that my personal opinion is that if you don't want it spidered, don't use it in your signature. I used to want to fight that battle, but I lost the war in the end
<matthewrevell> matsubara: Thanks.
<ignas> hi
<munckfish> kiko: I understand what you mean, that email is really just for me to communicate with my friends, so the signature reflects that. It's not mega important info of course, just trying to keep a bit of a handle on it
<kiko> munckfish, one idea is to another email to communicate via launchpad
<kiko> that's what I do
<kiko> it's not very convenient but...
<kiko> is to use another email address, how did that come out so wrong?
<ignas> would a question about rosetta be on topic here, or should i rather use the mailing list?
<kiko> ignas, on-topic
<munckfish> kiko: sure, usually I don't reply to lp comments via mail as I prefer the web interface, just did it for speed today and forgot about my signature
<kiko> munckfish, if you use mutt you can also omit the signature automatically when replying to launchpad
<ignas> if i understand correctly - i can have multiple pot templates for a project
<kiko> of course, you will get criticized by people that think mutt died in the 1980s..
<munckfish> kiko: :D
<kiko> ignas, you can, yes. danilos and carlos are good people to talk about that
<kiko> I think mutt is a work of art
<kiko> but I think lunch is even more so
<matsubara> yeah, now we're talking kiko-fud 
<carlos> ignas: yes, you can have multiple pot templates
<ignas> carlos: so i just go to template list, https://translations.launchpad.net/schooltool/development/+translations-upload and upload an additional template (wit ha different name from others already there)?
<carlos> ignas: yes
<ignas> carlos: why isn't it appearing in the queue (though i am given a link to the import queue)?
<carlos> we will approve it and it will appear in the list
<carlos> ignas: it should, let me see
<ignas> schoolbell.pot
<ignas> oh, sorry, it is there :/
<ignas> must have missed it
<ignas> my mistake, sorry
<carlos> ignas: well, you uploaded it with the name of the existing one
<carlos> ignas: so the system imported it automatically
<munckfish> matthewrevell, matsubara: guys, request raised as https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/3256
<ignas> no, not that, i have uploaded it yesterday, and today i didn't see it in the list, so i have uploaded it once more, and was looking for it in the end of the queue
<ignas> while being not reviewed, it was already quite near to the begining
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> ignas: which filename ?
<ignas> schooltool.pot vs schoolbell.pot (not the same, i am adding the schoolbell one)
<ignas> schooltool.pot is already there
<matthewrevell> munckfish: thanks
<carlos> ignas: there is already a schoolbell one
<carlos> in the schoolbell product
<carlos> ignas: https://launchpad.net/schoolbell/main/+pots/schoolbell-ui
<carlos> does it mean you want to move that template into schooltool?
<ignas> carlos: yes, but it's not the same product, schoolbell and schooltool were merged as projects, yet schooltool still has some translations in the schoolbell namespace, and they are in schoolbell.pot
<ignas> schoolbell.pot in schoolbell-ui is totally different from schoolbell.pot in schooltool
<carlos> ok
<carlos> just checking that you are not duplicating templates
<carlos> ignas: ok, so the problem is that you are uploading a schoolbell.pot file inside schooltool and it doesn't appear in the queue, right?
<ignas> was, it is appearing in the queue, just that i didn't notice it (my mistake)
<carlos> ignas: yeah, I just saw it
* carlos approves it
<ignas> thank you :)
<carlos> you should get an email confirmation once the import is done
<carlos> ignas: as usual, future updates will not require any approval from us
<ignas> i see
<ignas> carlos: interesting, the template is empty, maybe that's because most/all of the strings match ones in schooltool.pot, or because i have tried to upload it twice before it was approved?
<carlos> ignas: that's an UI bug in our side. Once it's approved, we show it empty
<carlos> ignas: the import is not yet done
<ignas> oh, i see
<carlos> there should be messages once you get the confirmation email
<kai[sds] > kiko, carlos: (about the greyed out options) i'm on this page - feisty is not in the url:
<kai[sds] > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnumeric/1.7.6-1ubuntu2
<carlos> kai[sds] : use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnumeric URL
<carlos> kiko-fud: I guess we should add links there to the right page to file bugs
<kai[sds] > oh. indeed. and i really tried to find a page that works
<kai[sds] > thanks
<carlos> kai[sds] : np
<ignas> carlos: one more small question (if you have time) when/how are translations copied from one pot file to another if strings being translated match?  There are a lot of duplicates between st.po and sb.po ...
<carlos> we don't copy anything automatically
<carlos> we show suggestions based on the English string
<carlos> so we show it in our UI to help translators to prevent to diverge from same translations in other templates
<carlos> ignas: about st.po and sb.po.. aren't those different languages?
<ignas> no, schooltool.pot, schoolbell.pot (po was a typo)
<ignas> I'll just wait for translators for other languages to copy the strings from other templates then :)
<carlos> ignas: oh, I see. Yes, you will need to wait for someone to 'activate' the translation that is in the other template
<carlos> ignas: but don't worry, they will get it automatically so you shouldn't get two different translations unless they want to do that and ignore the other template's translation
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76434 in launchpad-support-tracker "Products should have a flag to indicate official use of the Answer Tracker" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76434
<kiko> dupe?
<matsubara> Ubugtu is on crack
<matsubara> that's an old bug
<kiko> odd.
<flacoste> maybe it doesn't display Unconfirmed bug
<kiko> it does
<flacoste> or it also displays that message once the bug moves out of the Unconfirmed state
<ignas> matthewrevell: you sent an email asking for small bugs, i have one - in rosetta you can't use "Copy Text" to copy nepali translations
<matthewrevell> ignas: Interesting. Is there a bug number already?
<ignas> hmm, not sure really
* ignas goes to look
<ignas> no, no number i think
<ignas> oh, there is
<ignas> it's fix commited
<matthewrevell> ignas: Ah, cool. Glad we could be of service :-D
<ignas> :)
<matthewrevell> ignas: Do you have the bug number? I can't see one that's Fix Comitted
<ignas> it's None type exception when copying suggestion
<ignas> 78803
<ignas> i think
<matthewrevell> thanks
<radix> does the LP xmlrpc interface allow fetching bug data yet? is it documented anywhere?
<kiko> radix, no, but we have a text export.
<radix> ah, cool
<kiko> bug/222/+text I think
<radix> searching for "export" on help.launchpad.net doesn't tell me that :)
<radix> kiko: thanks
* kiko looks at matthewrevell 
<kiko> :-P
<kiko> radix, there's even +bugs-text
<kiko> a listing 
<kiko> I belive
<kiko> believe too
<matthewrevell> kiko: Thanks for the prompt :)
<kiko> heh
<radix> hrmp
<matthewrevell> radix: I'll address that in the docs
<radix> I can't actually figure out an URL, can you give me a full example? :)
<radix> matthewrevell: I am doing some advocacy right now ;)
<matthewrevell> radix: Ah, nice one :)
<radix> kiko: like, I went to a random bzr bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/53340 and tried to add /+text but it's just a 404
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53340 in launchpad-bazaar "cannot squash incomplete branch on supermirror sftp" [High,Confirmed]  
<kiko> radix, yeah, I'm researching  abit
<radix> I did get +bugs-test to give a list of bug numbers
<kiko> radix, you can do arbitrary queries to it too I believe
<matsubara> radix: try https://launchpad.net/bugs/53340/+text
<kiko> radix, you need a special URL to it
<kiko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/38804/+text
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38804 in desktop-file-utils "desktop-file-validate should verify Categories" [Wishlist,Fix released]   - Assigned to Ubuntu Desktop Bugs (desktop-bugs)
<radix> oh, ok, so it doesn't work at the projectful URL
<kiko> matthewrevell, note the above -- it needs to use that exact URL
<kiko> I'm not sure why and I believe it should
<kiko> radix, if you think that's bad file a bug
<kiko> there is no test for the feature either (!)
<radix> man, don't tell that to the guy I am advocating to
<matthewrevell> kiko: thanks
<radix> he will flip out and kill everybody
<matsubara> isn't +text and +bugs-text supposed to vanish at some point in the future?
<matsubara> kiko: ^
<radix> having a <link rel> to the text version would be _awesome_ :)
<kiko> matsubara, is it? why? :)
<radix> ok, now I'm going to go to lunch with this guy
<matsubara> kiko: I vaguely remember someone mentioning that, but I might be mistaken.
<cherokee_> HI, on feisty 2 I had a installer crash; have the logs has this been a report 
<kiko> cherokee_, #ubuntu-bugs :)
<cherokee_> ok kik0
<cherokee_> thanx 
<kiko> np
* mdke hugs salgado 
<mdke> salgado: thanks for those fixes!
<salgado> mdke, dude, the search thing is on the queue, it'll be in mainline in half an hour. :)
<salgado> mdke, you're welcome
<mdke> salgado: :)
<kalango_linux> hi
<kalango_linux> hello please
<mdke> hi kalango_linux 
<kalango_linux> mdke, how are you ?
<mdke> kalango_linux: fine thanks
<kalango_linux> mdke, where are you ?
<kiko> kalango_linux?
<kalango_linux> kiko, hello
<kiko> did you have a question about launchpad?
<kalango_linux> no
<kiko> oh.
<kalango_linux> kiko, where are you ?
<kiko> in front of the computer.
<kalango_linux> ohhhhh
<kalango_linux> ehheheh
<kalango_linux> ohhhh my good 
<kalango_linux> ehheheh
<LaserJock> the MOTU would really appreciate a fix for 79671, any estimate as to how difficult it will be?
<matsubara> Hi LaserJock, wouldn't it be better to have those kind of admininistrative requests on launchpad support tracker?
<exarkun> Does creating a Launchpad product also create a place to which I can push a bzr branch?
<radix> exarkun: yes
<radix> exarkun: although I am unaware of the location of this place
<exarkun> What is the location?
<radix> nor am I aware of how to *learn* the location
<radix> a quick look at help.launchpad.net did find no answers.
<matsubara> I think ddaa blogged about it, let me find a link
<matsubara> exarkun: http://ddaa.net/blog/launchpad/bzr-hosting
<exarkun> Cool, thanks.
<exarkun> Hm
<exarkun> I ran the 'bzr push --create-prefix' command he mentions
<exarkun> And it created a directory named 'sftp:' with a subdirectory named 'bazaar.launchpad.net', with a subdirectory....
<matsubara> exarkun: what's the product name?
<exarkun> crummy3d
<exarkun> I didn't have paramiko installed.  Maybe that was a problem?
<matsubara> exarkun: I'm not really aware of how this works; I'll try to find out. Hang on
<exarkun> Now that it is installed some different things happen which look more useful. :)
<LaserJock> yeah, I think paramiko provides the sftp functionality
<exarkun> I guess it's working.  Thanks for the help.
<matsubara> exarkun: great.
<radix> crap, I can't download that code yet.
<radix> crummy lag.
<exarkun> I added a license so you can't use it anyway, so the lag isn't actually a big deal.
<radix> that was cruel
<kiko> typical exarkun, what can I say
<radix> hooray got it
<radix> kiko: hah
<radix> The license he chose 
<radix> was GPL
<radix> v1.0
<kiko> gross
<mdke> matsubara: adding a new feature is appropriate for a bug, rather than a support ticket, surely?
<matsubara> mdke: yes, if it's a small feature, otherwise a spec would be better.
<mdke> matsubara: right, so that bug is a feature, no?
<mdke> rather than an administrative request
<matsubara> mdke: you mean LaserJock's bug?
* LaserJock crosses fingers and toes
<mdke> matsubara: yeah
<matsubara> mdke: if yes, I meant that LaserJock's could use the support tracker to handle the motu requests workflow he described there.
<LaserJock> hmm
<mdke> matsubara: to add tags?
<LaserJock> I wasn't really thinking of it as an administrative thing, but as a smallish feature request
<LaserJock> it's not specific to MOTU, but would really be of benefit to us
<mdke> it's not an administrative task, at least that I can think of
<mdke> maybe it's not clear what is involved
<matsubara> yes, it's indeed not clear
<heno> hm, why does this link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gok/+bugs only give me one bug when there are several open bugs on gok?
<mdke> matsubara: essentially, there are lots of programs that aren't packaged for Ubuntu. the team wants to use a bug tracker to track requests for users to make such packages
<LaserJock> well, the full story is that I came in here asking if I could/should register a product for MOTU to use to handle new package requests
<mdke> matsubara: but there is no package to file them on :)
<LaserJock> and it needs to be really simple
<LaserJock> so I think it was kiko that suggested using tags
<LaserJock> but the problem then because making sure that people actually use the tag and the proper one
<LaserJock> so if we can give them a URL that "preloads" the tag we want then it makes it easy for the filer and on us
<matsubara> well, you can use the Ubuntu distro and file support request there, can't you?
<LaserJock> this would also be of interest, I would think, to the desktop team or such
<LaserJock> but I don't need support per se, I need a Malone feature
<mdke> matsubara: that would be too hard to find
<heno> ah, never mind me; seems they are all dupes of a non-gok bug https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/58600
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58600 in xorg "wacom configuration kills gok" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<kiko> mdke, hmmm. 
<LaserJock> oh, you mean for the actual package requests themselves? I'm not sure that would work out very well
<LaserJock> unless we can tag them somehow
<kiko> matsubara, I think this is really an issue of bugs
<kiko> and tag preloading is not a bad idea
<matsubara> well, I'm not saying that tag preloading is a bad idea. I'd love that feature as well.
<matsubara> but since we don't have that yet, I was suggesting another workflow.
<LaserJock> to get a feel for what we need, we are trying to replace https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates
<mdke> matsubara: I think it's important to trust the MOTU as to which workflow they would be confortable with
<LaserJock> well, support tracker vs bug tracker isn't a huge deal. We are more used to Malone and we tend to work them like a bug
<LaserJock> Debian uses bugs filed against a dummy wnpp package
<LaserJock> that's why we initially thought to just create a product
<LaserJock> but I agree that that should be left for real products
<kiko> matsubara, I think tag preloading is easy to implement, too -- just pass a hidden option to +filebug
<kiko> matsubara, it's easier to implement if we do it for the complicated filebug form first :-)
<matsubara> indeed! perhaps +file-advanced?field.tags=foo
<matsubara> kiko: and don't call it complicated filebug form or mpt will kill you. heh
<LaserJock> :-)
<matsubara> mdke, LaserJock: just confirmed it. thanks for the ideas and explanations
<LaserJock> matsubara: thank you very much for having a look at it
<mdke> :)
<kiko> matsubara, right, that's what I was thinking -- just supplying the tags could work fine
<kiko> matsubara, does that work already, btw? :-)
<matsubara> LaserJock, mdke: this will need some discussion first, so it might not happen as fast as you'd want. Some people have concerns about who should be able to tag which bugs.
<LaserJock> hmm, that is a point
<LaserJock> for my usage it doesn't matter, but for Malone overall I can see the concern
<matsubara> gotta go guys, please add any more ideas to the bug report.
<matsubara> see you later, have a nice weekend
<mpt> kiko, package requests might make sense as support requests, but they wouldn't really make sense as questions
<mpt> so bug reports are the future
<shango37> hi! Somebody could it explain to me how to make so that the .po do not have any more the status Need Review but Approuved? Thx in advance.
<mdke> shango37: if you are translating in Ubuntu, you need to be in the translation group for Ubuntu; if you're translating an upstream product, sometimes you need to be in a special translation group
<shango37> It is a product (Freenas)
<mdke> shango37: hmm. Translation should be open for that. Where did you see the problem?
<shango37> I have upload several .po (french, chinese, etc) and all have needs review status. I 'm the registrant of this project.
<mdke> shango37: where do you see the status?
<shango37> and translation permission are set to Open (thanks for help me and sorry for my bad english) Status: https://launchpad.net/translations/imports/+index?target=products&status=NEEDS_REVIEW&type=po
<mdke> shango37: your english is fine. I think the answer is because the files have a bad naming convention
<mdke> but I'm not sure
<mdke> you might want a rosetta administrator for that
<shango37> I have try with fr_FR.po for example and fr_FR.ISO8859-1.po
<mdke> did you try with fr.po?
<shango37> where can I found one?
<mdke> rename fr_FR.po
<mdke> but I would have thought that fr_FR.po should work
<mdke> shango37: is it a new product?
<shango37> yes, I have registered it one week ago
<mdke> shango37: if there haven't been any translations yet, I think it requires manual intervention by the Rosetta administrators before you can start translating
<mdke> have a look at https://help.launchpad.net/RosettaFAQ
<shango37> Ya, there is no translation yet, all waiting to be import... :( I have read many time this page and this one too (https://help.launchpad.net/RosettaNewImportPolicy)
<mdke> have you followed the procedure at that second page?
<shango37> I'm from FreeNAS team, register project here according to the author, marked "official Rosetta product" in project setting, but don't have translation team.
<mdke> sure
<shango37> 
<shango37> It is necessary absolutely that I choose a TEAM translation? 
<mdke> shango37: no, you can leave it open
<shango37> have "no Value" for Translation Group and Open for Translation Permission...
<mdke> yes, that's fine
<shango37> I'm trying again (update fr_FR.po)...
<mdke> shango37: the first uploads to a product require manual approval, I think the procedure is stated on that page
<mdke> if you email the rosetta-users mailing list, you can ask for it to be approved
<mdke> the rosetta administrators will take care of it as soon as possible
<shango37> mdke> thanks for your help. I will email to the list. Regards.
<mdke> good luck
<shango37> thanks again. good night.
#launchpad 2007-01-20
<mikl> what am I doing wrong when bazaar.launchpad.net tells me "Permission denied (publickey)."
<kiko> mikl, could be pushing to the wrong URL. or the wrong key in launchpad. tell me more.
<mikl> kiko: Well, I've not played with this part of launchpad before, and I wanted to use your supermirror to host my development work on a small hobby project
<kiko> mikl, sounds definitely like something we should do properly for you
<mikl> kiko: so I did bzr push --create-prefix sftp://dev@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mikl/parade/parade.dev after creating a SSH key and adding it to my person in Launchpad
<mikl> standing in my own branch, of course
<kiko> okay
<kiko> and that's all? 
<kiko> ah, I think I know why
<kiko> why are you using dev@bazaar?
<mikl> kiko: your docs states "name is the short name of the branch..."
<mikl> kiko: which was why I though dev made sense
<LarstiQ> kiko: this will be the last time I bother you with this. Any resolution on the svn/OOo rosetta copyright assigment issue?
<kiko> LarstiQ, actually, yes. what did I tell you the last time we chatted about it?
<LarstiQ> kiko: that it was pending
<kiko> LarstiQ, okay. danilo contacted a number of people with a proposed change in the text and clarifying intentions.
<kiko> LarstiQ, were you one of the people contacted?
<LarstiQ> I don't recall seeing any mail from danilo.
<kiko> okay
<LarstiQ> mikl: dev@bazaar should be lp-user@bazaar. In my case that's larstiq
<LarstiQ> mikl: yours looks to be `mikl' :)
<kiko> LarstiQ, best I can vouch for now is to ask danilo to send the email to you too
<kiko> LarstiQ, so that you can comment before we decide to hit the hammer on the nail
<kiko> LarstiQ, reasonable?
<LarstiQ> kiko: reasonable.
<mdke> kiko: i might have it, if it's the one I'm thinking of, I could forward it
<kiko> LarstiQ, okay, emailing him now
<mdke> guess not :)
<kiko> mdke, that'd be cool - I will email danilo anyway so he is aware of this interaction though
<mikl> LarstiQ, kiko: ah, yes... name in the explanation on https://launchpad.net/+code/ should definitely be changed to branch...
<mdke> is it the one about all translations, or is this an openoffice specific thing?
<kiko> mdke, about all translations.
<mdke> ok, I have it yeah
<mdke> LarstiQ: sent
<LarstiQ> mikl: it has 'user' right now?
<LarstiQ> mdke: thanks.
<LarstiQ> mikl: oh, I see what you mean
<kiko> LarstiQ, please reply with concerns or comments to danilo@canonical.com, ok?
<mikl> LarstiQ: yeah, but below that, "name" is used in stead of "branch" (sftp://user@bazaar.launchpad.net/~registrant/product/branch) 
<LarstiQ> kiko: will do
<LarstiQ> mikl: you are right
<kiko> thanks LarstiQ 
<mikl> LarstiQ: it is a bit confusing - but then, if I'd read it properly...
<mikl> in any case thank you both
<LarstiQ> kiko: can I nominate the issue mikl raised for FiF? :)
<LarstiQ> basically a one word change to the text on https://launchpad.net/+code/
<kiko> LarstiQ, sure you could, but I have just emailed matt revell and ddaa about that.
<LarstiQ> good, I can retire then.
<kiko> not forever
<kiko> just for tonight
<kiko> we need you for thatforever
<kiko> what evil a missing space can cause
<mdke> fortunately not in this case
<mdke> LarstiQ: your email address seems to be broken
<mdke> ah.
<mdke> bad paste
<LarstiQ> mdke: ok, I saw it trying to deliver
<mdke> ??
* LarstiQ is not going to wait on the greylist timeout
<LarstiQ> mdke: I'll read it tomorrow, thanks :)
<mdke> nope, I sent it to larstiq.dyndns.or (missing +g)
<mdke> I've sent it now
<LarstiQ> I mean just now
<mdke> oh
* LarstiQ was monitoring his exim logs
<alefteris> how do i know which code branch is used on the current edgy packages, for example for this https://code.launchpad.net/edgy-gdm-themes/+branches?field.lifecycle=Any+Status&field.lifecycle-empty-marker=1
<alefteris> i think its the first one, but im not sure
<alefteris> by Frank Schoep
<alefteris> or is it the one by Ubuntu Core Development Team
<kiko> alefteris, hmm, I think that's best asked on #ubuntu-devel
<kiko> or #ubuntu-artwork
<alefteris> ok thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80726 in malone "Dependencies inconsistent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80726
<uriel> really stupid question, how can I create a new project? have been poking around and looking over docs for 10 min and could not figure it out...
<uriel> ok, I see now: "Only the Launchpad administrators can register new projects." got it, it used to be different last year IIRC :)
<kiko> uriel, no, no
<kiko> uriel, /products/+new
<uriel> yes, but I want a _project_
<kiko> hmmm
<uriel> :)
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/projects/+new ?
<uriel> Not allowed here
<uriel> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page. 
<uriel> ^_^
<kiko> interesting
<kiko> I can create it for you, uriel 
<kiko> email details to me
<uriel> ok, can you rename an existing project? that would do too, a friend created v9fs-project when I think he was a bit confused about projects vs. products
<uriel> but a new project would do too
<kiko> I can rename one, sure.
<kiko> uriel, I can also hand over ownership if Eric approves of it.
<uriel> or maybe the owner can rename it? if so I will check with ericvh first
<mdke> kiko: do you know if indirect members of teams can push to bzr branches hosted on launchpad where the team is the Author?
<kiko> mdke, it should be possible, yes.
<mdke> damn
<uriel> well, I don't need ownership, it is just that I was going to add a bunch of new 9P products(libs, clients, etc) and thought it would be nice to put them all under the same 9P project
<kiko> uriel, yes, he can rename it.
<uriel> ok, thanks, then I will talk with him, that solves all I need :)
<kiko> uriel, that's a great idea indeed. if he needs help I can assist.
<uriel> don't want to whine about what you offer for free, but any chance mercurial repos will be supported in the future? ;)
<kiko> uriel, that's... unlikely :-) you can use bzr free of charge, though :-)
<uriel> (er., actually what I don't want is to create a bzr vs. hg flamewar :))
<kiko> uriel, smart saturday move :)
<uriel> kiko: yea, I know, I will look into seting a gateway in my end or something
<kiko> mdke, why is that a bother?
<uriel> (can sync hg into cvs and then cvs into bzr I guess)
<kiko> uriel, it should be easier to move projects between the tools, really
<kiko> but yeah, you could do that
<mdke> kiko: well, might require some restructuring of the ubuntu-doc team, to make a ubuntu-doc overteam and a ubuntu-doc-bzr team for pushing rights
<kiko> mdke, that shouldn't be too hard to do, though.
<mdke> true, just a bit more complicated to have two teams
<kiko> mdke, well.. teams are flexible for a reason. I guess the downside is that you sometimes need to adapt :-)
<kiko> uriel, consider using Tailor, perhaps, for the hg-bzr thing.
<mdke> actually it's probably more logical to have an overview team and a more specific team
<kiko> yeah
<uriel> kiko: yea, was just looking into it
<uriel> not sure if I should file a bug about this, post to the mailing list or Blueprint, or just whine here, but it would be nice if things worked without javascript, so far the only thing that doesn't seem to work is the top-left menus/links
<gnomefreak> mdke: you around still?
<mdke> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> mdke: i filed a support request on ubuntu should have been on LP. looking to make a add attachment link to suport requests
<gnomefreak> is there a way to move it? i didnt see any way to
<mdke> If you can't see it, I doubt I will be able to
<mdke> what's the link?
<gnomefreak> k let me get it
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/3266
<mdke> gnomefreak: that's not an appropriate subject for a support ticket at all, you should file a bug for that
<mdke> but anyway, no, I can't see any way to change it to LP
<gnomefreak> ok will file a bug. 
<gnomefreak> ty mdke it filed 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80741 in launchpad "[request]  can we add a way to attach files to support requests?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80741
<alefteris> how can a project use lanchpad for translations?
<alefteris> any doc?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80760 in malone "when i rip a cd sound juicer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80760
<mdke> alefteris: https://help.launchpad.net/RosettaFAQ
<alefteris> thanks
<jenda> Hello
* jenda looks around
<jenda> LarstiQ: you around, by any chance?
* jenda is still absolutely incapable of making bzr do what he wants it to do.
<somerville32> Try #bzr
<somerville32> They are super helpful
<jenda> right :)
<LarstiQ> jenda: I am, yes
<jenda> in #bzr, then :)
<LaserJock> act
<LaserJock> how long, generally, does it take for a LP bug marked "Fix Committed" to actually land?
<mdke> LaserJock: depending on when it is marked, up to a week
<mdke> rollout is on tuesday, iirc
<LaserJock> ok
<mdke> maybe the process has changed, that's what I recollect
<LarstiQ> sometimes earlier, sometimes later
<LarstiQ> mdke: you admin doc.ubuntu.com?
<mdke> LaserJock: yes
<LarstiQ> mdke: is upgrading bzr on there an option?
<mdke> LarstiQ: yes, I mentioned to jenda already that we can upgrade it if there are no complicated dependency problems
<LarstiQ> multipath communications!
* jenda whistles innocently
<LarstiQ> mdke: bzr doesn't have huge changes in dependencies I can think of. Main other thing would be paramiko
<mdke> if you have a breezy-backports repository.... ;)
<LarstiQ> mdke: we have an apt repository with a package built and tested on dapper, might that work?
<mdke> yes
<mdke> the one I have already is: 
<mdke>  aizaiiy7ic
<mdke> whoops, sorry
<mdke> deb  http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/snapshot/bzr/ ./
<LarstiQ> deb http://bazaar-vcs.org/releases/debs/ ./
<LarstiQ> jbailey hasn't done bzr packaging in a while, a protege of his does it for ubuntu now
<mdke> I need a key for that repo
<LarstiQ> (and Etienne uploads to the repository just mentioned, as well as ubuntu proper)
<LarstiQ> Etienne Goyer's?
<mdke> that repo
<mdke> also, The following packages have unmet dependencies: bzr: Depends: python-paramiko but it is not installable
<LarstiQ> feh.
<LarstiQ> is paramiko packaged in breezy?
<mdke> a python migration, maybe
<LarstiQ> no, not yet
<mdke> I mean between breezy and dapper
<LarstiQ> that is an issue we're running into now, but from the other side
<LaserJock> yeah, I think it was there, but deps are probably wrong
<mdke> so it will be difficult to upgrade that
<LarstiQ> depending on the version, you can take my word and snip the dependency :)
<mdke> snip?
<LarstiQ> mdke: delete the dependency, if the paramiko version is a known good one
<LarstiQ> otherwise we'd need to backport paramiko
<mdke> LarstiQ: what does "delete a dependency" mean?
<LarstiQ> mdke: me editing debian/control and rebuilding a package would work
<mdke> oh
<mdke> jenda: how important is this? Aren't you migrating everything to the new site anyway?
<LaserJock> mdke: if you give me a little bit to eat lunch I'll backport paramiko for you
<mdke> LaserJock: well, see what jenda says. its up to you, obviously
<jenda> mdke: I can, if you want.
<jenda> mdke: the new site was going to use the bzr mirror as a database, it doesn't matter if it's at doc.ubuntu.com or not.
<mdke> oh i see.
<jenda> I'll check with our current host, if he'll accomodate it.
<mdke> jenda: if you've got a server running something newer than breezy it will be a good idea to migrate it
<mdke> also, doc.ubuntu.com wont' be around much longer, I think, so it would make sense to sort out alternative accomodation soonish
* jenda is pinging MitchM now.
* jenda tries to evacuate all marketing stuff off the doc server :)
<jenda> mdke: Why won't it be around?
<mdke> jenda: we may be moving it off that server.
<jenda> ok
<mdke> is there more on there except for the bzr branch?
<jenda> mdke: nope
<jenda> mdke: we have everything else at diy.devubuntu.com
<mdke> ok
* LarstiQ clamors for investations
<mikl> The Bazaar supermirror is great...
<LarstiQ> mikl: it is? :)
<mikl> yeah, now I have the best of the decentralised SCM-world combined with a central repository - with secure access and all that jazz...
<jenda> LarstiQ: btw, individual files in launchpad hosted bzr branches are not linkable yet, right?
<LarstiQ> jenda: launchpad only hosts the branches, no working trees, if that is what you mean.
<mdke> he means can you view the files in a web interface
<LarstiQ> jenda: You can still manipulate them. Ala `bzr cat https://launchpad.net/bzr/0.14/NEWS`
<jenda> Yep, that's what I mean :)
<jenda> well, almost
<LarstiQ> jenda: so, no, not really.
<jenda> Being able to link to a file for http download is what I mean.
<LarstiQ> Having a source browser is a priority though.
<jenda> ok, cool.
<jenda> To my unknowledgeable brain, it's hard to understand how it's possible to have the files there, and accessible online, and yet not accessible individually :)
<LaserJock> jenda: you should try pushing a bzr repo sometime and then go look at what files are uploaded
<jenda> I don't know what you mean, sorry. Go look where?
<LarstiQ> it uploads files to .bzr/
<jenda> ah ok
<jenda> yes, I think I knew that...
<LarstiQ> and it stores compressed deltas
<jenda> mhm
<mikl> yeah, it's not really human readable
<jenda> ok
<LaserJock> that got me at first
<LarstiQ> so to build the version of NEWS in the bzr 0.14 branch, it does a couple of queries to fetch diffs and build up the full text
<LaserJock> I pushed to my webserver machine
<LaserJock> and I looked in there and all I saw was .bzr, and I thought "Where the heck did all my files go?"
<LarstiQ> this is something a lot of people seem to expect, but it's not what bzr aims to do :/
<LarstiQ> So we need to handle this better.
<jenda> OK, I see.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> Thanks for the explanaition.
<mikl> I suppose a code browser for Launchpad is in the works - the interface at code.launchpad.net certainly suggest that there should be code there ;)
<LaserJock> :-)
<jenda> I'm not sure what a code browser is... would that mean browsing the content of the branches (assuming it is code?)
<jenda> (my branch has no code in it :))
<LarstiQ> jenda: the contents yes, code or no code
<jenda> ok, cool.
<LarstiQ> jenda: but since that is what typically in them, that's how they get called
<jenda> OK :)
* jenda is a bit slow, sorry, it's late 
<mikl> jenda: like this: http://trac.turbogears.org/browser
<LarstiQ> something like http://www.lag.net/branches/loggerhead/loggerhead_dev/files
<jenda> yep, that's pretty much what I'm looking for.
<mikl> or loggerhead, yeah...
<jenda> Well, all I need is to be able to extract URLs for individual files in the branch, to use on diy.duvubuntu.com
<jenda> an ftp dump would serve this purpose, i suppose, but it doesn't have the nice features of bzr.
<jenda> Besides, someone insisted on us using launchpad as much as possible :)
<mikl> Pythoneers need to eat their own dog food ;)
<mikl> or want to, mostly ;)
#launchpad 2007-01-21
<jenda> hehe
<LarstiQ> mdke: btw, do you want a CC on that mail from/to danilo?
<mdke> LarstiQ: no, that's ok
<LarstiQ> k
<alefteris> packages that are in universe dont get a project made automaticaly for them in launchpad?
<alefteris> s/project/product
<alefteris> also can i set a bug contact for a product?
<alefteris> how?
<LaserJock> I know how to do it for a package
<LaserJock> but not sure about a product
<mdke> I think it might be Maintainer
<alefteris> i tryed to triage a bug for tidle (that lives in universe), but when tryed to link it to upstream i got a page saying that there is no product named tilda in launchpad. So I created on in: https://launchpad.net/tilda/
<mdke> strange system. I would have thought you can link to an upstream bugtracker without creating a product
<alefteris> mdke, i had the same thought, that's why i wasnt so sure about making one
<alefteris> i though every package had a product assigned to it
<mdke> no, not all packages use launchpad at all
<mdke> some have products created for internal launchpad reasons, but many don't, I think
<alefteris> but maybe because its in universe it hasnt got one?
<mdke> I'm not sure how it works, unfortunately launchpad's handling of upstream vs downstream is very confusing at the moment
<somerville32> They changed how it works
<somerville32> You are now required to create a product to link to a remote bug tracker
<alefteris> ok i did that. But how can i set the Bug contact for it? 
<mdke> surely if it uses an upstream bugtracker, you don't have bugs on the product in launchpad
<mdke> so you shouldn't have a bug contact, I guess
<somerville32> alefteris, You now need to associate the source package with the bazaar branch of the product
<somerville32> or sorry: *series
<somerville32> And when you create the product, you can also associate an upstream bugtracker (Though it doesn't seem to make a difference when actually adding a remote bug watch)
<somerville32> You still have to provide the full link
<somerville32> IIRC
<somerville32> It is an interesting workflow, for sure
<alefteris> i linked to the remote bug tracker: https://launchpad.net/tilda/
<alefteris> im not sure how to do the bazzar thing :(
<somerville32> You do it mean you associate the package with the product
<somerville32> You don't actually associate the package with the product, you associate it with a release series
<alefteris> also i have to notify upstream maintainers and transfer maintenance to them? 
<somerville32> no
<alefteris> ok i dont know how to do that correctly.. is there any documentation for this? I am afraid I will do something wrong and mess the packages :)
<somerville32> You can't screw anything up
<somerville32> Besides, if you do, the launchpad admins will just eat you
<somerville32> and we'll never hear from you again
<somerville32> So it's all good
<mikl> :D
<alefteris> hehe good to hear that
<alefteris> so what should i put in name the unix name together with release number?
<alefteris> like: tilda-0.09.3 ??
<somerville32> ...
<somerville32> what are you doing? :P
<alefteris> there is a truck series already, why should I make a separate series?
<alefteris> sorry havent done it before..
<alefteris> ;P
<somerville32> You *shouldn't* make a separate series
<alefteris> ok i didnt
<alefteris> you said before that i should: associate the source package with the bazaar branch of the product, sorry: *series
<somerville32> Right
<somerville32> Don't create a new one
<somerville32> One already exists
<alefteris> so im set
<alefteris> thanks for the help
<somerville32> np
<somerville32> Happy launchpadding
<Rinchen> somerville32, lol  Launchpad admins eating you 
<somerville32> ;] 
<tsmithe> could someone tell me about fix-it-friday?
<mpt> tsmithe, Fix-It Friday is where the Launchpad developers stop working on big features and instead fix small problems that have been annoying people for a while.
<mpt> You're welcome to suggest your own small problems for Fix-It Friday on the launchpad-users@ mailing list.
<tsmithe> ahh ok
<tsmithe> that's great
<tsmithe> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey tsmithe!
<ryanakca> why does https://code.launchpad.net/~ryanakca/+branch/+junk/vareac say "Launchpad could not mirror this branch at 2007-01-21 10:40:29 EST.  The error was: Not a branch: /srv/sm-ng/push-branches/00/00/09/3e/"... and does +junk/ ever get cleaned up?
<ryanakca> (I last commited to it sometime in late November, early December, btw)
<mpt> ryanakca, you'll have most luck asking that question when ddaa (David Allouche) is around
<ryanakca> mpt: kk, thanks
<mpt> Though you could make a support request at https://launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+tickets
<mpt> and on a related note
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mpt> Any day now, I will start remembering that it's 2007, not 2006
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> mpt: kk, will do :)
<gouki> Hi. Is it possible to edit a comment made on a bug?
<mdke> gouki: no
<mpt> no
<mpt> What's the situation? Did you make a typo or language error, or is it something more serious?
<kiko> third request
<mpt> kiko, hmmm?
<kiko> for a comment edit
<kiko> gouki?
<mpt> oh
<mpt> I have a cunning idea about that, actually
<mpt> because we don't send out mail notifications until five minutes later
<mpt> we could give people five minutes to say "augh! that wasn't really what I meant"
<kiko> and?
<mdke> they can still do that... by commenting again :)
<ajmitch> and have a big clock counting down, flashing red? :)
<mdke> it's only a problem if they paste their root password in, or divulge a cia secret or something
<crimsun> a big notification bubble with a countdown timer just for mpt?
<mpt> mdke, or insult someone horribly
<mdke> mpt: that happens?
* mdke goes off to the bug tracker with renewed vigour
<kiko> mdke, we would need to erase every single comment by iwj
<mdke> lol
<mdke> kiko: only on Launchpad bugs, surely
<kiko> I think insulting comments should instead go to a hall of fame
<kiko> <Induct this comment to the Insult Hall Of Fame>
<mdke> lol
<kiko> and /bugs/+insult-hof
<mpt> +what-did-hof-do-to-deserve-such-insults
<mpt> or /+insult-hof, /+annoy-hof, and /+Hassel-hof
<kiko> the latter one would be for hellen
<gouki> kiko and mpt: Sorry, I was away
<kiko> gouki, ok we forgive you this once, but your 5 minutes are up
<gouki> It's actually a typo, but it's no big deal.
<kiko> ah! that's not so bad
<gouki> kiko: Yeah. Thanks though.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80895 in malone "Give people five minutes to edit/delete their comment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80895
<Rinchen> mpt, I prefer /+dev/null
<Rinchen> =)
<ryanakca> Is there a limit to how many bazaar branches you can store on launchpad?
<mpt> ryanakca, probably after a few billion the database will get a bit flaky
<kiko-afk> mpt, you are so cute
#launchpad 2008-01-14
<jamesh> is there a recommended way of building packages from snapshots of the upstream VCS?
<superm1_> now with the topic saying that PPA appears to not be accepting uploads, does that mean it just "appears", or that it literally isn't?
<RAOF> superm1_: It isn't.
<superm1_> that's a shame.
<superm1_> but also would explain my confusions
<RAOF> Or, at least, if it is it's accepting them in a totally useless way (not building them, for example)
<superm1_> i pushed several packages over and over thinking that soyuz was just eating them
<jtv> Hello 'padders
<jml> hello
<jtv> jml: good night
<jml> jtv: :)
<carlos> morning
<StevenK> Is there any status update on PPA uploads? I uploaded something large to the ubuntu-mobile PPA this morning, and I'd rather not redo it
<BjornT> StevenK: i think you'll have to wait for cprov or bigjools to come online.
<poolie> hi, is there any plan to track the number of downloads from the file download feature
<ubotu> New bug: #182795 in rosetta "Import queue UI too slow" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182795
<mpt> poolie, bug 121058
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121058 in launchpad "Show a download count for project admins on downloads page" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121058
<poolie> thanks, got it
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploads are not being processed at the moment, it will be fixed shortly.  Please don't re-submit uploads. | Next development meeting (all welcome): Thu 10 Jan 2008, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<jordi> bigjools: topic lists the date for the previous devel meeting
<bigjools> jordi: heh not my fault but thanks, I'll fix it
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploads are not being processed at the moment, it will be fixed shortly.  Please don't re-submit uploads. | Next development meeting (all welcome): Thu 17 Jan 2008, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<jordi> bigjools: just informing the last modifier ;)
<jordi> thanks
<bigjools> jordi: I realised :)
<geser> cprov: Hi, can you check where the checkstyle binary packages went? checkstyle may got moved to universe short before the fix for the arch:all bug.
<cprov> geser: give me a minute
<geser> sure
<cprov> geser: I have to deal with other issue before, then I will check it for you.
<pochu> If a bugzilla bug was closed with status RESOLVED and resolution OBSOLETE, is it right if a bug task in Launchpad says Invalid, or should I file a bug about it? Looks to me like the right status should be Fix Released.
<intellectronica> pochu: i think INVALID is correct, since OBSOLETE in bugzilla means that it wasn't released, no?
<pochu> Maybe the bug wasn't closed properly, but in this case the bug is fixed in VCS.
<pochu> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=488825
<ubotu> Gnome bug 488825 in gst-plugins-bad "ffdemux_flv: Element doesn't implement handling of this stream" [Normal,Resolved: obsolete]  - Assigned to gstreamer-bugs@lists.sourceforge.net
<pochu> Look at comment #7
<pochu> He said something like "It's already fixed in VCS, so closing as OBSOLETE"
<intellectronica> pochu: yeah, which basically means - this bug is invalid, because it's no longer relevant
<pochu> intellectronica: alright then. I'd have closed as fixed, and since I don't know bugzilla very much I was wondering whether it was ok. Thanks for looking :)
<intellectronica> pochu: that's part of the problem with bugzilla - it's hard to know how to interpret all those different options, and different people use them for different purposes :)
<pochu> :)
<cprov> geser: I'm resurrect the mentioned binary publication, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/checkstyle/+index. Let me know if there are others.
<Hobbsee> hey cprov 
<cprov> Hobbsee: hey, how is it going ?
<geser> cprov: thanks
<Hobbsee> cprov: it's going OK.  i haven't killed anyone yet today.
 * Hobbsee has been preparing her bigger cellar.
<cprov> I'm not sure, it's exactly a "good to know" news, but fine :)
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploads are fixed and will process your packages in due course.  Please don't re-submit uploads. | Next development meeting (all welcome): Thu 17 Jan 2008, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<ubotu> New bug: #182822 in launchpad "latest-bugs.atom feed is incorrectly named" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182822
<Hobbsee> cprov: you of course know that the bigger cellar is because the older one is full?
<bigjools> charming
<Hobbsee> heh, sorry :)
<geser> Hobbsee: do one want to know with what you've filled it? 
<Hobbsee> geser: probably safer not to know.  but the answer should be reasonably obvious anyway
<ubotu> New bug: #182828 in launchpad "launchpad should tell users that "Launchpad" is a trademark" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182828
 * rjek shudders.
<rjek> What's the usual lead time on somebody testing and OKing a CVS import to launchpad?
<kiko> rjek, usually a day, but I know that mwh is on vacation. what project is yours?
<Hobbsee> oh goody, ppa got fixed
 * Hobbsee ponders throwing kde4libs at it
<rjek> kiko: wxLua.
<ubotu> New bug: #182830 in malone "Linking package to bug report doesn't suggest checking upstream" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182830
<kiko> rjek, let me check
<rjek> kiko: It's not my project, but I created it on launchpad as I want to use bzr to branch from it.
<kiko> rjek, yeah, I totally want to get this import going
<kiko> rjek, I'll email tim to get it sorted by tomorrow
<rjek> kiko: Thanks!
<rjek> Also, bug: https://code.launchpad.net/~launchpad-stop-whinging/gniggle/gniggle <-- there is no email address in the changes whose author is entirely set as "<email address hidden>"
<rjek> (the author string for those changes is "rjek" [branch was imported from svn.])
<kiko> rjek, I think it's just because we have no way of asserting identity based on the string.
<rjek> kiko: Well, it correctly obscures the email address part of the arbitary-string-username of the very latest changeset.
<rjek> (and succeeds in not obscuring any other part of it)
<rjek> But something appears to make it think that "rjek" is an email address.
<kiko> rjek, hmm, weird
<Kmos> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/scim-bridge/0.4.14-1ubuntu1
<Kmos> launchpad didn't close the bug report automatically
<BjornT> Kmos: the .changes file doesn't seem to include headers for closing that bug: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11322955/scim-bridge_0.4.14-1ubuntu1_source.changes
<Kmos> BjornT: You didn't see this? "LP: #181029" ?
<Kmos>  scim-bridge (0.4.14-1ubuntu1) hardy; urgency=low
<Kmos>  .
<Kmos>    * debian/rules:
<Kmos>      + Remove empty po/scim.pot before building to make pkgstriptranslations
<Kmos>        happy (Fix FTBFS; LP: #181029).
<BjornT> Kmos: launchpad doesn't parse that text, though. launchpad looks at the Launchpad-bugs-fixed header, which the client is supposed to add.
<Kmos> BjornT: so that's a problem of the uploader.. :)
<Kmos> BjornT: thanks for the explanation
<geser> Kmos: the question is why the necessary header wasn't written into the .changes file
<geser> LP: #xxx should be enough for it
<Kmos> geser: Need to ask ZhengPeng Hou about it
<Kmos> maybe he uses an old ubuntu ?
<Kmos> or even debian and not ubuntu.. lol
<Kmos> cprov: i think the package mythbuntu-common, got the same problem of checkstyle, when moving to universe.
<cprov> Kmos: let me check
<Hobbsee> that's still in NEW
<Kmos> Hobbsee: ah ok, thanks =)
<Hobbsee> last i checked, anyway
<Kmos> Successfully built  (NEW)
<Kmos> should be in NEW
 * Hobbsee pondered going thru it, but thought that having to find an archive admin to send it to !main made it not worht it.
<rulus> hmm, how do I upload a file to appear under the 'Download project files' section?
<Hobbsee> cprov: do i want to ask what happened that broke PPAs yesterday?
<cprov> Hobbsee: no, you don't ;)
<Hobbsee> cprov: yes i do.  please tell :)
 * Hobbsee is curious
<Hobbsee>  /query if you like
<cprov> Hobbsee: ignorance is bless in this case, let's pretend it never happened, ok ?
<Hobbsee> hehe, OK :)
<BUGabundo> hi there
<BUGabundo> how can I generate a po/pot file?
<carlos> BUGabundo: hi
<carlos> BUGabundo: is it for an application you are working on? or something else done by other developers?
<BUGabundo> we are a team of developers, carlos
<BUGabundo> and we are trying to use launchpad/roseta
<BUGabundo> for translations...
<carlos> BUGabundo: what do you use right now to handle translations?
<BUGabundo> but before that, I guess I need to generate a pot file to upload to launchpad
<carlos> or isn't your application able to be translated?
<carlos> right, if you use gettext, that's easy, but then, I guess you would know how to get a .pot/.po file
<BUGabundo> our strings right now are in Portuguese via a MySQL table
<carlos> hmm, is your application a web application ?
<BUGabundo> gettext? ok, I'll look it up on apt-get
<BUGabundo> yes it is... and also a offline app
<BUGabundo> the prolog part of it
<carlos> BUGabundo: we have a requirement of having the source code available with a free/open software license
<BUGabundo> check it out
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/easygate
<carlos> BUGabundo: so you will need to release the web application code in that way if you want to use Launchpad
 * carlos checks
<BUGabundo> still working out the use of bazaar... 
<BUGabundo> some devs on windows other on ubuntu (gutsy and hardy)
<carlos> BUGabundo: you don't really need to use gettext, but it would help you to handle imports/exports (and also, to handle all localisation parts of your application)
<carlos> there are other projects that use a set of scripts
<BUGabundo> so, if I dump the mysql table
<carlos> to convert their own file format to/from .pot/.po file format
<BUGabundo> then run gettext, ill get a pot file?
<carlos> no, you will need to use your own script
<carlos> gettext extracts strings from source code
<BUGabundo> hummm
<BUGabundo> that's going to be tuffer
<carlos> but, AFAIK sql output is not handled
<BUGabundo> since there is code in OpenGL, c#, c++, prolog
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> the mysql table already has the string, one per line
<BUGabundo> * row
<carlos> hmm, does openGL have its own language? I didn't know
<BUGabundo> nope
<carlos> anyway, C# and C++ are already handled by gettext
<BUGabundo> we're using c++ for it
<BUGabundo> ahh great
<carlos> I'm not sure about prolog though
<BUGabundo> as I said, prolog will interact with the mysql bd, and coded with c++
<BUGabundo> maybe I can just make a small c# script to use the MySQL table and gettext
<carlos> where do you have the message IDs used to get the strings from MySQL ?
<carlos> in C# and C++ or also inside prolog code?
<BUGabundo> c++ for the prolog UI
<BUGabundo> and c3 for the website
<BUGabundo> plus the OpenGL UI
<carlos> think about source code
<carlos> not about the front-end
<BUGabundo> ok
<carlos> gettext has a program that extract strings directly from your source code and an API to retrieve translations on run time
<BUGabundo> I've never used gettex
<BUGabundo> so I don't really know how it works
<BUGabundo> and how does it exports the translation strings, so I can input them into the bd again?
<carlos> don't worry, that's why I'm asking you so much to see whether it would help you or if it's not really useful, to see whether you just need a script to export/populate your database
<carlos> oh, so you want your strings always in your database?
<carlos> then gettext doesn't fit your use case
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> ok
<carlos> and thus, you will need a set of strings that generate the .po files from what you have in your database, and another script that gets a .po file and applies it to your database
<BUGabundo> lets start from the beginning 
<BUGabundo> I already have some strings on the BD
<BUGabundo> now I can dump them, and I need a away to get them on Launchpad
<BUGabundo> so our dev plus a few other guess can help translate
<BUGabundo> what's the format of the pot(po files?
<carlos> BUGabundo: ok, so you will need to do it yourself with a script
<BUGabundo> *pot/po
<carlos> let me check for the file format description...
<BUGabundo> thanks carlos
<carlos> BUGabundo: http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/html_chapter/gettext_10.html#index-file-format_002c-_0040file_007b_002epo_007d-56
 * BUGabundo opening site
<carlos> BUGabundo: the only difference between a .pot and a .po file is that a .pot file doesn't have any translation
<BUGabundo> ok, thanks
<carlos> np
<carlos> BUGabundo: I need to leave now, but as a hint, msgid should be the English text to be translated, that way translators have an easy way to see string changes and fix the translations. It's not a must, but that makes translators life more easy
<carlos> BUGabundo: if you have any other question danilo or jordi would also help you a bit
<BUGabundo> thanks a lot.
<BUGabundo> I'll read that site and see what I can get out of it
<carlos> ok, good luck :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #182895 in rosetta "Add support for the new comment type in gettext #|" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182895
 * Hobbsee wonders about how one goes about removing all their launchpad knowledge
<oojah> Lobotomy?
<Hobbsee> heh
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: dumps it on a DVD+r and then types sudo rm -rf /usr/local/launchpad
<Hobbsee> maybe
<Hobbsee> ah, right
<Hobbsee> moving to debian would be another wya, i guess.
<Hobbsee> or do stuff on other projects instead
 * Hobbsee --> bed
<BUGabundo> good nite Hobbsee
<BUGabundo> how was lunch, salgado?
<salgado> BUGabundo, delicious! :)
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> anything good?
<BUGabundo> hum that bad, enh, salgado?
<salgado> BUGabundo, no, it was good. rice, beans, salad, chicken... the usual brazilian lunch
<BUGabundo> eeheheh
<doko> do uploads to ppa's curently work?
<BUGabundo> look at the # sbject
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> it should...
<mpt> salgado, you're making me hungry
<BUGabundo> eheh mpt
<BUGabundo> you should taste our Leitão (small pig)
<jordi> kiko!
<kiko> jordi!
<kiko> wow, long time no see
<jordi> yeah dude
<jordi> how are things?
<kiko> jordi, busy but great. was in israel for the end of the year, then spent a week in germany and prague, and am now back here
<kiko> in london
<kiko> wed I fly home
<jordi> kiko: woa
<jordi> kiko: dude I go to Germany/Prague/Budapest next week
<jordi> any recommendations?
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<kiko> EVEN1ng
<kiko> jordi, wow, take lots of warm clothing
<kiko> jordi, it's nice but freezing there
<jordi> I can expect that
<jordi> great
<jordi> what did you do/see?
<kiko> jordi, so, I went to the castle, and the jewish museum
<jordi> how cold is freezing?
<jordi> well below 0?
<kiko> no!
<kiko> but there was snow on the ground and it wasn't melting very fast!
<jordi> ugh, snow
<jordi> boots, then.
<ubotu> New bug: #182948 in launchpad "Poppy daemon has no logging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182948
<ubotu> New bug: #183009 in malone "nomination listings on a bug page are odd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183009
#launchpad 2008-01-15
<tjs> G'day, just wondering if you guys might have a buildbot/zope3-test runner class, akin to buildbot.steps.python_twisted.Trial but using the z3 test runner, I know you guys use z3 and buildbot 
<poolie> jml ^^
<ubotu> New bug: #183035 in launchpad "ppa custom components" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183035
<ubotu> New bug: #183022 in ubuntu "icons stop working on desktop and gnome panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183022
<ubotu> New bug: #183133 in launchpad "Launchpad claims I didn't register until 2005-06-15" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183133
<ubotu> New bug: #183158 in launchpad-bazaar "Launchpad says a remote branch is not mirrored "yet"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183158
<ubotu> New bug: #183162 in launchpad-bazaar ""Branch URL" field is still editable when "Branch type" is set to "Hosted"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183162
<KimHansen> Where do I start if I want to host my project on launchpad ?
<rjek> KimHansen: Creating the project by clicking the big "Register" icon on the front page is where I started.
<KimHansen> rjek: thanks, I am trying that now
<KimHansen> How do I upload the current source? I have it in an internal subversion repository.
<rjek> You give Launchpad a URL to the repository.
<rjek> That it can see, obviously.
<rjek> It appears that Launchpad assumes you're using bzr.  If not, it creates bzr branches for you by importing your CVS or SVN history.
<KimHansen> I guess I have to import my code from svn, but if I want launchpad to become "upstream" how do I then stop the update of the import ?
<rjek> KimHansen: You use bzr.
<rjek> (is my understanding.)
<rjek> ie, you branch from the imported branch, and make this new branch your new trunk, forgetting about the old one.
<KimHansen> ok, I guess I will have to wait for the import to happen
<KimHansen> How do I add files to "Download project files" ?
<rjek> I have no idea.
<kiko> KimHansen, you add them to a project release -- you need to create one first
<kiko> KimHansen, also note that if you want to move your project from SVN to Bazaar permanently, then you should do a one-shot migration instead of a continuous one
<kiko> KimHansen, see: https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+faqs
<ubotu> New bug: #183230 in launchpad "Field for retyping your password should have a separate label" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183230
<kiko> mpt!!
<mpt> Yes, kiko?
<kiko> did you get flacoste to agree? :)
<mpt> kiko, yes, and he even said that bug should be Critical if you agreed
<mpt> but that doesn't seem quite right :-)
<kiko> naah
<kiko> mpt, did he decide it was easy to fix?
<mpt> kiko, no
<kiko> hmmm. ok.
<mpt> My pet hate at the moment is bug 136476
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136476 in malone "Pressing Enter in bug-reporting "Summary" field doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/136476
<ubotu> New bug: #68340 in launchpad "Hide focus ring for opened help panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/68340
<rulus> I lost my internet connection during a bzr push to Launchpad, and now it says 'bzr: error: could not aquire lock'. What to do?
<gryc> read `bzr help break-lock`
<rulus> thanks!
<rulus> that worked :-) thanks again gryc
#launchpad 2008-01-16
<ubotu> New bug: #183372 in launchpad "Mailman's qrunner doesn't provide any way to be monitored" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183372
<rxKaffee> hi guys, I've been browsing the launchpad.net site, considering moving my project into there... but I need forum and mailing list, are either of these provided?
<rxKaffee> I can't seem to locate either on the site
<Rinchen> rxKaffee, mailing lists will be coming soon. :-)
<Rinchen> ain't that right barry? :-)
<rxKaffee> no plans for forums?
<Rinchen> Launchpad specific, no.  
<rxKaffee> forum software is such a hastle to manage :/
<Rinchen> The forums requests we've gotten so far have been solved with the Ubuntu Forums
<Rinchen> yeah, it is :-)
<rxKaffee> just about a full time job watching out that ya forum doesn't get pwned
<rxKaffee> ubuntu forums host non-ubuntu projects?
<Rinchen> typically no but they have some special categories
<rxKaffee> ah ok
<rxKaffee> any eta on the mail lists?
<Rinchen> They are in internal testing 
<Rinchen> so, soon :-)
<Rinchen> i.e. real code vs promise-ware
<rxKaffee> heh
<rxKaffee> alrighty, thanks for the infs Rinchen 
<Rinchen> Glad to help.
<Rinchen> You could create a project now and test it out while you wait for the additional features
<Rinchen> setup code imports and the like
<Manfre> I am trying to set up a project and can't figure out how to remove a series and branch I created while testing
<Manfre> can anyone point me to information on how this can be done?
<Rinchen> Manfre, you need an admin to remove the series I believe.  
 * Rinchen hunts around
<Rinchen> Manfre, yeah, best to file a question about that against the Launchpad project
<Manfre> ok..thanks
<Rinchen> Manfre, for branches we don't usually remove them. We just set the appropriate status
<Rinchen> however you can disassociate the branch from the project and it will only appear in your listing
<Rinchen> i.e. in the CODE tab under your account
<Manfre> ok
<Rinchen> and then you can set the appropriate status.
<Manfre> does that work with series too?
<Rinchen> You can edit the series to remove the working branch I believe
<Manfre> yeah, i have no branches on a series and I'm wondering if it is possible to remove the series from the list on the project page
<Rinchen> I have that same problem too. Unlike a milestone, you can't. 
<Rinchen> You can rename it though
<Rinchen> A milestone you can mark inactive
<Manfre> okay..i have them renamed and i guess i can reuse them at a later date
<Rinchen> or you can submit a question and someone with admin access will remove
<Rinchen> it
 * Rinchen has tried hard not to begin admin access. :-)
<Rinchen> s/begin/be given/
<ubotu> New bug: #183399 in launchpad "Launchpad repeat actions in "Show karma summary"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183399
<poolie> mpt: bug colors, yay!
<iblastoff> hm when you're choosing assignee, drafter, approver etc, is there anyway to have a list of team members show up instead of just a search box?
<somerville32> iblastoff, not atm
<somerville32> iblastoff, Maybe you should file a bug :)
<iblastoff> also, is there a way to move a blueprint from say a branch to another branch?
<iblastoff> seems like i can only move them to a completely different project
<somerville32> I think you just change the goal
<iblastoff> ahh i see thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #183451 in launchpad-bazaar "Create a branch widget that will create a mirrored branch or refer to an existing branch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183451
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> morning carlos 
<carlos> Hobbsee: hey, how's going?
<Hobbsee> carlos: reasonably well.  pondering taking a break from ubuntu though
<somerville32> Hobbsee, :O
<carlos> I hope it's just to focus in other more urgent tasks instead of something wrong in Ubuntu side...
<Hobbsee> carlos: frustration with ubuntu and launchpad, i'm afraid.
<Hobbsee> maybe to do and do some stuff on debian eventually.  i'm not sure.
<carlos> I'm sorry to hear that... although keep working on debian is still a good thing
 * Hobbsee has the problem that some of the stuff she wants access to is slowly getting implemented in launchpad, but it's still quite buggy, and the bugs never seem to end up getting fixed, because of the few people who use the features in question.
<Hobbsee> and so it gets bumped down as other (more important, due to more people) stuff gets implemented first.
<carlos> unfortunately, that's the problem with limited resources :-(
<Hobbsee> which leads to varying levels of frustration, and the problem of not being able to do certain tasks that one would like to be doing, which suggests looking at doing stuff elsewhere.
<Hobbsee> yeah well.  there are varying solutions to that.
<Hobbsee> i can understand why the stuff happens, so, the question that i'm pondering is what do i do about it
<Hobbsee> which, if i want to actually do some of the stuff, involves leaving ubuntu.
<carlos> Well, I'm not sure whether I could help here but you should take the best decision for yourself, although if it's leaving Ubuntu, we will miss you ;-)
<carlos> Hobbsee: btw, which bugs are the ones that affect you?
<Hobbsee> carlos: it's mainly ppa/soyuz stuff.
<Hobbsee> it's archive-admin based, in particular
<carlos> Hobbsee: oh, I thought it was more related with bugs interface...
<Hobbsee> carlos: no, that works reasonably well enough.  bryce even made a nice script for adding tags while filing bugs - i've not used it yet though
<carlos> Hobbsee: the soyuz team was looking for a new developer to handle the workload and I think they are going to get it soon, so maybe the situation would improve
<carlos> Hobbsee: did you talk with mrevell about this?
<Hobbsee> carlos: somewhat, yes
<Hobbsee> carlos: the problem is a manpower problem, nto undersatnding what the problem is.  therefore, there's not much use.
<carlos> well, mrevell's job is not just to understand the problem but to help you, the community, to get it solved
<carlos> of course, if is possible
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<rjek> How long do CVS imports to launchpad generally take?  wxLua's been going for the best part of 24 hours now.
<Nafallo> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/Release: Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Nafallo> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release: Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Nafallo> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/Release: Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Nafallo> soyuz issue?
<BjornT> Nafallo: when do you get that error?
<Nafallo> BjornT: apt-get update :-/
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: is it transient?
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: as in only occuring once? no, reproducable
<bigjools> it's fine here
<bigjools> Nafallo: are you behind a transparent proxy?
<bigjools> or any proxy
<Nafallo> no, only nat
<Nafallo> removing the /var/lib/apt/lists didn't help
<bigjools> weird - try removing the "gb." from your sources.lists entries
<bigjools> also try wget on the files to see if they are corrupted
<Nafallo> didn't help
<bigjools> I just hit both of those archives and they're fine
<bigjools> hmm what is "web" ?
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: take the "web" out of your /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<Nafallo> hmm
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: ie, deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted web --> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<Nafallo> how the HELL did that end up in there?
<Hobbsee> same for security.
<Nafallo> and why didn't I check that? :-P
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: NFI, but it happened to someone in october, too
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: i have no idea why you didn't JFGI.
<Nafallo> hehe
<Hobbsee> (that's how i found it)
<Hobbsee> bigjools: problem solved :)
<bigjools> if only I'd read the actual error :)
<Hobbsee> well, that tends to help, yes
<Nafallo> same here ;-)
<Nafallo> I blame update-manager anyway.
<Nafallo> I'm not sure why, but I haven't touched the thing :-P
<albertop> hi all!
<albertop> I've just send a mail to replay to a bug report. NNNN@bugs.launchpad.net
<albertop> Why the attachment (the error log) was not included into the bug report available online?
<Hobbsee> albertop: did you sign it?
<albertop> no
<Hobbsee> that's why, then.
<Hobbsee> you need to gpg sign it
 * Hobbsee curses blinken, and tries again
<albertop> ok. can I modify the incomplete bug report?
<albertop> I have to include the log
<geser> Hobbsee: does attaching per email work now? last I heard was that it doesn't work
<Hobbsee> geser: no idea
<Hobbsee> albertop: if you need to add attachments, i think i'ts still required to do it by the web UI
<albertop> ok. so it's better to add a comment with the attachment, right?
<kiko> good morning
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> morning kiko 
<kiko> Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> kiko!
<Hobbsee> kiko: how goes it?
<ubotu> New bug: #183490 in launchpad "Nexenta "Uses Launchpad for: Nothing", but that's untrue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183490
<ubotu> New bug: #183491 in rosetta "Don't create empty is_imported TranslationMessages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183491
<rjek> Does anybody know how long CVS imports to launchpad take?  The wxLua one's been running for over a day, I think.
<ubotu> New bug: #183531 in rosetta "Translation contributor shown as a Launchpad user when they're not" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183531
<ubotu> New bug: #183540 in rosetta "Import fails with "iterable argument required"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183540
<Manfre> before I start messing around and break something...i have a vcs import set for my series "trunk", now when I create a branch, I would select Hosted and enter the http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/... url?
<Rinchen> Bug #178536
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178536 in sbuild "Preinstalled Build-Depends not properly detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178536
<ubotu> New bug: #183584 in malone "Give karma for assigning bugs to packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183584
<UnNaturalHigh> Bug #183588
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183588 in linux "[hardy] linux-image-2.6.24-4-generic - spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7 - Driver b43 - Driver sis900" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183588
<dantalizing> does PPA automagically build source packages that are uploaded to produce binaries?
<dantalizing> hey statik, hows it going?
<statik> dantalizing: hi there. yes, a PPA mean you can upload a source package and it gets built into binary packages for different platforms
<dantalizing> statik: why dont we see in in -fl anymore?
<statik> dantalizing: forgot to /join, I guess
<DarkMageZ> hey, i'm getting a 404 on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/evolution/2.21.4-0ubuntu1/+files/evolution_2.21.4-0ubuntu1.diff.gz :( it's a link on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/2.21.4-0ubuntu1
<Rinchen> DarkMageZ, sure enough, that file doesn't exist but appears on the download page
<DarkMageZ> it existed yesterday
<Rinchen> hmm.  I don't know enough about this page (+source) to know why. But I'm going to ask about it because I'm interested.
<Rinchen> DarkMageZ, I believe they are automatically built up when the build runs but it's not my area of expertise. I've asked the question. If you're on tomorrow, give me a ping.
<the_belgain> hi there - i've got a quick question about PPAa
<the_belgain> i'm trying to upload packages of the same software for hardy and gutsy, but when i try and upload the second one it gets rejected
<the_belgain> i get the following error: MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<somerville32> the_belgain, Do you understand that error?
<the_belgain> i understand what it's saying - but the uploaded file *should* be different, as the gutsy version has some differences with the hardy one?
<somerville32> Right but the original tarball should be the same if it is the same version
<the_belgain> i've just differed them on my box and they are the same though
<stdin> it's because you need to give it a different release number than the one you already uploaded
<stdin> something like: <package>_<version>-<release>~gutsy1
<the_belgain> i've specified <use>/ubuntu/gutsy as the upload dir, and specified gutsy as the distribution in debian/changelog
<the_belgain> it needs a different version number too?
<the_belgain> how come? is that just a limitation of PPA?
<stdin> doesn't matter where you upload, it doesn't upload directly to the archive
<stdin> it's because you only have one /pool/ so the package would have the same file name for both releases
<the_belgain> right - so it just looks at the dist in the debian/changelog to determine what archive to put it into?
<stdin> yes
<the_belgain> ok, thanks
<stdin> you already uploaded the .dsc and .diff.gz with the same names, so LP things something strange is happening if they don't match
<rjek> How long do CVS imports to Launchpad take?  wxLua's been going for the best part of 48 hours.
<somerville32> rjek, link?
<the_belgain> ok, that's worked thanks
<the_belgain> do the builds take a long time to happen?
<somerville32> depends on the load
<rjek> somerville32: http://launchpad.net/wxlua/trunk
<somerville32> rjek, hmm.. maybe you didn't set it up correctly.
<somerville32> I don't find it does very good error checking
<rjek> Surely if I had not set it up correctly, the moderator would have noticed?
<somerville32> rjek, What moderator? :P
<elmo> rjek: I don't think anyone's around right now, who'd know, you might be better of asking a question in the answer tracker on the 'Launchpad' project/product
<rjek> somerville32: The one it says will check it before doing a test import :-p
<rjek> elmo: I'll try that, thanks.
#launchpad 2008-01-17
<Rinchen> rjek, we've had a bi tof a delay with the imports this week
<Rinchen> rjek, they should be processing normally now
<rjek> Wooyay.  Ta.
<jeevan_ullas> guys, i just created a account on launchpad and i was wondering how to join a project there?
<jamesh> jeevan_ullas: what do you want to do exactly?
<jamesh> (I ask because "join a project" means different things to different people)
<jeevan_ullas> to upload stuff to project's devel branch. but yeah i have figured that out
<jeevan_ullas> waiting for moderator approval
<jamesh> note that you can upload your own branches on Launchpad without being associated with the project
<jeevan_ullas> okay. that's great.
<jamesh> with Bazaar, it is trivial for those changes to then be merged into the mainline branch
<poolie> mpt, woot, thanks for fixing the bug colors!
<Manfre> how do i generate an sshv2 key to use for pushing back to launchpad? I'm on windows
<somerville32> Manfre, http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<somerville32> Download the keygen application
<Manfre> thanks
<andrewsk1> i just reported a bug that turns out to be a duplicate of a private bug (marked a security problem?)... don't really think it's a security problem... any way to get that bug unlocked so i could contribute?
<andrewsk1> my bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hugin/+bug/183681
<Hobbsee> andrewsk1: fixed
<andrewsk1> oh, that was easy!
<Hobbsee> (you needed a member of MOTU or ubuntu core dev)
<andrewsk1> yeah, makes sense... why does that happen from time to time? people unnecessarily ticking the box?
<RAOF> Apport automatically ticks the box when it uploads a coredump, and if the apport-retracer on LP doesn't get a successfull backtrace it doesn't delete the coredump or untick the box?
<andrewsk1> ah, gotcha
<RAOF> And you really do want the box ticked when it's your coredump on there :)
<andrewsk1> yeah, totally
<Hobbsee> RAOF: actually, it doesn't seem to unmark it at all
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure why
<andrewsk1> Hobbsee: well, my bug wasn't marked private?
<Hobbsee> andrewsk1: hm, true
 * Hobbsee wonders how old the other bug was then
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Hm.  I thought mine seemed to get unmarked on successful retrace.
<andrewsk1> Hobbsee: 14 hours old
<andrewsk1> and yeah, RAOF, that sounds similar to what i would've said
<Hobbsee> RAOF: they might well be now
<andrewsk1> apport was successful with my bug, but i did go out of my way to install debugging packages appropriate to the package in question
<andrewsk1> ok, that's all i needed... reported the bug upstream. my work here is done for now.
<andrewsk1> thanks Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: is known bug.
<Hobbsee> (the 404)
<Hobbsee> deemed at low, iirc.
<Hobbsee> so don't expect a fix for a couple of years :)
<DarkMageZ> but i can't check my email until i get that file...
<DarkMageZ> or until seb128 fixes the evolution package
<Hobbsee> if you can find it in librarian, good luck to you
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: what was it, again?
<DarkMageZ> Hobbsee, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/evolution/2.21.4-0ubuntu1/+files/evolution_2.21.4-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<Hobbsee> hm, parent page has changed agian, and still is less useful than the original
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: i believe the answer is "too bad.  no file for you"
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: and that fujitsu filed a bug on it ages ago
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: try to find someone with a local mirror
<Hobbsee> who might still have those files
<DarkMageZ> isn't this a violation of the gpl? i think the bug should be fixed.
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: is it actually being distributed anymore?  the source was published when the binaries were.
<DarkMageZ> Hobbsee, yes. i can still grab the binaries :P
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: where from?
<Hobbsee> LP is hiding them from me, apparently
<Hobbsee> oh, i see
<Hobbsee> now, iirc, you can guess the librarian URLs, as it's one more or less than the changes file
<Hobbsee> ie, they go thru incrementally
<Hobbsee> so seeing http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10946079/evolution_2.21.4-0ubuntu1_i386.changes may help
<Hobbsee> of course, ti would be nice if htey actually fixed the bug.  but it's not deemed important enough
<Hobbsee> oh wait, that's not even source changes.  that won't help
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: so, you're screwed.
<Hobbsee> hah.  nice @ bug 404
<ubotu> Bug 404 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/404 is private
<DarkMageZ> the gpl protects my rights to access source(code & packaging are under gpl) in this case. does ubuntu have legal representatives in australia? maybe that'd raise the priority a bit.
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: i'm sorry - you appear to be under the impression that i actually work on launchpad?
<DarkMageZ> i know you don't work for them :p thought you might possibly know tho.
<Hobbsee> for some reason, i can't even file the bug, but fujitsu has talked of it repeatedly.
<Hobbsee> er, find the bug
 * Hobbsee cannot fix your problem
<Hobbsee> mrevell might be able to get the appropriate person to give it a priority boost.
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: to answer your question, i have no idea
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: you could always file a bug on launchpad about it violating the GPL. 
<Hobbsee> and see if that does anything
<Hobbsee> especially if you do it when the europeans are actually awake
<DarkMageZ> hmm. that could be interesting
<DarkMageZ> i'll ask fujitsu about the original bug on it tho. file a comment there about ubuntu's gpl violation.
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: i'm not sure that you can blame ubuntu for launchpad scrweing up it's links, and not fixing them.
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: although, as you say, it's ubuntu's gpl violation, not launchpad
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: he's away for at least another week and a half
<DarkMageZ> ah. but ubuntu uses launchpad as it's web ui for source distribution. makes ubuntu responsible possibly? (also ubuntu's head company runs launchpad?)
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: ubuntu runs launchpad by force, not by choice (excluding the choice of the powers that be)
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: actually, if you did that, it'd just get marked as won'tfix on ubuntu side, as they don't have access to the code.
<DarkMageZ> i'll file it against launchpad. cause it's a launchpad bug. but technically it's ubuntu violating the gpl.
<Hobbsee> solution:  ubuntu moves away from launchpad, back to bugzilla.
<Hobbsee> or something else
<Hobbsee> that would be interesting.
<somerville32> What if all the non-canonical employees started to use something hosted by Ubuntuwire? That would be so weird.
<Hobbsee> somerville32: then ubuntuwire would need to move hosts :P
<somerville32> It seems like such a long time ago we had the old UI
<somerville32> I can't even really remember it
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: out of curiousity, who is technically held responsible for the gpl violation of ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> as in, who in ubuntu?
<DarkMageZ> Hobbsee, i believe that would be the head company. as it's a company i believe it is a separate legal entity and as such can be sued :p
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: or the foundation, presumably.
<somerville32> I wonder if we're personally at risk
<Hobbsee> somerville32: that's what i was wondering.
<somerville32> Because that would sure motivate me to motivate Canonical to fix the lp problem :)
<Hobbsee> somerville32: short of clubbing them with a large block, there's not a lot you can do
<DarkMageZ> i think i'd have trouble convincing a judge that you 2 are personally responsible. so you're safe :p
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: i was thinking of the core developers collectively, or something
<Hobbsee> but you're right - i suspect it's either canonical or the ubuntu foundatino
<Hobbsee> ie, mark on both counts.
<DarkMageZ> the core developers don't have the money to be worth going after. head company or the foundation ?
<somerville32> Wait... money
<somerville32> What damages have you incurred by me not providing the source code?
<DarkMageZ> not being able to access my email?
<somerville32> lol
<DarkMageZ> lol. if i was serious. i'd be going after the guys with money :p
 * somerville32 stops trying to play lawyer because he suxs
<somerville32> Well, I should get to bed
 * somerville32 waves.
<DarkMageZ> later man
<jml> Hobbsee: clubbing us with a large block is unlikely to help anyone :)
<Hobbsee> jml: no?
<Hobbsee> jml: i thought everything could be solved with a large enough block of concrete.
<jml> Hobbsee: it's hard to fix bugs when your head hurts.
<jml> Hobbsee: you aren't studying civil engineering by any chance?
<Hobbsee> jml: nope
<jml> Hobbsee: it just sounds like something that my engi friends might say
<Hobbsee> jml: no.  but i've gone to work today, so...
<carlos> morning
<KimHansen> Where can I read the text that I write in the "Bug reporting guidelines" ?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> morning mpt 
<DarkMageZ> hi, can someone translate https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/evolution/2.21.4-0ubuntu1/+files/evolution_2.21.4-0ubuntu1.diff.gz to a working url?
<DarkMageZ> it's the url i get on the source package for that release for the .diff.gz. but it's broken.
<DarkMageZ> the file no-longer exists on archive.ubuntu.com due to overzealous cleaning.
<bigjools> actually it's due to a bug :)
<soren> DarkMageZ: You might be able to reconstruct it from the stuff in http://patches.ubuntu.com/by-release/atomic/ubuntu/e/evolution/
<DarkMageZ> ... so there's no copy of it?
<bigjools> it will be in Launchpad, you just can't get to it at the moment.  We're fixing that today.
<DarkMageZ> eta on fix?
<bigjools> Next week for the official LP 1.2.1 release, or on staging tomorrow
<DarkMageZ> timezones make these tomorrow & yesterday words meaningless. any chance on sneaking me a copy of the file i'm after?
<stub> DarkMageZ: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/10943007/evolution_2.21.4-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<DarkMageZ> stub, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #183737 in malone "Look for error message when fetching bug status from SourceForge, e.g. when a bug is private" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183737
<ubotu> New bug: #183747 in soyuz ""Show Inactive [ ]" checkbox is miscapitalized and back-to-front" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183747
<ubotu> New bug: #183749 in soyuz "PPA package table has stray cell at the end of each row" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183749
<Rinchen>  bug 138928
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138928 in launchpad-answers "There is no way to create a FAQ without a question" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/138928
 * rjek 's logic centre explodes.
<kiko> Rinchen, that is an annoying bug that francis doesn't wanna fix.
<Rinchen> I saw that poolie pinged me about that last night in support too
<kiko> I'm joking about francis btw
<kiko> but it's annoying
<Rinchen> yeah I know :-)  Him and Curtis are both quite well aware that it's annoying to others.
<SteveA> kiko: !
<kiko> hey SteveA 
<rjek> Gah, it's still importing the wxLua CVS.
<LongPointyStick> SteveA!
<rjek> Where can CSCVS be downloaded from?  It's got to the point where I suspect it'll be quicker to do the import myself.
<kiko> rjek, launchpad.net/cscvs, though have you noticed the FAQ on imports?
 * kiko pushes intellectronica into #launchpad-meeting
<kiko> and gmb too
<kiko> slackers
<intellectronica> kiko: thanks
 * kiko gives gmb a #
<rjek> kiko: There's a FAQ?  Where is it?  I didn't spot one.
<rjek> kiko: 404 on your cscvs URL, too.
<kiko> rjek, sorry, launchpad.net/launchpad-cscvs
<rjek> Right.
<kiko> and http://launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+faq
<kiko> gar
<kiko> https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+faqs
<rjek> ta
<rjek> kiko: That FAQ has no entry for "What if Launchpad says it's currently importing, but it's taking days?"
<kiko> rjek, the answer is ask a question at answers.launchpad.net.
<rjek> Right.
<kiko> thumper and mwh are the people to ask on IRC btw
<rjek> kiko: OK, ta.
<rjek> Question asked.
<ubotu> New bug: #183626 in launchpad "OOPS accessing openid identification URL of a non-existent user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183626
 * rjek wonders which package zope.interface is in.
<salgado> rjek, python-zopeinterface
<rjek> ta.
<rjek> Gah, its readme covers tla and not bzr.
<kiko> rjek, it's just because the readme is old, but update it!
<rjek> If I knew what to update it with, I would have no need to read the README, and thus not noticed it needed updating :-p
<kiko> heh
<kiko> rjek, did you look at the FAQ I mentioned btw?
<rjek> Yes.  It didn't have any relevant questions.
<kiko> well well
<kiko> rjek, not even https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+faq/26 ?
<kiko> maybe I'm confused as to what you're doing.
<rjek> Sorry, I've been hit by Launchpad's stonkingly poor UI.  I visited https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+faqs as you suggested, and it lists only three questions.
<kiko> rjek, okay so far. it does -- there are only 3 faqs.
<rjek> But no, that question (26) does not answer mine.
<kiko> rjek, so I'm not sure what the poor UI is (and I resent the stonkingly)
<rjek> So 26 does not refer to the 26th question?
<kiko> rjek, it's the 26th faq within launchpad, overall
<kiko> the ID is a bit confusing, you're right though
<rjek> My questions, quite simply, are: why has an import taken over 2 days?  How long can I expect it to take?  How can I see the status of an import?
<kiko> we could fix that
<kiko> rjek, it rarely takes more than 2 days -- it's likely that something broke. the import system is a bit opaque, so there's not very good feedback (it is quite complex to be honest) but if you ask thumper or mwh they can give you detail
<ubotu> New bug: #183778 in launchpad "Mailman's "more information" link on web UI mailing list page is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183778
<rjek> kiko: OK, thankyou.  I will await one of them to unidle here before asking.
<kiko> rjek, they are both in Australia time which is why that might take a big
<kiko> a bit, err
<rjek> Oh well.  I assume somebody who knows a little about the system is around, as somebody who is a moderator of such things kicked it off after I filed the request.
<Hobbsee> kiko: are you aware that the ubuntu mobile team tried ppa for some of their images recently/
<kiko> Hobbsee, did not know that, but that's awesome news. do you have any feedback to forward me?
<Hobbsee> kiko: bits and pieces.  they couldn't get very far, as ppa was down at the time.  the lack of global build queue gives them no indication about how far up the queue their stuff is, what there is before it, giving them a general eta of when things will be ready for them
<kiko> Hobbsee, ppa was down? 
<kiko> Hobbsee, anything else apart from lack of global build queue?
<Hobbsee> kiko: various people are commenting on how it takes ages between getting their stuff uploaded, to seeing the binaries done, and in the archives for users to use
<Hobbsee> kiko: yeah.  i've heard the reason, and i'ts best left as 'don't ask'
<kiko> Hobbsee, by ages they mean an hour?
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure.  an hour or two, yeah.
<Hobbsee> depends if people have uplaoded ooo ;0
<kiko> Hobbsee, I don't understand what it means, though "is down". launchpad wasn't down. was the ppa upload service down, is that what you mean?
<Hobbsee> fyi, i have no working shiftkey, so my typos are a bit strange
<Hobbsee> kiko: yes
<kiko> oh
<kiko> nice typos
<Hobbsee> it apperas that most people are managing to be able to upload source changes, but some of the other parts are confusing them, like the copying of .orig.tar.gz's, etc
<Hobbsee> but that didn't come from mobile, that's just general feedback
<Hobbsee> the in-progress faq should help with that
<kiko> Hobbsee, the copying or reuse?
<bigjools> Hobbsee: talking of which, do you have any more feedback on it for me?
<Hobbsee> kiko: more the cryptic message about the mismatch md5sum
<Hobbsee> kiko: it would help if that mail message were clarified
<Hobbsee> bigjools: i've not lookeda t it again
<kiko> Hobbsee, is there a bug filed on it? sounds easy
<bigjools> Hobbsee: re. md5sum, you think the message is not clear enough?
<Hobbsee> bigjools: no
<Hobbsee> bigjools: well, sure, it tells you that the md5sum is unclear - but doesn't tell you what the md5sum is actually from - like, pointing out that it's from the ubuntu archives, and has been copied over for you, and what to do
<Hobbsee> kiko: no idea.  i've gotten a bit disollusioned with filing bugs, tbh ;0
<kiko> I am disollusioned by so much negativity and typos
<bigjools> lol
<Hobbsee> kiko: sorry ;0
<Hobbsee> want me to restart x, then come back/
<philn> hi there!
<kiko> hey philn 
<kiko> Hobbsee, restarting X fixes negative attitude problems? wow I want one of those too
<Hobbsee> hah :0
<Hobbsee> no, but it will give me back my shift key
<philn> i have a PPA repository, but for Hardy only. How can I get one for Gutsy too?
<Hobbsee> and alt and win and capslock and escape and ctrl
<kiko> philn, just upload packages for gutsy. it just works. :)
<Hobbsee> philn: stick gutsy as the target in debian/changelog of your source package
<philn> oh, gonna try that ;)
<geser> philn: and you need a different version than you have in your hardy ppa
<philn> well my hardy ppa is currently empty, anyway
<Hobbsee> kiko: i could sing it's praises if you like.  there's some nice stuff about ppa, like not having to mess around with creating your own repository, pbuilder, etc.
<kiko> right
<kiko> that's a start
<kiko> you can now also recognize the dozens of bugs fixed by our crack team of 2 over the past two months
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Hobbsee> i'm not saying that i'ts crap.  i'm slightly more focussed on the stuff that it would do really well to improve on, so you get better adoption though.
<philn> ok my pkg was uploaded.. how much time does it take to be processed then?
<Hobbsee> if you're lucky, an hour until all the binaries get built
<philn> "Rejected: Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution." :(
<kiko> philn, you're uploading to the wrong service it sounds
<kiko> philn, or maybe, hmmm, does Launchpad not know your GPG key?
<Hobbsee> !!!
<Hobbsee> :D
<philn> Signer is not permitted to upload to the component 'universe' of file 'python-gdata_1.0.9-1ubuntu1.dsc'
<philn> yes seems like i use the wrong component
<kiko> philn, where are you uplloading to?
 * Hobbsee susepcts you also uploaded to ubuntu
<philn> fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net
<kiko> philn, and ~philn/ubuntu/ ?
<kiko> philn, how odd.
<kiko> philn, can I see a copy of that email?
<philn> incoming = ~philippe-normand/ubuntu/
<philn> sure
<kiko> philn, or actually, can bigjools
<kiko> Julian Edwards <ed@julian-edwards.com>
<geser> philn: did you change default for dput? because default is uploading to Ubuntu
<philn> i'll paste my dput config
<philn> http://pastebin.ca/858525
<philn> kiko: fwded the mail
<philn> i followed instructions at https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart .. maybe i missed something :(
<philn> "Package includes an .orig.tar.gz file although the debian revision suggests that it might not be required. Multiple uploads of the .orig.tar.gz may be rejected by the upload queue management software." .. dput said; that might be the reason of the reject
<geser> philn: and the command you used was "dput my-ppa your_pkg.changes"?
<philn> yes
<geser> including the "my-ppa"?
<philn> ho, hmm no ;)
<philn> woohoo "Successfully uploaded packages."
<geser> philn: if you leave it out dput uses the default specified in /etc/dput.cf and uploads to the Ubuntu archive
<philn> understood
<philn> dude, that was fast ;)
<philn> thx for the help
<philn> ok my pkg is published as source now, just need to wait for binary build i guess
<geser> yes
<ubotu> New bug: #183787 in launchpad-answers "No way to delete a FAQ" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183787
<Hobbsee> mrevell: ping
<mrevell> hi Hobbsee. 
<Hobbsee> ah ha!  you are still here then
<philn> one of my build failed, will PPA retry to build it? a build-dep (which is in my ppa) was missing, that build-dep has now been compiled
<ubotu> New bug: #183803 in blueprint "Can't link from a bug report to a blueprint" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183803
<geser> philn: PPA will not retry automatically, but you should have a retry link on the build page for the failed build
<philn> yes, i found it, thx
<philn> PPA is really handy, thx for providing this service
<thumper> rjek: ping
<rjek> thumper: pong.
<thumper> rjek: the wxLua import blew up part way trough
<thumper> rjek: how active is the project?
<rjek> Reasonably.
<thumper> rjek: since it is CVS I was wondering if it could possibly be due to someone committing while it was trying to import it
<rjek> I've been on the mailing list about a week, and I'd say they've mentioned 10 or so CVS checkins on the list.
<thumper> rjek: but I really don't know
<rjek> thumper: Can you restart it and see if we get lucky?
<thumper> rjek: sure
<rjek> Ta.
<thumper> rjek: I've been working through quite a few imports, and haven't yet marked the failed ones as failed
<thumper> rjek: will do today
<rjek> OK, thanks.
<kiko> thumper! great to see you.
<thumper> kiko: hey
<ubotu> New bug: #183815 in launchpad "Deactivate account form asks for password in each field but only one password field given" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183815
<ScottK> Are PPA build queues displayed on LP anywhere (like the Ubuntu ones are)?
<kiko> ScottK, not yet, work in progress
<ScottK> kiko: Thanks.  I guess I'll just have to be patient.
<thumper> rjek: just an update, the import is getting much further this time, but still running
<rjek> thumper: \o/
<bigon> hi i'm using requestsync but it doesn't work
<bigon> I get a mail back : http://paste.debian.net/47114
<rjek> thumper: Assuming nothing else goes wrong, are we talking minutes, hours, or days until that CVS import is finished?
<rjek> I need to plan my development time.
<thumper> rjek: it depends
<geser> bigon: have you the original mail? looks like it tried to parse something from the changelog
<thumper> rjek: on how big and complex the repository is
<thumper> rjek: I've seen some succeed in 5 minutes
<thumper> rjek: large repos can take multiple days
<rjek> Right.
<thumper> rjek: import is still running
<rjek> I have no idea how complex wxlua's is. :)
<bigon> geser: http://paste.debian.net/47115
<thumper> rjek: how big is the codebase?
<rjek> thumper: It's a bunch of auto-generated bindings to a scripting language that's trivial to bind C/C++ code to, so not vast I imagine.
<thumper> rjek: kloc?
<rjek> I'm just installing sloccount... :)
<rjek> 128,158 lines.  And a chunk of that will be their imported version of Lua which will have few changes.
<rjek> Actually, Lua's only 12,656 lines.
<geser> bigon: looks like malone tried to parse line 182 (of the pastebin) as a command for itself and failed
<debian-is-me> Hello
<debian-is-me> Launchpad is an coordination tool for open source stuff?
<debian-is-me> Am I right?
<debian-is-me> Anyone here?
<rjek> debian-is-me: Ish.  It's a system for tracking bugs, handling translations, milestones, development plans, and such.
<debian-is-me> Can I use it for my project?
<rjek> Is it free software?
<debian-is-me> It can
<debian-is-me> be
<rjek> Then yes.  It'll even host the source code if you use bzr.
<debian-is-me> bzr?
<rjek> bazaar.  A distributed version control system.  http://www.bazaar-vcs.org/
<debian-is-me> ok
<rjek> Also, take whatever I say on the subject with a pinch of salt: I am not an official mouthpiece.
<debian-is-me> So it can handle diffrent versions of php files, and a way to manage them?
<debian-is-me> ok
<debian-is-me> It can show my users the updated files, and then let them update them?
<debian-is-me> But still have the old versions
<rjek> Yes.
<rjek> It tracks the history of all your files so you can see who did what, and go back in time etc.
<debian-is-me> ok
<debian-is-me> Cool
<debian-is-me> Then I will have to start my project... Several pages of code, boring.
<bigon> geser: should I open a bug report?
<geser> bigon: good question
<debian-is-me> What license should I use? I really dont care. Hello bigon
<gryc> debian-is-me: GPL3 :D
<rjek> debian-is-me: If you don't care, use MIT. :)
<debian-is-me> Hehe
<gryc> yeah, what he said XD
<rjek> I'm so glad one of the larger open-source projects I'm involved in voted to remove the "or later" from the licence comments and files wrt the GPL.
<thumper> debian-is-me: if you have any questions about hosting of code, feel free to ping me
<thumper> debian-is-me: I am a LP dev
<debian-is-me> I dont understand lanchpad
<rjek> debian-is-me: Do you understand Sourceforge?  The concepts are similar, except Launchpad is somewhat more modern.
<debian-is-me> Where do I start writing my source code?
<rjek> On your computer.
<debian-is-me> And how do I get them to launch pad? And cant my "little helpers" edit it in their browsers?
<rjek> If you're going to use bzr, then https://launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar may be of some help.
<debian-is-me> So I have to register on bzr to?
<rjek> No, bzr is just a program you download and use.
<rjek> Then you tell bzr to push your code code to Launchpad.
<Ullner> How can I subscribe to the bug tracker of a project, without being part of the driving or assigned team?
<debian-is-me> Download link?
<rjek> debian-is-me: For bzr?  It's on http://www.bazaar-vcs.org/ Or, if you're using Debian as your nick suggests, apt-get install bzr
<debian-is-me> Not on debian right now
<debian-is-me> Even though it is my favorite os
<debian-is-me> So everyone need the bzr installed on their computers=
<debian-is-me> ?
<debian-is-me> bzr is command line, scary!
<rjek> No.  Nothing's forcing you to use bzr.  It's just you need to use bzr in some fashion to have revision history stored on Lauchpad.  You can use CVS or Subversion if you like, but you need to have your own CVS or Subversion server publically visible to Launchpad.
<rjek> bzr's easier than it looks.  There are good tutorials on its website.
<debian-is-me> Ok
<debian-is-me> I wanted to keep it browser based
<debian-is-me> To make it easy
<rjek> You want to develop your software entirely in a browser?
<debian-is-me> Yes
<debian-is-me> It is php
<debian-is-me> Simple coding
<debian-is-me> Lots of small changes
<rjek> Well, Launchpad doesn't offer a text editor, so you'll find it hard to give it your source code.
<debian-is-me> yup
<beuno> debian-is-me, you also have some graphical tools for bzt
<debian-is-me> Is there anyone that is better?
<beuno> like bzr-gtk, and bzr-eclipse
<gryc> debian-is-me: I've gone that route, you're better off doing it on your computer and pushing it to launchpad
<debian-is-me> It is like 20-25 pages of php code, it should be easy to code in the browser, and that would make it easyer to get my "little helpers" to look at the code.
<debian-is-me> gryc: What did you use?
<rjek> debian-is-me: Seems like your first task is to write a web app that lets people edit source code and check it into bzr. :)
<gryc> debian-is-me: I think I wrote my own XD
<rjek> Launchpad doesn't really provide any features that you can usefully do on your own computer.
<debian-is-me> Suddenly this project became wery big...
<rjek> Plus, it'll be a lot of work to write a webapp that provides a text editor as good as Vim. >:)
<debian-is-me> I'll ask the wikipedia people for the answer
<rjek> debian-is-me: Stuff written in PHP is always a chore. :)
<debian-is-me> I only wanted a simple game, and then edit it in my browser. So I wouldnt have to download the files to every computer...
<gryc> get a flash drive :P
<debian-is-me> It seams my windows computers doesnt like what my linux computers write on it
<debian-is-me> And my usb sticks always seams to dissapear on bad times
<rjek> Download PuTTY on the Windows boxes and ssh to your Linux box for doing your dev.
<debian-is-me> I have putty
<debian-is-me> Maby I should only make a wikipedia article?
<rjek> Problem solved.
<rjek> You want to keep your source code in a wikipedia article? Boggle!
<gryc> hey, it has revision control :P
<debian-is-me> Yes
<debian-is-me> I wont have to login
<debian-is-me> It will be stored safely
<debian-is-me> Is there any reason not to?
<gryc> well you cant work offline, there's no tools to pull multiple files in one go, you dont get launchpad integration
<debian-is-me> Damn
<debian-is-me> It would be an advantage to download the files
<somerville32> You still have to download the files
<somerville32> The text doesn't magically appear on your screen
<debian-is-me> In my web browser they do...
 * rjek gives up here, assuming debian-is-me is a troll.
 * gryc starts work on bzr-mediawiki :P
<debian-is-me> No, I'm not. I need an simple solution, I wont download and learn to use software. Because my software is so small, it will only take a few days to make and complete it.
<gryc> well, get bzr and go from there :D
<debian-is-me> Seams like an overkill.
<thumper> rjek: wxLua has succeeded the first pass
<thumper> rjek: this has only just happened, so give it a few minutes
<rjek> thumper: \o/  Thanks!
<rjek> Hmm.  I need a name for my i18n library that's more punny and whimsicle than "gettext"
<gryc> "Garble"? :P
<rjek> I like the sound of "tongue" :)
<rjek> Does Launchpad have any support for handling translations of stuff not stored in gettext, btw?
<thumper> rjek: not sure, ping jtv later
<rjek> thumper: OK, thanks for the pointer.
<thumper> rjek: even better, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+addquestion
<thumper> rjek: or https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/+addquestion (removed .edge)
<rjek> An excellent suggestion, as always.
<Ubulette> all builders are broken (111, 'Connection refused').. is this expected/known ?
<Ubulette> nm, seems fixed now
<Ubulette> would be nice to have ppa builders listed in "build queue depths" (/+builds)
#launchpad 2008-01-18
<ubotu> New bug: #183937 in launchpad "In Launchpad's "Ask a Question", you can not upload a file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183937
<iblastoff> can't seem to find a way to remove/delete a branch from launchpad?
<jml> iblastoff: you should be able to do it for most branches
<iblastoff> just to clarify i cant delete a branch unless all blueprints from it are unlinked is that correct?
<iblastoff> this is far bzr integrated branch
<iblastoff> for*
<lifeless> blueprints and bugs and release series
<iblastoff> ok thank you
<ScottK> Is there someone around who can delete a PPA package?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: probably not yet
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Thanks.  So far I'm completely SOL finding a version of avscan that will build on the Dapper tool chain and build against the curren clamav.
<ScottK> I'm fairly sure the right answer has a version number lower than the one I already uploaded.
<ubotu> New bug: #183944 in launchpad "PPA Titles are out of order" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183944
 * ScottK gives up and goes to bed.
<ScottK> On the off chance that anyone who can delete PPA packages reads the backscroll, would you please delete the dapper package from avscan from the ubuntu-clamav PPA.  I'm the team admin.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: epoch it?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I will if it's not deleted by the time I have a solution.
<ScottK> I'm not ready to do an upload right now.
<ScottK> But considering all the clamav rdepends, having one left to fight with isn't so bad.
<carlos> morning
<sabdfl> howdy carlos
<carlos> sabdfl: quite good, finishing my last tasks in Foundations team :-)
<sabdfl> nice! has it been interesting? what did you work on?
<carlos> yeah, it's quite interesting and I'm learning a lot of new things
<carlos> I'm working on inline navigation and a couple of small bugs
<philn> hi
 * thegodfather stares at his karma points
<thegodfather> how is it even possible that I am "most active in Fedora"?!?!?
<soren> thegodfather: heh... You're even in the top 3 of contributors: https://edge.launchpad.net/fedora
<thegodfather> soren: exactly
<soren> Well, that's not the same as "Most active in".
<thegodfather> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fabbione
<thegodfather> soren: ^^^
<soren> "Most active in" lists the projects you're involved in where you're most active.
<thegodfather> that's under the "most active"
<thegodfather> right
<soren> It doesn't meant that you're one of the top cntributors of the project.
<thegodfather> but i am not active in fedora
<thegodfather> right.. i didn't say that
<soren> WEll, you've probably commented on some bugs that have a fedora bug task.
<thegodfather> possible
<thegodfather> just weird
<thegodfather> that's all
<soren> Yeah :)
<bigjools> thegodfather: you must have been awarded points for wearing that red hat at AH :)
<thegodfather> bigjools: ROFL
<Hobbsee> kiko: forgotten to mention yesterday @ the mobile stuff - they'd really find deleting stuff useful.
<kiko> Hobbsee, deleting what?
<Hobbsee> kiko: packages from ppa
<Hobbsee> they're already doing it from drescher, it appears
<Hobbsee> but to have it in a less cumbersome way would be good
<kiko> yeah.
<Hobbsee> kiko: it appears they're using it as a testing ground, and slowly getting the packages into hardy after that
<bigjools> Hobbsee: did you see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/172587
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 172587 in soyuz "UI for deleting and copying packages" [High,Fix committed]  - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<Hobbsee> bigjools: i did!  thanks :D
<Hobbsee> oh wait, that's a differen't bug
<Hobbsee> no
<bigjools> ?
<Hobbsee> but that loosk good too :)
 * Hobbsee thought you meant the component mapping that you fixed yesterday
<bigjools> ah
<kiko> look at that, two bugs fixed. amazing. 
<Hobbsee> kiko: hey now.  i didn't say that :)
 * Hobbsee was not denying that lp bugs got fixed, even soyuz ones
 * ScottK is very pleased the sbuild virtual depends bug got fixed.
<ScottK> Speaking of Soyuz bugs fixed.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: that got done too?  excellent
<Hobbsee> kiko: just checking - you guys do have the functionality in launchpad to ban people from contributing to one project only?
<kiko> Hobbsee, nope!
<Hobbsee> kiko: oh dear.
<kiko> Hobbsee, what's the use case?
<Hobbsee> kiko: person banned from ubuntu, but wants to continue to contribute to other projects hosted on LP
<elmo> sorry - who's been banned from Ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> elmo: Kmos 
<Hobbsee> elmo: motu council banned him from ubuntu development today.
<rjek> What had he done?
<Hobbsee> rjek: read the MOTU ML for hte last few months, saves me saying it over again
<ScottK> rjek: It's a long and painful story.  
<rjek> Just an abusive stirer?
<ScottK> No.  Amazing energy to do large volumes of work, most of it complete cr@p that clogs up the sponsorship process and sows confusion and dissent, and absolutely no sign of any ability to learn.
<Hobbsee> rjek: here
<rjek> ScottK: Ah, that kind of thing.
<Hobbsee> rjek: http://rafb.net/p/DSFBa954.html should give a reasonable indication.  it's one of hte mails on the MOTU ML
<Hobbsee> (he then went on to do what he promised not to do, which he had not done at the time of that mail)
<rjek> Hobbsee: Woah.
<Hobbsee> rjek: ...yes.
<Hobbsee> rjek: the final kick to get him out also has an interesting lot of feedback on it, if you wanted more
<rjek> Sure.  I'm bored. :)
<Hobbsee> listed at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Council/KmosReport
<Hobbsee> rjek: if you're really bored, read the mails from the MOTU ML and the MOTU council ML that have "kmos" or "marco" in the title.
<rjek> I'm sure I should have better things to do, but what the hell? :)
<ScottK> And it your REALLY bored you can grep the #ubunt-motu IRC logs for the last 6 months and get a real feel for the pain.
<ScottK> Speaking of deleting, is there anyone available to delete some PPA packages?
<ScottK> This is all in the ubuntu-clamav PPA - dapper/avscan, edgy/claws-mail, feisty/claws-mail
<kiko> ScottK, ask tom via answers. or wait till next thursday and you can do so yourself. :)
<ScottK> kiko: Thanks.  What project to I ask the question against?
<kiko> ScottK, well, either, but soyuz is probably most appropriate
<ScottK> kiko: Thanks.
 * Hobbsee ponders pushing thsi SRU
<ScottK> Which SRU?
<Hobbsee> kdepim - kitchensync/ksync
<Hobbsee> wouldn't have had to sru it, if i'd done it before release :-\
<philn> if my PPA packages are for gutsy, is there an automated way to make them all available for Hardy too?
<philn> or do I need to re-upload src pkgs especially for hardy, one by one
<Kmos> philn: yes.. and change from gutsy to hardy in changelog
<ScottK> Re-upload them as you want them built against the Hardy tool chain.
<philn> :/
<geser> philn: you need a new version anyway
<philn> i see
<ubotu> New bug: #184077 in malone "Link source package to project when adding a bug task?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184077
<ubotu> New bug: #184090 in launchpad "Bad cert on SSL downloads" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184090
<mtaylor> kiko: so you gonna add that bug tracker for me? :)
<kiko> mtaylor, if you tell me more about it, yeah
<mtaylor> kiko: you now know everything I do... I'll see if I can get the developer in contact with you though
<kiko> mtaylor, we just need an XML or CSV or other machine-readable description of the bug; we can screen-scrape but that's not very smart
<kiko> surprising google code doesn't have such machine-readable output
<mtaylor> no kidding
<\sh> guys, how difficult will it be to add to feeds.launchpad.net a simple rss2 feed without all this <style> markup?
<kiko> me looks at bac 
<kiko> and reads an IRC newbie howto
<\sh> kiko, for what? just start the client...most people do ;)
<mtaylor> kiko: sent an email to you and to Jim Winstead, who is the dev at mysql who deals with bugs.mysql.com
 * kiko . o O ( ! )
<kiko> thanks mtaylor 
<mtaylor> my pleasure
<mtaylor> any thoughts on that ssl thing? 
<bac> \sh: hi.  can you explain more about what you want regarding a feed?
<\sh> bac, just a plain rss feed without all this stylish css stuff...like headline -> body of the report -> link to submitter and some important links like package project etc. but just plain html
<\sh> moment phone
<\sh> bac, right now the atom feed comes with a bunch of "<style> ... </style>" css markups...what I would like to see in LP is just a plain rss feed with all important information inside, the formatting is done in the feedreader later..:)
<bac> we've chosen to implement atom and don't have any plans to support rss.  and we put the styling in the <content> marker because we felt that would give a better presentation across readers.  but i'm interested to hear that you think differently.
<bac> \sh: so do you really have two issues:  rss vs atom and style vs no style or just the latter?
<\sh> bac, let's say the latter...I think including the information about the bug is enough...style is attached by the feedreader or aggregator and imho shouldn't be overwritten by a feed...
<bac> ok.  would you mind filing a bug so we can track your concern?  since the feeds are new we're looking for good feedback from users about what content you want to see and how you want to see it.
<\sh> bac, sure :)
<bac> thanks.  and feel free to ping me or statik here in #launchpad if you have other questions or comments about it.
 * profanephobia is away: I'm gone
 * profanephobia is back (gone 00:00:05)
<mchung> I noticed that imagemagick in gutsy is still 6.2.4x. are there plans to package up a later version?
<mtaylor> mchung: one of the guys at wikipedia has been working on that - I don't know if he's sent his patches upstream or not though
<mtaylor> mchung: nevermind... he's just got a patched 6.2.4
<mchung> http://ppa.launchpad.net/wikimediabuild/ubuntu/pool/main/i/imagemagick/ ?
<mtaylor> mchung: yup. that would be it
<mchung> mtaylor: so is that task up for grabs?
<mtaylor> mchung: probably... I know very little past the bad info I've given you already
<ubotu> New bug: #184143 in malone "Branch link should include 'Is a dependency' in reasons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184143
<bdmurray> I seem to have found an advanced search that can make launchpad timeout regularly
<bdmurray> Is that best submitted as a bug or mail to the mailing list?
<statik> bdmurray: a bug please, but feel free to mail about it as well
<bdmurray> statik: will do, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #184164 in launchpad "timeout when performing advanced search" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184164
<ubotu> New bug: #184179 in malone "when viewing a specific bug comment there is no hyperlink to the full bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184179
<Rinchen> bdmurray, that's an interesting bug
<Rinchen> bdmurray, I emailed BjornT about it with details. 
<bdmurray> Rinchen: the last one?
<Rinchen> bdmurray, the bug search timeout
<Rinchen> some interesting timing on the DB query
<Rinchen> looks like we need some sql statement optimization by the look of it...but have passed to Bjorn for analysis
<bdmurray> Right, I seem to recall having an issue just querying on bugs related to me a while ago
<Rinchen> We did a lot of work to fix the timings there last year
<bdmurray> Yeah, I haven't noticed any issues recently
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploads are fixed and will process your packages in due course.  Please don't re-submit uploads. | Next development meeting (all welcome): Thu 24 Jan 2008, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> changed dev mtg time
<Rinchen> well, date 
#launchpad 2008-01-19
<mr-russ> Hi, I'm trying to use ppa on launchpad and get: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/marceloshima/ubuntu/dists/gusty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
 * mr-russ wonders if the topic relates to the problem I'm experiencing...
<Legendario> i have just created my PPA at launchpad but it's listed as a hardy repos. Why?
<Legendario> Can anyone help me with this?
<gryc> I think it depends on what packages you upload, if you upload a package for gutsy, it'll show gutsy repos I believe
<Legendario> its because that at the end of the activation process it shows you the address and it is listed as hardy.
<Legendario> but i will try to upload something to see...
<gryc> well I think it defaults to hardy if there's nothing for it to go on, I believe
<Legendario> i have built the package on my /pbuilder/result folder, was it supposed to be have gutsy on it's name?
<gryc> I think it has to be in the debian/control file
<Legendario> isn't the /debian/changelog the right file?
<gryc> probably, I'm quite new to packaging myself
<Legendario> cause i've set gutsy on the /debian/changelog but the package has no distro on its name. Only name_version_ach.deb
<gryc> yeah, should be in the first line of your changelog somewhere
<ubotu> New bug: #184260 in launchpad "IE7 style info in bugs feed is displayed strangely" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184260
<Lure> since when is LP not allowing to add bug tracker lists to projects that are not registred in LP!?
<Lure> can somebody clean my ppa (just remove everything)?
<\sh> bac, the atom feed is not correctly working in liferea while e.g. http://blog.s9y.org/feeds/atom10.xml does.
<ubotu> New bug: #184287 in launchpad "http://feeds.launchpad.net/ubuntu/latest-bugs.atom is not working in liferea" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184287
<ubotu> New bug: #184288 in launchpad "Removal of the stylesheet in <content> area of the atom feed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184288
<ubotu> New bug: #184300 in malone "files on hard disc destroyed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184300
<anandology> Is there anyway to change the status of all bugs in a milestone to fix released?
<the_belgain> hello - is there a way to remove packages from PPA archives yet?  if not, do we request removals here?
<danbhfive> can anyone help me to upload some code onto launchpad?  I have no idea what I'm doing
<hsivonen> is there documentation that elaborates on etiquette on confirming bugs beyond http://news.launchpad.net/general/of-bugs-and-statuses ?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<hsivonen> mpt: good afternoon
<Hobbsee> oh noes, i'ts mpt!
<ubotu> New bug: #184349 in malone "Bugtracker pages should include information about the amount of	support Launchpad offers for them" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184349
<ubotu> New bug: #184352 in malone "Converting bugs on one target to questions on another is non-trivial" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184352
<ubotu> New bug: #184343 in malone "Bug-searching plugin for Deskbar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184343
<ubotu> New bug: #184359 in soyuz "Deleting packages shouldn't be a page separate from the package listing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184359
<somerville32> Are there any plans for having "statuses" for uploaded files?
<spdf> quick question.. how do you link to another bug? (full url or just bug number?)
<somerville32> spdf, It is pretty smart parsing bug numbers
<somerville32> spdf, so something like "... bug #XXXX ..."
<kiko> or just bug 333
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 333 in seahorse "crashes when changing passphrase" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333 - Assigned to Ubuntu GNOME (ubuntu-gnome)
<spdf> Yeh, I messed it up :S
<spdf> ".. bugs #147730 and #157714"
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147730 in awn "Hidding bar is totally broken on multi screen with one screen under the other" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147730
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157714 in awn "multidisplay setup - cannot move awn from one display to another" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157714
<spdf> That worked though
<spdf> Didn't link in the bug report itself though
<spdf> I'm launchpad-tarded :D
<somerville32> spdf, In your bug report, just put bug XXX or w/e and it'll link it
<somerville32> spdf, Are you looking to mark something as a duplicate?
<spdf> No, just linking a bug to two others. Working on a fix for awn's strut implementation
<spdf> Good to know from now on though, its much easier than I expected
<outime> Hi -- anyone know if I can delete a comment in a bug that I've opened and being the owner of the project?
<kiko> outime, you can't. you need to request an admin do it, see /topic
<outime> Found it, thank you, kiko.
<the_belgain> hi - i'd like to get one of the packages in my PPA removed (as I forgot to add ~ppaversion at the end of my package version and so can't easily upload updates to it) - how can I do this?
<ubotu> New bug: #184424 in launchpad "Provide an atom feed for code commits" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184424
<ubotu> New bug: #184431 in soyuz "Package search results should prefer exact source package matches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184431
<ubotu> New bug: #184433 in launchpad "PPA search is case-sensitive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184433
#launchpad 2008-01-20
<ubotu> New bug: #184490 in soyuz "Deleted PPA packages still displayed on +packages page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184490
<bd_> When reporting a bug using the 'complicated bug reporting form', what does it mean when the summary box is highlighted with the error: "Constraint not satisfied"?
<bd_> the summary I'm trying to use is "free(): invalid size message when running cgoban2
<bd_> in kaffe
<bd_> ... and now it's randomly working oO
<bd_> hm, maybe a newline snuck in...?
<Lure> any way to clean my ppa - I get warnings (2GB used) all the time and do not know when this will stop to work...
<Hobbsee> Lure: why don't you shove into ~kubuntu-members ppa btw?
<Lure> Hobbsee: because this are my test builds and not something I want to push to many users
<Hobbsee> true
<Lure> Hobbsee: but I am thinking to start multiple teams in LP for different stuff (kdepim-enterprise, digikam-prerelease...)
<Hobbsee> Lure: erm, do you want to reversion those kdepim packages before getting them uploaded?
<Hobbsee> Lure: you get stuck with email addresses, in some cases
<Hobbsee> but that's why we have a separate kde4 one
<Hobbsee> also, they can boost your storage limit, too
<Lure> Hobbsee: they just need to remove ~ppa~lureX, they should work
<Hobbsee> and apparently delete is either there on beta, or almost there
<Lure> Hobbsee: problem is that it works beyond 1 GB, I am only concerned there is also some hard limit where it stops working
<Lure> Hobbsee: good, having delete would solve 80% of my issues ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: i suspect there isnt.
<Hobbsee> Lure: then again, i'm still wondering why they decided to actually enforce bandwidths, when they had no delete
<Hobbsee> Lure: when will you go for core, btw?
<Lure> Hobbsee: no plans really
<Lure> Hobbsee: I have enough kubuntu core-dev friends that do my uploads ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: awww
<Lure> Hobbsee: and rather spend my time on code, so more looking into kde4 hacking upstream
<Hobbsee> i guess if you're a core dev yourself, others hit you for uploads
<Lure> Hobbsee: I just rather hack the code than learn packaging to the level I need for core 
<Lure> ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: ahhh.  i thought you already had that.  coulda fooled me.
<Lure> Hobbsee: for leaving, I have to manage SW engineering teams, so they do not allow me to code anymore, so FOSS is nice excuse to not get rusty ;-)
<geser> does somebody have an idea why banshee is in depwait? The log contains "libkarma-cil(inst 0.0.6-3.1 ! >= wanted 0.0.5)" but I don't understand why this version isn't sufficient.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> geser: got the log URL handy?
<Hobbsee> Lure: uploaded kdepim, btw
<geser> Hobbsee: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11449626/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.banshee_0.13.2%2Bdfsg-2_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz
<Lure> Hobbsee: thanks - just reply to e-mail, so that Tonio/Riddell know that it is done already
<Hobbsee> Lure: done
<Hobbsee> geser: looking
<Hobbsee> geser: blink.
<Hobbsee> geser: does that happen in a standard pbuilder too?
<geser> Hobbsee: didn't check yet
<Hobbsee> geser: if you could, that would be good
<Hobbsee> else, something's really strange with teh buildds
<Hobbsee> dear soyuz, please stop eating binaries.
<Hobbsee> ah, no, they're still in the new queue.  that's OK
<Hobbsee> ggz-grubby has the same issue
<Hobbsee> geser: i don't think it's specific to your package
<geser> Hobbsee: the pbuilder is still running but it currently at compiling so it didn't have any problems with the build-depends
<Hobbsee> cprov: any idea?
<Hobbsee> looks like sbuild is broken
<geser> Hobbsee: do you know whom I need to poke to get a circular build-depends resolved by bootstrapping on the buildds?
<Hobbsee> geser: lamont or infinity
<cprov> Hobbsee: yes, it does look like a sbuild problem to me too.
<Hobbsee> cprov: i thought the sbuild problem only changed the virtual package handling - and neither of those appear to be virtual packages
<cprov> Hobbsee: I didn't mean it was necessarily the same problem fixed this week by infinity, might be a sort of regression
<Hobbsee> cprov: would be a fairly obvious one - noticable
<Hobbsee> i would have thought
<cprov> geser: file a bug about this problem infinity and/or lamont will certainly show up in 6 or 7 hours.
<geser> ok
<geser> cprov: filed as bug #184565. Will they see it automatically or should I notify them about it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184565 in soyuz "soyuz believes that "inst 0.0.6-3.1 ! >= wanted 0.0.5"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184565
<cprov> geser: thanks. I've subscribed infinity.
<ubotu> New bug: #184565 in launchpad-buildd "sbuild believes that "inst 0.0.6-3.1 ! >= wanted 0.0.5"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184565
<ubotu> New bug: #184598 in launchpad "Project specific, common debugging outputs definitions." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184598
<lamont> geser: infinity - and the best way is to file a bug about it.
<ubotu> New bug: #184612 in malone "Can not upgrade to hardy with update-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184612
<geser> lamont: you mean for the bootstrapping on the builds? I've already filed those: bug #31098, bug #174851 and bug #184557
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 31098 in cmucl "Build-Depends dependency for cmucl cannot be satisfied (circular build-depends; needs manual bootstrapping on the buildd)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/31098
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174851 in mig "mig and gnumach need a manual boot-strapping on the buildds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174851
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184557 in jbossas4 "Circular build-depends, needs initial bootstrapping on the buildds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184557
<lamont> geser: yeah.  I was playing catchup on scrollback
<lamont> it was more of a "that's infinity, not me" kind of statement
<hendry> how do i find the bzr or vcs link to the https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/startupmanager project?
<kiko> hendry, well, that's an ubuntu package -- there's no bzr package for that. 
<ScottK> hendry: Look in the Debian Python Application Packaging Team svn on alioth.
<hendry> kiko & ScottK : thanks for your time
<Flare183> How do i create a ssh key?
<geser> Flare183: man ssh-keygen
<Flare183> geser: awesome thanks!
<Flare183> geser: ok now for the passphrase; am I supposed to even use a passphrase or am I supposed to create one like I did when i created my GPG key? or what?
<geser> Flare183: depends on what you want to do with the ssh key
<Flare183> geser: well i'm trying to editmy ssh keys for my first project on launchpad
<geser> without a passphrase everyone can use your ssh-key to login to the remote pc where the key is setup as authorized
<Flare183> that's not going to happen
<ScottK> Not until it does.
#launchpad 2009-01-12
<mtxcoll> hi, is anyone from the team around? i have an emergency
<mtxcoll> hello?
<spiv> mtxcoll: there are a few LP people around.  What's up?
<mtxcoll> hi, i inadvertently posted a response to a bug with my signature, which has my address and phone #
<mtxcoll> is it possible to delete that from the bug being tracked?
<spiv> spm: ^ one for you, I think
<mtxcoll> i'm hoping i can get rid of it before google indexes in cache
<mtxcoll> ....
<mtxcoll> hm i have to go soon so can i pm someone on the team the offending url?
<mtxcoll> unless there's a way i can directly delete the e-mail myself
<mwhudson> mtxcoll: /msg spm?
<mtxcoll> ok, i'll do that
<mtxcoll> sorry about that, i wasn't thinking before i sent the mail
<RAOF> Ok.  What the hell is happening here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~do-testers/+archive/+build/833678
<RAOF> gnome-do 0.7.95.1-0~stuff has had a number of hours to be published in that archive; why can't the builder find it?
<Hobbsee> sarah@neptune:~% dpkg --compare-versions 0.7.95.1-0~intrepid~ppa lt 0.7.95.1 && echo true
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> RAOF: because you failed at versioning, unfortunately ;)
<RAOF> !
<Hobbsee> you're requiring gnome-do (>= 0.7.95.1), but are giving a lower version number.
<RAOF> Right.  I'm just intrigued as to how 0.7.95.1-0 can be lower than 0.7.95.1
<Hobbsee> it's not
<Hobbsee> sarah@neptune:~% dpkg --compare-versions 0.7.95.1-0 eq 0.7.95.1 && echo true
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> but ~ is regarded as lower
<RAOF> Well, that's a trap I've not run into before :)
<Hobbsee> really?  surprising
 * Hobbsee has no idea why you're using -0, but shrug
 * Hobbsee would have expected you to run into ~ versioning before
<RAOF> Oh, I use it all the time.
<RAOF> This is the first time that foo-0~ < foo has hit me.
<Hobbsee> (the -0 isn't a problem in itself)
<Hobbsee> foo == foo-0 ;)
<Hobbsee> at least, according to dpkg
<Hobbsee> but fair enough
<RAOF> Actually, why does dpkg special-case -0?
<Hobbsee> it does?
<RAOF> foo < foo-1, but foo == foo-0
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure.  I presume it's because of the logic that 1.0 = 1.00000000 in maths, and so they decided to keep it
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: henninge | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<Kalidarn> anyone around that could wipe my launchpad repository, im having trouble uploading because i think i mucked up the version
<Kalidarn> and the logging thing doesn't let me upload anything now, i used 0ubuntu1 instead of 0ppa1
<Kalidarn> deleting the package hasn't let me upload the package (with same name and version using 0ppa1)
<henninge> bigjools: ^ is that something in your area of knowledge and power? ;-)
<Kalidarn> yeah i needed someone who is a launcpad admin to clear it for me :)
<Kalidarn> i asked some time during december but yeah most people weren't around then
<henninge> Kalidarn: you will have to file a question in any case to prove your identity.
<Kalidarn> ah true i suppose
<Kalidarn> where abouts do i do that
<henninge> Kalidarn: hang on ...
<Kalidarn> https://launchpad.net/~dcecchin/+archive in any case i've removed everything i can
<Kalidarn> its just the log being a pain in the ass :P
<henninge> Kalidarn: https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+addquestion
<Hobbsee> Kalidarn: you can't use the same version for the same package, even if you've deleted it.
<Kalidarn> yeah i know unless the log is cleared.
 * Hobbsee notes that should be added to the FAQ or something.
<Hobbsee> i don't think they'll do that.
<Kalidarn> which it isn't ideal to use the same version number scheme because of this particular conflict
<Hobbsee> you'll need to use another version.
<Kalidarn> that'
<Kalidarn> (thats what other users in ubuntu-motu) suggested i do
<wgrant> bigjools: 30 days doesn't seem very long...
<bigjools> Kalidarn: you have to bump the version
<Kalidarn> i figured you'd say that least its giving me a reufusal email
<Kalidarn> before it wouldn't even do that
<Kalidarn> Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution.
<Kalidarn> Not permitted to upload to the RELEASE pocket in a series in the 'CURRENT' state.
<Kalidarn> i guess thats because of the version.. hmm
<wgrant> No, that's because you're trying to upload to Ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> no, that would be because you're not uploading to a ppa...
<Kalidarn> oh ;)
<Kalidarn> oops
<wgrant> One would generally only not get an email if the package wasn't properly signed.
<Kalidarn> hmm i read https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Uploading
<Kalidarn> so i figured it was the correct way to do it
<bigjools> Hobbsee: despite your negativity, it is in the PPA instructions
<Hobbsee> $  dput my-ppa P_V_source.changes ?
<bigjools> regarding versions and deleting
<Hobbsee> oh
<Kalidarn> oh hang on my dput config got wiped :P
<Kalidarn> oops
<Kalidarn> its missing
<Kalidarn> oh no that's the other machine no it should be working
<Kalidarn> ie .dput.cf
<Kalidarn> indicates the same as what is at https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Uploading (except i replaced the particular line it talked about with my ppa name)
<wgrant> What is the command you are running to upload?
<Kalidarn> rather launchpad id
<Kalidarn> $  dput my-ppa P_V_source.changes
<Kalidarn> oh now i see the error
<Kalidarn> oops i didn't put the 'my ppa bit in'
<Kalidarn> only just got out of bed (didn't notice the actual space there)
<wgrant> That would do it.
<Kalidarn> hmm is it just the id or is it something longer
<Kalidarn> because now its telling me No host dcecchin found in config
<wgrant> It's the bit in the [].
<Kalidarn> ah there we go forgot the -ppa.
<Kalidarn> god im making nubby mistakes all over the place
<Kalidarn> oh yay it worked that time accepted
<Kalidarn> the other day i wasn't getting any email
<Kalidarn> of it being rejected or accepted
<wgrant> You probably forgot to sign the package.
<Hobbsee> bigjools: the documentation makes it seem like the easiest way to fix a bad source is by uploading a higher version number, but that if one waits long enough (ie, until the deletion goes through), it will be possible to use the same version number again.  Is it possible to get this clarified in the documentation?
<Kalidarn> wgrant, i did sign it
<Kalidarn> when i built the source
<Kalidarn> gpg: Signature made Mon 12 Jan 2009 22:03:10 CST using DSA key ID F2FE93F8
<Kalidarn> gpg: Good signature from "David Cecchin <dcecchin@gmail.com>"
<Kalidarn> the chances and dsc file were signed
<Kalidarn> *changes
 * wgrant has no idea, then.
<Hobbsee> where did you upload it to?
<Hobbsee> (not debian, one hopes?)
<Kalidarn> my own ppa seems to be working now
<Kalidarn> im not sure about the other day i remember i had done everything correctly because i'd only just read the faq
<Kalidarn> (and i hadn't just gotten out of bed)
<Kalidarn> and it was being funny it sent me the accepted email, but thats when i decided the version number was wrong, and then i couldn't do anything about it
<Kalidarn> someone was saying 0ppa1 comes before 0ubuntu1 in order of precedence or something
<Kalidarn> i forget it was almost a month ago
<Kalidarn> and that i'd have to consider doing package-x.x.x+cleaned-0ppa1 until jaunty came out or a new version of the package
<Kalidarn> i didn't want to do that at all :P
<wgrant> That is how archives work.
<maxb> Even if you *could* reset the PPA, you'd be preventing sane upgrades from working for anyone using those packages, if you decreased the version
<wgrant> Decreasing the version does not make sense.
<Kalidarn> yeah well i hadn't uploaded anything else
<Kalidarn> so i was prepared to start from scratch and learn from my nubby mistake
<Kalidarn> it was because i was following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete and it didn't really mention about using 0ppa1 instead of 0ubuntu1
<Kalidarn> because that article doesn't really have any entry there as to if your uploading to a ppa archive
<wgrant> It isn't a PPA packaging guide.
<Kalidarn> well yeah i kind of worked that out :P
<bigjools> Hobbsee: yes we can clear that up, thanks for the suggestion
<Hobbsee> bigjools: cool.
<Kalidarn> but now i know how things work it shouldn't be a problem :P
<maxb> Kalidarn: You know the official recommendation is ~ppa, not ppa ?
<Kalidarn> i did it wrong again :P
<maxb> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Versioning
<Kalidarn> suppose i can change it
<maxb> Granted it doesn't actually make a difference in the -0 case
<Kalidarn> still its nice to do things properly.
<maxb> And actually that page lacks a consideration of the complications that XubuntuY introduces
<Kalidarn> mktorrent (0.9.9-0~ppa1) intrepid; urgency=low
<Kalidarn> is that acceptable?
<wgrant> Quite.
<Kalidarn> okay well i'll reup it as that then
<maxb> well, it won't let you because that's less than what's there
<maxb> but it really doesn't matter in this case, because -0ppa is still less than -0ubuntu
<Kalidarn> ;( too late
<Kalidarn> i might just upload it for jaunty when that is out
<Kalidarn> its not like it's very important anyway
<Kalidarn> maxb, actually it accepted it
<Kalidarn> Accepted:
<Kalidarn>  OK: mktorrent_0.9.9.orig.tar.gz
<Kalidarn>  OK: mktorrent_0.9.9-0~ppa1.diff.gz
<Kalidarn>  OK: mktorrent_0.9.9-0~ppa1.dsc
<Kalidarn>      -> Component: main Section: net
<maxb> erm
<maxb> wha!?
<Kalidarn> its now building
<Kalidarn> ah i think i canned it
<maxb> So, erm, huh.
<Kalidarn> before it finished building the last one
<Kalidarn> https://launchpad.net/~dcecchin/+archive
<Kalidarn> its got the rotaty thing next to amd64 i386 lpia
<maxb> Maybe lp does let you go backwards if you wait sufficiently after deleting the old version
<Kalidarn> maybe
<Hobbsee> i'm told this is the case, yes
<maxb> I guess I didn't wait sufficiently when I tried it :-)
<Kalidarn> :)
<nhandler> Anyone know what is going on with the PPA lpia buildd?
<henninge> bigjools: ^
<Daviey> looooooooooooong backlog
<Daviey> i was estimated 4 hours until hammer time
<nhandler> Yeah, I know. /me has packages that were in there before he went to bed last night. The strange thing is, I just did a fresh PPA upload, and the lpia build for it already started
<bigjools> looking into it
<nhandler> :D
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: henninge (out to lunch) | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
 * henninge hopes to remember to reset the topic after lunch ...
<persia> maxb, Just a note on versioning: the official recommendation probably would benefit from changing.  -0~ppa1 < nothing at all, which is extra confusing.
<maxb> persia: odd, yes, but not likely to occur in real life, as that would imply a patched package turning into a native package?
<persia> Actually, there was a case reported only several hours ago, of someone trying to do a base (for upstream) followed by a -0~intrepid for intrepid, which failed.
<maxb> The bigger problem with the versioning recommendation as I see it is that if you do what it says and go from 1.0-1 to 1.0-2~ppa1, and then ubuntu releases a 1.0-1ubuntu1, the ppa one is still newer
<maxb> Why would a base for upstream be in a deb repository?
<persia> Because upstream uses launchpad, and wanted to give users a snapshot.
<persia> And yes, using 1.0-1ppa1 would solve that as well.  Abusing ~ isn't always best.
<maxb> So, what was upstream's repo?  a PPA?
<persia> Yep.
<maxb> but... if the upstream's PPA was building for jaunty, the ~intrepid would have been ok? And if the upstream's PPA was building for intrepid, the ~intrepid wouldn't have been needed at all?
<persia> Upstream wanted to build for several Ubuntu releases, and started with jaunty, and then started backporting.
<maxb> I don't understand why -0~intrepid would have failed
<persia> It's less than nothing at all.  1.0-0 == 1.0
<persia> So 1.0-0~ppa1 < 1.0
<maxb> But why does that matter? Isn't it normal and correct for a backport to be less than what it was backported from?
<persia> Yes, except PPAs don't work that way.
<maxb> eww
<maxb> Well something odd is going on. The last paragraph of https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Versioning recommends that backporting be done this way
<persia> Yes, but it presumes you're backporting from something other than your PPA.
<maxb> I read it as telling you that you can upload foo~intrepid1 and foo~hardy1 to the same ppa
<persia> You can, as long as you do it in the opposite order.
<maxb> persia: I just got an accepted mail from my PPA for a backport intrepid->hardy, by appending ~hardy1 :-)
<persia> For something you already had in your PPA as ~intrepid1 ?
<maxb> for something already there with no suffix
<maxb> i.e. 1.1.2-0~ppa2 to 1.1.2-0~ppa2~hardy1
<savvas> Does anyone why the lpia builds don't build? https://launchpad.net/~medigeek/+archive/+builds
<savvas> *anyone know
<savvas> Queued:  	13 hours ago
<savvas> Estimated build start: in 1 hour <- It's been saying this 13 hours ago :P
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/+builds suggests that something is broken somewhere, since all the buildds are idle, but there's a queue
<savvas> ah thanks maxb :)
<maxb> henninge: When you get back from lunch could you investigate? ^^^^
<persia> maxb, Interesting.  That's counter to the behaviour described as problematic earlier.
<persia> I still think the current documentation encourages pointless abuse of ~, but at least it's not specifically confusing
<maxb> I agree, I can't see any circumstance in which -XppaY or -XubuntuYppaZ wouldn't be reasonable
<maxb> Except for trying to be earlier than official backports, but ~ppa doesn't achieve that until we reach Ominous Ostrich, or whatever :-)
<persia> whereas the 1.0-2~ppa1 vs. 1.0-1ubuntu1 case you described earlier is easily understood.
<persia> Well, I'd make the argument that PPA users would want to supercede the official backports, as I'd hope most PPAs are feature or bugfix solutions, rather than just backports.
<maxb> true
<persia> If it's just a backport, seems easy enough to file a backports bug, get a buddy to ack it, and wait a week.
<maxb> Not for packages with extensive or eclectic rdepends
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: henninge | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<henninge> maxb: checking
<maxb> They look like they may have just unblocked
<henninge> maxb: there are problems with the buildds today but they are being worked on.
<bebraw> if there is someone who has right to delete trunk of a project, please contact me :) (there's a svn to bzr merge proposal which has become obsolete as i can handle it myself :) )
<bebraw> is there some default site where people put up their wiki btw?
<persia> There's no default wiki, no.
<henninge> bebraw: administrative requests need to be submitted using the answer tracker to verify your identity.
<bebraw> henninge, alright. makes sense :)
<bebraw> i'm just getting used to launchpad but so far it has seemed like a nice service :)
<henninge> bebraw: glad you like it!
<henninge> bebraw: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<henninge> brb
 * henninge is back
<thekorn> leonardr, hi, I'm reading your last post on news.launchpad.net, thanks for this new way of changing the status of a task,
<leonardr> thekorn, believe me, it's my pleasure
<thekorn> leonardr, however, I think task.description in the 2nd section is a bit misleading as bug_task objects don't have a "description" attribute
<leonardr> ok, you know better than i
<leonardr> do they have anything analagous to description?
<leonardr> what would you recommend therE?
<thekorn> what about changing it to bug.description
<leonardr> ok, that's not perfect but it will get the point across
<Kmos> hi! could someone approve this import? 7 days waiting... https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/babiloo/debian
<henninge> abentley: ^ ;-)
<abentley> Kmos: sorry, there is a bit of backlog due to the holidays.
<Kmos> abentley: ah ok =) np
<Kmos> thanks
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<abentley> sinzui: why does _preferredemail_cached need to be cleared?
<sinzui> abentley: You may have meant to ask the question in launchpad-reviews. Regardless, the answer is that that the object is in memory and in storms cache and the wrong answer will come out in methods that use that. Many do. Anytime we change the primary address, we manually clear the cache for the next step in the task to get a sane answer.
<sinzui> abentley: setPreferredEmail() is a common way this is done. In the case of SUSPENDED users, they are updated directly, so the cleared the cache manually in the test.
<energY> Hello
<energY> I want to make an open source game.
<energY> I have a launchpad account. I have some source-code.
<kiko> energY, all you need now is to register a project and push away
<energY> I can't upload with anything else than the bzr thing?
<beuno> energY, only tarballs for releases or bzr branches, yes
<beuno> you can get it to import SVN or CSV branches if you have a public-accessible server
<energY> Is there any other thing I can use so I can edit php files in my browser?
<beuno> energY, not within Launchpad, no
<pochu> hey there. Is it possible that a PPA uses $POCKET-updates for building packages? Uploading it to hardy-updates caused a rejection saying I should upload to RELEASE, but uploading to hardy didn't get the package from hardy-updates, causing a FTBFS due to a missing build-dependency
<wgrant> pochu: See https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+edit-dependencies
<wgrant> pochu: You can select the pocket (it's $distroseries-$pocket; -updates is a pocket) there.
<wgrant> Er.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+archive/+edit-dependencies
<wgrant> The default configuration pulls from -updates, but you might have already changed it.
<pochu> wgrant: thanks a lot. I guess it's the same for team PPAs?
<pochu> it is
<pochu> and it looks like it's set to default
<pochu> yet it didn't work
 * pochu tries again, just in case
<LaserJock> "To claim this team, enter one of the e-mail addresses it is associated with." what does "associated" mean here?
<wgrant> LaserJock: Linked as a team email address.
<wgrant> You can probably work out which address it was if it was automatically created.
<LaserJock> wgrant: ugg, who does that
<wgrant> Launchpad!
<LaserJock> oh, wait a sec
<LaserJock> so is it really gonna send an email to that address?
<wgrant> Yes.
<LaserJock> bah
<wgrant> You can ask an admin to do it for you manually, I suspect.
<LaserJock> I'm trying to set edubuntu-devel as the Maintainer for edubuntu packages
<LaserJock> if LP sends some sort of email to edubuntu-devel my guess is it'll end up in the spam trap
<wgrant> Ah, and that will have created that user... complain to an ~admin on the answer tracker, and they can probably sort it out for you without spamming people.
<pochu> it doesn't use hardy-updates with the default config :/
<pochu> cprov: ping ^ :)
<pochu> cprov: this should have used hardy-updates AFAICS, but it didn't: https://edge.launchpad.net/~elvis-team/+archive/+build/835308
<wgrant> Ah. P3As.
<pochu> eh right, sorry for not mentioning it
<cprov> pochu: P3As dependencies defaults to Release + Security only
<cprov> pochu: of course you can override it in +edit-dependencies
<pochu> cprov: https://edge.launchpad.net/~elvis-team/+archive/+edit-dependencies says default is security + recommended
<pochu> I guess recommended means -updates
<cprov> pochu: uhm, it's lying for P3As
<cprov> pochu: bug me
<pochu> cprov: sorry?
<cprov> pochu: the 'default' option presented in the UI (release + security + updates) internally represents "no dependencies overrides" which for P3As still hard-coded as release + security only
<pochu> ah
<pochu> so do you want a bug report?
<cprov> pochu: yes, please
<maxb> So, there's no difference between "Default" and "Security" at the moment?
<cprov> maxb: for private PPAs only.
<cprov> maxb: public PPAs dependencies are fully functional.
<maxb> aha, right
<cprov> maxb: the UI lies for P3A and doesn't make possible to users to select release + security + updates.
<pochu> cprov: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/316576
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 316576 in soyuz "P3As default dependencies don't include $distro-updates" [Undecided,New]
<pochu> cprov: do you have an estimation by when that could be fixed? If it's not soon, I'll have to workaround it :)
<pochu> (not that it'll be a big deal, but if you plan to fix it soon I can wait)
<cprov> pochu: I will work on it tonight and if everything is fine it can be CPed in edge tomorrow
<nhandler> cprov: Glad to hear that. I just experienced the same issue yesterday. I manually uploaded the required build-depends from -updates to the ppa to get around it
<pochu> cprov: you rock! thanks
<cprov> pochu: super!
<maxb> cprov: A while ago (last week?) we talked about how LP currently gets its Packages-arch-specific from CVS but needs to switch to HTTP or git - I was thinking of filing a bug on it (partially so there's somewhere which will tell me when it gets fixed :-) - does that makes sense?
<cprov> maxb: yes, it does. Adam Conrad was working on the P-a-s diff you found last week and will possibly switch for HTTP updates soonish.
<cprov> maxb: we should use a bug to track progress on this.
 * maxb files
#launchpad 2009-01-13
<alecwh> Hello, I would like to turn on my automatic vacation responder on Gmail, however, I'm worried that if I get bug report/question on my launchpad project, Gmail will respond to it with my vacation responder. How can I stop this from happening, or does Launchpad already protect against this?
<MTecknology> how do I make the firefox search bar not use google.com/firefox - anybody have a clue?
<MTecknology> sorry - wrong channel
<sinzui> alecwh: We have not added vacation handling to Launchpad yet. It is discussed from time to time.
<alecwh> sinzui: So, if I do get a bug report, my vacation responder on Gmail will reply to it, and it will show up on launchpad.net?
<sinzui> Yes
<alecwh> is there any way to temporarily disable my ability to reply to reports on Launchpad, so LP will just ignore them?
<Hobbsee> sinzui: is there any ETA on getting it done?
<maxb> Does Launchpad not watch out for the Precedence header for this sort of thing?
<Hobbsee> maxb: doesn't seem to, or doesn't work.  There have been some lovely bugs with many people and teams subscribed, and an autoresponder
<sinzui> Hobbsee it is on the priority list for this year, but it is not scheduled for development yet
<alecwh> are there any recommendations for avoiding this...? It is pretty important that I have a vacation responder.
<alecwh> And I don't want to clog up bug reports, questions, etc.
<Hobbsee> alecwh: afaik, there is no way to disable bugmail.
<Hobbsee> alecwh: although, if you changed your primary address to somewhere else (like a gmail account or something), then that would work
<Hobbsee> all the mail would be sent there, and just don't turn a responder on for that account
<alecwh> Hobbsee: not a bad idea, but I would also like the bug reports to be emailed to my primary email address. =(
<Hobbsee> either that, or you create filters that just send it straight to trash (or wherever your autoresponder won't respond to it)
<Hobbsee> alecwh: you can change it back when you get back
<maxb> "Precedence: bulk" seems to be the standard header for this sort of thing, and gmail's autoresponder does send it
<maxb> (If that's useful to put in a launchpad bug somewhere for when it gets done)
<alecwh> Hobbsee: well, I'll just have to go with that...
<alecwh> thanks.
<sinzui> Hobbsee: https://dev.launchpad.net/VersionThreeDotO/Registry I don't expect to be working on this kind of issue until the end of spring. Getting project registration will take up most of your time in the Registry.
<Hobbsee> alecwh: you're welcome.  There's really not a lot one can actually do, launchpad-side with mail
<Hobbsee> sinzui: spring.  Where are you?
<Hobbsee> sinzui: as in, which hemisphere's spring are you meaning?
<sinzui> Hobbsee: sorry. I am think 5 months
<Hobbsee> ah, right
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<Hobbsee> ahh, hidden teams :)
<sinzui> Hobbsee: That is happen now
<Hobbsee> they 404 on their project page, not 403?
<sinzui> I really must put gerrunds on the ends of my words
<sinzui> Hobbsee: They should get a 404. Trying to register a project under the same name should not imply the team exists
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> i guess the only part of that i've found is that it doesn't work for public teams with private ppas, which may not come under that banner
<sinzui> It does.
<sinzui> As does branches
<sinzui> I think there is a subtle amount of irony in that the two most important themes for the registry this year are make project and team organisation transparent, while also providing hidden projects and teams.
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Ryan52> is launchpad down?
<jml> Ryan52: I don't think so.
<jml> Ryan52: but it seems v. slow -- much more so than normal.
 * Ryan52 got "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
 * Hobbsee gets that too
<Hobbsee> edge's alive, productions down
<Hobbsee> jml: you tried edge, i presume?
<Ryan52> how do I get at edge? I've seen URL's to it, but don't have the muscle memory yet.
<jml> Hobbsee: yeah.
<Hobbsee> Ryan52: edge.launchpad.net
<Hobbsee> jml: try production ;)
<Ryan52> oh, right :p
<jml> Hobbsee: yeah, mthaddon just confirmed it's down.
<Hobbsee> ah, good
<mthaddon> Hobbsee: should be better now, we hope (have reverted some app servers away from the slave DB server)
<spm> .. for larger values of "some" :-)
<Ryan52> much better. thanks!
<RAOF> Is anyone on the PPA team looking at the long-standing bug preventing anything using mono from being built on the amd64 PPA buildds?
<RAOF> This is bug #270031
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270031 in launchpad-buildd "Mono segfaults on amd64 PPA buildds" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270031
<RAOF> This is getting a little annoying for gnome-do :/
<lifeless> RAOF: how is that a PPA bug
<RAOF> lifeless: mono only segfaults on the PPA buildds?
<lifeless> RAOF: sure sounds like a mono issue
<RAOF> The same source builds fine locally in a pbuilder or sbuild environment, and just fine on the main archive buildds.
<RAOF> Furthermore, the version of mono didn't change between it successfully building in the PPA and it segfaulting in the PPA.
<lifeless> I'm not denying that there is something about PPA's triggering it
<RAOF> It _might_ be a mono problem, but there's something pretty specific to the PPA buildds that triggers it.
<RAOF> Also, if it is a mono problem, I'm utterly incapable of debugging it, and access to the PPA chroots would be pretty invaluable for debugging.
<lifeless> getting a backtrace of the segfault would be useful
<lifeless> I think
<RAOF> I suppose I could upload a package which ran gdb mono in the build process.  Is gdb scriptable?
<mwhudson> yes
<RAOF> Hm. -x looks to be the winner.  Let's give that a try.
<mwhudson> it's a bit of a pest
<mwhudson> you'll probably want to put "set height 0" in your script to stop things like 'bt' stopping and asking you to hit return for more output
<RAOF> set pagination 0?
<RAOF> That's generally what I set; that'll work, right?
<mwhudson> oh mayber
<mwhudson> wow 'help set pagination' is helpful
<RAOF> Let's see if my awesome new package "mono-buildd-debug" works :)
<RAOF> Oh, dear lord.  mono-gac succeeds under gdb.  I hate you!
<mwhudson> that suggests a workaround :)
<mwhudson> or maybe >:)
<RAOF> I'll look at precisely what's segfaulting.
<Lns> Would this be the right place for feature requests in LP?
<Lns> or should I file a bug report..? ;)
<mwhudson> Lns: probably a bug report, not many people are around at this time of day
<Lns> mwhudson, right-o. =) thx
<Lns> how do you actually file a bug/feature request for LP? Whats the project name, its not launchpad :(
<Hobbsee> it is launchpad
<Lns> hrm..lemme try again i guesss
<Lns> oooooooooh, the numbers. Im blind. =p
<Lns> Can someone explain the tags feature in advanced bug reporting section?
<Lns> Where is it used?
<MFen> are there any restrictions on what i can put on my ppa? can i host software there that isn't part of any launchpad project?
<mwhudson> i think being open source is the only requirement
<MFen> i want to package a little python script but it isn't worth a whole launchpad project
<MFen> ok, that's good
<MFen> i might package my vimrcs too, my team uses them a lot
<MFen> not really sure how that would work though..
<Lns> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-report-tool/+bug/316645 - now see, since you see it here and a possible discussion might take place in reference to it, you see the importance of this feature on LP. :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 316645 in launchpad-report-tool "Feature request: Search existing IRC, mailing list logs periodically for affected packages/project tags/keywords and link to it in bug report" [Undecided,New]
<Lns> its like peeking through an interdimensional portal...whhoah. =p
<Lns> an alternate method might be to program ubottu / irc bots to post comments on LP referencing the irc log / line number of log that references the bug...
<Lns> but then you still need to think about mailiing lists too
<MFen> Lns: can it just fix the bugs too? i want to mention a bug in irc and then get a fix for it in an update the next morning
<Lns> MFen, maybe if you can easily transfer paypal money to the project to get it fixed in a certain time frame...who knows, it might at least be partially possible ;)
<Lns> sh*t thats actually not a bad idea either =p
<Lns> link to paypal for donations when you file a bug and the maintainers can either accept or not accept it
<Lns> if you are donating to get your bug fixed
<MFen> Lns: hell it sure isn't
<MFen> bugbot: pay google $50 to port chrome to linux kthx
<Lns> hmm.. it would have to dance lightly around the money issue though, i feel it'd be tricky to do it right and not seem like money is the focus (as it shouldnt be)
<Lns> kinda opens a big can of worms
<RAOF> AARGH!  I can't get mono to segfault under gdb on the PPA.
<MFen> lns: maybe the default would be bugbot: pay google $love to port chrom to linux kthx
<MFen> (btw, you guys seen LOLCODE? ﻿http://www.globalnerdy.com/2007/05/28/lolcode-the-lolcat-programming-language/ )
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: bigjools | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<spitfire_> can someone help me with devscripts?
<spitfire_> I don't know how to get them to sign sources/packages.
<spitfire_> with gpg
<wgrant> spitfire_: debsign
<wgrant> But debuild will do that automatically in most cases.
<spitfire_> peterz: but how to set devscripts conf file?
<spitfire_> wgrant: it doesn't
<spitfire_> Complaints about missing priv key.
<spitfire_> But I obviously got it.
<spitfire_> attaching -k<key> to dpkg-buildpackage works
<spitfire_> but I want to have that in-config
<spitfire_> I already edited /etc/devscripts.conf
<spitfire_> and entered that key.
<spitfire_> But it works only if specified manually, from command line by -k :/
<spitfire_> wgrant: do you know how to deal with devscripts.conf?
<spitfire_> anyone knows how to handle that?
<pochu_> spitfire_: I think exporting DEBEMAIL and DEBFULLNAME should be enough
<spitfire_> pochu_: I had.
<spitfire_> In .bashrc .
<spitfire_> An works for dch
<spitfire_> But not dpkg-buildpackage, nor pbuilder
<spitfire_> *But not for dpkg-buildpackage, nor pbuilder
<spitfire_> pochu_: and what about the issue with pbuilder?
<spitfire_> I bugged a report of gst-plugins-base, and you answered.
<spitfire_> any ideas about that?
<spitfire_> anybody?
<spitfire_> Does everyone here who has ppa does it manually?
<wgrant> spitfire_: I just set DEBEMAIL and co properly, and debuild does it all for me.
<spitfire_> :/
<spitfire_> I'll check if everything's ok, and if i haven' misspeled anything.
<spitfire_> wgrant:can the  character encoding be wrong?
<spitfire_> I sued to have problem with gpg
<spitfire_> showind strange sign in my last name:/
<spitfire_> *uset to have a problem
<spitfire_> *used
<spitfire_> fuck^^
<wgrant> I don't know.
<wgrant> My name is nice and boring.
<spitfire_> wgrant: any idea what the problem might be?
<spitfire_> my last name is Ślusarczyk:P
<spitfire_> so can you see it properly:P
<wgrant> Of course.
<spitfire_> yes, an "S" with "`"
<spitfire_> UTF8:P
<wgrant> ` or '?
<spitfire_> rather '
<wgrant> Right.
<spitfire_> But ie. gpg used to have a problem
<spitfire_> My first key had strange sign instead of it.
 * wgrant plays with some Unicode UIDs on a new key.
<spitfire_> Can it be a problem?
<wgrant> I don't know.
<wgrant> I'm about to find out.
<spitfire_> I'm on ubuntu 8.10, I haven't reconfigured encoding, just have set my local settings (Poland) and that's all.
<wgrant> spitfire_: I just used a thoroughly UTF-8 key UID to sign a package - debuild signed it automatically.
<wgrant> Do the characters show up properly when you list your key?
<spitfire_> yeah
<spitfire_> in the new key yes.
<spitfire_> dpkg-buildpackage -S
<spitfire_> gpg: [stdin]: clearsign failed: no private key
<spitfire_> wgrant: that's mine: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x7B00536E5351ED08D164CB152421F5647FDDB035&op=index
<spitfire_> does it display properly?
<spitfire_> my .bashrc http://pastebin.com/f4114e839
<spitfire_> sent as it is.
<spitfire_> can you see it encoding is the same in both:P
<spitfire_> wgrant: did you find out what's wrong?
<Fabien7> hello
<Fabien7> do you have a doc about importing sourceforge bug reports to launchpad trackers?
<Fabien7> or an automatic procedure for that?
<beuno> Fabien7, you want to move your project over from sourceforge?
<Fabien7> well, at least the bug reports for now
<Fabien7> maybe the whole stuff in a later stage
<Fabien7> the project is not too small (stellarium)
<beuno> Fabien7, if you file a question requesting it, an admin can get to it and do it for you: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: bigjools (at lunch) | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<Fabien7> OK, great :)
<Fabien7> and if I request a full move, an admin also will do it for me?
<beuno> Fabien7, I think so, yes. Maybe BjornT or gmb can confirm?
<gmb> Whatawhata?
 * gmb reads scrollback
<gmb> Fabien7: As beuno said, if you file a question we can kick off the process for migrating the bugs. It's pretty straightforward but it requires some work on our side.
<gmb> Fabien7: Out of interest, which SF project are you thinking of moving?
<Fabien7> Stellarium
 * gmb looks
<Fabien7> it's already in ubuntu and has a launchpad project
<Fabien7> we use it for translating maintly
<gmb> Fabien7: Cool. That makes life a bit easier.
<Fabien7> just 1 more question: is launchpad always so slow, or is ti just now?
<gmb> Fabien7: It's always a bit slow; we're working hard to improve that. Are you on a high latency connection?
<Fabien7> well, thanks guys, I need to leave, see you
<fta2> could someone edit the whiteboard of a branch owned by a team without being part of that team?
<fta2> someone i don't know just edited one of my branch.. scary :(
<fta2> +es
<afflux> fta2: that's possible, yes.
<fta2> afflux, really? it's bad. i feel unsafe now
<afflux> fta2: It looks like it's intended, but I'm not sure for what use cases.
<afflux> fta2: anyone can change any bug's status, so that looks rather like the idea behind launchpad
<fta2> that's a security issue. i wonder how upstream could trust lp to host their projects then.
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: bigjools | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<maxb> fta2: Really? The edit branch pages says that only the owning user or team can do so
<fta2> maxb, yes. I still have the email from LP.. And worse, it contains no diff, just the new version of the text.
<maxb> really? What branch, ooi?
<bigjools> fta2: can you give me the branch URL please?
<fta2> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/songbird/songbird.head
<bigjools> fta2: I'm told that the whiteboards are editable by anyone, by design
<fta2> :(
<ScottK> Doesn't make it a good design.
 * ScottK suggest filing bugs anyway.
<fta2> I/someone should blog about that, or something. so people are aware that they should not trust whiteboards
<fta2> in my case, the change was not evil, but it could have been
<bigjools> file a question or a bug and it'll get some attention from the Code team
<fta2> bigjools, bug 316773
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 316773 could not be found
<bigjools> fta2: thanks, I'll point someone from Code at it
<beuno> fta2, I agree that anyone-can-edit whiteboards aren't good
<beuno> comments are more appropriate
<janneke> how do i change the upstream VCS for https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/lilypond/trunk ?
<bigjools> janneke: let me find out for you
<bigjools> janneke: the best course of action is to request a new import
<janneke> bigjools: ok, will do that, thanks
<bigjools> welcome
<kroepke> hi! who would i best contact for stopping a vcs-import for a project?
<kroepke> we don't need to waste that resource any longer :)
<beuno> kroepke, just open a question requesting it:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<beuno> and an admin will kill it
<kroepke> beuno: great, thanks!
<beuno> kroepke, thanks for letting us know  :)
<kroepke> :)
<savvas> beuno: actually, I think it's https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar
<savvas> kroepke: ^ :)
<kroepke> oops :)
<beuno> savvas, kroepke either is fine
<kroepke> 'k, since it's already done
<savvas> ah ok then :)
<beuno> safe bet is /launchpad
<beuno> (more eyes on it)
<kroepke> it's not urgent (obviously), just so we can save some trees in the process
<vorian> did you guys just update the ssl cert?
<bigjools> vorian: no, what's your problem?
<vorian> i just got a ssl_error_bad_cert_domain
<andrea-bs> there are some parts of the page that are loaded via HTTP
<bigjools> vorian: ok, it's a known problem and should be fixed when edge is updated next
<vorian> excellent
<vorian> I just wanted to make sure i wasn't getting spoofed
<andrea-bs> bigjools: I've reported bug 316352 yesterday, is it a duplicate?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316352 in launchpad "YUI is loaded via HTTP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316352
 * bigjools checks
<bigjools> andrea-bs: yes yours is a dupe, I'll mark it now
<andrea-bs> thanks, bigjools
<bigjools> np
<andrea-bs> bigjools: it's always a problem for me to file bugs checking for duplicates: I don't know the differences between -foundations and -registry
<andrea-bs> bigjools: perhaps launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+filebug should first list similar bugs before asking to select a project
<bigjools> andrea-bs: file them on launchpad itself, and our QA team will triage them to the right place
<bigjools> -registry is for the code that manages the fundamental data in LP, like people and projects
<bigjools> -foundations is the core code
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<jarnos> Would it be possible that Launchpad would show upstream changelog of a software?
<jarnos> ..when you are making a bug report. I am tired of writing bug reports of things fixed already upstream.
<Turl> hi
<Turl> my ppa packages got rejected with "PPA uploads must be for the RELEASE pocket."
<Turl> any idea¿
<bac> cprov: ^^
<LaserJock> mthaddon: ping
<mthaddon> LaserJock: hi
<LaserJock> mthaddon: regarding the claiming/merging of the edubuntu-devel LP team
<cprov> Turl: PPAs do not accept uploads to post-release pockets.
<LaserJock> mthaddon: what do you want me to do?
<cprov> Turl: you have to use: hardy, intrepid, jaunty instead of hardy-updates, intrepid-proposed, etc.
<mthaddon> LaserJock: there should be a link on https://launchpad.net/~edubuntu-devel saying "is this a team you run?" - if you click on that and activate the team
<LaserJock> mthaddon: right, but I dont' know what email address to put in there
<LaserJock> mthaddon: that's why I asked for admin help :-)
<cprov> Turl: despite of being published on the release pocket, PPA sources also fetch build dependencies from -security and -updates.
<mthaddon> LaserJock: I'm guessing "edubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com" from the question you posted
<LaserJock> cprov: that doesn't sound like a very good idea. People are then building on top of repos that their users may or may not have
<LaserJock> mthaddon: ok, but is that going to send an email to the list? I'll get stuck in the moderation queue I think
<Turl> thnks cprov
<cprov> LaserJock: including the PPA repo itself
<mthaddon> LaserJock: I'm not sure to be honest - it's the only way I can think of to try and get around the current bug
<LaserJock> cprov: but what if you build on -updates but the users doesn't have -updates enabled? you can get some mismatches
<cprov> LaserJock: meaning, if you know enough to enable a PPA, you also know that its binaries were built against -updates & security (or other specific archive deps listed in the PPA page)
<cprov> LaserJock: worst case scenario is that the user won't be able to rebuild the source locally.
<LaserJock> cprov: wait wait
<LaserJock> cprov: the UI says nothing about building on -updates and -security
<cprov> LaserJock: people extremely conservative about build-deps should only use PPA that only depends on Release pocket.
<LaserJock> cprov: and worst case scenario is that PPA binaries are uninstallable
<LaserJock> cprov: maybe I came in too late to the conversation but I thought you were saying that PPAs automatically build on -security and -updates
<cprov> LaserJock: building on -updates + -security is the default build environment
<LaserJock> ok, so then that is very much an issue if users have turned off either
<cprov> LaserJock: if you modify the bulding environment it will be listed in the PPA page.
<LaserJock> you're assuming people will have -updates and -security enabled when using the PPA
<cprov> example, https://edge.launchpad.net/~cprov/+archive
<LaserJock> but you don't indicate anywhere that that is the case
<cprov> LaserJock: yes, and 99 % of the users do.
<LaserJock> doesn't matter
<LaserJock> that's a big no-no
<LaserJock> you're essentially mixing repos without telling anybody
<cprov> LaserJock: when you say *you* you mean the user, we are not doing anything automatically.
<LaserJock> no, the PPA is mixing repos
<LaserJock> and then not telling *anybody* the uploader nor the downloader
<cprov> LaserJock: what do you mean by "mixing" ?
<LaserJock> -security and -update are different repos
<cprov> LaserJock: the default ppa build env is exactly the same that the one used for upload to -updates
<cprov> what's new about it ?
<LaserJock> because you don't call the PPA -updates
<LaserJock> you call it main
<LaserJock> so you're mixing main, -updates, -security and calling it main
<cprov> release, main is a component ;)
<wgrant> LaserJock: You can't turn off security.
<LaserJock> wgrant: I can't?
<wgrant> LaserJock: +edit-dependencies does show the pockets, but +index should probably also say if it's changed from the default.
<wgrant> LaserJock: It's not a supported Ubuntu configuration.
<cprov> wgrant: agreed, we can do that.
<wgrant> Maybe it should always say, actually.
<LaserJock> yes
<wgrant> But that might be a bit confusing.
<wgrant> beuno will save the day.
 * beuno pops in
<LaserJock> you need to tell people what repos they must have enabled in order for the PPA to work
<LaserJock> it's ridiculous to hide part of it from users
<wgrant> In fact, there's no way for a user to see that without checking build logs.
<cprov> wgrant: since it's the default build behaviour, help.l.n/Packaging/PPA not would solve it.
<wgrant> cprov: That last phrase didn't make sense.
<cprov> wgrant: err, s/not/
<wgrant> And putting things there doesn't seem to be right; I take that as more of a document for PPA owners.
<beuno> cprov, I'll let you take note of this madness and bring it up at our sprint in a couple of weeks  :)
<cprov> beuno: fine
 * beuno goes back to fixing blueprints
<cprov> wgrant: I not keen about whether it's only documentation or a need note in the PPA page itself, both are easily fixable.
<wgrant> beuno: yay! They haven't been touched in years...
<beuno> wgrant, yeah, I'm trying to give it *some* love. Updating it to look 2.0-ish at a minimum  :)
<LaserJock> the PPA page itself should not that -updates and -security are required
<wgrant> Good, good.
<LaserJock> the help page could give the PPA owners the heads up
<wgrant> LaserJock: s/not/note/?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> I have a few users who turn off -updates and they should know what they're dealing with when using a PPA
<cprov> LaserJock: feel free file a bug
<wgrant> cprov: Which of the uses of Obsolete as a publishing status is wrong?
<wgrant> AFAICT you are trying to use it for two things which are completely different.
<wgrant> And that is confusing.
<stochastic> hi, I'm trying to upload my very first .deb to my PPA, I've registered my GPG and SSH keys and activated everything, what do I need to do to get the file into my PPA?
<cprov> wgrant: Obsolete == files not available anymore
<wgrant> cprov: ... you're going to remove files from obsolete distroseries too!?
<cprov> wgrant: we keep the metadata around (publishing date, changelogs, etc) but the actual files are gone.
<maxb> stochastic: Start with http://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<wgrant> That doesn't seem sane.
<wgrant> Does the distroteam think this is alright?
<wgrant> For PPAs, sure, although I think the period that they stick around should be a bit longer.
<stochastic> maxb, whoops I guess I didn't see the section on uploading
<cprov> wgrant: only superseded packages for obsolete distros are marked as Obsolete. The latest versions still Published.
<cprov> wgrant: 30 days isn't enough, you think ?
<wgrant> cprov: I know, and correct.
<wgrant> Removing history of a distribution feels like Debian.
<wgrant> And that's not something that Debian does that I like.
<jcastro> hi, I have a project that was being maintained by one person who wants to open up development a bit, so we created a new team and handed over the project to the new team. So next he needs to do a bzr push to ?? to get it under the team namespace?
<wgrant> jcastro: You can move the branch to be owned by the team.
<cprov> wgrant: binaries are consuming too much space already, it seems unsustainable at this rate.
<jcastro> ah, then it just works itself out?
<wgrant> jcastro: Yes.
<cprov> wgrant: we have to do something, I agree 30 days might be a little harsh, but we can certainly discuss a longer period.
<wgrant> cprov: You do have to do something, but I don't think you do for primary archives.
<LarstiQ> wgrant: removing history of a distribution is something Debian does? Not as far as I know, keeping archives way past slink.
<wgrant> LarstiQ: Yes, but they don't keep the packages that aren't published in the final release.
<wgrant> (except for snapshot.debian.net)
<jcastro> wgrant: it doesn't seem obvious to me how to move a branch to be owned by a team
<cprov> wgrant: but we will do something in the same direction soon
<wgrant> jcastro: Hit the edit button, which is next to what is, IIRC, the most often-missed button on Launchpad.
<wgrant> jcastro: The exclamation mark that is meant to look like a pencil next to the branch summary.
<jcastro> I don't even see that, I only see an edit whiteboard option
<wgrant> jcastro: You probably don't have privileges over the branch.
<jcastro> ah ok, I'll have him look
<LarstiQ> jcastro: alternatively, if you have a copy of the branch you want to make trunk, and you have access to the team, you could `bzr push:~team/product/trunk`
<LarstiQ> jcastro: like, I today did for lp:~bzr/bzr-hookless-email/trunk
<jcastro> oh neat, thanks!
<jcastro> thanks wgrant!
<wgrant> np
<Nafallo> morning wgrant
<stochastic> I'm trying to upload my first .deb to my PPA, but when I dput it I get a: gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found. Error
<stochastic> it's telling me it needs a signature file, how do I? where do I? etc...
<fred> "man gpg"
<stochastic> fred, that really does't explain things
<fred> search for an introduction to gpg then :p
<stochastic> so you're saying I need to run commands in gpg before uploading to the PPA
<fred> I don't use PPA, but that's what that error is saying.
<bigon> stochastic: you must generate your own key pair
<stochastic> I have a key
<stochastic> I even created the debuild with the -S flag
<stochastic> everything should be signed
<bigon> try to use debsign
<LaserJock> mthaddon: \o/, that worked, thanks a ton
<Ursinha> stochastic, let me find the help page for that
<mthaddon> LaserJock: sure, np
<stochastic> so is it the .changes file that I'll need to sign?
<Ursinha> stochastic, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<bigon> stochastic: and the .dsc
<Ursinha> this explain the steps
<stochastic> Ursinha, no, I'm walking through those steps but it's giving me this error
<stochastic> right after I do: $  dput my-ppa P_V_source.changes
<bigon> stochastic: is the email used in the changelog the same that the one in your key
<stochastic> yes, I double check that though
<stochastic> yes, they're identical
<stochastic> they're also identical to the launchpad account
<stochastic> sorry for the paste, but the full error reads: Checking Signature on .changes
<stochastic> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<stochastic> gpg: the signature could not be verified.
<stochastic> Please remember that the signature file (.sig or .asc)
<stochastic> should be the first file given on the command line.
<stochastic> No signature on /var/cache/pbuilder/result/calf_0.0.17-0ubuntu1_i386.changes.
<fiasco> how from away is are the web services API from being released to the 'public'? in particular the restful API?
<fiasco> -is
<stochastic> bigon, thanks, debsign took care of it
<lamalex> How do I mark a blueprint as "won't implement"?
<thumper> lamalex: priority "Not" ?
<stochastic> hi, I'm just curious, I've built and uploaded a package for jaunty to my PPA, but now I'd like to upload the same package for intrepid, what steps are needed to adjust it?
<wgrant> fiasco: It's still in beta, but it's public...
<wgrant> stochastic: debuild will tell you why it didn't sign it - it tries to sign automatically unless you pass it -us -uc
<stochastic> wgrant, turns out I was trying to upload the binary version rather than the source
<wgrant> stochastic: Ah, that would do it.
<fiasco> wgrant: orly! so we can use it? I found it really hard to navigate around launchpad and find what I was looking for
<fiasco> wgrant: don't suppose you have some handy urls that show you how to use the resful api?
<wgrant> fiasco: launchpadlib makes it really easy to use from Python. https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<fiasco> wgrant: using drupal intergration (PHP)
<fiasco> wgrant: sou would have to write a lib to intergrate PHP with python
<wgrant> Ah, you'll probably have to implement it yourself, then.
<wgrant> No, you don't have to use Python at all.
<wgrant> launchpadlib is just very convenient for doing it.
<fiasco> wgrant: sorry I'm not following, how would I implement it?
<fiasco> does the launchpadlib use rest?
<wgrant> fiasco: See https://help.launchpad.net/API
<fiasco> could I use this as a guide?
<wgrant> Note the second bullet.
<fiasco> wgrant: yes, I've seen this before - not the most descriptive
 * fiasco clicks on the hacking document
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/API/Hacking isn't bad.
<fiasco> wgrant: read that now :)
<glen> sorry for silly question, how do i checkout or browse code for this project? https://code.launchpad.net/ipod-convenience
<glen> $ bzr branch lp:ipod-convenience trunk
<glen> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:ipod-convenience": Series trunk on ipod-convenience has no branch associated with i
<wgrant> bzr get lp:~ipod-touch/ipod-convenience/trunk
<wgrant> The owner of the project apparently didn't link the trunk branch to the trunk series.
<wgrant> And lp:ipod-convenience looks for the branch for the development series, which is trunk.
<glen> thanks
<oldman_> i'm a little confused
<oldman_> how do you cause the branchs in +approvedmerges to actually be merged into the trunk now they've been approved?
<thumper> oldman_: currently manually merge
<thumper> oldman_: plans are to intregrate with some tool
<oldman_> ah
<oldman_> so i need to bzr branch lp:project && bzr merge lp:approved-branch && bzr push ?
<thumper> if you don't already have lp:project locally then yes
<thumper> oldman_: although you are missing a bzr commit
<cody-somerville> oldman_, make sure you merge into the right branch
<oldman_> sure :)
<hagna> does lp have git support yet?
<RAOF> No.
<cody-somerville> Git is painful :(
<hagna> ahh too bad
<oldman_> thumper / cody-somerville another question about bzr and merge really
<oldman_> when I merge latest changes from another branch
<oldman_> all commit messages for those changes are available via bzr log
<thumper> yes
<oldman_> so a) why do I need to give a commit message when I want to commit them to my local repo
<oldman_> and b) is there some suggestion text to use as a commit message at this point
<thumper> because your comment might have nothing to do with theirs
<thumper> b) no
<thumper> it depends on why you are merging
<oldman_> ok
<thumper> you could say "merging xyz to fix abc"
<thumper> or just "Merging trunk"
<thumper> or something
<oldman_> yeah normally that is what I do
<thumper> you may also need to resolve conflicts
<thumper> sometimes
<spitfire> Philip5: I've got the question about your repo
<Philip5> spitfire: shoot
<spitfire> why don't you keyword your build properly?
<spitfire> with ~
<spitfire> like xine-1ubuntu2~ppa1
<Philip5> good question
<Philip5> no reason just a miss in all cases....
<spitfire> Philip5: It can cause problems
<spitfire> And if it can it WILL :/
<Philip5> spitfire: i'll correct it when i update... but thanks for the notice
<spitfire> btw.
<spitfire> you're uploader already, you might know:P
<spitfire> I can't configure devscripts to sign my pkgs automatically
<Philip5> uploader in what way?
<spitfire> it always says :no private key found"
<spitfire> uploader in the way you have signed repo
<wgrant> spitfire: You need to have your name, comment and email address in the changelog line match a UID on your key *exactly*.
<Philip5> spitfire: true but it's just my own repo with a key
<spitfire> wgrant: wait.
<spitfire> But if i added comment in gpg key?
<spitfire> Like: Mieszko Ślusarczyk (spitfire) <mieszkoslusarczyk#gmail.com>
<oldman_> it'd be nice if a --fixes lp:12345 change in trunk automatically caused the bug status to be changed to Fix Committed
<Philip5> i think it use your mailadress and not the rest... but i'm not sure
<spitfire> and in changelog I have Mieszko Ślusarczyk <mieszkoslusarczyk#gmail.com>
<wgrant> spitfire: YOu need your changelog line to contain exactly 'Mieszko Ślusarczyk (spitfire) <mieszkoslusarczyk#gmail.com>'
<spitfire> wgrant: ^^
<wgrant> And that email address is wrong; your package may well be rejected.
<spitfire> wgrant: so i should append (spitfire) to my name?
<wgrant> Yes.
<spitfire> ok
<Philip5> spitfire: are you using my repo or just some packages from it?
<spitfire> wgrant: fuck te hell it works :P
<wgrant> spitfire: Excellent. Did you change the @ to a # just for the channel, or is that really what it says on the key?
<spitfire> wgrant: yeah ;)
<wgrant> To which bit?
<spitfire> i changed for orc
<spitfire> @ to #
<wgrant> Oh, good.
<spitfire> wgrant: to prevent spam
<wgrant> Of course.
<spitfire> irc ets logged, and bots search google:P
<wgrant> But I thought you might have done it on your key for the same reason.
<spitfire> Philip5: some of it.
<spitfire> of course not all pkges:P
<spitfire> but I don't like it superseding my pkges.
<Philip5> spitfire: hope it worked like a charm so far... i mostly upload packages that i use myself
<spitfire> So I sometimes have to loch them in synaptic
<Philip5> you need to do that if you dont want to do that
<spitfire> Philip5: I had some conflicts, but can't say if it was because of you repo.
<spitfire> Philip5: but in the future -  keyword them ~
<Philip5> usually they get solved with a  aptitude dist-upgrade
<spitfire> Philip5: I haven't looked into it seriously: do you  make all packages for amd64?
<Philip5> no
<Philip5> almost none
<spitfire> :/
<spitfire> So I'll leave just your deb-src :P
<spitfire> and build them myself :P
<Philip5> i don't use 64bit myself so i only make them on request
<wgrant> That's what PPAs are for.
<spitfire> Philip5: why?
<spitfire> Don't you have at least core2?
<Philip5> wgrant: i now but when i started to use ppa it was soo slow especially when i had to wait for a dependency package to be built before the main app
<Philip5> yes
<wgrant> Philip5: You now shouldn't have to wait more than 20 minutes for a package to be published, and most things start building within a few seconds.
<Philip5> but i have had so much problem getting some apps to work with 64bit so i use 32bit for old times sake were i know things work :)
<Philip5> mostly thinking of sun java and flash
<Philip5> wgrant: i know it's working much better now but when i started with the repo i was betatesting the ppa-service and it wasn't that fast at the time
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Yes.
<spitfire> Philip5: 64 bit a problem
<spitfire> I guess you haven't used it for at leas one year
<spitfire> *64 bit a problem?
<spitfire> oh
<spitfire> he left:P
<spitfire> wgrant: even flash is now 64 bit:P
<spitfire> (I don't use it, i prefer gecko-mediaplayer for youtube).
<Nafallo> spitfire: rather, he's playing Unreal Tournament.
<spitfire> who Philip5 ?
<Nafallo> yes
#launchpad 2009-01-14
<maxb> Hi, is there an appropriate place to file a bug on the content of help.launchpad.net?
<lifeless> bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> lifeless: Not https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-documentation?
<lifeless> wgrant: well, I err on the side of generality
<lifeless> wgrant: better to have a larger audience with the right knowledge make it finer if its in the wrong place, than a small audience recategorise it later
<wgrant> lifeless: Very true.
<Philip5> spitfire: but now i'm back :)
<spitfire> Philip5: 64 bit is no problem now;)
<spitfire> Really.
<spitfire> wgrant: is there a way to translate launchpad itself?
<Philip5> spitfire: i know... it's just for old times sake
<spitfire> Philip5: switch, your builds will be fatser:P
<spitfire> *faster
<lifeless> spitfire: not yet
<Philip5> maybe next time i reinstall
<wgrant> spitfire: I don't believe so.
<lifeless> spitfire: its been discussed but not implemented
<wgrant> But I have real work that needs doing now.
<spitfire> lifeless: why not?
<wgrant> So I must depart.
<spitfire> lifeless: what has been discussed?
<LaserJock> wgrant: whoa? work?! :-)
<lifeless> spitfire: 11:12 < spitfire> wgrant: is there a way to translate launchpad itself?
<Philip5> spitfire: btw, how did you find out about my repo?
<spitfire> Philip5: googled for something.
<Philip5> aha
<spitfire> Didn't got straight to your mainpage,
<spitfire> just in the middle of you repo:P
<Philip5> it's not that advertised :)
<maxb> Once signed PPAs actually come to fruition, *then* PPAs will be really cool
<savvas> maxb: there's a bug for that, it's done, but not for all users of launchpad - still being tested :)
<maxb> they tease us saying that it might happen this week :-)
<spitfire> Philip5: advertise yourself
<spitfire> Do you have a blog?
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> it's not the purpose i do it any way
<kfogel> Anyone here can help me test if some bizarre help.launchpad.net behavior I'm seeing is due to my browser or due to the server?
<kfogel> To test, go to any inner page --
<lifeless> kfogel: don't ask to ask :P
<kfogel> say, https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey --
<kfogel> lifeless: right
<kfogel> then once you're there, go click in the upper left to be taken to the home page of help.l.n.
<kfogel> I get redirected back to the inner page I came from every time.
<kfogel> Doesn't matter which inner page it is.
<kfogel> lifeless: does the above happen for you too?
<lifeless> kfogel: no
<kfogel> hmmmm.
<kfogel> I'll restart my browser and see what happens.
<spm> kfogel: might be worth crosschecking with a different browser on the same machine?
<kfogel> spm: epiphany doesn't show the bug
<spm> kfogel: hmmm. have you got adblock/cookie blocking type stuff active? Perhaps whitelist *lp.net?
<kfogel> spm: I'll poke around.  Right now I've got more FFox state than I can comfortably dump, so I'm just going to live with it until that stuff is done.
<spm> kfogel: sure - failing that, I can always snarf the logs (i think for help.lp.net as well) and we can see what/where you're going
<kfogel> spm: it seems so overwhelmingly like to be a client-end problem that I wouldn't worry about it if I were you.  It doesn't reproduce for lifeless, and it doesn't reproduce for me in a different browser.  Translation: cosmic rays.
<spm> kfogel: I've tended to have more issues with sunspots - but do ack cosmic rays as a source of woe :-)
<Cayal> How do I use the bzr launchpad-login command?
<Cayal> When I try it tells me that (url) had been permanently redirected to (url).
<mwhudson> bzr launchpad-login <your username *in lowercase*>
<Cayal> When I try that it tells me that cayal isn't registered with Launchpad.
<Cayal> Cayal is recognized but doesn't work, cayal isn't recognized. As far as I know, that's my openID.
<Cayal> bzr: ERROR: The user name cayal is not registered on Launchpad.
<mwhudson> well
<mwhudson> what is your username on launchpad?
<Cayal> My launchpad username is Cayal.
<mwhudson> i.e. go to launchpad.net, login, click your name and paste the link here
<mwhudson> Cayal: there is a difference between 'username' and 'real name'
<mwhudson> if your username was cayal, there would be a page at https://edge.launchpad.net/~cayal
<Cayal> OK, founf it.
<Cayal> d*
<mwhudson> cool
<Cayal> bzr: ERROR: The user cayalcayalcayal has not registered any SSH keys with Launchpad.
<mwhudson> https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editsshkeys
<mwhudson> Cayal: also, https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair?action=show&redirect=CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<calc> anyone know how to reassign a bug without creating a new task if it is assigned outside of ubuntu and needs to be on a package in ubuntu?
<calc> bug 316692
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316692 in openoffice-pkgs "Chart data taken from first sheet only" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316692
<calc> that bug needs to be assigned to openoffice.org in ubuntu
<calc> i tried changing it to 'openoffice.org' or 'ubuntu' and it rejected both
<calc> i was hoping to be able to not mark it as invalid since we still don't have the ability to delete invalid tasks
<wgrant> calc: You can't.
<calc> doh :(
<wgrant> YOu'll soon be able to delete bugtasks or at least hide them, though, IIRC.
<calc> will hiding them make the bug mails go away as well?
<spm> calc: does 'also affects distro' give you what you want? (guessing here - don't know per se)
<calc> spm: well that doesn't get around the can't get rid of bugtasks issue, but yes it works ok for now, i knew about that though
<spm> cool
<emmajane> thumper, thanks. :)
<thumper> emmajane: do you have a copy of the trunk branch locally already?
<thumper> emmajane: I'm guessing that is what you based your work on
<emmajane> I have downloaded ubuntu-desktop-course, yes.
<thumper> ok
<thumper> you'll want to do something like:
<thumper> cd trunk-branch-location
<thumper> bzr pull # to make sure you have the lastest
<thumper> bzr merge ../udc-804 # assuming that is the location of your branch
<emmajane> bzr pull won't get main though, will it?
<thumper> ahh..
 * emmajane waves at dinda
<thumper> did you branch from trunk to start your work?
<thumper> without keeping a local copy of trunk somewhere?
<emmajane> pfffffffbt. No. I didn't learn *that* step. I pushed with a different name.
<thumper> :)
 * dinda waves at the room
<thumper> emmajane: is your branch a standalone branch (with its own repo)?
<emmajane> thumper, I am mildly useless but *totally* enthusiastic. :)
<emmajane> thumper, I downloaded my current files by using bzr branch lp:ubuntu-desktop-course
<thumper> ok
<emmajane> and then I edited them without even making a new copy.
<thumper> how big is the branch (in disk space?)
<emmajane> (which over and over again I'm realizing is BAD and WRONG)
<emmajane> 500MB? ish?
<thumper> hmm
<emmajane> loads of images.
<thumper> ok, lets do some local magic
<emmajane> WOO!
<emmajane> I like magic.
<emmajane> btw, I'm comfortable at the command line.
<thumper> what is your current working directory called?
<thumper> emmajane: that is good, 'cause we're about to use it
<emmajane> ubuntu-desktop-course-fixes
<thumper> full dir from ~
<emmajane> /home/emmajane/ubuntu/ubuntu-desktop-course-fixes
<thumper> ok,
<thumper> cd ~/ubuntu
 * emmajane nods
<thumper> is there an ubuntu-desktop-course dir in there?
<thumper> already?
<thumper> and do you have 500 meg of spare space?#
<emmajane> yeah, but it doesn't have to be.
<emmajane> mv is also my friend.
<emmajane> GBs of spare room.
<emmajane> I can get this wrong multiple times.
<thumper> ok
<emmajane> moved the u-d-c folder
<thumper> what version of bzr do you have?
<emmajane> Bazaar (bzr) 1.6.1
<emmajane> it's an old repo though.
<emmajane> If that makes a difference.
<thumper> we can make a new one
<thumper> bzr init-repo --1.6 ubuntu-desktop-course
<emmajane> The Old Format. where you have to upload the whole thing from scratch every single change.
<emmajane> (which angers me a little bit)
<emmajane> new directory created
<thumper> cd ubuntu-desktop-course
<emmajane> .bzr folder is present and accounted for.
<thumper> emmajane: now, just checking, but the local copy of your udc-804 branch is located at ~/ubuntu/ubuntu-desktop-course=fixes?
<thumper> s/=/-
<emmajane> yup
<thumper> I think we can pass a format string to bzr branch, so lets try this
<thumper> bzr branch --1.6 ~/ubuntu/ubuntu-desktop-course-fixes
<emmajane> fail on the --1.6 part
<thumper> hmm
<emmajane> bzr: ERROR: no such option: --1.6
<thumper> ok, remove that bit
<emmajane> copying contents
<emmajane> done
<emmajane> building
<emmajane> done
<emmajane> branched
<thumper> ok
<emmajane> icky.
<emmajane> the whole folder is there.
<emmajane> not individual files.
<thumper> yes
<emmajane> I should have not done that from inside the new folder?
<thumper> yes, now if we go `bzr branch lp:ubuntu-desktop-course trunk` we shouldn't have to download any revisions
<emmajane> from which directory?
<thumper> sorry, misread your negative
<emmajane> spamming the channel:
<emmajane> emmajane@gollum:~/ubuntu/ubuntu-desktop-course$ ls -al
<emmajane> total 16
<emmajane> drwxr-xr-x  4 emmajane emmajane 4096 2009-01-13 22:32 .
<emmajane> drwxr-xr-x 14 emmajane emmajane 4096 2009-01-13 22:30 ..
<emmajane> drwxr-xr-x  4 emmajane emmajane 4096 2009-01-13 22:30 .bzr
<emmajane> drwxr-xr-x 14 emmajane emmajane 4096 2009-01-13 22:33 ubuntu-desktop-course-fixes
<thumper> correct
<emmajane> excellent.
<thumper> .bzr is repository
<thumper> we could rename u-d-c-f to udc-804
<emmajane> I'm happy if you're happy. :)
<thumper> so do the branch of trunk from that directory
<thumper> as in the ~/ubuntu/ubuntu-desktop-course one
 * emmajane blinks.
<emmajane> I'm not sure if I have done a bad thing.
<thumper> `bzr branch lp:ubuntu-desktop-course trunk`
<thumper> what bad thing
<emmajane> now I have three directories.
<thumper> what do you have?
<emmajane> .bzr, trunk, ubuntu-desktop-course-fixes
<thumper> yay
<emmajane> *phew*
<thumper> trunk is the main branch
<thumper> .bzr is the shared repo
<emmajane> It's only got up to 161.
<emmajane> the other one has 168
<thumper> ubuntu-desktop-course-fixes is your branch
 * emmajane nods
<thumper> trunk has revno 161?
<thumper> that would be right according to launchpad
<emmajane> yup
<emmajane> emmajane@gollum:~/ubuntu/ubuntu-desktop-course$ bzr branch lp:ubuntu-desktop-course trunk
<emmajane> Branched 161 revision(s).
<thumper> yes, that would be right
<emmajane> WOO!
<thumper> launchpad says that branch only has 161 revisions
<emmajane> Often Launchpad is right.
<thumper> it also says your branch has only 165
<thumper> have you not pushed latest?
<emmajane> I may have cheated and added another commit without remembering. :/
<thumper> or three?
<emmajane> maybe.
<dinda> emmajane: i think you added commits
<emmajane> should I curse now?
<thumper> bzr log --short to see what they are
<thumper> (in your branch dir)
<emmajane> short is not so short.
<thumper> --line gives one line per commit
<thumper> --short doesn't give not trunk revisions
<thumper> perhaps not so well named
<emmajane> 68: EmmaJane Hogbin 2009-01-13 Fixing CH10 objectives markup
<emmajane> 167: EmmaJane Hogbin 2009-01-13 Adjusting image sizes in Chapter 1
<emmajane> 166: EmmaJane Hogbin 2009-01-12 Fixing 'objectives' markup to use itemizedlists, not formalparas
<thumper> are you wanting to land all these?
<emmajane> yup
<emmajane> totally safe.
<thumper> sure?
<emmajane> yup.
<thumper> ok
<emmajane> thanks for double checking. :)
<thumper> cd into the trunk dir
<thumper> bzr merge ../ubuntu-desktop-course-fixes
<thumper> bzr commit
<emmajane> All changes applied successfully.
<thumper> bzr push --remember lp:ubuntu-desktop-course
<emmajane> it's thinking.
<thumper> on which bit?
<emmajane> the 0/0
<thumper> push or commit?
<emmajane> commit was easy.
<emmajane> All changes applied successfully
<emmajane> :)
<thumper> that was the merge
<thumper> :)
<emmajane> ha!
<emmajane> Committted revision 162.
<thumper> push may well think for a bit
 * dinda goes to LP to confirm
<emmajane> AND Pushed up to revision 162.
<thumper> it isn't as smart as it could be
<thumper> cool
<thumper> now
<thumper> to make sure your next branches are quicker
<thumper> bzr upgrade --1.6
<emmajane> I'm here to be your UI fool. :)
<emmajane> what's that do?
<thumper> it makes your branch be Branch Format 7]
<thumper> which means we can stack your branch on LP
<emmajane> will it make other people cry, or just make my life easier?
<thumper> just your life easier
<emmajane> excellent.
<wgrant> It will make anybody who uses a distro cry, won't it?
<thumper> the only thing would be others will need bzr 1.6 or later to get your branch from LP
<thumper> not trunk
<emmajane> ok
<emmajane> but I did that IN trunk.
<thumper> hang on
<thumper> ...
<emmajane> we didn't CD...
<thumper> no
<thumper> hmm
<emmajane> It's done, but apparently I have a backup.
<thumper> your workflow makes things a little different from how I work normally
<thumper> you do
<thumper> to be nice to others for now, we'll use that backup
<emmajane> also? i'm sort of one of very very very very few that have figured out how to get this far.
<emmajane> so it's ok if I have to reteach them. :)
<thumper> if all the others have bzr 1.6 or later, this'll be fine
<emmajane> They'll just assume they did something wrong. ;)
<thumper> heh
<thumper> are they all on ubuntu?
<emmajane> I'm willing to live with that.
<emmajane> yeah.
<emmajane> they are.
<thumper> ok
<thumper> then lets change trunk for format 1.6
<emmajane> except for the ones on windows, but who cares about them.
<thumper> hey, they should be on 1.10
<emmajane> they never contribute anyway. they just hang out in the channel.
 * emmajane is bad.
<thumper> let's confirm the formats with bzr info -v
<thumper> I'm interesting in the branch and repository format
<emmajane>  branch: Branch format 7
<emmajane>     repository: Packs 5 (adds stacking support, requires bzr 1.6)
<thumper> cool
<thumper> now to keep trunk up to date, just cd into trunk and go 'bzr pull'
<emmajane> did I already push stuff back to LP without noticing?
<dinda> thumper:  Thank you soooo much!  have to run, but will buy you a beer at allhands
<thumper> to get a new branch to work on, cd into ~/ubuntu/ubuntu-desktop-course
<thumper> and go bzr branch trunk my-fix
<thumper> my-fix branch should be in branch format 7
<thumper> which means when you go 'bzr push' you'll get a stacked branch, and not push much
<emmajane> ok those last four lines made my head explode.
<thumper> emmajane: yes, with 'bzr push --remember lp:ubuntu-destop-course'
<emmajane> this is very exciting news that LP is updated.
<emmajane> thank you.
<thumper> np
<emmajane> now... working copies.
<thumper> yes
<emmajane> AH
<emmajane> now I have four directories: .bzr, my-fix, trunk, ubuntu-desktop-course-fixes
<thumper> yes
<thumper> bzr info in my-fix branch should also show branch format 7
<emmajane> my-fix is also Branch format 7
<emmajane> yup
<thumper> care to confirm for me?
<thumper> yay
<emmajane> working tree 4
<emmajane> if that matters
<emmajane> Packs 5
<thumper> do you want to save a config setting so `bzr push` will automatically go to lp:~emmajane/ubuntu-desktop-course/$dirname?
<emmajane> I use bzr for other stuff too, so probably not.
<thumper> it would be just for this directory
<thumper> there is a file ~/.bazaar/locations.conf
<thumper> that allows directory settings
<emmajane> what's the advantage of having the setting?
<thumper> it means going `bzr push` for a new branch instead of `bzr push lp:~emmajane/ubuntu-desktop-course/my-branchname`
<emmajane> I'm worried I'd forget the magic was set and tell other people to use it and give them bad instructions.
<thumper> methinks we should document all this somewhere lovely
<emmajane> :)
<emmajane> I'm all about the documentation.
<thumper> emmajane: perhaps another day
<thumper> emmajane: just remind me
<emmajane> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training/KnowledgeBase <-- that's what we've been working from (and I've re-written from what was there bfeore)
<thumper> emmajane: and I'll try to get something on dev.launchpad.net wiki
<emmajane> that would be fantastic, thanks. :)
<emmajane> basically whatever I can do to make it easier, please let me know.
<thumper> sure
<thumper> I might get you to test it out sometime
<emmajane> absolutely :)
<rockstar> emmajane, I'm writing a blog post on configuring your ~/.bazaar/locations.conf as we speak.
<emmajane> WOO!
<thumper> rockstar: you rock
<thumper> rockstar: can you find a place in dev.launchpad.net/Code/SomethingCool and document too?
<rockstar> thumper, I think that goes without saying.  :)
<rockstar> thumper, NO!  That means less traffic to my blog!
<rockstar> :)
<thumper> rockstar: there will be blog traffic
<thumper> don't worry
<rockstar> Yea, I'll put something together.  Would be nice if MoinMoin did ReST, then I could just copy/paste.
<jml> http://code.mumak.net/2008/07/cool-launchpadbazaar-hack.html
<jml> maybe not quite the same thing
<rockstar> jml, I'm actually taking the cue from that post, going into more detail.
<jml> sweet
<troglon> whats the etiquette when referrences bugs (within launchpad) with similar traits? how do i link to the bugs?
<mwhudson> troglon: not quite sure what you're asking
<mwhudson> if you say "bug 1234" in a bug comment or branch description, it will be linkified
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1234 in launchpad-foundations "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234
<emmajane> troglon, Do you mean, "When is it ok to mark something as duplicate without the person getting upset becausee they thought they were original?"
<troglon> mwhudson: thanks; emmajane: no :)
<troglon> yes, i just want to reference them with a html link
<emmajane> *phew* cos I didn't have an answer for that one. :)
<troglon> i have also noticed the "Remote bug watches" box, can we use that for bugs within launchpad?
<troglon> or is that for dependences and whatnot?
<Peng_> Eep, YUI is served over plain HTTP.
<Peng_> Doesn't Yahoo! support HTTPS?
<Peng_> Oh, apparently not.
<Peng_> "(Generic bzr smart protocol error: Invalid http response for http://<url>/.bzr/smart: Unable ...)" Very helpful. :P
<wgrant> troglon: That's for telling Launchpad to watch the status of bugs in other bugtrackers than Launchpad.
<troglon> wgrant: ok, thanks
<troglon> are there formatting controls in bug reports?
<troglon> like <code> or <blockquote>?
<wgrant> No.
<troglon> \quit
<emmajane> rockstar, any chance you got your blog entry up?
<rockstar> emmajane, finishing it up now.
<emmajane> rockstar, awesome.
<emmajane> I've got the instructions that thumper gave me almost written up. I wanted to link to yours as the "next steps" :)
<rockstar> emmajane, http://theironlion.net/blog/2009/01/13/using-bazaar-launchpad-making-pushing-easy/
<rockstar> emmajane, it's got some formatting issues right now, but those are minor.
<emmajane> cool, thanks. :)
<rockstar> emmajane, no problem.  I have a few more on deck as well, particularly about shared repos and creating merge proposals without the web ui.
<emmajane> yay :)
<emmajane> rockstar, http://emmajane.net/node/884
<ScottK> rockstar: When you get to the one on merging, it might be nice to mention that if you request a merge with a team owned branch, EVERYONE in the team gets mail.
<ScottK> When the branch is owned by, say, ubutu-dev, that ends up being a lot of people.
<wgrant> They key is the subscription, not the ownership.
<ScottK> wgrant: So there's some way we can make it so ubuntu-dev doesn't get spammed everytime someone want to merge some mozilla branch somewhere?
<wgrant> Yes. Unsubscribe them from merge proposals for that branch.
<ScottK> Can you do that if you're the owner?
<rockstar> ScottK, not true.
 * rockstar sees that the issue has already been addressed.
<ScottK> OK.  I know i get the mails.
<rockstar> ScottK, in fact, reason it requires a subscription is because we didn't want to spam the ubuntu-dev team.  That's how much we love you.
<ScottK> rockstar and wgrant: I'm looking at a team owned branch and it's marked owner and subscriber.
<rockstar> Also, procmail ftw.
<ScottK> There's no unsubscribe link I can find.
 * ScottK prefers spamcop.
<rockstar> ScottK, procmail and spamcop do different things.
<rockstar> ScottK, link?
<ScottK> But they often accomplish the same result
<ScottK> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdeartwork/ubuntu
<ScottK> Is one.
<ScottK> So I unset default review team?
 * ScottK tries
<ScottK> Nope.  Can't do it.
<rockstar> ScottK, there's an edit link, right?
<ScottK> There is.
<rockstar> Click on it.  You should see a choice for code review level.
<ScottK> I'll repeat for the record that despite all the "You'll get used to it", I still find the U/I almost willfully obscure.
<rockstar> ScottK, we are working hard and fast on it.
<ScottK> Yeah, that's what I'm afraid of.
<wgrant> It hasn't changed much since the feature landed, so I have to doubt that.
<rockstar> ScottK, wgrant, you've seen the ui mockup videos?  I get forty stripes every week that they aren't implemented.
<rockstar> :)
<ScottK> rockstar: No.  If you just put the U/I back the way it was two years ago, I'll be happy.
 * ScottK is serious.
<rockstar> ScottK, do you happen to be favor git over bzr?
<ScottK> BTW, when I click on the edit thingy for default reviewer it lets me pick a team, but not set a level.
<ScottK> rockstar: I am learning both.  I find bzr easier to use and git is kicking my but.
<rockstar> ScottK, because default reviewer has no level.  Click the subscription.
<ScottK> Right.  Saw that.
<wgrant> rockstar: We see all these mockups.
<wgrant> But then they take ages to happen and happen in the wrong way.
<ScottK> It does look like it's now possible to disambiguate ownership from notifications.  That's progress.
<rockstar> ScottK, impressive.  I'm convinced that the people who absolutely love git are the people who think there was no innovation after the terminal.  :)
<ScottK> rockstar: Give me sub-second page load times and a lot of my U/I criticisms will go away.
<wgrant> +1
<ScottK> I find I use LP like I used to browse the web when I had dial up.
<rockstar> ScottK, agreed.  The ajax stuff will greatly increase that.
<ScottK> I open a bunch of windows to load while I'm reading one.
<ScottK> A year ago when I tried bzr and LP I found it too slow to be usable.
<ScottK> I'm trying it now and it still slow, but not unusably slow.
<ScottK> All I know is that when Ubuntu devs got asked for input on LP 'features' all performance related feature requests were rejected.
<rockstar> ScottK, I've heard this a lot recently.
<ScottK> I'll also throw in that my primary method of navigation in LP is typing urls.  That's not a win for U/I design and performance either.
<rockstar> ScottK, sounds like you need to build some special tools then.
<wgrant> I think URLs work well as part of the LP UI.
<ScottK> rockstar: No, that's your job.
<rockstar> I have a firefox bookmark set up so I can type lpbug 123456 and it'll expand to the bug url for 123456
<rockstar> ScottK, I suggest you do things like that.
<ScottK> If only I used Firefox.
<ScottK> It does look like mozillateam branches don't all notify ubuntu-dev anymore.  That is better.
<rockstar> ScottK, what are you using?
<ScottK> Konqueror mostly.  I do use Firefox some.
<rockstar> ScottK, you have a very specific workflow, so you'll need very specific tools.
<ScottK> Actually one thing I do like about the LP U/I is how it runs with CSS turned off.
<ScottK> It's reasonably usable on my phone that way.
<Hobbsee> I wish we could subscribe other people to entire packages.
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: mrevell | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<alkisg> I've packaged a GPL'ed _Windows_ application of mine into a .deb, which depends on wine, and now it installs and functions like a normal Linux application: .desktop menu, /usr/bin/myapp launcher, file associations etc. I want to upload this into my ppa, but of course I cannot use the usual makefiles etc. How can I do that? Can I upload a binary package?
<bigjools> alkisg: no, you need to make a source package
<RAOF_> The source package _could_ just be a tarball containing your binaries, though.
<bigjools> like the nvidia package, yes
<RAOF_> I'm not sure if that's within the PPA terms of thingy, though.
<bigjools> mrevell? ^
<alkisg> Where should I ask if it's within the PPA terms? Here? Some mailing list?
<mrevell> The PPA terms are here:
<alkisg> Of course I can upload the source, but it's Delphi source code, it won't be possible to be used with Makefiles etc
<mrevell> https://help.launchpad.net/PPATermsofUse
<al-maisan> alkisg: you can also ask a question here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+addquestion
<mrevell> I have to confess, I'm not sure of the answer but let's take a look
<alkisg> Thank you all
<alkisg> I'll add the question to have a "formal" answer
<mrevell> alkisg: This isn't an official answer, just now, but I think that so long as your Windows app is GPLed and the packages in the archive result in a working app on Ubuntu, you should be fine. Something similar, but not exactly the same, is the Flash install package that someone recently added to their PPA. It installs the install script, which then pulls the Flash binary from their site.
<nand> mrevell: okay, found the problem, should be resolved shorty
<mrevell> ah, great stuff, thanks nand!
<mrevell> nand: What was up?
<nand> The htaccess was filtering /launchpad* path in anticipation of the switch to Launchpad OpenID
<nand> which, if everything goes right, should happen shortly
<nand> (The Drupal LP OpenID module use the /launchpad path)
<mrevell> ah right
<mrevell> thanks for the update :)
<nand> mrevell: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/launchpad-net/ : here you go!
<mrevell> superb, thanks nand!
<nand> And I'd like to +1 the top request : "Launchpad Translations: Enable vandalization reporting"
<nand> :)
<mrevell> nand: :) Noted.
<laurent_> hi... I've some problems to display source code for mysql project. The error page told me to use this channel to get assistance
<laurent_> urls I'm trying to access are http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-5.1/files and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-5.0/files
<laurent_> is this a temporary problem?
<gary_poster> laurent_: It is temporary.  It should be back up soon.
<laurent_> thx
<savvas> laurent_: do you want to get the code or just view it?
<laurent_> I just wanted to view/get the history of a particular file
<laurent_> and I'm not really familiar with the bazaar client
<savvas> the command is simple, but I think you have to register in order to use it: bzr co lp:mysql-server/5.1 mysql
<beuno> laurent_, give it try now
<laurent_> it's okay now
<laurent_> thx
<laurent_> :)
<savvas> hm.. now that he mentioned it, how does someone get a particular file from the whole branch?
<spitfire> Hi.
<spitfire> Does anyone know how to use custom CFLAGS in pbuilder?
<stdin> spitfire: set it in your debian/rules
<spitfire> stdin: Is there any way I could do it globally?
<spitfire> I know I can do t like this.
<spitfire> But for example apt-builder can do that.
<spitfire> Without me having to modify debian/rules
<stdin> if you export a CFLAGS environment variable make should detect it
<spitfire> Again: does anyone know how to use custom CFLAGS in pbuilder? Globally WITHOUT modifying rules
<stdin> spitfire: a better place to ask is in #ubuntu-motu
<spitfire> stdin: I'll try.
<spitfire> So, for pbuilder I should do it in .pbuilderrc?
<laurent_> back to my problem (source code in launchpad not accessible) I can now browse the source but not see a specific file http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emysql/mysql-server/mysql-5.1/annotate/head%3A/sql/sql_insert.cc or http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-5.1/revision/2700
<spitfire> stdin: good tip
<spitfire> laurent_: I tried and didn't succeed.
<spitfire> wait:P
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<zul> hey does anyone know how to create milestones for projects
<beuno> zul, yes. You have to create them inside the series
<beuno> you can either create them on trunk, or create a new series (line of development) and create the milestone there
<zul> beuno: thanks
<andrea-bs> Is there an Atom feed for the assigned bugs for a person?
<lamalex> Are announcements offered in any format other than atom? Particularly JSON/
<lamalex> ^ would be a nice enhancement if not
<djsiegel> Hi, can someone tell me why I cannot edit a bug filed against my project? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/do-plugins/+bug/317217 I am unable to edit bug status, importance, assignee, or milestone.
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/317217/+text)
<beuno> djsiegel, because it's a duplicate of another one
<beuno> so that one is disabled
<djsiegel> beuno: ah! of course
<beuno> see where it says  "duplicate of..."
<djsiegel> beuno: thank you
<djsiegel> yes, i was working so fast I missed that
<beuno> but your observation is interesting, because it re-enforces kiko's theory of removing that information all together in dupes
<djsiegel> someone filled a bug that was just fixed, and I was in such a hurry to squash it
<djsiegel> beuno: yes, that info should be remove
<lamalex> djsiegel: i think i beat you to that oen
<djsiegel> maybe replaced with the same info on the other bug.
<statik> hey there rockstar, feel like approving a code import for me? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/fuse/trunk i'm anxious to start hacking on it
 * mwhudson gets in there first
<statik> thanks mwhudson!
<kiko> beuno, the presence of that information is just f** confusing :)
<beuno> kiko, yeah, I'll get to that after I finish my blueprints overhaul
<lamalex> kiko: is there a bug i can cc myself on?
<beuno> I'm estimating fixing tests to take anywhere from 2 hours to 2 years
<kiko> lamalex, beuno will be able to tell you -- and I don't think there's a lot of tests that cover dupes fwiw beuno :)
<beuno> kiko, oh no, I meant blueprints. I removed all the actions and moved them inline
<beuno> lamalex, no bug open for it, I'll do it now
<kiko-afk> okay, bbiab
<maxb> Does launchpad have any api for querying build status other than screenscraping https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+builds ?
<beuno> lamalex, bug 317244
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317244 in malone "Duplicate bugs shouldn't show the bugtask table" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317244
<lamalex> thanks
<beuno> djsiegel, ^
<rockstar> maxb, that would be a question for cprov or bigjools
<wgrant> maxb: Not at the moment.
<bigjools> coming RSN
<kiko-afk> bigjools, maxb, wgrant, is there a bug filed for it?
<wgrant> But we have pages that aggregate the information usefully.
<wgrant> Yes.
<bigjools> bug 276020
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276020 in soyuz "No API to manipulate PPAs and buildds" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276020
<kiko-afk> thanks
<lamalex> beuno: Do you know anything about the status of https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/270031 it looks pretty much ignored, but it's pretty serious
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 270031 in launchpad-buildd "Mono segfaults on amd64 PPA buildds" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<beuno> lamalex, no idea, but maybe cprov does
<beuno> he knows *everything*
<lamalex> cprov: ^
<cprov> lamalex: sorry, I don't know exactly what is happening with your build. I will have poke some expert (lamont or infinity).
<nhandler> cprov: By any chance did you get a chance to look at that P3A Dependency issue the other day?
<cprov> nhandler: yes, the cherry-pick is in progress.
<nhandler> You rock cprov
<cprov> nhandler: ehe, not really, but thanks
<ScottK> cprov: While you're in a cherry picking mood, any progress on packages-arch-specific and building source packages where only some don't get built on an arch?
<cprov> ScottK: the binary P-a-s issue ? no, sorry, didn't have a chance to get into it yet.
<ScottK> cprov: OK.  We're getting close to a month now ...  We'll shortly have KDE built on all archs except hppa (due to this bug).
<maxb> Why do people often say P3A here?
<maxb> ugh
<cprov> ScottK: yes, I know, I'm really sorry.
<maxb> ok, I figured it out moments after saying that
<cprov> :)
<ScottK> cprov: OK.  Just trying to nicely press a bit ....
<cprov> ScottK: it's fine I understand it, no worries.
 * cprov -> afk
<lamalex> cprov: thank you for at least looking into it
<cprov> lamalex: fear not, lamont or adam will figure that out for us
<lamalex> great, i'll be idleing, or the bugreport is probably a better place to post status
 * RAOF has just updated that bug, with the results of his 'upload a package that runs stuff under gdb during build' debugging.
<RAOF> Hm. Editing this bug tells me that there's no page in launchpad.
<wgrant> URL?
<RAOF> Hm.  It doesn't anymore.
<RAOF> Possibly it was a firefox-3.1 snafu, or transitory.
#launchpad 2009-01-15
<atcurtis> Does the lp repository browser/cset view not work?
<mwhudson> oh
<mwhudson> it usually works
<mwhudson> atcurtis: which page is giving you grief?
<atcurtis> I can't view any of my revisions or source tree at https://code.launchpad.net/~starbuggers/sakila-server/mysql-5.1-wl820
<mwhudson> oh mysql :(
<mwhudson> spm: want to do the honours?
<atcurtis> known issue?
<spm> mwhudson: I'd be delighted
<spm> mwhudson: 2.5
<spm> atcurtis: give it another 30ish seconds and try again?
<mwhudson> atcurtis: mysql branches are at the large end of what it can cope with comfortably, let's say
<atcurtis> spm: sure... I'll can give it a bit longer because I am going to get a drink.
<atcurtis> mwhudson: understood... it is a lot of stuff in one repo.
<mwhudson> if we restart it every so often it works for a while
<spm> there. looks to be fine now.
<mwhudson> actually on my plate today/tomorrow is making it more resilient, if not actually more efficient
<spm> mwhudson: promises promises....
<spm> mwhudson: you keep teasing us with these promises. :-P
<mwhudson> yes well, the other stuff i'm doing first inevitably takes longer than i'd hope :)
<atcurtis> thanks!
<CarlFK1> I wrote this, but now I cant edit it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<CarlFK1> I see "show/hide editing options" but I see no option to edit
<CarlFK1> found em
<CarlFK1> um.. I am 90% sure they weren't there at first
<dlynch> Am I the only one who cannot access https://launchpad.net ?
<CarlFK1> I think there is someone else near the south pole that is having troubles
<CarlFK1> worked for me though
<dlynch> I'm in Manila
<spm> dlynch: can you access https://launchpad.net/@@/launchpad-logo-and-name.png
<dlynch> spm: not so far.......
<spm> dlynch: ok. what does traceroute/mtr give?
<stub> dlynch: I can get there from Bangkok, but it is often slow. We are still going the wrong way around the planet (since the last cable cut - I don't think it is fixed yet).
<stub> dlynch: We should be going via Europe to the UK, but instead going via jp and us.
<dlynch> spm, stub: traceroute is giving me Hong Kong, Japan, West Coast, East Coast, then London, then no replies after gw0-0-gr.canonical.com
<spm> dlynch: what ipaddress are you coming from - the same as your irc?
<spm> can pm if you'd prefer
<stub> dlynch: That is the same as I'm seeing from Bangkok
<stub> dlynch: Lack of traceroute for that final few hops doesn't affect Launchpad
<stub> I used to go via Amsterdam with a much better ping ;-(
<spm> stub: just a better ping?
<stub> probably equates to packet loss too and other things.
<stub> Local Thai net is pretty conjested too - 300ms before I leave the country
<rockstar> Yikes.
<spm> heh. Tho you do get funkies. had one a month or so ago - from westcoast US traversed half of europe.
<stub> I do keep getting SSL dropouts to the UK
<spm> stub: when you mtr - do you see vanadium?
<stub> gw0, jujube. No vanadium.
<spm> hrmm - wonder if that actually means anything....
<stub> 4-5% packet loss in Japan, 2% in san jose, 4-5% in London
<spm> weird - I lose 0.4% in SanJose, but that's it
<dlynch> gw0 is 21 hops for me (plus the hops out of the local network)
<stub> I can improve packetloss by turning off bittorrent
<rockstar> stub, why would anyone ever do that?
<stub> Brings the pings down too ;)
<spm> sorry - our dogs were going nutso at a bluetonge lizard in the yard :-)
<spm> dlynch: so as we were chatting - sniffing tools. a simple test is ensure most network using tools are not running, and then capture the mtr traffic
<spm> so somthing trivial like 'sudo tcpdump -n' will dump pages of text to the console fairly quickly
<dlynch> so I shut down firefox etc, except IRC
<spm> no need to shut it down - just dont do any browsing at the same time
<dlynch> or do I keep firefox open with a page trying to access LP?
<spm> that works too. stop accessing LP. start the tcpdump. try and access LP. in that sequence
<dlynch> spm: ok, I'll do it in about 5 mins, when I finish upgrading ubuntu 9.04
<spm> dlynch: np.
<dlynch> ok, finally got the tcpdump: http://pastebin.com/d6b085393
<dlynch> spm: sorry that took so long ;)
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: intellectronica | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<stochastic> I've run into some issue uploading a package I'm working on to my PPA, I get this rejected message: phat_0.4.1-0ubuntu1.dsc: Section '-' is not valid
<stochastic> nevermind, #ubuntu-motu is answering my questions
<nil1> hi, I've pulled wrong stuff how can I reverse?
<andrea-bs> nil1: please, can you explain your situation better?
<nil1> oh everything is fine!!!! pull vs push English confusion, apology!!!
<andrea-bs> no problem :)
<nil1> but that's a good opportunity to get to know what I should if I push something wrong...
<andrea-bs> nil1: run `bzr uncommit` to your local branch and then push with the --overwrite option
<nil1> andrea-bs: what is the difference between uncommit and reverse?
<andrea-bs> nil1: uncommit removes the last commit from the branch, so it won't appear in the log; reverse remove the latest changes, but keeps the commit in the branch
<nil1> got it, thx!
<vadi2> Hi. I remember a while ago there was a Drupal module for authenticating Launchpad users. Does anyone know if a similar plugin has been made for Wordpress?
<mrevell> vadi2: It's something we're working on. Let me see if I can get some more info.
<vadi2> ok, thank you
 * NCommander is curious to see how much he broke by changing his launchpad uid
<jpds> NCommander: Chances are, you busted your @ubuntu email. :p
<NCommander> jpds, probably
<NCommander> Not that I used it ever
<NCommander> jpds, who do I bug to get that fixed :-)
<jpds> NCommander: Read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<NCommander> Works for me
<NCommander> Now I can actually use them
<NCommander> (my old LP ID predates my Ubuntu involvement, and I hated my nick)
 * NCommander hugs jpds 
<vadi2> mrevell: found anything?
 * jpds hugs NCommander.
<NCommander> Now I just need to decide if I'm going to keep firefox/thunderbird/sunbird, or just go to Seamonkey
<NCommander> (I'm getting a little tired having to install extensions for each app seperately)
<mrevell> vadi2: I should have an answer in 20 mins or so. Just need to wait for the right person to become available.
<vadi2> ah
<mrevell> vadi2: Still in testing right now. I'll post an update on the LP blog if there's more news
<vadi2> alrighty
<vadi2> thanks for your time
<mathiaz> hi - is it possible to grant access to a private branch to a team that is not the owner of the private branch?
<CarlFK1> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/317227  if I post that to a non edge person, they will get redirected to the right url, right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317227 in linux "skb_over_panic skbuff.c:128 invalid opcode: 0000 [1] SMP " [Undecided,New]
<CarlFK1> or better yet, is there a non edge url on the page somewhere I can click/copy?  or do I just drop edge from the url?
<charlie-tca> you can use https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/317227 and it will give the same bug report
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317227 in linux "skb_over_panic skbuff.c:128 invalid opcode: 0000 [1] SMP " [Undecided,New]
<maxb> You just drop edge. from the url
<sidnei> anyone available that can create a project group for me?
<Ursinha> bug 311690
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311690 in launchpad-foundations "Delay between blob submission and blob availability causes Launchpad to OOPS." [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311690
<Ursinha> thanks ubottu
<matsubara> sidnei: file a question in launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion with the project group name and the projects that should be under it. the CHR will take care of the request
<sidnei> matsubara: it's been sitting there for about a mont already :(
<sidnei> question 54843 fwiw
<matsubara> kiko-phone: ^\
<kiko-phone> what what?
<lamalex> anyone know who runs ubottu?
<Ursinha> lamalex, you should ask it
<Ursinha> ubottu, owner
<ubottu> This bot is owned by jussi01 - Questions about ubottu should be asked in #ubuntu-bots
<Ursinha> :)
<lamalex> good call
<sidnei> kiko-phone: question 54843, whenever you get a chance plz
<sidnei> kiko-phone: danke!
<kiko-phone> sidnei, no problemo! now get me some z3c lave
<sidnei> kiko-phone: would you get off the phone, i wouldn't mind talking to you :)
<sidnei> kiko-phone: still on the phone?
<kiko-phone> yeah
<kiko-phone> sidnei, you wanna talk over the phone too?
<sidnei> kiko-phone: not necessarily. i'm going away soon. just wanted to get my lp branch pushed somewhere, and i don't have access yet
<kiko-phone> sidnei, oh! access where?
<sidnei> kiko-phone: can't push to lp:~sidnei/launchpad/<branch>, if you know what that means
<kiko-phone> I do, but that's strange I think
<kiko-phone> let me fix it
<Philip5> spitfire_: btw, i reinstalled yesterday and went for 64bit now instead and i guess that mean there will be much more 64bit packages on my repo from now on :)
<sidnei> kiko-phone: are we there yet?
<spitfire_> Philip5: great ;)
<spitfire_> Right now I switched to 8.04, because of my inter graphics card.
<spitfire_> I'm going to backport few things.
<Philip5> oh
<spitfire_> It'll be a little hard.
<Philip5> i have some stuff backported for hardy in my hardy repo
<spitfire_> For example I need new pulseaudio, which can only work with bluez-4
<spitfire_> which is included since intrepid:/
<Philip5> that might be tricky
<spitfire_> Philip5: thanks, but when I do backporind I'm sure I haven't missed out anything.
<Philip5> oki
<spitfire_> I know bluez-thing will be tricky.
<spitfire_> I will backport some things from jauntu, some from intrepid, and debian-experimental.
<spitfire_> :)
<kiko-phone> sidnei, try now.
<sidnei> kiko-phone: seems to be working
<uws> i just made a mistake while pushing a branch to lp
<kiko-phone> sidnei, I likes the sound of dat!!
<uws> is it possible to remove a branch altogether?
<kiko-phone> uws, that is life. mistakes happen. yeah, you can just delete with the little minus next to the branch name
<jpds> uws: Mistake on one push or the whole branch?
<uws> i accidently pushed a branch for a gedit-plugin as a branch of gedit it self (which it clearly isn't)
<uws> jpds: whole new branch
<uws> lp:~uws/gedit/textsize
<uws> that one should be gone
<uws> i tried to remove the files using sftp
<uws> so the .bzr/ is already gone ;)
<uws> but it's still on the website and the directory itself is still there
<Chris`> Hey, can I speak to a LP sysadmin please?
<beuno> Chris`, what's up?
<Chris`> beuno: Do you mind if I were to query you?
<mwhudson> uws: little red minus sign icon next to the branch name
<beuno> Chris`, sure, go ahead
<mwhudson> uws: next time though, you can edit the branch and move it to a different project, no need to delete it
<sidnei> kiko-phone: you got mail (and branch)
<uws> mwhudson: ok thanks. there is no lp project for this plugin yet
<uws> mwhudson: is it okay to create one for really minor pet projects like editor plugins?
<mwhudson> uws: if you just clear the project field, it will become a +junk branch
<mwhudson> (in the spirit of http://www.samba.org/junkcode/)
<uws> mwhudson: say i have a branch on my machine, and i want to share it using LP, but there the branch is not related to a project, what is the syntax to use for "bzr push lp:???" ?
<mwhudson> uws: bzr push lp:~uws/+junk/branch-name
<uws> what is the "+" for?
<uws> "meta-project" or something?
<mwhudson> + isn't valid in project names
<mwhudson> so it's a marker that you're outside the project namespace i guess
<mwhudson> the "do i create a project or not" decision is a bit of a tricky one
<mwhudson> the question i ask is "do i want to be able to file bugs for this code", if not, it may as well stay +junk for the moment
<uws> ok, but the "+junk" seems a fixed string, e.g. "+playground" doesn't work (just tested this)
<uws> anyway, thanks. the ~uws/+junk/ will do
<mwhudson> yes
<mwhudson> maybe that would be a neat idea, allow +anything
<mwhudson> how this is all handled is a little bit up for discussion at the moment
<uws> ju
<uws> oops
<uws> junk sounds like "throw away anytime"
<uws> too negative for a place to publish the hard work of creative minds ;)
<mwhudson> right
<lamalex> but also you don't want LP turning into a place where people just push anything
 * lamalex goes back into the shadows
<Nafallo> is there an easy guide to setup translations for a project? :-)
<uws> lamalex: yeah, it's a trade off
<mwhudson> well, so long as it's still easy to find what you want, i don't see an excess of stuff as a problem
<mwhudson> (our sysadmins may thing differently, of course :)
<spm> mwhudson: 'rm -f' and 'drop database' solve pretty much all the space issues I've ever come across ;-)
<mwhudson> spm: doesn't quite meet the "conservation of inconvenience" threshold though
<spm> does for me!
<spm> :-P
<mwhudson> spm: you'd skip the awfful branches then somehow?
<spm> mwhudson: na. no favouritisim here
<spm> just move everything to g i t h u b :-P
 * rockstar slaps spm
<rockstar> :)
<spm> rockstar: the smiley was .. implied :-)
<rockstar> spm, oh, that slap was for no reason.  I just wanted to slap you.
<spm> :-)
<spm> *ouch*
<spm> ??
 * thumper slaps spm too
<thumper> no smiley fromme
<spm> :-D
 * wgrant slaps Launchpad, just to be different.
<Ursinha> where's beuno to slap spm too
 * thumper slaps the librarian
<thumper> mwhudson: I've lost your "fix" for bzr plugin loading
<spm> Ursinha: you're all too kind :-)
<thumper> mwhudson: damn, wrong channel
<kirkland> after uploading a .po/.pot file for translations in LP, who has to review that?
<kirkland> there's something about a human processing that needs to happen
<thumper> kirkland: I think a translations bod needs to eyeball it
<thumper> kirkland: however I'm not 100% on that
<kirkland> thumper: right, so that's a member of some LP team?
<kirkland> thumper: i'm curious what team that might be ;-)
<thumper> kirkland: maybe just a translation-expert?  not sure
<kirkland> thumper: hrm, okay
<mdke> kirkland: pretty sure it is someone in ~rosetta-admins
<kirkland> mdke: cheers!
<mdke> :)
<mathiaz> is it possible to grant access to a private branch to a team that is not the owner of the private branch?
<james_w> mathiaz: read access?
<mathiaz> so is it possible to grant read-only access for a private bzr branch to certain people?
<lifeless> mathiaz: yes
<lifeless> mathiaz: subscribe them
<djsiegel> Hello, the GNOME Do project has two main LP projects, do and do-plugins.
<djsiegel> People almost always file bugs that should be filed in do-plugins, in the do bug property.
<djsiegel> Is there a good way for us to say "Hey! Report plugin bugs at do-plugins..." ?
<djsiegel> It doesn't look Like I can put anything message at http://bugs.launchpad.net/do
<djsiegel> I need a big, flashy "your computer may be at risk" ad
<james_w> hi djsiegel, if you go to do's main page and go to "change details" you can fill in the box titled "If I’m reporting a bug, I should include, if possible:  (Optional)"
<james_w> that will be displayed on the bug reporting page
<james_w> though currently it's a little un-obvious, which I don't like
<wgrant> Completely unobvious, I'd say.
<djsiegel> Ah, wonderful!
<james_w> wgrant: the setting, or the guidelines on the reporting page?
<wgrant> Although it's better than it used to be, when it was in a bright yellow box.
<wgrant> james_w: Both!
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
#launchpad 2009-01-16
<wgrant> Is it intentional that branches for a project's development series are named lp:<project>/<series> outside their project page? Shouldn't it just be lp:<project>?
<BasicOSX>  Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<BasicOSX> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<BasicOSX> Thanks for your patience.
<wgrant> BasicOSX: Where did you get that error?
<danilos>  https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: danilos | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: danilos | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<hennige> Just my luck - dev.launchpad.net seems to be offline. Do you know anything about that, danilos?
<danilos> hennige: I just accidentally plugged the cord out of the socket, sorry, I'll plug it back in :)
<hennige> danilos: please do that ;)
<mrevell> hennige: I've asked IS to take a look. help.lp.net seems to be affected too
<mrevell> The dev and help wikis are back online
<theseinfeld> what is going on with launchpad that is so slow
<theseinfeld> network timeout, the server bugs.launchpad.net is taking too long to respond...
<papapep> hi! i've got a little problem that I would ask to you if there's a way to solve it...
<papapep> launchpad related, of course
<papapep> thanks: it seems I registered twice in launchpad, the first one I don't remember exactly when, and another one afterwoods, about two years ago.
<papapep> now I've got two accounts, but the one active, the last one
<papapep> has not exactly the name I want
<nhandler> papapep: You can merge the accounts
<papapep> wow! really?
<papapep> how?
<nhandler> One second, I'll get a link
<wgrant> papapep: Note that you can also easily change your account's name.
<nhandler> https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<papapep> wgrant: well, not really, when I try to update the second account name, lauchpad
<papapep> tells its occupied by another account (the first one...)
<papapep> nhandler: thanks a lot, I'll try to do it
<nhandler> :)
<papapep> nhandler: another problem....I don't have the mail account that I entered in the first account, so I am not able to receive  the instructions ....
<papapep> it seems I registered really a long time ago, the first time...as I don't have this mail account for ages
<nhandler> papapep: Then I think a Launchpad admin will need to do it for you.
<nhandler> But I'm not sure
<papapep> perhaps sending a mail to feedback@launchpad.net?
<papapep> or is there any admin here?
<kiko> papapep, I can merge accounts for you
<kiko> if that's what you need
<kiko> what are the accounts
<papapep> kiko: thanks!
<papapep> papapep, and papapep-gmail
<kiko> papapep, which one do you want to keep?
<papapep> papapep-gmail, afterwoods I'll change its name to papapep :-)
<kiko>     *   papapep@gmx.net
<kiko> okidoki
<kiko> papapep, done!
<papapep> thanks a lot!
<kiko> merging accounts is pretty cool
<papapep> yes!
<kiko> no problem, if you need anything else just ask
 * wgrant suspects that LH needs a good kicking.
<kiko> I hear somebody's going to work on LH next friday! :)
<beuno> and thursday!
<wgrant> And yesterday. Or was it the day before?
<wgrant> LH isn't entirely dead, but it times out more often than not and never gives me anything more than the title when it does work.
<kiko> that's the usual #launchpad trio's positive vibe I'm getting :)
<Hobbsee> kiko-phone: glad to see that you keep getting what you expect.  Wouldn't want to disappoint, after all.
<wgrant> No, no, I actually recall somebody lp-bzrish saying a day or two ago that he was going to work on it 'tomorrow'.
<kiko-phone> they  have medication for the permanently depressed you know!!
<kiko-phone> wgrant, maybe michael, but the plan is for a sprint (not a splint) next week in buenos aires
<wgrant> Aha.
<beuno> wgrant, mwhudson has been working on making LH and Apache get along better
<wgrant> Hey, it works now. And it's quick. Excellent.
<beuno> and, as kiko-phone mentioned, I have special guests next week!  :)
<wgrant> beuno: Good to know.
<kfogel> Can anyone translate this? http://linmagazine.co.il/enterprise/2009/01/16/launchpad-under-agpl
<kfogel> (Is it just repeating what the English says, in Hebrew?)
<vadi2> Launchpad today is awfully slow today (some actions don't even complete but get a network timeout). Is this known?
<stdin> kfogel: http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=&hl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Flinmagazine.co.il%2Fenterprise%2F2009%2F01%2F16%2Flaunchpad-under-agpl&sl=auto&tl=en
<theseinfeld> vadi2 yes
<theseinfeld> vadi2 and it sucks!
<vadi2> yeah
<theseinfeld> I've been fighting with it for the last 3 hours, almost...
<theseinfeld> and there are many things that fail due to slow LP, like uscan to check upstream etc...
<jpds> Some *.ubuntu.com sites are going slowly for me too, maybe someone's poking stuff in the DC.
<theseinfeld> yeah, jpds, I also had issues with wiki today... didn't check all...
<theseinfeld> might be related to alpha3? release yesterday?
<Ng> there are no current undertakings in our datacentres
<theseinfeld> so any valid explanation? I asked also in #launchpad-dev about this
<danilos> theseinfeld, vadi2: Launchpad team is working to resolve the issues, we believe we know what the root cause is
<vadi2> danilos: thank you
<theseinfeld> thanks danilos
<theseinfeld> hope is not DoS attack...
<danilos> theseinfeld: no, it's actually a step in improving performance (increasing redundancy) that is causing us "slight" issues
<danilos> theseinfeld: it's being actively worked on, afaik
<kfogel> stdin: thanks.  heh, it translates "Canonical" as "Knonikal"
<stdin> kfogel: yeah, I noticed that too
<maxb> The last comment in bug 125103 implied signed ppas would be this week... maybe someone in the know could add a revised estimate?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125103 in soyuz "ppa archives are not signed" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125103
<danilos> maxb: next Launchpad release is scheduled for January 28th
<danilos> maxb: oh, sorry, this is already released
<maxb> If the information in the bug is to be believed, the code has already been released, and it's just the lack of key generation
<danilos> maxb: and we do have signed PPAs afaik, let me check with teammates
<maxb> Celso's PPA is signed. I think that's about it for now?
<bigjools> right, we're waiting on some hardware with a random number generator so that there's enough entropy to sign all the PPAs
<bigjools> it'll be ready when it's ready, I don't know any more
<maxb> Would be great to have that in the bug comments, rather than an estimated date which is about to pass
<savvas> random number generator ?
<bigjools> yes, you need one to generate entropy
<savvas> oh cool
<savvas> wait.. the entropy I know has to do with energy and biometabolism :P
<savvas> never mind, I'll search for it
<nhandler> savvas: When you generate a key, you are told to move your mouse around and do stuff like that to make it more random. Same idea here
<jgastal> danilos: Hi, I'm considering hosting my open source project on launchpad it however does not yet have some features I want, is there someplace where I can find info on what features are targeted for the 2.2.1 and subsequent releases?
<savvas> nice hehe
<jpds> I usually hit: ctrl, alt, shift keys.
<danilos> jgastal: yeah, go to https://launchpad.net/launchpad-project and look at milestone pages (though, they are usually filled in only for one or two future milestones)
<danilos> jgastal: for longer term planning, we've got some data on https://dev.launchpad.net/VersionThreeDotO as well
<jgastal> danilos: thanks, I'll look at both of those
<danilos> jgastal: btw, do you mind sharing what bits are missing for you to be able to use Launchpad?
<savvas> nhandler: how much do such machines cost, out of curiosity?
<jgastal> danilos: not at all, there is one thing that for me is crucial, that is not yet available, that is some form of document sharing, like being able to upload an image or a text file to a blueprint
<nhandler> savvas: I have no idea.
<savvas> ok
<jgastal> danilos: another feature I would really like, but is not crucial is a project wiki.
<jgastal> danilos: I see both are proposed in the blueprints section of launchpad itself so I'm hoping they are scheduled to be implemented soon
<danilos> jgastal: ah, nice, both have been discussed over and over again, but nothing has been agreed on so far: since everybody is interested in those, it might happen sooner than anticipated, but it's hard to predict
<danilos> jgastal: it would mean some reshuffling of priorities, so it's hard to say when (considering it's also not the simplest thing around to implement)
<jgastal> danilos: Ah yes, I was about to ask what the issue might be. There is always a lack of developers. I imagine it would be quite cumbersome to implement that for something the size of launchpad.
<jgastal> danilos: forgot to mention something else I would like but also not crucial(and probably dificult to implement) is a "help wanted" section, where projects could post what kind of help they are seeking.
<danilos> jgastal: indeed, and everybody in the team would like to see that happen too :)
<danilos> jgastal: yeah, that one is probably of low priority, which means not in the near future
<danilos> low == lower than other stuff we mentioned here
<danilos> :)
<jgastal> danilos: that I imagined, but I guess being in launchpad might be enough to atract attention of people wanting to help so....
<jgastal> hehe
<jgastal> of courser we always want to add features, it is just not easy.
<danilos> it's not that hard to add features, it's harder to keep them working with everything else :)
<jgastal> well, thanks for the help. Got to go now.
<ignas> hi
<ignas> is there any open document on the internet that describes the way in which you are functionally testing launchpad?
<ignas> I am interested in - how are you creating the in memory (i assume) testing databases
<ignas> from what I know launchpad is using some kind of SQL database to store the data
<danilos> ignas: I don't know of any, though we'll probably be making our internal documentation public in the next few months
<danilos> ignas: it will show up on https://dev.launchpad.net/
<ignas> danilos: can you at least tell me the principle?
<ignas> danilos: like - are you using sqlite for testing and mysql for deployment
<ignas> or setting up a mysql server for each checkout
<danilos> ignas: no, database (postgres) is being used for testing as well
<danilos> ignas: I haven't worked much on the testing infrastructure, so don't know much more
<ignas> i see, are you setting up one for every checkout, or are developers just creating a "testing" database in their system postgress install
<danilos> ignas: testing database is created by each developer on their own system (though it's done mostly automatically)
<ignas> i see, so it's not "bzr branch + make run"  on a clean machine
<danilos> ignas: no, initial set-up is a bit more involved
<ignas> danilos: thanks for the info
<ignas> I am trying to find out what is the industry standard for such a setup ;)
<alf> Hello, I was wondering if someone knows what are the planned features regarding launchpad mailing lists.
<alf> I am mostly interested in non-team member posting. There is some information scattered in wishlist reports
<alf> but nothing about what is actually planned.
<danilos> barry: <alf> Hello, I was wondering if someone knows what are the planned features regarding launchpad mailing lists.
<danilos>  I am mostly interested in non-team member posting. There is some information scattered in wishlist reports
<danilos>  but nothing about what is actually planned.
<danilos> alf: just pasting question for barry who just joined and might know the answer :)
<alf> danilos: ok, thanks!
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<barry> alf: non-team members can post to mailing lists today.  the first time you do so, your message will be held for approval.  once approved, you can post freely to that list.  if you get approved on 3 different lists, we consider you a lp member "in good standing" and you can then post to any mailing list freely
<barry> alf: is that what you're looking for or something more specific?
<alf> barry: I assume that if you are approved, you are approved just as a poster (not as a team member)?
<barry> alf: correct
<barry> alf: and specifically, you are not subscribed to the ml, meaning you will not get responses if people don't explicitly cc you
<barry> alf: our wishlist includes a nosy feature, but that is currently unscheduled
<alf> barry: Actually I think I may be looking for such a nosy feature (namely subscribing to a mailing list) without becoming a team member
<alf> barry: eg the project-dev team/mailing list
<barry> alf: the nosy feature would only "subscribe" you to threads you've started or responded to (the latter which is a bit difficult until we put up an imap or nntp backend)
<alf> barry: ok, what about the feature I described above?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<cr3> how can I delete a series?
<beuno> cr3, you can't currently, it's being worked on
<cr3> can an LP administrator please delete this series for me: https://edge.launchpad.net/checkbox/0.3
<beuno> bdmurray, ping
<beuno> cr3, you'd have to file a question in: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cr3> beuno: done, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/57719
<bdmurray> beuno: pong
<beuno> bdmurray, re: bug #317950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317950 in loggerhead "no long possible to view greasemonkey scripts in loggerhead" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317950
<beuno> is this the URL that makes you download it:  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/launchpad-gm-scripts/master/annotate/head%3A/lp_question_comment.user.js  ?
<bdmurray> beuno: yes it is
<beuno> bdmurray, that's *very* odd, it doesn't for me  (or anything in the code)
<bdmurray> beuno: do you have greasemonkey installed?
<beuno> bdmurray, I don't
<bdmurray> beuno: that is probably why then, I mention it because it used to work.  What did the url used to be?
<beuno> bdmurray, the revision id instead of the filename
<beuno> er, no
<beuno> one sec
<beuno> ok, you used to have the revid instead of head:
<beuno> and the fileid instead of the filename
<beuno> bdmurray, so maybe greasemonkey things that since the URL is the filename, it's suppose to download it?
<beuno> it sure didn't end in  *.js
<bdmurray> beuno: yes, I agree it is because of the URL ending in the filename
<beuno> bdmurray, there's not much I can do about it, since the URL change was explicit so URLs where predicitable
<bdmurray> beuno: okay, that makes sense to me
<beuno> bdmurray, so are you ok if I mark the bug as "Won't Fix" or "Invalid"?   whatever hurst your feelings less  :)
<bdmurray> beuno: Yes, I'm okay with either
<Nafallo> hi
<Nafallo> could someone take a look and review those please: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/screen-profiles/+imports
#launchpad 2009-01-17
<lamalex> hey, when i do bzr ci -m "something" --fixes lp:666, what does that do? does it associate the branch with the bug? seems like it should mark it "fix committed"
<LarstiQ> lamalex: it does associate, but not mark afaik
<lamalex> even when that branch get's merged?
<wgrant> LarstiQ is correct.
<wgrant> It just links the bug.
<wgrant> The branch scanner should probably do something to the status of the bug if it sees a revision marked like that enter the development focus or another series branch.
<wgrant> But it isn't that intelligent now, it seems.
 * jml confirms everything wgrant just said
 * LarstiQ wouldn't mind trying to fix that
<jml> except maybe only dev focus branches.
<LarstiQ> but maybe it's more work than I hope ;)
<jml> LarstiQ: most of the work would be in the edge cases
<LarstiQ> jml: I don't know very well what launchpad coding is like, bzrlib I can handle.
<jml> LarstiQ: not doing silly things like changing the status from fix released to fix committed, making sure that the scanner and human-entered bug statuses don't end up in a tug of war etc
<jml> LarstiQ: actually, tell you what
<LarstiQ> jml: right
<jml> LarstiQ: I've been meaning to extend bzrlib to have an actual api for the bug property
<LarstiQ> jml: aha :)
<jml> LarstiQ: it would be a pretty simple thing to do, come to think of it
<jml> but I have other bzrlib hacking priorities
<LarstiQ> jml: if you can tell me how you'd like to use it, I'll have a look tomorrow
<wgrant> jml: Dev focus and series branches both make sense...
<wgrant> There's no reason that you can't alter series tasks if the rev appears in a series branch.
 * wgrant kicks Launchpad for not letting him delete a branch.
<jml> wgrant: LP *should* let you delete a branch
<jml> or is it a particular branch?
<wgrant> It OOPSes and gives me 7 alerts that it deleted the branch, spread over the next three page loads.
<jml> wgrant: :(
 * jml deletes branches *all the time*
<wgrant> OOPS-1113EA5 is the second time I've tried it. You can probably see it by now.
 * Nafallo kicks wgrant for not being on jabber
<jml> damnit, I haven't set up my smart bookmark for oops on this laptop
 * wgrant kicks ext4 for dieing on him, and making him reboot, and forget to start up Gajim.
<Nafallo> haha
<jml> wgrant: I can't, sadly
<wgrant> So, why exactly does it give me a bazillion alerts? Even though it will be retried a few times due to Zopeyness, something must be committing the transaction in the middle of each try...
 * jml does not know
<lpd79> Hello
<lpd79> Not sure if I've connected properly, this seems overly quiet. Hate to ask -- but is anybody here?
<wgrant> Nobody.
<lpd79> Thanks :)
<lpd79> I have this question: I'm trying to compile a package in my PPA that depends on debhelper >= 7
<lpd79> debhelper 7.0.13 is available via hardy-backports
<wgrant> And your Hardy PPA can't find it?
<lpd79> Yes
<wgrant> You want https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+archive/+edit-dependencies
<lpd79> Build fails
<lpd79> and status is set to MANUALDEPWAIT
<wgrant> And then the fourth radio button from the top, IIRC.
<lpd79> and then the poor PPA keeps retrying
<wgrant> 5th, of course, I mean.
<lpd79> Aha!
<lpd79> Thanks!
<wgrant> You can then either retry the build manually, or wait a while for it to do it automatically.
<lpd79> OK, great, I think I got it. This will hopefully work
<lpd79> The strange thing is the build failed only for i386
<lpd79> lpia and amd64 either were not tried or didn't fail (they are not shown as failures on the front page)
<lpd79> So I thought it was some kind of intermittent problem
<wgrant> If you expand the package entry, you'll be able to see all of the builds listed.
<wgrant> If your package is Architecture: all, only i386 will be built, and the resultant binary will be used on all architectures.
<lpd79> Ah... again, makes sense.
<wgrant> jml: Can you see that OOPS yet? I think it's because I have a branch stacked on it.
<jml> one sec
<wgrant> Yes, that was it. I removed the stacked branch and it deleted properly.
<jml> wgrant: yeah, that's what the oops says.
<jml> wgrant: there's an open bug on this one already.
<wgrant> Great, thanks.
<jml> wgrant: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/276144
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276144 in launchpad-bazaar "OOPS when trying to delete stacked-on branches." [High,Triaged]
 * jml changes the priority to be more honest
 * wgrant subscribes.
 * wgrant finally gets automatic stacking working.
<wgrant> It isn't entirely obvious that one needs to upgrade the shared repo to a stackable format too.
<jml> wgrant: yeah.
<Harrison> Server's down?
<jml> wgrant: I mentioned it a couple of times when I blogged about it.
<jml> wgrant: but really, what we need is for bzr to upgrade its default format
<jml> wgrant: and that won't be happening for a couple of releases, I think.
<wgrant> Harrison: bazaar.launchpad.net?
<jml> I guess Launchpad could have some text somewhere that suggests the right formats to use...
<wgrant> I think LH needs kicking; I noticed it myself a few minutes ago and it's still borked.
<Harrison> wgrant: Yeah
<wgrant> jml: I think it should mention when you upgrade or try to upgrade the branch that the repo is out of date.
<jml> wgrant: yeah.
<wgrant> I forgot that I had it in a shared repo, and it didn't bother to tell me.
 * wgrant wonders why there isn't an automated Loggerhead kicke.
<wgrant> +r
<jml> wgrant: loggerhead is free software. there isn't an auto kicker because no one has proposed or written one yet :)
<Nafallo> wgrant: thanks for voluntering :-)
<wgrant> Blah.
<wgrant> There shouldn't need to be one, but I would have thought the LOSAs would be sick of having to do it manually by now.
<jml> wgrant: they are. but we're inclined to spend what time we can fixing the root cause rather than coming up with a band-aid.
<wgrant> Of course.
<jml> wgrant: but maybe we should have something to make life better in the interim.
<wgrant> Given that there isn't 24/7 LOSA coverage, yes.
<jml> or the community should provide one :)
<Nafallo> o_O
<jml> wow, it's lunch time
<wgrant> It is.
<jml> I think I might have some lunch.
<jml> and then knuckle down and get this writing done.
<jml> (and then do some bzr hacking to make my life better)
 * wgrant complains about replication lag.
<wgrant> At least I presume that's what this is...
<wgrant> (I can't see my new team in a branch's +edit yet...)
<wgrant> Ah, there.
<Harrison> So, when can the bazaar server be expected to return?
<wgrant> Harrison: All that's down is browsing the repositories online; you can still use the bzr client to look at the branches until somebody fixes it.
<Harrison> wgrant: On Windows, the Bazaar client isn't really the easiest to use. :P But I can still commit changes and all?
<wgrant> Harrison: You might consider looking into TortoiseBzr.
<Harrison> wgrant: I'm using it.
<wgrant> But yes, all that is down is viewing branches nicely in a web browser.
<Harrison> Still was a pain setting up right, and you still have to go to the command line to push changes.
<wgrant> If the entire branch hosting service went down, I'm sure there'd be sysadmins on it in a moment.
<Harrison> Alright, well when it comes back online, is there a link to download the latest revision of a branch, like there is on Sourceforge?
<wgrant> Harrison: In a tarball? I don't think so.
<Harrison> Damn, that made it a whole lot easier to get the files ready for release. =/
<wgrant> bzr export, tar zcf, done...
<wgrant> However it is probably useful for other things too.
<Harrison> Like for users who want the latest revision, instead of waiting for the next release.
<wgrant> Harrison: Bug #240580
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240580 in loggerhead "Ability to download a tarball for a revision" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240580
<Harrison> wgrant: Looking at the date, I'm guessing it won't be for a while. =/
<wgrant> Harrison: bazaar.launchpad.net is working again now.
<Harrison> wgrant: Thanks.
<wgrant> I didn't do anything. I can just complain.
<Harrison> I know but I stopped checking.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Wow. Some of the fonts and padding utterly suck, but the new / is an enormous improvement!
<beuno> wgrant, :)
<beuno> I could of spent *more* time on it, but you know how it is, so many things to do, so little time...
<wgrant> beuno: People can now register projects and teams! Even that addition would be enough.
<beuno> I quite like the font  :)
<beuno> wgrant, suprisingly, they could before as well!
<beuno> which is kinda what made me think I should change it
<wgrant> Only if you knew just where to look.
<beuno> https://staging.launchpad.net/
<beuno> links are the same
<beuno> yeah, now it should be more obvious
<wgrant> Oh. I hadn't seen that text under 'Start Here' before.
<wgrant> And it's not on prod.
<wgrant> So it is, for most users, entirely unobvious now.
<beuno> what do you mean it's not on production?
<wgrant> The 'Launchpad is a unique collaboration and bazaar  code hosting platform for software projects.' font looks awful here (firefox-3.1, jaunty), 'Bazaar' should be capitalised, and it seems odd to single out lp-bzr.
<wgrant> I mean the 'Are you looking for something, or do you want to register a new project, distribution, person, or team? ' text on staging isn't on production.
<wgrant> So from the home page on production it looks like you can't register anything ne.
<wgrant> s/ne/new/
<beuno> right
<beuno> wgrant, can you send me a screenshot on how you see the font?
<wgrant> beuno: Sure.
<wgrant> Also, the 'Featured projects', 'What’s new?' and 'Get started' heading styles look like they are normal body text with a colour and underline applied. It doesn't look too great.
<wgrant> And the announcements need bullets. But the layout is muuuch better.
 * ScottK waves hello at wgrant.
<beuno> I hate bullets!
<beuno> I killed those stars as soon as I got a chance
<ScottK> All depends on which way they're going.
<wgrant> Hi ScottK.
<wgrant> beuno: Oh, the stars weren't great, but it needs something.
<beuno> ScottK, indeed it does
<beuno> wgrant, there's going to be another stab at the home page before the 3.0 release, much more drasting and with actual designers involved, so I didn't want to dig too deep
<beuno> "make it easy for people to register things, show stats, and make it a little bit prettier"
<wgrant> beuno: http://www.qeuni.net/f/1/2009/new-lp-home.png
<wgrant> IMO the column headings need changing, the middle column needs some kind of bullets, some space is needed immediately under the central search widget, the capitalisation of Bazaar needs to be fixed, and the font of that sentence needs alteration.
<beuno> wgrant, good, it looks exactly like it does here   ;)
<wgrant> The antialiasing is awful, which might be partly Firefox 3.1's fault, but it's not that bad on other sites.
<beuno> sounds reasonable. I may take a stab at it as soon as I finish fixing all the tests I broke for blueprints.
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> How's the [23].0ish UI for them coming along?
<beuno> for blueprints?
<wgrant> Yes.
<beuno> I'm barely making them look 2.0ish, haven't found any volunteers for 3.0 stuff yet  :)
<wgrant> Ah.
<beuno> I may end up adding some of the ajax myself, but don't tell anyone I'm willing to do so. It will remove my advantage
 * ScottK liked about 0.5 I think it was.
<wgrant> ScottK: 0.5?
<ScottK> Whatever the last LP version before it went beta was.
<ScottK> The one with all the tables.
<wgrant> It had no version.
<ScottK> Nasty design wise, but as  user it was quite nice.
<ScottK> OK.
<wgrant> That was... different.
<ScottK> Yes, usable.
<ScottK> ;-)
<wgrant> Once the 3.0 UI is deployed properly across everything, I think it'll all be a lot more usable and look damn nice.
<beuno> usable is overrated
<ScottK> Let me guess, LP developer?
<beuno> only by day
<wgrant> I never was able to work out which team you belonged to.
<wgrant> DX?
<beuno> UX!
<beuno> User Experience
<wgrant> I didn't even know that existed.
<beuno> it's been forming for a few months now
<beuno> we should be taking over the world in a year or so
<beuno> not sure what the schedule is
<wgrant> Is it like DX but without the desktop, and working on more than some less functional notifications?
<beuno> well, DX would be like a sub-team, in a way
<beuno> UX participates everywhere, makes sure the result for the end user is awesome
<beuno> be that with design, changing workflows, text, whatever
<wgrant> Ah.
<beuno> so we're abstracted from the implementation details as much as possible, so we can deliver closer to "amazing" rather than "what's possible"
<beuno> it'll take a while to get everything in motion, but we've got great people, so I've got high hopes
<nijaba> hello.  While going to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nijaba/screen-profiles/configure-keybindings/revision/60, I get "Sorry, there was an error connecting to the launcpad server".  Just FYI...
<Praveen> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~do-plugins/do-plugins/trunk
<Praveen> does this work for anyone?
<rjversluis> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<rjversluis> Hi, I'm trying to load: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~r.j.versluis/rocrail/Rocrail/revision/9
<rjversluis> I did wait more then an hour
<rjversluis> Is there a server problem?
<codestr0m> I'm trying to see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~proyvind/pyliblzma/trunk/files and it's not been viewable for days.. am I doing something wrong?
<cumulus007> hey guys, this link doesn't work:
<cumulus007> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrew-bugs-launchpad-net/remote-help-assistant/remote_help_assistant/download/andrew-bazaar%40pileofstuff.org-20080815133020-sj1gjz3munlg2xno/remote_help.py-20080531065210-e9p2kd1y37tp6g2e-1/remote_help.py
<james_w> cumulus007: where did you get that link from?
<cumulus007> From this:
<cumulus007> https://launchpad.net/remote-help-assistant
<james_w> it looks like an old loggerhead URL
<james_w> it might need changing to the new scheme
<james_w> I'd give you and updated link, but loggerhead on bazaar.launchpad.net seems to have fallen over
<cumulus007> okay
<Flimm> Can I ask someone to change the version string of a release here?
<brmassa> guys, i created a branch that imports a SVN from google code... however, it fails EVERYTIME on import. what should i do?
<ddaa> brmassa: figure out why it's failing. Up to last year, when I was still working this stuff, google code had poor svn service reliability, and cscvs (the code import back end) set some pretty outlandish demands on this.
<ddaa> Like, svn requests on google code tended to fail randomly about once every 10000th time.
<LarstiQ> ddaa!
<ddaa> Hey.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: nice to see you again :)
<ddaa> brmassa: but you'd need to give a url to the code import page on launchpad to be able to tell.
<brmassa> ddaa: the log is very confusing. i registered november last year and is it never gets completed. take a look: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/nebula-device/trunk
<ddaa> LarstiQ: just passing by. kiko-afk said something on my facebook wall that grabbed my attention, and I'm trying to get back to hime.
<ddaa> brmassa: yeah, that looks like a typical "googlecode and cscvs do no go along well" problem.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: k, you doing ok?
<brmassa> ddaa: so no hope?
<ddaa> LarstiQ: fine. Been working for nearly one year in an investment bank, building a system to model exotic derivatives. Sent resignation last week. Should start working on a start up project after that.
<ddaa> brmassa: I could tell you what need to be done to the (released) code of cscvs. That involves changing the underlying python bindings, so it's something like one month worth of work.
<ddaa> brmassa: or you can try fixing googlecode...
<ddaa> the third option is giving up on this particular combination.
<brmassa> ddaa: i was thinking about to register it again, but it would be better to delete this branch first. but that is another thing that i dont know how to do... launchpad is sometimes very confusing...
<ddaa> brmassa: I have not followed this stuff in the past year, but last year a simple user could not readily delete a code import branch.
<LarstiQ> brmassa: there should be a delete buttoon on that page
<LarstiQ> ddaa: oh hmm, that might be true
<LarstiQ> as vcs-imports is the owner
<ddaa> yup
<ddaa> there an old bug out there about giving owners of product the ownership privileges to the associated code import branches.
<brmassa> ddaa: im not responsible for the google code's project. i was thinking to mirror the SVN and work on from there (but always getting the code com Google's).
<ddaa> brmassa: I meant fixing googlecode's hosting. Not the googlecode project :) Do not read me literally. I did intend to convey the notion that there was no way you could fix the problem.
<brmassa> ddaa: also, i dont have the "delete" button. i think its because im not the owner. It was automatically given to "VCS Import"
<brmassa> ddaa: sorry :P
<LarstiQ> brmassa: you can put in an admin request via https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<ddaa> brmassa: re ownership: that is normal, it has something to do with how code import branches are specially handled internally.
<ddaa> brmassa: what LarstiQ says. Admins can delete the branch for you.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: is investment banking any fun?
<ddaa> Kind of.
<brmassa> ddaa: thanks. so i will try to do so. regards.
<ddaa> LarstiQ: the whole "working at a big company" concept makes me sick.
<ddaa> Compounding it with the "working at a company that has no values" makes it worse.
<LarstiQ> no values?
<LarstiQ> like, no scruples?
<ddaa> Hey, it's bank. It's about making buck ya know? :)
<LarstiQ> ddaa: well, that's a value ;)
<ddaa> It's also a lot about "covering one's position". That's what traders in derivatives do.
<ddaa> So the culture of ass-covering ends up suffusing the whole company.
<LarstiQ> ah, yes.
<ddaa> I think I can be accurately said that this experience helped me graduate from "tought that banks were bad in principle" to "informed and intestinal hatred of the whole banking system"
<ddaa> Well... so this job is getting a bit on my nerves. But I must say I am working with nice people.
<ddaa> meh... I did not mean to get started.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: I'm sorry :/
<ddaa> Hey nothing to be sorry about. It was a formative experience.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: the startup project is with a startup company, ie, small?
<ddaa> i.e. not founded yet
<LarstiQ> small enough I guess :)
<ddaa> there's this one domain guy, and this one marketing guy, and they need a technical guy associate.
<ddaa> Still 3 months to go with my current job though.
<brmassa> ddaa: i forgot to ask: where can i contact the LP admin (about my problem with Google Code)?
<beuno> brmassa, file a question here:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchoad
<beuno> er
<beuno> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<brmassa> beuno: thanks
<det> Do repo updates still happen every 20 minutes?
<det> Seems to have skipped an update 6 minutes ago :-)
<beuno> det, scanner is running every 5 minutes I think
<beuno> and it should drop down to almost instant scanning in the next few weeks
<det> my package has been build for 20 minutes now
<det> didnt appear at :20
<beuno> ah, you mean packagess
<det> yeah
<det> PPA, sorry
<beuno> I don't think anything has changed
<spitfire> How to upload .orig file to PPA using dput?
<spitfire> How to upload .orig file to PPA using dput?
<spitfire> anyone?
<Daviey> spitfire: you tend to upload .changes files :)
<spitfire> Daviey: but I'm backporting from debian.
<spitfire> There is no libmtp_0.3.5.orig.tar.gz on launchpad/in ubuntu
<Daviey> spitfire: then you need to package, backport libmtp_0.3.5.orig.tar.gz also
<spitfire> Daviey: but what command do I issue to send that damn orig?
<spitfire> dput accepts only changes
<Daviey> exactly..
<Daviey> If you dput a orig.tar.gz.. what are the build daemons going to do with it?
<savvas> try it
<savvas> :P
<Daviey> savvas: there is no point.
<det> Problem
<det> My package was built over an hour ago: https://edge.launchpad.net/~spring/+archive/ppa/+build/840700
<Daviey> savvas: When you push a .changes , dput will upload the orig.tar.gz if it is needed
<det> But still hasnt been published: http://ppa.launchpad.net/spring/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/s/spring/
<Daviey> savvas: What package are you trying to packport?
<Daviey> backport*
<savvas> Daviey: it's not me, but spitfire. we got this sorted out in #ubuntu-motu - he didn't do debuild -S -sa to include the orig.tar.gz with the upload :)
<spitfire> thanks again;)
<Daviey> savvas: sorry :)
#launchpad 2009-01-18
<lamalex> Does anyone know the status of per project PQM instances?
<edgar> hello everyone
<edgar> I'm trying to log in now, and I cant, I get a Try again messages
<edgar> is launchpad in maintenance now?
<edgar> it seems that no one is here now
<KragenSitaker> Hi.  https://launchpad.net/liveusb/+download is broken; it says to complain here, since the problem is persisting.
<functionofxy> anyone else unable to reach bugs.launchpad.net?
<KragenSitaker> I'm not sure if this is actually a good idea but I'm here to do my bug-reporting duty!
<functionofxy> "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<galathil> I was trying to register a project but I got the "Please try again" page. Overall the site has been very slow today.
<cesarb> It is broken because it is slashdotted: http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/01/17/2127254
<KragenSitaker> oh, thanks, cesarb
<KragenSitaker> so it should spontaneously work again in a couple of hours
<KragenSitaker> and we should just hit reload as fast and as hard as possible until then?  (just kidding.)
<emgent> please put launchpad usable..
<emgent> it is really slow and go in timeout always.
<emgent> good night.
<pp> hey folks, what's up with the PPA's? my package built successfully, but is "Pending" since about two hours (i.e. not "Published")
<tessa_home> Hello.  I'm having trouble using the https://staging.launchpad.net/ site
<tessa_home> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<det> ppa.launchpad.net is down ?
<det> I am unable to use dput
<det> "Connection refused"
<ripps> is ppa.launchpad.net down? I keep getting  "(111, 'Connection refused')" from dput
<lidaobing> ripps, me too
<ripps> lidaobing: that makes me a little more comfortable, 'cause that means it's probably not my fault then.
<lidaobing> ripps, :-)
<ripps> Did I just see tumbleweed roll by?
<ripps> hellooOOOOoo...
<det> I have same problem
<det> (can't upload to launchpad using dput, "connection refused")
<petski> same here lidaobing, ripps and det ....
<wgrant> cprov: ^^
<wgrant> Hopefully he or somebody else will be around within a few hours.
<wgrant> Or hopefully somebody will respond to the Nagios alerts that must be flying everywhere. But that seems too optimistic.
<petski> !weekend
<ubottu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<petski> :(
<wgrant> That's right.
<ziroday> Hi, I live in Singapore and me and some other users who are trying to bzr pull keep getting 104 errors. Any ideas why?
<ziroday> Currently I have to pull from my VPS and then rsync the files over. Very irritating.
<petski> ziroday: launchpad's PPA is "down" as well, maybe there's a relation
<ziroday> petski: well this has been like for a while now. ~ 2 months
<petski> any clues when you add --verbose?
<ziroday> petski: sure, gimme a sec
<kiko-afk> la la la
<kiko-afk> petski, it /was/ down last night -- is it still up?
<kiko-afk> ziroday, there's no connection -- 104 errors? what's a 104?
<petski> kiko-afk:
<petski> pet@workmate:~/work$ nc ppa.launchpad.net 21
<petski> ppa.launchpad.net [91.189.90.217] 21 (ftp) : Connection refused
<ziroday> kiko-afk: erm Connection Timed Out or something similar.
<kiko-afk> petski, interesting, let me make a phone call then.
<petski> thanks kiko
<kiko-afk> ziroday, is there a bug filed on this one? it is most likely to be something being filtered on your end
<ziroday> kiko-afk: probably, we have some nasty government filters here and such
<ziroday> kiko-afk: petski: just waiting for it to fail so I can pastebin the whole lot to  you
<kiko-afk> ziroday, so bzr (if using bzr+ssh) uses ssh to pull and push. do you know, is ssh okay for you?
<kiko-afk> petski, woke cprov up :-/ he's a bit miffed that we don't know why this is happening but he will look in a little bit
<ziroday> kiko-afk: err I'm just using normal bzr as far as I can tell
<kiko-afk> petski, since when has it been broken to your knowledge?
<kiko-afk> ziroday, sure but exactly how are you pushing or pulling?
<ziroday> kiko-afk: by doing $ bzr branch lp:do
<kiko-afk> ziroday, which expands to...? bzr+ssh or sftp:?
<ziroday> sorry, branching not pulling
<kiko-afk> sure
<kiko-afk> it's the same more or less
<ziroday> kiko-afk: well here is the progress so far http://pastebin.com/mbbb3c53
<petski> kiko-afk: well, first time I tried was ~ 11:00 CET
<kiko-afk> petski, thanks -- seen anything reported anywhere about this?
<petski> ziroday: the clue is in the output
<kiko-afk> petski, well, branching should be okay even anonymously
<petski> kiko-afk: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/57903
<ziroday> petski: I'm not doing writes, only trying to branch
<wgrant> kiko-afk: Why didn't people wake up soon after it went down and Nagios told them?
<ziroday> petski: and this has been going on for a loong time
<kiko-afk> wgrant, nagios only wakes IS up? :)
<wgrant> kiko-afk: IS is a member of the people I referred to earlier.
<wgrant> Or does IS not control germanium?
<kiko-afk> yeah, they do, but I don't know if nagios monitors PPA port 22. you make a good point though, I'll ask RT.
<wgrant> s/22/21/?
<kiko-afk> wgrant, or maybe it's just that PPA isn't wake-up-IS level
<kiko-afk> wgrant, it's sunday. be lenient. :)
<wgrant> The open source community lives on weekends!
<cprov> e aí, bonitões ?!
 * wgrant only speaks English well, unfortunately.
<cprov> wgrant: I'm kidding ;) PPA poppy is back !
<ripps> Whaha! dput works!
<wgrant> cprov: Excellent. Worked out why it died yet?
<cprov> wgrant: no, I will dig a little bit more.
<kiko-afk> petski, ^^^
<kiko-afk> ziroday, okay, it's interesting. it sounds like the problem is actually the connection dropping mid-stream -- meaning it /could/ succeed
<petski> ziroday: same command doesn't give any issues here. I think the next step would be to run a sniffer meanwhile, to track down the issue
<kiko-afk> petski, I think it's just flakiness
<ziroday> kiko-afk: well of course its running just perfectly now :)
<kiko-afk> unless we can establish it's always at the exact same spot
<ziroday> kiko-afk: it probably is just the nasty government internet. If it errors out again I'll make sure to catch it and come back here
<petski> kiko-afk: confirming that PPA works again :) I'll follow up the https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/57903
<kiko-afk> thanks!
<kiko-afk> will check with IS on RT
<kiko-afk> truly afk now, back later
<cprov> wgrant: looks like your PPA just got a signing-key. Enjoy it !
<maxb> ooh, is the full PPA signing-key generation now churning? Or is it just limited testing still?
<AlexC_> g'morning
<vadi2> Can loggerhead show me a diff between multiple revisions? Atm I only see how to see a diff of the previous revision only
<kfogel> Process question: there are two terms floating around: "merge proposal cover letter" and "PQM commit message".  The first is for when sending a set of commits (created in bzr, sent together as a bundle, you want to give the bundle a cover letter).  The second is for someone to make release notes from the change as recorded in PQM.  (See https://dev.launchpad.net/CoverLetters and https://dev.launchpad.net/PQMCommitMessages).  My quest
<kfogel> ion is: aren't these the same thing?  If they're not, what is the difference?
<Rocket2DMn> just out of curiosity, what is going on with LP, it's been acting up
<kfogel> Rocket2DMn: "acting up"?
<kfogel> There were some PPA problems fixed yesterday or today, IIRC, but other than that I don't know about anything.
<spitfire_> epsy: how do you uʍop-ǝpısdn ǝʇıɹʍ
<Rocket2DMn> kfogel, ive been getting some errors
<epsy> just write upside-down
<spitfire_> how?
<spitfire_> :P
<spitfire_> upside-down doesn't work :P
<epsy> it does!
<mdke> vadi2: see the "Compare with another revision" button at the top of the page. I don't know whether it works because firefox crashes each time I click on it, but it seems to describe what you want
<spitfire_> how?
<james_w> kfogel: they are separate as there is no automatic mechanism to transform one in to the other. They will have slightly different audiences too. Seeding the PQM commit message from the cover letter might be a good idea though.
<spitfire_> epsy: how?
<epsy> damn, won't you get it? JUST WRITE UPSIDE-DOWN!
<kfogel> spitfire_: I'd very much like to know how you did that :-).
<kfogel> james_w: thx
<spitfire_> UPSIDE-DOWN upside-down
<spitfire_> epsy: great
<spitfire_> epsy: I don't see it working.
<spitfire_> kfogel: i didn't
<spitfire_> kfogel: epsy did
<spitfire_> I've only copied that:P
<epsy> ubottu: google flip text
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spitfire_> ubottu: google "flip text"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kfogel> epsy, spitfire_: ¡sʞuɐɥʇ
<spitfire_> kfogel: how:P ?
<spitfire_> bɯo
<spitfire_> ʎsdǝ .xɥʇ ¡sʞɹoʍ ʇı
<epsy> ubottu: list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #launchpad's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sits> is launchpad still broken due to slashdot? ( http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/01/18/%23launchpad.html )
<sits> and should the error message not quite be centred properly?
 * ScottK thought Launchpad was broken due to Launchpad?
<PaSzCzUs> hello
<sits> ScottK: oh
<PaSzCzUs> i`m still getting message:
<PaSzCzUs>  Please try again
<PaSzCzUs> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<PaSzCzUs>  Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<PaSzCzUs> Thanks for your patience.
<PaSzCzUs> i`m trying to add a bug in pld-linux for about 30 minutes !
<PaSzCzUs> and still cannot do that
<doctormo> Er, is launchpad down today?
<PaSzCzUs> doctormo: no, it just sux , but not only today
<PaSzCzUs> ;)
<doctormo> PaSzCzUs: smart arse
<PaSzCzUs> doctormo: i am trying to add bug for about 30 minutes
<PaSzCzUs> so i`m pretty angry
<ScottK> Today is worse than usual.
<sven> it seems so
<blueyed> Launchpad down?
<doctormo> PaSzCzUs: I actually think the devel features are quite good,
<doctormo> Well I keep on getting "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. "
 * blueyed too
<PaSzCzUs> yep
<ralph> Getting "Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode." for    https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/222458
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/222458/+text)
<ralph> Getting it repeatedly, that is.  Not just once.
 * ST47 can't access bugs.launchpad.net "sorrt, there was a problem connecting to the launchpad server. Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know here"
<PaSzCzUs> ralph: you are not tha one
<jauntytester> hi! launchpad is down. is there an irc-channel, where i can post minor jaunty bugs?
<ralph> If it's a known problem, perhaps someone can change the channel's topic or chanserv's welcome message?
<blueyed> jauntytester: no, please keep them in e.g. a text file and post them later..
<linkmaster03> launchpad down for anyone else?
<jauntytester> jep
<Evergete> for me is down
<linkmaster03> ok
<shirish> hi all, launchpad doesn't seem to be responding
<ScottK> jauntytester: Not really.
<jauntytester> i know
<jauntytester> but it says, it's down
<shirish> ScottK: http://pastebin.com/f692f21fe
<jauntytester> do you guys think, it would be a good idea to donate an appilicationserver to launchpad?
<shirish> this is what its saying
<shirish> jauntytester: I believe they are waiting for some hardware to come in, atleast that's what I read somewhere.
<shirish> ScottK: if you can or know who the channel admin, atleast change the topic so users know its down for some reason or the other.
<attila> does launchpad translations page has a problem??
<blueyed> attila: yes, LP.net seems to be down..
<jauntytester> we have got an hp with 8 intel quadcores but only 6 gb ddr3-ram. we can't use it ... i will try to convince my colleges to donate that thing
<DxC> ah yeah, seems I'm not the first to report it
<attila> it f**ed up my translations
<attila> :(
<blueyed> attila: keep the browser window open and try re-submitting it (press F5, which should inform you about re-POSTing the data)
<blueyed> ..but it may take a while until LP.net is up again..
<attila> tired to enter lp again
<attila> everytihing should be lost
<blueyed> attila: so, you don't have the window open anymore?
<attila> I will translate them again
<attila> i have
<attila> but entered address www.launchpad.net again
<attila>  Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<attila> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<blueyed> attila: then, maybe going back will try the re-POST-thingy.
<attila> is written on the page
<attila> ok i will try
<blueyed> attila: yes, we know.. it's just about saving/keeping your work now..
<attila> thanks for help
<blueyed> attila: it won't work currently, but when lp.net is up again, you could re-POST the translations.
<attila> if i can not
<blueyed> attila: np
<attila> then will do the job again
<attila> no way :)
<jauntytester> shirish: we will ask some guy at launchpad if it's compatible
<shirish> jauntytester: post that on the launchpadusers mailing list, there is possibility that somebody from launchpad may be interested, although dunno about shipping and all that stuff.
<jauntytester> lol that thing is havy as hell ;)
<linkmaster03> lp is back :D
<gsuveg> re
<wgrant> cprov-afk: Awesome! However, I suspect that you want to recommend in documentation that owners should sign the key after verifying the fingerprint.
<cprov-afk> wgrant: yes, but it's not strictly necessary since the public keys are in the keyservers web.
<wgrant> cprov-afk: Also, is there a way to force dirtying of pockets without copying and deleting into each distroseries (say, through the API like branches)?
<wgrant> (it's useful when people change their username, and it'd be nice to use it now...)
<encbladexp> hello @all
<encbladexp> i have one Small Question about the SVN Sync in Launchpad for https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/pyneighborhood/trunk
<wgrant> !ask | encbladexp
<ubottu> encbladexp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<encbladexp> ;-)
<encbladexp> okay, how long tokes it to get a working SVN Sync for my small Project (using SVN)
<wgrant> You need a VCS imports operator approve it for you. That normally happens within a working day or two.
<wgrant> And you need to not be using an awful svn server like Google Code, but you look good for that.
<encbladexp> hmm, i see some Project waiting for 34 Weeks or more for beeing Approved
<encbladexp> i have my own SVN Server (since 2 Weeks), the old SourceForge Server was very slow (and sometimes offline)
<wgrant> encbladexp: In most cases the old unapproved ones probably had a problem found with them. But that's just speculation and a bit of looking at the whiteboards of old ones.
 * wgrant must now run off to work.
<encbladexp> ok, thx for the Infos
<thumper> encbladexp: I'll look now for you
<johanbr> Hi guys. The "Resulting binaries" links on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/2.25.4-1ubuntu1/+build/841142 are broken. Is this a launchpad bug or something else?
<thumper> pyneighborhood import approved
<thumper> johanbr: my stab in the dark is that it isn't LPs fault
<johanbr> thumper: Alright. By the way, the same thing happens for the previous version of the package, built several weeks ago. In case that gives a hint.
<thumper> johanbr: sorry I don't know much about PPAs
<johanbr> ot
<johanbr> crap
<thumper> or soyus as a whole
<johanbr> I meant to write "it's not a ppa"
<thumper> Yeah, just noticed that too
<thumper> still, the builders that are used are pretty robust
<thumper> so if there are broken binaries, chances are there is broken code
<thumper> I guess it could be a dependancy problem ...
<johanbr> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/2.25.4-1ubuntu1 says the package was built successfully
 * thumper waves hands
<thumper> johanbr: sorry, really don't know
<johanbr> Okay. Thanks anyway.
<encbladexp> thumper: Thanks :-D
<thumper> encbladexp: np
 * encbladexp sets status to: Happy *g*
<encbladexp> Launchpad goes OSS, i there any Chance of Direct SVN (or hg, or git) Support?
<thumper> encbladexp: unlikely
<thumper> although we are going to get git imports soon
<thumper> using bzr-git
<thumper> I say unlikely at this stage
<thumper> as with any large project, change takes time
<encbladexp> the future may show
<leoquant> whois leoquant
<leoquant> ?
<djsiegel1> Hi, is there any way to link my revisions to my LP identity after the fact?
<djsiegel1> I just realized that most of the revisions I've ever made are not linked to me.
<spm> djsiegel1: I believe no. Had a similar problem myself from importing from the original SVN repo into bzr.
<thumper> djsiegel1: it depends
<thumper> djsiegel1: if your revision author property had an email address in it
<thumper> djsiegel1: then if you let Launchpad know that the email is linked to you, then the revisions get linked to you
<djsiegel1> No, it did not, unfortunately.
<thumper> djsiegel1: in that case, no, sorry
<djsiegel1> Why is my SSH key not sufficient to establish my identity?
<thumper> djsiegel1: since bzr is a distributed VCS, just because you push changes up, doesn't mean that you made them
<djsiegel1> Ah, I see.
<thumper> we do the best we can to confirm
<maxb> woo, PPA keys are starting to show up on keyserver.ubuntu.com
<maxb> Looks like it could be *quite* a while before the process is complete, though, based on the present rate
<lpd79> Hi. I am trying to customize / backport a kernel (linux_2.6.27-9.19.dsc)
<lpd79> My goal is to update some ALSA stuff, upload the modified source to my PPA, and have the PPA compile the kernel image (ideally, a single configuration instead of generic/server/virtual)
<lpd79> What is the best way to go about this? Any pointers? There are many tutorials on using make-kpkg, but none on modifying a linux-* source package
<lpd79> Of course I want the new kernel and modules not to conflict with the initial package
<kiko-afk> lpd79, so...
<wgrant> johanbr: Because the binaries are in NEW, they don't have a Launchpad page yet. The bug was fixed yesterday; if you look on edge (https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/2.25.4-1ubuntu1/+build/841142) you'll see they're no longer linked.
<kiko-afk> lpd79, easiest way to do it is to grab the standard kernel source
<kiko-afk> lpd79, modify it, modify the changes and then upload it to your ppa
<wgrant> kiko-afk: Ehehe, it's a bit more special than that.
<wgrant> The ABI checking breaks everything, and it takes approximately far too long to build all of the flavours. There is a special PPA mode you can set.
<kiko-afk> wgrant, really?
<wgrant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<wgrant> Yes. It's really broken.
<kiko-afk> wgrant, what PPA mode?
<wgrant> AUTOBUILD, sorry.
<wgrant> That does something magical with the ABI suffix.
<wgrant> And makes builds not fail.
<lpd79> AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-FLAVOUR ?
<lpd79> But this seems to create binary packages -- I want to create a *_source.changes that I can upload to my PPA?
<wgrant> You have to build the source and get the build to set those flags. Somebody must have done it before; Google around or check other PPAs.
<wgrant> (debuild -S will build the source for you)
<johanbr> wgrant: I see. Thank you.
<lpd79> Thanks, of course debuild should do the trick (duh moment...). I've Googled quite a bit, but there isn't much about creating custom kernel source packages
<lpd79> The tricky part is modifying the kernel package name (so it doesn't look like an upgrade to dpkg) and the vmlinuz-* name (so I don't override other modules and images)
<lpd79> This stuff seems to be spread in many places in the debian/ directory
<wgrant> How long should it take after a branch rename for it to show up under that URL in loggerhead?
<jml> wgrant: ~1-2 minutes.
<wgrant> jml: It took several minutes longer than that, but it does work now. Thanks.
<jml> wgrant: hmm.
<jml> wgrant: we've got a change in the pipeline that drops it down to ~1s (give or take replication lag).
<wgrant> jml: How does it work now? mod_rewrite rules updated regularly?
<jml> wgrant: basically.
#launchpad 2010-01-18
<ScottK> Could someone point me to an explanation of what LPstats is and why I might want to log into it?
<wgrant> ScottK: It's an intenal Canonical graphing thing, I believe.
<wgrant> You probably don't want to go thee.
 * ScottK thinks not.
<ScottK> I don't think I even have an Ubuntu SSO to log into that if I wanted to.
<wgrant> That's just a Launchpad account.
<ScottK> Oh.  OK.
<ScottK> Well then I guess I do.
<ScottK> The explanation made it sound like something completely different.
<cjohnston> there is no way to mark a question duplicate is there?
<wgrant> Is there a workaround for bug #496056?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 496056 in launchpad-code "Dependent branch list is empty" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496056
<aalex> Why do I get a Upload Warning "No copyright file found."? There is a copyright file in my source code, and I call dh_installdocs copyright in my debian/rules file.
<wgrant> aalex: It needs to be in debian/copyright
<wgrant> (In the unpacked source package.)
<aalex> wgrant: but in a Debian package, it needs to be in debian/../copyright, no?
<aalex> wgrant: that would mean my debian/rules should contain dh_installdocs debian/copyright ?
<wgrant> aalex: In a Debian or Ubuntu package, it needs to be in debian/copyright. dh_installdocs will install that file by default.
<aalex> wgrant: ah ok, thanks
<aalex> That's weird, I have installed the public key using "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 79DF04BB", but I get an error : "GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CA9840026B51D222"
<aalex> It's not the same key, it seems
<aalex> See my key: https://launchpad.net/~sat-metalab/+archive/propulseart
<wgrant> aalex: I suspect you have another PPA there.
<aalex> wgrant: ah! you are right. thanhks a lot
<aalex> Is there a simple shell script somewhere to add a PPA to the sources.list, install the public key and update apt? That would facilitate massive installations...
<wgrant> add-apt-repository
<wgrant> Only in Karmic and above, however.
<aalex> :(
<aalex> Still using Hardy on many machines at work
<aalex> we'll update to the next LTS
<aalex> is it the name of its package?
<aalex> If I have written "hardy" as a distro in my debian/changelog, should the entry in apt/sources.list be hardy ot intrepid, on an intrepid host?
<xxploit> hello, im receiving rejections based on the section im trying to use in the control file. I've tried to use network/networking but receive rejections for it. Could someone inform me how the section field works?
<james_w> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections
<james_w> xxploit: ^ see the list of valid sections there
<james_w> "net" may be what you want?
<xxploit> ok so would it be valid to use universe/net
<james_w> yes
<xxploit> thx james_w
<xxploit> if i had uploaded a package to my ppa and didnt realize i had not yet signed the code of conduct, which then i signed, and went to reupload the same package and get the notification 'already uploaded to my ppa', will the launchpad system rerun the package realizing i have now signed the CoC or do I somehow to need to delete this uploaded package?
<mwhudson> xxploit: i think dput -f will force the upload
<xxploit> mwhudson: thx that worked
<mwhudson> (this "already uploaded" thing is client-side, i think)
<james_w> correct
<MTecknology> Anybody know about packaging? in here?
<MTecknology> I'm getting this as the first error when I run debuild -S; I can give a pastebin if needed - debian/rules:4: /usr/share/dpatch/dpatch.make: No such file or directory
<peloverde> If a package from unstable that I need to backport in my ppa has switched to 3.0 quilt am I pretty much hosed?
<RAOF> No; Soyuz should accept 3.0 packages now.
<peloverde> I just got an e-mail saying: "audacity_1.3.10-1~ajc1.dsc: format '3.0 (quilt)' is not permitted in karmic."
<RAOF> Ah; karmic might not have a new enough dpkg?  I think it should work for Lucid.
<peloverde> According to the DebSrc-3.0 wiki dpkg >=  1.14.27 is necessary, karmic runs 1.15.4ubuntu2
<geser> anyone around who can see what caused OOPS-1476FTPMASTER1?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1476FTPMASTER1
<spiv> geser: I can, but that OOPS hasn't been synced yet.
<spiv> (should be no more than 15 min IIRC0
<spiv> )
<geser> it's from friday
<spiv> Huh.
<spiv> That's weird.
<spiv> Probably needs a losa to track down, at a guess.
<spiv> Possibly just something silly like ftpmaster oopses aren't being copied to the central lp-oops system.
<geser> the oops happened after an archive admin tried to sync a package (which failed in the end with this oops)
<didrocks> did someone got that in debian/watch pointing to launchpad? "http://launchpad.net/notify-osd/+download failed: 501 Protocol scheme 'https' is not supported (Crypt::SSLeay or IO::Socket::SSL not installed)" in notify-osd for instance
<didrocks> ok, found it, need to install libcrypt-ssleay-perl
* matsubara changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: matsubara | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<vadi2> Not sure if it's known, but loggerhead is down again
<beuno> LOSAs, ping  ^
<mthaddon> was at lunch - checking
<vadi2> works now, thank you
<glen> hi. what i do wrong if i merge from translation branch to trunk, i always get collisions (conflicts)
<glen> i have configured https://translations.launchpad.net/eventum trunk export to lp:~glen666/eventum/po/, and i issue in ~/bzr/eventum/trunk bzr merge ../po
<glen> that is the way of doing it, is it?
<mars> henninge or danilos, ^ ?
 * mars wonders if there is a Translations Guide on help.launchpad.net
<henninge> mars: no need to wonder ... ;)
<mars> henninge, cool, that is comprehensive.  But is there any advice there for glen?
<henninge> mars: ;) I am looking at it.
<henninge> glen: ^
<henninge> glen: Please explain where the conflict is.
<glen> mostly in the .po headers
<glen> "PO-Revision-Date: 2009-12-31 14:37+0000\n"
<henninge> glen: ah, sorry. Now I understand what you mean!
<glen> good :)
<glen> perhaps i shouldn't reformat the .po files in one run? i.e first do the bzr merge, then wait for one day that the automatic import has went over, and then reformat .po and submit again?
<glen> or the .po header conflict is unavoidable when doing bzr merge ?
<henninge> glen: I was about to ask you if you do change your files because that is the only reason.
<henninge> glen: no, there is nothing special about them.
<glen> yes, i do msgmerge if .pot is updated
<glen> so, i should only commit .pot to bzr?
<henninge> glen: that should work better, I guess.
<henninge> glen: in that case the po and pot will differ until you merge the exported branch.
<henninge> but you'd avoid the conflicts.
<glen> ok. i'll try to not to commit .po. 1. commit only .pot. 2. bzr merge time to time.
<henninge> glen: If you do translations only in Launchpad and not elsewhere, that should work out.
<glen> yes, that's the goal
<henninge> glen: when you update the pot in Launchpad, that is a msgmerge basically.
<henninge> glen: you could set up Launchpad to only import the template (pot) and to export translations to the same branch.
<glen> pot should be imported automatically from trunk branch
<henninge> glen: what I meant, yes
<glen> just in case i use different branch to get a chance to review the translations
<glen> and there afaik was some bug at the time that import to same branch back did not work ok :)
<glen> ok thanks for the info!
<henninge> glen: hm, team-owned branches still does not work, maybe that was the bug.
<glen> yeah, something like that
<henninge> glen: there is work-around though, see bug 407260
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407260 in rosetta "Translations export branch can't be team-owned" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407260
<maxb> matsubara: Hi. Somethings odd with the PPA publisher. Half an hour after the build has finished, a couple of builds in ~launchpad/+archive/ppa are still waiting for their binaries to be published.
<matsubara> maxb, hi, bigjools is investigating something on private PPA with the same symptom. it might be related
<maxb> ok
<pmjdebruijn> maxb, matsubara I have the issue too
<pmjdebruijn> I uploaded three packages 2 hours ago, which immediately started builing, so they have been unpublished now for 1:30 hours...
<matsubara> pmjdebruijn, there's something going on with the publisher. bigjools is on it
<pmjdebruijn> matsubara: I read that
<pmjdebruijn> just confirming more folks are affected
<matsubara> pmjdebruijn, ok. thanks for bringing it up
<xnox> Hmm I'm upstream of project Xiphos which was previously known as Gnomesword
<xnox> Now we have Xiphos project & teams & branches on launchpad
<xnox> Someone external to us registrered Gnomesword project and is inactive on launchpad
<xnox> How do I claim ownership of Gnomesword project?
<goundy> Hi
<goundy> Still nothing about a wiki support in launchpad guys ?
<boss> ciao a tutti
<maxb> xnox: In the first instance, attempt to contact the other person. If he is unresponsive, request administrative intervention via https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<xnox> maxb: ok thank you
<goundy> maxb, any guess about my question maybe ? :p
<maxb> goundy: I'm not aware of any plans for it soon. (Though I'm not a Canonical person)
<goundy> maxb, oh I see, thank you and sorry ;)
<thumper> goundy: what was your question?
<thumper> mtaylor: hi
<goundy> thumper, it was whether there's some fresh plans on integrating any wiki system to launchpad or not ? :)
<goundy> I asked about it months ago and I've been told that a workarround has been started already
<thumper> goundy: yes there are plans, but it is not actively being worked on right now
<goundy> so I'm just wondering what's up since I couldn't get any information about it by searching the web
<mtaylor> morning thumper
<goundy> thumper, oh got ya, thanks ;)
<xnox> goundy: bug #240067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240067 in launchpad-foundations "Launchpad needs a wiki" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240067
<xnox> You should subscribe =)
<goundy> Oh yep
<goundy> thank you very much
<mnft> Hi Barry
<barry> mnft: hi
<bigjools> PPA publisher is working again
<mnft> Ah, sent a joke at python-dev just
<mnft> let#s go there, its python-mode stuff
<barry> rockstar: ping
<rockstar> barry, pong
<barry> rockstar: hi!  i'm wanting to sort out python branch imports on lp which are woefully out of date.  are you the right guy to chat with about this?
<rockstar> barry, I am _a_ right guy to chat with.
<barry> rockstar: you might be the only awake right guy atm :)
<rockstar> barry, well, I'm the only one not at LCA...
<barry> rockstar: even more win! :)
<barry> rockstar: so the problem is that we're currently importing bzr branches from code.python.org, but those are dead.  haven't been updated in tens of weeks.  we should switch them back to importing the svn branches.  not sure exactly the right way to do that
<ScottK> barry: Sounds like your original question was right on then.
<barry> ScottK: :)
<wgrant> Everyone should be awake, but whether they have a connection with <10s lag is another matter...
<barry> rockstar: we're currently importing python's trunk, 3.1, 3.0, and 2.6 series.  we should drop 3.0 and pick up py3k (for 3.2)
<rockstar> barry, the _easiest_ way to do that is by deleting the imports and creating new ones.
<barry> rockstar: do we still have a limitation that we can only import trunk?
<rockstar> barry, well, we only have that limitation to get around people misunderstanding things.
<rockstar> barry, I think we can make an exception for you.  :)
<barry> rockstar: bad idea, but i'll take it anyway :)
<geser> any LOSA around to lookup OOPS-1476FTPMASTER1?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1476FTPMASTER1
<rockstar> The constraint about only trunk is because we don't people thinking they can import their 2.0 branch and merge it with trunk (cscvs doesn't like that)
<rockstar> barry, that constraint should go away with bzr-svn
<barry> rockstar: right.  cool.  thanks for the advice, let me try to do it that way (delete and re-import)
<rockstar> geser, it doesn't look like that oops has synced just yet.  Give it 5 minutes.
<geser> rockstar: the oops is from friday
<rockstar> geser, hm, weird.
<geser> rockstar: any other ideas how to find it why it OOPSed?
<rockstar> geser, we get emails with the aggregate oopses every day.  It looks like it's a soyuz issue, so I'm sure they will take a look.
<geser> it was from a sync done by an archive admin for a package which was attempted to get synced twice, so I tried to find out why
<geser> bigjools: Hi, can you find out what caused OOPS-1476FTPMASTER1? it happened when an archive admin tried to sync a package (libxcb) on friday (the package already resisted at least two other sync attempts)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1476FTPMASTER1
<bigjools> geser: yeah I'll look tomorrow, I'm heading to bed now
<geser> bigjools: ok
<bigjools> the oops hasn't synced anyway
<pmjdebruijn> bigjools: I noticed... thankyou!
<xxploit> would someone be able to have a quick look at this build log, it's hanging on an image file format and i dont know why. I compiled this on my machine fine but im at a loss as to why it fails on launchpad. http://pastebin.org/78387
<geser> xxploit: can you point me to your PPA? I might have an idea but what to confirm it first
<xxploit> https://launchpad.net/~xxploit/+archive/linuxfrag/+packages
<geser> xxploit: add "librsvg2-common" to Build-Depends (you need /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/svg_loader.so from that package)
<geser> the build should succeed after that (at least it did in my pbuilder)
<xxploit> geser: ill try that, i did add the dev package to it before with no effect (librsvg2-dev)
<geser> the -dev package depends on the library package but the library package doesn't depend on -common (for what ever reason)
<xxploit> geser: ok thx man
<Daviey> Is it possible i could have the contents of a LP OOPS?
<Daviey> it's one that keeps happening when using openid, my user and my app.
#launchpad 2010-01-19
<maxb> Daviey: This is a bad time of day to find someone who can help with that, I think. US or European daytime are good times, or you could ask via the answers tracker (https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion)
<Daviey> maxb: i'll try tommorrow, thanks
<fta> are lucid builders sick?
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/38060835/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.chromium-browser_4.0.249.43~r34537-0ubuntu1~ucd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> Nice.  How long ago was that?
<crimsun> well, I do trigger that libtool asplode on armel pretty often
<fta> amd64 too
<fta> ScottK, was the question for me? if so, ~30min ago
<wgrant> fta: Same builder?
<wgrant> Wait, no, no arch-agnostic buildds in production yet.
<fta> nope, promethium & protactinium
<wgrant> Is it always the same package?
<stgraber> all my LTSP builds (3 uploads) failed for te same reason
<stgraber> *the
<wgrant> stgraber: Links to the builds?
<stgraber> https://launchpad.net/~stgraber/+archive/ppa/+build/1453022/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.ltsp_5.1.99~bzr1534-0ubuntu1~ppa1~lucid1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<stgraber> https://launchpad.net/~stgraber/+archive/ppa/+build/1453043/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.ltsp_5.1.99~bzr1534-0ubuntu1~ppa2~lucid1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<stgraber> second was retried from LP after 30min with the same result
<wgrant> lamont: ^^ That looks reasonably sinister.
<lamont> wicked.  did you happen to notice which buildd?
<stgraber> lamont: happened for both i386 and amd64 on 3 different build for me, so probably not a single buildd (or I'm very unlucky today)
<wgrant> There are no obvious problematic uploads.
<stgraber> happened on promethium, aluminium and platinum with my LTSP builds
 * lamont gets out his ballpeen for a little adjustment.
<lamont> stgraber: interestingly, crested seems happy
<crimsun> rothera, adare, yellow, hooker, and jaboticaba just frowned really nastily at me
<crimsun> (I really did pbuilder+piuparts on amd64 beforehand)
<stgraber> I uploaded an updated pkgbinarymangler earlier tonight, seems like something with that bzr branch is a bit broken (as in, it doesn't seem to match what used to be in archive so some unknown changes might have happened), I really hope it's not what we are seeing now
<stgraber> but I'm looking at it and will upload a fixed one (basically, previous source package + my change without using the bzr branch)
 * lamont fetches the current tarball so he can dist-upgrade and see what it does from there
<lamont> if it's package mangler, I'm gonna put it in the *^()**(_*%^*_%_%^ JAIL AGAIN
<lamont> stgraber: I don't suppose that it build-depends on nothing more than build-essential?
 * stgraber fixes it the hard way, will poke with the bzr branch later ...
<stgraber> lamont: lockfile-progs
<lamont> well, installing the build-deps is the step that fails....
<stgraber> right, though if I understand correctly what happened, the new pkgbinarymangler no longer contains anythings as a lot of very useful files were bzrignored for some reason
<stgraber> and so were dropped from the bzr branch ...
<stgraber> http://pastebin.com/f7b7e45ef
<stgraber> is the current .bzrignore
<wgrant> Impressive.
<wgrant> But that shouldn't break dpkg-deb.
<stgraber> uploaded new pkgbinarymangler, though it'll probably fail because of the current issue.
<stgraber> Now to poke at bzr and make the branch work as it should ...
<wgrant> Ah.
<ScottK> wgrant, lamont: Is it known that this problem affects Ubuntu buildds too?
<wgrant> Yes.
<ScottK> OK
<wgrant> pkgbinarymangler is broken.
<wgrant> And it diverts dpkg-deb.
<ScottK> Sigh.
<wgrant> => BOOM
<ajmitch> stevenk is sitting here rejoicing in that fact now
<stgraber> ok, managed to fix the branch too (as in, bzr-buildpackage -S now gives the same result as my non-bzr source package)
<stgraber> of course the fixed pkgbinarymangler failed to build but that was to be expected ...
<wgrant> If only copy-package.py allowed copies of deleted packages with binaries.
<lamont> yeah.  and I'm going to go put it on hold and just leave it that way and manually upgrade it from time to time
<wgrant> That would make fixing this really easy.
<lamont> yeah.  shouldn't take me more than about 30 minutes
<lamont> bide
<stgraber> I guess only reason why the last working upload was ok was because it was on lool's computer and so he had that file even if it was bzrignored ...
<stgraber> lool: around by any chance ? (not very likely at 3am but who knows)
<maxb> Is merge proposal diff generation instantaneous now, or was I just incredibly lucky?
<lamont> new chroots uploaded, when slangasek tells me to, I'll  unhold it again.  you get to convince him to tell me.
<lamont> stgraber: ^^
<stgraber> lamont: thanks for fixing everything.
<wgrant> maxb: It's */1 now.
<verbalshadow> i'm have trouble following the how to let several people commit to a branch, https://help.launchpad.net/Code/QuickStart i'm missing something
<spiv> verbalshadow: create a team that you are all members of (if you haven't already), and set the branch to be owned by that team.
<verbalshadow> spiv: thanks had not thought of that
<maxb> wgrant: Apparently it managed to run inbetween me submitting the MP and the page rendering, then :-)
<wgrant> maxb: Handy.
<andresm> good night, anyone knows where can i find the launchpad roadmap -or existing effort- for translating its own interface ?
<kirkland> lamont: do i need to re-try my builds?
<kirkland> lamont: or will that trigger automatically?
<crimsun> I retried mine
<crimsun> lamont: you're a rock star. Thanks!
<xnox> andresm: search bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad it was there somewhere there are just discussions
<andresm> ok, this is the one i was looking for bug #81419
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 81419 in launchpad-answers "Answer Tracker localization" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/81419
<AnAnt> Hello, I have a question about translations
<AnAnt> so a person adds a translation to a project on Launchpad, so the Last-Translator is set to the name of this person, now after this translation gets exported to bzr then imported back into Launchpad, launchpad changes the Last-Translator field to the project owner, why is that ?
<AnAnt> I see that this is not a nice thing
<aalex> How come the source of my package was not available ? It says "Source: not available". See the build log : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/38068464/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.toonloop_1.1.8-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<aalex> "toonloop_1.1.8-0ubuntu2.dsc.
<aalex> Package includes an .orig.tar.gz file although the debian revision suggests
<aalex> that it might not be required. Multiple uploads of the .orig.tar.gz may be
<aalex> rejected by the upload queue management software."
<aalex> That's from my most recent trial.
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> who could help me with getting a poll removed from LP?
<spm> dholbach: possibly me.... :-)
<MegaHerz|wrk> Hi all
<MegaHerz|wrk> Any ideas how to search launchpad for PROJECTS not BUGS#
<MegaHerz|wrk> ?
<thekorn> MegaHerz|wrk, https://edge.launchpad.net/projects
<MegaHerz|wrk> thekorn: hah, thanks!
 * MegaHerz|wrk has bookmarked the link
<slytherin> How do I report a bug against the translations component of launchpad?
<matsubara> slytherin, https://launchpad.net/rosetta/+filebug
<henninge> slytherin: Maybe we can talk about it first? ;-)
<slytherin> henninge: Sure, it's a minor issue.
<slytherin> henninge: On translations page for any project, we can sort the translations with various criteria i.e. Status, Untranslated, Last Changed etc. But there are no visual indicators for this. A small arrow besides column names would be good.
<henninge> slytherin: ah, I see. Yes, please add the bug and add a "ui" tag to it.  That ^ is agood description alrady, btw. ;-)
 * henninge adds a space and an 'e' ...
<henninge> slytherin: thank you for the suggestion.
<slytherin> henninge: You are welcome. :-)
<slytherin> henninge: The small arrow appears only when you actually click the column name.
<henninge> slytherin: so the problem is that the default sorting is not indicated?
 * henninge takes a closer look now
<slytherin> henninge: yes. On first load of the page there is no indication how it is sorted as well as the indication that user can sort the data.
<henninge> slytherin: is that only on translation pages? Maybe it's a general ui problem.
<slytherin> I haven't checked if it is general problem. I am just checking translation summary page for my project - https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/gnusim8085
<henninge> slytherin: I see the same problem on branches pages
<henninge> slytherin: i.e. https://code.launchpad.net/launchpad
<slytherin> henninge: right
<henninge> slytherin: so please report the bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+filebug
<slytherin> ok
<slytherin> henninge: Done - bug 509596
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509596 in launchpad-foundations "No visual indication of sortability on initial page load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509596
<henninge> slytherin: thanks!
<slytherin> I have another issue I want to report but it needs discussion first.
<slytherin> henninge: Are you free for that?
<henninge> slytherin: not too much atm. I'd prefer later. I have a phone call now and will go to lunch after that.
<slytherin> fine, will discuss later
<henninge> slytherin: cool, thanks.
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> can someone help me fixing this: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/vala ?
<matsubara> asabil, let me take a look
<asabil> thanks
<asabil> basically there is trunk and new-trunk
<asabil> maybe rm trunk && mv new-trunk trunk ?
<matsubara> asabil, done
<asabil> thanks
<matsubara> you're welcome
<fagan> Hey all, I was wondering about the search
<fagan> I wanted to send someone a link to the results and it was really long
<matsubara> fagan, you can use http://tinyurl.com/ to make it shorter
<idnar> or http://bit.ly/
<fagan> True but then launchpad says the link was wrong
<fagan> I did an advanced search to find all the bugs with a tag that I was looking for and it didnt work
<fagan> It would be nice if the url wasnt a mile long anyway
<leoquant> matsubara how to prevent an open pgp key used in launchpad and mailing from expiring, and how to tell the ubuntu keyserver the newe expiring date and update my launchpad account?
<matsubara> leonardr, let me check that for you. it's an option for the gpg command
<matsubara> leonardr, basically you need to update your key with the new expire date and re publish it to the keyserver
<leonardr> matsubara: you mean leoquant -^
<leoquant> ツ
<matsubara> yes, sorry leonardr
<matsubara> :-)
<leoquant> and how to update the new expir date via launchpad in my account?
<leoquant> matsubara can this only be done via the console or also via seahorse?
<matsubara> leoquant, so, this has nothing to do with launchpad. it's all done with your gpg key. launchpad will then "know" that the new expire date when it checks it from the keyserver
<leoquant> ok
<matsubara> leoquant, my own choice is to use the console to update it
<leoquant> indeed, sorry
<leoquant> the console is my choise also
<leoquant> a did a wilde google ride but didn't get the how to.....:P
<leoquant> *I
<leoquant> thats why I am asking you
<matsubara> leoquant, gpg --edit-key <key-id> (e.g. gpg --edit-key 767E56BC)
<matsubara> leoquant, it'll then enter a Command>  prompt
<matsubara> type expire
<matsubara> and then choose one of the options
<leoquant> ok
<matsubara> leoquant, let me know if you need further help
<leoquant> thx for now
<matsubara> sure, you're welcome
<matsubara> leoquant, after successfully updating the expiration date, you need to send it to the keyserver: gpg --send-key <key-id> --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com
<ammonkey> hello, is there a problem with launchpad's ppa?
<leoquant> ok matsubara when my visitors are left i'll give it try and let you know
<leoquant> *visitors*friends
<matsubara> ammonkey, can you be more specific? we had an issue with the PPA publisher yet but that's been solved
<matsubara> s/yet/yesterday/
<ammonkey> well i upload new packages version and it does not appear ...but i ve got a problem before on a version i did not commited all the files so there was a compil error ...but impossible to update with the same version number so i tried a new one ...But nothing new in my ppa ...so i am lost :)
<ammonkey> all in sucessful with dput i sign my files etc but i don't receive any email from launchpad
<ammonkey> s/all in/all is/
<matsubara> ammonkey, what's the ppa? can you paste the output of the commands you ran to upload the package?
<ammonkey> matsubara: dput ppa:am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa nautilus_2.28.4-0ubuntu1.3_source.changes
<ammonkey> matsubara: the output is here: http://pastebin.com/m49a23d8c
<matsubara> ammonkey, I don't know what's wrong with that. bigjools can you help ammonkey with a PPA uploading problem ^?
<ammonkey> matsubara: maybe it s stuck because of compil problem on 1.2version and now refuse to upgrade to 1.3? ... ppa upload are in realtime or it must wait for a crontab?
<ammonkey> i tried many time to re upload in the same version but with no success so i incremented the version and still no result
<matsubara> ammonkey, I think the compilation problem can't affect the build process. In any case, you should get an email saying what's wrong. let's wait a bit for bigjools as he's a soyuz developer and knows this stuff very well.
<ammonkey> matsubara: thx for your help
<leonardr> gary et al: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/anonymous-access-to-the-launchpad-web-service-api
<mars> leonardr, great!  That should make writing small utility scripts much easier
<mars> It was annoying to have them hang because they needed the auth cookie
<mars> cookie/token
<bigjools> ammonkey: https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/227 help?
<bigjools> matsubara: fyi as well --^
<matsubara> thanks bigjools
<ammonkey> bigjools: it's ok for the mails i get them....in fact i got a bad filter in my mailbox my bad ...i deleted my pakages versions .. i hope to not get an error for the next dput
<ammonkey> bigjools, matsubara how much time do launchpad need to delete the files?
<bigjools> ammonkey: why do you need to know?  it's generally within 24h
<ammonkey> bigjools: to know when re upload again ;)
<bigjools> ammonkey: you can't re-upload the same version
<bigjools> bump the version, re-upload, and the old package will automatically be removed
<ammonkey> bigjools: well i tried with an incremented one with no succes
<bigjools> what error did you get?
<ammonkey> wait i try again..and tell u
<thekorn> leonardr, great news, thanks!
<maxb> leonardr: Nice! One piece of information that's missing from the blog post: What's the 'name' of production for use in Launchpad.login_anonymously ?
<maxb> Also, what's the rationale for using a 'name' rather than the *_SERVICE_ROOT constants?
<maxb> (and why does lp:launchpadlib not have any tags?!)
<vish> hi.. how to do a merge in lp? ken Accepted the merge , but he isnt sure how to do it...  ;)  https://code.launchpad.net/~vish.../ubuntu/lucid/human-theme/bug507632+bug495644/+merge/17538
<vish> do i set the status to "merged" or... does  he have to do it?
<leonardr> maxb: the rationale is that it's easier
<ammonkey> bigjools: http://pastebin.com/d191c6931 ..still no email i checked my email filters this time ...And no news on the ppa page
<leonardr> you can still use _SERVICE_ROOT if you want
<ammonkey> bigjools: Oo accepted this time :)
<bigjools> glad to hear it :)
<proppy> Hi, I've got an OOPS-1480B1319 when trying to submit a bug to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poker-network/+filebug-inline-form
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1480B1319
<proppy> how can I help
<leonardr> maxb: the production string is 'production'. all the strings are given in launchpadlib uris.py
<bigjools> ammonkey: it can take up to 5 minutes after your upload completes
<ammonkey> bigjools: thank u very much...it seems in a good way this time
<bigjools> great
<maxb> leonardr: oh.. I see.. it's confusing because you use both patterns in the blog post, but I guess that's because not only are you demonstrating two different APIs, but two different launchpadlib versions.
<leonardr> maxb: right. old version of launchpad doesn't support 'edge'
<leonardr> er, launchpadlib
<mars> vish, did you have a look at https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Review ?
<vish> mars: yeah , then also saw > http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.dev/en/user-guide/merging_changes.html
<mars> vish, good question about the status though.  beuno ^ any ideas?  The Code team is in Wellington I believe
<mars> beuno, I ask because I have often wondered about the status myself.  Is it a manual or magic setting?  How is it supposed to be used?  Is there an implicit workflow? (I could go on :)
<vish> mars: so the main author would have to do > $bzr merge https://code.launchpad.net/~vish.../ubuntu/lucid/human-theme/bug507632+bug495644/+merge/17538 and it gets merged?
<proppy> got it, https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1480B1319 happends when body of the bug report is empty
<mars> vish, he would just merge the branch, no the merge proposal.  So he would execute: $ bzr merge lp:~vish.../ubuntu/lucid/human-theme/bug507632+bug495644
<vish> ah... ok
<mars> he would check that your changes merged cleanly into mainline, "bzr ci" if they did, then "bzr push" back onto LP.  http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.dev/en/user-guide/organizing_branches.html#merging-a-feature-into-the-trunk
<mars> vish, ^
<vish> mars: thanks :)
<soren> Dear Santa. Can I please have a "E-mail me all (including historic) bug mail for this bug" method in the lp api? Love, Soren.
<soren> And a pony.
<proppy> Which color ?
<soren> proppy: All of them.
<soren> proppy: Oh, the e-mail? Black and white, please.
<proppy> ah a rainbow pony, my sister had one :)
<proppy> soren: maybe there is something like an rdf export for bug report
<proppy> that's not exactly black and white but :)
<soren> I want e-mail.
<soren> I might be able to settle for a button in the web UI to trigger it.
<soren> What's supposed to be in the messages attribute of bugs when I use launchpadlib?
<soren> If I do this: for m in launchpad.bugs[494185]: print m
<soren> I get no output.
<soren> Is that just launchpadlib not proxying the response correctly?
<soren> As I expected, doing the same for bugs[1] takes considerably longer, but gives the same result.
<soren> Is it perhaps because I used Launchpad.login_anonymously?
<soren> Apparantly so.
<leoquant> matsubara everthing fine. just updating the keyserver gave errors this one worked: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-key 0x key
<leoquant> so again thx
<matsubara> leoquant, cool. glad to help. you're welcome
<popey> is staging.lp.net configured to send mail notifications or are they blocked?
<superm1> hi guys, i'm having a hard time setting up a translations export branch
<superm1> i'm a bit confused.  I pushed the trunk branch to ~dell-team/dell-recovery/translations with the intent of putting that in https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/dell-recovery/trunk/+link-translations-branch, but it keeps telling me that's an invalid value
<matsubara> popey, they're sent to a mailbox but not to the outside world. LP developers have access to that mailbox
<popey> ok, ta
 * popey points Daviey to that
<matsubara> superm1, looking
<superm1> thanks
<matsubara> danilos, can you help superm1 ^?
<matsubara> Ursinha, maybe you can help superm1 ^?
<Ursinha> hello
<superm1> hi
<Ursinha> :)
 * Ursinha reads backlog
<Ursinha> superm1: what exactly it says is the invalid value?
<matsubara> superm1, I think you've hit bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/407260
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 407260 in rosetta "Translations export branch can't be team-owned" [High,Triaged]
<superm1> Ursinha, well there is only one box on that page
<Ursinha> superm1: ~dell-team/dell-recovery/translations as the translations branch?
<superm1> Ursinha, yeah
<superm1> matsubara, ah that sounds like a high possibility
<Ursinha> superm1: so I guess it's the bug matsubara pointed, unfortunately
<matsubara> superm1, try the workaround in the bug report
<superm1> Yup that appears to have worked.
<superm1> thanks guys!
<matsubara> sure, glad to help
<superm1> okay so next question; when i set it to automatically synch, most of the translations dissappeared that were there already from the previous manual upload
<superm1> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/dell-recovery/trunk
<superm1> its like only two of the strings are showing up now
<matsubara> superm1, see this announcement: https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+announcement/3451
<matsubara> superm1, more specifically: "A word of caution: whatever branch you pick here, Launchpad is going to
<matsubara> commit files to it. It will ruthlessly overwrite any previous versions
<matsubara> of the files. So you probably don't want to use your development branch
<matsubara> for this, or any other branch that you use for other things. We
<matsubara> recommend that you create an fresh branch, and don't use it for anything
<matsubara> else but getting translation snapshots of a single release series."
<matsubara> so I guess, that's what happened :-(
<matsubara> hopefully you do have a local branch for that one
<superm1> well i did use a new branch, so they havent been clobbered in the trunk branch
<superm1> they're just clobbered in the web ui
<superm1> and i'm guessing will be shortly in this translations branch too
<superm1> i think it looks like it only imported one of the .pot files actually now that i look at the import queue
<superm1> so perhaps it's just waiting for someone to manually review the other one
<\u03b5> is it possible to reorder releases on our project and set our proper last stable release as current ? (armagetronad)
<\u03b5> in particular, launchpad shows 0.3.0 as our current release, while uneven version numbers in our project mean unstable builds, and while we just released 0.2.8.3 (stable)
<geser> bigjools: Hi, did you have time to look what caused the OOPS I mentioned yesterday?
<tyranos> yesterday i tried to file a bug for the first time in hwinfo package but failed due to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/500856
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 500856 in malone "Error while reporting a new bug" [High,Triaged]
<bigjools> geser: I looked but I can't find the oops log :(  seb was looking into trying to make it happen again
 * bigjools has to dash, will be back in 2h
<cody-somerville> Just got an OOPS when trying to authenticate via OpenID: OOPS-1480I1749
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1480I1749
<Daviey> i've been getting OOPS's with openid recently
<Daviey> What can i do about this? http://pastebin.daviey.com/4B58/
<maxb> Daviey: You can use a SFTP client to delete the backup.bzr folder left over from a previous upgrade (attempt)
<Daviey> !
<maxb> Please note that upgrading remotely is not advised unless you have a reliable and fast connection to launchpad
<Daviey> thanks maxb
<Daviey> maxb: I tried branching, upgrading, pointless commit, pushing
<Daviey> bu the upgrade didn't work
<xnox> Daviey: see bzr upgrade guide
<xnox> on how to upgrade branches on lp
<xnox> 1se
<xnox> 1sec
<xnox> Daviey: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.2.0/en/upgrade-guide/index.html#migrating-branches-on-launchpad
<Daviey> xnox: Isn't that the same as just deleting the branch via web interface, and re-pushing?
<Daviey> same end result, but fewer steps
<xnox> Daviey: no, if you have development focus set
<xnox> You need to unset it first, because otherwise launchpad stacks your new branch onto the old one
<xnox> and you are stuck with older format for most of your branch on lp
<Daviey> crikey
<lifeless> is there a feed off project releases?
<lifeless> s/off/of/
<Daviey> lifeless: Are you asking me?
<wgrant> lifeless: I don't believe so. Most people use the announcements feed.
<wgrant> It should be pretty easy to do, though.
<lifeless> Daviey: no
<lifeless> wgrant: it would be nice IMO to include releases in the announcements feed. What do you think?
<Daviey> ok :)
<wgrant> lifeless: I don't think so.
<wgrant> lifeless: I think it should be trivial to create an announcement while creating a release, however.
<lifeless> wgrant: that would work too, particularly if its on by default.
<lifeless> wgrant: but I'mm not sure why you wouldn't want to consider releases announcements.
<wgrant> I'm sure somebody can find a good reason.
<maxb> hmm, is there no way to convince bzr to push ignoring a destination stacking policy?
<maxb> apparently not
<wgrant> maxb: '--stacked-on=', maybe?
<wgrant> Alternatively, push, wait for it to create the branch on LP, kill it before it finishes, then push again.
<Daviey> somewhat ugly.
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> There should really be a --no-stacked.
<maxb> hmm. --stacked-on= has managed to create a branch with the warning "Launchpad does not mirror file:// URLs." showing in the web UI
<wgrant> Argh, yes.
<maxb> stacked_on_location = file:///home/maxb/wc/bzr/bzr/bzr.dev
 * xnox says specifying stacking options on launchpad doesn't work........
 * xnox did file bugs a while ago
<lifeless> maxb: reconfigure can unstack it
<xnox> lifeless: but you cannot stack it onto something else
<xnox> and you need fast connection
<lifeless> xnox: thats why it stacks by default to save bandwidth
<xnox> Yeah, I mean if you want to restack a branch onto something else the only way is to change development focus and push a new branch
<lifeless> xnox: thats false
<xnox> You cannot do bzr reconfigure lp:~me/pr/branch --stack-on=lp:~team/pr/experimental
<xnox> it results in a broken branch on launchpad
<xnox> lifeless: please prove me wrong
<lifeless> bzr reconfigure lp:~me/pr/branch --stacked-on=bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/team/pr/experimental
<xnox> bug #498063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498063 in launchpad-code "[feature] UI for changing branch stacking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498063
<lifeless> it may not propogate that setting to the mirror branch; if so thats not a bzr bug
<xnox> yeap I did that
<xnox> then see lp:~dmitrij.ledkov/xiphos/commit-2
<xnox> what state it is at
<xnox> Unsupported protocol for url "lp-hosted://../commit-1"
<lifeless> sure, there is a bug. I don't see that its a bzr bug
<lifeless> relative stacked paths should work fine.
<xnox> like what
<xnox> bzr reconfigure lp:branch --stack-on=../other-branch?
<lifeless> in the internal code on the server
<xnox> well I tried my hardest and it didn't work by default
<lifeless> yes, I get that.
<lifeless> I'm not saying you can mke  it work by poking at the UI
<xnox> maybe I can use bzrlib to set the correct path on the sample broken branch
<lifeless> I'm saying there is a bug, but *I don't think the bug is in bzrlib*
<xnox> Aha
<xnox> so it's launchpad-bzr-integration which does too many smart things ;-)
<xnox> So bzrlib does the right thing hmmmm
<lifeless> the relative path shouldn't break anything, there is a known path to normalise against. So I think its a bug in launchpad-codes open hooks.
<xxploit_> question im trying to setup a pbuilder environment but get this output http://pastebin.org/78828 I'm guessing it has to do with me running mint and need to change a line.
<xnox> xxploit_: nothing to do with launchpad.... try your distribution help channell
<lifeless> xxploit_: try #ubuntu-motu
<xxploit_> seems the --othermirror flag was the problem works now by using --mirror instead
<derks> Quick question, is it or will it ever be possible to creating multiple mailing lists for a team?  For example, I think it doesn't really make sense to have a 'myproject-announce' team just so i can get an announce mailing list setup
<derks> That and, the ability to subscribe to a list without having a launchpad account or joining the team would be nice....  a lot of people just want the announce email, not to have to signup on a site and join a team, etc.    Just curious
<maxb> derks: It's worth searching for and filing a feature request bug if there isn't one already
<derks> maxb, thanks... that is my next step.  just wanted to see if there was any hearsay or what-not
<maxb> I think there's a bug somewhere about making it possible to subscribe to a ML without joining the team
<maxb> That would be a good first step for your use case
<robert_ancell> I'm getting "Rejected:<lp.archiveuploader.permission.CannotUploadToPocket object at 0x64ab510>" when I try and upload a package to universe
<wgrant> robert_ancell: To which suite are you trying to upload?
<robert_ancell> suite?
<al-maisan> distro series + pocket
<al-maisan> = suite
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> That exception means you're trying to upload somewhere that doesn't make sense.
<wgrant> eg. karmic(-release)
<wgrant> (the error message should be better, of course.)
<robert_ancell> wgrant, uh, I think I know - I'm using a new laptop and I haven't copied my .dput.cf
<mwhudson> there's a bug about the crappy error i think
<wgrant> There is.
<wgrant> Bug #434391
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434391 in network-manager "NetworkManager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434391
<wgrant> Bug #494391
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494391 in soyuz "Ugly upload error mesage "lp.archiveuploader.permission.CannotUploadToPocket object"" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494391
<robert_ancell> So how do I find what pocket I am uploading to?
<al-maisan> robert_ancell: look at your most recent changelog entry
<al-maisan> at the top line
<wgrant> "karmic -> Karmic RELEASE
<al-maisan> that specifies the suite
<wgrant> karmic-updates -> Karmic UPDATES
<robert_ancell> right, so the distro series is karmic
<robert_ancell> ok, so it's karmic release
<wgrant> And an attempt to upload to that does not make sense.
<robert_ancell> oh duh
<al-maisan> since karmic is not the series under development
<robert_ancell> I was previously uploading to a PPA.
<robert_ancell> thanks
<xteejx> Hey guys, I'm having LP problems. I'm trying to convert bug 311417 to a question, and LP keeps failing with an OOPS, and it has just come up with "Please try again.... problem connecting to LP server"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311417 in ubuntu "Missing multimedia touch on ASUS a7sv" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311417
<xteejx> Hmm strange, it's Ok now.... dont worry :)
<jkakar> After moaning, complaining and a fair amount of obstinence we've started using merge proposals on the Landscape team.
<jkakar> It's been two days and I already love it.  They're SO much better than the last time we looked.  Thanks code hosting team. :)
#launchpad 2010-01-20
<tjagoda> Hola
<tjagoda> I have a user I suspect of being a spamer
<tjagoda> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/41203
<tjagoda> The Bharath person in that answer thread
<Noldorin> hello
<Noldorin> what file content type should i choose when releasing binaries on a launchpad project?
<Noldorin> i'm thinking Installer file is probably the closest...
<geser> bigjools: Hi, I've a fresh OOPS: /home/lp_queue/sync-queue/incoming/pitti-20100120-100158 (OOPS-1481FTPMASTER1)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1481FTPMASTER1
<bigjools> geser: thanks
<bigjools> geser: it's an error about being unable to parse the changes file
<geser> bigjools: is this a problem caused by the package itself or a bug in the scripts used to sync?
<bigjools> geser: I don't know, I am just discussing with seb
<geser> ok
<bigjools> geser: it should have been fixed in bug 435316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435316 in soyuz "new lines in the changes file Binary: field triggers a parsing error" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435316
<bigjools> it's a line break on the Binaries: line
<bigjools> Binary, even
<bigjools> seb is hacking the changes file to get it to sync
<popey> (Error ID: OOPS-1481I814)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1481I814
<popey> when logging into the wiki
<popey> hmm, works now
<dpm> we've noticed that there is a translation template for hamster-applet on the Karmic translations import queue on LP -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/hamster-applet/+imports?field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&field.filter_extension=pot . Normally only translations for packages in main end up in the queue, but hamster-applet is in universe. Does anyone has any idea how that could have happened?
<matsubara> henninge, can you answer dpm's question ^?
<qense> I've got the feeling the last few accounts changing bug 422536 could be trolls or bots since all they do are worthless assignee/status changes, cluttering the page. Would that be enough to ban those accounts?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422536 in kerneloops "EDAC amd64: WARNING: ECC is NOT currently enabled by the BIOS. Module will NOT be loaded." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422536
<ScottK> It's also very easy to change those by accident now, so if that's the only evidence, I wouldn't think it adds up to much
<qense> True. Maybe we should get the possibility to lock bugs with many (Apport) duplicates to prevent users from accidentally changing bug info.
<qense> Because this bug is now almost unreadable due to the many changes, and each time you have to look up if the changer is someone who knows what (s)he's doing or not.
<maxb> qense: I don't think number of duplicates is a good metric. But yes, it would be great if something could be done. In particular, it would be nice to force users to read and agree to something before allowing them to change assignees
<qense> yeah
<matsubara> my experience on LP bugs is that leaving a comment after a status change or assignment is usually enough to keep people from madly changing the status/assignee again
<mars> matsubara, agreed.  Always put a rational.
<qense> yep
<mars> I dislike it when people close or invalidate a bug you think is perfectly fine, without reason (and without them being the package maintainer, either...)
<AnAnt> Hello, I have a question about translations. When a person adds a translation to a project on Launchpad, so the Last-Translator is set to the name of this person, now after this translation gets exported to bzr then imported back into Launchpad, launchpad changes the Last-Translator field to the project owner, why is that ?
<Ursinha> AnAnt: good question, danilos ^
<danilos> AnAnt, it sounds like a problem somewhere, that's not what I would expect to happen
<danilos> AnAnt, can you point me at an example of where's that happening?
<danilos> AnAnt, i.e. project
<AnAnt> danilos: hang on
<AnAnt> danilos: monajat project, the translations are exported to: lp:~sabily.team/monajat/translations
<AnAnt> danilos: if you look at the latest bzr log entry, there are translations which were done by cegerxwin, but in the last log entry the translator was changed to "Sabily Team"
<danilos> AnAnt, looking
<AnAnt> danilos: here's the translations page on LP: https://translations.launchpad.net/monajat
<AnAnt> please note that I import those translations for the above mentioned bzr (which LP exports to), then those translations are imported again into LP
<danilos> AnAnt, I know we had some issues when someone was using the same branch for import and export, but these are two distinct branches
<danilos> AnAnt, however, I think this one is a pretty clear case
<danilos> AnAnt, i.e. the way we recognize users in Last-Translator field is by email address; yet, on export, it seems we respect hide-email setting some users have
<danilos> AnAnt, so, if we can't figure out the translator from the Last-Translator field, we use the uploader which is the branch owner in this case
<AnAnt> so that is two issues here, right ?
<AnAnt> 1. respecting hide-email setting in case of exporting a translation
<danilos> AnAnt, this is basically bug 362848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362848 in rosetta "PO export with Last-Translator " <Unknown>" email address" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362848
<danilos> AnAnt, only one, and that's the above
<AnAnt> 2. assuming a translator in case the translator doesn't have an account on LP ?
<danilos> AnAnt, 2. is not a bug: a system such as this has to have someone responsible for the translation that was submitted; we can't just say "unknown person got this into system"
<AnAnt> danilos: please imagine this case, I have an po file already submitted from someone who doesn't have an LP account (say by email), so I take this translation upstream, and it gets imported through LP. LP now will actually credit me (or the owner of bzr branch) for that translation.
<ScottK> matsubara-lunch: Is it possible to get http://launchpadlibrarian.net/38037380/kvirc_svn3831.tar.gz removed from the librarian.  It's a binary without source and thus a GPL violation.
<danilos> AnAnt, it won't if you have the correct Last-Translator field, which you should
<danilos> AnAnt, the problem is that LP exports PO files with incorrect Last-Translator because it respects "hide-my-email" setting in LP
<AnAnt> danilos: ah, so the Last-Translator does not need to have an LP account ?
<AnAnt> danilos: just a proper name <email> address format ?
<AnAnt> ScottK: Hello
<danilos> AnAnt, that's right
<ScottK> Hello AnAnt.
<AnAnt> danilos: ok, thanks
<danilos> AnAnt, you can track the above bug if you are interested about when will it get fixed, but we probably won't have time to work on it soon
<AnAnt> danilos: ok, thanks
<danilos> AnAnt, if you are interested in giving a hand (LP is open source :), I'd be happy to give a few pointers about where to start
<AnAnt> danilos: what's the language ?
<danilos> AnAnt, it's python (and Zope)
<AnAnt> danilos: I'm interested to give it a try
<danilos> AnAnt, I'd suggest starting at https://dev.launchpad.net/, and you can always find live help on #launchpad-dev
<Ursinha> mbarnett: do you know if what ScottK is asking is possible to do?
<danilos> AnAnt, "Get the source code" and "Build and run Launchpad" should be good for a start, so you get a running local system to play with
<danilos> AnAnt, I'll add specific pointers about what would need changing in the bug report
<AnAnt> erm, how much is the download ?
<mbarnett> Ursinha: ScottK: i don't see anything there (No such resource)
<danilos> AnAnt, it's pretty big
<danilos> AnAnt, I've added pointers to the bug 362848 as a comment, it could help you get started on this fix :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362848 in rosetta "PO export with Last-Translator " <Unknown>" email address" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362848
<ScottK> mbarnett: Is it automatically deleted when it's removed from the bug?
<ScottK> If so, that would explain it.  I thought such things stayed in the librarian.
<mbarnett> ScottK: i am not entirely sure, tbh
<AnAnt> danilos: thanks
<matsubara> ScottK, hi, did you solve your librarian request above? the link you pasted gives me a No Such Resource
<ScottK> matsubara: Apparently.  I deleted it from the bug, but I thought it would stay in librarian, but I guess not.
<matsubara> ScottK, cool. let me know if you need further help.
<ScottK> Will do.
<A4Tech> Hi everyone, has anyone else?
<A4Tech> Today I asked, but nobody answered. How can I remove PPA?
<geser> you can't but you can disable it
<A4Tech> gm
<A4Tech> And how can I do?
<geser> visit your PPA page, go to "Change details", untick "Enabled"
<A4Tech> geser: Now they will not be visible to other users?
<geser> yes (if I understood this option correctly)
<A4Tech> ok, thx you.
<cortex_> hello. anyone familiar with deluge?
<edakiri> cortex_: would you not more likely find expertise in a different channel?
 * maxb bemoans the state of the PPA buildqueue
<joh> So I've set up translations for my project in launchpad with one translation file. Is it possible to add new languages through launchpad or do I have to import empty .po files first?
<henninge> joh: just start translating in that language
<henninge> joh: you will only see those languages that you have configured as your preferred languages.
<joh> henninge: Aha :-)
<henninge> joh: once some translations exist in a language, you will see them in the template, of course
<henninge> joh: so what I said about preferred languages is only true while there are no translations at all for a language.
<joh> henninge: Ok, so if I'd like to add a French translation I have to set French as my preferred language?
<henninge> joh: well, do you speak French?
<joh> henninge: Partly :P
<henninge> joh: I mean, do you do translations into French?
<joh> henninge: Well, say Norwegian Nynorsk instead.
<joh> henninge: Only Norwegian Bokmål is listed
<mwhudson_> i don't think you have to set the language as preferred, do you?
<henninge> joh: if you are able to translate to that language, set it as a preferred language.
<joh> henninge: Where do I do that?
<henninge> joh: hm, go to your own translations tab
<joh> henninge: okay
 * henninge checks that
<joh> now what? :P
<henninge> joh: btw, I think it guesses bomal because you don't have a preferred language set.
<joh> henninge: okay
<henninge> joh: oh no, sorry, just go to your main homepage.
<henninge> joh: You'll see the yellow edit icon next to languages.
<henninge> click on that
<joh> Aha
<joh> Thanks :) that was well hidden
<joh> Ah awesome
<henninge> mwhudson_: yes, setting the preferred language is needed to easily start translations in that language.
<henninge> without hacking the URL
<henninge> joh: why, is that yellow dot not easy to see ... ;-)
<henninge> joh: Actually, I think we point to that in a couple of places if you don't have your languages set.
<joh> henninge: Hehe yeah but I would assume there was a link to that page from Translations as well :)
<joh> henninge: Would be a nice addition
<henninge> joh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+filebug
<henninge> joh: that would be nice
<joh> *filing bug*
<henninge> thanks
#launchpad 2010-01-21
<aalex> that's annoying
<mwhudson> RAOF: stop pls
<RAOF> mwhudson: Ooh, bother.  Sorry.
<xnox> hello is there a way to "hide" bug from related bugs in your personal page?
<xnox> right now it shows all bugs I ever commented on and some of them are obsolete to me and I don't want to see them any more =)
<intellectronica> xnox: unsubscribe from the bug?
<xnox> I'm not subscribed to it =)
<xnox> I've commented on it and I'm not it "affected nor Also notified" list
<xnox> And i'm not bug reporter =)
<xnox> I know I'm part of BugSquad and hence it still apears
<xnox> Cause bugsquad is subscribed
<xnox> never mind false alarm
<xnox> intellectronica: thank you for making me thing about this =)
<intellectronica> xnox: :)
<sm> hey all.. what's the timezone of timestamps on launchpad ? eg in a bug's activity log
<mwhudson> sm: the time zone you specify in your profile if you're logged in
<mwhudson> otherwise utc?
<sm> ah, thank you
<micahg> will a bug set to invalid or won't fix go to fix released with a proper changelog entry?
<dhillon-v10> hi all :) I got an email forwarding address over at opensolaris.org so i am trying to enable it through launchpad, but launchpad says it send a confirmation email and the email never gets to me. Can one of the admins go ahead and just confirm that address for me: https://launchpad.net/~dhillon-v10/+editemails thanks
<spm> dhillon-v10: um. no. that sounds like a bad idea. if you're not getting the email that LP sends out, it sounds like the problem there should be fixed. ??
<dhillon-v10> spm: I think the problem is that the confirmation email, I recieve all other emails that I forward to that email :)
<dhillon-v10> spm: btw I don't use that email a lot but its one way to keep my mail seprate :)
<wgrant> I have the same problem with one of my addresses.
<wgrant> I gave up.
<Some_Person> How can I figure out what build-depends a package needs without guessing, uploading, and hoping?
<spm> dhillon-v10: sure; but if (statistics sample of one :-) ) the LP conf email gets dropped somewhere; that implies others will have same issue - so we could end up making the problem worse; not better. make sense?
<wgrant> Some_Person: Use pbuilder or sbuild locally.
<dhillon-v10> spm: ahh that makes sense :) okay then I'll follow wgrant's advice and not worry about it
<spm> dhillon-v10: yeah - it's a pain and I do hate to turn you down like this but... :-/
<dhillon-v10> spm: launchpad did say that the confirmation mail could be greylisted or something like that so that might be the case too
<dhillon-v10> spm: oh np :) thanks a lot for explaining to me
<wgrant> This email address is actually a forward on a server managed by Canonical, and it never leaves the DC.
<dhillon-v10> wgrant: okay
<DrGS> hi
<Ddorda> hey. Im trying to push a branch, but get errors all the time: Permission denied (publickey).bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<Ddorda> tried ssh-add, but didn't help
<highvolt1ge> hi! I need to edit the link to a specification's wiki page in Launchpad, but I can't find any kind of edit button or a place I can change it
<highvoltage> do I need an admin to help there or perhaps a special URL?
<jldupont> Hi - is there a way to "cancel" the building of a package? can't find out how through the website interface...
<jldupont> fyi: the package is scheduled for building in 17minutes but I now know it won't build...
<jldupont> I have since uploaded a version that will....
<jldupont> re: https://launchpad.net/~jldupont/+archive/jldupont/+build/1459848 won't build
<jldupont> but this one will: https://launchpad.net/~jldupont/+archive/jldupont/+build/1459879
<jldupont> anyone??
<mrjazzcat_> mrevell
<jldupont> a simple Yes/No would suffice.
<ScottK> jldupont: No, but it's OK.
<ScottK> The builder will notice that there is a newer upload and not actually build that one.
<jldupont> @ScottK: thanks!
<Athen> I'm perhaps doing something silly, but I can't seem to get launchpad's ppa to work because of no available public key ?
<Athen> I downloaded and ran the launchpad-ppl-fix.pl that the Ubuntu forums suggested, but no change
<Athen> nvm, I seem to have figured it uot
<andruk> i am packaging my own library, and i noticed that my orig.tar.gz contained .o and .so files (and debuild would complain "ignoring deletion of *.o file"), so i removed them from the orig.tar.gz, but now i cant upload them to launchpad without getting rejected with the error "File libwacctl_0.3.3.orig.tar.gz already exists in TabletTray, but uploaded version has different contents.".  so, how...
<andruk> ...do i overwrite launchpad's orig.tar.gz?
<JohnTeddy> When is a bug the same? I have sound playing out of headphones and speakers at the same time, I see people describing the same bug as me... but with a different audio chipset.
<andruk> JohnTeddy: im just another user here, but I that at least sounds like the same bug as me, or maybe similar bugs across audio drivers
<JohnTeddy> ok, thanks andruk
<JohnTeddy> (Error ID: OOPS-1482F1633)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1482F1633
<JohnTeddy> I get this error when I try to submit a bug in launchpad.
<lifeless> rj0nes: hi
<lifeless> tis I, quasimodo
<lifeless> so, do you have a project setup on lp yet?
<rj0nes> don't think so :)
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> hit uphttps://edge.launchpad.net/projects/+new
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> https://edge.launchpad.net/projects/+new
<lifeless> (this is linked from the home page)
<rj0nes> lol yes I have a project set up already ;) https://launchpad.net/withgui
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> so this gives you a bzr namespace at lp:~USER/withgui/BRANCHNAME
<rj0nes> ok, and BRANCHNAME would be?
<lifeless> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/withgui lists current branches
<lifeless> 'trunk' is a common idiom to use for the main line of development.
<rj0nes> ok, there are no branches at the moment. "trunk" sounds good
<lifeless> so, in your bzr branch on disk, do 'bzr push lp:~richardjones/withgui/trunk'
<rj0nes> ooh, it's doing something...
<lifeless> :)
<lifeless> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/withgui
<rj0nes> yay!
<lifeless> now, as this is also a significant branch - a 'series'
<lifeless> we should link it to the trunk series
<rj0nes> er, ok :)
<lifeless> go to https://edge.launchpad.net/withgui
<lifeless> click on the word trunk
<lifeless> and click on 'link the branch to this series'
<lifeless> type in trunk
<lifeless> now people can do 'bzr branch lp:withgui'
<rj0nes> yay, thanks :)
<lifeless> my pleasure :)
<rockstar> rj0nes, hooray for withgui on Launchpad!
<rj0nes> (finally :)
<lifeless> rj0nes: generally you should be able to find someone here with clue to help with other questions you may have :)
<rj0nes> yep, thanks
<jariq> how long does it take to the package to show up in the ppa after upload?
<wgrant> jariq: You should receive an email in < 5 minutes, unless you did not sign the package properly.
<jariq> thx
<jariq> I got error from ppa: Unknown section 'network'. Any ideas ?
<wgrant> I think you mean 'net'
<jariq> you're right thx
<idnar> bzr: ERROR: xmlrpc protocol error connecting to https://xmlrpc.edge.launchpad.net/bazaar/: 502 Bad Gateway
<idnar> urgh
<idnar> is that my ISP or Launchpad?
<Noldorin> hi. how do i move a launchpad branch from my own user to a team?
<beuno> Noldorin, you re-push
<beuno> you used to be able to move, but I think it got dropped for some reason
<Noldorin> beuno, and then just change the address/name in the appropiate launchpad series?
<Noldorin> ah right
<tsimpson> click on the Change branch details link
<tsimpson> you can change the owner there
<tsimpson> at least on edge you can
<Noldorin> ah
<Noldorin> tsimpson, can't see anything...
<Noldorin> which field are you referring to?
<Noldorin> sorry
<Noldorin> yes i do
<tsimpson> right at the top, there should be an "Owner:" field
<Noldorin> tsimpson, thanks, that does the job
<foxbuntu> hey all, how would you go about unsubscribing from all bug mail on a project?
#launchpad 2010-01-22
<thumper> foxbuntu: unfortunately I don't think there is a single place to look for that
<micahg> foxbuntu: project or distro?
<mathew> hello
<mathew> i am having a MAD
<mathew> issue
<mordred_> ola everybody
<mordred_> one of my ppa's uses another one of them for some extra backport-needed build deps
<mordred_> it seems (looking at logs) that they aren't happy with each other's gpg keys...
<wgrant> mordred_: That shouldn't cause any problems internally.
<wgrant> mordred_: Is it causing issues?
<mordred_> wgrant: well... the _actual_ problem is that I have version 7.4.3 of debhelper in the build-deps ppa, and a package in the main ppa is failing the debhelper (>= 7.0.50) build-dep
<mordred_> wgrant: so I was trying to troubleshoot, and I noticed the gpg key warning in the build log
<mordred_> wgrant: https://edge.launchpad.net/~drizzle-developers/+archive/ppa/+build/1460692
<wgrant> mordred_: That's nothing to do with the keys.
<mordred_> wgrant: ok. cool then
<mordred_> wgrant: AH.... those packages failed to build...
 * mordred_ keeps forgetting to click "show package details"
<wgrant> That would do it.
<superm1> Hi guys.  when a translation import is marked as "Needs review", what's that actually mean?  am I supposed to be checking somewhere to actually get the import to work, or what's the snag?
<superm1> all i see is an option to change individual templates from "Needs review" to "Blocked", no import or anything
<superm1> for reference, this is what i'm referring to: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/dell-recovery/+imports?field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&field.filter_extension=all
<nigel_nb> Hi, can someone help me with the launchpadlib?  I seem to have trouble with it on xubuntu.  Is that a known issue or something I'm doing wrong?
<dpm> hey launchpadders, could anyone give me a hand with a problem? I'm trying to go to https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/kubuntu-docs/+pots/index/+admin and as a rosetta-admin change the template name from 'index' to 'kubuntu-docs-index' and I'm getting a "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server." error page. Is there any known such problem LP-wide today?
<mtaylor> launchpad ppa builder seems to be b0rked? https://edge.launchpad.net/~drizzle-developers/+archive/ppa/+build/1460725
<bigjools> mtaylor: argh, I'll take a look
<wgrant> Um.
<wgrant> Isn't that the GIVENBACK bug, which was CPed a week ago?
<bigjools> I thought we'd fixed this
 * mtaylor apologizes for breaking it
<bigjools> mtaylor: :)
<wgrant> It was GIVENBACK. Arrrrgh.
<bigjools> yeah
<bigjools> damn
 * wgrant hopes that the CP just got accidentally reverted.
 * bigjools checks
<mtaylor> while you guys are looking at things... I tried to re-upload a source package after a build failed earlier today and got a rejection b/c file exists
<bigjools> mtaylor: did you upload a new source version?
<bigjools> for that build?
<mtaylor> bigjools: I did after it didn't let me re-upload the same version
<bigjools> yeah it won't let you do that
<mtaylor> it used to, didn't it?
<bigjools> no it's never done that
<mtaylor> ok. :)
<bigjools> well uploading that has destroyed all the evidence on the old build so I guess we'll have to wait for it to happen again
<bigjools> oh well!
<mtaylor> oh shit. sorry
<mtaylor> if it doesn't break this time, I can re-upload a version of that package that's the same as the one that broke
<wgrant> It looks just like the case that we fixed last week, but that should still be fixed :/
<geser> wgrant: is the copy archive from cjwatson still active? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20090909/+build/1226841
<wgrant> geser: No, but that build simply will not die.
<wgrant> bigjools: ^^
<bigjools> I am literally about to nuke it
<bigjools> it's been on my list for weeks
<geser> is the date/time accessible when exactly a build started through the API? (it's displayed on the webpage for that build)
<c_korn> hello, is this the right channel to questions about the python LP API ? I want to change the status, importance and assignee of a bug/task. I use this which works well: http://pastebin.com/d3c75235c but each operation creates an own message in launchpad. can I instead delay the operations and do them alltogether ?
<geser> c_korn: you can set task.importance, task.status and task.assignee and call task.lp_save(). Perhaps that will cause only one message
<c_korn> geser: no, this did not work.
<c_korn> but the LP janitor does so: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/251809/comments/47
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 251809 in nautilus "scrollbar has some problem with multiple tabs" [Medium,Fix released]
<c_korn> I need to find its source I think
<c_korn> no branches ? https://code.launchpad.net/~janitor
<geser> c_korn: the janitor isn't forced to use the LP API
<c_korn> geser: oh, I see.
<geser> c_korn: see last method in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/db-devel/annotate/head%3A/lib/lp/soyuz/scripts/processaccepted.py
<c_korn> geser: thanks!
<tim> hi, what does this upload failure message tell me? Rejected: <lp.archiveuploader.permission.CannotUploadToPocket object at 0x7b1d790>
<geser> what was the target you tried to upload to?
<tim> geser, my ppa
<geser> and what did you put as distribution into debian/changelog?
<tim> karmic
<geser> hmm
<bigjools> tim: so that message is a bit buggy, but you're probably trying to upload to Ubuntu rather than a PPA
<bigjools> use dput ppa:<you>
<tim> bigjools, ah thanks i forgot to specify the destination explicitly
<akv> Hi! I have a PPA @ Launchpad where a build fails, saying a .h file doesn't exist, but it does...any good way of debugging this? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/38274519/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-lpia.rawstudio-daily_3047-0ubuntu1~jaunty0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<geser> akv: I'm looking at the .tar.gz, where should I be able to find dcp.h? (is it generated?)
<akv> geser: plugins/dcp/
<akv> oooh
<akv> might it be the tarball which is broken... ;)
<geser> not there, only dcp.c and Makefile.{in,am}
<akv> great...
<akv> thanks :)
<geser> np
<superm1> i asked last night but i guess at a time no one was on and it was missed;  can someone explain what it means when a template is marked "needs review"?  am I supposed to be reviewing it?  I don't see anywhere to review said template.  it's been sitting in that state for about 3 days
<gnomefreak> using edge how do i enable the repo lines in a PPA. they are no longer shown on the PPA page
<gnomefreak> sorry it was wrong link
<gnomefreak> im having a problem when trying to grab a branch. Its a ssh key problem but my key was working yesterday. if someone has time i would love to find out what is going on and i can pastebin the error if needed
 * ScottK reads http://blog.launchpad.net/notifications/launchpad-10-1-roll-out-09-00-11-30-27th-january-2010 and wonders why (now that LP is FOSS) what's in the release still has to come after?
<stlsaint> can someone please explain to me how blueprints work
<nigel_nb> stlsaint, um, what exactly do you need to know?
<stlsaint> nigel_nb: hey man, um everything...i am hosting code but would like to layout a blueprint for my loco team to follow
<nigel_nb> did u see the help page for blueprint?
<stlsaint> yea but i didnt see how to make a blueprint
<stlsaint> nigel_nb: duane is helping
<nigel_nb> :)
<cody-somerville> How do I change the project a branch is associated with?
<wgrant> cody-somerville: You can only do that through the API at the moment.
<cody-somerville> how odd
<cody-somerville> I changed the display name and title of a project yet all the bugs for that project still show the old value.
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<tsimpson> !ops
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<ubottu> Help! SteveA, kiko-phone, Kamion, daniels, Kinnison, stub, daf, carlos, spiv, BradB, salgado, lifeless, or jamesh
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<mhgtsh> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<mhgtsh> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<uhnhw> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<quwzp> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<quwzp> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<quwzp> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<quwzp> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<nigel_nb> ugh! not again
#launchpad 2010-01-23
<ripps> geez, like a week ago, lauchpad had nearly 20 i386 ppa builders, now there's only 3. Where did they go?
<wgrant> ripps: All but three builders for each architecture are not permanently PPA builders. They are occasionally taken back for a while to fulfil their original purpose.
<wgrant> They should return soon.
<nigel_nb> I just added a ssh key on my other laptop and having some trouble branching
<nigel_nb> can some help me debug bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<nigel_nb> I know its something to do with keys, but I can't figure out what
<nigel_nb> I added the key to my launchpad profile
<rockstar> nigel_nb, try deleting the key and adding it again.
<nigel_nb> rockstar, it took an hour, but I figured out
<rockstar> nigel_nb, what was the issue?
<nigel_nb> LP has trouble when the key is not called id_rsa
<nigel_nb> not sure if its LP or bzr yet
<nigel_nb> rockstar, I renamed my key to id_rsa and it worked
<rockstar> nigel_nb, ah, it was an ssh config thing.
<nigel_nb> oh, its not a bzr bug then?
<rockstar> nigel_nb, you could have just specified the key filename in ~/.ssh/config as well, but your fix also works.
<rockstar> nigel_nb, no.
<nigel_nb> ah
<rockstar> ssh didn't know which key to use for that server.
<nigel_nb> I dont have a config file in .ssh/
<nigel_nb> there was only 1 key
<nigel_nb> it started using it
<nigel_nb> because bzr whoami got my email ID from LP
<rockstar> nigel_nb, you won't have a ~/.ssh/config by default.  You'll have to create it.
<nigel_nb> rockstar, oh, okay
<rockstar> But if you didn't use the default filename, ssh still has no idea where to find the private key you're trying to use.
<nigel_nb> rockstar, ah, so thats the problem
<rockstar> nigel_nb, yup.
<nigel_nb> rockstar, someone should update the lp help page to reflect that then
<rockstar> nigel_nb, which one?
<nigel_nb> rockstar, https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<nigel_nb> ugh, its there
<nigel_nb> I missed it
<nigel_nb> my mistake
<timClicks> are there docs explaining how to migrate a trac bug tracker to launchpad?
<geser> what's the easiest way to get a list of open bugs for a source package using the LP API?
<geser> I looked at dsp.getBugTasks() but that also returns fixed bugs and filtering out from that list the open ones doesn't look efficient
<geser> using dsp.searchBugTasks() I can filter on status but only on a specific one, so I would need to repeat the search for every status which leaves a bug open
<thekorn> geser, the status argument of searchTasks can also take a list of strings
<geser> oh
<thekorn> yeah, one of the hidden features ;)
<geser> do you know if "Incomplete" will also match the other "subtypes" of it or do I need to list them too?
<thekorn> yes, incomplete = "Incomplete (with response)" +  "Incomplete (without response)"
<cumulus007> Hi, I've just uploaded a translation for Emesene, it resides now in the Import Queue
<cumulus007> I'm wondering who's in charge of this import queue
<hggdh> I am getting timeouts on edge. Any issues there?
<MTecknology> hggdh: loaded for me..
<hggdh> <sigh/>
 * hggdh goes hunting
<hggdh> MTecknology: can you try
<hggdh> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_pat
<hggdh> ch=&field.has_no_package=
<hggdh> dammit
<hggdh> MTecknology: http://tinyurl.com/yj4s7zh
<MTecknology> hggdh: that timed out
<hggdh> ufff
<hggdh> then there really seems we have a problem on edge.
<sinzui> I switched to launchpad.net I think something landed on edge today that kills performance
<geser> get someone else a timeout accessing https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim? (OOPS-1484ED491)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1484ED491
<sinzui> geser: I think this is bug 511546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511546 in malone "bug listings timing out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511546
<sinzui> gesser: I switched to launchpad.net and everything works fine
<sinzui> except for the fact that the UI for webkit is still broken in production
<geser> I've added the oops id to that bug (just in case)
<sinzui> thanks. The oos is not in the reporting system yet.
<sinzui> oops
<RenatoSilva> LP bug: tag cloud doesn't care about the bug status, but when you click the tag, it does care
<RenatoSilva> so you have a big tag 'look', but no bug displayed when click it because all bugs are fixed/invalid/etc
<RenatoSilva> then why show the look tag at all?
<sinzui> It's a known bug
<sinzui> It is very annoying
<sinzui> I think there is a related bug cause by duplicates
<sinzui> It is almost impossible to know you have worked a list to zero because of these false reports
<crimsun> does ppa.launchpad.net accept rsync (as a valid dput method)?
<elmo> crimsun: no
<crimsun> elmo: ok thanks, so only ftp, then? Is there hope for people who experience timeouts when uploading large source packages?
<elmo> crimsun: only ftp atm.  there's a spec/bug about switching to ssh which may or may not help you.  I'm afraid I have no idea what the timeline for that is though
<crimsun> elmo: cheers
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> upload to ppa is awfully slow with dput, cant i use any method beside ftp? it also tends to stall with packages above 20M
<crimsun> _Groo_: I just asked about that; 16:35 < elmo> crimsun: only ftp atm.  there's a spec/bug about switching to ssh which may or may not help you.  I'm afraid I have no idea what the timeline for that is though
 * _Groo_ wants to shoots himself
<_Groo_> ok another question, is there ANY way to resume a broken upload? im asking this for the critical big packages i send, like koffice and kde multimedia..
<crimsun> _Groo_: in the past I rsynced to a fast shell and dput from there.
<_Groo_> crimsun: im at home i dont have any other shell to dput it from
#launchpad 2010-01-24
<fossrox> hi guys!
<fossrox> I've noticed a problem in documentation: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.dev/en/user-guide/introducing_bazaar.html
<fossrox> link: Bazaar Quick Start Card - a one page summary of commonly used commands.
<fossrox> Not found: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.dev/en/quick-reference/quick-start-summary.svg
<fossrox> thanks in advance!
<ScottK> fossrox: I think you want #bzr.
<fossrox> ScottK: thanks!
<ScottK> I'm having trouble with package retries timing out both on production and on edge ( OOPS-1485L223 and OOPS-1485EA129 respectively).  Is anything up with soyuz?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1485L223
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1485EA129
<ScottK> That particular one is OBE because the system noticed it could come out of depwait without my help, but I wonder if there is a general isse.
<ScottK> isse/issue
<wgrant> The automatic retry is may not be unrelated to the timeout.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> It was just on that page so far.
<jtaby_> Hey, how can I checkout this branch? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oubiwann/txjsonrpc/main/files
<jtaby_> I tried running `bzr branch lp:txjsonrpc`, but got an error about launchpad IDs...do I need a launchpad account?
<crimsun> huh, that's odd. gbrainy_1.30-1ubuntu2 FTBFS on lucid/i386 (rothera) saying that libglade2.0-cil-dev doesn't exist, but it's definitely available. Do the chroots need to be refreshed again?
<crimsun> (and, it built fine and passed piuparts on a local amd64)
<ScottK> crimsun: It's in Universe.  Gbrainy is in Main now.
 * persia wishes that something other than components was available to check ogre-model, and do it at build-time without needing to mangle apt sources
<micahg> do I need to report an oops on edge on main bugs pages in Ubuntu?
<ScottK> No.
<rockstar> micahg, what was the oops?
<micahg> rockstar:          OOPS-1485EC379
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1485EC379
<crimsun> ScottK: ah, yes, thanks
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<rockstar> micahg, did it give you an actual exception?  The oops web interface doesn't seem to like me tonight.
<micahg> rockstar: timeout error
<rockstar> micahg, oh, I see, it's a timeout.
<rockstar> micahg, we'll get an email about it, so it's not a big deal.  I'm willing to bet a refresh will make it go through.
<rockstar> micahg, if it was another kind of exception, it'd be a higher priority.
<rockstar> And by "it's not a big deal" I mean "it's a known issue"
<micahg> rockstar: k
<wgrant> rockstar: Remember that people outside ~launchpad do not get tracebacks.
<micahg> Is gnome bugzilla also set up for reply from LP?
<micahg> wgrant: ^^
<xnox> I'm getting Error ID: OOPS-1485EA499
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1485EA499
<xnox> And Error ID: OOPS-1485EC619
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1485EC619
<xnox> Is sabdfl's profile special? =)
<xnox> it's his subscribed & commented on bugs
<idnar> I suspect it might be a timeout just because there's so many of them
<idnar> or something to that effect
<geser> there is currently a bug that bug listings like to timeout
<dolik> Hello. I just noticed there is error in packages I uploaded. Is it possible to remove them from the queues before they get build? I would like to remove them so they don't hinder the queues, but the help didn't give me any hint how to do that...
<persia> dolik: Soyuz doesn't support dcut, and it's likely that the sources were already published.
<persia> If you upload a newer version before the build, the old build won't happen (superceded source)
<dolik> persia: Thank you, didn't know that. So I'll just upload the corrected version...
<vadi2> How can I remove the link of a bug report to a specific release?
<vadi2> I don't see an option in the ui
<persia> You can't: the best you can do is mark it invalid or fix released.
<qense> Code imports seem to be failing with Tracebacks like this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/38330581/nautilus-actions-main-log.txt
<qense> (Which is, btw, for this branch: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~qense/nautilus-actions/main )
<wgrant> vadi2: You should probably mark it "Won't Fix". That has some special significance in certain circumstances.
<vadi2> hm, not in this case, it just shows as wont fix instead of removing the said row
<jpds> vadi2: Yeah, it's impossible to remove.
<persia> Right, the row never goes away, but doesn't show up in the default lists.
<drubin> Should API questions be asked here or in -dev?
<chrisccoulson> is anyone getting timeouts with edge at the moment?
<drubin> I am not.
<drubin> Why is there an API to set some ones location but not an API to retrieve it? https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/#person
<Daviey> drubin: there is.
<Daviey> drubin: person.longitude & person.latitude
<drubin> Daviey: Awsome, Thanks!! I just assume it was a method.  (My bad I didn't look at all the person's properties). Thanks again
<Daviey> no worries
<geser> chrisccoulson: timeout on bug listings?
<chrisccoulson> geser - yeah, i'm getting that atm
<geser> chrisccoulson: bug #511546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511546 in malone "bug listings timing out" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511546
<chrisccoulson> geser - thanks :)
<geser> workaround is to disable edge forwarding
<drubin> Is 1.5.1 version of launchpadapilib really that old, that even the login stuff doesn't work?
<drubin> it seems it is just the anonymous login fails
<maxb> drubin: The anonymous login stuff is very new
<maxb> However if you use the recipe in the announcing blog post, it does work with 1.5.1
<drubin> maxb: Thanks. found it
<_Groo_> hi/2 all..
<_Groo_> dput upload is coming to a crawl... does launchpad accepts http instead of ftp?
<crimsun> _Groo_: answered yesterday: no.
<_Groo_> crimsun: ¬¬ yesterday was rsync
 * _Groo_ gives up on uploading shit to launchpad.. it has become useless unfortunatelly
<ScottK> _Groo_: The answer yesterday was only ftp
<_Groo_> ScottK: ok thanks, thans crimsun
<fredb219> Hi, i have a strange error in a bzr branch hosted by launchpad : https://code.launchpad.net/~perroquet-team/perroquet/trunk2 . bzr commit and bzr log work but the launchpad view is locked to rev 113 (bzr log show now 117 rev).An idea ? Thanks
<fredb219> oups : https://code.launchpad.net/~perroquet-team/perroquet/trunk
#launchpad 2011-01-17
<philip_stoev> hi, is anyone getting a "bzr: ERROR: exceptions.NotImplementedError: should resend request to https://xmlrpc.launchpad.net/bazaar/, but this isn't implemented" error today from Launchpad ?
<mtaylor> philip_stoev: yes.
<mtaylor> $ bzr branch lp:drizzle/build /home/hudson/hudson/workspace/drizzle-build-CentOS-5-64bit
<mtaylor> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.NotImplementedError: should resend request to https://xmlrpc.launchpad.net/bazaar/, but this isn't implemented
<mtaylor> this is killing me
<philip_stoev> mtalyor: ok good to know that is not just me .
<mtaylor> :)
<mtaylor> any losas around? ^^^
<philip_stoev> mtalyor: the workaround seems to be to use the bzr+ssh protocol
<philip_stoev> mtaylor: bzr branch bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/randgen/ randgen-dml
<mthaddon> mtaylor: yeah, we've just put in place a redirect for *.edge.lp.net -> *.lp.net and it's seeming to have unintended consequences - will be reverting shortly
<mtaylor> philip_stoev: so - there is no way I can change all of my hudson configs to do that :(
<mtaylor> mthaddon: cool. I will leave you alone then
<mthaddon> mtaylor: sorry about that :(
<mtaylor> mthaddon: no worries - I probably wouldn't have noticed except thatit seems to have also triggered a runaway and become crazy type bug in the hudson bzr plugin
 * mtaylor facepalm
<xrg_> Hi ppl: we get some error: "should resend request to https://xmlrpc.launchpad.net/bazaar/, but this isn't implemented" today from bzr? Some help?
<mthaddon> xrg_: it's a known issue, we'll be reverting the change that caused this shortly, sorry for the problems
<xrg_> ok, thanks.
<thorwil> hi! i thought i could push a new branch directly to a subdir of a project that  own. that is: bzr push lp:backtestground/packaging
<thorwil> but the result of that was some error message regarding a lack of permission and this: https://code.launchpad.net/~t-w-/backtestground/trunk
<thorwil> i don't see how https://code.launchpad.net/~t-w-/backtestground/trunk can list the address lp:backtestground/packaging
<thorwil> and now attempts to bzr push --use-existing lp:backtestground/packaging fail with: "bzr: ERROR: At lp:backtestground/packaging you have a valid .bzr control directory, but not a branch or repository. This is an unsupported configuration. Please move the target directory out of the way and try again."
<thorwil> note that there was an already used "packaging" branch, that i deleted because all it contained was wrong. (might lp stumble over some kind of left-over?)
<fta2> dpm, http://www.transifex.net/projects/p/chromium/ :(
<dpm> fta2, why did they do that?
<fta2> dpm, that guy contacted me twice in the last few days
<fta2> dpm, 1st to ask me if i wanted to move away from launchpad to transifex
<dpm> that's just going to confuse people
<fta2> dpm, and then to tell me he's created a project for chromium
<dpm> :(
<fta2> if the history is genuine, some people already asked for some langs to be added there
<fta2> so it's fragmenting the community
<dpm> I mean, it's free software and all, but that's not really a way to work. I bet he didn't contact upstream nor has a plan to submit things upstream...
<fta2> even if he wants to, he will face the same problem as us
<dpm> fta2, well, the history must be genuine, IIRC glezos, the project registrant, is the transifex developer
<fta2> anyway, just wanted to let you know. i need to run
<dpm> thanks fta2
<fta2> i will probably answer him something later today
<Laney> where's an appropriate avenue for reporting unredistributable packages in a PPA?
<Laney> Question on launchpad?
<soren> Laney: E-mail the PPA owner?
<Laney> already dismissed by the owner
<soren> Ah.
<fta2> dpm, back
<fta2> dpm, by genuine, i was referring to the team creation requests
<dpm> fta2, as you say, I also believe that that's fragmenting the community and creating confusion. There was no need for a second source of translation, imho, and so far only the Chrome languages were imported - i.e. no new languages such as Basque and Galician are in http://www.transifex.net/projects/p/chromium/resource/default/
<fta2> dpm, and from what i can see without subscribing, it's a very poor interface, no string description/context
<fta2> i wonder if he's importing the upstream grit files or my gettext exports
<dpm> fta2, perhaps they've written a grit/gettext converter from scratch, which does not support comments
<fta2> dpm, possible, but unlikely as doing it properly is not trivial and you probably want to be sure it will be used before investing time on this
<DiagonalArg> If someone's got a sec ... I made a mistake connecting OpenID to my launchpad acct.  Don't want my email all over the web.  How to remove (but keep the acct)?
<DiagonalArg> Oops, got disconnected ...
<DiagonalArg> Question again: If someone's got a sec ... I made a mistake connecting OpenID to my launchpad acct.  Don't want my email all over the web.  How to remove (but keep the acct)?
<exarkun> Why is http://launchpadlibrarian.net/58498441/pyOpenSSL-0.11.tar.gz served with content-type text/html?
<soren> exarkun: It's not?
<soren>   Content-Type: application/x-tar
<exarkun> Here's a transcript in which it is: http://codepad.org/fr7l7BAe
<exarkun> What might be different between that and what you see?
<exarkun> Ah, I re-issued the request several times.  It switches between the two.
<exarkun> On banana it's right, on nutmeg it's wrong.
<Riddell> who's incharge of licence issues with PPAs?
<Laney> Riddell: are you referring to Dropbox? There's an open question about that
<Riddell> Laney: yes, do you have the URL?
<Laney> Riddell: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/141763 (no followup though)
<Riddell> thanks Laney
<Simeon> Hi All. I can not login anymore into my launchpad account. it keeps redirecting me to the same page :(
<mrevell> Simeon, Which page does it redirect you to?
<Simeon> one sec
<Simeon> I come from https://launchpad.net/weather-indicator, click the Login button top right and come to https://login.launchpad.net/somerandomletters/+decide
<Simeon> I hit Fortfahren (=proceed) and land on https://login.launchpad.net/otherrandomletters/+decide and land on the same page over and over again.
<Simeon> Wait - now it worked! :)
<Simeon> now it works - should have asked earlier!
<Simeon> its like when you go to the dentist and your teeth stop hurting :)
<Simeon> bye
 * jasono is away: I'm busy
#launchpad 2011-01-18
<micahg> !away > jasono
<ubot5> jasono, please see my private message
 * jasono is back (gone 00:07:59)
<jasono> sorry
<jasono> won't use it again
<paultag> hey Launchpad, I've been asked by a Debian Developer buddy of mine to forward you guys a copy of some copyright issues that a user is causing via his PPA
<paultag> https://launchpad.net/~ivan1986/+archive/dropbox
<paultag> related to:
<paultag> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/141763
<paultag> from Debian bug: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=610257
<paultag> Looks to be a LP bug #703896
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 703896 in dropbox (Ubuntu) "Multiple license issues" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703896
<paultag> It was removed from Debian main, and the ex-maintainer uploaded code he knew was tainted to the PPA build system
<fta2> is bazaar lp broken?
<fta2> Corrupted MAC on input.
<fta2> Disconnecting: Packet corrupt
<fta2> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<spm> fta2: what were you doing? pull/push?
<fta2> pull
<fta2> a retry worked
<spm> if you see again, can you let us know? we've done some edge changes that *may* cause funkies.
<fta2> sure
<spm> ta
<kazade> Hey guys, yesterday evening I created my first recipe, but I couldn't find the "Create Recipe" link on the main site so I went to edge.launchpad.net and did it, this morning I went to create another - but there is still no link on the main site but edge.launchpad.net redirects to the main site... how can I create a recipe?
<ripps> what time do launchpad recipe daily builds start?
<Laney> there's spam on #196724
<shadeslayer> hi, one of my friends seem to be getting : Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found : whereas i can update the same repo file
<shadeslayer> *fine
<shadeslayer> however the link itself seems to be a 404
<shadeslayer> nvm
<jtv> shadeslayer: we're all at a meeting this week at UTC-6.  You'll probably have more luck in an hour or two.
<shadeslayer> jtv: figured it out :)
<jtv> ah good :)
<shadeslayer> jtv: is LP switching to C++ after this meeting?
 * shadeslayer crosses his fingers
<shadeslayer> :P
<jtv> shadeslayer: err…
<jtv> possibly not just yet.
<shadeslayer> jtv: ohk .... thanks for daily builds tho :)
<jtv> but we're all converted to scientology now and very interested in getting time-share condos!
<shadeslayer> to the whole LP and Bazaar teams
<jtv> or no maybe that was the other meeting.
<shadeslayer> lol
 * mgedmin looks at the topic
<gour> does it make sense to sign 'code of conduct' if one does not use ubuntu?
 * jasono is away: The Cape
<shadeslayer> anyone around? or is everyone at the meeting? :P
<cjwatson> Hi.  I'm getting a mystifying error when I try to set the branch for the development focus of a project via the API: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555463/
<cjwatson> Is this a known bug (I couldn't find it), or a bug I should report, or is there something obvious I'm doing wrong?
<thumper> cjwatson: the LP team is in one room and listening to poolie right now
<thumper> we'll get back to you shortly
<cjwatson> OK, thanks
<cjwatson> the client code is http://paste.ubuntu.com/555464/, although I suspect the only other interesting bit is the initialisation of new_branch
<thumper> cjwatson: can you do a breakpoint after getting the focus, and we'll see if it is getting it properly?
<thumper> cjwatson: we aren't quite sure what is going on here
<thumper> cjwatson: your code looks fine to me
<cjwatson> (Pdb) p focus
<cjwatson> <project_series at https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/elilo-installer/trunk>
<thumper> hmm..
<thumper> and the branch is valid too?
<thumper> leonardr: <cjwatson> the client code is http://paste.ubuntu.com/555464/, although I suspect the only other interesting bit is the initialisation of new_branch
<cjwatson> (Pdb) p new_branch
<cjwatson> <branch at https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~ubuntu-installer/elilo-installer/master>
<cjwatson> and https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/elilo-installer/master exists
<cjwatson> I *can* go round and do all of this by hand in the UI, and that's worked fine for other projects; I was just hoping not to
<thumper> cjwatson: what do you get if you go p new_branch.name
<cjwatson> u'master'
<thumper> ok...
<thumper> what about p focus.name
<cjwatson> u'trunk'
<leonardr> cjwatson: hi
<cjwatson> hello, thanks for looking at this
<leonardr> i'll stop asking thumper to ask you things and ask you myself
<cjwatson> :-)
<leonardr> try this
<leonardr> p self.lp_has_parameter('branch')
<leonardr> sorry
<cjwatson> s/self/focus/?
<leonardr> yeah, exactly
<cjwatson> True
<cjwatson> (this is on up-to-date natty as of earlier today, BTW)
<leonardr> so the question is which object this is happening to
<leonardr> what is 'self' here? i thought it was focus
<leonardr> can you put a breakpoint on line 677 of resource.py?
<leonardr> let's see what 'self' is?
<cjwatson> -> if not self.lp_has_parameter(name):
<cjwatson> (Pdb) p self
<cjwatson> <project_series at https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/elilo-installer/trunk>
<cjwatson> which is focus.  odd
<leonardr> what is 'name'? 'branch'?
<cjwatson> and if I run 'p self.lp_has_parameter(name)' there in the debugger, it returns True
<cjwatson> yes
<thumper> and branch?
<cjwatson> wait, stepping past this in the debugger appears to work fine, what's going on
<leonardr> cjwatson: did it fail consistently before?
<leonardr> see if it still fails if you take out the breakpoint
<cjwatson> as far as I can tell ... but restarting from scratch, breaking at line 160 of my script, and 'n'ing past, it fails
<leonardr> cjwatson: well, here's what the error was saying, so you're not mystified
<gour> does signing code of conduct influence one's karma at LP?
<leonardr> there's a json document that describes the 'focus' object
<cjwatson> OK, calling self.lp_has_parameter(name) fails the first time, but succeeds the second time, AFAICT
<cjwatson> oh, no - it succeeds only after I do 'p self'
<leonardr> when you call focus = project.development_focus it's supposed to grab that document and associate it with the object
<leonardr> but for some reason it's not
<cjwatson> so:  b lazr/restfulclient/resource:677; c; p self.lp_has_parameter(name); p self.lp_has_parameter(name) -> fails
<leonardr> ok, put this before Launchpad.login_with
<cjwatson> but: b lazr/restfulclient/resource:677; c; p self.lp_has_parameter(name); p self; p self.lp_has_parameter(name) -> succeeds
<leonardr> import httplib2
<leonardr> httplib2.debug_level = 1
<leonardr> paste the result
<leonardr> that will tell us what requests it's making
<thumper> gour: no
<cjwatson> that's not producing any extra output
<gour> thumper: ta
<leonardr> cjwatson: sorry, i think it's debuglevel
<leonardr> yes
 * leonardr needs to go for a bit but will be back
<cjwatson> leonardr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555478/
<cjwatson> leonardr: this sounds awfully like bug 662740, except for getting attributes.  Do I have the wrong end of the stick?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 662740 in lazr.restfulclient "Setting an attribute on a shim object without first reading an attribute causes a crash" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662740
<cjwatson> s/, except for getting attributes// (brainfart)
<leonardr> cjwatson: checking, it's possible
<leonardr> would you add 'print focus' to your code and send me the http dump?
<leonardr> i notice that the object was not in fact retrieved
<leonardr> cjwatson: yes, that's exactly the problem. this bug was not fixed
<leonardr> cjwatson: the workaround is to assign focus.name or something to a variable before trying to use focus
<cjwatson> definitely working now, though I ctrl-ced it since I want to run most of this with debugging off.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/555496/
<leonardr> ok, great
<cjwatson> thanks; I think this has still been a net time-saver :)
<leonardr> cjwatson: mention in the bug that you ran into the problem and maybe we can bump up the priority
<cjwatson> mentioned, thanks - though I have an easy workaround now so it's not critical from my POV
<cjwatson> until the next time I forget about it and run into it again of course ;-)
 * cjwatson returns to the rebase-foreign from hell
<leonardr> thumper: src/lazr/restful/_resource.py line 825
<paultag> hey Launchpad, I've been asked by a Debian Developer buddy of mine to forward you guys a copy of some copyright issues that a user is causing via his PPA
<paultag> https://launchpad.net/~ivan1986/+archive/dropbox
<paultag> related to:
<paultag> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/141763
<paultag> there's an LP and Debian bug that are related
<paultag> wgrant: are you around, perchance?
<wgrant> paultag: Hi. I'll poke people about that copyright issue.
<wgrant> paultag: We're all sprinting this week, so there are a few distractions.
<paultag> wgrant: great. thanks so much!
<pabelanger> Afternoon, I'm having problem with bzr syntax copying ' lp:ubuntu/lucid-proposed/asterisk' into 'lp:~pabelanger/ubuntu/lucid-proposed/asterisk'. Any pointers?
<maxb> pabelanger: "copying" ?
<glen> anyone can point me quick howto/doc to markup used in bug tracker to refer to bzr commits?
<maxb> Most likely your problem is that it needs to be lp:~pabelanger/ubuntu/lucid-proposed/asterisk/some-name-goes-here
<maxb> glen: I'm not aware of any such markup
<glen> maxb: you can't refer to commit @999 ? sad. somewhat bug #777 works in  bzr commits otoh
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 777 in helix-player (Ubuntu) "installscript fails to create a symbolic link for plugin registration (mozilla-firefox)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777
<maxb> glen: bzr commits can have specific metadata attached to them with "bzr commit --fixes ...."
<maxb> Launchpad bugs can have linkage to particular branches stored
<glen> ah, indeed, i should used --fixes prior pushing (at the commit time)
<maxb> You can of course write something like "lp:bzr r12345" in text in a bug, but it does not get turned into an automatic link to the revnum
<timH> is there a current PDF for packaging how to/basics?
<timH> as well as setting up a PPA, that kind of thing?
<maxb> This isn't really a big problem usually, because usually you're discussing which branch contains a fix, and revnums are mostly unimportant
<timH> i found some real old ones with the Google
<pabelanger> maxb: Ya, sorry.  I'm coming from a subversion background so my bzr skills a little week.  I guess 'bzr branch' is the command I want, but I was trying to figure out how to create the branch remotly on launch pad, rather then creating the branch locally, to turn around an push it back into launchpad.
<maxb> timH: All current documentation I'm aware of is on wikis. Are you specifically seeking a PDF?
<timH> maxb: yes
<maxb> pabelanger: Ah, some sites (github?) have such a thing. Launchpad operates on the basis that there is absolutely no need for you do preparation in a web form, so why not just branch, hack, push
<maxb> timH: I fear you will be disappointed then, sorry.
<timH> maxb: i have some train time coming up and will have limited/no connectivity, perfect time to get started with packaging basics...
<timH> oy
<maxb> pabelanger: A key point is that Launchpad will automatically "stack" new branches on the development focus branch for the project. This means you only spend network bandwidth pushing up the new revisions not already in the project's trunk
<pabelanger> maxb: Okay, thanks.  Looks like I have some reading to do.
<maxb> timH: In my experience, "I want to learn packaging" is the wrong approach, because the subject is so vast and broad. A better approach is usually "I want to learn what I need to know to accomplish <specific packaging task>".
<maxb> timH: Unfortunately that means that you usually end up researching the topic as you work, so doing it disconnected isn't great
<timH> maxb: right.. i mean ultimately I just want to be able to release via a PPA
<maxb> pabelanger: #bzr is a great resource for assistance getting to grips with bzr
<pabelanger> danke
<maxb> timH: Right... in which case, you should probably focus exclusively on getting a working package built on your own computer before even considering the PPA aspect.
<timH> maxb: so then isn't that learning how to make packages?
<maxb> Sure, but worry about the packaging first and the PPA setup after
<timH> maxb: that was the first thing I asked about...
<maxb> Try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete (long!)
<timH> thanks, I can easily enough print that to a PDF.. i tried Render to Docbook earlier hoping somehow that would give me something I could convert to PDF but it appears to be broken
<maxb> You'll probably want to pre-read it and download lots of stuff it mentions
<timH> hmm, perhaps I just need to get better coverage
<timH> ok, well thanks anyway
<maxb> Is there a LOSA around?
<maxb> gah, never mind, question I was looking at has already been answered
<jonrafkind> what is supposed to go into the DEBIAN directory when using dpkg-deb ?
<jonrafkind> i tried doing a make install there but when I install the .deb I get some error about 'usr'
<maxb> If you ever need to actually *think* about the DEBIAN directory (rather than the debian directory) it's usually a sign you're using tools much lower level than you need to
<jonrafkind> thats true, i started using dh-make but it was broken so i started implementing debian/rules by hand
<jonrafkind> its not really very hard, i got all the rest of the rules set up, i just need to figure out DEBIAN
<kirkland> has there been a recent increase in the space between lines in loggerhead?
<kirkland> there seems to be an excessive amount of whitespace here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ssh-import-id/ssh-import-id/trunk/view/head:/ssh-import-id
<maxb> jonrafkind: For any kind of non-trivial package I would highly recommend using at least debhelper rather than direct dpkg-* building commands
<jonrafkind> so dh-make uses debhelper?
<maxb> dh-make is a program to lay down an initial slightly customized template for packaging
<maxb> The templates that are constructed generally use debhelper
<jonrafkind> is debhelper the 'dh' program?
<maxb> Although I think dh-make has a cdbs option too (though cdbs itself uses debhelper)
<jonrafkind> on my system its slightly broken, it doesnt handle the override_ stuff
<maxb> The dh program is one part of debhelper
<jonrafkind> i guess i could just invoke the dh_auto things myself
<jonrafkind> yea ill probably do that
<maxb> The dh program is a new style of usage introduced with debhelper 7. Before debhelper 7, everyone invoked the dh_foo commands explicitly
<maxb> If your local debhelper has dh but doesn't understand override, that suggests you are using debhelper 7, but less than 7.0.50
<maxb> which suggests you are using hardy
<maxb> which suggests you should upgrade!
<jonrafkind> im on jaunty I think
<maxb> :-)
<jonrafkind> 9.04
<maxb> jonrafkind: jaunty is months beyond end-of-life, you know?
<jonrafkind> yea the package manager tells me like every day :p
<jonrafkind> i would upgrade if ubuntu had a chance of not destroying my machine.. but sadly thats extermely unlikely
<maxb> And yes, the debhelper there is too old to support override_
<StevenK> jonrafkind: What's special about your machine that you can't upgrade?
<jonrafkind> no idea, but ubuntu has destroyed 3 of my machines while trying to upgrade, so now i dont do it anymore
<StevenK> Then you should file bugs :-)
<jonrafkind> yea.. nice bug. "upgrading destroyed my machine" -- ok now what
<StevenK> Er. With more information about what happened, and so on. I mean for future reference.
<maxb> jonrafkind: The point being, you're already running ancient unsupported software. If you want meaningful interaction with the rest of the Ubuntu community, upgrading isn't really optional at this point#
<jonrafkind> whatever
<maxb> Oh, go faster, karkalla
<maxb> actually it's coming up on 6x as long as the same build on other series
<maxb> Anyone around who can abort a stuck build for me?
<bigjools> maxb: which build?
<maxb> bigjools: huh *now* it's unstuck itself
<maxb> thanks though :-)
<bigjools> heh, magic
<bigjools> ftr, if it's a virtual builder a losa can do it
<maxb> Build killed with signal 15 after 150 minutes of inactivity
<maxb> lovely
<maxb> So either the bzr testsuite takes 6x as long on hardy as jaunty-natty, or that builder is a dud
<poolie> the first is unlikely
<poolie> though, it's possible it would happen if there were no compiled extensions
<poolie> but still unlikely to hit 150m except on a very slow machine
<kazade> Hi guys, I don't suppose someone can tell me how to find the Create Recipe link on LP? I found it last night but now I can't find it anywhere!
<maxb> Requeued, hopefully it'll hit a different builder last time - Starts in 29 minutes - any buildd admin willing to bump it up the queue? https://launchpad.net/~bzr-beta-ppa/+archive/ppa/+build/2159873
<maxb> kazade: Are you a member of ~launchpad-recipe-beta ?
<kazade> erm.. no
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-recipe-beta/+join
<wgrant> kazade: You've been using edge.launchpad.net?
<kazade> wgrant, yes
<kazade> thanks maxb
<wgrant> kazade: That's deprecated, and was removed a day or so ago. Access to beta features is now gained by joining the relevant team.
<kazade> ok cool that explains it, thanks wgrant
<lifeless> maxb: we generally add folk to the master beta team only
<maxb> Oh, I didn't realize ~launchpad-beta-testers was a member of ~launchpad-recipe-beta. That wasn't mentioned in the initial emails I saw when ~launchpad-recipe-beta was initially created and mentioned
<lifeless> maxb: no worries
#launchpad 2011-01-19
<maxb> How often do the LOSAs process open assigned questions? Just wondering what my expectations should be for one opened and and assigned to the losas during the past weekend
<mthaddon> maxb: we try to look at them every day, but it depends on how much other stuff we have going on and other interrupts
<mthaddon> (by which I mean, one of us tries to look at them every day - we have an internal rotation)
<maxb> busy week so far? :-)
<mthaddon> maxb: yep - what's the question and is it critical?
<maxb> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/141568 - it's not critical, I was just worried I'd phrased it such that it "looked complicated" and went to the bottom of the pile
<mthaddon> maxb: ah, I remember Chex asking me about something related to this script yesterday, so I suspect he should be able to get to it today (he starts in 90 mins or so)
<maxb> thanks
<evilvish> hi.. how do i find the previous build of this ppa? https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2178833
<evilvish> i wanted to find the debs for the previous version
<evilvish> with ubuntu packages, i could just change the version number in the link and find the previous version deb..
<evilvish> but for ppa it seems to be buildjob# , not sure how to do that …
<evilvish> is there a way to search buildjobs?
<maxb> evilvish: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=xserver-xorg-video-ati&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=maverick
 * evilvish facepalms ! :s
<evilvish> hmm, wait..!
 * evilvish cant find the specific version he was looking for..
<evilvish> maxb: thanks.. i dint ever think of using that search box :s
<evilvish> i also found an alternate way.. google :D which lead me to » http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-10.10/ubuntu-x-i386/xserver-xorg-video-ati_6.13.2-0ubuntu1~xup1_i386.deb.html
<aveilleux> Hello. I maintain the project Minimal Desktop for Ubuntu, and I'm stuck trying to configure the Launchpad. There is a yellow bang next to the "Submit Code" option in the sidebar, which says "Launchpad needs to know where the user can submit code" in the hover-text. However, I can't find where to configure that anywhere in the options. I am using the Edge interface, and all of the configuration options right below the "Submit code" link have
<aveilleux> been completed.
<bac> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/19nOrInYTuwrIFiL5WS7PSqz-GnoStrr5LbBr_avDf-I/edit?hl=en#
<bac> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/19nOrInYTuwrIFiL5WS7PSqz-GnoStrr5LbBr_avDf-I/edit?hl=en#
<bac> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/19nOrInYTuwrIFiL5WS7PSqz-GnoStrr5LbBr_avDf-I/edit?hl=en#
<deryck> Can someone paste the doc link again?
<allenap> deryck: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/19nOrInYTuwrIFiL5WS7PSqz-GnoStrr5LbBr_avDf-I/edit?hl=en#
<deryck> thanks
<idnar> why is https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/240067 marked as Invalid?
<tumbleweed> idnar: presumably due to the merge of launchpad components' bugs?
<wgrant> It was.
<wgrant> Fixed.
<tsimpson> is anyone available to talk about project groups?
<wgrant> tsimpson: We're all in a workshop at the moment. But ask away, and someone will hopefully respond.
<tsimpson> well I'm thinking about converting an existing project (ubuntu-bots) to a project group, so we can have different projects for each type of bot etc
<tsimpson> I was just wondering how difficult it would be to do that and if there's anything I would need to do regarding that
<tsimpson> the project uses the bug tracker and code hosting, and we want to keep bugs in the group project for all sub-group
<tsimpson> +s
<tsimpson> but use each group for code hosting
<wgrant> That's not possible.
<wgrant> A project group has no bugs/code/etc. of its own.
<wgrant> It only contains projects.
<tsimpson> ok
<tsimpson> wgrant: would there be any issues with converting the project to a group with regards to keeping bug information and branches, or would it be better to create a new project group and add the existing project to it?
<wgrant> tsimpson: You can't convert between them at the moment.
<wgrant> tsimpson: We could rename the project and create a new project group in its place.
<wgrant> But are the bots all separate codebases?
<tsimpson> well we have groups of bots, they use around 3 distinct codebases
<tsimpson> ubottu like bots use one, there's also a LoCo specific bot some use which uses another codebase, and there's bot that don't use supybot at all (which ubottu is)
<tsimpson> I just wanted to get some information on what we can do with project groups, we still have to discuss and eventually decide if it's something we want to do
<wgrant> You can't do a whole lot with them at the moment. We are currently considering a complete redesign of that area.
<wgrant> They basically just show a pretty limited aggregate of objects from all of the subprojects.
<fta> dpm, hey, not sure why "Import templates only" would help
<fta> i need the "strings updated in lp" back in the branch
<fta> if i upload them myself by using an older revision of the export branch, i will become the author of those strings from lp's point of view :0 not fair
<dpm> fta, I was not thinking about reuploading the strings with that suggestion. It was more of a workaround in order to avoid upstream translations overriding Launchpad translations in the next import, until danilos or the other guys can give us better advice
<fta> dpm, hmm. i wonder if i should stop importing strings from lp and resurrect those strings from a backup for the packages until this is fixed
<fta> dpm, but i'm pessimistic about the outcome. this change seems wanted for reasons i really don't understand, so chromium is isolated now
<dpm> fta, let's see if we can arrange a meeting next week with the lp translations guys to figure it out
<dpm> fta, would around this time of the day work out best for you?
<fta> dpm, yep. i start very early at work nowadays so at this time of the day, i'm back at home
<dpm> fta, sounds good. Let me send an e-mail and let's aim for Tuesday/Wednesday when everyone is back
<tsimpson> can a project group contain another project group, or is that just madness?
<mrevell> tsimpson, No, you can't have a project group within another project group. What are you hoping to do?
<tsimpson> mrevell: just thinking about having a project structure similar to http://paste.ubuntu.com/555870/
<tsimpson> but the more I think about it, the less I think it would be useful
<shirish> hi all, I am in middle of putting a ppa in my /etc/apt/sources.list
<shirish> the PPA gives me couple of lines there
<shirish> deb https://shirishag75:xxxxxx@private-ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-beta-testing/ppa/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
<shirish> I need to know what to put there, should I be putting natty there ?
<tsimpson> whatever the output of "lsb_release -cs" is
<shirish> tsimpson: mine says squeeze
<shirish> :)
<shirish> tsimpson: its about a font
<tsimpson> shirish: well only "maverick" or "lucid" is available in that PPA, so maverick seems closest
<shirish> tsimpson: thank you.
<shirish> changed it. still no go.
<shirish> tsimpson: any idea what to do with 'E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/https could not be found.
<tsimpson> shirish: looks like your apt does not have https support, see if you can install apt-transport-https
<shirish> tsimpson: just googled and got that, installing the same as we speak.
<shirish> tsimpson: can you tell me what should I do with this
<shirish> : The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY
<shirish> tsimpson: and then shows some hashkey.
<tsimpson> grab the public key and import it into apt
<tsimpson> if you have apt-key, it should be "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 42F834EC" (I think)
<shirish> tsimpson: did that, did the whole thing and got some bizarre error (again)
<tsimpson> which error?
<shirish> tsimpson: W: Bizarre Error - File size is not what the server reported 57273 1
<shirish> tsimpson: If you want I could investigate it but would require knowing from you what and where to look.
<tsimpson> I happen to have the PPA you're talking about, and it seems to work for me
<shirish> tsimpson: so you think its not from this PPA error ?
<shirish> tsimpson: because I just updated before adding this PPA and till that time I did not see this error, that is why I ask.
<tsimpson> either that, or apt is different from what ubuntu uses
<tsimpson> or has some different config
<MFen> has anyone mentioned that there is a LOT of insanity involved in the launchpad login service(s?)
<MFen> there appears to be some drift between launchpad's account registry and the openid account registry
<MFen> i don't even know how that's possible, but: they have different lists of email addresses for me, and different primary accounts now
<tsimpson> shirish: you could just grab the .deb from the PPA using a web browser and install manually, as far as I can see the font packages only depend on defoma
<shirish> tsimpson: no issues with that, I just want the PPA so that I can get the updates.
<tsimpson> shirish: I've never seen the error you posted before, so I don't think I can help
<shirish> tsimpson: no issues, thank you for all your help so far.
 * shirish bows 
<shirish> tsimpson:bye for now, cya
 * shirish waves
 * shirish out
<tsimpson> \o
<lool> Hey
<lool> I have a problem with code-hosting after moving a branch
<lool> lp:linaro-image-tools used to be lp:~linaro-maintainers/linaro-image-tools/linaro-image-tools
<lool> and a merge request was sent
<lool> I moved it to lp:~linaro-maintainers/linaro-image-tools/trunk
<lool> and now I can't branch from the branch of the merge request
<lool> (lp:~doanac/linaro-image-tools/overo-support)
<lool> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~linaro-maintainers/linaro-image-tools/linaro-image-tools/".
<lool> That's because I renamed the stacking branch
<lool> Is this a bug, is this known?
<spiv> lool: yes, it's a bug, yes it's known
<spiv> lool: that stacked-on info in the branches doesn't get updated for the rename
<spiv> lool: IIRC the workaround is to edit the .bzr/branch/branch.conf by hand over SFTP
<spiv> lool: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/377519
<lool> spiv: thx
<mgedmin> filed in may 2009? wow
<andreoli_> hi, I am trying to read PPA stats through a "ppastats.py" script found here: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/launchpad-finally-gets-ppa-usage-stats.html . I only get zeroes. Are the PPA stats active?
<wgrant> andreoli_: They are. Which PPA, and which package?
<andreoli_> mauro-andreolini/ubuntu-kernel-bfq
<andreoli_> it's a PPA hosting a modifed kernel
<andreoli_> I know for sure there have been downloads
<andreoli_> the package is linux-image-2.6.35-x
<andreoli_> or linux-image-2.6.32-y
<andreoli_> https://launchpad.net/~mauro-andreolini/+archive/ubuntu-kernel-bfq
<WL6784> Hi. I need some help to setup the gettext translation system for a simple python script: https://launchpad.net/localhost-indicator
<WL6784> There is not much to translate (see GUI: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Localhost-indicator_-_on_French_Ubuntu.png) but I don't manage to setup the gettext system.
<danilos> leonardr, I hit https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/271010
<leonardr> danilos: do you still have that browser window open?
<leonardr> fwiw, i just did the exact same thing you did and did not encounter the problem
<danilos> leonardr, I've closed that tab; I have the terminal output available if you think that'd help
<leonardr> danilos: ah, i have an idea!
<leonardr> danilos: i bet token_authorized stops working as soon as the request token is exchanged for an access token
<leonardr> launchpadlib tries to exchange the token once a second
<leonardr> if your browser makes the request at the beginning of the second, you get the correct page
<leonardr> if your browser makes the request at the end of the second, launchpadlib gets there first and the page stops working
<leonardr> that would explain the nondeterministic behavior
<WL6784> Hi. I tried to setup translations on https://code.launchpad.net/~alfred-maghi/localhost-indicator/trytranslation
<WL6784> the diff to review is: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~alfred-maghi/localhost-indicator/trytranslation/revision/19
#launchpad 2011-01-20
<vex> hiya. Is there an easy way to move a package from one ppa to another (that I control)
<vex> I uploaded to the wrong one :/
<jelmer> vex: you can copy packages from the "View Packages" page
<vex> hey cool!
<vex> look at that.
<vex> :D
<vex> thanks
<mkanat> Looks like the loggerhead /view/ changes are out now. Any numbers on performance improvements or load lessening?
<spm> mkanat: let me see if I can dig something up for you...
<mkanat> spm: Awesome.
<mkanat> Not sure when the change got rolled out.
<spm> probably last week with the full release
<mkanat> That would sound right.
<mkanat> It *feels* faster, at the least.
<spm> hand on heart, can't see anything that looks like a load/cpu lessoning. looks about the same.
<mkanat> Of course, right now is probably a relatively low-load time.
<spm> heh
<mkanat> spm: Okay.
<mkanat> spm: Do you have any stats on how many threads timeout?
<mkanat> Or how many threads run for longer than X seconds?
<mkanat> Run a single request for longer than X seconds, that is.
<spm> not that I'm aware of. it may be bruied in the logs; but we're not directly showing that anywhere.
<mkanat> Okay.
<mkanat> Yeah, I have a log analysis tool that does it, but I need the logs, of course. :-D
<mkanat> It's not important now, anyhow.
<spm> chicken, meet egg. ;-)
<mkanat> lol.
<mkanat> Okay, I'll work on oops reduction.
<spm> oki, always welcome!
<mkanat> spm: I heard there was some oops frequency analysis going on...are there any results from that yet?
<spm> errr. good question. I've heard of it, but don't know much beyond that. lifeless'd be a good starter to ask about that.
<mkanat> spm: Okay.
<mkanat> spm: How's stability been?
<spm> pretty good actually.
 * spm pulls up the incident page
<spm> couple of fails at the end of December; only one since. the former were mainly memory abuse causing swappage necessitating kill/starts
<mkanat> spm: Wow, that's pretty great.
<spm> we may have to rename, from codebounce to codestable. :'-(
<mkanat> spm: Hahahahaha. :-D
<mkanat> spm: What about the one that wasn't a memory problem?
<mkanat> spm: Was it something like bug 617249?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 617249 in Launchpad itself "codebrowse responding to debug requests; 500 erroring on everything else" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617249
<geser> wgrant: can you please look at the build logs of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ants/1.9+svn532-5/+buildjob/2004367 and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clisp/1:2.48-3/+buildjob/2004687. They look like a mix of two different builds.
<wgrant> geser: I'm asleep, but that looks pretty serious. I will investigate in a few hours, but please ping me if you see anything else like it.
<geser> ok
<mkanat> It looks like the CSS being used by codebrowse is not correct. Is it being cached somewhere?
<mgedmin> I've linked a branch to fix a packaging bug (http://launchpad.net/bugs/705389), what should I do next?  Wait for someone on the Ubuntu side to notice?  Ask this question in #ubuntu rather than #launchpad?
<ari-tczew> mgedmin: you have two ways: 1) subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to bug; 2) propose a merge your branch to lucid and set ubuntu-sponsors as reviewer
<mgedmin> thanks
<czajkowski> bah no mrevell!
<wgrant> czajkowski: He should be around in an hour or so.
<czajkowski> ahh damn timezones
<czajkowski> forgot he's in Dallas
<czajkowski> wgrant: you in Dallas?
<dpm> does anyone know how I can change the assignee of a bug task? I've assigned one to the wrong team, and I'd like to correct it
<czajkowski> no - sign beside them ?
<dpm> not that I could see :(
<dpm> ah, the little arrow on the far left lets me expand the task and reassign it, cool!
<czajkowski> dpm: :)
<wgrant> czajkowski: I am.
<czajkowski> wgrant: any sign of Mat?
<wgrant> czajkowski: He's on the other side of the room, with his laptop not out yet.
<wgrant> Although that may be changing.
<czajkowski> wgrant: could you throw something at him please and tell him I'm looking for him... Laura is looking for him  will do :) thanks
<czajkowski> wont make people say my surname
<wgrant> It's not that hard...
<czajkowski> I know this
<czajkowski> others seem to argue with me :)
<czajkowski> mrevell: boo
<mrevell> Hi czajkowski, in a meeting just now so will be slow to reply.
<czajkowski> mrevell: np can you look at your email, forwared on mails from loco contacts re issue with locked loco teams
<czajkowski> please
<mrevell> czajkowski, Will do.
<czajkowski> mrevell: cheers
<mrevell> :)
<czajkowski> knew that bug was gonna become a pain in the ass
<geser> wgrant: there is now a bug for the buildlog issue: bug 705342
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 705342 in Launchpad itself "buildlog contains a mix of two different builds" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705342
<wgrant> geser: Yeah, we are investigating.
<wgrant> geser: It's always that same builder.
<wgrant> And the builds that succeed seem to be fine.
<geser> wgrant: can you check what happened to the other builds of those intermixed buildlogs?
<wgrant> geser: I need the log from the slave, which won't be available for a while.
<geser> wgrant: I now looked closer on http://launchpadlibrarian.net/62494035/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-armel.clisp_1%3A2.48-3_BUILDING.txt.gz and the 2nd build seems to be for libcanberra 0.26-1ubuntu7 (armel; built on 2011-01-19) but https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcanberra/0.26-1ubuntu7/+buildjob/2166905 tells it build successfully on 2011-01-12. why did it try it then on that build again?
<wgrant> geser: It was probably the libcanberra build from the copy archive.
<wgrant> It's building l* at the moment.
<geser> ah
<geser> wgrant: you are right: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20110114-arm/+buildjob/2170420
<micahg> mrevell: can I ask you about a possible project name being appropriate or is there a better forum for that?
<mrevell> micahg, Yeah, please do.
<micahg> mrevell: would the name ipfreely be inappropriate on launchpad?
<mrevell> micahg, Heh, no I don't think so.
<micahg> mrevell: ok, thanks
<exarkun> even for a project which removes limitations (eg non-mobility of endpoints) from IP communication?
<czajkowski> mrevell: good meeting
<wolfpack> I am working under some HTTP proxy. When i try to branch through bazaar I get this error---"ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection timed out bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist. "..Is there any way around to solve this??
<jtv> spiv: would you know?  ^^
<StevenK> I seriously doubt a HTTP proxy is causing that problem.
<StevenK> Is port 22 firewalled?
<wolfpack> don't know ....  i am in university
<wolfpack> so may be they have port 22 firewalled
<spiv> wolfpack: "Connection timed out" is the problem
<spiv> wolfpack: as StevenK says you appear to be firewalled, or something like that.  It's an issue with your network.
<wolfpack> spiv: ok...so no solution for it ?
<spiv> wolfpack: if you can't use port 22, and you don't need write access to the branch, you can probably work around it by using http:// URLs
<spiv> If you need write access, then you must be able to connect to bazaar.launchpad.net port 22, there is no other option.
<wolfpack> but i will not be able to contribute in devlopment work
<wolfpack> ok
<wolfpack> spiv: Is this way possible--I download the source for that branch using loggerhead and then work upon it while offline ......After that merge it using some other computer where port 22 is allowed
<spiv> wolfpack: yes
<spiv> Er,
<spiv> But rather than download the source via loggerhead, just "bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/..."
<spiv> You can *read* branches via http, and thus make your own local branches from an HTTP source
<wolfpack> but I am not able to branch it
<spiv> Have you tried a http://bazaar.launchpad.net/... URL when branching?
<mrevell> Hey czajkowski. Thanks for forwarding me those emails. I've sent a message to the loco-council list, which is awaiting moderation.
<wolfpack> no
<czajkowski> mrevell: loco council is me and 5 others
<czajkowski> mrevell: the thread went on today on loco contacts
<czajkowski> mrevell: mail approved now
<mrevell> czajkowski, Yeah, I wanted to email the loco council first. Thanks for approving it.
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> mrevell: you can follow the other thread on the contacts list
<czajkowski> I did point out I'd gone and poke ye
<wolfpack> spiv:U were telling about branching using http ....can u please tell me how to do that .
<VarcMB> Hello
<tsimpson> hello \o
<VarcMB> Are you :D
<VarcMB> I am trying to register my PGPKey
<tsimpson> having any trouble?
<VarcMB> Well, i don't know how to validate my Key on LaunchPad
<tsimpson> so you have already created the key on your system?
<VarcMB> A personal Key
<tsimpson> ok, so what steps have you done so far?
<VarcMB> Just register on LaunchPad create the key and now i am seeying the mail PGP
<tsimpson> VarcMB: you need to upload the key to a keyserver, you can use the command "gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com your_key_id" (replacing your_key_id with the ID of your key)
<VarcMB> In the terminal right?
<tsimpson> yeah
<VarcMB> is not a valid key ID: omitted
<tsimpson> you need to put your key ID in, you should be able to see it with "gpg --list-keys"
<VarcMB> pub or sub?
<tsimpson> pub
<czajkowski> pub the answer is always pub
<VarcMB> Get it but, say the same thing
<tsimpson> true
<tsimpson> try with "gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys your_key_id", I think gpg is a bit picky about what option comes last
<VarcMB> Nothing
<tsimpson> nothing?
<VarcMB> I will try with Evolution mail
<VarcMB> The problem si the key in the terminal i think
<VarcMB> the GPG/PGP Key are the *******/****** Or the most long key?
<czajkowski> mrevell: ping
<tsimpson> VarcMB: the part after the '/'. if it shows "1024D/12345678" then "12345678" is the key ID
<VarcMB> Ohhhh
<VarcMB> Other error
<VarcMB> My mistake, i do it whit the terminal
<VarcMB> What i need now?
<tsimpson> once you have uploaded the key, you need to tell launchpad about it
<tsimpson> use "gpg --fingerprint" and look for the line with "Key fingerprint ="
<VarcMB> I have the key
<VarcMB> i need send this key from anywhere?
<tsimpson> you need to paste that into https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editpgpkeys
<tsimpson> and then click the Import Key button
<VarcMB> Finish
<tsimpson> you need to check your email now and decrypt the message with your key
<mrevell> Hi there czajkowski
<czajkowski> you are killing me mister :P
<VarcMB> Ok, i have Gamil and Evolution, Evolution is new for me so i will the to decrypt with the terminal
<mrevell> czajkowski, What do you mean?
<czajkowski> mrevell: can you check your mail
<tsimpson> VarcMB: that's fine, just type "gpg" in the terminal and copy+paste the email in
<tsimpson> VarcMB: it should give you a link to follow
<VarcMB> But this crypt
<ActionParsnip> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> hi guys, can somebody please review the account of klusumsky RE:
<ActionParsnip> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/76378
<VarcMB> Hello, tsimpson i think can help you, please wait for him
<tsimpson> VarcMB: you copy the encrypted message into gpg, it should then decrypt the message
<VarcMB> The message need have a ' "" '
<tsimpson> just copy and paste directly from gmail should work
<tsimpson> after typing "gpg" and pressing enter
<VarcMB> i write in the terminal, "pgp MESSAGE (ONLY THE CODES)" and this don't work
<tsimpson> did you paste everything from "-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----" to "-----END PGP MESSAGE-----"?
<VarcMB> The BEGIN PGP MESSAGE & AND PGP MESSAGE no
<tsimpson> just copy and paste the entire thing
<VarcMB> Wait, i don't have installed the pgp
<VarcMB> I will close the programs, i come back in few minutes
<mtaylor> do the PPA builders not allow out-bound network connections?
<bigjools> mtaylor: no it's verboten
<mtaylor> well, that sure does make building doc packages that use sphinx that use intersphinx inventories a little difficult :(
<wgrant> They have access to the PPA and primary archives, and that's about it.
<Varc> I am back
 * mtaylor goes off to make a patch for his ppa packaging branches. cries a little
<mtaylor> oh - that's even just for the normal natty builder for the main archive
<mtaylor> blast.
<bigjools> it's to enforce re-creatable build conditions
<Varc> WARNING: Can't find the right public key-- can't check signature integrity.  <----- say this
<mtaylor> sure. makes sense - I'm just not sure what to do about making the generated docs for the -doc package be the same as the published ones. maybe I should just not care
<Varc> I decrypt it :D but with a program
<Varc> I can't finish it :(
<Varc> Nevermind i finish it :D
<deryck> bdmurray, ping
<bdmurray> deryck: hey
<vanguard> how do I delete a ppa package that did not build?
<deryck> bdmurray, so the bug reporting guidelines may be fixed now.  How recently did you try this?
<bdmurray> deryck: probably the week of the 3rd
<deryck> bdmurray, can you try again (just changing to anything and set it back if needed)?  assuming it works.
<deryck> bdmurray, qastaging is available for this test, too.
<bdmurray> deryck: *I* can't as we changed the owner of Ubuntu to a team I'm not a member of.  However I seem to recall the same thing happening with the bug filing guidelines for Launchpad when gary tried to change them
<bigjools> vanguard: in the same was as you delete one that did build
<bigjools> s/was/way/
<bdmurray> deryck: I commented on the bug a bit today
<deryck> bdmurray, right.  I asked him, too.  Just over-verifying. :-)  Thanks, anyway!
<bdmurray> deryck: if you let the bug supervisor set the bug reporting guidelines I'll be happy to verify it. ;-)
<deryck> bdmurray, I don't follow.  bug supervisor can't set that?  Or you mean, you'll verify the actual text when it's set? :-)
<bdmurray> deryck: bug supervisor can only set it for projects (I'm pretty sure) not for distros
<deryck> bdmurray, I thought you fixed that? :-)
<vanguard> bigjools: I just uploaded one package, and that single one did not build
<bigjools> vanguard: what do you mean by "did not build" ?
<bigjools> failed to build?
<vanguard> yes
<vanguard> I had an error in the makefile
<bigjools> vanguard: you don't need to delete it, just upload a new version and the old one is superseded automatically
<vanguard> but I really haven't changed anything.
<vanguard> I renamed it from 0.3 to 0.3.1 then
<bigjools> vanguard: let me rephrase then - what is your intended outcome?
<vanguard> well, I did not build it with pbuilder before and did not notice that my makefile does not work. lp-build told me that a couple minutes later and I tried to upload a newer package, but it told me that it was alreay there
<vanguard> so I named it 0.3ubuntu1
<bigjools> you can't re-use the same version
<vanguard> but it does not make too much sense because I am upstream, so 0.3-1 would be better
<vanguard> but I think lintian did not like that since it is an original package, now I have 0.3.1. But anyway, my ppa get's cluttered I think
<bigjools> no, it's not cluttered
<bigjools> the old version will be removed
<vanguard> because it failed or because it is superseeded?
<bigjools> when it's superseded
<vanguard> bigjools: you are right, the two old versions are gone now
<vanguard> the last one built fine, and I can properly install it through my ppa. awesome!
<bigjools> glad to hear it
<bigjools> I'm right occasionally :)
<vanguard> what about deleted ppas, are they going to disappear at some point or will they always be in gray on my profile page?
<kirkland> is there any way to tell how many people are using some PPA that I maintain?
<kirkland> ie, i'm about to upload a change to a PPA that I think is only mostly used by me
<bigjools> kirkland: yes
<kirkland> bigjools: cool, how?
 * bigjools digs up references
<bigjools> kirkland: http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/tracking-ppa-download-statistics
<kirkland> bigjools: cheers mate
<bigjools> kirkland: no worries
<Varc> Hey guys, one ask
<Varc> What mean or how can i know my: IRC Network
<vanguard> Varc: card.freenode.net (Washington, DC, USA)
<vanguard> is last.fm down for you too?
<Varc> What happend if i ut it and i am not from USA
<vanguard> Varc: You mean what happens if you are not from the USA and still on an US-Server?
<vanguard> Well, that is the internet, does not matter
<vanguard> it is a distributed chat here, so all servers talk to each other
<Varc> Ok, i wanna join from the Ubuntu bugs squad and i was need know it thanks you very much
<vanguard> you can join any channel on any server, IRC does the job afaik
<Varc> I see, that is cool and the "wiki" I need have  a Wiki is it free or what?
<vanguard> Varc: A wiki is a type of documentation system, everybody can alter and add text, just like on wikipedia
<vanguard> Varc: What wiki are you referring to?
<Varc> On LaunchPad
<Varc> In my profile
<vanguard> can you give me the URL?
<Varc> I can't is in my profile
<Varc> No Wiki names registered.
<Varc> Say Wiki
<Varc> And No Wiki names registered.
<Varc> "Example: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/"
<vanguard> ah
<vanguard> well, if you write on a wiki, you can register the name you use
<vanguard> so that everybody who visits your profile can see what you wrote in the wiki
<vanguard> you can leave that blank
<Varc> But for a Mentor request this is needed and i don't wrote in any wike
<vanguard> okay, I guess you would have to register in the ubuntu wiki with some name and enter that name into your profile then
<Varc> And the Ubuntu host right?
<vanguard> I think so
<Varc> Thanks for your help, you work for Ubuntu or someting like it?
<vanguard> not really
<Varc> Just a Linux lover?
<vanguard> Varc: I am just a regular launchpad user, linux lover and devel
<Varc> Software design?
<vanguard> devel is short for developer
<vanguard> so, yeah
<vanguard> although I think that most of what I do is not really great in design
<vanguard> it just works ... somehow :D
<Varc> Cool, in Windows i Design a super small program because i have 16 years old and i don't know a lot about the design but i wanna work in that and without a friend we will work on aMSN for do someting more special
#launchpad 2011-01-21
<mkanat> losa ping
<mkanat> Could I get some recent logs for loggerhead?
<mkanat> Codebrowse, that is.
<mkanat> I'd love to see where it's spending the most time.
<spm> mkanat: sure, gimme a bit
<mkanat> spm: Okay. :-)
<maxb> ooh, a losa
<maxb> can I have some logs too? I want to know what abused Apache's svn repo from neumeyer today
<maxb> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/142277
<Some_Person> Can launchpad PPAs build packages for Debian?
<maxb> No
<maxb> (sadly; it would be so useful)
<Some_Person> Yeah. I'm a recent convert to Debian
<Some_Person> though mainly because ubuntu crashes like hell on my main machine
<Some_Person> I run a semi-official PPA for supertux SVN snapshots. Since I'm no longer on ubuntu, I have no interest in continuing that project
<mkanat> spm: A day or more's worth of logs would be ideal, if possible.
<spm> sure, just stuck with something else atm
<mkanat> spm: Okay.
<mkanat> spm: Will it be a while?
<spm> hopefully not, but I've been thinking that for about 15+ mins atm
<mkanat> spm: Okay.
<spm> "fiddly" would be the description.
<mkanat> lol
<spm> mkanat: right. logs. coming right up.
<mkanat> spm: Awesome.
<spm> maxb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556438/
<mkanat> Why is ~vcs-imports/busybox/main so popular?
<mkanat> Is that what the monitoring script is using?
<spm> mkanat: yup
<mkanat> spm: Ah, okay. :-)
<LinuxJedi> is there a bzr issue at the moment?  I'm getting connection refused when pushing
<LinuxJedi> doh! typically, fourth try and it works, nevermind :)
<Riddell> LinuxJedi: yes I had hat too, seems to have gone now
<Riddell> that too
<andrejz> Hello! It seems that karma (at least translation karma) is not being updated anymore for a week or so.
<andrejz> It's possible that a new launchpad rollout had an influence on this
<andrejz> Is this already known?
<aquarius> If I create a new project (and I already have the code in a local bzr repo on my machine), and I push to lp:~sil/projectname/trunk, what do I need to do to make that available as lp:projectname?
<aquarius> One day I will understand this stuff.
<aquarius> Or do I somehow create lp:projectname first and then push straight back to that, so my name isn't associated with it?
<aquarius> I wish the help docs covered this, or that if they do cover it I was clever enough to understand them :(
<aquarius> ping losa
<maxb> aquarius: Link the branch to the project's development focus series
<aquarius> maxb, yeah, I think I've done that now -- the page suggested that just pushing was enough to do that, but it seems that I need to push and then link. I think I've got it. Don't like the feeling of trepidation I always get because I don't know what I'm doing, though :)
<lifeless> aquarius: create the project; create a trunk series; push to lp:projectname should work.
<lifeless> aquarius: or push to the team you want to own the branch/project/trunk and link it
<lifeless> Riddell: what symptoms did you have with push ?
<Riddell> lifeless: it couldn't connect to ssh when doing a checkout
<lifeless> connection error? or ssh handshake error?
<lifeless> we did have a kernel spew in dmesg when it failed the first time; I don't know about subsequent activity
<maxb> losa ping? I'm looking for some importd logs to isolate what caused high volume of svn requests to svn.apache.org - preferably before it happens again, and they feel they need to ban us :-/ - https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/142277
<lifeless> maxb: didn't jelmer conclude it was a bug?
<lifeless> anyhow, folk will be around in an hour or mumble
<maxb> It's a bug that bzr-svn can do this, but it would still be nice to figure out which import caused it so we can suspend that one
<lifeless> maxb: I thought you said it was the subversion tree?
<lifeless> maxb: or did you turn a number back on?
<maxb> The subversion one hasn't run since the 16th, but the Apache folks observed excessive traffic from neumayer on the 20th
<maxb> Furthermore, none of the asf imports that I had bookmarked from when I turned them all off and on again ran on neumayer in the timeframe concerned
<lifeless> ok thats odd
<zyga> hi
<zyga> is bazaar.launchpad.net up and running?
<zyga> I just pushed two branches
<zyga> and first one got past
<zyga> but second crashed on unexpected end of message on b.lp.net
<Daviey> seems lp's bzr is down... :(
 * bdrung got a "ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection refused" message too
<poolie> yes, known issue
<poolie> looks like hardware failure
<zyga> thanks
<poolie> Launchpad: code host offline, known issue | https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: mrevell | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<hallyn> lp expected to be down?
* StevenK changed the topic of #launchpad to: KNOWN ISSUES: codehosting (bazaar.l.n) | Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: mrevell | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
* StevenK changed the topic of #launchpad to: KNOWN ISSUES: codehosting down (bazaar.l.n) | Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: mrevell | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Riddell> was going to say, happened again
<Riddell> ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection refused
<StevenK> Sorry. We are aware and are looking into it.
<Riddell> thanks StevenK
<hallyn> yup, thx
<poolie> Riddell, hallyn, StevenK, it looks like a RAM problem on a server
<exarkun> man, hardware, what a drag
<lifeless> yep
<lifeless> whats on disk is not what clients are getting
<lifeless> we'll be down for a bit while someone goes on site and doess $stuff
<poolie> mrevell, maybe you or i should blog about it?
<mrevell> poolie, Are we expecting it to be offline for a while? I presume we are as it's hardware.
<mrevell> poolie, So, yeah, I agree.
<poolie> an hour or two
<poolie> assuming things go to plan anyhow
<poolie> i'll draft a post
<\sh> moins
<mrevell> poolie, Ah, in that case I think a message to -announce would be right too. I'll handle that. Thanks for drafting the blog post.
<\sh> dear lp maintainer, do you plan to enable ff cors functionality enabled on LP servers ? like Access-Control-Allow-Origin "*" and Access-Control-Allow-Methods "POST,GET,OPTIONS" so people could do some cross origin requests with ajax directly from a javascript app (chromium extension) running in a browser? :)
<lifeless> \sh: can that app not just use LP apis' ?
<catphish> do you guys have an eta on fixing the bzr server?
<poolie> http://blog.launchpad.net/general/code-hosting-offline
<poolie> one or two hours
<catphish> ok
<\sh> lifeless: that's the problem...I don't want to have a proxy app in between...I'm implementing something directly in javascript which runs directly from the browser...so it needs some cors allowness ;)
<catphish> could anyone point me in the direction of a public http bzr repo somewhere
<catphish> i don't care what the repo is :)
<lifeless> \sh: so reading that, I'd have great concerns doing that for private content or mutating operations
<\sh> lifeless: well, what's the difference having a proxy app? doing the oauth dance from inside the browser, user auth is done by lp itself + allowing the token of the app will be done by the user also on LP...I don't see any difference between a javascript chrome extension doing the magic or a python app using curl/python-launchpad magic
<lifeless> we can't tell the difference between a hostile site stealing a users auth cookie or the in-browser app
<kapo> hi men
<kapo> and women
<kapo> there's  a problem with launchpad, i cannot commit changes because the server is Unreachable
<cody-somerville> \sh, I don't think launchpad needs to do anything to allow you to do cross-origin requests. I think you just need to add hosts or host match patterns (or both) to the permissions section of the manifest file then the extension can request access to remote servers outside of its origin.
<catphish> kapo: correct
<kapo> ok perfect
<kapo> i'm not alone
<wgrant> kapo: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/code-hosting-offline
<kapo> thank you
<catphish> does anyone else host public bzr repos?
<wgrant> SourceForge.net does.
<wgrant> Also GNU Savannah, and a few other places that I don't recall off-hand.
<poolie> bzr.bz i think
<catphish> that looks provate
<catphish> got one thanks :)
<Meths> Anyone else having issues with bzr over ssh connections to LP URLs?
<micahg> Meths: see /topic
<Meths> Oh, thanks.  Normally if code hosting is down/read-only you'd get a message on code.lp.n.
<mtaylor> this is the gayest error ever
<mtaylor> uscan warning: In watchfile debian/watch, reading webpage
<mtaylor>   http://launchpad.net/drizzle failed: 501 Protocol scheme 'https' is not supported (Crypt::SSLeay or IO::Socket::SSL not installed)
<thumper> hi mtaylor
<mtaylor> hey thumper!
<thumper> man I'm tired
<\sh> cody-somerville: for chrome that could be right...I'll check
<mtaylor> wow. it's just not my morning:
<mtaylor> ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection timed out
<mtaylor> :)
<thumper> mtaylor: codehosting is down
<mtaylor> ah
<mtaylor> well
<thumper> mtaylor: machine having hardware issues
<mtaylor> balls
<thumper> I think they are replacing memory or something
<mtaylor> thumper: that leads me to believe codehosting is done on _one_ machine?
 * mtaylor shuts up
<thumper> mtaylor: maybe...
<thumper> mtaylor: we have a machine to test our load balanced connector bit
<thumper> mtaylor: but we haven't had anyone actually get it tested
<mtaylor> :)
<thumper> :-(
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: KNOWN ISSUES: - | Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: mrevell | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<lifeless> mrevell: codehosting is back, I've identi'ca'd that and updated topic
<catphish> does LP not support bzr+http?
<lifeless> catphish: not at the moment, no.
<catphish> ok
<mrevell> thanks lifeless
<lifeless> we'd like to eventually.
<catphish> i am trying to find a service that does
<catphish> i am trying to implement it myself but running into a few errors
<catphish> sourceforge tries, but i run into similar errors with them
<itnet7> mrevell: ping
<mrevell> itnet7, Hi
<itnet7> Hey there, have a second to check out an Answer I submitted, please?
<itnet7> I mean question
<itnet7> lol
<itnet7> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/142361
<mrevell> Sure, I'm in a meeting so may take a while
<itnet7> Sure, when you can
<itnet7> Thanks!!
<itnet7> I will probably not be around later today, but I will follow up soon if you don't mind. Ping me with any questions, Thanks!
<maxb> Any losa able to take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/142277 ? It would be quite nice to tell the ASF Infrastructure team that we've taken some action to avoid hammering svn.a.o. again?
<Chex> maxb: taking a look for you
<maxb> thanks
<Chex> maxb: you just need this custom grep n' tar of the logs?
<Chex> maxb: chinstrap:~stasik/lp
<maxb> Chex: yes please, I hope that'll point out which import branch caused the misbehaviour
<maxb> I don't have chinstrap access
<Chex> maxb: sorry, hang on
<Chex> maxb: http://people.canonical.com/~stasik/lp/
<maxb> received, thanks
<Chex> maxb: thanks
<maxb> Hrm
<maxb> This is most confusing. There simply don't appear to be any import jobs matching the traffic pattern reported on #asfinfra
<maxb> The all took a matter of minutes, but ASF says they received sustained requests for 8 hours
<Erimos_Wolf> is it possible to run launchpad on a Debian system? According to the tutorial of Launchpad, no, but they mention something about Debian.
<maxb> Erimos_Wolf: I'm not sure anyone has tried. It should likely be achievable, given how comparatively similar the systems are,  but can be expected to require some work.
<Erimos_Wolf> Is here anyone who runs Launchpad on a private server?
<shadeslayer> anyone around to fix a launchpad import?
<shadeslayer> i cant do it, because i dont have the privileges
<maxb> shadeslayer: fix how?
<shadeslayer> maxb: there's a new upstream url
<maxb> ah, I can do that
<shadeslayer> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/konversation/trunk <<
<shadeslayer> new : https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/network/konversation/repository
<maxb> oh
<maxb> well the import is broken anyway
<maxb> and will still be broken in the same manner even if the URL is fixed
<maxb> oh, wait, no, different host
<maxb> and different vcs
<shadeslayer> yep
<maxb> I can't change a svn import into a git import, you need to register a new import and get someone with registry admin powers to change the dev focus branch
<shadeslayer> ah ok ... will do
<wgrant> Erimos_Wolf: Launchpad runs OK on Debian.
<wgrant> Erimos_Wolf: You need to hack the setup script to not hardcode Ubuntu repos, and you need to install python-tickcount and ubuntu-keyring from Ubuntu, but apart from that it runs fine.
<wgrant> (on Squeeze, at least)
<wgrant> I have instructions, but they are on another machine.
<shadeslayer> maxb: https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/konversation/trunk
<maxb> mrevell: With your CHR hat on, could you change https://launchpad.net/konversation/trunk/+linkbranch to ~neon/konversation/trunk (project moved from svn to git; need to swap to the new import branch)
<mrevell> maxb, Done! Can you confirm that's okay?
<maxb> good, thanks
<mrevell> np
<maxb> It would be nice if ~vcs-imports could change series linkage for public projects :-)
<Erimos_Wolf> :wgrant are we talking about hours of customizing or just some "hacking" ?
<wgrant> Erimos_Wolf: To get the setup script running on Debian?
<Erimos_Wolf> yes
<wgrant> Erimos_Wolf: It's just a shortish shell script which has some Ubuntu archive components hardcoded. In particular, you need to stop it checking for universe and multiverse (just delete the checks), and make it use the right PPA.
<wgrant> Normally it uses the PPA packages for the release that you're running.
<wgrant> There is no squeeze support, but lucid's packages worked fine. maverick's probably do now, as long as they install.
<wgrant> So I just delete the universe/multiverse checks and hardcode DISTRIB_CODENAME in utilities/rocketfuel-setup.
<wgrant> Then install ubuntu-keyring and python-tickcount from Ubuntu.
<wgrant> Then run rocketfuel-setup as normal.
<wgrant> And it all works fine
<Erimos_Wolf> thx for the info
<dae> hi folks. i have a user trying to upload an updated .po file, and when they do they get 'duplicate key value violates unique constraint "tm__potmsgset__language__shared__ubuntu__key"'
<dae> google doesn't pop up any similar problems
#launchpad 2011-01-22
<Whoopie> Hi, something is strange with my PPA. I uploaded a package, it built fine, but it's not published since ~ 10 hours. What could be the reason?
<kiko> Whoopie, no failure-to-upload email?
<kiko> that's weird
<Whoopie> kiko: no, just stays in the PPA as pending
<mok0> Just realized that when LP mirrors an svn repo, the revnos are different from the SVN revisions :-)
<mok0> s/:-)/:-(
<shadeslayer> mok0: yep
<geser> I guess I did something wrong when pushing https://code.launchpad.net/~geser/evince/fix_linking_for_gir as I get an OOPS when trying to view the contents (
<geser> OOPS-1848CBB3879
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1848CBB3879
<kiko> Whoopie, sounds like a problem with the LP uploader or publisher
<mok0> geser, seems to work now
<geser> mok0: I've deleted the old one and repushed again (without the --stacked-on=) as LP couldn't compute a diff for the merge proposal
<mok0> geser, I see
<Whoopie> kiko: ok, should I open a bug report?
<geser> Whoopie: I've similar failures in the recent past, but I don't remember if it's there is a bug for it and if it is fixed or not
<Whoopie> geser: how did you solve it? just upload again with a version bump?
<geser> it wasn't for my builds, I just saw the problem discussed here. If you can wait, you could try to get an advice from the LP people in the next week (they're hard to reach on weekends)
<geser> but doing a fresh upload should also work
<Whoopie> ok, I'll wait then. thanks.
<serfus> is it possible to add whole launchpad as a third party repository ?
<tsimpson> serfus: what do you mean exactly?
<serfus> to actually add every PPA on launchpad
<serfus> to make it a repository
<geser> why would you want to do it?
<serfus> i don't. i have been asked if it's possible and i don't know, so i'm asking
<tsimpson> it's not possible
<serfus> okay, thank you
<maxb> Not only is it not possible, it's not in any way something that anyone would want to do, even if it were
#launchpad 2011-01-23
<Meths> What has happened to the default rendering for code browsing on launchpad?  Recently all the code has got weird line spacing and view revision numbers per line is not on by default. (Firefox 3.6.13 on Fedora 14)
<maxb> view revision numbers per line is not on by default  <--- deliberate to save the servers doing much work that is not often required, and so improve performance
<maxb> I guess the spacing must be fall-out from the change
<Meths> Makes sense on the line numbers, thanks for the info.  The spacing is annoying though.
<Meths> Is bugs.lp.n/launchpad correct for code browsing bugs?
<maxb> yes
<magcius> Is there a good reason the email interface *requires* PGP signing now?
<magcius> The email interface was probably the only thing that I liked about Launchpad's bug tracking.
<lifeless> magcius: I don't think that we've changed any requirements there
<lifeless> magcius: *changes* have always required gpg signing; comments do not require signing.
<lifeless> You can also use DKIM signing now if your MTA & domain are configured to do DKIM
<magcius> lifeless, oh, OK.
<magcius> lifeless, gmail, but OK.
<magcius> FireGPG is dead, and I don't know of any user scripts to enable client-side GPG/PGP detection.
<lifeless> magcius: if you're on gmail it should be sending DKIM
<magcius> lifeless, OK, I'll look into DKIM
<lifeless> thunderbird & evolution do gpg
<Peng> Gmail should be doing DKIM already.
<magcius> It's technically the Google Apps version of gmail so I get the custom domain
<magcius> Do I need any special DNS records or such?
<magcius> lifeless, DKIM is the SPF stuff, right?
<Peng> DKIM and SPF are not the same thing.
<magcius> OK.
<Peng> Um, yeah, you do need DNS records for DKIM.
<magcius> Is there a basic difference in *what* they do?
<Peng> That could be a problem with Google Apps.
<magcius> Could also be a thing with my DNS config.
<magcius> http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2011/01/spam-takes-another-hit-email.html  -- ok
<magcius> Right.
<magcius> OK, I had added the DNS config earlier, but apparently there's a switch that says "Turn on auth" which I didn't click
<lifeless> magcius: google apps does not do DKIM
<lifeless> magcius: or at least, the free one doesn't
<magcius> lifeless, I just flipped the switch
<lifeless> magcius: do you have DKIM working now?
<magcius> I'm testing.
<magcius> lifeless, is there a way to send Launchpad a "test" email?
<lifeless> last time I asked I got a 'we do not do that' :>
<lifeless> magcius: add qastaging into the email address
<magcius> lifeless, "January 9th, 2010"
<magcius> er, 2011
<lifeless> ah sweet
<Peng> Cool.
<lifeless> thanks for that link
<lifeless> I wish google would be more open - 6 months ago hearing 'its coming' would have been most excellent
<magcius> lifeless, except that if they say "it's coming", now they're bound to that promise
<lifeless> I'll set mine up when I get home
<magcius> With a big company like Google, if they say anything at *all*, they get killed if they don't deliver.
<lifeless> magcius: nonsense; they can say 'we have a project to do it' and not be bound to a timeline.
<magcius> lifeless, so qastaging@bugs.launchpad.net for example?
<Peng> For _you_, maybe. But in general, it's dangerous to say stuff like that.
<magcius> http://chrishecker.com/Me_and_the_Wii is a great article
<lifeless> magcius: bugs at qastaging.launchpad.net
<magcius> Ah, OK.
<magcius> Not qastaging.bugs.launchpad.net or similar?
<magcius> And it doesn't matter what I say?
<lifeless> Peng: its dangerous to set an /expectation/. Its really not dangerous to treat your customers as interested folk.
<magcius> lifeless, if they said "we have a project", that's setting an expectation
<lifeless> meh
<magcius> If they find that their infrastructure or the way GMail is built means that it will take a lot of effort to try to do it...
<lifeless> I've worked at banks before
<magcius> And then shelve the project so they get other user features out the door
<lifeless> some of the most risk averse organisations
<lifeless> and *they* communicate better than google do
<magcius> lifeless, so, bugs@qastaging.launchpad.net, and any subject/body at all?
<lifeless> magcius: insert qastaging. before launchpad.net in the address, and send as normal
<lifeless> whatever that means for you :)
<magcius> Oh.
<magcius> lifeless, you may want to take a look at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Financial_crisis_%282007%E2%80%93present%29
<lifeless> if there is a hidden message I'm not going to get it after 2 weeks on the road
<lifeless> type slowly and use words of one syllable :)
<magcius> "I've worked at banks and they're good at communicating"
<magcius> Is what I'm responding to :)
<lifeless> I didn't say good; I said better than Google.
<magcius> Google hasn't had a major government bailout yet
<lifeless> Neither have any of my previous employers.
<lifeless> US banks are a totally different proposition :)
<lifeless> Beside
<lifeless> I don't particularly see a connection between communicating things of interest to customers and fraud
<magcius> lifeless, so, once I've sent that email, what am I supposed to see?
<lifeless> magcius: it should get processed by qastaging in the same way it would be on production
<lifeless> https://qastaging.launchpad.net/ is the qastaging site
<lifeless> its used for QA, has a lower timeout and less hardware.
<magcius> and bugs.qastaging.launchpad.net/bugs/number should work?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> if the email isn't processed we'll need to do a manual run and cannot do that during the weekend.
<magcius> Error: Page not found
<magcius> https://bugs.qastaging.launchpad.net/bugs/694375
<magcius> vs. https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/694375
<lifeless> the bug is too new
<magcius> OK.
<lifeless> qastaging gets a sync periodically, its out of date right now; use an older bug
<magcius> Sorry for bugging, then.
<magcius> Well I'll try on production and hope I don't get an error back.
<magcius> lifeless, yeah, it's still failing
<magcius> :(
<magcius> lifeless, using dig, it seems that the DNS is there.
<magcius> dig mecheye.net google._domainkey.mecheye.net TXT
<magcius> (I'm curious if it just hasn't propagated globally yet)
<lifeless> I can't easily comment vis-a-vis our servers
<lifeless> am in an airport right now
<magcius> Yeah, I'm sorry for bugging.
<magcius> I just want the awesomeness that is the email interface to work.
<magcius> I'll write up a guide when I'm done.
<ripps> Can someone tell me why this recipe build is failing? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/62658286/buildlog.txt.gz
<jelmer> ripps: it looks like there is a syntax error in the Depends field in the debian/control file
<jelmer> ripps: does it build locally?
<ripps> jelmer: I think so, let me try again.
<magcius> ripps, any reason you're using manual bzr mirrors instead of the regular http://git.musicpd.org and gmpc repos?
<ripps> magcius: can I make recipes using git repos?
<ripps> I thought launchpad used bzr build, therefore it requrie bzr branches
<magcius> ripps, I thought you could use raw git...
<ripps> that would be news to me
<ripps> jelmer: okay, just ran a pbuilder build, seems to build fine
<jelmer> magcius: bzr-builder can use git branches if you have bzr-git installed
<jelmer> magcius: but launchpad only supports building from lp branches (including mirrors of git/svn/hg/cvs branches) for various reasons
<philip_stoev> hi, how can I designate a particular branch as "private", so that it is only viewable by a particular user or a team? It seems that for all branches Launchpad says "This is a public branch" and there is no option to change that.
<philip_stoev> the code will be non-public only temporarily, until licencing issues have been resolved that will allow it to be released as open source
<geser>  for a private branch to have to pay
<yofel> could anyone look at this import: https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/kdewebdev/trunk ? It says "Updating branch..." for weeks now, it hasn't been changed recently, but according to svn there is 1 commit missing
<maxb> yofel: You'll want to file a question about that branch scanning issue, or it'll get forgotten
<yofel> will do that then
<magcius> Does LP support custom domains a la CNAME, or will we require HTTP redirection?
#launchpad 2012-01-16
<schnoomac> Does anyone know if there has been a problem with ubuntu users pushing to bazaar branches on launchpad? I keep on getting this "bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist." Although a few weeks ago it was working...
<mwhudson> it was working for me earlier
<mwhudson> schnoomac: can you pastebin the complete output?
<schnoomac> Getting another error because i just regained my SSH key but the end part is always the same --> http://pastie.org/private/ojsrvahsim2yu2ou7dwviw
<schnoomac> ok adding bar launchpad-login seems to have worked. It is weird I've never done this step :\
<mwhudson> on the countdown to bug 1 million!
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<nigelb> woo
<hlamer> beep. https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/798957 reproduced
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "PPA Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,In progress]
<spm> hlamer: bah. one sec.
<spm> hlamer: give it a whirl now, should be good.
<hlamer> yes, thanks)
<hlamer> Is it possible to restart the server in the exception handler?
<spm> possibly. whether that's a good idea or not is probably the real question; ideally the bug would be fixed instead.
<hlamer> yes, but since it is open for a long time, launchpad at least should remain operational
<Optiicfanboy> ...
<Optiicfanboy> hello?
<ochosi> morning everyone, i have a trivial issue, my commits to bzr don't point to my launchpad account, instead they show my name and email address. i thought i did set up bzr correctly (i set the launchpad-login), what did i miss?
<maxb> ochosi: 'bzr launchpad-login' only deals with how the connection to Launchpad is authenticated. Each commit has its own author information associated, and that's what Launchpad uses to link commits to accounts - by matching the email address in the commit author to the Launchpad account with that email address.
<ochosi> maxb: yeah, but looking at my commits in https://code.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-art/xubuntu-artwork/precise i can't see an email-address problem here
<nigelb> ochosi: If you fix it, it doesn't get fixed for previous commits.
<ochosi> yeah, sure, but i tried both email-addresses associated with my lp-account
<danhg> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<mrevell> Howdy :)
<czajkowski> nice to see more folks back in here this week, was rather quiet without you lot!
<diwic> hi, I'm trying to delete a branch but it fails persistently with the error "If the problem persists, let us know in #launchpad"
<diwic> the branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~diwic/sound-2.6/trunk
<jelmer_> diwic: hi
<jelmer_> diwic: that's odd; I can try deleting it for you if you like (since it's a code import)
<diwic> jelmer_, sure.
<diwic> jelmer_, the branch has always been strange, it's always stuck in "Updating branch...
<diwic> Launchpad is processing new changes to this branch which will be available in a few minutes. Reload to see the changes." as well
<jelmer_> hmm, it's not working here either - it forwards to the code browsing for some reason
<jelmer_> diwic: can you file a bug about it?
<diwic> jelmer_, against launchpad?
<jelmer_> diwic: yep
<diwic> jelmer_, ok, will do
<jelmer_> diwic: thanks!
 * diwic filed bug 917122
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 917122 in Launchpad itself "Cannot delete branch lp:~diwic/sound-2.6/trunk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917122
<wgrant> jelmer_: It's not forwarding to codebrowse.
<wgrant> But I'm not sure why it's not properly timing out :/
<soren> Is ARM support for PPA's only available for commercial PPA's?
<wgrant> It's only available for PPAs owned by Canonical employees.
<wgrant> Because the buildds aren't virtualized.
<wgrant> Because ARM virt is sort of terrible/nonexistent at present.
<soren> Tell me about it :(
<soren> wgrant: ok, thanks.
<jelmer_> diwic: btw, ISTR you had issues with imports and daily builds of kernel-sized trees earlier
<jelmer_> diwic: several of the issues related to that have been fixed; the only remaining one should be bug 808930
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 808930 in Launchpad itself "Timeout running branch scanner job" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808930
<diwic> jelmer_, cool, might make another try (without my script that filters the branch) later, when all bugs have been resolved
<till___> hello
<till___> was wondering how i instruct a build to use a dep from another launchpad repo
<till_> fwiw, there is an "edit dependencies" link on your PPA
<till_> just found it :)
<ScottK> Is there anyone here that can kill a build?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pykde4/4:4.7.4-0ubuntu0.1/+build/3091719 has been stuck on "Unpacking chroot for build ..." for two days.
<Daviey> ScottK: might just be a really big chroot :)
<ochosi> hm, i think i tried pretty much everything, but my lp-account is still not linked to in commit-logs. any clues what to check? (email-address is set correctly i think)
<beuno> ochosi, it just matches by email address
<beuno> so whatever the email address is in the author of the commit, you need to have it in your launchpad profile
<ochosi> beuno: hm weird. this is my lp-profile: https://launchpad.net/~simon-steinbeiss
<ScottK> beuno: Do you know if there's a LOSA around that can kill https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pykde4/4:4.7.4-0ubuntu0.1/+build/3091719 ?
<ochosi> beuno: and here you can see some commits: https://code.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-art/xubuntu-artwork/precise
<beuno> ochosi, it's not the correct syntax
<beuno> it should be "Name <email>"
<gnuoy> ScottK, I can take a look
<ochosi> beuno: oh, hm, odd. i'm wondering whether i entered that by hand or used some bzr command...
<ScottK> gnuoy: Thanks.  It's been hung for two days.
<ochosi> beuno: thanks for that anyway, i'll try it immediately
<beuno> np
<ScottK> gnuoy: I see it's restarted.  Thanks.
<gnuoy> np
<pfarrell> hi! I have a question. I want to know how the dolfin package is built into this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~fenics-packages/+archive/fenics
<pfarrell> unfortunately on the ppa website, I don't see any link to where the package recipe might be
<pfarrell> any ideas?
<haraldj> Hello I have a question regarding working on launchpad bug reports
<haraldj> Specifically I was wondering how to get the rights to work on bug reports from a package for which I'm uploader in Debian
<lifeless> haraldj: uhm, I *think* we have package set based bug permissions these days
<lifeless> haraldj: if so, getting registered as an uploader for your package (using the exact-match semantics) would probably do what you want
<haraldj> Well I wanted to close bug 311139 as won't fix but can't
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 311139 in openswan (Ubuntu) "upgrade hh --> ii" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311139
<haraldj> What does "registered as an uploader for your package" mean in this case? I'm mentioned in the package, but not in old versions...
<haraldj> Could this be the problem?
<lifeless> I've marked it up for you
<lifeless> haraldj: ubuntu has a few different groups of uploaders; there are the can-do-anything (core-dev), then there are can-do-anything-unseeded (motu), can-do-anything-for-a-package-set (e.g. server, kde), and finally can-do-specific-packages (e.g. upstream maintainer of $FOO)
<lifeless> haraldj: none of these are driven by the 'Maintainer:' header
<haraldj> Thanks for your help but I do not want to bother anybody everytime I deal with a bug report :-) - is there a method by which I could be made responsible for all openswan bug reports
<haraldj> Ok
<haraldj> THe issue is: The maintainer is mostly out of time so the last releases where primarily done by me
<lifeless> so I'm proposing you apply for upload rights in Ubuntu to openswan
<lifeless> which should be an easy discussion given your upstream involvement
<haraldj> Ok can you point me to a document how to do this?
<haraldj> Well I have commit rights in Debian and also openswan upstream
<haraldj> So this would ease work a lot
<lifeless> yes, just digging :)
<haraldj> ;-) no stress
<lifeless> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers#PerPackage
<lifeless> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard/ApplicationProcess says 'team membership' but I think thats a thinko on someone drafting docs - it still covers per-package-upload
<lifeless> I wouldn't worry much/at all about endorsements given you have upload rights in debian; it -should- be a trivial discussion
<lifeless> they will want to know that you are up to date on Ubuntu process etc
<haraldj> Ah cool thanks - and another question, although in the same direction: It seems like the version of openswan in Hardy is lacking ppp support so I'm wondering how to solve this best
<lifeless> for that, I'll refer you to #ubuntu-devel :)
<haraldj> Ok
<tumbleweed> haraldj: if you just need to triage bugs, not upload, you should join ubuntu-bugcontrol (you need to appyl to join)
<haraldj> Well mainly I want to work on the bugs
<haraldj> Uploading to Ubuntu may be necessary for fixing bugs
<haraldj> But rather on a per case basis
<tumbleweed> right, you get automatic bugcontrol membership with PPU
<haraldj> I guess the main question is how to best tackle the bugs in current Ubuntu openswan packages
<maco> for starters, get other devs to sponsor your patches
<maco> after you've uploaded a few times to each of the packags you're interested in, apply for per-package-uploader status for those packages (go to the developer membership board for this)
<haraldj> Yes but for example for Hardy there may be a longer discussion necessary
<maco> !sru
<ubot5> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<maco> the stable release update approval team approves/rejects fixes for older releases
<maco> if its fixed in the current dev version and not very invasive, its more likely to get approval in stable versions
<maco> iirc, they approve/reject after upload these days
<haraldj> Like Debian I guess... the main issue here is Ubuntu Hardy's openswan version is a little security hell...
<maco> lovely
<haraldj> Yes, 2.4 tree is pretty much abandoned upstream
<maco> if its bad enough, having the hardy version removed and the precise version put into hardy's backports repo might be the better plan
<haraldj> The version currently in lenny-security would be a good compromise
<maco> there's a backports team too
<maco> ScottK can be helpful for backports
<haraldj> It's still 2.4 although with all security fixes for all problem
<haraldj> I would not propose this as 2.6 has some great config and handling changes
<maco> ah ok
<tumbleweed> also, backports aren't for fixing bugs
<haraldj> Correct - the only reason for me backporting openswan is to make KLIPS work with backport kernels
<haraldj> So my course of action should be to apply for PPU for openswan correct? Or just join ubuntu-bugcontrol?
<maco> ubuntu-bugcontrol lets you triage, so that's an easy first step
<maco> if you want to do something similar to being in Uploaders: on a package, that's what PPU is for
<haraldj> Ok
<maco> but generally expected that you've uploaded it with a sponsor once or twice before they give you that
<maco> tumbleweed: at the same time, jumping version numbers is usually reserved for backports, not srus...
<maco> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sru are the people you need to convince the sru is a good idea, so if you know one of them, they might be up for helping you with the sru documentation
<haraldj> Well I have the intention to apply for DM this year so I guess this may solve problems ;-)
<lifeless> uploading upstream really should count as uploading in Ubuntu :)
<lifeless> (where upstream is a distro that is)
 * maco finds it weird that there are people in the sru team whom she DOESNT know
<tumbleweed> lifeless: yes and no. DDs maky not know anything about the ubuntu release schedule
<haraldj> *ggg* well I usually try to solve problems as near to the root as possible
<maco> tumbleweed: that just means the DMB just asks them about the schedule and skips tech questions though
<tumbleweed> maco: yup
<lifeless> tumbleweed: I know :)
<maco> why am i in this channel anyway?
<lifeless> tumbleweed: see above where I say '08:01 < lifeless> they will want to know that you are up to date on Ubuntu process etc'
<haraldj> True I guess the release schedule in Ubuntu makes work somewhat more calculable but Debian is working on it too ;-)
 * tumbleweed used to leave it after my question was answered, but I stopped bothering after a while
<lifeless> maco: because launchpad is line-of-business for Ubuntu ? :P
<maco> but i dont even do ubuntu stuff anymore...
<lifeless> maco: I forgot :(
<haraldj> What are you doing maco (if I may ask?)
<maco> i got a spinning wheel for christmas, so now i spin and knit instead of doing foss
<maco> also got a boyfriend, and his sister is a good friend, so ya know...got a social life
<haraldj> ;-) well then at least you have something in your hands
<haraldj> Hmmm social what ;-) ?
<haraldj> So thanks everybody for your help, will do some reading and writing today...
<haraldj> byebye everbody
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: abentley | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is Open Source | This channel is logged
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: - | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is Open Source | This channel is logged
#launchpad 2012-01-17
<czajkowski> morning
<mrevell> Word up padders
<Crypticfortune> where can I find a list of what "series" are valid build targets? leaving debian-style "unstable" in debian/changelog fails to build on launchpad (had to change unstable->oneiric before, but what are other valid names?)
<bigjools> Crypticfortune: ubuntu release names
<bigjools> that are not EOL
<sagaci> Crypticfortune: also ubuntu-distro-info --supported
<Laney> [x.name for x in lp.distributions['ubuntu'].series if x.active]
<Laney> :-)
<till_> I'm trying to add a dependency to my PPA
<till_> but no matter what i do
<till_> i get that i don't have permission to access the page
<till_> is this a known issue?
<till_> my role in the repo is 'administrator'
<till_> i think i should be able to do this
<rick_h__> hello till, can you link me the ppa you're setting up?
<rick_h__> and what dependency you're trying to add?
<till_> rick_h__: i'm in ~easybib/ppa
<dobey> till_: if you're talking about setting the dep on another PPA, i don't think that feature works how you think it might
<till_> rick_h__: https://launchpad.net/~easybib/+archive/ppa/+edit-dependencies
<till_> dobey: basically, i am trying to build a package which depends on another package in another launchpad ppa
<rick_h__> till_: yea, you'll have to get that package into your own ppa
<till_> http://cl.ly/0k202n0K1F2z0526152i < this is what i get
<till_> so i have to import the build?
<rick_h__> abentley: do you know if there's an easy way to port over a package from another ppa? Just download the src package and submit it to his own ppa?
<till_> what's the deps for?
<dobey> rick_h__: lp has a "copy to ppa" link
<dobey> you can just copy the already-built packages from one ppa to another
<dobey> on the +packages page for a ppa
<rick_h__> ah cool
<rick_h__> till_: ok, can you try that then? Go to the ppa for your dep, click the link "View package details" and then on the right the "copy package" link.
<rick_h__> then copy the dep over into your ppa
<czajkowski> aloha
<rick_h__> howdy czajkowski
<tjaalton> what happened to the ppa builders? the backlog seems unusually long (~17h)
<abentley> tjaalton: Hardware Enablement may have taken them and not put them back.  I'll check.
<tjaalton> abentley: heh, ok, maybe i should know about it then ;)
<abentley> tjaalton: yes, it does look like that
<tjaalton> abentley: ok, I'll ask around then
<tjaalton> thanks
<abentley> tjaalton: np.  I can also pursue this through our normal channels if you'd like.
<tjaalton> abentley: thanks, I've sent a query myself, will see if I get a reply
<rick_h__> abentley: where did you find the info on that for future reference?
<till_> rick_h__: sorry, had a meeting
<till_> rick_h__: ok, we'll give it a try
<till_> thanks for helping :)
<rick_h__> till_: np, let me know how it goes. I've not used it myself so curious
<deryck> rick_h__, I've got help contact now.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: deryck | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is Open Source | This channel is logged
<cnd> deryck, I keep getting timeout errors when trying to propose a merge
<cnd> what can I do?
<deryck> cnd, hmmm, we're working on one mp timeout, but not aware of one with proposing merge.
<deryck> cnd, can you paste me an OOPS number?
<cnd> OOPS-3e72b4c96ba820f6e01f025c836588e7
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=3e72b4c96ba820f6e01f025c836588e7
<cnd> deryck, I need to get this proposed asap, is there a work around?
<deryck> cnd, I'm looking at the OOPS, I don't know yet, sorry.
<james_w> cnd, are you trying to enter a specific branch to propose to?
<cnd> james_w, yes, because it wasn't populated
<cnd> though I see now that I have a typo :)
<james_w> cnd, one workaround is to get someone who has that branch in their remembered list to propose the merge
<cnd> ok, fixed the typo and it worked
<deryck> ah, interesting.
<cnd> thanks for the help :)
<deryck> np!  glad it was easy to fix.
<jtaylor> whats wrong with this git import: https://code.launchpad.net/~registry/ipython/trunk
<jtaylor> the git repo has no submodules
<deryck> jtaylor, looking for you.....
<jtaylor> thx
<sinzui> may it did have submodules at one point
<jtaylor> it worked a few days ago
<jtaylor> no submodules where added since
<jtaylor> nor did it ever have any to my knowledge
<rick_h> there was an email reply about it
<rick_h> "A single submodule-related commit (ultimately a no-op) seems to exist, which can't be imported into
<rick_h> +the current version of bzr.  There are not in fact any submodules in the repository before or after
<rick_h> +this commit."
<deryck> jtaylor, yeah, what rick_h says ^^.  was just about to paste the whiteboard, too.
<rick_h> I wonder if you could rebase away the offending commit if it's been identified
<rick_h> since it's just a noop anyway, won't be missed
<jtaylor> how does such a commit look like? and can one fix it without rebasing?
<yshavit> I'm getting timeouts when I try to propose a branch, but the rest of lp seems to be working fine. Is anyone else experiencing problems?
<yshavit> hm, works now. I kept just hitting back on the browser and then retrying, that didn't work. But refresh-and-retry worked. I guess there was some token in the page that the server didn't like.
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: abentley | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is Open Source | This channel is logged
<abentley> deryck: I relieve you
<deryck> abentley, thank you, good sir.
<jtaylor> any suggestions what to do? I still can't find any commit that adds a submodule
<jtaylor> it would add a .gitmodules or?
<rick_h> jtaylor: looking. I don't see a commit either, but know it's between the 12th/13th. So I was just going to try a git bisect across there and see if I can get git submodule summary to give any info
<rick_h> or maybe git submodule status would be better to show if anything is there
<jtaylor> bisect brings up nothing on the master branch, and all other branches are much older
<rick_h> jtaylor: yea, I've not used submodules outside of one try so not really familiar with how they show in the log/history
<rick_h> jtaylor: do you know the https://launchpad.net/~minrk person that found the submodule commit?
<rick_h> wonder if he/she'd share the how to on the info
<jtaylor> I know him, he found a commit?
<rick_h> https://code.launchpad.net/~registry/ipython/trunk if you look at the whiteboard section that comment seemed to come from him
<jtaylor> thats a comment? I'll ask him about it
<rick_h> jtaylor: well it's whiteboard space, but it was updated today based on the failed import
<jtaylor> hm ok so there is a submodule, how do we now fix the situation? rebasing is not really a good option
<rick_h> jtaylor: yea, not sure on that point. abentley any idea?
<abentley> rick_h: A branch that has a submodule anywhere in its history is not compatible with our importer.  You might be able to import it using bzr-fastimport.
<jelmer> jtaylor: hi, I think I had email contact with you earlier after you changed the whiteboard of the ipython code import?
<jtaylor> jelmer: that was probably minrk, I was not aware he contacted you already
<jtaylor> sorry for duplicating efforts
<jelmer> ah, yes
<jtaylor> did you come up with a way to fix it?
<jelmer> jtaylor: the only real way to fix it is to either do a manual import using bzr-fastimport, or to edit the history to remove the submodules from ipython
<cnd> deryck, sorry to bother you again, but do you know if there's a way to bump the priority of a ppa?
<deryck> cnd, there is a way.  you ask here basically.  I don't recall guidelines for how/when we allow it....  let me check.
<cnd> we have a chain of dependencies, and 10 hour waits on each dependency wait build will draw a couple days of build time out to a week
<cnd> ok
<jtaylor> I also have another question, I'm trying to set up an ipython ppa (thus the need for the import), this is the recipe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/807720/
<jtaylor> when I build that with bzr dailydeb ipython.recipe wc, I get  ERROR: Unable to find the upstream source. Import it as tag upstream-0.12+2227+3
<jtaylor> I'm not sure whats wrong
<SteeleNivenson> I have a question about the "Edit PPA dependencies" configuration option. It doesn't work as I expect it to. The "Add PPA dependency:" option tells me that I don't have the permission to do so, yet I'm the administrator of the project I wish to add a dependency to.
<jelmer> jtaylor: your package is non-native, but you aren't providing a separate upstream source
<jelmer> jtaylor: you probably want to change the debian source format to "3.0 (native)"
<jtaylor> the upstream source should be lp:ipython
<jtaylor> jelmer: daily builds need to be native?
<jelmer> jtaylor: they need to be native unless you provide the upstream source (by tagging it)
<jtaylor> jelmer: tags in a daily build? the source changes every commit
<jelmer> jtaylor: right, and non-native builds don't make much sense because the upstrema source changes every commit
<jtaylor> ok I'll make it native then
<jtaylor> I was confused because I'm using a different daily build ppa that is non-native and so far I know is also not tagged
<jtaylor> thx
<jelmer> jtaylor: launchpad will automatically convert packages to native if it can't find the upstream tag
<jelmer> jtaylor: (the equivalent of passing --allow-fallback-to-native to 'bzr dailydeb')
<kirkland> ppa builders are way backed up :/
<jtaylor> jelmer: ok I'm confused, this is non-native https://launchpad.net/~meebey/+archive/smuxi-daily
<jtaylor> jelmer: but the branch it builds from has no per commit tags
<abentley> kirkland: Hardware Enablement had taken away some builders.  They're back now, but it will take a while for the queue to burn down.
<sinzui> kirkland, they are. Is this an issue for your commercial team/project?
<kirkland> abentley: ah, okay
 * kirkland was guilty of that once or twice
<kirkland> sinzui: not at this moment today, but it's something we've been tracking;  we've got it on our whiteboard as a risk of doing business with LP/PPAs
<kirkland> sinzui: it was an issue once last week, which was the first time it came up
<sinzui> kirkland, We can increase the scoring for your commercial ppas
<kirkland> sinzui: most of LP was offline or in budapest
<jelmer> jtaylor: if you look at the resulting tarball, you'll see it's native too
<kirkland> sinzui: that would be nice
<jelmer> jtaylor: https://launchpad.net/~meebey/+archive/smuxi-daily/+files/smuxi_0.8.9.1%2Bgit-0~79~precise1.tar.gz has debian/source/format with contents "3.0 (native)"
<jtaylor> jelmer: ah ok so its ok to have "debian revisions" in native packages
<jtaylor> I though the -X already determines native, thx
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> abentley: may i ask you for help on a LP-account-issue i am facing?
<abentley> iceroot: sure, what's the issue?
<iceroot> abentley: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/184525
<iceroot> would be great if we can fix the issue to that i can use LP again
<abentley> iceroot: Unfortunately, the login service can get out of sync with Launchpad itself, and I think that may have happened here.
<iceroot> abentley: ayn chance to fix that without "just use a new account"
<abentley> iceroot: I'm trying to get information about that.
<iceroot> abentley: thank you very much for that
<abentley> iceroot: I've assigned your Question to our WebOps team, who can perform this kind of merge.
<iceroot> abentley: sounds good, thank you for that
<spm> iceroot: is done
<iceroot> yes!! working :)
<iceroot> with the old michael@alpha-unix.de :)
<iceroot> spm: abentley so you are responasble for 20 new bug reports on lp :)
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: - | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is Open Source | This channel is logged
<Adri2000> is it possible to copy/sync a package from debian into a ppa? (just as it's possible to sync from debian to ubuntu repositories)
<Adri2000> or am I supposed to generate+sign a .changes and dput it manually in any case?
<Adri2000> ok, syncpackage --no-lp seems to be the best solution
<micahg> Adri2000: no, you'll want backport package for a PPA
<micahg> oops, that should be backportpackage
<Adri2000> how is it different from syncpackage --no-lp?
<soren> Adri2000: It works. I just did it via the API.
<micahg> Adri2000: one can accidentally make it into precise, the other can't :), also, backportpackage will add a changelog entry on top to lower the version so that it would be superseded by an archive upload
<soren> Adri2000: No copying binaries, though. Launchpad doesn't have a copy of those frmo Debian.
<Adri2000> soren: via the API, how exactly? are there tools able to do such things using the API? because I don't know how to use the LP API directly :)
<soren> Adri2000: hang on, on the phone.
<soren> Adri2000: I've written tools to do this, but they don't yet support Debian. I hadn't though of it until just now when you mentioned it :)
<soren> Still on the phone...
<Adri2000> actually I've the same question for syncing from ubuntu to ppa. my use case for all of this is that I've set a PPA in order to test the impact of a lib transition, so I need to rebuild a number of packages in that PPA, which either that are already in ubuntu, or only in debian
<Adri2000> s/that are/are/
<soren> The ubuntu to PPA use case I've solved.
<soren> lp:~soren/ubuntu-archive-tools/ppa-mgmt
<soren> The copy-ppa-pkg.py script in there lets you do it.
<soren> e.g.
<soren> ./copy-ppa-pkg.py ubuntu/proposed soren/ppa libvirt oneiric
<Adri2000> great, that should help me a bit
<soren> Let me just add a todo here...
<soren> Adri2000: Sorry, I really need to get to bed. I'll add Debian support to that script tomorrow. Shouldn't be too hard.
<soren> Adri2000: I've got it already working locally, but I short-circuited a couple of things, so Ubuntu support is broken now :)
<soren> Adri2000: 15 minute task, tops.
<soren> Adri2000: If I haven't pinged you by tomorrow afternoon, feel free to shout at me :)
<Adri2000> ok :) good night then
<soren> g'night
#launchpad 2012-01-18
<soren> Adri2000: copy-ppa-pkg.py, now with Debian support.
<Adri2000> great, thanks
<soren> Adri2000: Note that the default mode of operation for it is to copy the binaries, too, but seeing as Launchpad doesn't have the binaries frm Debian, you need to pass --rebuild (or -r for short).
<Adri2000> right
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hiya
<eLBati> any problem with Loggerhead ?
<dholbach> I think it's not only loggerhead
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808371/
<diwic> I'm having troubles reporting a bug as well - it's stuck at "Please wait while bug data is processed"
<diwic> for at least five minutes now
<eLBati> uh
<dholbach> http://identi.ca/launchpadstatus has no info
<chrisccoulson_> dholbach, yeah, i'm getting similar issues when trying to get branches too
<wgrant> diwic: Some background jobs are offline for a few minutes.
<wgrant> While we perform a DB upgrade.
<wgrant> The codehosting stuff is unrelated, will investigate in a couple of minutes.
<diwic> wgrant, so if I just hold out for a couple of more minutes it will eventually succeed, or should I start over and report a new bug?
<dholbach> ahh
<dholbach> wgrant, you are a hero
<wgrant> diwic: It will succeed.
<diwic> wgrant, ok, thanks!
<wgrant> We just turn cronjobs off a few minutes before we rip the DB out from underneath everything :)
<diwic> oh, actually it didn't succeed. It failed with the "Uh oh!" message. But will file a new bug later.
<wgrant> Refresh
<wgrant> That uhoh is the DB outage message from the 90 seconds of downtime.
<wgrant> It's back up now.
<wgrant> dholbach, eLBati: Is it working now?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> thanks
 * dholbach hugs wgrant
<eLBati> wgrant, , yes thanks
<dholbach> wgrant, is the sponsor db change going in right now?
<wgrant> dholbach: The DB change was what was deployed just then, yeah.
<dholbach> awesomeness
<wgrant> I think.
<wgrant> Maybe not.
<wgrant> I think that's next in the queue, actually.
<dholbach> wgrant, do we have something that retroactively changes the old data? :)
<dholbach> ah, nevermind - it's not like I need it RIGHTNOW :)
<dholbach> it was just curiosity
<wgrant> Sorry, tonight was Ursinha's blueprint changes.
<wgrant> Tomorrow will be SPPH.sponsor.
<dholbach> go go Ursinha! :)
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: adeuring | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is Open Source | This channel is logged
<soren> Does Launchpad have a username squatting policy?
<rick_h> adeuring: got irc
<adeuring> rick_h: thanks!
<maploin> Hi! Can someone please help me fix an openid merged accounts problem? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/184522
<rick_h> maploin: looking
<deryck> rick_h, I've got IRC now.
<deryck> maploin, I'm helping with this now, instead of rick_h.  Checking with someone to see what we can do.
<maploin> ok, thanks!
<maploin> please tell me if there's anything else you need from me
<deryck> maploin, I've assigned stub to the question.  He's the engineer who can fix up the data for you.
<maploin> deryck: ok, thanks
<stub> maploin: Should be fixed now. You might need to log in and out of various systems for the change to be noticed.
<kirkland> howdy -- is it possible to take a private ppa, and make it public?
<bigjools> kirkland: it's not possible
<pmatulis> why didn't the retracer make this bug 878281 public?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 878281 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "modem-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878281
<kirkland> bigjools: even if i delete the ppa, and create a new one with the same name?
<sinzui> maploin, are you an openstack user?
<bigjools> kirkland: you can't create another with the same name
<kirkland> bigjools: okay
<bigjools> we need to fix that
<maploin> sinzui: yes, that's where this problem started
<sinzui> deryck, rick_h, we discovered that openstacks offsite identity is not openid compliant and it assumes Lp is the openid proviser
<sinzui> provider
<deryck> ah ok
<sinzui> maploin, stuart can fix the data to work with openstack, but I think openstack needs to recognise login.ubuntu.com provides the identity and look up the Lp user from there
<maploin> ok
<stub> But that probably isn't your problem ;)
<stub> IIRC bugs have been filed; wgrant tracked down the source with an OpenStack user in Budapest.
<sinzui> stub, correct. I will ask wgrant to update the bug.
<zooko> Anybody want to help tidy up a little bit of the launchpad database? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/183550
<achiang> hi, trying to register a new project, getting an error in its name, but LP doesn't give me advice on how to recover
<achiang> The name 'u1.link' has been blocked by the Launchpad administrators.
<achiang> seems to follow the rules, at least
<maco> possibly no . allowed?
<achiang> that's what i thought but...
<achiang> "At least one lowercase letter or number, followed by letters, numbers, dots, hyphens or pluses. "
<maco> *snerk* or .link is a keyword in their parser and it's barfing. thatd be funny
<achiang> that's why i'm hoping some LP person can tell me what's up. :)
<beuno> achiang, I'm pretty sure you can't use u1
<deryck> yeah, achiang, I think it's reserved name, like beuno says.  hi beuno  :)
 * deryck is checking to confirm
<beuno> o/ deryck
<achiang> beuno: boo. :( there's a long tradition in open source of derivative/related projects incorporating names of underlying technology in their own names.
<achiang> KMail
<achiang> gBrainy
<achiang> &c.
<beuno> achiang, yeah, I don't think it's a problem, just that it's blocked by default
<achiang> i'm not going to fight very hard for this, but i will note that a) the fact that U1 has an API encourages devs to build stuff on top of it and b) due to close relationship with ubuntu, it is likely these projects would use LP to host, vs github
<deryck> achiang, I think it's something we routinely enable for people as it comes up, but we block by default due to branding.  as I understand it, anyway.
<deryck> I can't find where we store these blocked names, though.
<deryck> sinzui or bac, could one of you perhaps help.  Don't we block certain names from projects, i.e. u1 or ubuntu, and where would I find this info?
<spena> hello - how can I switch a ppa from public to private?
<deryck> spena, you can't if you ever uploaded anything to the ppa.
<bac> deryck: we do, but the list only exists in the db
<deryck> ah ha
<spena> debfx, I haven't uploaded anything yet.
<spena> debfx, it is a new ppa
<spena> debfx, it's not you, this is for deryck
<bac> deryck: the correc thing to do is create the project with a temporary name and ask a webops to rename it
<achiang> deryck: i think you have a reasonable policy today; i'm only pointing out that i think this might be an increasingly common problem
<deryck> gotcha.  thanks, bac
<spena> deryck, I haven't uploaded any package yet
<deryck> achiang, yeah, perhaps.  can you create with a temp name and I'll ping someone to change it for you.
<deryck> spena, ok.  hold on a sec.
<achiang> deryck: will do, thanks
<beuno> achiang, yes, it's absolutely not a problem to use u1 in the name, it's just blocked by default to discourage abuse. Sorry about that.
<thedac> rye: that is running. I will let you know when it completes
<achiang> beuno: deryck: ok, thanks. i wonder how many other potential U1 developers never come into irc to ask these questions. just a thought
<beuno> achiang, indeed. I will raise this issue.
<deryck> spena, so we don't do private ppas without a commercial subscription.  were you wanting to do that, or do you have a commercial subscription?
<sinzui> bac: deryck: NO about the project name!
<deryck> sinzui, sorry, what?  we can't change the project name for him?
<sinzui> bac, deryck, If the name is blocked for someone we know should be permitted to have the project name, we know we need to adjust https://launchpad.net/+nameblacklist
<sinzui> deryck, bac: look at the u1 rule, I think that should have the same team as ubuntuone
<deryck> ah
<deryck> sinzui, but achiang isn't in ubuntuone team.  he would have to go through them for the name then.  is that what we would expect?
<bac> thanks sinzui
<sinzui> deryck, bac: the rule is that the admin of a name is entitled to create the projects and teams of that name. Next week, they should also be able to set privacy settings too
<deryck> ah ok
<deryck> that makes sense.
<achiang> this is not how you gain developer mindshare, fwiw
<sinzui> ~ubuntuone now admins the u1 namespace.
<czajkowski> makes sense
<deryck> achiang, I realize it's frustrating to have to jump through hoops for the name you want, but I hope you can understand the precautions taken here.
<deryck> or at least the reason for the precaution is what I mean.
<achiang> deryck: i am fine with it for me, because i am willing to jump through these hoops. my only concern is regarding the level of motivation for other people not familiar with this "process"
<cody-somerville> Is it just me or is launchpad being really slow right now?
<sinzui> achiang, deryck, We could set the admin of all canonical namespaces to ~canonical, but that means all staff need to know each groups rules. I doubt that is going to happen
<achiang> sinzui: deryck: i think your reasoning is perfectly justified, and i'm not arguing against your precautions. i am simply raising the issue of unintended consequences. i think you get my point now, so i'll stop bugging you. :)
<achiang> thanks
<deryck> right, I do get it.  it is something to consider, for sure.
<deryck> abentley, I'll hand off to you now, sir.
<czajkowski> sinzui: what stuff don't you know about on LP :)
<sinzui> I really do not know anything about Lp except milestones. My guesses about Lp's esoteric nature are often assumed to be knowledge. I am a fraud.
<spena> deryck, I have a commercial subscription, do you want me to give your the ppa url?
<eagles0513875> hey guys are there some issues with the LP server
<eagles0513875> taking ages to load the login screen
<rick_h> eagles0513875: working ok here, local network issues? Logged out/back in without any delays
<eagles0513875> rick_h: no network at home is fine
<eagles0513875> now its loading but very very slow not doing anythign network intensive either
<deryck> spena, sorry, on call. yes, please give me the url.  and the project name you have the subscription for please.
<eagles0513875> havent logged in on the mac that im using before this is first time
<czajkowski> rick_h: it's a bit slpw this evening
<czajkowski> *slow
<deryck> hmmm, it's loading pretty snappy for me, like for rick_h
<rick_h> yea, wondering if there's some pipe busted along the path. I've tried it from here on my mobile and from an offsite server elsewhere with <2s results
<rick_h> but both are US based
<spena> deryck, https://launchpad.net/~gazzang/+archive/development
<spena> deryck, project name is "Gazzang Team"
<deryck> spena, done.
<spena> deryck, thank you.
<Adri2000> soren: I've hit a bug in copy-ppa-pkg that happens when trying to sync a specific package from debian sid: the assert len(source_pkgs) == 1 at line 99 fails. I guess it's because launchpad knows about two different versions: https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/sivp
<spena> deryck, if I wanna create another ppa, I must tell your? or is there an option on my account to switch it to private?
<eagles0513875> rick_h: sry i dced from my znc but im in europe central europe and its taking ages over https
<deryck> spena, yes, unfortunately, you have to request each time.
<deryck> spena, you don't have to ask me personally.  just ask here, or file a question against launchpad.
<spena> deryck, ok, thanks
<deryck> np
<soren> Adri2000: What's the comand line you're using?
<soren> Adri2000: Oh, you're probably right.
<soren> Adri2000: Is that because there's some stale ones due to not all arches building properly?
<soren> Adri2000: I guess I could let you specify a specific version rather than a source series and pocket.
<eagles0513875> im seriously having an issue here
<Adri2000> soren: yes, though I don't understand why LP keeps the two versions. as you told me LP only imports source packages from debian, so it's not a problem of building correctly on all arches, is it?
<soren> Adri2000: No, but it may look to Launchpad as though Debian has two different versions in unstable.
<Adri2000>       sivp |    0.5.2-2 | http://ftp.fr.debian.org/debian/ unstable/main Sources
<Adri2000>       sivp |    0.5.3-3 | http://ftp.fr.debian.org/debian/ unstable/main Sources
<Adri2000> indeed ^
<Adri2000> so, is there a way for copy-ppa-package to automatically select the most recent version? or otherwise to let the user specify the version, as you said
<soren> Adri2000: Sure. I'll get that done tomorrow.
<jtaylor> what is this: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/90385693/buildlog.txt.gz
<jtaylor> bzr dailydeb crash
<mwhudson> that looks like an exciting bug
<mwhudson> jtaylor: can you give a link to the recipe?
<jtaylor> mwhudson: thttps://code.launchpad.net/~jtaylor/+recipe/ipython-daily
<jtaylor> could it be a non ascii char in the changelog?
<jtaylor> Ożarowski is in there
<mwhudson> jtaylor: ah, i think 0.4 format recipes are broken
<mwhudson> can you try changing it to # bzr-builder format 0.3 deb-version ...
<jtaylor> k
<jtaylor> changed and started a new build
<jtaylor> 3 hours ... :(
<mwhudson> nice :/
<jtaylor> would be nice if arch all packages could be built on other arches, amd64 queue is much shorter
<mwhudson> yes
<jtaylor> mwhudson: it apparently got past that point now, thx
<mwhudson> jtaylor: yay
<jtaylor> gna, it really sucks that lp builders forbids binding to localhost now, how is one supposed to test code that uses networking?
<spena> Hi -- a package I uploaded to my PPA failed, and I can't see the build log. It just says "No Such Resource"
<wgrant> spena: Are you using Chromium, and is the PPA private?
<wgrant> jtaylor: We don't forbid binding to localhost. What suggests that?
<spena> wgrant, yes, both of them
<wgrant> It's possible that name lookups don't work, however.
<wgrant> spena: Try Firefox instead.
<wgrant> spena: Chromium does some illegal reencoding of URLs.
<jtaylor> wgrant: my (zmq based) packages bind to 127.0.0.1 and fail on lp builders but neither locally nor on debians builders
<jtaylor> all with, cannot bind to port 127.0.0.1
<wgrant> Do you have a link to the build log?
<jtaylor> I also tried this make lp builder clone chroot script, it worked there too
<spena> wgrant, thanks, that was the reason. It worked on firefox
<jtaylor> wgrant: see e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyzmq/+bug/910757
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 910757 in pyzmq (Ubuntu) "pyzmq ftbfs on amd64 and i386 (test failures)" [High,Confirmed]
<wgrant> spena: Great. It only affects packages with a ~ in the version. Chromium special-cases that and always reencodes it, in violation of just about everything :/
<jtaylor> wgrant: it runs on the arm and armhf builders, its just i386 and amd64
<jtaylor> powerpc also works
<wgrant> jtaylor: Does it fail on PPA builders too?
<wgrant> jtaylor: Can you convince it to not suppress the errno?
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> and maybe
<jtaylor> wgrant: 22
<jtaylor> assuming zmq maps the errno 1:1 which I'm not totally sure
<wgrant> EINVAL? Odd.
<wgrant> EINVAL The requested socket type is invalid.
<wgrant> from http://api.zeromq.org/2-1:zmq-socket
<elmo> 15237 socket(PF_INET, SOCK_STREAM|SOCK_CLOEXEC, IPPROTO_TCP) = -1 EINVAL (Invalid argument)
<jtaylor> elmo: thats the error you get on a builder?
<elmo> jtaylor: that's an error I can see in an strace in a similar environment to the buildd
<jtaylor> with pyzmq?
<elmo> yes
<elmo> isn't SOCK_CLOEXEC something new-ish?
<elmo> the buildds are running a hardy kernel
<elmo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/809158/ <-- my (obvious) test case
<elmo> socket(2) says SOCK_CLOEXEC is >= 2.6.27
<jtaylor> thats interesting
<jtaylor> * Fixed issue 273, O_CLOEXEC flag used in ip.cpp:192 is supported only...
<jtaylor> so I need to upgrade the zmq library
<jtaylor> elmo: thank you very much
<elmo> jtaylor: no problem
<jtaylor> are they going to be updated at some point?
<elmo> jtaylor: I'd imagine so - but I'm not sure when, the platform folks tend to be pretty conservative when it comes to the build environment.  I'd imagine as long as we need to build hardy, they'd want them on hardy
<elmo> but ICBW
<jtaylor> I want the testsuites to run, but I also want the flag enabled for users who run newer kernels :/
<elmo> jtaylor: hmm, yeah, that's sucky - I'm not honestly sure what to suggest
<elmo> maybe make the test suite conditional on a modern kernel?  it won't run on the PPAs, but at least it'll run when it can (e.g. presumably when folks build locally)
<elmo> I'm surprised zmq can't/doesn't do the detection at run time though - but maybe that's naieve
<wgrant> Anything that does compile-time detection of kernel features is probably buggy.
<jtaylor> I'll open a bug
<benonsoftware> Hello
<benonsoftware> I am wondering when will the staging code update will be done?
#launchpad 2012-01-19
<alesage_> hi I'm testing against staging.launchpad.net which is down
<alesage_> it's been multi-hours, just want to make sure we're all still here :)
<benonsoftware> alesage_: Thats what I'm thinking :P
<poolie> alesage_, hi there, staging just is often down :/
<wgrant> alesage_, benonsoftware: Its DB upgrade ran into some trouble. We're trying to restart it.
<alesage_> wgrant, poolie, benonsoftware thanks
<benonsoftware> wgrant: Thank you very much
<alesage_> I stand in solidarity against SOPA too btw
<poolie> haha
<wgrant> alesage_, benonsoftware: staging is back
<benonsoftware> Thanks
<alesage_> wgrant super, thanks :)
<george_e> I'm having trouble searching for an Ubuntu package on LP.
<george_e> Example: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=php5
<george_e> Error ID: OOPS-c1731b3304e11764f89d9b616ea1997f
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=c1731b3304e11764f89d9b616ea1997f
<RAOF> Hey, ho.  Is there a way to sync from Debian into a PPA?
<CarlFK> how do I search for a kismet package
<geser> RAOF: you can use the LP API to sync from Debian to your PPA, soren wrote a script for it (copy-ppa-pkg.py in lp:~soren/ubuntu-archive-tools/ppa-mgmt)
<eagles0513875> hey rick_h i know why this were taking so long i was getting UDP packet flooded thank god for my router taking the brunt of it all using ipsec
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: #launchpad: Help contact: adeuring | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is Open Source | This channel is logged
<DBO> launchpad ETA to working?
<wgrant> DBO: 20 seconds ago
<DBO> wgrant, doh
<DBO> thanks dude
<wgrant> 10:00-10:05 is the daily downtime window (though we don't use it every day, and it only lasts 90 seconds)
<soren> Adri2000: There. copy-ppa-pkg.py should now pick the newest package.
<rick_h> adeuring: got irc now
<adeuring> rick_h: thanks!
<Adri2000> soren: I confirm it works, thank you :)
<soren> np
<deryck> rick_h, it's my turn now, yo.
<rick_h> deryck: fyi, I thought I went to 11am
<rick_h> est tha tis
<rick_h> 8-11am est or 13-16UTC
<deryck> rick_h, ah, indeed!  enjoy another hour then.
<ayan> did qastaging go down?
<rick_h> looks like it deryck is there a master plan?
<rick_h> ayan: loads now for me
<deryck> rick_h, ayan -- sorry, was on call.  I didn't see it, so not sure.  looks fine now.  sometimes we update code, so it will be down briefly while we do that.
<abentley> deryck: I relieve you.
<deryck> thank you, sir!
#launchpad 2012-01-20
<danhg> Morning all
<czajkowski> aloha :)
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: adeuring | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is Open Source | This channel is logged
<czajkowski> any idea why on https://launchpad.net/  the blog posts that are displayed at not the current ones from http://blog.launchpad.net/
<mandel> can I have a pointer to a decent way to detect that the revno of the trunk of a project has changed trying not to dos attack lp?
<mandel> I want to detect new revisions in order to build windows installers for ubuntuone, which cannot be done by lp atm :)
<tumbleweed> mandel: you can see the current tip revision of lp branches through the API. Here's a hacky script I use that daes this: https://code.launchpad.net/~stefanor/ibid/update-branches/+merge/82793
<mandel> tumbleweed, that means that if I wanted to do the same I'd have to be pooling every number of mins, right?
<tumbleweed> poolie: ^ something like that would be nice in hydrazine
<tumbleweed> mandel: if you don't want to poll, how about subscribing to e-mail notifications from the branch?
<mandel> tumbleweed, ah, that is a much nicer way to do it :)
<mandel> tumbleweed, nice thinking
<frathgeber> quick question re the suffix automatically appended to the revision of packages built by the launchpad bzr builder
<frathgeber> i.e. the ~oneiric1 bit
<frathgeber> i was assuming the final counter 1 would automatically increment if a build was re-triggered while the debian revision of the recipe hadn't changed
<frathgeber> e.g. you change the recipe to temporarily merge in a fix from another branch different from the recipe's base branch
<frathgeber> since that's only temporary you don't want to change the debian version of the recipe to include the revno of that branch with the fix
<frathgeber> so you keep the debian revision {debupstream}+{revno} and now the ppa upload fails since the revno of the main branch hasn't changed
<bigjools> frathgeber: you need a +{revno:packaging} in there
<bigjools> or whatever your packaging branch is called
<frathgeber> bigjools: that's not the packaging branch, but a branch containing a fix that would hopefully get merged into the trunk
<frathgeber> so i don't want to include the revno of that branch in the debian revision
<bigjools> you need to change the recipe somehow to change the debversion
<bigjools> there's no magic bullet :)
<frathgeber> ok, so that's by design that this final counter won't automatically increment when there's a new build with the same debian revision?
<frathgeber> in other words, it's not possible to upload a package again unless the debian revision changes?
<shadeslayer> Hi, one of the packages in the archives has been pending publication quite some while : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevplatform
<shadeslayer> Known issue in the publisher?
<bigjools> frathgeber: yes you must increase the version somehow. if you are merging a different branch in the recipe then you need to account for that
<frathgeber> ok, thanks. i'm wondering what the purpose of that final counter in the automatically appended suffix is then
<frathgeber> is that ever used?
<bigjools> frathgeber: yes, it's for uploading the same build to different distro series
<bigjools> not sure what the end number is for though
<frathgeber> afaik (in debian) it's for exactly that purpose i have i.e. a new package version for the same debversion of the source
<bigjools> right
<bigjools> I'd ask on #bzr
<frathgeber> e.g. because there was a packaging bug etc.
<frathgeber> ok, thanks. is that suffix handled by bzr-builder all by itself?
<bigjools> my first suggestion covers packaging bugs
<bigjools> your situation is changing the recipe to merge/nest a different branch
<frathgeber> right
<frathgeber> admittedly that's probably a rather unusual situation
<bigjools> and you have reached the limits of my knowledge now, but there are clever folk on #bzr :)
<frathgeber> hehe, thanks again
<shadeslayer> anyone?
<rick_h> adeuring: relieved
<rick_h> shadeslayer: looking, sec
<wgrant> shadeslayer, rick_h: It's in NEW
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevplatform/1.2.81-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> uh ... because of the so bump?
<wgrant> That's the most likely explanation.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=kdevplatform <- yes
<shadeslayer> alright, I'll get someone to let it through :)
<rick_h> thanks wgrant
<shadeslayer> thanks, somehow I didn't realize it could get stuck in new
<wgrant> Any new binary names will do it.
<mgz> has the +adddownloadfile changed in the last few months to make it impossible to actually script uploads to it?
<mgz> the curl POST that bzr-windows-installers uses to make life slightly less terrible now reports lp refusing all authentication
<mgz> I still get prompted for the SSO password, but always get "Application error.  Unauthenticated user POSTing to page that requires authentication."
<wgrant> mgz: You were still using basic auth?
<mgz> it's not using oauth at least
<wgrant> That's been unsupported for about 2 years, and I removed it last week.
<wgrant> It would have been working for very few users for about 18 months.
<mgz> ha, so its *your* fault :)
<wgrant> But I guess it's possible you were one of them.
<wgrant> It's always my fault :)
<mgz> is updating this script to do the sso dance actually practical... I fear the pain is too great
<mgz> are there any docs on how you're meant to script authentical interaction with lp webpages?
<mgz> or is it just "use the api"... which I think still doesn't support uploading releases?
<wgrant> You're meant to use the API.
<wgrant> Which doesn't support file uploads at present, I don't think, right.
<mgz> you pain me, sir :)
<wgrant> Oh
<wgrant> Yes you can, actually
<wgrant> I just searched for the wrong thing.
<mgz> ha, neat. link?
<wgrant> project_release.add_file is the method. I believe there are clients around.
<wgrant> mgz: lptools has lp-project-upload
<mgz> ta, will take a look
<wgrant>     Usage: /usr/bin/lp-project-upload <project name> <version> <tarball> [new milestone] [changelog file] [releasenotes file]
<kirkland> bigjools: howdy, around?
<bigjools> kirkland: present and somewhat correct
<kirkland> bigjools: okay, I chatted briefly with flacoste about this last week
<kirkland> bigjools: i'm looking at the launchpad/soyuz/ppabuild/publisher code
<kirkland> bigjools: we have a need to push a source package to a private ppa, have it build, and then publish the binaries only (not the source)
<kirkland> bigjools: i'm willing to work on a patch to do so, but I don't want to work on it in vain
<kirkland> bigjools: i was wondering if you could give me some advice before I'm chin deep in a patch that won't be accepted
<kirkland> bigjools: or even just an approach
<bigjools> kirkland: ok please come over to #launchpad-dev
<kirkland> bigjools: ack wilco
<deryck> ah, yay, onward and upward with me.  rick_h you are done sir!
<rick_h> deryck: ty sir
<deryck> np!
<abentley> deryck[lunch]: I relieve you
<rsalveti> hey, don't know if this was reported already (that's why I'm asking here first), but it seems that launchpad's blueprint javascript is resizing the whiteboard in a quite annoying way currently
<rsalveti> I tried to edit https://blueprints.launchpad.net/linaro-ubuntu/+spec/push-multiarch-changes-for-cross-precise-12.01, and when I hit space it shrinks and expands itself
<rsalveti> was able to reproduce that with both firefox and chromium
<Ursinha> god, there's some serious stuff going on with lp blueprints
<Ursinha> ah, someone reported already
<rsalveti> Ursinha: bug?
<Ursinha> rsalveti, reported to lp team, not reported a bug
<Ursinha> in case, you did
<rsalveti> oh, ok, guess just have to wait then :-)
<Ursinha> rsalveti, did you search for reported bugs?
<rsalveti> Ursinha: no, not yet
<Ursinha> if not, it might be nice to report one, than we can just point people there
<Ursinha> escalate or whatever
<rsalveti> don't need to escalate, whiteboard is broken everywhere :-)
<rsalveti> it's quite high/critical anyway
<rsalveti> lol, timeout while opening bugs.launchpad.net
<rsalveti> Ursinha: bug 919299
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 919299 in Launchpad itself "resizing textarea in chrome in MP inlineedit flip flops height" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/919299
<rsalveti> seems this is not only happening with blueprints
<Ursinha> oops
<Ursinha> so it's critical critical
<Ursinha> rsalveti, you might want to mark that bug as affecting you too
<rsalveti> Ursinha: did it already
<Ursinha> rsalveti, ah, cool :) when I looked at the bug it has only the reporter as affected
<wgrant> rick_h: ^^
<wgrant> Oh
<wgrant> You reported it.
<rick_h> wgrant: thanks yea, working on it. Will have it later tonight. Have to run atm.
#launchpad 2012-01-22
<Fudge> hi i uploaded my first package, well upgrade to package and it failed. found the error and tried to dput after debuild etc again but says the file already has been uplaoded. How do I remove it now?
<Fudge> um so to keep its simple how can i remove a package to i can attempt to upload it again
<Nafallo> you can't, Fudge. you have to increment your package version number.
<Fudge> oh
<Fudge> just to prove tha tu failed lol
<Nafallo> no. just to provide a newer version of that package.
<Fudge> i dont seem to be able to append _0 and changelog the version change? does it have to be -0?
<Fudge> or did i forget something
<Fudge> anyone who may like to help with noobi questions :D
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> I need help to open my account on Launchpad.net again.
<Umeaboy> Who can help me?
<Umeaboy> I see a message saying that my account has been suspended & that I should contact a Launchpad admin about this issue.
<Umeaboy> I think it's because I haven't logged in for a longer time.
<Fudge> doesnt seem likely mate
<Umeaboy> Well, can you help me?
<Umeaboy> I have to report a bug about a USB-adapter in 10.10 that isn't recognized.
<Umeaboy> For that I need to have my account working.
<sagaci> if it's urgent, you can create a new account and then merge them
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Fudge> Umeaboy  sorry I cant
<Fudge> sagaci  hows this to skel sutff skel/* etc/skel right, but the two thigns in skel/ are .file an d.dir so how would i specify them do you think
<Fudge> make sense?
<sagaci> Fudge: wouldn't have a clue, I'd have to look at it further
<Fudge> ok ill try and just use the names since only two entries
<Fudge> all good
<Fudge> more errors :(
<Fudge> whats a man page to read up on .install configuration, i was trying to mvoe a file mantext tab seperated to usr/local/bin and it said not a directory
<Fudge> dh_usrlocal: debian/vinux-default-settings/usr/local/bin/mantext is not a directory
<Fudge> rmdir: failed
 * Fudge shrugs
<asac> getting gpg verify error again
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/798957
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "PPA Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,In progress]
<asac> bug suggests someone needs to restart the sftp
<acolin> FYI: this bug is happening now (they said to report it here, so that the ftp server can be restarted): https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/798957/comments/24
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "PPA Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,In progress]
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: hi
<RenatoSilva> hi all, my friend AlexandreMBM is experiencing bug 903779 which at a glance seems a duplicate of older 433651 and a regression
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 903779 in empathy (Ubuntu) "When typing more than one line in a room or in chat the window will enlarge towards the downward" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903779
<RenatoSilva> bug 433651
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 433651 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Chat window grows beyond screen bounds - no text wrap when typing in the message entry" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433651
<micahg> RenatoSilva: this channel is for launchpad, not Ubuntu
<micahg> try #ubuntu-bugs
<RenatoSilva> AlexandreMBM: let's go there
<AlexandreMBM> RenatoSilva: ok
<RenatoSilva> micahg: thanks
<ojwb> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ojwb/survex/survex-git-mirror/view/head:/lib/survex.pot seems to show the expected file contents, but the "download file" link http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ojwb/survex/survex-git-mirror/download/head:/lib/survex.pot/survex.pot gives an empty file
#launchpad 2013-01-14
<mwhudson> is there some way to get a ppa that builds on armhf yet?
<wgrant> mwhudson: https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds
<mwhudson> wgrant: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/219111
<wgrant> mwhudson: Just armhf, or do you need armel too?
<mwhudson> wgrant: armel would be nice
<mwhudson> ... maybe
<mwhudson> wgrant: is it a problem to get both?  armhf is definitely more important
<wgrant> I've enabled both
<mwhudson> thanks!
<wgrant> np
<mwhudson> huh https://lpstats.canonical.com/graphs/CodeImports/20120116/20130115/ is kinda interesting
<mwhudson> b*****
<mwhudson> wgrant: can i cancel a build?
<mwhudson> i just did a recipe build into the wrong ppa
<bigjools> there's a cancel link
<StevenK> I'm not certain if recipe builds can be cancelled, but ppa package builds can be.
<bigjools> on the build page
<mwhudson> i don't see anything on +recipebuild
<bigjools> what steve said
<mwhudson> i could delete the recipe maybe?
<StevenK> That won't rip it off the builder
<mwhudson> although this is launchpad
<mwhudson> it's pending
<mwhudson> ah no it's not
<mwhudson> ah well hopefully it will fail :)
 * mwhudson cleaned up all the builds with a lot of clicking
<mwhudson> a LOT of clicking
<wgrant> Deleting a recipe while its build is pending or building should prevent it from being uploaded, I believe
<mwhudson> baaaah my package doesn't build anyway of course
<wgrant> Heh
<mwhudson> hnngh
<mwhudson> can i reupload a source package to be built for a different series?
<StevenK> You can copy it
<mwhudson> but you have to copy binaries then?
<mwhudson> i uploaded for oneiric so i'm not getting armhf built
<StevenK> Hah
<StevenK> Change the version, re-upload?
<mwhudson> yeah i guess
<mwhudson> see if it builds on armel first i gues
<mwhudson> s
<wgrant> mwhudson: If you copy binaries up it'll rebuild any that are missing (eg. because armhf is new), but that tends to not be a good thing to rely on
<wgrant> Because then you have different sets of binaries depending on which series you look at
<mwhudson> oh?
<mwhudson> that'll do for this case
<mwhudson> but i'll remember that in future
<wgrant> If you're careful it's fine
<wgrant> And as long as you're not touching hardy it should be safe
<mwhudson> i do not plan to touch hardy, even with an exceedingly long barge pole
<wgrant> Actually, you can get yourself into the same situation now, I guess
<wgrant> Since we've dropped armel
<mwhudson> oh what the heck, this doesn't work with oneiric's autoconf?
<mwhudson> wgrant: the error you get when you copy oneiric to precise and quantal and so get two attempts to build the same source for precise is a lot nicer than i expected it to be
<mwhudson> er
<mwhudson> s/for precise/for armhf/
<wgrant> Hm, the second copy should not complete
<wgrant> What's the error?
<mwhudson> i got a nice notification saying there was an error because there was already a build for armhf
<mwhudson> and an email saying the same thing
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> Yes
<wgrant> So the copy failed, as expected :)
<mwhudson> i expected to just fall over in a heap somehow
<mwhudson> home time
<RichardGv> Huh, sorry but is this the correct channel to ask a question about issues in using Launchpad PPAs?
<wgrant> RichardGv: It depends, but probably. What's the issue?
<RichardGv> wgrant: Oh, I'm working on setting up a PPA for compton, and I'm not sure how to let Launchpad provide a package for each Ubuntu version/.
<RichardGv> wgrant: (Copying binary over Ubuntu versions could not work, because of soname changes.)
<wgrant> RichardGv: You'll need to upload a separate source package with a different version for each series.
<wgrant> (in some cases you can use a bzr-builder recipe to do this automatically within Launchpad)
<RichardGv> wgrant: I would like to use the recipe feature but my source code is on GitHub and I would prefer not to move the code to Launchpad.
<StevenK> Launchpad will import the branch for you
<wgrant> Yeah, that branch is importable
<RichardGv> wgrant: Okay, so I have to upload many packages with different versions. Is there's a particular standard naming convention when doing this? Like ~jaunty?
<wgrant> Create the project at https://launchpad.net/projects/+new, then you can import the branch from GitHub and use a recipe
<wgrant> It'll automatically import new changes as they appear on GitHub
<wgrant> Or you can upload manually
<RichardGv> Yes, but by importing the code to Launchpad will it force me to use bzr instead of git?
<wgrant> The preferred suffix style nowadays is ~12.10
<StevenK> RichardGv: Any changes you make to the git branch will be mirrored by Launchpad automatically.
<wgrant> RichardGv: It'll create a continuous import of your git repository into a bzr branch, which you don't have to touch except for referencing it in the recipe
<wgrant> Launchpad will automatically mirror new changes from GitHub every few hours
<RichardGv> wgrant: Oh, I see. Thanks.
<RichardGv> Ah, that looks pretty good. But it mirrors one branch only, right?
<wgrant> RichardGv: You can ask it to mirror others, though it's not exposed easily in the UI yet
<wgrant> append ",branch=WHATEVER" to the URL
<RichardGv> wgrant: Oh, I see. As I would prefer more control over when a new snapshot will be packaged, I guess I would prefer handling this manually. Thanks. :-)
<StevenK> RichardGv: You can create the recipe with 'build on demand', rather than daily, and then you tell it when to do so.
<RichardGv> StevenK: Ah, that's pretty cool! I will look into the feature. Thank you.
<ricotz> hello, could some take a look at this recipe build-log https://launchpadlibrarian.net/128440827/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-i386.libav_6%3A10~~git20130114.r1.60a42ef-1~quantal1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ricotz> only happens on the i386 build, amd64 worked
<ricotz> same with raring and precise
<wgrant> ricotz: Yeah, that builder's filesystem is corrupt
<wgrant> I've prevented builds from being dispatched to it, so you can safely retry the builds now
<ricotz> wgrant, alright, thanks
<ricotz> wgrant, do you have an idea what is going wrong here? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/128299014/buildlog.txt.gz
<wgrant> ripps: You need to use recipe format 0.3, not 0.4
<wgrant> Launchpad doesn't support 0.4 yet
<jam> deryck: poke
<deryck> jam, hi there!
<deryck> jam, I can chat now or next hour. I had a call drop off today.
<deryck> if either works for you.
<jam> deryck: hey, we didn't quite work out when we were doing it, and my son took a bit more to put to sleep, but I think it would be good to get in the habit of now.
<deryck> jam, sure. Let me fire up a hangout.
<freee> hi, I create a src package that builts many binary packages, these have each one a different version that I define in debian/rules with dpkg-deb command.
<freee> if I make some changes and reupload the src have this error:
<freee> DEBUG Considering changefile 40564/ubuntu/bluediving_0.9-0backbox0.3_amd64.changes
<freee> DEBUG Finding fresh policy
<freee> INFO Processing upload bluediving_0.9-0backbox0.3_amd64.changes
<freee> INFO Rejection during accept. Aborting partial accept.
<freee> INFO Upload was rejected:
<freee> INFO 	The following files are already published in Backbox:
<freee> hstest_1.1_amd64.deb
<freee> INFO Committing the transaction and any mails associated with this upload.
<freee> so how can I define the binary packages that launchpad have to upload on repository after building? thanks
<dobey> you can't upload the same version again. you must increment the version in debian/changelog, and probably should add a new entry describing what you changed
<dobey> you also don't upload binary packages. you upload source packages
<dobey> binary packages shouldn't have different versions when built from the same source package though
<freee> it's my experiment, the upload that virtualmachine done after building, not my upload of source package.
<dobey> why not just paste the link to the buildlog or uploadlog then?
<freee> https://launchpad.net/~alessio.pascolini/+archive/bb-ppa/+build/4206470/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.bluediving_0.9-0backbox0.3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<freee> https://launchpad.net/~alessio.pascolini/+archive/bb-ppa/+build/4206470/+files/upload_4618418_log.txt
<dobey> why are you building them with different versions like that, in the first place?
<freee> where can I define version?
<dobey> and the problem is that your hstest doesn't have the 0backbox0 appended to the version in the built package i guess
<dobey> the package versions should match the upstream source version
<freee> I know it is an old version of package
<dobey> if you want different things to have different versions then they should be released as different upstream sources with different versions
<freee> can launchpad accept partial upload of deb...it's possibile?
<freee> no I believe :(
<freee> @dobey ok thanks for you time
<shadeslayer> any ideas if Launchpad produces ddebs for PPA's?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> wgrant: it seems you might have the powah to do this :D
<shadeslayer> though I'm still evaluating if it's worth it
<dobey> it does if enabled for the PPA :)
<shadeslayer> right :)
<wgrant> shadeslayer: yes, we can enable that. Be warned that you can't then copy binaries from that PPA into the primary archive, though
<shadeslayer> we can copy binaries from PPA's into the archive ? :O
<wgrant> Only in some situations, so not really.
<shadeslayer> ah :)
<shadeslayer> wgrant: oh since you're here, I see that some teams have access to armhf builders as well
<shadeslayer> like the Elementary OS team
<shadeslayer> would it be possible for the Kubuntu team to get a PPA with armhf access as well?
<wgrant> shadeslayer: https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds
<shadeslayer> this is the first time I'm seeing this, thx
<wgrant> It's only a couple of weeks old
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> I was told at UDS R that it's impossible to get ARM builders
<shadeslayer> so was a bit surprised to see that the elementary team had access for one of their PPA's ;)
<wgrant> It was true then :)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<czajkowski> as long as it's no more than 10 builds a week
<czajkowski> it's fine
<lifeless> czajkowski: thats all ARM can do, right ? :>
<czajkowski> eh?
<lifeless> czajkowski: teasnig
<lifeless> czajkowski: about arm performance
<czajkowski> lifeless: ahhh
<czajkowski> it's been a very long day
<czajkowski> sorry
 * lifeless is rarely serious
<lifeless> czajkowski: go sleep!
<czajkowski> except when I triage bugs :p
<czajkowski> lifeless: there is a sleeping walrus upstairs
<czajkowski> am waiting to not strangle him in the hopes he starts sleeping more normally
<lifeless> czajkowski: walrus!
<shadeslayer> wgrant: I was also told that the arm builders run the build as root, is that still true?
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Hm, who told you that?
<wgrant> That's never been accurate AFAIK
<shadeslayer> I don't recall who
<czajkowski> lifeless: other half has a cold so making noises. may in fact strangle him, so work is a distraction
<shadeslayer> oh, so it's in a VM like everything else
<wgrant> VMness and rootness are unrelated :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<wgrant> Builds have never run as root
<wgrant> But until recently the ARM PPA builders were real hardware
<mwhudson> builds don
<mwhudson> builds don't run as root, but as you get to specify build depends and where to install them from, getting root in the build environment has always been trivial
<wgrant> Certainly
<wgrant> But that's the same on every builder
<mwhudson> yeah
<shadeslayer> from what I recall the reason was given as "The builds are run as root on real hardware, so it's entirely possible for people to exploit stuff which is why we can't enable arm builders for ppa's"
<mwhudson> shadeslayer: so that's nearly right :)
<wgrant> Right
<wgrant> The key is "real hardware"
<shadeslayer> I see, and now the arm builders are just VM's running ontop of x86 hardware?
<shadeslayer> or something more magical?
<czajkowski> https://twitter.com/launchpad_net/status/278160578474803200  changed in december
<wgrant> Right, it's using qemu-user on x86
<shadeslayer> cool, was just curious about the setup because I tried setting up qemu + pbuilder about a year ago
<shadeslayer> managed to do it, but it's fiddly to setup
#launchpad 2013-01-15
<ricotz> hi, there are several frozen armhf builds -- https://launchpad.net/builders/wani07  https://launchpad.net/builders/wani09  https://launchpad.net/builders/wani10
<mgrettondann> Good evening.
#launchpad 2013-01-16
<twb> Where's the wiki article that describes malone's email command syntax?  I can never remember, and my search fu is weak
<twb> Ah, it's on help.launchpad.net; my problem was searching with site:wiki.ubuntu.com
<twb> https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<wgrant> Right, it's a Launchpad thing, not Ubuntu
<teolemon> Hi
<teolemon> I wondered whether there was anyone with the rights to increase the timeout limit for Search
<czajkowski> hi
<czajkowski> which search ?
<teolemon> such as in this example
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/fr/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=debugging+symbols+for
<teolemon> give it a bit more room to complete the query
<czajkowski> wgrant: ^^
<wgrant> When that page is slow, it's *really* slow. We can't sensibly increase it enough to make it succeed frequently.
<wgrant> The page needs to be fixed.
<teolemon> ok :-/
<teolemon> even one out of 10 would save the day
<teolemon> to be honest
<wgrant> Sure, but we'd have to at least double or possibly triple the timeout
<wgrant> Which is not hugely sensible
<teolemon> fair enough
<teolemon> i reckon being more specific
<teolemon> increases my chances of having the query complete
<wgrant> Mmm, potentially a little.
<teolemon> are there any factors, time of the day that may be useful
<wgrant> No
<wgrant> It's just that the translation system wasn't really designed for the sort of scale that that template requires.
<teolemon> In how many parts would we need to split the template to solve the issue ?
<teolemon> to make search somehow work again
<wgrant> That's not really much of a solution.
<wgrant> And I don't know a number.
<TeemuO> hi, we have problems with branching
<TeemuO> $ bzr branch -v lp:~codership/codership-mysql/5.5-23 5.5-23-1
<TeemuO> Connection Timeout: disconnecting client after 300.0 secondsimate 685479/685804
<TeemuO> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<TeemuO> branching freezes every time at about the same position and connection eventually times out
<TeemuO> any ideas what could be the problem?
<idnar> so I have a project that I previously maintained in Launchpad, but I've now handed maintainership over to someone else who is continuing development in Github
<idnar> what's the correct way to point people away from Launchpad for the functions that are no longer being handled in Launchpad?
<idnar> (I assume just deleting the project completely is not the thing to do)
<czajkowski> either delete it
<czajkowski> or just add a note on the lp project page
<dobey> idnar: pyflakes?
<idnar> dobey: no, sorry, dosage
<dobey> ah
#launchpad 2013-01-17
<robman> morning all
<YoBoY> strange bug this morning : https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1100705
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1100705 in Launchpad itself "Some informations are not registered on a project creation" [Undecided,New]
<YoBoY> hi :)
<czajkowski> will look into it shortly
<czajkowski> just in the middle of stuff atm
<YoBoY> no problem, we can still edit the informations after the creation. It's not a critical bug ;)
<DMill> hey guys I've got a question regarding embargoed/proprietary projects?
<DMill> actually let me start that over
<DMill> I currently have a fully proprietary project, I was wondering if it were possible to only give access to say... Bugs to some users via sharing policies (users are invited to the project)
<DMill> or another example would be, to allow to pull from branches but not push
<czajkowski> DMill: you control all the sharing policy via /+sharing on each project
<czajkowski> you can share what you need per person/team and what can be done via that settings
<DMill> yeah but I can't seem to accomplish the above
<czajkowski> let me try and find the blog post on it
<czajkowski> one moment
<czajkowski> http://blog.launchpad.net/general/information-sharing-is-now-in-beta-for-everyone
<DMill> sorry for the bother, I did try searching around for the information i swear!
<czajkowski> see the diagrams/vide
<czajkowski> video
<czajkowski> DMill: np, info is usually on the blog as well as help.launchpad.net
<czajkowski> just heading for lunch but will be back in a bit
<czajkowski> if you ned more help please file a answer on LP
<DMill> have a nice lunch
<DMill> thanks again
<czajkowski> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<shadeslayer> hi, our PPA was recently allowed access to armhf builds, but the first build I uploaded failed with a weird error
<shadeslayer> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/128669421/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-armhf.plasma-mobile_3.0-0ubuntu1~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: rtld.c: 1311: dl_main: Assertion `_rtld_local._dl_rtld_map.l_libname->next == ((void *)0)' failed!
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> shadeslayer: did it fail before using non ARM ?
<shadeslayer> huh? you mean on x86? nope, built fine on both x86 and x86_64
<czajkowski> shadeslayer: let me go and ask someone
<czajkowski> two ticks
<shadeslayer> sure :)
<czajkowski> shadeslayer: I've asked deryck he's on a call atm.
<shadeslayer> np, take your time :)
<shadeslayer> czajkowski: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077116 < yofel reported that, so it *might* be related
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1077116 in qemu-linaro (Ubuntu) "automoc4 segfaults when building in an armhf pbuilder on an amd64 host" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> s/so/and/
<shadeslayer> czajkowski: any updates? :)
<deryck> shadeslayer, does it build locally for you?
<shadeslayer> as in on actual ARM hardware?
<shadeslayer> or via qemu
<yofel> as for my experience: builds on hardware, fails in qemu
<shadeslayer> I'll testbuild on the arm machines I have access to :)
<roadmr> hey folks, I uploaded a couple of packages to a ppa and I didn't get any sort of confirmation that they were uploaded :( nor do they appear on the PPA or build queue. How can I see what happened?
<yofel> the same ^ happened to me and Riddell - is the import job down?
<roadmr> yofel: sorry it's not working for you :/ but it's kinda comforting knowing that it's not something I did wrong :D
<stgraber> I poked one of the sysadmins internally, it's being looked at (I was also affected)
<roadmr> stgraber: thanks :)
<stgraber> roadmr, yofel: problem has been fixed. Someone may try to do a mass re-process of the uploads if possible, but feel free to re-upload if you don't want to wait :)
<roadmr> stgraber: \o/ marvelous, thanks!
<yofel> yay, thanks
<teolemon> fyi, we now have timeouts on save and continue on the ddtp, in addition to the classic bugs
<jackyalcine> Hey, can I have the PPA https://launchpad.net/~speechcontrol-devel/+archive/stable reinstated?
<jackyalcine> Or is there a place I e-mail about this?
#launchpad 2013-01-18
<Jacky> annnd nothing
<work_alkisg> Hi, we've configured our project to use launchpad translations, but we see daily commits of .po files instead of commits only when there are actual translation changes...
<alkisg> Example: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ltsp-trunk/revision/2439
<alkisg> With another project (epoptes), we only had automatic launchpad commits when the translations were actually changed
<alkisg> Did launchpad get any update wrt translations that could have caused this behavior?
<satoris> The staging launchpad has been down for several hours. Any ETA on when it will be back up?
<czajkowski> let me go and see
<satoris> Thanks.
<czajkowski> satoris: abotu an hour or so
<satoris> Check. Thanks for the info.
<alkisg> Hi, we're getting daily translation commits even when we shouldn't:
<alkisg> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ldm-trunk/revision/1462#po/el.po : "POT-Creation-Date: 2013-01-15 04:34+0000\n"
<alkisg> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ldm-trunk/files/head:/po/ :      ldm.pot 1394  2011-07-13 04:47:23 UTC
<alkisg> Why does launchpad think our .pot file has been changed?
<czajkowski> alkisg: has this just started?
<alkisg> I think we have some recipes that publish daily builds of ltsp, could that be related?
<alkisg> czajkowski: I don't know, we've only enabled translations 4 days ago
<alkisg> So I don't have enough data to judge
<czajkowski> Gwaihir: is this normal for transaltions?
<alkisg> I have another project that does _not_ do that
<alkisg> As far as I can see, epoptes has the same translations configuration as ltsp, and epoptes doesn't have the problem, while ltsp does
<shadeslayer> deryck: the package built fine on actual arm hardware btw
<shadeslayer> ( sorry for disappearing abruptly last night )
<deryck> shadeslayer, no worries. And other that that, I'm not sure.  wgrant would be a good person to ask about it, though he's not around not most likely.
<shadeslayer> okay :)
<satoris> Staging is still down. Any updates on it?
<czajkowski> satoris: no there are updates going on and that machine is down until the work is complete.
<satoris> Understood. Is there any sort of estimate on how long it is going to take?
<czajkowski> satoris: within the next hour
<satoris> Roger that. Thanks.
<computa_mike> I have a question about the downloads option for a Launchpad project.  So I set up a project yesterday with code hosting.  I got the source recipe working, so it's building a deb file, but can't really see the point of the downloads section (for ubuntu projects anyway)
<computa_mike> yeah - I suppose that's actually missing the question part... So what's the point of the downloads section?
<dobey> computa_mike: it's for publishing source code releases of a project in tarball form, and such
<dobey> computa_mike: launchpad != ubuntu, although it is used heavily for it. lots of projects on launchpad work on other versions of linux, and also other platforms.
<computa_mike> dobey: yeah good point... as an ubuntu user it does seem so tightly integrated into the ubuntu project that you forget that it supports multiple platforms
<computa_mike> dobey: thanks for the information.  I think I need to separate that launchpad / ubuntu framework.  I might try hosting some windows apps on there.  Might help reinforce that separation.
<computa_mike> dobey: when I say separate launchpad / ubuntu - i meant like in my mind :)
<leonel> Hello, does launchpad has ARM builders ?
<xnox> leonel: yes.
<xnox> but they are not enabled by default for PPAs, sparse resource.
<maxb> *blink*
<maxb> wha? I just did a copy of a package, copying binaries, and the i386 binary copied, but the amd64 one has been marked for rebuild
<xnox> oh the classical pre-midnight 18th January Easter egg?! =)
<xnox> but honestly, sounds scary.
<maxb> I suppose the amd64 binary *might* have still been barely just pending publishing
<wgrant> maxb: Were there any deletions involved?
<maxb> No deletions
<wgrant> Hm, so not bug #682692
<ubot5> bug 682692 in Launchpad itself "Some PPAs have duplicated builds" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682692
<maxb> The UI didn't say the amd64 build was pending-publishing, I was only looking at the summary field, and it may have not been shown because LP considered telling me that the lpia build was pending-build was more important than telling me about pending-publishing?
<wgrant> That is correct
<maxb> I guess we just call this an unfortunate case of bad timing, then
<wgrant> It could be a very similar bug
<wgrant> That case should be rejected
<wgrant> It may only check if it's still in Accepted if it thinks the builds are done
<wgrant> But if the lpia build was pending then it should have rejected the copy, shouldn't it?
#launchpad 2013-01-19
<wgrant> Unless a build had failed.
<wgrant> maxb: Or was this to a different archive?
<maxb> Cross archive, mercurial-ppa/staging-releases -> mercurial-ppa/releases
<wgrant> Ah, right
<maxb> the hardy item
<wgrant> So it's not really a bug at all, you probably just didn't wait quite long enough;
<wgrant> No invariant has been violated.
<maxb> oH
<maxb> I see why I was confused
<maxb> The +listing-archive-extra expandy bit used to mention if some of the binaries were still unpublished
<maxb> Apparently it no longer does
<wgrant> maxb: It's meant to...
<mthaddon> launchpad list archives are going to be down for a while (possibly 30 mins or so)
<lifeless> mthaddon: new machine?
<mthaddon> lifeless: moving a bunch of servers from one row to another in the DC
<mthaddon> lifeless: how's it going with you?
<lifeless> mthaddon: pretty good, just relaxing and hacking on testtools ;)
<lifeless> mthaddon: and thinking about what to put in my LCA paper for week after next:)
<mthaddon> aha!
<yofel> hi, could someone tell me what's wrong with https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+build/4228562 ?
<yofel> OOPS-1a6cdea7d03e7846fba4a73a749d719e
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-1a6cdea7d03e7846fba4a73a749d719e
<daker> hey guys i think LP down
<yofel> I agree
<cjohnston> there is maintenance going on
<yofel> ah ok, thanks
 * Laney doesn't see an update on @launchpadstatus
<daker> and no announcement ??
<yofel> back online it seems
<cqfd93> Hello All
<cqfd93> I want to tell the devs that working on translations in Rosetta is REALLY REALLY PAINFUL!
<cqfd93> LOTS OF TIMEOUT ERRORS and even worse PLEASE TRY AGAIN
<cqfd93> that make you loose a complete page of 10 translations
<cqfd93> and considerably slow down work
<cqfd93> I'm working on the French translation of the DDTPs that have two huge templates, but the problem is now everywhere, even with small templates
<cqfd93> I think we DO need a fix for that problem
<Jacky> Is there any way to undelete this PPA?
<Jacky> https://launchpad.net/~speechcontrol-devel/+archive/stable/+packages
<Jacky> O_o?
<shadeslayer> Hi, if it's not too much work, would it be possible to rescore these builds https://code.launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/web-accounts/+build/4232281 , https://code.launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/web-accounts/+build/4232282 , release critical builds I'm afraid :(
<Jacky_> Fixed my issue thanks to a friend, will blog about it.
#launchpad 2013-01-20
<poolie> wgrant o/
<wgrant> Hi poolie
<glen> does launchpad offer two way git<>bzr syncing of repos?
<maxb> No
<glen> did it offer one way?
<maxb> LP can import remote git repositorie into bzr branches using bzr-git, subject to the limitations of that extension
<glen> ok, seems if i apply small patch to disable graphs in bzr-fastimport, i can do two way sync using git-bzr-ng https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/541626
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 541626 in git-bzr-ng "'BTreeBuilder' object has no attribute '_find_ancestors'" [Undecided,New]
<stokachu_> hey, im attempting to do some oauth authorization through ruby and when i send a post request to grab a request_token i get a 403 forbidden b/c launchpad.net requires a referer heading
<stokachu_> i've attempted to manually set referer in the http headers but no luck
<stokachu_> the form has csrf protection enabled and usually that is enough but i think launchpad is special in requiring this referer option
<stokachu_> from what ive read its the browser that is supposed to set the referrer but this happens in both firefox 18 and chrome 23
<stokachu_> im curious if i have to setup a redirect
<ertai_NL> can somebody help me with getting a patch into a launchpad-project?
<bpa> Hi all
<bpa> I would to know if it's possible to install a packge version which have been superseded
<bpa> and how :)
<mapreri> bpa: maybe this is not the better channel to ask it. Anyway, in debian-based distros you can do so by installing the package using dpkg and than pin it in /etc/apt/preference (see man 5 apt_preferences). Or, if you use only the gui, in synaptic there is the option "force version" and then "Pin version" (I think, I don't use synaptinc anymore...)
<maxb> bpa: The answer hinges on whether the old versions are still listed in the repository's index, i.e. its Packages file.
<maxb> I'm fairly sure LP doesn't list multiple versions in there, though I think there's been talk of keeping old versions around for a short while
<maxb> If a version is gone from the index, APT-type tools won't be able to know about it to download it, but the possibility of manually seeking out the appropriate .deb file(s) still exists - they aren't purged from disk immediately
<stewart> hi! we have someone who keeps reassigning bugs and changing statuses and they're not involved in the project (and they're not changing them in a way that makes us think they're actually trying to contribute)
<lifeless> stewart: are they responding to requests to stop ?
<stewart> lifeless, no, not that i've seen.
<lifeless> stewart: (and note that commenting in a bug they mutilated may not notify them)
<stewart> lifeless, ahh... that's... unexpected.
<lifeless> stewart: so when I worked on LP, the answer was - try a polite direct message via 'contact this user'
<lifeless> stewart: and if that fails, open a ticket reporting them for abuse.
<stewart> lifeless, ack
<lifeless> stewart: we don't autosubscribe folk to third party bugs
<lifeless> stewart: e.g. if you comment on a linux kernel bug, you won't be notified on every subsequent change everyone else makes.
<lifeless> stewart: these users that make lots of 'helpful' changes are often in that bucket - they haven't opted in for notifications
<stewart> lifeless, this is the user: https://launchpad.net/~diazalejandra2008
<stewart> lifeless, totally doesn't look legit :)
<lifeless> yeah
<lifeless> direct message, then abuse ticket
<stewart> lifeless, oh yeah, the first message I see is a mail to a bug: "invitation to connect on linkedin"
<lifeless> stewart: heh, correlation not causation :)
<stewart> lifeless, yeah. couple of messages to bugs, then request to join core team.
<stewart> lifeless, I'll just sit here and be paranoid about people wanting to trojan our software
<lifeless> a request to join core, on that basis? Fan-person
<jotape> Does anyone speak spanish?
<lifeless> jotape: millions of people.
<jotape> and you?
<lifeless> jotape: I do not.
#launchpad 2014-01-13
<soren> I need a bit of help. Rather urgently.
<soren> wgrant: Are you around by any chance?
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> soren: have you broken something
<soren> czajkowski: No, I have people for that now :)
<czajkowski> ah minions :)
<czajkowski> you kinda need to break lp and then wgrant appears
<wgrant> soren: Hi
<wgrant> soren: You should be able to activate the subscription now.
<czajkowski> wgrant: you really are the beatlejuice of LP :)
#launchpad 2014-01-14
<benonsoftware> Hi, I'm just wondering how much longer Launchpad will be in read-only mode?
<cjwatson> benonsoftware: it doesn't seem to be in read-only mode ...
<benonsoftware> cjwatson: Every time I change someone I get lp is in read-only mode and an OOPS
<benonsoftware> Last one was OOPS ID: OOPS-583523795bd64e1dae9a6e336153e061
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-583523795bd64e1dae9a6e336153e061
<cjwatson> benonsoftware: That indicates that login.ubuntu.com is in RO mode, not LP
<benonsoftware> Ah, alrighty then.
<cjwatson> I forget the public channel name for that
<cjwatson> Some chatter on internal channels about this - it has sysadmin attention at least
<cjwatson> benonsoftware: I'm told it should be back to normal now
<benonsoftware> Thanks for that cjwatson
<czajkowski> benonsoftware: it's #canonical-sysadmin on freenode
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, any chance of having some extra space in https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/?
<tsimpson> chrisccoulson: you should probably request the be quota raised via https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<chrisccoulson> tsimpson, yeah, was hoping someone would just see the request here. it's kind of urgent
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: not at this hour of the day
<czajkowski> unless via ops
<semiosis> hi there.  my launchpad.net karma doesnt count any PPA uploads in the last year, since Jan '13.  did something change so PPA uploads no longer add karma?
<dobey> no
<semiosis> dobey: thx.  any idea why none of my ppa uploads since jan '13 are listed?  https://launchpad.net/~semiosis/+karma
<TheLordOfTime> About PPAs, if I upload the same source package version with different changelog entries and versions (such as package 1.0~precise0, 1.0~quantal0, etc.), does the PPA system read that as one source package for the entire PPA, and not, say, 5 or 6 separate source packages (for the purpose of the calculatin of the number of source packages in the PPA listed on the package info page)
<semiosis> TheLordOfTime: each is separate afaict, see https://launchpad.net/~semiosis/+archive/ubuntu-glusterfs-3.4/+packages for example
<TheLordOfTime> semiosis: whoops i misspoke
<dobey> semiosis: https://launchpad.net/~semiosis/+related-packages says you haven't uploaded anything in a year
<TheLordOfTime> i meant for the size calculation in reference to the source packages
<TheLordOfTime> (25.7MiB is the size of this source package, and I have 5 separate versions, and it says 5 source packages but only 25.7MiB)
<semiosis> dobey: interesting!  i've been uploading regularly
<TheLordOfTime> (which is the size of the one source package)
<dobey> though it also only shows the first 10
<dobey> but appears to sort newest first
<dobey> but that could be broken
<semiosis> dobey: compare https://launchpad.net/~semiosis/+ppa-packages with https://launchpad.net/~semiosis/+archive/ubuntu-glusterfs-3.4/+packages (a ppa i just updated on Friday)
<semiosis> clearly uploads are not being counted.  any idea why?
<dobey> semiosis: you used an e-mail address that's linked to your launchpad account, in the debian/changelog
<semiosis> dobey: oh wow
<dobey> err
<dobey> that's not linked, rather
 * dobey is apparently a terrible typer today
<semiosis> dobey: thanks, you solved it!
<semiosis> now maybe my karma will be back in the triple digits lol
<dobey> and just as useless as it was a year ago :)
<semiosis> haha
<dobey> mine was over 30K at one point. but have automated a lot of what i was doing since then
<semiosis> that and $3 will get you a small coffee
<semiosis> but it's still fun to see the number go up
<TheLordOfTime> the PPA system won't email on a build succeeded right?
<dobey> TheLordOfTime: not after the accepted mail, right
<semiosis> TheLordOfTime: thought i said this earlier but looks like i didnt... launchpad will only keep one copy of a file, so you might have several "source packages" with different patch versions all sharing the same orig.tar.gz file, which explains the size you described
<TheLordOfTime> semiosis: ah, that's what I thought, thanks for looking into that
<semiosis> yw
<TheLordOfTime> dobey: okay, thought so.  On what build state(s) does the system email on
<TheLordOfTime> i know FTBFS and Chroot problems (old maverick emails stating as such)
<dobey> only on failures
<TheLordOfTime> dobey: so only on FTBFS, and failure-by-chroot-problem?
<wgrant> Failed to build, Failed to upload, and Chroot problem.
<dobey> right. on failures :)
<dobey> failed to upload e-mails are from recipes. regular dput will get an accept or reject (or no) mail
<wgrant> Failed to upload can occur for binaries too.
<wgrant> But it's rare unless you're doing strange things with versions.
<dobey> oh, right
#launchpad 2014-01-15
<apw> wgrant, hey ... is there a way to find out what the distro_source_package for a source_package is ?
<apw> (that is from a series specific source package you might have as a target on a bug, to the non-targetted form)
<wgrant> apw: Not directly; you'd have to use source_package.distribution.getSourcePackage(source_package.name)
<apw> wgrant, thanks ... /me goes to consider that
<apw> wgrant, thanks that got me where i needed
<achiang> hello, how can i set a project's trunk branch? i am being utterly defeated by the UI
<achiang> project is: https://launchpad.net/savilerow
<achiang> if you follow: https://code.launchpad.net/savilerow
<achiang> it knows about a branch belonging to ~savilerow-team, but i can't figure out how to set that to trunk
<achiang> following the branch listed there doesn't present any options to set that as trunk
<achiang> and i don't see any of the GUI options listed here - https://help.launchpad.net/Code/QuickStart
<dobey> achiang: what do you mean by "trunk" branch?
<dobey> achiang: https://launchpad.net/savilerow/trunk/+setbranch
<achiang> dobey: as per the quickstart help above, i want ~savilerow-team/savilerow/trunk to be aliased to lp:savilerow, and i thought setting it to be "trunk" would get me that ability
<achiang> dobey: huh. i don't have permissions!
<achiang> that would be it. i think i need to be added as a maintainer of the project
<achiang> dobey: thanks!
<dobey> apparently i can set it :)
<achiang> ha
<dobey> so it's set now
<achiang> dobey: thanks... although i wanted to try myself
<dobey> but yeah, things for which you don't have permisisons are generally hidden from the UI for you
<achiang> dobey: just to figure out the UI
<dobey> well you can set it again if you want, after you get permissions :)
<dobey> achiang: if you go to the trunk series page, there should be a "Configure series branch" link in the menu on the right side of the page
<achiang> dobey: cool, i'll verify after getting perms ;)
<achiang> dobey: ok, there it is. thanks
<achiang> dobey: can a project have more than one maintainer?
<dobey> achiang: you can set a team as maintainer or driver, sure
<achiang> dobey: got it, thanks
<dobey> pretty much almost anywhere in launchpad where you can specify a person, you can specify a team (they are basically the same object in lp)
<achiang> yup
<achiang> ok, another question... i'm trying to move a branch from one owner to another and having some difficulty
<achiang> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks
<achiang> this was owned by the ~sevilerow-team, and trying to change ownership to ~savilerow-team
<achiang> i think i've fixed the ownership, but changing the trunk series is a bit tricky
<dobey> was it already set as the series branch?
<achiang> yes
<achiang> but i think i pushed it to the wrong place anyway
<achiang> one sec, maybe i can recover on my own
<dobey> if it was already set to the branch you want, and the branch was moved to different owner, the series link would have been updated with it, i think
<achiang> i pushed the new branch to the wrong project
<achiang> once i pushed it to the proper place, it worked :)
#launchpad 2014-01-16
<wolfy1339> how do i create a local branch to later upload it to launchpad?
<benonsoftware> wolfy1339: 'bzr init' will create a local branch.
<wolfy1339> ok
<wolfy1339> i get this error:  [Errno 38] Function not implemented: '/media/wolfy1339/SDXC/Programming/<projectname>/.bzr'
<wgrant> wolfy1339: What's the traceback?
<wgrant> Also, given the path I'm assuming that's on some weird filesystem like exFAT.
<wolfy1339> traceback: http://pastebin.com/U9Syczxk
<wolfy1339> and yes it's exfat
<wgrant> I don't know how good the exFAT FUSE driver is nowadays...
<wgrant> The driver doesn't implement chmod
<wgrant> Other filesystems that don't support UNIX file modes usually EPERM, EACCES, or just do nothing
<wgrant> bzr handles those cases, but it doesn't expect an ENOSYS.
<wgrant> You can probably hack around it by adding ENOSYS to the list with EPERM and EACCESS in bzrlib/osutils.py's chmod_if_possible function
<wgrant> wolfy1339: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/exfat/vqPCwJnA_Fo suggests that the next release of exfat-fuse fixes this.
<ekristen> why can’t I copy packages from here into a PPA? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/volatility/2.3.1-1
<wgrant> ekristen: You can use the copy-package tool from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools to do that.
<wgrant> But there's no web UI for it.
<ekristen> wgrant: I’m ok with that
<ekristen> any docs you can point me to?
<wgrant> The --help is quite usable.
<ekristen> trying to find and install it
<wgrant> But something like 'copy-package -s trusty --to-ppa=wgrant --to-ppa-name=experimental -b --to-suite=saucy volatility'
<ekristen> wgrant: I’ll definitely use the help as soon as I can figure out how to install the tool
<wgrant> ekristen: I just have a checkout of lp:ubuntu-archive-tools and symlink relevant bits into ~/bin
<ekristen> ah
<olly> hi, i have a question about translation imports in launchpad
<olly> the pot files gets imported automatically, but all the po files end up in the queue in "Needs Review" state - is that expected?
<olly> there's only one possible template in the dropdown, so it seems it should be able to see where to import them to without having to be told
<olly> I mean "pot file" (there's just one template)
<olly> this is for "survex" BTW
<Delfino1983> hello can you delete my key gpg my personal accoun
<tsimpson> Delfino1983: you can deactivate it from https://launchpad.net/~/+editpgpkeys
<Delfino1983> tsimpson ok thanks
<Delfino1983> delete keys gpg!?
<tsimpson> if you want them really deleted from launchpad, you're probably going to have to ask in https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> Delfino1983: Why do you want to delete them?
<Delfino1983> change S.O.Linux
<wgrant> I don't quite understand what you mean.
<Delfino1983> because I do not want more work cn ubuntu
<wgrant> You can remove your Launchpad account at the bottom of https://launchpad.net/~/+edit.
<pohutukawa> wgrant: thumper just told me to ping you on a package build problem on launchpad
<wgrant> pohutukawa: Hi
<pohutukawa> wgrant: Hi
<pohutukawa> thumper has told me that you might be able to help
<pohutukawa> a package build on launchpad fails
<pohutukawa> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/162667429/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.libsodium_0.4.5-0~trusty4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<pohutukawa> somehow it seems like the pkg-config files do not get installed
<pohutukawa> is that something where you could potentially help in finding out how to fix it?
<pohutukawa> it builds fine on local machine
<wgrant> pohutukawa: How were you building it locally?
<pohutukawa> wait a sec ...
<pohutukawa> wgrant: sudo dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b
<pohutukawa> after apt-get source
<wgrant> pohutukawa: Try with -B instead of -b
<wgrant> -b builds both the architecture-dependent and architecture-independent binaries
<wgrant> But Launchpad builds on multiple architectures, so it only builds the architecture-indepdendent binaries on one: i386.
<wgrant> So the amd64 builds run with -B, not -b.
<pohutukawa> let me try locally
<pohutukawa> wgrant: well, it did build again fine on my own machine with -B
<pohutukawa> the problem is that it won't run through on launchpad
<pohutukawa> so there seems to be something different
<wgrant> pohutukawa: Are you building in a clean chroot?
<wgrant> Using pbuilder or sbuild
<pohutukawa> no, just on the vanilla machine
<wgrant> You're probably missing some build dependencies.
<wgrant> Try using pbuilder or sbuild to get a clean environment.
<wgrant> "checking for pkg-config... no"
<pohutukawa> It's just that the package in the PPA didn't get built, and I've provided a patch that I thought should fix it
<pohutukawa> but the maintainer can't get it to build himself
<wgrant> pkg-config isn't being installed, because you're not Build-Depending on it.
<pohutukawa> so do you reckon it could be "easily" fixed when just adding "pkg-config" to the dependencies of the package?
<wgrant> Probably if you add it to the Build-Depends field, yeah
<wgrant> But you should be test building locally
<wgrant> In a clean environment.
<pohutukawa> wgrant: thanks for the input
<pohutukawa> I'll radio it on to the maintainer
<pohutukawa> so I guess if it's in the Build-Depends field, then the launchpad builder will provide for it ...
<wgrant> pohutukawa: The Build-Depends field tells the build infrastructure what to install before building the package.
<pohutukawa> that's what I thought. thanks for confirming.
#launchpad 2014-01-17
<olly> i asked this yesterday, but nobody responded... in launchpad's translation imports, my po files all end up in the queue in "Needs Review" state, and I have to manually go and set the template in each to the single option available in the dropdown
<olly> is that the expected behaviour?  project is "survex"
<olly> or is there a better place to ask?
<wgrant> olly: For manual imports through the web you'll need to manually confirm each new language the first, but subsequent uploads with the same path will be handled automatically.
<olly> wgrant: this is an automatic import from a bzr repo hosted on launchpad
<olly> the paths are the same each time, but i always seem to need to manually confirm
<olly> i don't think I've always had to, though that might have been with manual imports
<wgrant> olly: Hm, that shouldn't happen. If it happens again, poke me before you manually approve them and I'll have a better look.
<olly> oh, interesting, they're imported now
<wgrant> The autoapprover can be slow sometimes
<olly> wgrant: does the approval thing take some time to get to them?
<olly> aha
<wgrant> Sometimes very slow...
<wgrant> If Ubuntu's been busy
<olly> so impatience, not a bug
<olly> ok, that's that solved then - thanks
<wgrant> :)
<KI7MT> Hello all, quick question. If I just want to post some code for a peer review, do I have to setup a project-id and all that or can I simply push a test branch to my user-id launchpad account?
<tsimpson> KI7MT: you can push to lp:~you/+junk/name
<tsimpson> where ~you is your LP user, and name is the name of the branch
<KI7MT> tsimpson, thank you .. that wont go away like the Sandbox area will it?
<tsimpson> it only goes away if you manually delete the branch from launchpad
<KI7MT> Ok, I will try that, thank you.
<mpt> “Fix when convenient, or schedule to fix later.”
<mpt> I do not know what that means.
<wgrant> That sounds like a low importance bug.
<dobey> wtf. why can't i un-dup a bug that i clearly have permissions to un-dup? the web UI isn't giving me an oops, it's just not working (i'm sure there's probably an oops generated by the ajax though)
<dobey> and now that i ask about it, the un-dup worked
<teward> dobey, cosmic rays
<teward> :p
<slackner> has anyone an idea what causes these build failures? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/162755963/buildlog.txt.gz - the same recipe and stuff still worked until recently, but since 14 Jan they all fail on every attempt
<slackner> InvalidHttpResponse: Invalid http response for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/wine/master-git/.bzr/repository/indices/9973a10a406130078505cc3c175d75cd.rix: Unable to handle http code 503: Service Temporarily Unavailable
<slackner> looks for me like an launchpad internal problem?
<slackner> ^^^ wgrant, are u there? ;)
<dobey> slackner: you should probably open a bug about that
#launchpad 2014-01-18
<ehoover> what happens when an import is still updating and a new import is performed? lp:wine is about to have this happen...
<ehoover> (it's been "Updating branch..." for almost 6 hours and the new import is about to run)
<maxb> I think the subsystems are sufficiently unrelated that it really doesn't matter
<maxb> Though if it's been "Updating branch..." for that long, the branch scanner is having difficulties
 * wgrant pokes the scanner.
<wgrant> (but yeah, nothing bad will happen when the next import occurs)
<wgrant> Or maybe the puller is broken.
<ehoover> wgrant: ok.  we've also been seeing some weird behavior with our daily builds recently ( bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.InvalidHttpResponse: Invalid http response for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/wine/master-git/.bzr/repository/indices/9973a10a406130078505cc3c175d75cd.rix: Unable to handle http code 503: Service Temporarily Unavailable ) : https://launchpadlibrarian.net/162755964/buildlog.txt.gz
<ehoover> is there maybe something wrong with the bzr repos?
<wgrant> 2014-01-18 00:09:07 INFO    Successfully mirrored IMPORTED branch 491601 sftp://hoover@escudero.canonical.com/srv/importd/www/00078051 to lp-internal:///~vcs-imports/wine/master-git to from rev git-v1:d640018a3c1d5b6bc109891cc4acf894a6c4413a to git-v1:e12a1bdf7840f2f34cc3df470cc2a59844bc5b87 (non-trivial)
<wgrant> After I asked the puller to take another look at it
<wgrant> So it looks like the previous pull failed for some reason, and it's hopefully happy again maybe?
<wgrant> We'll see in a minute or two
<ehoover> wgrant: great, *crosses fingers*
<ehoover> wgrant: hmm, it still says updating - but it has the commit listed that i was expecting
<ehoover> (99416. By Alexandre Julliard 4 hours ago: Release 1.7.11.)
<ehoover> working now, hurray!
<wgrant> Yeah, I think I've threatened it enough that it should work now.
<wgrant> Is the recipe working?
<ehoover> wgrant: we'll know soon, i'm just trying one build at the moment so i don't tie everything up
<ehoover> unfortunately it takes a _really_ long time to merge the two branches since lp:wine is so big
<ehoover> unfortunately i need to head home or i'm going to be a dead man, but hopefully i'll be able to hop on and let you know how the recipe worked out
<Adri2000> spam: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/filezilla/+bug/606392/comments/8
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 606392 in filezilla (Ubuntu) "FTP fails to connect" [Undecided,Invalid]
<cjwatson> Adri2000: hidden
<cjwatson> (and a few other similar ones)
#launchpad 2014-01-19
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/162825128/buildlog.txt.gz this problem still occurs
<marnold> question is all of lp open source now including the PPA service
<wgrant> DarkPlayer: Hrm, but only intermittently.
<wgrant> marnold: Yes
<wgrant> It's all open source nowadays.
<marnold> sweet i don't suppose there's a prebuilt vmware appliance somewhere
<wgrant> There isn't. It's a fairly challenging system to run and keep running.
<marnold> I need a PPA-like system for maintaining a custom version of Ubuntu
<marnold> it's my personal remix with all the stuff to manage my neurological condition
<wgrant> You can't just use a PPA on Launchpad.net?
<wgrant> Running an entire separate Launchpad instance is no small undertaking, unfortunately.
<marnold> I'm wondering if i can
<marnold> but there's some binary blobs
<marnold> that need to be in
<marnold> with pre-entered license keys and the like
<marnold> and cost is a factor
<wgrant> Have you considered just manually maintaining a local repository with a tool like reprepro?
<marnold> so I'm just looking at options
<marnold> that's what I've been doing
<wgrant> Launchpad's *possible* to run locally, but it's fairly challenging and probably total overkill for your purposes.
<marnold> but it's looking like I'm going to have to do 12.04 and 14.04 in parrell
<marnold> I was stuck on dapper until like it's end of life
<marnold> don't want to do that again
<marnold> so lp is out
<marnold> next stop google
<wgrant> Heh
<wgrant> Why can't you continue using reprepro?
<marnold> autobuilds for two different distros at the same time
<wgrant> That's easy with a tool like sbuild or pbuilder
<wgrant> Then throw the binaries from that into reprepro
<wgrant> Done :)
<marnold> ok I'll look at my config files and hook scripts and see if i can hack stuff together
<marnold> again
<marnold> I might just publish the open stuff as a remix
<marnold> and keep all the crazy kernel stuff in private repos
<marnold> there's bound to be someone who likes the old brown theme, on MATE :)
<marnold> thanks for the advice
<wgrant> Hopefully you'll find a good solution.
<marnold> I know I will  always do
<marnold> the one thing that's hard though is giving back
<marnold> I tried once had to stop due to a fall down a flight of stairs
<marnold> long off topic story
<DarkPlayer> hi, is it possible to mark an attachment as private without making the whole bug report private?
<teward> DarkPlayer, not that I know of.  If the attachment is private though, then the bug probably should be, or you shouldn't be uploading private attachments.
<pinacolada> Quick question: To assign a blueprint of an application to myself, do I need to be a member of the application drivers, maintainers or both? Thanks!
#launchpad 2015-01-12
<nealph___> have done a fair amount of googling, but haven't yet figured out how to add a dependency tree to an existing launchpad blueprint...any helpful docs out there?
<nealph___> derp. disregard...I had been looking at other bp's, not noting that my own had an "add dependency" option.
<nealph___> but perhaps that's worth noting in the help? ^^^
#launchpad 2015-01-13
<george_e> Where is the appropriate place to request additional space for a PPA?
<george_e> Okay, I think I've answered my own question. I've asked a question here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/260582
<Mzoorikh> Hi. Could someone tell me how the karma at launchpad can be improved? I found no documentation talking about...
<Mzoorikh> Hi. Could someone tell me how the karma at launchpad can be improved? I found no documentation talking about...
<dobey> you don't need to repeat every 10 minutes
<dobey> and karma goes up for activity
<dobey> but it's not a particularly useful number
#launchpad 2015-01-14
<FailBit> taotie 503ing
<FailBit> banana too, I think
<FailBit> seems to be better now
<Laney> didrocks promoted adwaita-icon-theme to main but the binary package has disappeared AFAICS: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/amd64/adwaita-icon-theme
<Laney> user error, bug, something else?
<cjwatson> My guess would be that somebody overrode the package twice in the same publisher cycle, which triggers known hard-to-fix bugs.
<cjwatson> I've copied it back ("copy-package -s vivid --to-suite=vivid -b adwaita-icon-theme"), which resurrects the binary, and overridden it to main again.
<cjwatson> Let's see what the publisher does with it.
<Laney> Ta. I've heard of that bug.
<cjwatson> Laney:  adwaita-icon-theme | 3.14.0-2 | vivid | source, all
<Laney> GTK thanks you
#launchpad 2015-01-15
<igalic> hello happy people o/~
<igalic> i've been trying to upload a new release, and it's been hanging here for about 15 minutes now: https://gist.github.com/igalic/51382ff0dd7296670fe6
<igalic> pretty cool. i've restarted the upload, and now the first file is stalling at 7040k/7490k
<igalic> sadness.
<wgrant> igalic: Any better now?
<igalic> wgrant: checking, but then it's gonna be hard to tell if it's because i've relocated to a different office ;)
<igalic> Successfully uploaded packages.
<wgrant> igalic: There was an issue with one of our upload servers that we discovered and fixed a few minutes after you asked.
<igalic> wgrant: nice! thank you!
<igalic> trafficserver_5.2.0-2ah1~trusty1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 5.2.0-2ah1~trusty1 <= 5.2.0-rc5-2ah1~trusty1
<igalic> duh.
<igalic> now i have to delete those...
<igalic> is there any commandline utility that lets me verify those versions *before* i punch them into debian/changelog and push them out?
<igalic> cuz, i was totes convinced that rc5 < ''
<wgrant> igalic: dpkg --compare-versions
<igalic> wgrant: in retrospect, that now seems obvious._.
<wgrant> igalic: One would generally use 5.2.0~rc5. '~' < ''
<igalic> wgrant: ACK.
<igalic> thank you!
<igalic> hrm.. maybe we should put that in our makefile that way.
<wgrant> igalic: https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<igalic> hhaaaahhhahaha
<igalic> " The upstream_version may contain only alphanumerics[36] and the characters . + - : ~ (full stop, plus, hyphen, colon, tilde) and should start with a digit. If there is no debian_revision then hyphens are not allowed; if there is no epoch then colons are not allowed."
<igalic> very optimistic ;)
<igalic> (but works in this case for trafficserver ;)
<cjwatson> igalic: It's not really optimism, it's enforced rules.  If your upstream versions don't fit that format then the packager is expected to transform them into that format.
<igalic> *nod*
<igalic> :(
<igalic> so, i just tried patching up our makefile.am, and now git is unhappy :(
<igalic> fatal: '5.3.0~rc0' is not a valid tag name.
<igalic> oh, great, apparently we dropped 32bit support and i didn't realize it...
<cjwatson> debcommit transforms "~" to "." for the purposes of git tags.
<igalic> cjwatson: thanks, ammended.
<igalic> i wonder, should (can?) i configure the package to not build on 32bit? https://launchpad.net/~apache-helpdesk/+archive/ubuntu/trafficserver-ppa/+packages
<igalic> makefile simplified: https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/TS-3298
<cjwatson> igalic: https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Architecture
<igalic> so, right now it says any, but i'm pretty sure we don't build on sparc, or vax, or anything... other than arm and x86
<cjwatson> FWIW I don't think it's at all necessary to change upstream's RC naming; the ~ is quite Debian(family)-specific
<cjwatson> You can do it if you like, but you don't need to
<cjwatson> It's common enough to just rename for the purpose of packaging
<igalic> cjwatson: that's just for our RC process..
<igalic> cjwatson: and we do rename ourselves when the rc is final.
<igalic> but this would make rcs testable as packages of themselves.
<igalic> without much fuzz.
<cjwatson> Sure, I'm just saying that you don't need to switch from -rc to ~rc upstream in order to satisfy Debian-format packaging rules
<cjwatson> Nothing stopping you if that's your primary target, either
<igalic> yeah, it's not....
<igalic> cjwatson: added this above convo as comment to the issue.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: can I get more space re https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/260611 :3
<shadeslayer> apparently firefox is super fat package
<Saviq> hey folks, is there a process we would need to follow to get a ppa to build packages for rtm? we'd probably need it to be nonvirt, too, something akin to https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/ubuntu/phone-right-edge
<cjwatson> Saviq: It's not possible through the web UI, but you can create the PPA using the Person.createPPA API call, which takes a distribution parameter.  You'll then need to ask webops to make it non-virtualised and enable armhf, after making sure that the owning team has and will only ever have members who are Canonical employees.
<Saviq> cjwatson, thanks!
<cjwatson> Saviq: You'll need to be the owner or an admin of the team in question.
<Saviq> "You indirectly own this team.", sounds good
#launchpad 2015-01-16
<DrManhattan> Is there an ETA for a fix on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1257186
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1257186 in samba (Ubuntu Trusty) "memory leakage messages (no talloc stackframe)" [High,Triaged]
<DrManhattan> I have upgraded my samba to version 4.1.6 but Im still getting the talloc memory leak error. Is there any way I can keep samba password sync to user accounts and get rid of this memory error? no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<cjwatson> DrManhattan: This isn't a good channel to ask about that.  This channel is about launchpad.net, the project hosting site, itself.  Perhaps try #ubuntu-bugs.
<DrManhattan> thanks
<jonathon> Hi, I tried backporting the Vivid kernel to Trusty and it uploaded and built correctly in my PPA (~jonathonf/testing), but then errored with "Failed to upload", "Unable to find source publication" (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/195004995/upload_6719769_log.txt). Can I fix this?
<jonathon> Searching the 'net for "launchpad unable to find source publication" returns no hits
<wgrant> jonathon: Launchpad needs to be able to link back the binary package to the source package. It does that by a combination of the Source and Version fields in the binary package's control file.
<wgrant> Normally, the binary version is the same as the source version. You'll get 'Source: $SOURCEPACKAGENAME' and 'Version: $SOURCEPACKAGEVERSION'
<wgrant> A few packages override their binary versions to something different from the source version. In that case the binary's control file needs to say 'Version: $BINARYPACKAGEVERSION' and 'Source: $SOURCEPACKAGENAME ($SOURCEPACKAGEVERSION)', so the original source package can be found.
<wgrant> It sounds like your source package is producing binaries with a different version from the source, but without encoding the original version in the Source field.
<wgrant> linux packaging is somewhat special, and I don't know the ins and outs any more I'm afraid.
<jonathon> no worries, that's already much more information than I had :)
<jonathon> at least i know where to start looking
<jonathon> i'm assuming it's because the linux source will be 3.18.2 but the ubuntu package version is 3.18.0-9
<wgrant> Not quite so simple.
<wgrant> The linux packaging is fairly magical.
<wgrant> The version is treated specially for ABI checks and such.
<wgrant> I have to reread all that code every time I try to do a patched version in my PPA...
<jonathon> ah
<jonathon> thank you anyway :)
<jonathon> quite happy i got a response ;)
<cjwatson> jonathon: I think your problem may be that your debian/changelog is out of sync with debian.master/changelog.  Normally the former is generated from the latter in the Ubuntu kernel packaging (which, as wgrant says, is weird and magical), but you may have made a mistake somewhere and broken that.
<wgrant> ah yes, that could do it.
<cjwatson> The kernel's "debian/rules clean" copies debian.master/changelog to debian/changelog, so perhaps you built the source package in a way that didn't clean it.
<cjwatson> #ubuntu-kernel will probably have better advice on doing this properly.
<jonathon> ah, nice
<jonathon> I used the 'backportpackage' script which may not work well for linux
<cjwatson> Indeed not.  And it uses debuild -nc, which would explain the lack of debian/rules clean.
<jonathon> I _thought_ that script made things too easy :D
<cjwatson> It's pretty good for just about anything that isn't the kernel.
<jonathon> Trust me to find an edge-case...
<jonathon> I am impressed with Launchpad now I've started actually using it
<jonathon> love the source build recipe feature
<wgrant> linux is a good guess for an edge case for just about everything :P
<jonathon> though there are a number of packages that haven't got a recent import to their source branch
<jonathon> :D
<Mez> Are there any plans for launchpad to be able to have github issues as the upstream bug tracker?
<wgrant> Mez: That's https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/848666, and it's on our todo list for the next few months.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 848666 in Launchpad itself "Support GitHub issues as external bugtracker" [Low,Triaged]
<wgrant> No guarantees, but it's likely to be done some time soon.
<Mez> wgrant: awesome :)
<Mez> wgrant: and openldap's bug tracker ? :)
<wgrant> Mez: That one's unlikely.
<Mez> wgrant: got any tags for wishlist features?
<Mez> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1411634
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1411634 in Launchpad itself "Does not recognise OpenLDAP bug tracker as upstream Bug Tracker" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> Mez: Done.
<Mez> ty wgrant
<marcoceppi_> I can't seem to log in to the staging instance of LP
<silviu> anybody help me to creat a ppa?
<silviu> pleasss
<silviu> my linux its xubuntu
<Salehi> Hi , I cp & paste finger print part of `$gpg --fingerprint` to launchpad, but I deal with "       Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key       Did you enter your complete fingerprint correctly?         (Help with fingerprints)", Whats the problem?!
<dobey> did you upload the key to the ubuntu keyserver?
<Salehi> No! :D
<Salehi> I got it, Thanks :)
<cjwatson> silviu: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA has documentation.
<Salehi> Whats should be happened after uploading a package to luanchpad ? I uploaded rcssserver package : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9763124/ , But I can NOT see that on the launchpad
<Salehi> Uh sorrty
<Salehi> * Sorry
<Salehi> An Email has been sent to me :)
<teward> Salehi: yeah it takes a few minutes sometimes for the system to pick up the recent PPA upload - it'll eventually catch it.
<teward> (I think it's a cron task?)
<Salehi> "Rejected:
<Salehi> Source/binary (i.e. mixed) uploads are not allowed."
<Salehi> What is this problem? And what is the solution?
<dobey> Salehi: you can only upload source packages to launchpad
<Salehi> dobey: Means that, I have to build source only and  no binary files? -> "-S" option?
<teward> yep
<teward> Salehi: you have to `debuild -S` then upload to the ppas
<Salehi> teward: dobey, Thanks :)
<silviu> anybody help me to creat a ppa?
<silviu> pleasss
<silviu> pleasss!!!!!
<silviu> my linux its xubuntu
<dobey> silviu: 10:35 < cjwatson> silviu: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA has documentation.
<silviu> thenks!!
<teward> how often do the PPA publishers actually publish, again?
<dobey> teward: when they feel like it?
<dobey> i think quite often though
<dobey> but never as fast as you want
<teward> well 10 minutes was slow
<dobey> 30 seconds is slow if you're watching the pot and waiting for it to boil :)
<Salehi> Can I see log of other builds?
<teward> Salehi: 'other builds'?
<Salehi> Means that builds which is not belongs to me
<teward> Salehi: if they're in a ppa, then yes, you just have to expand the data under the "View Packages" section of the PPA
<teward> assuming the ppa is publicly visible *and* the ppa belongs to a team and not an individual
<dobey> teward: anyone can see the build logs for any public ppa or the ubuntu archive
<teward> dobey: two of my lines crossed
 * teward kicks his computer
<teward> dobey: meant to say:
<teward> if the PPA is public anyone can see it (includes the ubuntu archives)
<teward> if it's private, you need to have team membership of some sort to see the logs for that ppa
 * teward failed due to staring at command line the past couple hours
<dobey> well, if it's private you probably won't even know the ppa exists unless you have permissions to see it already :)
<teward> dobey: true, but without any inforamtion from Salehi it doesn't hurt to answer while covering all bases :)
<teward> oh goody, in other news, non-deterministic build failure in a PPA...
<teward> fun.
<teward> >.>
<dobey> also ubuntu archive isn't PPAs, so i try to be clear about that when answering such questions, by referring to them as separate things
<teward> meh
 * teward yawns
<cjwatson> teward: The cron job fires every five minutes, but in practice it generally cycles about once every ten.
<cjwatson> Maybe a bit slower, looks like it has a little more to do than it did last I checked.
#launchpad 2015-01-17
<drkokandy> Does anyone know about adding an upstream bug to a bug in Launchpad? I'm trying to add an upstream bug I created to a bug report, and Launchpad does not recognize the URL. The bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxsession/+bug/1347402
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1347402 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "lxsession-default webbrowser crashes session" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<drkokandy> And the upstream bug is https://sourceforge.net/p/lxde/bugs/726/
<drkokandy> I'm new at this :) Thanks
<teward> not sure if that's a locked out feature, or not, drkokandy (linking upstream bugs).  But if it isn't, then on the LP bug you should see "Also affects project", and it assumes the LXDE project which is a sourceforge tracker (it knows this).  It asks for the upstream tracker bug location.
<drkokandy> Right teward - I was able to get to that page, but when I entered the Sourceforge URL, it says it was not able to recognize the bug tracker at that location
<teward> drkokandy: from there, it offers you 3 option buttons, of which you select "I have the URL..." one since you have the URL.  Then paste the URL, and hit "Add to bug report"
<teward> drkokandy: might want to state that then, because that seems like a bug
<teward> dobey: wgrant: cjwatson:  ^  know anything bout it?
<drkokandy> Somehow I found this page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/sf - which says that "Bug watch updates for SourceForge.net Tracker are disabled. " - could that have something to do with it?
<teward> no idea, but https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1412052 is filed - might get duped as something else if it's a known issue
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1412052 in Launchpad itself "System unable to process Upstream SourceForge Bug Tracker Entries (observed: lxde project)" [Undecided,New]
<teward> if it's disabled though it shouldn't be permitting upstream linking, though, or maybe the system isn't smart enough to trace that?
 * teward shrugs
<drkokandy> Works - thanks for your help!
<drkokandy> Should I convert my question about this to a duplicate of this bug?
<teward> drkokandy: link to the question?
<drkokandy> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/260846
<teward> nevermind i see it there xD
<teward> drkokandy: leave it as a question, i linked the bug.
<drkokandy> thank you - I'm still getting started with helping with Lubuntu bugs & am still learning the ropes
<teward> drkokandy: i'm going to ping wxl on this too, they probably are aware of this being a consistent issue
<cjwatson> This is mostly from before my time, but I suspect the root cause is https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/605783
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 605783 in Launchpad itself "SourceForge bugwatch updates are broken" [High,Triaged]
<teward> cjwatson: yeah but that bug isn't very descriptive and hasn't been touched since 2k12
<cjwatson> That doesn't mean it's somehow magically been fixed
 * teward assumed abandoned
<teward> true.
<cjwatson> It seems descriptive enough to me
 * teward shrugs
<cjwatson> The Launchpad team was on a single developer for a sizeable amount of the time you refer to
<teward> true... i assume that's a bit larger though?
<cjwatson> So, you know
<cjwatson> We're at three now
<teward> mmm
<teward> [15/01/17 16:31:28] <drkokandy> This one maybe - https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1154939 ? I can link it
<teward> [15/01/17 16:31:29] <ubottu> Launchpad bug 1154939 in Launchpad itself "New style SourceForge bug URLs are reported as invalid" [Low,Triaged]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1154939 in Launchpad itself "New style SourceForge bug URLs are reported as invalid" [Low,Triaged]
<teward> ^  maybe that one too?
<cjwatson> I don't know
 * teward shrugs
<drkokandy> I'd assume they're connected
<cjwatson> The bugtracker code is mostly unfamiliar to me, would take a few days to get my head around it
<cjwatson> (external bugtracker that is)
<cjwatson> LP's SourceForge support AFAIK only handles the old-style URLs
<cjwatson>     BugTrackerType.SOURCEFORGE: 'support/tracker.php?aid=%s',
<teward> cjwatson: ahh, that explains why disabled
<cjwatson> It's probably not completely ridiculous for somebody new to the codebase to try to fix, starting by grepping for SOURCEFORGE in lib/lp/bugs
<drkokandy> if I try to add it like that, might it work?
<drkokandy> I'll try it
<cjwatson> I don't know, it depends whether the old API in use elsewhere still works, and 605783 suggests not
<cjwatson> well, "API"
<teward> cjwatson: if i read that old bug correct, it relied on page scraping?
<cjwatson> Yes, it uses BeautifulSoup
<cjwatson> But that sort of thing is obviously not the most robust ever
<cjwatson> See lib/lp/bugs/externalbugtracker/sourceforge.py
<cjwatson> If it was broken in 2010, it's unlikely it's improved
<teward> mhm
<cjwatson> That file hasn't been changed in any substantive way since 2009
#launchpad 2016-01-18
<toan_> hi, I am creating a build recipe, and that I store the build dependency (debian folder) in a different branch of the dev branch.... ie) dev branch hello/trunk, control files would be in hello/recipe... I want to know if that's acceptable... or is there a better way?
<toan_> so, when i build the package, its a matter of merging the dev branch and the recipe branch
<cjwatson> That sounds like the kind of thing you can do with "nest" or maybe "nest-part" depending on the exact layout
<cjwatson> The directory has to end up being called "debian" and at the top level of the source tree at the point when the source package is built by the recipe build, but it's up to you how you get it there
<toan_> cjwatson, yeah you're right, but is it good practice to store the recipe in another branch of the project, or should i create another project just to save the control files
<cjwatson> Personally I strongly prefer having full-source branches, so my packaging branches are descendants of the upstream branch and contain the full upstream source code, and I merge when new upstream releases happen.  But there are various schools of thought on this.
<cjwatson> Creating another project seems overkill.
<toan_> cjwatson, i see that some people create another project for the control files, that's why I am asking
<cjwatson> Another project in the technical Launchpad sense, or are you using that term loosely?  URLs would help.
<toan_> well, if you look at project enlightenment-svn, some build dependencies are stored in another project... The files are not stored in the same project or in a different branch
<dobey> having a branch that contains the contents of debian/ under the same project is fine
<cjwatson> Which particular recipe are you talking about?  lp:enlightenment-svn has 23 recipes, I'm not looking through them all
<cjwatson> URLs please :-)
<toan_> dobey, thanks for the comfirmation, it just makes more sense to do that,,,
<toan_> cjwatson, hang on
<toan_> https://code.launchpad.net/~hannes-janetzek/+recipe/e20-daily
<toan_> in there, he pulls in the debian control folder from ubuntu
<cjwatson> Uh ... not as far as I can see
<toan_> enlightenment-svn is his personal repo
<cjwatson> Everything in that recipe comes from the same project
<toan_> but lp:enlightenment-svn is Ubuntu's
<dobey> no
<cjwatson> No it's not
<toan_> i though everything that starts with lp: is from Ubuntu
<toan_> Ubuntu repo
<cjwatson> No
<cjwatson> lp: is just an abbreviation for bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/ or https://bazaar.launchpad.net/ depending on what the client can do
<cjwatson> It just means it's hosted on Launchpad
<dobey> that is a project that person created for building daily packages of enlightenment for ubuntu on launchpad
<cjwatson> lp:enlightenment-svn is shorthand for https://code.launchpad.net/~enlightenment-git/enlightenment-svn/packaging
<cjwatson> And it's totally user-owned
<cjwatson> The two branches in use in that recipe are lp:~hannes-janetzek/enlightenment-svn/e20-git and lp:enlightenment-svn, which are two different branches attached to the same project
<toan_> sorry for my ignorance, how do you know this:  lp:enlightenment-svn is shorthand for https://code.launchpad.net/~enlightenment-git/enlightenment-svn/packaging
<toan_> the relationship
<jelmer> toan_: bzr info lp:enligtenment-svn
<cjwatson> Go to https://code.launchpad.net/enlightenment-svn and you'll see a link which goes there
<toan_> do you have to search the site to findout
<toan_> oh
<cjwatson> Or what jelmer said, or https://code.launchpad.net/+branch/enlightenment-svn takes you straight there
<cjwatson> (you can always replace lp: with https://code.launchpad.net/+branch/ to find out what it expands to using only a browser)
<cjwatson> Anyway, in general, lp:<project name> is whatever the maintainer of that project has designated to be the development focus branch for that project
<cjwatson> It usually has nothing much to do with Ubuntu
<toan_> oh
<cjwatson> You would normally expect lp:~<user>/<project>/<branch> to be branched off lp:<project>, or at least to be closely related, but it's not actually mandatory
<toan_> cjwatson, to have a lp:project, one has to register the project with launchpad right?
<toan_> b/c I have only been creating personal branches,
<cjwatson> Yes
<toan_> ok, that's what I haven't gotten into yet, only experimenting with personal/user branches
<cjwatson> But if it's based on an existing project's code, you should push branches to that project (lp:~your-username/project/branch-name) rather than creating a new project, which would be clutter
<roadmr> hm, how does one create e.g. lp:ubuntu/xenial/checkbox? I tried pushing directly and got an error. The dput went through OK, so it's not critical, just curious
<cjwatson> roadmr: one doesn't
<cjwatson> roadmr: creating the default branch there is a privileged op, but the importer is currently disabled because it's mostly too broken to live, see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2015-November/039010.html
<cjwatson> roadmr: basically those branches tended to work until somebody actually tried to use them
<roadmr> cjwatson: ah, I was thinking something like that, yes.
<roadmr> cjwatson: no biggie, as I said the dput went through just fine so I'm all sorted out.
<federico3> hi
<roadmr> thanks :)
<federico3> is there a way to encrypt/hide/restrict some files uploaded to launchpad?
<dobey> why would you do that? launchpad isn't a generic storage service
<dobey> if you want private projects/etc… you can get a commercial support contract
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/+tour/join-launchpad#commercial
<federico3> a bug (which should be public) contains some files uploaded by an users that might contain sensitive data
<dobey> verify there is no sensitive data; if there is, then it shouldn't be made public
<dobey> there's no way to encrypt/restrict existing attachments. they could be deleted. comments can possibly be hidden
<dobey> but the original description will always remain in history i think, even if edited
<federico3> the description is ok
<toan_> cjwatson, i am writing a recipe to build wireshark from my dev project, it can not find the branch, can you help please:  https://code.launchpad.net/~tpham3783/+recipe/wireshark-daily
<toan_> cjwatson, the error was "https://code.launchpad.net/~tpham3783/+recipe/wireshark-daily"
<toan_> "bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tpham3783/wireshark/trunk/"."
<dobey> toan_: you have to wait for import to finish
<cjwatson> You can see the import progress on https://code.launchpad.net/~tpham3783/wireshark/trunk
<cjwatson> IIRC for big branches it takes several passes.  Wait for "Recent revisions" to say something useful
<toan_> my bad
<federico3> thanks dobey
<toan_> my project built successfully when building it locally and with option --allow-fallback-to-native
<toan_> however, it failed to build on the launchpad server, how do i fix it
<toan_> hi, the auto launchpad build does not create 32bit binaries for vivid, what can I do not make 32bit vivid?
<toan_> cjwatson, !
<cjwatson> toan_: when you're asking about a failure, please link to it
<toan_> https://code.launchpad.net/~tpham3783/+recipe/hello-github-daily
<toan_> there's no installer for 32bit vivid
<cjwatson> toan_: you've marked your package as architecture-independent
<toan_> yeah
<cjwatson> Architecture: all
<cjwatson> that means it's only built on one architecture, and that build is published for use on all architectures
<toan_> its all right now
<toan_> it is set to all right now
<cjwatson> if you want it to be built separately on each architecture - which you should, because this contains compiled code - then that should be "Architecture: any"
<toan_> hmm, thanks, let me try that,,
<cjwatson> "Architecture: all" is for things like packages consisting solely of interpreted code or data or whatever
<cjwatson> https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Architecture
<toan_> cjwatson, gotcha!
<teward> cjwatson: so, "all" for things like a set of python scripts that aren't arch-specific (like, utility scripts or such), or Bash scripts or such, then is "all"?
<toan_> cjwatson, i feel like launchpad should store/integrate packaging to the website interface, that we we dont have to merge packaging info to the dev branch
 * teward wants to make sure that his understanding matches the definitions :)
<teward> s/definitions/real meaning of each/
<cjwatson> teward: yes
<toan_> we=way
<cjwatson> toan_: perhaps, but that's a huge project
<cjwatson> realistically not likely to happen
<toan_> it would be alot easier, i think, we can just create a package, purely from the website interface, everything stored in there too, no need to merge
<cjwatson> like I say: perhaps, but that's a huge project, and not likely to happen
<cjwatson> any interesting package needs to be maintained over time as well
<toan_> cjwatson, can you help me, what's this error: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/234548913/upload_1058815_log.txt
<teward> toan_: you can't upload an identical-versioned tarball with different contents
<cjwatson> that means that your recipe doesn't include the revision of the packaging branch in its version number
<teward> ^
<cjwatson> the first line should probably be something like: # bzr-builder version 0.4 deb-version {debupstream-base}+bzr{revno}-0+{revno:packaging}
<toan_> thanks
<cjwatson> adjust to taste
<cjwatson> and see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<cjwatson> (esp near the end)
<cjwatson> anyway, got to deal with kids' bathtime now
<dobey> i usually use {debupstream}+r{revno}.{revno:packaging}
<toan_> cjwatson, thanks alot, i have have i386-32bit for vivid :-)
<toan_> have=now
<dobey> btw, vivid will be EOL in 2 weeks
<toan_> cjwatson, the project at https://code.launchpad.net/~tpham3783/hello-github/trunk does not have any affilication with the "Hello, Github" project, how do i remove that?
<toan_> in other words, it is just a personal test branch, somehow launchpad thinks its affilicated with the "hello-github" project
<dobey> is it not that project's code?
<toan_> no
<toan_> it is not, i created a dummy project, but someone, i am not sure launchpad linked with hello-github
<wgrant> toan_: The hello-github project already existed, and you pushed your branch into it.
<wgrant> You didn't create a new project.
<dobey> right
<toan_> no, i created a personal project under, ~tpham3783/hello-github, then push some files from my dev machine onto the server
<toan_> sorry, i did not push, i imported from github
<dobey> no, that isn't a project
<dobey> that is a branch
<toan_> branch?
<toan_> i have two branches, ~tpham3783/hello-github/trunk and .../master
<dobey> yes, https://launchpad.net/hello-github is a project
<dobey> someone else created and owns that project
<dobey> you created an import of unrelated code into a branch under that project namespace
<toan_> this is a bit confusing, so I can not have my own project with arbitrary names?
<dobey> you can't have your own project with an arbitrary name, when someone else already has a project with that name
<dobey> but otherwise, yes you can create any project with an arbitrary name which doesn't already exist
<wgrant> The key thing is that projects are namespaced globally.
<wgrant> My "hello-github" project and your "hello-github" project are the same project.
<dobey> but a project is not a branch; though a project may have branches
<wgrant> So anyone can have branches within the main project.
<wgrant> So they're listed together, rather than spread across the site.
<toan_> wgrant, gotcha, so if i just want to update load sources of unrelated project, i must make it unique, i think it will only be visible to me, (under my username space)
<toan_> update=upload
<xnox> toan_, all code in launchpad is public =)
<xnox> and open source, that's terms of service for personal accounts.
<xnox> toan_, so yes everything in https://code.launchpad.net/~tpham3783  is yours. And for any project in launchpad, you can make lp:~tpham3783/$project/$name_of_your_fork_or_branch
<toan_> wgrant, so how do i unlink my "hello-github" with the "hello-github" main project?
<xnox> toan_, however, they can be viewed both under https://code.launchpad.net/~tpham3783 (along with other code by you) and https://code.launchpad.net/$project (along with branches by other people, but for this project)
<xnox> toan_, in bzr there are lp:~/+junk/$branch branches, that is under "project" +junk aka un-affiliated to anything.
<xnox> toan_, but then it's not related to any projects, and one cannot do branch merge proposals, etc.
<wgrant> toan_: You need to pick a different name for the project, register it at https://launchpad.net/projects/+new, then transfer the branches over using their "Change details" link.
<toan_> xnox, that clears up a bit, I should have used +junk since I did not want it be affliate with any other projects
<wgrant> Or, as xnox suggests, you can make them not related to any project ("+junk") by selecting Personal on "Change details".
<toan_> wgrant, thank you, this whole launchpad dev. is really new to me, i have always been a git user, and did not care about launchpad until I realize I needed it for auto. distribution
<wgrant> toan_: The main problem that people have is that LP has overarching global projects, and multiple people can own code within them. GitHub's closest analogue is the "network" of repos that were forked from each other, but it's much less explicit.
<toan_> wgrant, thanks, that's a good description.... a general sense, instead of having a button for me a fork a project; i just create one and mark it's affilication to the parent (main) project
<toan_> and that's merge requests are implimented, from the affiliation network
<wgrant> toan_: You create a Bazaar branch or Git repo within the existing project.
<wgrant> GitHub's top-level object is the Git repository, because they primarily focus on Git repositories.
<wgrant> But LP does all sorts of things, so the top level object is the project, which can contain numerous Git repositories.
<toan_> wgrant, can i have namespace in my personal (+junk) project?
<toan_> so i can have something like, ~tpham3783/+junk/project1/test_branch1
<cjwatson> Afraid not.
<cjwatson> It will be easier once Git recipes exist, though.
<toan_> likewise, +junk/project2/test_branch2
<cjwatson> Because then you'll have the branch namespace within every repository, and can use it to build recipes.
<toan_> cjwatson, git recipes???? can you give me a link to read about it
<toan_> when will that happen?
<cjwatson> If a branch is actually associated with an LP project, it should be in ~tpham3783/that-project-name/blah, not +junk
<cjwatson> toan_: I can't give you a link because I'm still finishing it :-)
<cjwatson> toan_: Probably only a week or two out at this point
<toan_> it will be available on the site for everyone right?
<cjwatson> Yes
<wgrant> However, creating a project is easy.
<wgrant> If you want to do anything non-trivial then you quite possibly just want to create a project.
<toan_> bzr does not have a concept of a project, correct?  b/c in git when you clone, you clone the project
<toan_> with bzr, you use bzr branch to clone a branch
<wgrant> Neither VCS has the concept of a project.
<toan_> that's weird
<wgrant> In bzr branch clone a branch, in git you clone a repository.
<toan_> wgrant, that's correct,,,,, i think git is still better
<wgrant> It's actually Git's model that's weird, but if Git's the first VCS you've used then you might disagree.
<toan_> i used svn before, but git is way better
<toan_> now, bzr is a bit different
<toan_> how would you do this with bzr, git checkout -b "bugtest" # create a new branch from the master branch, which can be merged back later
<toan_> since it does not have a concept of multiple branches from the same repo... i dont understand how it would work
<wgrant> toan_: I have a directory like ~/src/project/trunk. If I want to create a new branch, from ~/src/project I just "bzr branch trunk some-feature".
<wgrant> Bazaar by default has one directory per branch.
<wgrant> But it also supports having multiple branches in one directory, if you want to work that way.
<wgrant> Both models are supported.
<toan_> wgrant, once the git-recipe does out, does that mean that LP will also support git, along with bzr?
<toan_> does=goes
<wgrant> toan_: LP already supports Git repositories and several common features on top of them. Recipes are the next feature that will support Git.
<teward> wgrant: no LP GUI interface for git yet?
<teward> or at least, not easily accessible?
<toan_> wgrant, I mean use git to push and create repo on LP
<teward> LP already supports Git repositories and several common features on top of them
<wgrant> toan_: That works fine today.
<wgrant> teward: Which bit of UI are you missing?
<toan_> really?  b/c all i know is the git import feature,
<teward> wgrant: basically, finding a list of Git repos attributed to a given user
<toan_> wgrant, so i can just add a git remote and push directly to LP?  can you give me a writeup reference please, cuz i haven't seen anything like that
<teward> also haven't checked recently, hence the question if a GUI interface has been made available
<teward> (having my own GitLab means I can just drop crap there heh)
<teward> (hence not keeping too close an eye on Git support on LP)
<wgrant> teward: https://launchpad.net/~wgrant/+git
<wgrant> https://code.launchpad.net/turnip
<wgrant> etc
<wgrant> toan_: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git
<teward> ah, nice, +git was what i was seeking, cool.
<wgrant> teward: There's an obscure link on https://code.launchpad.net/~wgrant
<wgrant> For projects it's easy, since we just show whichever VCS the project has set as its primary VCS.
<wgrant> But for people we don't have that luxury.
<teward> ahhh, there's the obscure link
<teward> wgrant: thanks, that's actually what I was looking for heh
<teward> i'll have to make some scripts to help me create gitrepos on lp going forward; so used to my GitLab instance, i'll need maintainer scripts for anything else xD
<teward> s/maintainer/utility/
#launchpad 2016-01-19
<toan_> hi, i have a wireshark personal project (+junk) that was built successfully; how do I make sure when the user install "wireshark", it is pulled from my PPA, instead of the version from Ubuntu?
<toan_> i am trying to push a bzr but I am getting this error:  bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tpham3783/%2Bjunk/recipe/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<toan_> cjwatson, !
<wgrant> toan_: You can't push over HTTP.
<wgrant> Have you run 'bzr lp-login' to set your SSH username?
<toan_> wgrant, thanks,
<toan_> wgrant, how do i make dpkg_buildpackage to call ./autgen.sh before it starts the build process
<toan_> internet sources say, add overrid_dh_auto_configure, but it does not work
<toan_> or, is there a hook for the build server to run autogen.sh before it runs the main build script, dpkg-buildpackage
<wgrant> toan_: You customise the behaviour of dpkg-buildpackage by editing debian/rules.
<toan_> wgrant, correct,
<toan_> but how do I customize running autogen first
<wgrant> You might want to use something like dh-autoreconf.
<wgrant> That's generally preferable to running autogen.sh directly.
<toan_> nope, that does not work
<wgrant> What does it not do?
<toan_> my auto build failed here b/c it did not run autogen:  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/234583210/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-i386.edkit_3.2+113+11~ubuntu15.10.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wgrant> It's better to test this stuff locally, so you can have a quick feedback loop.
<wgrant> No need to wait for Launchpad to build it before you can fix the next issue.
<toan_> edkit package requires that the user runs autogen.sh right after checkout
<toan_> wgrant, i am testing locally too,
<wgrant> I don't see dh-autoreconf there.
<toan_> but dont know of a hook to run autogen
<toan_> there's dh_auto_configure
<wgrant> Have you tried dh-autoreconf?
<toan_> no such command
<wgrant> The latest version that you've uploaded also doesn't even try override_dh_auto_configure.
<wgrant> dh-autoreconf is a package containing a debhelper extension that runs autoreconf.
<wgrant> Install it and check its manpage.
<toan_> wgrant, no go,
<toan_> it is not a utility,
<toan_> i installed it and ran dpkg-buildpackage again, and got same error
<wgrant> Simply installing it does not activate it.
<wgrant> Check its manpage.
<wgrant> That shows how to use it.
<toan_> ic
<toan_> now!
<toan_> hmmm, did everything in the manual and still not working
<wgrant> "not working"
<toan_> nope
<toan_> i figured out the trick from the log file, i decided to add a tag override_dh_distclean to run autogen.sh, and it worked
<toan_> i wish that there's a  hook like post_configure, it would me things easier
<wgrant> autogen.sh basically just runs "autoreconf --install", so you can probably just use the --install incantation from dh-autoreconf's manpage.
<wgrant> Were you to do it manually you could say:
<wgrant> override_dh_auto_configure:
<wgrant>         ./autogen.sh
<wgrant>         dh_auto_configure
<toan_> that did not work
<wgrant> ish
<toan_> tried it already
<wgrant> "did not work"
<wgrant> It's difficult to help without details.
<toan_> dpkg would run all the clean script first
<toan_> i mean, distclean make target first
<wgrant> toan_: clean is run before build
<wgrant> So make distclean would be run well before override_dh_auto_configure.
<wgrant> So I don't see the problem.
<toan_> maybe its the way the package edkit is packaged, it forces the user to run autogen.sh first
<wgrant> That's fine.
<wgrant> dh-autoreconf is designed for that situation.
<toan_> thanks
<toan_> wgrant, do you think one day LP will allow direct import (merge) from an external git repo, instead of a bzr project on LP
<toan_> in other words, i just want to specify github branches directly in the build recipe
<wgrant> toan_: Mirroring external Git repositories is quite high on the list, but it's unlikely that we'll support directly using external repositories any time soon.
<wgrant> In part because we can't easily automatically trigger builds based on repositories that we're not watching closely.
<wgrant> Whereas if they're mirrored then we can.
<toan_> understand, but then we dont need LP to watch those branches, LP will only build on a manual build trigger, not source tree change
<toan_> ** the fact that i have to use bzr to do all of this, bothers me!!!!
<toan_> i can easily stick with git and use the website front end to write the recipe
<wgrant> Yes, we're working on deploying Git recipes at the moment.
<mapreri> I'm looking at lp #1528605 and wondering why the bug watcher to the debian bug tracker.  I added it 4 days ago, and 4 days seems an excessive amount of time to just query a bug tracker..
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1528605 in SubDownloader "fail to download subtitles due to opensubtitles.org API changes" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1528605
<mapreri> cjwatson: wgrant ↑
<toan_> what do i do to support build for arm:  https://code.launchpad.net/~tpham3783/+recipe/edkit-daily
<toan_> can someone tell me why this build broke:  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/234590190/buildlog.txt.gz
<cjwatson> You can request ARM builds for a PPA at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
 * cjwatson squints at that log
<cjwatson> Running autogen.sh in clean is weird
<cjwatson> Anyway, your version is wrong again
<cjwatson> You need to have the packaging revno come after a "-", otherwise you end up with conflicting generated .orig.tar.gz versions
<cjwatson> You have {debupstream}+{revno}+{revno:packaging} right now - try {debupstream}+{revno}-0+{revno:packaging} instead
<cjwatson> May need an upstream commit before that'll work, since it needs to be greater than the previous version
<toan_> cjwatson, so the vivid build failed b/c of that? versioning convention?
<cjwatson> The build didn't fail, but LP refused the upload
<cjwatson> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/234590197/upload_1059156_log.txt is reasonably clear about it I think
<cjwatson> And it's not just convention - if you get this wrong then the result is that LP would have to try to publish two different versions of the same file with the same name
<cjwatson> That's disallowed
<toan_> cjwatson, is there a way to tell dh to run a custom build command?
<toan_> and then forget everything elses?
<cjwatson> override_dh_auto_build is usually the target you want for that
<toan_> thanks,
<toan_> cjwatson, i changed the version info in the recipe and it still failed
<cjwatson> see for instance https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/users/cjwatson/cccc.git/tree/debian/rules (OK, there's a fair bit of variable setup there, but the actual target is simple
<cjwatson> )
<toan_> ref: latest vivid build https://code.launchpad.net/~tpham3783/+recipe/edkit-daily
<cjwatson> toan_: 16:34 <cjwatson> May need an upstream commit before that'll work, since it needs to be greater than the previous version
<mapreri> [10:08:52 AM] <mapreri> I'm looking at lp #1528605 and wondering why the bug watcher to the debian bug tracker.  I added it 4 days ago, and 4 days seems an excessive amount of time to just query a bug tracker..
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1528605 in SubDownloader "fail to download subtitles due to opensubtitles.org API changes" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1528605
<cjwatson> toan_: or you could use {debupstream}+bzr{revno}-0+{revno:packaging} (inserting the "bzr" there) which will be greater
<cjwatson> mapreri: 2016-01-18.log:2016-01-18 00:27:44 INFO    Didn't find bug u'810530' on http://bugs.debian.org (local bugs: 1528605).
<ubot5> bug 1528605 in SubDownloader "fail to download subtitles due to opensubtitles.org API changes" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1528605
<cjwatson> not sure why as yet ...
<toan_> omg, the tag worked, it finished the upload already
<cjwatson> mapreri: investigating via sysadmin
<toan_> cjwatson, i have no idea why the new tag worked, but thanks
<mapreri> cjwatson: thank you.
<cjwatson> toan_: because 3.2+bzr113-0+20~ubuntu15.04.1 is greater than the previous version 3.2+113+20~ubuntu15.04.1, but 3.2+113-0+20~ubuntu15.04.1 is not
<cjwatson> toan_: you can use e.g. the exit status of dpkg --compare-versions, or apt_pkg.version_compare() in Python, to check this
<toan_> cjwatson, built successfully for vivid, will try arm now
<cjwatson> Note that our ARM builds are currently via qemu-user-static rather than on real hardware; if your build involves much in the way of threading or other complex stuff it will probably fail
<cjwatson> But a reasonable number of simple builds work
<cjwatson> mapreri: out-of-date address for bugs-mirror.debian.org in firewall - sending in a fix now
<mapreri> why do you have the need to firewall outgoing connections I never understood
<cjwatson> (a) not the LP team's decision (b) I assume it's defence in depth against attacks spreading
<mapreri> my loco had to fight with canonical one year because a firewall compared all of a sudden in a machine hosting a planet, so no updates for weeks and they insisted with a "we need to know each address" nonsense...
<mapreri> cjwatson: yeah, of course it has nothing to do with LP, it's a IS thing...
<toan_> cjwatson, in ref to your commit 17896, do you have a sample project on LP that's use git recipe right now?
<toan_> use=using
<cjwatson> toan_: No, because we haven't finished deploying the changes to make that possible.
<cjwatson> r17896 is part of that but by no means all of it, and in any case r17896 isn't yet on production.
<cjwatson> mapreri: firewall change should be live soon; not sure how frequently checkwatches tries, it seems to have tried twice in those four days so far
<mapreri> 2 times in 4 days doesn't sound so good.
<cjwatson> it may depend on activity, or I may just have misread something
<toan_> cjwatson, **stupid question** but is it possible to get ssh access to the buildserver/build env?
<cjwatson> toan_: No.
<cjwatson> toan_: But you can set up something very similar yourself locally: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<mapreri> is more work on the bug watchers planned?  in particular, adding support to more bug trackers (istr there is a whole tag in launchpad gathering such requests)
<cjwatson> mapreri: Not planned at the moment, we have rather a lot of other things that are going to take precedence
<mapreri> ok
<mapreri> well, I can just say please consider them between a huge thing and another :)
<mapreri> at least we're going to have git recipes pretty soon ^^
<toan_> cjwatson, I am writing a recipe in which it will pull down all of the enlightenment sourcecode transparently and then build the code... the whole process will probably take about 1+ hour to finish, can you tell me if the buildserver be ok will that, and that it wont cancel the job in the middle of the build!
<toan_> cjwatson, BTW, the sourcecode that the buildscript will download isn't hosted on LP, it is on another git repo that bzr wouldn't know about
<toan_> cjwatson, the whole fetch and build process will take about 3.5 hours, is that acceptable?
<cjwatson> toan_: You won't be able to do that, because the builders are firewalled such that they cannot fetch external code
<cjwatson> toan_: Find another approach
<toan_> :-(, just dont want to mirror import the code to LP!
<daker> hi, does anyone know what's the representation of the webhook response in LP ?
<cjwatson> toan_: Maybe recipes are not the right tool for you.  All that recipes are is a convenience for building source packages; you can always build the source packages yourself and upload them directly to a PPA
<cjwatson> daker: What exactly do you mean, and which webhook?
<daker> cjwatson: like when i setup a webhook, what will LP push to the specified url ?
<toan_> cjwatson, the problem is that I do not want to do it myself, i want to whole process to be automated and it will build for all distributions/architures
<cjwatson> daker: Ah, you mean the webhook request
<cjwatson> daker: https://help.launchpad.net/API/Webhooks
<daker> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjwatson> toan_: Then your choices are (a) arrange for bzr imports of all the git repositories you need (b) wait for both git recipes and git imports to be implemented (c) wait for git recipes to be implemented, and then set up something external that pushes git mirrors of the repositories you need to LP
<toan_> cjwatson, yeah, i will wait for git-recipe; in the meantime, i will build the packages manually then push them to the PPA repo
<nacc> have a (hopefully) quick query about the autobuild service... Logs at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/234639697/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.phpab_1.21.0-1~ppaubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz ... I'd like to use the pkg-php-tools in the PPA itself (as specified in the overrides), but it trips a GPG error so it seems to not be using the PPA's package?
<cjwatson> The GPG error is a harmless cosmetic thing
<cjwatson> We disable verification anyway since it's entirely within our infrastructure
<nacc> cjwatson: ok, that's what i wondered about
<cjwatson> "but it is not going to be installed" generally indicates that the package in question is available but that one of its dependencies is uninstallable
<nacc> cjwatson: ok, i'll try and see why it's happening
<nacc> thanks
 * cjwatson is looking
<cjwatson> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14577102/
<cjwatson> nacc: looks to me like a problem with various things still built against php5
<nacc> cjwatson: hrm, interesting ... ill try and resolve that!
<nacc> thanks for the pointer
<cjwatson> chdist is really handy
<nacc> cjwatson: yeah, i've used it, but not thought about it this way! very useful!
<nacc> cjwatson: ok, so i'm now rather confused; i can manually install php-cli, php-json and php-pear from xenial + ppa in my chroot; and chdist also resolves the dependenciees for all 3 packages fine
<nacc> cjwatson: that is, i don't get the same errors you did
<nacc> cjwatson: chdist apt-get php7 install pkg-php-tools ... Need to get 127 MB/157 MB of archives...
<cjwatson> nacc: you need to add phpunit as well
<nacc> cjwatson: oh i see!
<cjwatson> nacc: that's why I explicitly listed all the build-deps there - you have build-deps that conflict with each other, indirectly
<nacc> got it
<cjwatson> that is definitely a confusing situation to be in and it unfortunately takes some practice to get apt to be helpful here ...
<nacc> feels like that message could be clearer, but that's neither here nor there :)(
<nacc> yep, thanks for the tip!
<cjwatson> yeah, it's difficult to extract this from apt without human intelligence :-/
<cjwatson> one of these days we might stick dose-builddebcheck into the loop
<toan_> cjwatson, what's the point of having a project like this on LP:  https://launchpad.net/efl, it has no sourcecode, be better if it was an imported project from git... it looks useless to me
<toan_> i can't really write a recipe to pull from it, just curious why!
<cjwatson> toan_: Anyone can create a project, so many people do.
<cjwatson> Some of them are not very useful.
<cjwatson> But we don't generally intervene unless asked by the project owners or unless it causes an actual problem of some kind.
<cjwatson> Not least because if we spent time doing that we'd never have time for anything else ...
#launchpad 2016-01-20
<toan_> I got an error while building wireshark for precise, the error is: Note, selecting 'libcap-dev' instead of 'libcap2-dev'; how can I edit the control file to auto substitue if libcap2-dev is not available
<toan_> ref: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/234722696/buildlog.txt.gz
<cjwatson> toan_: that is not the error
<cjwatson> E: Build-Depends dependency for wireshark cannot be satisfied because the package libsbc-dev cannot be found
<cjwatson> toan_: ^- that is the error
<cjwatson> toan_: you can say "libsbc-dev | some-other-package" in Build-Depends
<toan_> cjwatson, how would i be able to fix that for precise?
<toan_> gotcha
<cjwatson> toan_: if it's literally just "and ignore it if it doesn't exist", then you could do something like "libsbc-dev | base-files"
<toan_> cjwatson, that's a good trick,
<toan_> cjwatson, ** stupid question ***, but why doesn't ubuntu create a jailed root environment for each dist/arch, with built in cross compilers so that people like me can cross build locally, instead having to rely on the automated build system
<toan_> something like pbuilder but for different dist/arch.
<cjwatson> toan_: You mean like "mk-sbuild --target <other architecture>"?
<cjwatson> toan_: Lots of build systems get cross-building wrong, though, and it requires careful setup of packaging metadata.  It's an ongoing project.
<toan_> i've never used mk-sbuild before; but the idea is being able to do cross and cross native builds
<cjwatson> Well, you can do that in many cases.
<cjwatson> I think I pointed you at the SimpleSbuild wiki page before, and it's a variation on that.
<toan_> IC, i'll look into it...
<cjwatson> In fact, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild even briefly documents this (albeit under the "ARM" section) and links to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CrossBuilding for more.
<toan_> cjwatson, ** if there's no LP's build system, that's how I would setup my system for different targets....
<toan_> cjwatson, on another note, Ubuntu has been packaging enlightenment windows manager version e17 or so, that's really old... and obsolete... it lacks so much features... what does it take for ubuntu to consider packaging e20?
<toan_> when i say packaging, i mean to for ubuntu to supply e20 as a default install
<cjwatson> toan_: No idea, I have nothing to do with that stuff.
<toan_> the reason i am asking because I use/test/fix the mainstream version of e20 everyday; i would like it be used by more people to help out w/ the process
<toan_> OK!
<cjwatson> I hear there is a bug reporting system though. :-)
<toan_> cjwatson, yeah, phab!  it is a very good system.
<cjwatson> I was kind of thinking of the Ubuntu one, hosted on Launchpad. :-P
<toan_> the only time i use LP to report a bug is when there's a kernel bug, other than that, i normally go directly to the developer..
<cjwatson> Which is where you report problems with Ubuntu.
<toan_> LP=LP is
<dobey> toan_: e17 is just synced from debian, so you probably want to get in contact with debian devs and get things updated there; then it can just be synced to ubuntu
<toan_> dobey, thanks
<andyrock> https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/unity/unity-sn/+merge/283322
<andyrock> in this MP lp fails to properly take a branch as a prerequisite
<andyrock> someone knows why?
<cjwatson> andyrock: the list of unmerged commits looks right to me; can you explain exactly what you think is wrong?
<cjwatson> ah, I see, the diff is rather longer than it ought to be
<cjwatson> andyrock: (experimenting locally)
<cjwatson> andyrock: Right, so you last merged the prerequisite branch a little while ago, when its last common ancestor with lp:unity was the revision didrocks@ubuntu.com-20151215094829-ak3cb1ins5pbvc75; since then, the prereq branch has had newer trunk revisions merged into it, but I think the criss-cross merging is confusing the least common ancestor algorithm in use by LP and it still thinks that that same revision is the LCA even given that ...
<cjwatson> ... prereq branch
<cjwatson> andyrock: I would suggest that you try "bzr merge lp:~3v1n0/unity/launcher-filemanager-integration", resolve conflicts, commit, and push; I think that may work around it.  If not, then I would suggest reconstructing your branch by branching from the launcher-filemanager-integration branch directly and adding your commit on top, rather than by branching lp:unity and then merging that branch
<andyrock> cjwatson: thanks!
#launchpad 2016-01-21
<yingjun> hi, is it possible to config the local launchpad to use an external openid provider other than the test one?
<yingjun> anyone?
<yingjun> help
<nerochiaro> hi everyone, i need a bit of help with git support in lp. I cloned the repo for a project (which I don't own) and i want to submit a merge proposal to it following the instructions here: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git -- when I try to do "git remote add origin lp:~myname/projectname" it tells me "fatal: origin already exists". What does  that mean ?
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/~cloudware/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/cpc/+build/49488 doesn't look like it's getting queued; I thought I had asked #webops to do all the right +admin and +edit things, but I must have missed a step.
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Could you take a look (at your leisure) and let me know what I missed out so I can amend my documentation? :)
<Odd_Bloke> nerochiaro: So git supports multiple remotes, which are remote git repositories that it knows about and will fetch information about.
<Odd_Bloke> nerochiaro: 'origin' is the default remote, and is configured by git when you do the git clone.
<Odd_Bloke> nerochiaro: So at the moment origin will be pointing at the project's repo.
<Odd_Bloke> nerochiaro: You can either edit .git/config in your repository to modify that, or you can run 'git remote rm
<Odd_Bloke> Sorry.
<Odd_Bloke> nerochiaro: 'git remote rm origin' to get to a point with no remotes.
<nerochiaro> Odd_Bloke: I managed to get things working for now by pushing my branch directly with  git push git+ssh://me@git.launchpad.net/~me/project
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Oh, that build now looks like it is getting queued; did you change anything or was I just being impatient?
<Odd_Bloke> nerochiaro: :)  You could now 'git remote add me git+ssh://me@git.launchpad.net/~me/project', if you wanted.
<nerochiaro> Odd_Bloke: oh, i see, that makes sense.
<nerochiaro> Odd_Bloke: thanks
<Odd_Bloke> :)
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: I didn't touch anything
<cjwatson> (late start today)
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Ack; sorry for the false alarm. :)
<jonathon> Hi! I'm having issues building a QT5 package [1] - it appears to be trying to build debug symbols (and failing), no matter the PPA [2] settings. I'm missing something but don't know what... [1]  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/234811300/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.qtmultimedia-opensource-src_5.4.1-1ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04.1york3_BUILDING.txt.gz [2] https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/qt5test
<cjwatson> jonathon: That's unrelated to debug symbols.  The .symbols file is an ABI manifest
<cjwatson> jonathon: See dpkg-gensymbols(1), deb-symbols(5)
<jonathon> Ah, now that's interesting: "Furthermore if the difference
<jonathon>        is too significant, it will even fail (you can customize how much difference you can tolerate, see the -c option)."
<cjwatson> jonathon: The added symbols are only a warning (unless you pass a -c<number> option to change it, but you haven't done so here); the bit that's an error is what appears after "dpkg-gensymbols: warning: some symbols or patterns disappeared in the symbols file: see diff output below"
<cjwatson> jonathon: well, in fact, only the one symbol that's disappeared
<cjwatson> - _ZTV28QSGVideoNodeFactoryInterface@Base 5.3.0-1ubuntu2
<cjwatson> +#MISSING: 5.4.1-1ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04.1york3# _ZTV28QSGVideoNodeFactoryInterface@Base 5.3.0-1ubuntu2
<cjwatson> Which c++filt says is "vtable for QSGVideoNodeFactoryInterface@Base"
<cjwatson> You can do something like this to ignore it if you're absolutely sure that's what you want to do:
<cjwatson> override_dh_makeshlibs:
<cjwatson>         dh_makeshlibs -- -c0
<cjwatson> But it's usually better to investigate why it's failing, and -c0 would definitely raise eyebrows in a package targeted at the primary archive (which I realise this isn't)
<jonathon> Thank you - that's helpful :)
<jonathon> I'll try the "-c0" approach, I only need these packages as build-deps at the moment
<ari-tczew> hello
<ari-tczew> can anyone point me up, how to fix a bug about failed to upload @ PPA? kraft-dbgsym_0.59-1~ppa01_i386.deb: control file lists name as 'kraft-dbgsym', which isn't in changes file.
<maxb> If you're uploading to PPAs, you shouldn't be uploading .deb files at all
<ari-tczew> maxb: I didn
<ari-tczew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14591375/
<ari-tczew> there were no .deb files uploaded.
<maxb> Maybe grep your .changes and .dsc for 'dbgsym' ?
<ari-tczew> maxb: there is nothing about dbgsym
<maxb> then I have no idea
<bdmurray> Why is changes file url empty for https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+sourcepub/5018924?
<maxb> The version implies it could be a sync from Debian, in which case it seems natural that there would be no changes file?
<bdmurray> Oh, the build interface says "Will be None if the build was imported by Gina." but doesn't for spph.
<dobey> ari-tczew: what ppa?
<ari-tczew> dobey: https://launchpad.net/~ari-tczew/+archive/ubuntu/testing/+packages / kraft
<dobey> ari-tczew: ok, make a bug against launchpad project in launchpad then i guess
<cjwatson> one sec
<ari-tczew> dobey: done, bug 1536744
<ubot5> bug 1536744 in Launchpad itself "Failed to upload: INFO *.deb: control file lists name as '*-dbgsym', which isn't in changes file." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1536744
<cjwatson> I don't think it's an LP bug, but I guess I'll reply in the bug now
<ari-tczew> cjwatson: thanks for your time
<cjwatson> ari-tczew: replied in the bug, but for the record in this channel, that was due to building with a buggy version of debhelper, since fixed; retries succeed
<ari-tczew> cjwatson: Indeed. debhelper has been merged yesterday. does it mean that we have in xenial enabled autotools-dev as default?
<cjwatson> ari-tczew: dunno
<cjwatson> you could check :)
<ari-tczew> cjwatson: there is something in the changelog:
<ari-tczew>   * dh_update_autotools_config: New helper to update config.sub
<ari-tczew>     and config.guess.
<ari-tczew>   * dh: Run dh_update_autotools_config before dh_auto_configure.
<ari-tczew>     (Closes: #733045)
<ari-tczew>   * d/control: Add dependency on autotools-dev for the new
<ari-tczew>     dh_update_autotools_config tool.
<cjwatson> ari-tczew: I get that, but you now know as much as I do
#launchpad 2016-01-22
<rbasak> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git says "https://code.launchpad.net/~OWNER/PROJECT/+git/REPOSITORY This identifies a repository for an upstream project.
<rbasak> "
<rbasak> I'm a little confused by this. To create and push from the git client, do I "git remote add lp lp:~OWNER/PROJECT/+git/REPOSITORY"?
<Faux> git remote add lp https://code.launchpad.net/~OWNER/PROJECT/+git/REPOSITORY
<rbasak> Because for example we've been pushing to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-dev/ubuntu/+source/logwatch/+git/logwatch, but in that case the git push URL is git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-dev/ubuntu/+source/logwatch and +git doesn't appear there.
<Faux> In that case, totally ignore me.
<rbasak> So I tried git remote add lp lp:~racb/drain
<rbasak> Where drain is not a probject but just a random unrelated repository
<rbasak> But I get fatal: remote error: Project 'drain' does not exist.
<rbasak> So what is the git push URL for a "personal" repository with no particular connection to any project or package?
<cjwatson> lp:~racb/+git/drain
<cjwatson> +git is not present in all git URLs
<rbasak> cjwatson: OK, so that makes sense to me from the docs. But then why does the logwatch package in ~ubuntu-server-dev example not have +git in it?
<rbasak> (because the docs do)
<cjwatson> rbasak: alias
<rbasak> Ah, OK.
<rbasak> Thanks
<cjwatson> rbasak: ~ubuntu-server-dev/ubuntu/+source/logwatch identifies the default repository for that distribution source package, the fully-qualified unique name of which is ~ubuntu-server-dev/ubuntu/+source/logwatch/+git/logwatch
<cjwatson> rbasak: personal (like +junk in bzr) repositories don't have the concept of a default repository, so they always contain +git
<rbasak> cjwatson: I see. That helps me make a mental model of what's going on, thanks.
<rbasak> (I pushed to ~racb/+git/drain successfully)
<cjwatson> the web UI tries to shorten git push URLs and such when it can, but it currently doesn't do that for its own URLs (i.e. those on code.launchpad.net) for complicated reasons
<rbasak> Got it, thanks. BTW, thanks again for the git support. It's been solid for me so far, and our team has just started using git merge proposals for merge reviews.
<cjwatson> Ah, excellent.  OLS is using it a bit more for some new projects, and hopefully we'll get LP itself onto it soon.
<su_v> on-going spam wave in https://answers.launchpad.net/inkscape (~950 spam questions) - TIA for suspending the accounts and hiding their questions.
 * cjwatson catches up with the spam attack
#launchpad 2016-01-24
<desiderantes> Hello
<desiderantes> is it possible to get the source package used in a ppa?
<dobey> desiderantes: they are published and you can download them from the PPA's page on launchpad under "View package details" link, or if you have the deb-src line for the PPA added to your system, apt-get source can pull from there as well
<desiderantes> thanks dobey
#launchpad 2017-01-16
<wxl> cjwatson: ok, got a project going on, but how to i import the existing repo? ~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation appears to be invalid
<wxl> cjwatson: i realize i can import the repo in several ways, but i'd much rather link to the existing one so we don't have to change our typical workflow too much
<wgrant> wxl: ~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation isn't in any project (there's no project or package between the owner and +git).
<wgrant> wxl: If you want it to be the default branch for a project, you'll have to move it into that project.
<wxl> wgrant: in other words, there's no way to import a git repo that isn't already in a project into the project? seems… strange. i guess the only solution is pushing it as a new repo?
<cjwatson> wxl: You've entirely misread what wgrant told you.
<cjwatson> wxl: Go to https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation and you can set its project (which will change its URL).
<cjwatson> wxl: Er, https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/+edit that is
<wxl> OH derp thanks :)
<bgaifullin> Hi all, I cannot login to my launchpad account. When I try to login I see this error " OOPS-10c80cbb241d03d11c255cfadbf3ac76"
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-10c80cbb241d03d11c255cfadbf3ac76
<bgaifullin> I think issue is related to that I had 2 accounts on ubuntu one
<bgaifullin> I already wrote about this issue, unfortunately it is not resolved yet
<bgaifullin> first account has email gaifullinbf@gmail.com, second bgaifullin@mirantis.com
<bgaifullin> need to remove account bgaifullin@mirantis.com,
<bgaifullin> can anybody help with this issue?
<cjwatson> bgaifullin: will look into it for you in a moment - need coffee first
<bgaifullin> cjwatson, thanks :)
<cjwatson> bgaifullin: Which of the two Launchpad usernames would you rather keep?
<bgaifullin> gaifullinbf@gmail.com
<bgaifullin> this one
<cjwatson> That's an email address, not a username.
<bgaifullin> I do not know username, :(
<cjwatson> The older of the two Launchpad accounts in fact has both email addresses attached to it.
<bgaifullin> I only know email address
<bgaifullin> and one login user name
<cjwatson> The older is bgaifullin, the newer (which is not yet active in Launchpad) is bulat.gaifullin
<bgaifullin> need to keep bulat.gaifullin
<cjwatson> It'll end up with both email addresses attached to it either way
<bgaifullin> cjwatson, can you check that bgaifullin has email address bgaifullin@mirantis.com
<cjwatson> You can remove the one you don't want once you can log in
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/~bgaifullin has both bgaifullin@mirantis.com and  gaifullinbf@gmail.com
<bgaifullin> yep
<cjwatson> So you want us to merge bgaifullin into bulat.gaifullin, so that only bulat.gaifullin remains?
<bgaifullin> I do not access to email bgaifullin@mirantis.com, since I change my job
<bgaifullin> yes
<bgaifullin> I already did the same action with my account in gerrit
<cjwatson> bgaifullin: Try logging in again now?
<bgaifullin> cjwatson, ok
<bgaifullin> cjwatson, it works now, thank you
<cjwatson> bgaifullin: Once you're logged in you can go to https://launchpad.net/~/+editemails and remove the old address
<cjwatson> Great
<bgaifullin> cjwatson, ok, I will remove the old one
<acheronuk> is it possible to get s390x temporarily enabled on kubuntu applications staging ppa so we can test to if Qt 5.7.1 also needs a change on that architecture to avoid build failure when building KDE apps?s?
<acheronuk> ref bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1656431
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1656431 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Some KDE applications 16.10 FTbFS with Qt 5.7.1 on arm64 and ppc64el" [Undecided,New]
<acheronuk> as comments there say,  s390x may also be affected
<acheronuk> cjwatson: if you happne to have a sec ^^^
<acheronuk> or wgrant etc
<cjwatson> acheronuk: Sorry, that can't be done; we don't have adequate virtualisation capabilities on our s390x builders yet (hopefully soonish), and so at the moment s390x PPA builds may only be enabled for Canonical employees.
<acheronuk> cjwatson: ok. understood. thanks for replying
 * acheronuk goes looking for a canonical job application form to send cjwatson  
<acheronuk> ;)
 * cjwatson <- not a hiring manager any more thank goodness
<acheronuk> I would never want that job in any comany
<acheronuk> *company
#launchpad 2017-01-17
<chrisccoulson> I keep hitting timeouts when trying to change the status of bug 1642318
<ubot5> bug 1642318 in Oxide 1.20 "arm64 xenial build fails" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642318
<chrisccoulson> eg, OOPS-b934e904c973aef61ebf56fe65fbb54e
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-b934e904c973aef61ebf56fe65fbb54e
<chrisccoulson> NM, it's working now
#launchpad 2017-01-18
<himcesjf> Whom to contact for launchpad account issues?
<caraka> There is a certain kind of bug you can file for account requests not handled by the faq. I just woke up sorry - it's inhere somewhere. https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faqs
<himcesjf> Hey caraka. Morning! I have a username issue
<himcesjf> I accidentally created a new launchpad account assuming that I don't have one but I had one.
<himcesjf> And chose username of my choice
<himcesjf> Later I realised that I have an account so I deleted my new account and with that I lost my username
<himcesjf> I am unable to change username on my new account even when the account related to the desired username is permanently deleted
<caraka> I don;t know if it's covered in the faq, but you can just delete the new account and carry on, or you can merge them. I only know this because I watched cjwatson talk someone through it about 3 days ago. :D
<himcesjf> er, I deleted my new account and I am unable to change username on my old account*
<himcesjf> I don't see it in FAQs
<caraka> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/569
<dobey> i don't think you can delete accounts on launchpad. it sounds like what you did was cancel the account on login.ubuntu.com, but the launchpad "person" still exists
<caraka> ^ Here's someone with far more brains than I.
<dobey> you can deactivate an account on launchpad, and i think that usually results in the username for it being changed to foo-deactivated from foo
<dobey> but from what you said, it sounds like you probably deleted/canceled the ubuntu login account side, and not on launchpad
<cjwatson> himcesjf: I'm not working today, but email me details of the affected accounts (cjwatson@canonical.com) and I'll get it sorted out for you.  I'll expect to be able to email you on the email address associated with the account to verify that you own it.
<cjwatson> himcesjf: I expect dobey's right and that the Launchpad part of the account still exists, though.  In that case you can follow the FAQ entry above to merge them.
<cjwatson> himcesjf: So that's https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Merging; please try that before resorting to emailing me.
#launchpad 2017-01-19
<himcesjf> cjwatson: More than merging account, my concern is to retain the username lost with deleted account!
<himcesjf> cjwatson: I'll mail you and yes, you can verify
<cjwatson> himcesjf: merging the accounts is a necessary part of this
<acheronuk> cjwatson: I assume no-one has had the free time to look at? bug #1655298
<ubot5> bug 1655298 in launchpad-buildd "Indefinite build hangs during python tests of gpgme1.0 v1.8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655298
<acheronuk> I know you will all be busy, so that may get bumped to the back of work queues
<cjwatson> I'm afraid not
<acheronuk> Ok
<himcesjf> cjwatson: While attempting to merge accounts on https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge I got "The duplicate is not a valid person or team." error
<cjwatson> himcesjf: I can look but only if I know the usernames
<himcesjf> Do you mind talking in PM?
<cjwatson> That's fine
<cjwatson> Should be sorted now
<himcesjf> Yep, thanks for your help and time cjwatson
<tjaalton> hi, how do I create a git repo for a team that I'm an admin on?
<tjaalton> of
<tjaalton> lp:~USER/PROJECT just says project does not exist
<tjaalton> err, lp:~team/project
<tjaalton> when trying to git push
<wgrant> tjaalton: Does the project exist?
<tjaalton> well, no
<tjaalton> that's what I'm trying to create
<wgrant> The project needs to exist before you can give it a git repository.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/projects/+new
<tjaalton> it needs to be an "upstream" project before it can be cloned under a team?
<wgrant> Can you explain your use case?
<wgrant> It's not an upstream project, it's just a project.
<tjaalton> I want to get a git repo that a team owns
<wgrant> It might be upstream from Ubuntu, but that's Ubuntu's perspective.
<wgrant> That's a means to an end, not a use case.
<wgrant> Is this a new piece of software?
<tjaalton> kinda
<tjaalton> bunch of scripts for hwe stack handling
<wgrant> Sounds like a project to me.
<wgrant> You could use lp:~team/+git/some-junk-repo-name, which is the git equivalent of a bzr +junk branch, but that's usually a mistake.
<wgrant> If more than one person is working on something it almost always makes sense to have a project.
<tjaalton> so a team can't share something like lp:~team/project?
<wgrant> Having a git repository in a project requires the project to first exist.
<wgrant> If the project exists then what you suggest is totally possible.
<tjaalton> or should I put '~team/project' in the project creator url?
<wgrant> Recall that LP projects are a global namespace. They're not scoped by team.
<tjaalton> okay
<wgrant> A team may own a repository inside a project.
<wgrant> but the top level object is still https://launchpad.net/PROJECt.
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> got it
<wgrant> There are two key distinctions from the GitHub model:
<tjaalton> I'm more used to git.debian.org model :)
<wgrant>  - Since LP isn't just about code, the code repository is not the top level object -- the project is at the top, and it may contain multiple code repositories, one of which may be referred to as lp:PROJECT.
<wgrant>  - LP projects are globally namespaced and multiple users/teams may participate, unlike GitHub where there's no central location and everything is namespaced under a person or team.
<wgrant> s/person or team/user or org/
#launchpad 2017-01-20
<crass> Any ideas on why this git build is failing? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/303164539/buildlog.txt.gz
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: libtorrent-rasterbar> Apologies, looking back on it after being away for a week, it probably wasn't the right thing to say. I won't do it again, sorry.
<crass> I'm trying to use this branch in a recipe: https://code.launchpad.net/~crass/+git/packaging/+ref/codecrypt.daily-packaging, but launchpad keeps saying its not a branch on launchpad. I've tried both lp:~crass/+git/packaging and https://git.launchpad.net/~crass/+git/packaging. What am I missing or is this a bug?
<wgrant> crass: Which recipe?
<crass> wgrant: https://code.launchpad.net/~crass/+recipe/codecrypt-daily
<crass> the code won't even save, so you'll see the wrong nest-part line
<wgrant> crass: You're running into https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1623924.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1623924 in Launchpad itself "Source package recipes prefer Bazaar when lp:$foo alias is VCS-ambiguous" [High,Triaged]
<wgrant> crass: Because lp:codecrypt is configured for both Bazaar and Git, the recipe is still assuming that the lp:codecrypt reference is to the Bazaar branch, so the Git repository that you explicitly referenced is invalid.
<wgrant> The workaround described in the bug is probably appropriate for your case here; you probably don't need lp:codecrypt to work for Bazaar any more, so you can remove that alias.
<crass> the error its giving me is about the packing repo in the nest-part line not the lp:codecrypt line. You're still saying its the 2nd line?
<wgrant> crass: A recipe must be either entirely bzr or git. Since lp:codecrypt is ambiguous, due to the bug I mentioned it's resolving to the bzr branch, so when it tries to look up the second line it tries to find a matching bzr branch and fails.
<wgrant> If you remove the lp:codecrypt bzr alias, it will resolve to git and so the whole recipe will be git and it will be fine.
<crass> ok, I'll try that real quick
<crass> wgrant: still getting "lp:~crass/+git/packaging is not a branch on Launchpad."
<wgrant> crass: You may have to create a fresh recipe after all -- it still might not like to switch the recipe's type.
<crass> did create a new one, but had a bug in it. Now its accepting it... lets see if it builds :)
<wgrant> Great.
<crass> git recipe libtorrent-daily uses {latest-tag}, but 0.13.4 is being substituted, not 0.13.6 as can be verified by looking at the tag dates. Am I missing something here?
<teward> any Launchpad admins around to nuke some spam?
<sigmavirus> teward: you can probably post some links and they'll get to it when they come back
<teward> yeah but that's about equal to spreading the spam :P
<cjwatson> teward: I'm here briefly, but also allergic to requests for "anyone here to help" without details
<crass> cjwatson: my git recipe libtorrent-daily uses {latest-tag}, but 0.13.4 is being substituted, not 0.13.6 as can be verified by looking at the tag dates. Am I missing something here? (https://code.launchpad.net/~crass/+recipe/libtorrent-daily)
<cjwatson> crass: Can't look today, sorry, on leave
<crass> oh, no problem, I misinterpreted your comment above
<cjwatson> You can poke about in git-build-recipe if you want to investigate - LatestTagVariable does that job IIRC
<crass> ok, thanks
<teward> yay for flaky internet
<teward> cjwatson: if you're still around, https://answers.launchpad.net/teward-ppas/+question/444988 needs nuked (spam)
<cjwatson> teward: Done.  (Please don't comment on spam questions, it can confuse things)
<crass> are ppa dependencies only build dependencies? I'd like a mechanism where dependent ppas get packages automatically added to the ppa. Can this be done?
<ShakespeareFan00> IS it busted?
<ShakespeareFan00> https://bugs.launchpad.net/inkscape/+bug/1655483 didn't load for me
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1655483 in Inkscape "Inkscape 0.92 line space problem with text of Inkscape 0.91" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> looks like it loads fine. and the bot got it via the api. did you get a timeout error?
<dobey> they happen sometimes and usually waiting a minute and reloading will get it loaded
<ShakespeareFan00> Question
<ShakespeareFan00> How do I change my e-mail address?
<ShakespeareFan00> dobey:  How do I change my email address for Launchpad?
<crass> ShakespeareFan00: go to the user page in launchpad and under the email section click "Change email settings"
#launchpad 2017-01-21
<dobey> err, if you want to change your login e-mail though, you have to also change it on login.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> dobey: It's mostly not necessary, since you can log in using any of your addresses.
<cjwatson> crass: No such mechanism exists, sorry.
<dobey> cjwatson: right, but you have to add it on login.ubuntu.com right. after the account is created, the addresses in lp don't get synced back to SSO do they, if you change them?
<cjwatson> dobey: I haven't specifically tested, but SSO has a slony mirror of the relevant LP tables so AFAIK it's meant to keep that in sync ...
<cjwatson> never needed to look into the details
<dobey> ah ok
<cjwatson> certainly my SSO account has all my addresses without manual action, and I *think* some of them postdate SSO existing ...
<cjwatson> icbw
<crass> looks like there's a bug in the git importer, its finding lots of branches that shouldn't be there... http://launchpadlibrarian.net/303309265/crass-wireshark-+git-HEAD.log
<cjwatson> crass: It's basically just a straight clone and push.  What do you mean "shouldn't be there"?
<cjwatson> crass: Those tags are in the source repository or it wouldn't find them.
<cjwatson> crass: The import failure is https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1642699 though.  I started on a fix but something's wrong with my fix, so I need to debug that ...
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1642699 in Launchpad itself "git-to-git import from gerrit with many changes "fails"" [High,In progress]
#launchpad 2017-01-22
<ifohancroft> How do I deactivate a launchpad account for which I have already deleted the Ubuntu One account? I can't sign in with the ubuntu one account
<ifohancroft> Will it work if I create a new Ubuntu One account with the same e-mail and then go to launchpad to login or will it create me a new launchpad account?
<ifohancroft> I am speaking about launchpad.net
<ifohancroft> Apparently creating a new Ubuntu One account with the same e-mail didn't work. Now every time I try to login, it gives me: Oops! Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. We've recorded what happened, and we'll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience. (Error ID: OOPS-2d07196828e1132199fd891ea1d90de6)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-2d07196828e1132199fd891ea1d90de6
<ifohancroft> Anyways, I've changed my Ubuntu One e-mail and will use Launchpad with the new account/email. May I please get the launchpad account IFo Hancroft (username personal-k) deleted?
<ifohancroft> Here's the URL for the user/account I'd like deleted: https://launchpad.net/~personal-k I can confirm the e-mail is mine or if you can give me any other way to sign into it besides Ubuntu One I can delete/deactive it myself?
<ifohancroft> Or just merge it to my current account https://launchpad.net/~ifohancroft ? so my old becomes part of my new and previous comments come to my new but details and stuff remain as on my new?
<ifohancroft> Nevermind. I find a way to request account merge and confirm the account is mine.
<ifohancroft> Thank you everyone
#launchpad 2018-01-15
<acheronuk> happy Monday. any news on non x86 builders?
<cjwatson> when we have news we'll post it
<acheronuk> right. sorry
<juliank> The keepassxc developers noticed last week that libgcrypt20 takes 20-30 minutes to build on Launchpad (last upload  last year in ubuntu took 30 mins) . It takes about 3 mins on the Debian buildds, and the same on their machines. Other packages do not suffer such a slowdown. Anyone knows what's going on? ( cjwatson? )
<cjwatson> juliank: The build isn't really instrumented enough for me to be able to tell.  My best guess would be that the Debian buildds have hardware entropy support and perhaps our VMs don't.
<cjwatson> Or something along those lines.
<juliank> cjwatson: That's what I guessed too.
<cjwatson> If it only affects a few packages it's probably relatively low on our list.  Feel free to file a launchpad-buildd bug for the backlog ...
<cjwatson> Conceivably related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/1655298 ?  Dunno
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1655298 in launchpad-buildd "Indefinite build hangs during python tests of gpgme1.0 v1.8" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> (but that's in key generation, so seems at least somewhat likely)
<cjwatson> We could shove haveged into the guest I suppose, though there may be a better way
<cjwatson> Or possibly we just need to make sure that virtio-rng is loaded
<cjwatson> https://wiki.openstack.org/wiki/LibvirtVirtioRng may be the thing
<juliank> cjwatson: Sounds like it, yeah
<vila> cjwatson: qastaging is... not dead !
<vila> cjwatson: it already survived -c128 twice (but really it's more probably ~20/30 concurrent tests) so it's wayyyy better (it used to die at -c10/12)
<cjwatson> vila: yep, it just got a new DB
<cjwatson> good to know!  what are you doing with qastaging in general, anyway?
<vila> cjwatson: I'm all set ;-)
<vila> hacking a refactored ols-jenkaas which includes testing landing git/bzr MPs
<vila> some sort of lp integration tests ;-)
#launchpad 2018-01-16
<ricotz> hi, are the non-x86 builders in "hard freeze" or are there exceptions possible?
<cjwatson> ricotz: Exceptions are possible, though I may well want to review diffs.
<ricotz> cjwatson, hi, I see, I currently have two packages which are
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-aurora/+sourcepub/8722307/+listing-archive-extra
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/8721286/+listing-archive-extra
<ricotz> reviewing the diffs is a bit difficult :(
<cjwatson> I may have to pass on those for the time being.  I have no realistic prospect of reviewing them.
<ricotz> alright
<ricotz> regarding the firefox beta it is the same as last week, just that is the first "tag" in the 59 cycle
<ricotz> is there an ETA for the non-x86 builders to be available again?
 * rbasak doesn't see an ETA in the topic.
<cjwatson> I'd be extremely happy if we had an ETA
<cjwatson> AIUI blocked on kernels, basically
<acheronuk> AIUI?
<acheronuk> oh, gotcha. never mind
<ricotz> cjwatson, ok, I will try to be patient
<juliank> cjwatson: You can start modifying launchpad to emit by-hash InRelease files now, support is coming shortly ;)   PoC: https://github.com/Debian/apt/compare/master...julian-klode:inrelease-path?expand=1
<cjwatson> juliank: Coo, thanks, that looks promising.  So that'd be inrelease-path=by-hash/SHA256/... ?
<cjwatson> We'd still need to work out how that can sensibly be dispatched via livefs builds
<juliank> cjwatson: Yeah. Currently it falls back to Release and Release.gpg if it does not find that, I think I should disable that.
<acheronuk> cjwatson: does this ppa have a -ve score bonus? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<acheronuk> if so, could it be put back on parity with? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable
<cjwatson> They both have small negative scores; stable has -10, unstable has -1
<cjwatson> Makes it less likely to swamp the build farm
<cjwatson> I've set stable to -1
<acheronuk> cjwatson: yes, I get that was the idea. thanks, as at the moment it makes a lot of the 'stable' ones hit our CI timeout and go red as a fail on jenkins
<acheronuk> normally it was not much of a bother
<acheronuk> thank you
<cjwatson> np
#launchpad 2018-01-17
<cjwatson> rbasak: Regarding your query about by-hash a couple of weeks ago, the answer is that the "by-hash" directory lives immediately alongside the files being hashed, so http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/by-hash/SHA256/ currently only contains the Contents-* files.  You'll find Sources* in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/source/by-hash/SHA256/, for example.
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks, i'll integrate that into our code
<daniellimws> Hi, I am trying to add a provider for Ubuntu SSO to phab.lubuntu.me
<daniellimws> I've read through https://help.launchpad.net/API/SigningRequests which goes through the standard oauth procedure, and decided to implement this
<daniellimws> However, I've also saw this https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-isd-hackers/canonical-identity-provider/trunk/view/head:/docs/resources/token.txt which is rather unconventional as it asks for the username and password
<daniellimws> In any way, I believe the launchpad way would be more secure and a proper way to do it.
<daniellimws> However, is there any chance that the login.ubuntu.com way would be more advantageous?
<wgrant> daniellimws: The Launchpad API is only interesting if you want to authenticate to access Launchpad resources.
<wgrant> You want to use the OpenID provider on login.ubuntu.com (aka. SSO, aka. canonical-identity-provider)
<vila> Hi there !
<vila> It looks like the vcs backends for qastaging have issues. Is it known ?
<vila> (both bzr and git AFAICS)
<vila> https://code.qastaging.launchpad.net/~vila/ols-jenkaas-test-project/+git/approved-5759 for example
<daniellimws> wgrant, is there a good way to use oauth1, because phabricator currently doesnt support openid and it would be a large hassle to add them in
<wgrant> daniellimws: Ubuntu SSO only supports providing identity using OpenID (and SAML, in limited cases) today.
<daniellimws> wgrant, please correct me if I'm wrong, doesn't this document describe how to get an oauth1 token for ubuntu sso? https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-isd-hackers/canonical-identity-provider/trunk/view/head:/docs/resources/token.txt
<wgrant> daniellimws: That's an old API that's more designed for an app (originally the Ubuntu One file sync client) to change an Ubuntu One account's details without going through a web browser.
<daniellimws> wgrant, ok, thanks a lot for the help! :D
<vila> wgrant, cjwatson: So, re qastaging vcs issue earlier,  it looks like the bzr backend is ok but the git one still coughs. Known issue ?
<cjwatson> vila: There's something up with celery jobs, but I haven't quite worked out what yet.
<vila> cjwatson: ok, good enough for me, thanks.
#launchpad 2018-01-18
<Grorco> Hi guys, I'm not a professional by any means, but I love open source and know my way around python a bit. I'd like to try to help with debugging but not sure how to get started. Can anyone help me getting set up?
<blahdeblah> Grorco: Hang around for a while; the main devs are in EU time zones at the moment, so it might take a while for them to respond.
<Grorco> blahdeblah, cool thanks :)
<cjwatson> Grorco: Have you already looked through the relevant-to-you bits of https://dev.launchpad.net/ ?
<oSoMoN> is there an ETA for the availability of the arm* builders?
<cjwatson> Maaaaaaaaybe today.  But we'll see.
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, that's good news, thanks!
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, can I request an exception for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/63.0.3239.132-0ubuntu1 ?
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: Yep, primary archive stuff is usually OK.  Done.
<oSoMoN> cheers
<arpallet> Hi All,
<arpallet> I am trying to upload equivs-build to PPA. Is it possible ?
<arpallet> I see there is a bug related to it, https://askubuntu.com/questions/784796/ppa-upload-of-custom-kernel-package
<arpallet> Is it fixed ? Is there a support now to upload equivs-build
<cjwatson> arpallet: You can upload anything provided it's in the form of a source package.  We are never going to permit uploading binary packages directly
<cjwatson> (also, askubuntu posts are not bugs)
<cjwatson> Anyway, there seems to be an answer there that you could use
<cjwatson> Ah, though I guess equivs-build is really not very much like a kernel package
<arpallet> cjwatson: Sorry i pasted a wrong link there, this is the bug i was talking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/equivs/+bug/1374090
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1374090 in equivs (Ubuntu) "Add source building (for upload to a PPA)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<cjwatson> arpallet: So, we're never going to allow you to upload the result of equivs-build directly, but you can just run debuild -S in the directory that it leaves behind
<arpallet> equivs-build requires only control file, so i was having only control file for the package. Now as you said if i need to run debuild -S, there should be changelog and other required files. Is my understanding right ?
<cjwatson> equivs-build creates those and 
<cjwatson> Ah, but unfortunately it doesn't appear to leave the result behind
<cjwatson> Sorry, you'll have to either write an actual source package yourself, or hack equivs-build to not delete its build directory, or experiment with the suggested patch to equivs-build in that bug
<cjwatson> Since equivs-build is a single file, you could just copy it to your home directory and apply the patch locally
<arpallet> Thanks @cjwatson, i will try that
#launchpad 2018-01-19
<rjasuja> Hi, I am trying to add a custom kernel debian package to PPA.
<rjasuja> Build is successful, but it failed to upload. Any suggestions on what might have gone wrong ?
<arpallet1> @cjwatson I have one package which has BUILD_DEPENDS on ros-kinetic-catkin package, ros packages are available in ros.packages.org server
<arpallet1> How can i add that as build dependency while uploading to PPA
<arpallet1> http://packages.ros.org/ros/ubuntu/
<Jasem> How long is this limited capacity going to last for? There is no update on the Launchpad twitter feed.
<tsimonq2> Jasem: They don't know yet for sure.
<tsimonq2> Jasem: Right now if a build goes to the archive, you can ask for it to be promoted on a specific arch, but it's not widely available quite yet.
<cjwatson> arpallet1: You can only build-depend on packages that are in Launchpad; so you'd need to get the source packages from ros and rebuild it in a PPA on Launchpad, possibly recursively.
<cjwatson> rjasuja: Can you give us a URL to the failed build?
<ritul> cjwatson: here is the link https://launchpad.net/~rjasuja/+archive/ubuntu/temp-kernel/+build/14253053
<cjwatson> ritul,rjasuja: You're overriding the package version in a buggy way, no doubt something to do with the complicated kernel build system.  Grep your source tree for "4.4.76-aero-1.2-2", noting that the version that Launchpad thought it was building was actually 4.4.76-aero-1.2-4
#launchpad 2018-01-20
<jfmcarreira> heyyy guys
<jfmcarreira> any help on this error? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/354027644/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.playuver_0.18.1-1~ubuntu18.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cjwatson> jfmcarreira: Looks like half of the package is trying to do a multiarch filesystem layout and disagreeing with the other half.  https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/Implementation#CMake might help
<cjwatson> possibly you need to patch in that include
<cjwatson> (but I am very far from being a cmake expert)
<jfmcarreira> cjwatson: I already use CMAKE_INSTALL_LIBDIR
<jfmcarreira> do i need to replace "usr/lib/*/libPlaYUVerLib.so*" with "/usr/lib/*/libPlaYUVerLib.so*" ??
<jfmcarreira> add /
<cjwatson> I was pointing you at the include(GNUInstallDirs) stuff there
<cjwatson> from that document it seems that you need both
<cjwatson> you do not need the leading slask
<cjwatson> *slash
<jfmcarreira> cjwatson: is my .install correct? https://git.launchpad.net/playuver/tree/debian/libplayuver.install?h=debian-packaging-stable
<jfmcarreira> cjwatson: in my CMakelists i use "INSTALL(TARGETS PlaYUVerLib DESTINATION ${CMAKE_INSTALL_LIBDIR} )"
<cjwatson> Your .install seems fine.  Can you please reread the document I linked you to?
<cjwatson> It seems fairly clear.
<cjwatson> I can't help you further.
<jfmcarreira> cjwatson: thank you. I made minor changes to cmakelist and update dependency to debhelper (>=10.2.1)
<jfmcarreira> heyyy guys
<jfmcarreira> any help with this error https://launchpadlibrarian.net/354038580/buildlog_ubuntu-artful-amd64.playuver_0.18.1-1~ubuntu17.10.1_BUILDING.txt.gz?
<caraka> good mornng peeps! Any fresh rumours on when armhf building will resume?
#launchpad 2018-01-21
<kugel> hello. I'm unable to login to launchpad
<kugel> I successfully pass the ubuntu one login, but then get a server error
<mitya57> cjwatson: Hi, can you please unblock ppc64el and s390x builds in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3106/+packages?
<cjwatson> caraka: It resumed about 20 hours before you asked that :-)  But there's a long backlog
<cjwatson> kugel: Do you have an OOPS ID?  If so, please email it to feedback@launchpad.net with an explanation of what's going on, and we'll deal with it during the week when sysadmins are around
<caraka> thanks cjwatson, I found the tweet a couple of hours ago! All good, my latest build is at the end of that queue and I've purged all the no longer relevant build requests in the way.
 * cjwatson handles mitya57's request too, though they've /parted
<cjwatson> caraka: Thanks, that certainly won't hurt
<caraka> Yeah, I hadn't realised that some previous version builds were still waiting. oops. All gone now.
<cjwatson> I've occasionally contemplated superseding/cancelling such things automatically, but it's usually not a problem and I can imagine cases when it would be inconvenient to do so
<Jasem> Is there a way to batch-cancel pending builds? I have over 1000 pending and would like to cancel them without having to click on each one and cancel it!
<mitya57> cjwatson, thanks! sorry for parting, needed to restart my znc
<kugel> hello. I'm unable to login to launchpad. I successfully pass the ubuntu one login, but then get a server error.
<cjwatson> kugel: Do you have an OOPS ID?  If so, please email it to feedback@launchpad.net with an explanation of what's going on, and we'll deal with it during the week when sysadmins are around
<cjwatson> kugel: (I said the same thing to you about 13.5 hours ago - perhaps you missed it)
#launchpad 2019-01-14
<signed8bit> Any ETA on fixing "OpenID Provider Is Unavailable"?
<cjwatson> signed8bit: Not a bug I've heard of, so can't have an ETA for it.  Would need details.
<signed8bit> Ah, so just trying to login I am seeing that error. https://launchpad.net/+login
<signed8bit> "OpenID Provider Is Unavailable at This Time
<signed8bit> The openid provider was unavailable. Please try again in a moment."
<cjwatson> So it does.
<cjwatson> Some of my colleagues mentioned it in an internal channel, and it's nearly 8pm for me here, so I'll have to trust they're working on it.
<signed8bit> Thanks.
<cjwatson> Ah, looks like a certificate error
<cjwatson> Being worked on, hopefully shouldn't be too long
<signed8bit> Awesome, have a good evening.
<cjwatson> Seems to have got accidentally reverted to an expired version somehow
<cjwatson> Likewise
<cjwatson> signed8bit: It's fixed now, thanks
<signed8bit> Awesome thanks!
<cjwatson> Just the messenger :)
<cjwatson> (I was mostly watching netflix ...)
#launchpad 2019-01-15
<seb128> here there
<seb128> is launchpad known to have trouble atm? I'm getting timeout when trying to edit bugs
<seb128> ah, it's working again it seems
#launchpad 2019-01-16
<AquaL1te> can someone have a look at my account (aqual1te) in launchpad? there must be something wrong with it. everytime i login with it to report a bug on lauchpad (via ubuntu one): https://cloud.neobits.nl/s/kwYyTDTJxDDAsTH i created a new account testacc123, that one worked fine. so i guess i can rule out any problems on my side. what would be the best way to report this? without a launchpad account.
<cjwatson> AquaL1te: can do after this meeting
<AquaL1te> cjwatson: thank you! i'll stay online
<cjwatson> AquaL1te: You have a previous Launchpad account with the same email address.  (You must have deleted your login.{ubuntu.com,launchpad.net} account without deleting your Launchpad account.)  Do you want the old or the new username?
<AquaL1te> cjwatson: i would like to keep AquaL1te, but do you mean the user account 'testacc123'? because i did that because of this: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2355447 it didn't work for me. furthermore, this problem is going on for me for about 4 years. so not sure if the problem is really the 'testacc123'. but let's give it a try! i would like to keep the account 'aqual1te'
<cjwatson> I'll take this to /msg because personal data
<cjwatson> That forums poster has no idea about Launchpad operations and should have just asked us :)
<cjwatson> (To be fair I wouldn't expect most people to have such an idea ... just saying it's not an authoritative source)
<cjwatson> AquaL1te: You should be able to log in now.
<AquaL1te> cjwatson: perfect! thank you so much! now i can finally report some bugs again :)
<cjwatson> np
<teward> is there documentation anywhere on configuring dput-ng to upload to the PPAs?  Or do we have to use the older dput client/system?
<teward> i've got one system I want to push to a PPA that only has dput-ng on it :|
<cjwatson> teward: https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/en/man1/dput.1.html#examples is from dput-ng and says you can just use dput ppa:...
<teward> ahh nice so no special configuration needed then.
#launchpad 2019-01-17
<pitti> good morning!
<pitti> larsu just (tried to) delete https://launchpad.net/~cockpit-project/+archive/ubuntu/cockpit (and obsolete PPA), and around the same time Launchpad went down
<pitti> curious timing with a scheduled update, or did that trigger a bug that crashed it completely?
<Laney> there's some unscheduled downtime ATM I think, wgrant?
<wgrant> Yeah, poewr maintenance went a bit wrong
<seb128> is launchpad down?
<pitti> wgrant: ok, thanks; so it really just was a curious coincidence
<pitti> larsu: go and play lotto today!
<seb128> hey pitti! wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: je vais très bien, merci ! et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: rendez-vous à FOSDEM !
<seb128> pitti, ça va bien !
<seb128> oui :)
<acheronuk> builders still running and accepting builds?
<larsu> hi seb128, Laney!
<Ool> LP down  :(
<seb128> hey larsu! how are you? it has been a while :)
<larsu> I think it was me - I clicked "delete PPA" right when it went down
<pitti> you deleted the power supply!!
<pitti> no, No, NO, not that button!
<acheronuk> delete ppa or delete launchpad?
<larsu> seb128: indeed! I'm great, thanks. Lots of work preparing for meeting pitti (and others) next week. How are you?
<seb128> ah, nice
<Laney> hey larsu!
<larsu> acheronuk: I'm *pretty* sure it was delete ppa :)
<seb128> I'm good, busy as always :)
<larsu> hehe, nice
<Laney> are we going to see you in bruxelles?
<larsu> sadly not this year :(
<Laney> 😭
<larsu> indeed
<pooyadw> is launchpad down?
<acheronuk> yep
<Ool> pooyadw: yes
<pooyadw> thanks
* Laney changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known issues: Launchpad down at the minute | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<pooyadw> just registered to check whether it is down or me having network problems
<acheronuk> [09:18] <wg rant> Yeah, poewr maintenance went a bit wrong
<acheronuk> pooyadw: ^^ a short while before you joined
<jair> just checking, I think the issue is still current?
<jair> any ETA for the restore of the service?
<jair> just curious
<acheronuk> seems to be back. web facing stuff anyway?
<jair> checking
<jair> confirmed, it is back thanks!
<pitti> thanks!
<wgrant> We're still checking bits and pieces, but we don't know of anything still broken
* Laney changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mdeslaur> looks like the arm builders are down? they all look like they're stuck on cleaning
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: Boston datacentre power outage
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: ack, thanks
<cjwatson> ETA err an hour I think, but I'm just going on scrollback
<mdeslaur> isn't there an expression for that? "All your eggs in one Boston" or some such? :)
#launchpad 2019-01-18
<JonOomph> Hi! I was curious if a LaunchPad recipe can invoke cargo (or commands which utilize git and GitHub). For example, in the Debian packaging rules, it runs the `cargo` command, but gets the following error: "spurious network error (2 tries remaining): curl error: Could not resolve host: github." Thx!
<cjwatson> JonOomph: It can't talk to the internet.  I answered your question on answers.launchpad.net
<cjwatson> But there are very many existing Rust packages in Ubuntu, so it can definitely be done with a bit more effort
<JonOomph> Okay, thanks for the answer! I appreciate it!
<cjwatson> (Not talking to the internet, that is, but getting cargo to use local registries etc.)
<JonOomph> I was hoping for a quick win trying to package an unpackaged dependency... But it has 50+ cargo dependencies, and this is no longer what I would call a "quick" fix, haha
<JonOomph> I'll make this an optional dependency, and then hope some folks will help package it up for Debian/Ubuntu and all the other distros out there.
<veebers> ]j31
<veebers> sigh
<seb128> hey there! is launchpad/librarian having issues again?
<juliank> same question here
<juliank> getting 502s
<cjwatson> there does seem to have been a spike
<cjwatson> #is-outage internal
<seb128> thx
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known issues: librarian slow/failing due to Swift | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> seb128,juliank: better now?
<seb128> cjwatson, yes!
<seb128> thx
<cjwatson> Restarting the librarian eventually helped but makes no sense
<seb128> :/
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<tomreyn> hi, i just into a 503 while uploading a chromium crash log. https://i.imgur.com/bPJA59y.png
<tomreyn> is errors.u.c. managed by you at all? if not, whom to talk to?
<cjwatson> tomreyn: It's not.  #canonical-sysadmin
<tomreyn> ty
<tomreyn> + a nice weekend to you
<cjwatson> (I think it's actually the Ubuntu foundations team, but IS should be able to either handle it or redirect you)
<cjwatson> likewise
<acheronuk> cjwatson: hi. would it be possible to get size bumped on this to 15GB? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/beta
<acheronuk> I would like to get testers on 2 releases, but can only fit one in there currently
<cjwatson> acheronuk: you just caught me before I ran away for the weekend.  done
<acheronuk> cjwatson: thank you :)
<cjwatson> np
<acheronuk> have a good weekend
<cjwatson> had enough of working on the git.l.n redeployment for one week :)
<acheronuk> ooooh. I bet, but having that perform better will be great.
<cjwatson> some of it's ceph limitations that we can't improve without a better cloud
<cjwatson> but the redeployment will remove at least some horizontal scaling barriers
<cjwatson> and hopefully not introduce too many weird NFS bugs :)
<acheronuk> fair enough. can cope its not super fast.
<cjwatson> we were able to double its RAM recently, so that's helped
<cjwatson> it isn't really going into deathspirals any more
<acheronuk> timeout on our CI fetching packaging, causing build 'fails' was one annoying thing. and slow initial clone of repos
<acheronuk> sometime I'm doing dozens or hundereds as a set, so slow gets multiplied
<cjwatson> Have you seen any of that since 2019-01-11?
<cjwatson> I mean, timeouts rather than mild sluggishness
<acheronuk> some timeouts I think on the CI, but much much rarer. I now mostly just notice the sluggishness compared to what things were like a couple of years ago.
<acheronuk> oh, I misread that date!
<acheronuk> yes, it has been much better the last week
<cjwatson> Right, that's when we doubled its RAM
<acheronuk> some times before I'd do a git clone, and wonder if anything would ever happen....
<cjwatson> The initial plan for the redeployment is to have about the same amount of total RAM, but spread across a couple of compute nodes and sharing storage via NFS
<acheronuk> now there may be a slight delay, but it gets that quite quickly
<acheronuk> sounds reasonable
<cjwatson> If we need to scale up it'll basically be juju add-unit rather than needing to scrape around for bigger instance sizes
<acheronuk> you are starting to lose me on the 'server speak' ;)
<cjwatson> Took most of a month to get all the new deployment machinery put together though - I just finished the first end-to-end draft of that this afternoon
<acheronuk> but it sounds cool
<acheronuk> it is appreciated
<jrwren> I'm trying to file an ubuntu bug, but when I click submit, I get an error.
<jrwren> Timeout error
<jrwren> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<jrwren> Error ID: OOPS-9c464f76c8c3ba2369cc40720a6ed347
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-9c464f76c8c3ba2369cc40720a6ed347
<jrwren> oh, i tried a 4th time and this time it worked!
<jrwren> the LP gods have smiled upon me.
#launchpad 2019-01-19
<retorquere> how long after I do "dput" should I expect packages to show up in my ppa?
<jrwren> it depends on how many other uploads are in the queue and the priority of your package. Sometimes its a few minutes, sometimes its hours.
<retorquere> it's been two hours -- that's still within the normal range?
<jrwren> normal, I'd say no.
<retorquere> Is there any way to see the current status?
<jrwren> not AFAIK.
<retorquere> shouldn't I have received an email after submission? Or will that only get sent at the same time my packages show up?
<jrwren> i think you should have received an email, yes.
<jrwren> sorry, its been a while since i did this.
<retorquere> can I see what account dput uses to submit? It just worked for me without configuring anything (recently, at least), but it must know my account somehow.
<retorquere> It uses an SSH key maybe?
<retorquere> Wait, I can see using the -d flag it uses anonymous FTP? How does launchpad know this is signed by me so it can go into my PPA?
<cjwatson> retorquere: you should have GPG-signed the upload - if you didn't get an email then in all probability you forgot to sign it or you signed it with a key that Launchpad doesn't know is associated with your account
<retorquere> That must be it. How do I get the GPG key I used for signing into launchpad? Or should I create a key on launchpad and download it somehow and use that for signing?
<retorquere> On https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA, I see "Your key, and instructions for adding it to Ubuntu, are shown on the PPA's overview page. " but on the overview page I see no mention of a key.
<retorquere> How can I see whether I've activated my PPA? I don't see that terminology anywhere in my profile page.
<cjwatson> sorry, not at my computer right now, but there should be directions on the help site
<cjwatson> you need to create the gpg key and tell LP the public half
<retorquere> The directions on the help site are not entirely clear to me, but I'll try adding the public part of my signing key.
<retorquere> I' m making a note here: HUGE SUCCESS. Mail is in!
<retorquere> Thanks guys!
<cjwatson> it's hard to overstate your satisfaction? :)
<cjwatson> good stuff
#launchpad 2019-01-20
<retorquere> I've just published some packages to my PPA (published 11 hours ago), but when I try to "apt update" on my test system, I get "InRelease is not valid yet (invalid for another 9h)". What should I do to fix this?
<acheronuk> Sounds like the time on your machine is not correct
<retorquere> Strange, but correct -- I could install from that running system before no issue, but a reboot solved it. Thanks!
<retorquere> Can the copying of packages a la https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Copying be automated via API? I have a python package that really isn't series-dependent. Currently building separate packages for each series.
#launchpad 2020-01-16
<tlm> Hi all, is anyone available to help with a launchpad API issue? Currently building juju 2.7.1 via launchpad api's. When we review the recent builds via the api we require a 'snap_upload_url' to be returned. However our build scripts are getting an empty string value for this after waiting for a significant amount of time.
<cjwatson> tlm: Do you mean store_upload_url?  And how long is significant?
<tlm> cjwatson: yeah, almost 2 hours was our longest wait till giving up
<wgrant> URLs would be helpful.
<cjwatson> tlm: It's asynchronous and it's always possible there's some kind of problem - but yes, specifics please
<tlm> the build finishes and is indicated as 'FULLYBUILT', we grab the list of recent builds from launcpad for juju and then keep checking store_upload_url. This goes in a loop till it's found. What can I provide to make hunting the problem down easier ?
<cjwatson> tlm: A URL
<cjwatson> tlm: To the build in question, for instance
<tlm> i'll fire one up and grab it
<cjwatson> tlm: Don't you have the previous one?
<wgrant> Or a Jenkins job
<wgrant> Or something
<wgrant> Launchpad builds a *lot* of things for a lots of projects
<wgrant> Very hard to identify yours without some details
<tlm> yeah no worries
<cjwatson> tlm: I'd rather see the previous one than have you fire off a new build; even if the previous one has finished uploading by now, we can check logs
<tlm> cjwatson: how is this https://api.launchpad.net/devel/~juju-qa-bot/+snap/juju/+build/796779 ?
<wgrant> tlm: It looks like review was stuck in the store. I've hopefully unstuck it, and things might process over the next 10-15 minutes
<tlm> ta wgrant, i'll have to kick a new build off just because of a few reasons on our side. Will let you know how it goes.
<wgrant> tlm: Not yet!
<tlm> ok
<wgrant> tlm: Heh, just how many times was that retried?
<wgrant> There are *lots* of uploads pending.
<wgrant> tlm: juju is a biggish snap, and these 60ish retried uploads are going to take maybe another hour or two
<tlm> no worries at all
<tlm> thanks for helping
<wgrant> tlm: The queue finished processing a while ago, so a retry is probably worth it.
<tlm> cheers wgrant will fire it up now
<tlm>  wgrant, cjwatson. Appears all working. Thanks again for the help.
<cjwatson> OK, good
#launchpad 2020-01-18
<tomreyn> hmm, is it a known bug that launchpadlibrarian.net would return user uploaded plain text content as text/html content-type?  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/461085327/syslog
<alkisg> Hello, my builds at https://code.launchpad.net/~epoptes/+recipe/epoptes-stable fail with "You are in 'detached HEAD' state."
<alkisg> Is this a launchpad issue, should I just retry later, or is it something on my side?
<alkisg> Hmm I wonder if it's related to tagging... "error: Entry 'debian/changelog' overlaps with 'debian/changelog'.  Cannot bind."
<alkisg> Oh sorry my bad, I forgot to update the epoptes-stable recipe after merging debian into master, I only updated the epoptes-proposed recipe
<wgrant> tomreyn: It will return the content type specified in the upload. That's why it's on its own domain, with only public content.
<tomreyn> a separate domain certainly breaks most attack vectors there. phishing remains possible.
<tomreyn> i.e. think forged sso login page.
<tomreyn> actually this reminds me of bug 1835964 (which i admit is really quite irrelevant nowadays)
<ubot5> bug 1835964 in Launchpad itself "Prevent XSS due to MIME Type Sniffing bugs in old Internet Explorer" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1835964
<wgrant> tomreyn: We don't consider phishing on an alternate domain like that to be an interesting attack vector.
<wgrant> It's a compromise, like services like GitHub Pages, for example.
<wgrant> Alternate 2LD
<tomreyn> wgrant: i see where you'Re coming from there. github pages is limited in what you can push to it, though, and i assume it would not be easy to host a forged github login page there.
<tomreyn> i.e. you can only push to it through their trimmed down jekyll fork.
<wgrant> I don't think those restrictions manage to prevent any meaningful class of attacks.
<wgrant> But I haven't looked in a while.
<tomreyn> i haven't tried to find out. it's also probably outside the scope of their bug bounty for the same reasons you provided.
<tomreyn> would you consider it abusive if i uploaded an (intentionally broken) proof of concept to show it to you or to link to it in a bug report?
<wgrant> No. It's been done before. But we would be very unlikely to consider it a valid bug.
<wgrant> We are entirely aware of this attack vector, so demonstrating it isn't useful, but also not forbidden.
<wgrant> Anyway, I need to get on a plane.
<tomreyn> okay, then there's no use in posting it other than increasing the risk of those who shouldn't becoming aware of it. have a good flight.
<wgrant> (slow boarding is slow. Looks to me like you can still push arbitrary content to GitHub Pages. Doesn't even have to run through Jekyll)
<tomreyn> oh, really, i wasn't aware, never tried.
<tomreyn> and apprently it's "we don'T care what you put there" mode in github.io's case: https://securityheaders.com/?q=https%3A%2F%2Fsha-mbles.github.io
